# Arte Objetivista (Ayn Rand). VEA y juzgue. Si le gusta quizás la Filosofía de Ayn Rand sea lo que ne



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2013)

Abro este hilo como Galería de Arte virtual para VISUALIZAR la Filosofía que guía mi vida.

Es más fácil, rápido y directo VER un cuadro que concretiza toda una Filosofía que leer un tratado filosófico explicando esa misma Filosofía. En este hilo se podrá VER el Objetivismo, así quienes lo visiten podrán saber de un golpe de vista si Ayn Rand puede -o no- ser para ellos la excelente influencia que es en mi vida. 

De mis docenas de hilos con 700.000 visitas en total ESTE ES EL MÁS IMPORTANTE, ya que en él presento artísticamente de donde vengo, a donde quiero ir y *a donde invito* a ir a toda persona racional que quiera vivir una vida mejor. 

En especial pienso en lo importante que puede ser este hilo para los más jóvenes, ya que en esta época decadente y corrupta de exposiciones de Barceló o Botero quizás nunca hayan tenido la oportunidad de contemplar Gran Arte que presente _"las cosas y el hombre como podrían y deberían ser"_.

Primeros 4 posts del hilo en contínua expansión. Si lo visitan dentro de unas horas habrá muchas más cosas. No lo den por "visto". Mi intención es recopilar (y comentar) lo mejor del arte Objetivista.

*¿Qué va a ganar usted "empapándose" de Ayn Rand?*. Se lo adelanto en este spoiler. Recapitularé al final del 4º post.



Spoiler



* *Va a ser más feliz*, ya que va a saber que la felicidad es la realización de los valores racionales de una persona racional. La felicidad NO es algo que uno tenga por azar. La INfelicidad para un Objetivista es una *llamada a la acción*, no una desgracia que haya caído sobre uno.

* *Va a poner orden en su vida amorosa.* El Objetivismo le va a enseñar que el amar y el ser amado ha de tener causas objetivas y racionales. Si usted se enamora de una mujer (o un hombre) ha de ser por los valores personales de esa mujer, por el placer y la admiración que estos producen en usted. Inversamente, usted no ha de esperar que una mujer (o un hombre) con valores se enamore de usted si usted no ha creado en su vida esos valores. 

¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de _"el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional"_ y VIRUS MENTALES similares que "secuestran" su "sistema operativo" y no le permiten a usted vivir su vida. 

Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted. 

Extiendo este punto porque así me lo han pedido:

Actualmente priman los siguientes arquetipos amorosos:

*Eje Irracionalista:* El _"flechazo"_, el enamorarse de alguien _"porque sí"_, el amor como algo _"por encima de la razón"_, _"el corazón tiene razones que la razón no entiende"_, _"cupido es ciego"_...

*Eje altruista:* Amar _"sin tener por qué"_, amar _"incondicionalmente"_, amar _"aún a quien no lo merece"_.

*Eje Aleatorio:* Uno _"tiene suerte"_ (o no) en el amor, las _"casualidades"_ del amor, la gente cree que _"por un azar"_ se emparejó o dejó de emparejar con tal persona...

*Eje Simbiótico* _"He encontrado a mi media naranja", "Mi alma gemela me ha dejado por butanero, me voy a suicidar", "La maté porque era mía", "No podría vivir sin ti", "Soy muy desgraciado porque no tengo novia"_...​
La gente comúnmente mezcla estos 4 ejes al hacerse un _"mapar mental"_ de qué es el amor y qué esperar de él.

Bien: TODAS ESTAS IDEAS SON "VIRUS" MENTALES. No es de extrañar que la gente sufra y se suicide por amor. Con estos mimbres, ¿qué cesto esperamos tejer?.

El Objetivismo contrapone estos arquetipos amorosos:

*Eje Racionalista:* El amor vienen sólo despuñes de una evaluación RACIONAL de una relación con alguien. Poner sentimientos delante de conocimiento y evaluación racional de la otra persona es poner el carro delante de los caballos.

*Eje Egoísta:* _Para decir "Yo te quiero" la primera palabra que hay que saber pronunciar es "Yo"_. Ayn Rand.

*Eje Causal* Si no surge el romance con alguien, o te deja, o una relación ni cuaja ES PORQUE HAY BUENAS RAZONES para ello. Nada hay que lamentar.

*Eje Autónomo:* _Autosuficiencia espiritual_ Ayn Rand. Las personas podemos y debemos ser personas completas y autosuficientes aún solas. El amor puede venir después. Y si no viene un Objetivista siempre tiene proyectos interesantes para su vida.​
** Va a saber disfrutar del arte*. Leer _"El Manifiesto Romántico"_ es como leer el libro de instrucciones de para qué sirve y como se usa el Arte. También aprenderá a tener criterio para distinguir el Arte Verdadero y de Calidad del Arte Basura y del pseudo-Arte. 

* *Va a disfrutar de cosas de la vida que hasta ahora le parecían sin valor*. A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand produce alegría cosas "intrascendentes" (para una mente llena de virus y troyanos) como un supermercado lleno de mercancías o (sí, va en serio) una chimenea humeante. A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand un billete de 5€ es un recordatorio de que hay personas en este planeta dispuestas a _comerciar_, lo cual nos debe llenar de alivio y alegría. Un rascacielos en el horizonte le hará _sonreír_ si ha leído usted a Ayn Rand.

* *Va a resistir mejor los golpes de la vida*. Va a tener usted mayor resiliencia psicológica, ya que va a tener muy interiorizado que aceptar la vida como es (_A es A_) es el primer requisito de una vida racional, y que en lo _esencial_ su vida depende de usted, de lo que usted haga o deje de hacer.

* *Va a ser más independiente intelectualmente.* Al tener clara en la cabeza una sólida Filosofía va a ver claramente que el "pensamiento grupal" (_si todo el mundo lo dice será cierto_) es NO-Pensamiento. Va a ser capaz usted de ser asertivo intelectualmente y -llegado el caso- de ir contracorriente con plena convicción y seguridad.

* *Va a invertir con mayor prudencia su dinero.* Por el punto superior (no va a comprar usted preferentes de Bankia _"porque me lo aconsejó el experto"_). Además -inevitablemente- un Objetivista en ciernes va empapándose de qué es realmente el Capitalismo, con lo que usted aprenderá a distinguir en nuestra economía semi-libre qué son inversiones productivas (_value investing_) y qué es Pseudo-Economía-Casino puramente especulativa y/o dependiente de favores gubernamentales.

* *Va a tener usted menos vicios.* Las _autoindulgencias_ están aceptadas socialmente en nuestra corrupta "forma de vivir". El Objetivismo las condena durísimamente. Va a ser usted menos _autoindulgente_ si se empapa de Objetivismo. Borracheras, drogas, prostitución, juego, sexo sin sentido, perder el tiempo... quien siga con estos vicios después de leer a Ayn Rand al menos lo hará con sentimiento de _culpa_, primer paso hacia la extinción de estas nefandas actividades. Como Sociedasd nos hemos creído ese horror ético de "Si Dios no existe todo me está opermitido". Esto es FALSO. El Objetivismo le enseñará que no es ético y (esencial) _*por qué*_ no es ético, sin necesidad de recurrir a ningún "Dios".

* *Va a ser más productivo.* El Objetivismo le enseñará que usted es lo que usted produce, que sus valores no valen nada si no se concretizan en algo en el mundo físico, que su carrera profesional u oficio es lo más importante de su vida, que es infinitamente mejor ser un buen fontanero que trabaje bien y con alegría que ser un presidente de multinacional a quien no le guste su trabajo y el cargo le venga grande.

En definitiva: Les prometo a ustedes la *Llegada* a un mundo mental y emocional más limpio, más luminoso y más sano que la porquería cultural (borde inferior del cuadro) con la que por defecto se nos programa en esta sociedad decadente:







_Arrival. Llegada_. Por Sylvia Bokor.

"Arrival," Sylvia Bokor; Quent Cordair Fine Art​
Según la artista:

_Arrival expresa la culminación de una lucha muy larga para disolver cada premisa errónea y alcanzar el mundo inundado de luz solar de la Racionalidad plena y consistente...Sé lo que significa "llegar" filosóficamente. "Arrival" muestra como se siente psicológicamente_​
Googleo sobre Sylvia Bokor.​
Señoras y señores: La mente del ser humano estándar es como un ordenador inutilizable por estar lleno de virus mentales (las ideas altruístas, colectivistas y místicas). La Filosofía de Ayn Rand es un FENOMENAL ANTIVIRUS que nos deja nuestro ordenador mental limpio y disponible al 100% para que trabaje PARA nosotros, no CONTRA nosotros como es (desgraciadamente) habitual.



_El_ sitio para ver este tipo de arte es Quent Cordair Fine Art - The Finest in Romantic Realism

*Arte inspirado por "El Manantial"*







*Arte inspirado por "La Rebelión de Atlas":*







_First Heat, Primera Colada_, de Bryan Larsen. Este cuadro es sobre la primera vez que se cuela el metal Rearden. El hombre en primer plano es Hank Rearden, que ha dedicado años de febril esfuerzo a esa primera colada. 

"First Heat," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

Según el autor:

_El tema es el orgullo por los propios mayores logros._​
La misma escena interpretada en la versión cinematográfica:













"Motive Force," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

_Motive Force_, de Bryan Larsen. Según el autor:

_El tema es que detrás de los más increíbles productos de la mente humana está exactamente eso: Una mente humana. Definitivamente la mayor Fuerza Motivadora._​






"Self Absolution of the Titan," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

_Self absolution of the Titan. La autoabsolución del Titán._ Por Bryan Larsen. Este cuadro resume todo el argumento de _"La Rebelión de Atlas"_. 







Portada del Blue Ray de la versión cinematográfica de "La Rebelión de Atlas I". A la venta en Amazon.es por 8€:

Atlas Shrugged Part 1 [Reino Unido] [Blu-ray]: Amazon.es: Atlas Shrugged Pt.1: Cine y Series TV

Sugiero NO lo compren en USA para evitar (como me pasó a mí) que les clavan en la aduana. 

_*¿Quién es John Galt?*_. Ayn Rand.







"Thank You, Mr. Edison," Sylvia Bokor; Quent Cordair Fine Art

PRODOS SPEAKS WITH SYLVIA BOKOR: THE THEORY AND PRACTICE OF ROMANTIC ART

_"Gracias, Mr. Edison"_.







Bobbie Carlyle - Self-Made Man (Detail)

_"Hombre hecho a sí mismo"_, por Bobbie Carlyle


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2013)

*Imágenes de Ayn Rand:*



















Este retrato es interesante porque es Ayn Rand vista por los ojos de la persona que más íntimamente la conoció: Este retrato lo pintó Frank O'Connor, *el marido de Ayn Rand*, que -entre otras muchas cosas- era aficionado a la pintura:







Imagen que terminó en un sello de correos USA:













Mi foto preferida de ella:







En esta imagen parece que Ayn Rand puede hacer entender casi cualquier cosa a casi cualquiera. Parece que es capaz de hacer comprensible a un niño de 12 años los más abstrusos razonamientos filosóficos. Ayn Rand _se metía en el bolsillo_ a las audiencias, incluso a las (inicialmente) hostiles.

Otra foto:







Sí, acostumbraba a llevar un broche en forma de "$".

Esta imagen capta muy bien los _ojos_ de Ayn Rand. Personas que la conocieron coinciden en señalar lo intensísimo de su _mirada_.







Esta imagen pertenece a este vídeo sobre _Ayn Rand y la Profecía de la Rebelión de Atlas_:

[YOUTUBE]HKsfOAD1Z2c[/YOUTUBE]

Desde el 2008 _"La Rebelión de Atlas"_ (publicada en 1957, recuerdo) ha multiplicado sus ventas en USA, ya que el libro describe hasta en los detalles todo lo que está pasando económica y socialmente.

Hay un fascinante documental sobre la vida de Ayn Rand:

[YOUTUBE]XmqMr4MK_Xo[/YOUTUBE]

100% recomendado. 18€ en Amazon.ES. DESACONSEJO COMPRARLO EN USA porque la Aduana nos puede clavar un puyazo por tener la _desfachatez_ de comprar un DVD en USA.

El cuadro preferido de Ayn Rand: _Corpus Hypercubus_, de Dalí.







Ayn Rand's favorite painting - Corpus Hypercubus by Dali - Art Gallery - Objectivist Living

Ayn Rand asimilaba el sufrimiento metafísico de este Cristo con el sufrimiento de los John Galt del mundo. 

Cristo está crucificado en un Hipercubo tetradimensional (Tesseract), lo cual subraya que los John Galt están "una dimensión más allá" que los hombres-masa.







_"Hombre Tecnológico"_, por Walter Peter.

Según el artista:

_El Hombre Tecnológico está personificado por una figura humana de frente, parte en altorrelieve y parte en mediano relieve, viene sosteniendo en una mano la luz de la razón, de la imaginación creativa, iluminando al mundo, a la humanidad, abstraído por una esfera de cristal , expresando la importancia y la fuente del desarrollo tecnológico en la aplicación práctica de las ciencias. El Hombre Tecnológico viene atravesando una superficie abstraída en una retícula tecnológica; erguido con mirada al firmamento, expresando cómo el hombre logra romper barreras y paradigmas a través del uso irrestricto de la razón, con el fin de lograr grandes retos: “La Tecnología no tiene límites”. El acabado final de la figura humana es de grafito puro, dando aún un aspecto más metálico y tecnológico.

La tecnología es una ciencia aplicada, es decir, traduce los descubrimientos de la ciencia teórica en la aplicación práctica a la vida del hombre. Como tal, la tecnología no es el primer paso en el desarrollo de un cuerpo determinado de conocimiento, sino la última, no es el paso más difícil, pero es el último paso, el propósito implícito, de la búsqueda del hombre por el conocimiento. "

["Apolo 11, “ EO, *Ayn Rand*.]_​
Walter Peter - Esculturas







_Atlas Libertas._

_A Atlas Libertas la acompaña el siguiente texto, extraído del discurso de John Galt en la novela citada. 

"En nombre de lo mejor que hay en ti, no sacrifiques este mundo a los peores. En nombre de los valores que te mantienen con vida, no permitas que tu visión del hombre sea distorsionada por lo feo, lo cobarde, lo inconsciente en aquellos que nunca han conseguido el título de humanos. No olvides que el estado natural del hombre es una postura erguida, una mente intransigente y un paso vivaz capaz de recorrer caminos ilimitados. No permitas que se extinga tu fuego, chispa a chispa, cada una de ellas irremplazable, en los pantanos sin esperanza de lo aproximado, lo casi, lo no aún, lo nunca jamás. No permitas que perezca el héroe que llevas en tu alma, en solitaria frustración por la vida que merecías pero que nunca pudiste alcanzar. Revisa tu ruta y la naturaleza de tu batalla. El mundo que deseas puede ser ganado, existe, es real y posible; es tuyo". La Rebelión de Atlas,* Ayn Rand*​_​
FUNDACION LIBERTAD: Atlas Libertas







El "Atlas" del Rockefeller Center de Nueva York NO está inspirado por Ayn Rand. Esta estatua fue inaugurada en 1937, 20 años antes de la publicación de "La Rebelión de Atlas". Pese a ello los Objetivistas lo usamos como símbolo:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2013)

"The Virtue of Selfishness," Nick Gaetano; Quent Cordair Fine Art







"Atlas Shrugged," Nick Gaetano; Quent Cordair Fine Art

_El mundo que deseas puede ser ganado, existe, es real y posible; es tuyo_​






"The Fountainhead," Nick Gaetano; Quent Cordair Fine Art







Portada para _"El Manifiesto Romántico"_. Por Nick Gaetano.







Cabeza de Mercurio, por Nick Gaetano.

Página web del artista Nick Gaetano:

NICK GAETANO

Enlace a la sección específica sobre Ayn Rand:

NICK GAETANO







"Born with Wings," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

_Born with wings. Nacida con alas._

Los aviones y el vuelo tienen muchas lecturas simbólicas en el Objetivismo. Un avión es básicamente las ancestrales e _inútiles_ roca (bauxita) y brea (petróleo) transformados por el trabajo y la mente del hombre en Aluminio y Queroseno que permiten hacer lo que hasta antesdeayer era IMPOSIBLE: Volar.

Un Avión es una metáfora _de lo que el hombre es capaz_.

Un artista (Bryan Larsen) influenciado por Ayn Rand terminó pintando _"El triunfo de Ícaro"_...







"Study for the Triumph of Icarus" Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

...lo cual es una interesante elaboración del mito de Ícaro. Ícaro no como advertencia contra la ambición, sino como estímulo a ser ambiciosos.







"How Far We've Come," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

_Qué lejos hemos llegado._







"Winter Evening," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

Según el artista:

_Siempre he amado la idea de sentarme al lado del fuego a leer durante una tormenta de nieve. Es un logro no pequeño de la Civilización que lo que una vez fue una tormenta que amenazaba las vidas haya podido convertirse en un bello y relajante telón de fondo para una tarde de relajación, y que el fuego (que una vez fue necesidad de supervivencia) se pueda convertir en un lujo simplemente para ser disfrutado_​






"The Anchorage," Bryan Larsen; Quent Cordair Fine Art

Página personal del artista Bryan Larsen:

Bryan Larsen Fine Art -

*-------------------------------------------------​*
Les sugiero se detengan en este post y el siguiente a saborear la belleza única y extraña del _*Blanco y Negro*_. Es fascinante el factor de estilización que introduce el Blanco y Negro.

El director de cine John Boorman (un genio: _Zardoz_, _Excalibur_) comentaba que prefería el Blanco y Negro ya que introducía a la mente del espectador en un mundo que _no es este_, mientras que el Color es más _real_ y por lo tanto menos estilizado. Si uno quiere plasmar _"las cosas como podrían y deberían ser"_ (definición de Ayn Rand del Arte Romántico) el plasmarlas en Blanco y Negro ciertamente ayuda a subrayar la idea de que uno no está haciendo un _Documental_ (eso es Naturalismo, anatema para Ayn Rand) sino que está presentando lo que _metafísicamente debería ser_.

La fascinación única que produce el Blanco y Negro es un interesante ejemplo de _Menos es más_.​
Steve Ditko -el creador de _Spiderman_- creó toda una personalísima serie con una Super Héroe (_Mr. A_) que actuaba con ética Objetivista.

Mr. A se llama así por _A es A_ (axioma de identidad).































Hay historias enteras escaneadas. Se las Googleo.

En mi opinión personal el Super Héroe Objetivista por antonomasia es _*Batman*_, con su historia de superación personal. Hay toda una lectura Objetivista de _Batman Begins_, hasta el punto que se empezó a hablar de _Batman Shrugged_. Personalmente para mí hay secuencias magistrales de _Batman Begins_ que encapsulan todo el Objetivismo en unos pocos minutos. Todo esto son opiniones personales, claro: Ayn Rand nunca escribió ni dijo nada sobre Batman.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2013)

_*Los que vivimos*_

A mí es la novela que menos me gusta de Ayn Rand, ya que presenta las cosas como _eran_ en la URSS (un drama sin salida), en vez de las cosas _como deberían ser_ de sus demás novelas. Ayn Rand dijo que era lo más cercano a una autobiografía que jamás había escrito.

[YOUTUBE]wPDz1ECPjVU[/YOUTUBE]

Esta versión cinematográfica de "Los que vivimos" se rodó sin licencia en la Italia Fascista en 1942. El regimen de Mussolini pensó utilizar la única obra autobiográfica de Ayn Rand (cuenta su triste vida en la Rusia soviética) como un alegato anticomunista.

La censura italiana no contó con que el público de inmediato entendería que la historia no es sólo _antisoviética_, sino _antitotalitaria_. La película tuvo _excesivo_ éxito por este motivo y empezaron a aparecer pintadas en las paredes dando la vuelta al título de la película. Mussolini mandó retirarla inmediatamente de la circulación.

Perdida en los archivos italianos y encima con el sambenito de ser una película "fascista" y hecha sin pagar derechos, Ayn Rand no tuvo oportunidad de verla hasta los años 1960. Le gustó mucho.

_*El Manantial*_































Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged: a paean to American liberty | Don Watkins | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk







Los diseños de los edificios Ayn Rand se los quiso encargar a *Frank Lloyd Wright* (el inspirador de Howard Roark), pero este pidió tal cantidad de dinero que la Warner Brothers se los encargó sin más al departamento artístico del estudio. ¡La película sería aún más redonda con unos diseños de Howard Roark hechos por Frank Lloyd Wright!. 

¡El _*Metaarte*_ de la Realidad interactuando con la Ficción tendría una deliciosa galería de espejos si Frank Lloyd Wright hubiese hecho esos diseños!: Un arquitecto real inspira un arquitecto de novela que termina en la ficción de una película presentando diseños hechos por el arquitecto real que inspiro a la novelista en primer lugar. Como _*Don Quijote*_ en la Segunda Parte hablando de sus aventuras en la Primera Parte y de la falsa Segunda parte de *Avellaneda*: ¡Un personaje de novela hablando de otra novela de la que es protagonista!.​
*INCISO SOBRE LAS CASAS DE AYN RAND:*

Irónicamente, cuando Ayn Rand ya era rica se volvió a acercar a Frank Lloyd Wright para encargarle el diseño de su casa. Este fue el sketch preliminar de Frank Lloyd Wright:







Frank Lloyd Wright pidió (de nuevo) tal cantidad de dinero por diseñar la casa que Ayn Rand no pudo encargársela, y al final tuvo que "conformarse" con una preciosa casa de *Richard Neutra* (desgraciadamente demolida en 1972) construida en 1935 para el director Joseph von Sternberg:













Esta es la casa que para sí escogió Ayn Rand la primera vez en su vida que tuvo dinero.

*FIN DEL INCISO*​
Vuelvo a poner imágenes de _"El manantial"_:













[YOUTUBE]swOxKu80JpU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wjHfLTp0HxU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XGIau7_ie4E[/YOUTUBE]

Hay interesantísimo coloquio de Garci. Véanlo entero porque realmente merece la pena:

[YOUTUBE]8ydI4ckNGCs[/YOUTUBE]

El despacho gigante que aparece en "El Manantial"...







...siempre me ha recordado al despacho gigante de "Metrópolis":







Fritz Lang era el director de cine preferido por Ayn Rand. Rand dijo que las películas de Lang estaban iluminadas por los últimos rayos de Romanticismo del Siglo XIX. Les dejo un par de muestras del soberbio arte de Lang:

[YOUTUBE]zTePdLs1vi0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]alftgT5kTiw[/YOUTUBE]

Estas 2 películas no son arte inspirado por Ayn Rand, pero sí son las películas preferidas de Ayn Rand. 

Metrópolis es anti-Objetivista en el _contenido_ (es anti capitalista), pero -a mi juicio- es pro-Objetivista en la _forma_ (su magistral presentación plástica). esto amén de las interesantísimas lecturas esotéricas del film:

The Occult Symbolism of Movie "Metropolis" and It's Importance in Pop Culture - The Vigilant Citizen

_*La Rebelión de Atlas*_













[YOUTUBE]6W07bFa4TzM[/YOUTUBE]

_*La Rebelión de Atlas II:*_

[YOUTUBE]AF9QT43uDQU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qYJtHd28BXU[/YOUTUBE]

*¿Le ha gustado el Arte Objetivista?. ¿Se pregunta "y ahora qué"?*

Bueno, ya le he hecho la _sales pitch_ y en su caso parece que ha tenido éxito. Ahora voy a intentar _cerrar la venta_ con usted.

Si este arte le gusta a usted, le sugiero que empiece a conocer a Ayn Rand.

La "puerta" más sencilla a Ayn Rand que se me ocurre es ver la película _"El Manantial"_ (7€ en Amazon.es, está doblada al castellano):

El Manantial [DVD]: Amazon.es: Varios: Cine y Series TV​
Después le sugiero leer la novela _"El Manantial"_ bien en castellano (15€)o mejor en Inglés (6€ en Kindle o en tapa blanda):

Manantial, El -Bol.-: Amazon.es: Ayn Rand: Libros

The Fountainhead: Amazon.es: Leonard Peikoff, Ayn Rand: Libros en idiomas extranjeros

The Fountainhead eBook: Ayn Rand: Amazon.es: Libros en idiomas extranjeros​
El haber visto la película previamente *no* perjudica en absoluto la lectura de la novela, ya que la novela permite ver a los personajes "desde dentro" y además incluye muchas subtramas (v.gr. el _"Templo Stoddard"_) y muchos maravillosos personajes secundarios que no salen en la película (única forma de "empaquetar" una novela de 600 páginas en una película de hora y media).

_"El Manantial"_ a mi juicio es más accesible que _"La Rebelión de Atlas"_, hasta tal punto que gusta mucho a muchas personas que no simpatizan especialmente con el resto de la obra de Ayn Rand. ¡Es una novela tan todo-terreno que incluso hay edición de _"El Manantial"_ en la colección _"el novelón de la *SER*"_! (¡¡¡!!!).

Si no sabe Inglés y no le importa leer subtítulos la película _"La Rebelión de Atlas I"_ es también 100% recomendable. 8€ de nada el Blue Ray en Amazon.es. Sugiero NO lo compren en USA para evitar (como me pasó a mí) que les clavan en la aduana. 

El resumen de la Filosofía de Ayn Rand es el *discurso de John Galt en "La Rebelión de Atlas"*. Aquí lo tienen subtitulado en Castellano:

[YOUTUBE]oBCDxiwjIaY[/YOUTUBE]

(Desde 1:22, son 9 vídeos)

Si sabe usted leer en inglés, definitivamente le *aconsejo leer a Ayn Rand en Inglés. Las traducciones -a mi juicio- no le hacen justicia*.

*Ayn Rand en Castellano*

Enlaces a textos completos online en castellano amablemente aportados por otro forero en este hilo:



Lízien dijo:


> Me recomendaron hace unas páginas este enlace: Acervo para Descargar
> 
> Estoy leyendo los artículos cuando tengo tiempo y, aunque la traducción a veces chirría, lo que es el contenido sirve para hacerse una idea



Kilométrica recopilación de citas en Castellano:



Spoiler



*Citas de Ayn Rand sobre la ética*

_"Si quisiera hablar con vuestro vocabulario, diría que el único mandamiento moral que tiene el hombre es: Pensarás. Pero un 'mandamiento moral' es una contradicción en los términos. Lo moral es lo escogido, no lo forzado; lo comprendido, no lo obedecido. Lo moral es lo racional, y la razón no acepta mandamientos."

"No puede haber semejante cosa, en las leyes o en la moralidad: Acciones prohibidas a un individuo y permitidas a una muchedumbre."_

(Sobre el culto moderno a la "moderación") _"¿Cuál es el status moral de un hombre de integridad 'moderada'?"_

_"La fuerza y la mente son opuestos. La moralidad termina donde empieza la pistola."_


*Citas de Ayn Rand sobre la política*

_"No hay diferencia entre comunismo y socialismo, excepto en la manera de conseguir el mismo objetivo final: el comunismo propone esclavizar al hombre mediante la fuerza, el socialismo mediante el voto. Es la misma diferencia que hay entre asesinato y suicidio."

"La ambición de poder es una mala hierba que sólo crece en el solar abandonado de una mente vacía."

"Los hombres sólo pueden tratar entre sí de dos formas: Armas o lógica. Fuerza o persuasión. Aquellos que saben que no pueden ganar utilizando la lógica, siempre han acabado por recurrir a las armas."

"Todas las razones que hacen que el inicio de fuerza física sea un mal absoluto, hacen que el uso defensivo de la fuerza sea un imperativo moral. Si una sociedad "pacifista" renunciase al uso defensivo de la fuerza, quedaría indefensa a merced del primer matón que decidiese ser inmoral."

"Piedad por el culpable es traición al inocente."

"La minoría más pequeña del mundo es el individuo. Aquellos que niegan los derechos individuales no pueden pretender además ser defensores de las minorías."

"No hay nada que pueda quitar la libertad a un hombre salvo otros hombres. Para ser libre, un hombre debe ser libre de sus hermanos."

"Es fácil ver cómo donde hay sacrificios, alguien los está recogiendo. Donde hay servicio, alguien está siendo servido. El hombre que te habla de sacrificios está hablando de esclavos y amos, e intenta ser el amo."

"Los Derechos Individuales son los medios de subordinación de la sociedad a la ley moral."

"Los derechos no están sujetos al voto público; una mayoría no tiene derecho a eliminar los derechos de una minoría; la función política de los derechos es precisamente la protección de las minorías frente a la opresión de las mayorías (y la minoría más minoritaria sobre la tierra es el individuo)."

"El anarquismo, como concepto político, es una ingenua abstracción flotante: Por todas las razones citadas, una sociedad sin un gobierno organizado estaría a los pies del primer criminal que se presentase, que la precipitaría en el caos de las guerras de bandas. Pero la posibilidad de la inmoralidad humana no es la única objeción a la anarquía: Incluso una sociedad en la cual todos sus miembros fuesen completamente racionales e impecablemente morales, no podría funcionar en una situación de anarquía; es la necesidad de leyes objetivas y el arbitrio de desacuerdos honestos entre los hombres el que necesita del establecimiento de un gobierno."
Fuente: The objectivist newsletter, diciembre de 1963.

"No hay diferencia entre comunismo y socialismo, excepto en la manera de conseguir el mismo objetivo final: el comunismo propone esclavizar al hombre mediante la fuerza, el socialismo mediante el voto. Es la misma diferencia que hay entre asesinato y suicidio."

"Cuando uno observa las pesadillas de desesperados esfuerzos hechos por miles de personas que luchan para huir de los países socializados de Europa, de escapar a través de las alambradas, bajo el fuego de las ametralladoras — uno no puede seguir creyendo que el socialismo, en cualquiera de sus formas, esté motivado por la benevolencia y el deseo de alcanzar el bienestar humano."
Fuente: The Virtue of Selfishness ("La virtud del egoísmo")

"Puesto que no existe tal entidad conocida como 'el público', ya que el público es meramente una cantidad de individuos, la idea de que 'el interés público' va por encima de los intereses y derechos privados solo tiene un significado: que los intereses y derechos de algunos individuos tienen prioridad sobre los intereses y derechos de los demás."

"No considere a los colectivistas como 'idealistas sinceros pero engañados'. La propuesta de esclavizar a algunos hombres por el bien de otros no es un ideal; la brutalidad no es 'idealista', no importa cuál sea su propósito. Nunca diga que el deseo de 'hacer bien' por la fuerza es un buen motivo. Ni la impetuosidad ni la estupidez son buenos motivos."

"¿Cuál es el principio básico, el esencial, el crucial, que diferencia libertad de esclavitud?. Es el principio de acción voluntaria frente a la coerción física u obligatoriedad."

"El estatismo sobrevive saqueando; un país libre sobrevive por la producción."

"Una sociedad que roba a un individuo el producto de su esfuerzo... no es estrictamente hablando una sociedad, sino una revuelta mantenida por violencia institucionalizada."

"Aquel que produce mientras otros disponen de su producción es un esclavo."_

*Citas de Ayn Rand sobre la estética
*

_"El arte es una recreación selectiva de la realidad de acuerdo con los valores y juicios metafísicos del artista."

"Soy romántica en el sentido de que presento al hombre como debería ser. Soy Realista en el sentido de que lo sitúo aquí y ahora, en este mundo".

"El arte da al hombre la experiencia de vivir en un mundo donde las cosas son como deberían ser. Esta experiencia es de crucial importancia para él: Es su salvavidas psicológico. Dado que la ambición del hombre no tiene límite, dado que su búsqueda y logro de valores es un proceso que dura toda la vida -y cuanto más elevados los valores, más dura es la lucha-, el hombre necesita un momento, una hora, cierto período de tiempo en el cual pueda experimentar el sentido de su tarea terminada, el sentido de vivir en un Universo donde sus valores hayan sido exitosamente realizados. Es como un descanso, un momento de repostar combustible mental hacia nuevos logros. El Arte le da este combustible, un momento de alegría metafísica, un momento de amor por la existencia. Como un faro, alzado sobre los oscuros cruces de caminos del mundo, diciendo "Esto es posible".

"Al igual que la supervivencia física del hombre depende de su propio esfuerzo, lo mismo es cierto para con su supervivencia psicológica. El Hombre se enfrenta a dos campos de acción interdependientes en los cuales se demanda de él un constante ejercicio creativo y de elección: El Mundo alrededor de él y su propia Alma (y al decir "Alma" quiero decir "Consciencia").Lo mismo que debe producir los valores materiales que necesita para sostener su vida, igualmente debe adquirir los valores de carácter que hagan su vida digna de ser vivida. El Hombre nace sin conocimiento de ninguno de estos valores. Ha de descubrir ambos -y trasladarlos a la realidad- y sobrevivir al dar forma a el mundo y a sí mismo a la imagen de sus valores."

"Veo al novelista como a una combinación de prospector de metales y orfebre. El novelista debe descubrir el potencial, la mina de oro, del alma del hombre, debe extraer el oro y entonces crear una corona tan magnífica como su habilidad y su visión se lo permitan.

Lo mismo que los hombres con ambición por valores materiales no escarban en el basurero municipal, sino que se aventuran en montañas solitarias en busca de oro -los hombres con ambición por valores intelectuales no se sientan en su patio trasero, sino que se aventuran en busca de de los elementos más nobles, más puros y más costosos. Yo no disfrutaría del espectáculo de Benvenuto Cellini haciendo tartas de barro"_.

Fuente: The goal of my writing. The Objectivist Newsletter, octubre de 1963.

*Citas de Ayn Rand sobre el capitalismo*

_"Defendemos el Capitalismo porque es el único sistema orientado hacia la vida de un ser racional."

"El capitalismo no es meramente práctico, sino que es el único sistema moral de la historia."

"No soy primariamente una defensora del capitalismo, sino del egoísmo; y no soy primariamente una defensora del egoísmo, sino de la razón. Si uno reconoce la primacía de la razón y la aplica consistentemente, todo lo demás viene por descontado. Esto, la supremacía de la razón, era, es y será el principal interés de mi trabajo, y la esencia del objetivismo."

"Toda interferencia gubernamental en la economía consiste en conceder un beneficio no ganado, extraído por la fuerza, a algunos hombres a expensas de otros."

"Es el mercado libre el que hace imposibles los monopolios."

"El capitalismo ha creado los mayores estándares de vida jamás conocidos en el mundo. La evidencia es incontroversible. El contraste entre Berlín Occidental y Oriental es la demostración definitiva, como un experimento de laboratorio a la vista. Aún así los que más alto proclaman su deseo de eliminar la pobreza son los que más alto denuncian el capitalismo. El bienestar humano no es su objetivo."

"Si los trabajadores luchan por mayores sueldos, se claman como 'beneficios sociales', si los empresarios luchan por mayores beneficios, esto es condenado como 'avaricia egoísta'."

"El valor económico del trabajo de un hombre está determinado, en un mercado libre, por un solo factor: El consentimiento voluntario de aquellos con la voluntad de comerciar con él a cambio de sus productos o de su trabajo."

"El capitalismo no es un sistema del pasado; es el sistema del futuro -si es que la Humanidad va a tener algún futuro."

"Cuando digo 'capitalismo', quiero decir Capitalismo completo, puro, incontrolado, no regulado, laissez-faire. Con una completa separación del Estado y de la Economía del mismo modo y por las mismas razones por las que existe separación entre el Estado y la Iglesia."

"El capitalismo ha sido el único sistema de la historia en el cual la riqueza no se ha adquirido mediante saqueo, sino mediante producción, no por la fuerza, sino mediante el comercio, el único sistema que ha defendido el derecho de los hombres a su propia mente, a su trabajo, a su vida, a sí mismos."

"La necesidad del creador viene antes que la necesidad de cualquier posible beneficiario. Aún así todo, se nos ha enseñado a admirar al que reparte dádivas que no ha producido por encima de aquel que hace posibles las dádivas. Elogiamos un acto de caridad. Nos encogemos de hombros ante el éxito del productor."

"El poder económico se ejerce a través de lo positivo, ofreciendo a los hombres una recompensa, un incentivo, un pago, un valor. El poder político se ejerce a través de lo negativo, por la amenaza de castigo, daño, encarcelamiento y destrucción. Las herramientas del hombre de negocios son los valores, la herramienta del burócrata es el miedo."

"¡Dios salve al capitalismo de los defensores del capitalismo!"_
Nota: Ayn Rand, a pesar de ser atea, mencionaba frecuentemente a Dios. Cuando habla en esta cita de "los defensores del capitalismo", se refiere a los que tratan de defenderlo sin una buena base filosófica y que, por ello, tienen la lucha intelectual perdida antes de empezar.

_"En una sociedad capitalista, todas las relaciones humanas son voluntarias. Los hombres son libres para cooperar o no, para llegar a acuerdos o no, como dicten sus propias convicciones, juicios e intereses individuales"._

*Citas de Ayn rand sobre el misticismo*

_"Un místico es un hombre que ha rendido su mente en su primer encuentro con las mentes de otros. En algún momento de su lejana infancia, cuando su propia comprensión de la realidad chocó con las afirmaciones de otros, con sus órdenes arbitrarias y demandas contradictorias, cedió ante un miedo tan profundo a la independencia que le hizo renunciar a su facultad racional."

"¡Que el Dios que has inventado te perdone!"

"Dios... un ser cuya única definición es que está más allá de de la capacidad de la mente humana para ser comprendido".

"Todo dictador es un místico, y todos los místicos son dictadores potenciales."

"Me pregunta usted: "Exactamente, ¿por qué no cree usted en Dios?". Porque no he encontrado argumento racional que apoye dicha creencia."

"Una moralidad mística hace imposible el emitir juicios morales. No puedes juzgar según un estándar incomprensible, sea Dios, la sociedad o cualquier cosa fuera de la razón. Cuando te dicen "No trate de entender qué es bueno, créalo", usted queda incapacitado para estimar cualquier valor, acción, persona o evento, o para hacer cualquier elección firme. " The journals of Ayn Rand.

"'Dios' no es un concepto. En el mejor de los casos, uno podría afirmar que es un concepto en el sentido en el que un dramaturgo utiliza conceptos para crear personajes. Es un aislamiento de características reales del hombre combinadas con la proyección de características imposibles, irracionales, que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad -tales como “omnipotencia” y “omnisciencia”. Más aún, ni siquiera se supone que Dios sea un concepto: Él es sui generis, de modo que nada relevante para el hombre ni para el resto de la naturaleza puede supuestamente, según los partidarios de ese punto de vista, ser aplicado a Dios. Un concepto ha de incluir dos o más concretos similares, y no hay nada que sea como Dios. Se supone que es único. Por lo tanto, por sus propios términos de plantear el problema, han sacado a Dios del campo de los conceptos. Y con toda propiedad, porque está fuera de la realidad."

"A propósito de los argumentos de los místico con respecto a Dios. Dice usted que “no hemos respondido lo que los defensores del argumento han querido decir”. Nunca respondemos a lo que la gente quiere decir, respondemos a lo que la gente dice. Usted proclama que los místicos entienden el Universo como el Universo Físico, y demandan una causa no física para él, a la que llaman Dios. Bien, aquí es donde [El axioma] “La Existencia existe” vuelve a aparecer de nuevo: Sea lo que sea lo que quieren decir cuando dicen “no físico”, sea Dios, ectoplasma, o simplemente llamémosle X, bien X existe o no existe, y si existe, es parte del Universo; y si los místicos no quieren decir realmente “El Universo”, es responsabilidad suya el no corromper el lenguaje y no jugar con equívocos." Fuente: Letters of Ayn Rand.

"Soy una atea intransigente, pero no una atea militante. Esto significa que abogo por la razón sin compromisos de ningún tipo y que lucho a favor de la razón, no contra la religión. Debo también mencionar que respeto a la religión en sus aspectos filosóficos, en el sentido en que representa una forma temprana de filosofía."

"Realmente, si quiero resumir mi actitud hacia la cuestión de Dios, es esta: Por todo lo que sé, la definición de Dios es “lo que la mente humana no puede entender”. Siendo una racionalista, de mente literal, y creyendo que es una obligación moral el creer realmente lo que uno dice, tomo literalmente la palabra a los que dan esta definición, estoy de acuerdo con ellos y les obedezco: No lo entiendo."_

*Citas de Ayn Rand sobre otros autores

Sobre Aristóteles*

_"Aristóteles puede ser considerado como el barómetro cultural de la historia de Occidente. Cuando su influencia ha dominado, ha preparado el camino para las eras brillantes de la historia; cuando su influencia ha caído, así lo ha hecho también la Humanidad. El revival aristotélico del siglo XIII trajo a los hombres El Renacimiento. La contra-revolución intelectual les llevó a la caverna de su antípoda: Platón. Sólo hay un asunto fundamental en filosofía: La eficacia cognitiva de la mente del hombre. El conflicto de Aristóteles frente a Platón es el conflicto de la razón frente al misticismo."

"La única deuda filosófica que puedo reconocer es hacia Aristóteles. Estoy en completo desacuerdo con gran parte de su filosofía- pero su definición de las leyes de la lógica y de los medios del conocimiento humano son un logro tan enorme que sus errores son, por comparación, irrelevantes."

"Aristóteles es el padre del Individualismo y de la lógica, el primer y más grande racionalista, yo soy una aristotélica".
_

*Sobre Immanuel Kant*

_"Durante varias generaciones, la destrucción de la razón se ha realizado encubiertamente y en nombre de la razón, este es el método de Kant-Hegel-James-Dewey."

"Suponga que usted se encuentra con un hombre joven, retorcido y atormentado, y trata de entender su comportamiento, y descubre que ha sido criado por un monstruo que odia a la humanidad y que ha trabajado sistemáticamente para paralizar su mente, destruir su auto-confianza, cegar su capacidad de disfrutar y bloquear todo intento de escapatoria. Usted se daría cuenta de que nada podría hacerse con ese hombre o por ese hombre y que nada podría esperarse de él hasta que se le hubiese apartado de la influencia de el monstruo. La civilización occidental está en la posición de ese hombre joven. El monstruo es Immanuel Kant. He mencionado en varios artículos que Kant es el principal destructor del mundo moderno. Mi preocupación primaria, no obstante, no es la de enredarme en polémicas, sino en presentar una aproximación racional a la filosofía , limpia de cualquier influencia kantiana, y también el indicar la conexión con la vida de el hombre aquí, en la tierra- una conexión que Kant ha cortado. Es inútil el estar contra nada, a menos que uno conozca a favor de qué está [...] Uno no puede empezar con o construir sobre un negativo; solamente estableciendo lo que es bueno uno puede saber lo qué es malvado y por qué [...] Todos los retorcimientos irracionales de la filosofía contemporánea son kantianos en su origen. El resultado último es el presente estado de el mundo."
The Objectivist, septiembre de 1971_

_"Siempre desde Kant, el método dominante de los filósofos modernos ha sido el luchar los asuntos no mediante la presentación intelectual abierta, sino la corrupción-la corrupción en su opuesto de todo aquel concepto que no se atrevan a exponer explícitamente. Lo mismo que Kant corrompió el concepto de 'razón' para darle el significado de una facultad mística que trata con otra dimensión, del mismo modo sus descendientes prácticos y teoréticos han estado empleando esta técnica en una escala siempre creciente sobre asuntos cada vez más insignificantes. De esta manera, 'libertad', en la jerga actual significa obediencia a un dictador totalitario -'seguridad' es la dependencia de los caprichos de un gobernante -'individualidad' es la conformidad con el modo de vida de una manada -un putsch [golpe] para tomar un poder dictatorial es una 'guerra de liberación' -el 'derecho a la vida' es el derecho del no nacido para sacrificar al que ya vive -y 'el amor por esta tierra' consiste en hacer imposible que los hombres vivan en ella."
The Ayn Rand Letter Vol. 1, No. 21, 17 de julio de 1972_

_"Kant originó la técnica requerida para vender nociones irracionales a los hombres de una edad escéptica y cínica, que han rechazado formalmente el misticismo sin darse cuenta de los rudimentos de la racionalidad. La técnica es la siguiente: Si usted quiere propagar una idea ultrajantemente malvada (basada en doctrinas tradicionalmente aceptadas), su conclusión debe ser desvergonzadamente clara, pero su prueba ininteligible. Su prueba debe ser una madeja tan liada que paralizará la facultad crítica del lector -una madeja de evasiones, equivocaciones, ofuscaciones, circunloquios, non sequiturs, frases inacabables que no llevan a ninguna parte, asuntos colaterales irrelevantes, cláusulas, sub-cláusulas y sub-sub-cláusulas, pruebas meticulosamente largas de lo obvio, y grandes pedazos de lo arbitrario arrojados como verdades evidentes por sí mismas, referencias eruditas a ciencias, a pseudo-ciencias, a lo que jamás llegarán a ser ciencias, a lo que no se puede investigar, a lo incomprobable -todo ello descansando sobre un cero: La ausencia de definiciones. Ofrezco como evidencia la crítica de la razón pura."
The Ayn Rand Letter Vol. II, No. 11, 26 de febrero de 1973_

*Sobre Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche*

_"Esta usted equivocado en ver cualquier paralelismo entre mi filosofía y la de Nietzhche. Nietzsche era un archi-partidario del irracionalismo (ver su Nacimiento de la Tragedia)".
Fuente: Letters of Ayn Rand, 24 de agosto de 1963

"Filosóficamente, Nietzsche es un místico y un irracionalista. Su metafísica consiste en algo 'byroniano' y algo sobre un Universo místicamente 'malevolente'; su epistemología subordina la razón a la "voluntad", o al sentimiento, o al instinto, o a la sangre y las virtudes innatas del carácter. Pero, como poeta, proyecta a veces (no de forma consistente) un magnífica sensación de la grandeza del hombre, expresada en términos emocionales, no intelectuales."_
Fuente: Introducción a la edición especial por el 25 aniversario (1968) de su novela "El manantial".

*Sobre Platón*

_"Hay un único asunto fundamental en filosofía: La eficacia cognitiva de la mente humana. El conflicto de Aristóteles contra Platón es el conflicto de la razón frente al misticismo. Fue Platón quien formuló la mayoría de las preguntas -y de las dudas- básicas de la filosofía. Fue Aristóteles quien preparó las bases para la mayoría de las respuestas."_

*Sobre John Rawls *(Teórico de Harvard de los "derechos positivos")

_"Ciertas maldades están protegidas por su propia enormidad: Hay gente que, leyendo esa cita de Rawls, no podría creer que realmente quiere decir lo que dice. Pero lo hace. No es contra las instituciones sociales contra las que Rawls (y Mr. Cohen) se rebela, sino contra la existencia del talento humano. No contra los privilegios políticos, sino contra la realidad. No contra los favores gubernamentales, sino contra la naturaleza (contra aquellos que 'han sido favorecidos por la naturaleza', como si un término como 'favor' pudiese ser aplicado aquí). No contra la injusticia social, sino contra el hecho de que algunos hombres nacen con mejores cerebros y hacen mejor uso de ellos que otros. La nueva 'teoría de la justicia' exige que los hombres contrarresten la 'injusticia' de la naturaleza mediante la institucionalización de la más obscenamente impensable injusticia: Deprivar a aquellos 'favorecidos por la naturaleza' (esto es, las personas con talento, inteligentes, creativas) del derecho al fruto de su trabajo (esto es, el derecho a la vida)- y conceder a los incompetentes, los estúpidos, los vagos el derecho al disfrute de bienes que no podrían producir, no podrían imaginar y ni siquiera sabrían qué hacer con ellos"._
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Letter Vol. II, No. 10, 12 de febrero de 1973

*Sobre Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel*

_"Muchos profesores de filosofía de hoy en día no tienen ni idea de lo que Kant dijo realmente. Y ninguno ha leído nunca a Hegel (incluso aunque muchos hayan mirado a todas y cada una de las palabras escritas en todas y cada una de sus páginas)"_
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Letter Vol. II, No. 11, 26 de febrero de 1973.

*Sobre Karl Marx y Sigmund Freud*

_Quizás la última moda cultural contra la cual uno puede argumentar sea Karl Marx. ¿Pero Freud o John Rawls? Argumentar con tales personas es concederles la premisa que ellos tratan de refutar con todo su esfuerzo: que la razón tienen algo que ver con sus teorías._
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Letter, Vol. IV, No. 2, noviembre-diciembre de 1975.

*Sobre John Maynard Keynes*

_"Y ahora proyecte la mentalidad de un salvaje, que no puede percibir más que los concretos de cada momento inmediato, y que se encuentre de repente trasladado al centro de una civilización moderna, industrializada. Si es un salvaje inteligente, adquirirá mucho conocimiento, pero hay dos conceptos que no podrá entender: 'Crédito' y 'mercado'".

"El salvaje observa que la gente consigue comida, ropas y todo tipo de objetos simplemente presentando trozos de papel llamados cheques, y observa que rascacielos y gigantescas fábricas crecen desde el suelo a las órdenes de hombres muy ricos, cuyos contables continúan cambiando figuras mágicas en los libros contables de unos y de otros. Parecen hacerlo más rápido de lo que el salvaje puede seguirlo, así que concluye que la velocidad es el secreto de el poder mágico de el papel, y que todo funcionará, será productivo y prosperará siempre y cuando esos cheques se pasen de mano a mano lo suficientemente rápido. Si el mencionado salvaje corre a la imprenta para divulgar su descubrimiento, encontrará que se le ha anticipado John Maynard Keynes"_
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Column: The Season of Platitudes, 7 de octubre de 1962.

*Citas varias de Ayn Rand*

_"Llámenlo destino o ironía, pero yo nací, entre todos los países de la Tierra, en el menos conveniente para una fanática del individualismo: Rusia. Decidí ser escritora a la edad de nueve años, y todo lo que he hecho se ha circunscrito en tal propósito".

"Soy estadounidense por elección y convicción. Vine al mundo en Europa, pero emigré a los Estados Unidos porque éste era el país donde una podía sentirse totalmente libre para escribir".

"Si una vida pudiera tener un tema central, y creo que toda vida valerosa lo tiene, el mío sería una religión, una obsesión o una manía, o todo ello expresado en una palabra: individualismo. Nací con esa obsesión y nunca he visto ni conozco hasta el momento una causa más válida, incomprendida, aparentemente desesperada y trágicamente necesitada".

"*Para vivir el hombre debe actuar; para actuar, debe tomar decisiones; para tomar decisiones, debe definir un código de valores; para definir un código de valores debe saber qué es y dónde está -esto es, debe conocer su propia naturaleza (incluyendo sus medios de conocimiento) y la naturaleza del universo en el cual actúa- esto es, necesita metafísica, epistemología y ética, lo cual significa Filosofía. No puede escapar de esta necesidad, su única alternativa es que la Filosofía que guía su vida sea escogida por su mente o por la casualidad.*"

"Quien lucha por el futuro ya lo vive en el presente."

"Elegiré amigos entre los hombres, pero no esclavos ni amos. Elegiré sólo a los que me plazcan, y a ellos amaré y respetaré, pero no obedeceré ni daré ordenes. Y uniremos nuestras manos cuando queramos, o andaremos solos cuando lo deseemos."

"La historia me dará la razón"

"Felicidad es ese estado de consciencia que procede del logro de los propios valores".

"Incluso si la contaminación fuese un riesgo para la vida humana, debemos recordar que la vida en la Naturaleza, sin tecnología, es un matadero al por mayor."

"Una pistola no es un argumento".

"Una correa es una soga con lazos en ambos extremos." [Queriendo decir que la tiranía destruye tanto al que la sufre como al que la ejerce].

"Las definiciones son las guardianas de la racionalidad, la primera línea de defensa contra el caos de la desintegración mental."
_
_ "*Aquel que lucha por el futuro ya lo está viviendo en el presente*"

"Sea cual sea su futuro, en el amanecer de sus vidas los hombres buscan una noble visión de la naturaleza del hombre y del potencial de la vida".

"Mantener una juventud que no se marchita es alcanzar al final de la vida la visión con la que empezó".
 
"Un inventor es un hombre que pregunta "¿Por qué?" al Universo y no permite que nada se interponga entre la respuesta y su mente."

"Tener miedo a enfrentarse a un hecho es temer que lo peor es verdad."

"Conocer los propios deseos, su significado y sus costes, requiere la más alta virtud humana: Racionalidad."

"Ningún concepto que el hombre forme es válido a menos que se integre sin contradicción en la suma de su conocimiento."

"Empezaré haciendo algo muy impopular, algo que no encaja en las modas intelectuales de hoy en día, y que, por lo tanto, es "anti consenso": Empezaré por definir los términos que emplee, para que así sepa usted de qué estoy hablando...."

"El hombre (cada hombre) es un fin en sí mismo, no el medio para los fines de otros. Debe existir por su propio esfuerzo, sin sacrificarse a otros ni sacrificar a otros para si mismo. La búsqueda de su propio interés racional y de su propia felicidad es el más alto propósito moral de su vida."

"La felicidad es un estado de alegría sin contradicciones. Es posible sólo para el hombre racional, el hombre que sólo desea objetivos racionales, sólo persigue valores racionales y sólo encuentra su alegría en acciones racionales".

"No digas que tienes miedo de confiar en tu mente porque sabes tan poco.¿Estás más seguro abdicando ante los místicos y descartando lo poco que sabes?. Vive y actúa dentro de los límites de tu conocimiento, y continúa expandiéndolo hasta el fin de tus días. Redime tu mente de la casa de empeños de la autoridad. Acepta la verdad de que no eres omnisciente, pero que convertirte en un zombi no te dará omnisciencia- que tu mente es falible, pero abandonarla no te dará infalibilidad- que un error al que hayas llegado tú mismo es más seguro que diez verdades aceptadas por la fe, porque el primero te deja con los medios para corregirlo, pero las segundas destruyen tu capacidad para distinguir la verdad del error."

"El dinero es tu medio de supervivencia. El veredicto que pronuncies sobre tu fuente de subsistencia es el veredicto que pronuncies sobre tu vida. Si la fuente está corrupta, has maldecido tu propia existencia. ¿Has conseguido tu dinero mediante fraude?.

¿Comerciando con los vicios o la estupidez de los hombres? ¿Sirviendo a necios, en la esperanza de conseguir más de lo que merece tu habilidad?.¿Rebajando tus estándares?. ¿Haciendo trabajo que desprecias para compradores de los que te burlas?. Si es así, entonces tu dinero no te dará ni un momento ni un céntimo de alegría. Entonces, todas las cosas que compres se convertirán no en un tributo hacia ti, sino en un reproche; no un logro, sino un recordatorio de vergüenza."

"¿No nos habían hablado siempre de lo vicioso de la competición por beneficios, donde los hombres tienen que competir por ver quien hace un trabajo mejor que sus compañeros?. Muy vicioso, ¿verdad?. Bien, tendrían que haber visto como era cuando todos nosotros teníamos que competir por ver quién hacía el peor trabajo posible. No hay forma más segura de destruir a un hombre que forzarlo a estar en un puesto donde su objetivo deba ser no hacer las cosas lo mejor que sepa, donde debe luchar por hacer un mal trabajo, día tras día. Eso acabará con él con él más rápido que el alcoholismo o la vagancia."

"Honestidad es el reconocimiento del hecho de que lo irreal es irreal, y que por lo tanto no tiene valor, que ni el amor, ni la fama ni el dinero son valores si se han obtenido mediante fraude-que intentar ganar un valor engañando a los demás es un acto en el cual pones a tus víctimas en una posición más alta que la realidad, donde te conviertes en un peón de su ceguera, un esclavo de su falta de pensamiento y sus evasiones, mientras que su inteligencia, su racionalidad y su percepción se convierten en enemigos a los que tienes que temer y de los que tienes que huir-que no te importa vivir como un parásito, ni siquiera como un parásito de le estupidez de otros, o como un necio, cuya fuente de valores viene de los necios a los que consigas engañar- que la honestidad no es una virtud social ni un sacrificio por los demás, sino la más profundamente egoísta virtud que el hombre pueda practicar: Su negativa a sacrificar la realidad de su propia existencia a la conciencia engañada de los demás."_

"La rebelión de Atlas".

_ "¿Quieres saber qué es lo que está mal con el mundo?. Todos los desastres que han arruinado tu mundo vienen del intento de tus líderes de evadir el hecho de que A es A. Toda la maldad secreta a la que tienes miedo de contemplar dentro de ti mismo y todo el dolor que hayas tenido que soportar, vinieron de tu propio intento de evadir el hecho de que A es A."

"Piense en lo que se necesitó para llevar a cabo esa misión.: Piense en el esfuerzo sin compasión por uno mismo; la disciplina despiadada; el coraje; la responsabilidad de confiar en el propio juicio; los días, noches y años de dedicación incansable a un objetivo; la tensión del mantenimiento continuo de una concentración mental clara y completa; y la Honestidad ( Honestidad, que significa: Lealtad a La Verdad; y Verdad, que significa Reconocimiento de la Realidad).
Nota: Impresiones de Ayn Rand sobre el lanzamiento del [[w:Apolo 11|Apolo 11, al cual fue invitada por la NASA

"La Racionalidad es la virtud básica del hombre, la fuente de todas sus demás virtudes. El vicio básico del hombre, la fuente de todos sus males, es el acto de desenfocar su mente, la suspensión de su consciencia, que no es ceguera, sino renuncia a ver. No ignorancia, sino renuncia a conocer. La Irracionalidad es la renuncia al medio de supervivencia del hombre y, por lo tanto, la asunción de un camino de destrucción ciega. Lo que va contra la mente va contra la vida."

"En el momento en que llega a la enseñanza superior, un joven brillante, sensible y precozmente observador ha adquirido la sensación de estar atrapado en un universo de pesadilla donde se le mira con resentimiento, no por sus defectos, si no por su mayor atributo: Su inteligencia. Es meramente una sensación, no una convicción firme; ningún adolescente puede llegar a una conclusión así con certeza ni creer en una maldad tan enorme. El joven siente simplemente que es "diferente", en una manera que no puede definir -que no encaja bien con la gente, por cierta razón que no puede nombrar- que quiere entender asuntos, grandes asuntos, que a nadie más parecen importar.

Su primer año en la enseñanza superior es, normalmente, su asesino psicológico. Había esperado que la Universidad fuese una ciudadela del intelecto donde podría encontrar respuestas, conocimiento, significado y, sobre todo, algunos compañeros con los que poder compartir sus intereses e ideas. No encuentra nada de ello. Uno o dos profesores pueden cumplir estas expectativas (aunque año a año estos profesores son cada vez más difíciles de encontrar), pero en lo que se refiere a compañeros intelectuales, se encuentra con la mismo banda [de individuos] que se ha encontrado en el jardín de infancia y en sus juegos callejeros: Una pandilla de gritones sin mente de mirada aviesa, jugando los mismos juegos que entonces, con jerga latinizada sustituyendo a los pasteles de barro y a los bates de béisbol."

"Es casi imposible comunicar a personas libres lo que es la vida bajo una dictadura totalitaria... [Los rusos] intentan vivir una vida humana, pero es una vida completamente inhumana. Intenten ustedes imaginar lo que es vivir bajo un terror permanente desde la mañana hasta la noche, y por la noche seguir esperando a que suene el timbre en cualquier momento, un país en el que se tiene miedo de todo y de todos, donde la vida no cuenta nada, menos aún que nada...".
Nota: Fragmento de la declaración de Ayn Rand ante el comité de actividades antinorteamericanas, del senador Mc. Carthy
_
*Citas de Ayn Rand tomadas de "El manantial"*

_"Cuando Howard Roark pasaba, la gente se volvía para mirarlo. Algunos se quedaban mirándolo con súbito resentimiento, aunque no habrían podido dar un motivo: era una especie de reacción instintiva que su presencia despertaba en la mayoría de las personas. Roark no veía a nadie. Para él las calles estaban desiertas. Habría podido caminar allí desnudo sin preocuparse".

"Miles de años atrás, un gran hombre descubrió cómo hacer fuego. Probablemente fue quemado en la misma estaca que había enseñado a encender a sus hermanos".

"A través de los siglos hubo hombres que dieron los primeros pasos por nuevos caminos armados tan solo con su propia visión. Sus objetivos eran diferentes, pero todos tenían esto en común: El paso era el primero, el camino nuevo, la visión original, y la respuesta que recibieron: Odio [...] Pero los hombres de visión original siguieron adelante. Lucharon, sufrieron y pagaron su precio. Pero ganaron."

"¿Por qué siempre nos enseñan que lo fácil y malvado es hacer lo que queremos y que debemos disciplinarnos para reprimirnos a nosotros mismos? Es la cosa más difícil del mundo: Hacer lo que queremos. Y necesita del más elevado tipo de coraje. Quiero decir, lo que realmente queremos."

*"Para decir: 'Yo te quiero', uno debe saber primero como pronunciar 'yo'"*.

"Cambiaría el más bello atardecer del mundo por una sola vista de la silueta de Nueva York. Particularmente cuando no se pueden ver los detalles. Sólo las formas. Las formas y el pensamiento que las hizo. El cielo de Nueva York y la voluntad del hombre hecha visible ¿Qué otra religión necesitamos? Y entonces la gente me habla de peregrinaciones a algún agujero infecto en una jungla, a donde van a homenajear a un templo en ruinas, a un monstruo de piedra con barriga, creado por algún salvaje leproso ¿Es genio y belleza lo que quieren ver? ¿Buscan un sentido de lo sublime? Dejadles que vengan a Nueva York, que vengan a la orilla del Hudson, miren y se pongan de rodillas. Cuando veo la ciudad desde mi ventana -no, no siento lo pequeña que soy- sino que siento que si una guerra viniese amenazar esto, me arrojaría a mí misma al espacio, sobre la ciudad, y protegería estos edificios con mi cuerpo".

"Son los que viven de prestado [...] no les importan los hechos, las ideas, el trabajo. Les importa sólo la gente. No preguntan: '¿Es esto cierto?' Preguntan: '¿Es esto lo que los demás creen como cierto?' No juzgar, sino repetir. No hacer, sino dar la impresión de que se hace. No creación, sino espectáculo. No habilidad, sino amistades. No mérito, sino chantaje. ¿Qué pasaría con el mundo sin aquellos que hacen, piensan, trabajan producen?. Esos son los egoístas. Uno no piensa con el cerebro de otro y uno no trabaja con las manos de otro. Cuando uno suspende su facultad de juicio independiente, uno suspende su consciencia. Detener la consciencia es detener la vida. Los que viven de prestado no tienen sentido de la realidad".

"Dese cuenta de cómo ellos [los que viven de prestado] aceptan cualquier cosa, excepto a el hombre que permanene sólo. Lo reconocen al instante...Hay un odio especial, insidioso, reservado para él. Ellos perdonan a criminales. Ellos admiran a dictadores. El crimen y la violencia son un lazo. Ellos necesitan lazos. Ellos tienen que forzar sus miserables pequeñas personalidades sobre todas las personas con que se encuentren. El hombre independiente los mata".

"Nada nos es dado en la Tierra. Todo lo que necesitamos debe ser producido. Y aquí el ser humano afronta su alternativa básica, la de que puede sobrevivir en sólo una de dos formas: por el trabajo autónomo de su propia mente, o como un parásito alimentado por las mentes de los demás. El creador es original. El parásito es dependiente. El creador enfrenta la naturaleza a solas. El parásito enfrenta la naturaleza a través de un intermediario."

"El interés del creador es conquistar la naturaleza. El interés del parásito es conquistar a los hombres."

"Si la esclavitud física es repulsiva, ¿cuánto más repulsivo es el concepto de la esclavitud espiritual?. El esclavo conquistado conserva un vestigio de honor. Tiene el mérito de haber resistido y de considerar su condición como un mal. Pero el hombre que se esclaviza a sí mismo voluntariamente en nombre del amor es la criatura más despreciable. Ese hombre degrada la dignidad del hombre y degrada el concepto de amor. Pero esta es la esencia del altruismo."

"El altruismo es la doctrina que exige que el hombre viva para los demás y coloque a los otros sobre sí mismo".

"Se ha forzado al hombre a aceptar el masoquismo como ideal, bajo la amenaza de que el sadismo es la única alternativa. Este es el mayor fraude jamás perpetrado sobre la Humanidad. Este es el artificio por el cual la dependencia y el sufrimiento se han perpetuado como los fundamentos de la vida. La elección no es auto-sacrifico o dominación. La elección es independencia o dependencia. El código del creador o el código del que vive de prestado. Este es el asunto primordial, y se basa en la alternativa entre la vida y la muerte."

"Y solamente viviendo para sí mismo, el creador ha sido capaz de realizar esas cosas que son la gloria de la humanidad. Tal es la naturaleza de la creación."

"El hombre no puede sobrevivir, salvo mediante su propia mente. Llega desarmado a la Tierra. Su cerebro es su única arma."

"A los hombres se les ha enseñado que la virtud más alta no es crear, sino dar. Sin embargo, no se puede dar lo que no ha sido creado".

"Se nos ha enseñado que el ego es sinónimo de mal y el altruismo el ideal de la virtud. Pero mientras el creador es egoísta e inteligente, el altruista es un imbécil que no piensa, no siente, no juzga, no actúa. Esas son funciones del ego".

"El creador, negado, combatido, perseguido, explotado, continuó, siguió adelante y guió a toda la humanidad con su energía. El parásito no contribuyó en nada, más allá de los obstáculos".

"La contienda tiene otro nombre: el individuo contra la colectividad".

"¿Cuál es la experiencia más horrible que pueda imaginar? Para mí es dejarme inerme en una celda sellada, con algún raro animal de rapiña o con un maniático que ha tenido alguna enfermedad que le haya comido el cerebro. No tendria mas que la voz; la voz y el pensamiento. Usted le gritaía a esa criatura explicandole por qué no lo debería tocar, y tendria las palabras mas elocuentes, las irrebatibles, y se habría convertido en el recipientede la pura verdad. Y veria ojos vivos vigilándolo, sabria que la cosa no le puede oír, que no puede ser alcanzada, no puede ser alcanzada de ninguna manera, pero respira y ensta en movimiento, allí delante de usted, con un propósito. Eso es horror."_

*Citas de Ayn Rand tomadas de "La Rebelión de Atlas"*

_"Existo, por lo tanto pienso"._ 

_"Juro por mi vida y por mi amor por ella, que nunca viviré para otro hombre, ni pediré a otro hombre que viva para mí".

"La maldad del mundo se hace posible sólo por la sanción que tú le das".

"La Racionalidad es el reconocimiento de el hecho de que la existencia existe, de que nada puede alterar la verdad, y de que nada puede ser más importante que el acto de percibirla, que se llama pensamiento..."

"La felicidad es ese estado de conciencia que procede del logro de los valores propios".
En el capítulo This Is John Galt Speaking

"Un deseo presupone la posibilidad de la acción necesaria para su logro, Una acción presupone un objetivo digno de ser alcanzado".

"¿Investigación científica libre? El segundo adjetivo es redundante."

"Precisamente quería prevenirle contra el pecado del perdón."

"El dinero no comprará la felicidad a quien no sabe que desea."


"Cuando el dinero deje de ser la herramienta mediante la cual los hombres se relacionan entre sí, los hombres mismos se convertirán en herramientas de otros hombres."

"No existe ningún trabajo despreciable, sino tan sólo personas despreciables a quienes no les interesa hacerlo."
_

*Citas de Ayn Rand con fuente*

_Una cultura se hace -o se destruye- por sus voces más articuladas._
Fuente: The Voice of Reason

_"El hombre es la única especie viviente que tiene el poder de actuar como su propio destructor—y es esa es la manera en que mayormente ha actuado a través de su historia."_
Fuente: Su obra "La virtud del egoísmo" (The Virtue of Selfishness)

_"La pobreza, la ignorancia, las enfermedades y otros problemas de tal índole no son emergencias metafísicas. Por la naturaleza metafísica del hombre y de la existencia misma, el hombre tiene el deber de mantener su vida mediante su propio esfuerzo; sus principios necesarios —tales como la riqueza o el conocimiento— no se le son dados automáticamente como un obsequio de la naturaleza, sino que es su labor descubrirlos y adquirirlos mediante su propio pensamiento y trabajo."_

Fuente: "La virtud del egoísmo"

_"La consciencia—para todo organismo vivo que la posea—es el medio básico de supervivencia."_

Fuente: "La virtud del egoísmo"

_"Observe como, en política, el término 'extremismo' se ha convertido en un sinónimo de 'malvado', independientemente del contenido del asunto (lo malvado no es aquello sobre lo que se sea extremo, sino el mero ser 'extremo', esto es, consistente)."_
Fuente: "La virtud del egoísmo"

_"El avance de la maldad es el sintoma de vacío. Siempre que la maldad gana, es sólo por ausencia de oposición: Por el fracaso moral de aquellos que evaden el hecho de que no puede haber compromiso en principios básicos._
Fuente: Capitalismo: El ideal desconocido (Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal)

_"La abundancia de los Estados Unidos no fue creada por sacrificios públicos al bien común, sino por el genio productivo de hombres libres que siguieron sus propios intereses personales y la creación de sus propias fortunas privadas. Ellos no hicieron pasar hambre al pueblo para pagar por la industrialización de América. Ellos dieron al pueblo mejores trabajos, salarios más altos y bienes más baratos con cada nueva máquina que inventaron, con cada descubrimiento científico, con cada avance tecnológico.Y así, el país completo se movió hacia delante, beneficiándose, no sufriendo, en cada paso del camino"._
Fuente: Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal, What is Capitalism?

_"Y ahora veo el rostro de Dios, y ahora alzo este Dios sobre la tierra, este Dios al que los hombres han estado buscando desde que empezaron a existir, este Dios que les dará alegría, paz y orgullo. Este Dios, esta única palabra: Yo"._
Fuente: Su obra "Himno" (Anthem)

_"[...] Observe(n) que en toda la propaganda de los ecologistas -entre todas sus apelaciones a la natutaleza y llamados a la armonía con la naturaleza- no hay discusión de las necesidades del hombre y de los requerimientos para su supervivencia. El hombre es tratado como si él fuese un fenómeno no natural. El hombre no puede sobrevivir en la clase de estado de la naturaleza que los ecologistas imaginan (envision) -es decir, al nivel de los erizos de mar u osos polares..."_
Fuente: "La nueva izquierda: La revolución anti-industrial" (The New Left: The Anti-Industrial Revolution)

_"La línea del horizonte (skyline) de Nueva York es un monumento de esplendor al que pirámides o palacios jamás podrán igualar ni aproximarse."_
Fuente: The Virtue of Selfishness, The Monument Builders

_"El poder económico se ejerce por medio de algo positivo, ofreciendo a los hombres un premio, un incentivo, un pago, un valor; el poder político se ejerce por medio de algo negativo, por la amenaza de castigo, daño, encarcelamiento, destrucción. La herramienta del hombre de negocios son los valores. La herramienta del burócrata es el miedo._
Fuente: Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal, America's Persecuted Minority: Big Business

_"¿Qué es la grandeza? Contestaré: Es la capacidad de vivir de acuerdo a los tres valores fundamentales de John Galt: Razón, propósito y autoestima."_.
Fuente: Entrevista a Ayn Rand realizada en marzo de 1964

_"Que ningún hombre se postule como un abogado de la paz si propone o apoya cualquier sistema social que inicie el uso de la fuerza contra hombres individuales, en cualquier forma."_
Fuente: For the New Intellectual

_"El derecho a votar es una consecuencia, no una causa primaria, de un sistema social libre y su valor depende de la estructura constitucional que implementa y estrictamente delimita el poder de los votantes; la regla de la mayoría ilimitada es un ejemplo del principio de la tiranía."_
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Letter, Vol. III, No. 24, 26 de agosto de 1974

_"Cada hombre es un fin en sí mismo, no un medio para los fines de otros; debe vivir para su propio propósito (for his own sake), sin sacrificarse ante otros ni sacrificar a otros ante él; debe trabajar para su autointerés racional, con el logro de su propia felicidad como el más alto propósito moral de su vida."_
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Column, Introducing Objectivism

_"Un hombre creativo está motivado por el deseo de lograr, no por del deseo de vencer a otros."_
Fuente: The Ayn Rand Letter Vol. 1, No. 2, 25 de octubre de 1971

_"Un delito (crime) es la violación de los derechos de otros hombres por la fuerza (o el fraude). Sólo el inicio de la fuerza física contra otros -es decir, el recurso a la violencia- puede ser clasificado como un delito en una sociedad libre (distinguible del mal obrar civil). Las ideas, en una sociedad libre, no son un delito- y tampoco pueden servir como la justificación de un delito."_
The New Left: The Anti-Industrial Revolution

_"Una pistola no es un argumento."_
Fuente: Capitalism - the Unknown Ideal – Capítulo 1: What Is Capitalism?

*Citas sobre Ayn Rand*

*"Dentro de mil años se recordará un solo nombre del siglo XX por haber sido, en la forma más sorprendente y positiva posible, el único cerebro que tuvo un pensamiento filosófico original en este siglo: AYN RAND."*
Editorial del diario Los Angeles Times del 6 de marzo de 1982, día en que Ayn Rand falleció.

_Fragmento del libro EL MANANTIAL

- ¿Quieres hacerlo?
- Podría. Si me ofreces lo suficiente.
- Howard…todo lo que pidas. Cualquier cosa. *Vendería mi alma*…
- Ese es el tipo de cosas que quiero que comprendas. *Vender tu alma es lo más fácil del mundo. Lo hacen todas las personas a cada hora de su vida. Si te pidiese que mantuvieras tu alma, ¿entenderías que eso es mucho más difícil?*.

...*Mira, los clientes no me importaron nunca, salvo en lo concerniente a sus requerimientos arquitectónicos. Los considero parte del tema y del problema de mis edificios, como a los materiales de construcción, igual que a los ladrillos y al acero. Los ladrillos y el acero no son mis razones. Tampoco lo son mis clientes. Ambos son sólo los medios para mi trabajo. Peter, antes de hacer cosas para la gente, debes amar hacerlo*, no las consecuencias secundarias. Al trabajo, no a las personas. A tu propia acción y no a algún posible destinatario de tu caridad. Estaré encantado si las personas encuentran en una casa que he construído una forma de vivir mejor, pero ese no es el motivo de lo que hago. Ni mi objetivo. Ni mi recompensa._​



Si le gustan estas citas, mi consejo que es COMPRE sus libros y se "empape" de Ayn Rand para obtener los máximos beneficios de su obra.

Las novelas y ensayos principales (no todos) de Ayn Rand en castellano están publicados por la Editorial Grito Sagrado (Argentina). Yo los encargué en _*Casa del Libro*_ y supongo que cualquier librería puede encargarlos. 

En _*todocolección.net*_ suele haber ediciones antiguas en Castellano por poco dinero.

Una buena forma de empezar es leer este libro-extracto de las páginas más filosóficas de _"El Manantial"_ y de _"La Rebelión de Atlas"_:

Nuevo Intelectual, El -Bol.-: Amazon.es: Ayn Rand: Libros​
Aviso que si ya tiene las 2 novelas la mayor parte de este libro de arriba lo tendrá repetido. Otro excelente libro de iniciación es este:

Filosofia: ¿Quien La Necesita?: Amazon.es: Libros​
*Ayn Rand en Inglés*

Si sabe usted Inglés mi consejo es que lea a Ayn Rand en versión original y se olvide de las traducciones. Incidentalmente, Ayn Rand está entre los rarísimos escritores que han tenido éxito escribiendo en una lengua aprendida ya de adultos. Recuerdo que Ayn Rand nació en Rusia y emigró a Estados Unidos (donde aprendió Inglés) a los 21 años. El único otro caso similar que conozco es el del polaco *Joseph Conrad ("El Corazón de las tinieblas" --> Apocalyse Now*.

Unas citas en Inglés para que "pruebe" usted el "producto":

Ayn Rand - Wikiquote

Si sabe usted inglés puede (y debe) leer el valiosísimo _Ayn Rand Lexicon_. Está completo online: The Ayn*Rand Lexicon: Objectivism from A to Z &mdash; Ayn*Rand Lexicon

En la tienda del _*ARI*_ (_Ayn Rand Institute_) venden..._*todo*_ lo relacionado con Ayn Rand. Hay ediciones muy baratas para Kindle.

Los CDs y MP3 son a mi juicio im-pres-cin-di-bles para el estudiante serio de Ayn Rand. Oírle a ella con su voz explicar sus ideas ayuda incomparablemente a fijarlas. Las conferencias en el _Ford Hall Forum_ están llenas de vida y de ingenio. Ayn Rand tuvo que replicar a hippies y a izquierdistas en esas conferencias. Hay descargas de MP3 desde 0.99$.

Mi consejo es HARTARSE a comprar audios y "machacarlos" para realmente absorber el pensamiento de Ayn Rand.

Para el estudiante serio de Ayn Rand aconsejo la compra del _"The Objectivism Research CD ROM"_ donde viene TODO lo que ha escrito Ayn Rand:

The Objectivism Research CD Rom: The Works of Ayn Rand: Ayn Rand, Leonard Peikoff: 9780971178700: Amazon.com: Books​
Desgraciadamente ya no se vende. Tendrá que conseguirlo usado.

Aconsejo también vivamente este libro de *Leonard Peikoff* (segundo "heredero intelectual" de Ayn Rand):

https://estore.aynrand.org/p/590/objectivism-the-philosophy-of-ayn-rand-kindle-edition

En este libro (que puede entender cualquier chaval espabilado de 14 años) está explicado TODO el Objetivismo, desde la Metafísica hasta la Estética. Un _Tour de Force_ intelectual insuperable. El *Aristotelismo* remozado para el siglo XXI y para los siglos venideros.

Les adelanto un _schism_ dentro del Objetivismo: El señor Leonard Peikoff del *ARI* tiene una seria disputa con el señor David Kelley del *TOC* (_The Objectivist Center_, The Atlas Society |)

The ARI-TOC Dispute

*Yo soy más de Kelley* (objetivismo como sistema abierto, mejorable, enmendable), y no comparto algunas posiciones del señor Peikoff (Israel, Irán...). Ello no obsta para que algunos textos y audios del señor Peikoff me parezcan magistrales e imprescindibles.

Ustedes verán si son más de Kelley o de Peikoff, sin son _Objetivistas_ con mayúscula u _objetivistas_ con minúscula, objetivistas _abiertos_ u Objetivistas _cerrados_, o simplemente _libertarianos_ o liberales que _simpatizan_ con Ayn Rand y sus ideas..​
*¿Qué va a ganar usted "empapándose" de Ayn Rand?*

Recapitulo el spoiler del primer post por si alguien no lo ha visto:

* *Va a ser más feliz*, ya que va a saber que la felicidad es la realización de los valores racionales de una persona racional. La felicidad NO es algo que uno tenga por azar. La INfelicidad para un Objetivista es una llamada a la acción, no una desgracia que haya caído sobre uno.

* *Va a poner orden en su vida amorosa.* El Objetivismo le va a enseñar que el amar y el ser amado ha de tener causas objetivas y racionales. Si usted se enamora de una mujer (o un hombre) ha de ser por los valores personales de esa mujer, por el placer y la admiración que estos producen en usted. Inversamente, usted no ha de esperar que una mujer (o un hombre) con valores se enamore de usted si usted no ha creado en su vida esos valores. 

¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de _"el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional"_. 

Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted. 

** Va a saber disfrutar del arte*. Leer _"El Manifiesto Romántico"_ es como leer el libro de instrucciones de para qué sirve esa "cosa" llamada "Arte". también aprenderá a tener criterio para distinguir el Arte Verdadero y de Calidad del Arte Basura y del pseudo-Arte. 

* *Va a disfrutar de cosas de la vida que hasta ahora le parecían sin valor*. A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand produce alegría cosas "intrascendentes" como un supermercado lleno de mercancías o (sí, va en serio) una chimenea humeante. A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand un billete de 5€ es un recordatorio de que hay personas en este planeta dispuestas a _comerciar_, lo cual nos debe llenar de alivio y alegría. Un rascacielos en el horizonte le hará _sonreír_ si ha leído usted a Ayn Rand.

* *Va a resistir mejor los golpes de la vida*. Va a tener usted mayor resiliencia psicológica, ya que va a tener muy interiorizado que aceptar la vida como es (_A es A_) es el primer requisito de una vida racional, y que en lo _esencial_ su vida depende de usted, de lo que usted haga o deje de hacer.

* *Va a ser más independiente intelectualmente.* Al tener clara en la cabeza una sólida Filosofía va a ver claramente que el "pensamiento grupal" (si todo el mundo lo dice será cierto) es NO-Pensamiento. Va aser capaz usted de ser asertivo intelectualmente y -llegado el caso- de ir contracorriente con plena convicción y seguridad.

* *Va a invertir con mayor prudencia su dinero.* Por el punto superior (no a comprar preferentes de Bankia _"porque me lo aconsejó el experto"_). Además inevitablemente un Objetivista va empapándose de qué es realmente el Capitalismo, con lo que usted aprenderá a distinguir en nuestra economía semi-libre qué son inversiones productivas (_value investing_) y qué es Pseudo-Economía-Casino puramente especulativa y/o dependiente de favores gubernamentales.

* *Va a tener usted menos vicios.* Las _autoindulgencias_ están aceptadas en nuestra corrupta "forma de vivir". El Objetivismo las condena durísimamente. Va a ser usted menos _autoindulgente_ si se empapa de Objetivismo. Borracheras, drogas, prostitución, juego, sexo sin sentido, perder el tiempo... quien siga con estos vicios después de leer a Ayn Rand al menos lo hará con sentimiento de _culpa_, primer paso hacia la extinción de estas nefandas actividades.

* *Va a ser más productivo.* El Objetivismo le enseñará que usted es lo que usted produce, que sus valores no valen nada si no se concretizan en algo en el mundo físico, que su carrera profesional u oficio es lo más importante de su vida, que es infinitamente mejor ser un buen fontanero que trabaje bien y con alegría que ser un presidente de multinacional a quien no le guste su trabajo y el cargo le venga grande.​
*Se puede preguntar alguien: ¿Qué gano yo vendiendo Objetivismo a los foreros de Burbuja.info?:*

* La _alegría metafísica_ de compartir lo que tengo como bueno. Un _"mirad que hermoso es esto"_.

* La muy pràctica ventaja de que haya más gente más racional compartiendo planeta conmigo. _No hay conflictos entre personas racionales_.​
*ADDENDA: Galería de arte que yo personalmente considero que tiene sense of life Objetivista.*

El _sense of life_ se define como:

_A sense of life is a pre-conceptual equivalent of metaphysics, an emotional, subconsciously integrated appraisal of man and of existence. It sets the nature of a man’s emotional responses and the essence of his character._

Sense of Life &mdash; Ayn*Rand Lexicon​
Digamos que es el "fondo" preconceptual mental y emocional de lo que alguien considera que es la vida.

Así, puede haber artistas que NO son Objetivistas pero que incorporen _"sense of life"_ objetivista a sus obras.

Pego clips que -en mi opinión personal- tienen tal _sense of life_. Puedo estar equivocado. Esta selección son simplemente mis opiniones personales. Toda la "decodificación" que hago la hago gracias a haber leído este "manual de instrucciones del arte":

Manifiesto Romantico, El -Bol.-: Amazon.es: Ayn Rand: Libros​
Hasta que no leí este libro simplemente NO ENTENDÍA qué es el arte y para qué sirve, ni por qué ciertas películas me "tocaban" emocionalmente y otras no. Leer _"El Manifiesto Romántico"_ fue para mí como quitarme un velo que me impedía ver lo que ahora me es evidente. 

[YOUTUBE]rkoo4Za2Hac[/YOUTUBE]

Sólo hasta 2:40. Presentación triunfal del Hombre desafiando un "límite absoluto": La "barrera del sonido". Al final el Hombre a base de valor e inteligencia, consigue atravesar esa barrera.

En 4:25 empieza otra secuencia MA-RA-VI-LLO-SA: Chuck Yeager asiste al entierro de un colega que ha fallecido tratando de atravesar la barrera del sonido. Ve a la mujer y al hijo del fallecido. Saludo de 3 cazas en vuelo rasante sobre el entierro en el desierto.

A pesar de todo él lo va a intentar de nuevo. Yeager cabalga al desierto a contemplar al X-1 probando sus motores quemando combustible. Puede morir al día siguiente en ese aparato y lo sabe, pero aún así intentará hacer "lo imposible".

Hasta 6:25.

En mi opinión personal EL OBJETIVISMO ES ESTA SECUENCIA: El Hombre domina al caballo, domina sus emociones ante la muerte y asume riesgos calculados para atravesar _"barreras naturales infranqueables"_. Además es insuperable la belleza plástica del X-1 Naranja en medio del desierto y su piloto a caballo.

Finalmente Chuck Yeager consigue "lo imposible" y atraviesa la barrera del Sonido con el avión naranja:

[YOUTUBE]hKGYm_jW60A[/YOUTUBE]

*------------------------------------------​*
Otra maravillosa secuencia de esta película:

[YOUTUBE]6IztX-6iLXs[/YOUTUBE]

El tema musical es maravillosamente _ascendente_, acompañando la ascensión del F-104 _Starfighter_ hasta que Yeager llega a vislumbrar las estrellas por un breve instante.

Este tema ascendente siempre me recuerda a esta cita de "Atlas Shrugged" sobre el 5º Concierto de Richard Halley:

_She sat listening to the music. It was a symphony of triumph. The notes flowed up, they spoke of rising and they were the rising itself, they were the essence and the form of upward motion, they seemed to embody every human act and thought that had ascent as its motive. It was a sunburst of sound, breaking out of hiding and spreading open. It had the freedom of release and the tension of purpose. It swept space clean, and left nothing but the joy of an unobstructed effort._​
Para mí esta música es el 5º Concierto de Richard Halley.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]-KqIHtHARgY[/YOUTUBE]

Maravillosa secuencia de "El Aviador". Además en este caso el piloto es el diseñador del futurista avión. 

*------------------------------------------​*
Sky Captain, otra película en mi opinión con secuencias con maravilloso _"sense of life"_:

[YOUTUBE]6LY9jRiuZYo[/YOUTUBE]

*------------------------------------------​*
_*Dune*_. Reto a cualquiera a encontrar unos "buenos" de película más serios y más impecables que los de esta película:

[YOUTUBE]KwPTIEWTYEI[/YOUTUBE]

Para colmo el misticismo de Dune es...¡tecnológico!. El protagonista _doma_ a los gusanos de arena y construye _aparatos_ para destruir a distancia. Toda la película gira alrededor de una substancia _industrialmente necesari_a para los viajes interestelares.

*------------------------------------------​*
Anuncios, "simples" anuncios que -a mi juicio- transmiten valores de confianza, optimismo y _tecnofilia_. Ayn Rand ya dijo que ante la plaga del "Arte Moderno" el arte se había refugiado en la publicidad, el cine y las melodías populares.

[YOUTUBE]OGEFVWDifbA[/YOUTUBE]

Rover 800. 1986. El coche como obra de arte, para colmo glosado por una impecable voz _100% British_.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]1ZGwGFpjFxI[/YOUTUBE]

Están vendiendo un Talbot Horizon (disfrazado) en 1985 (facepalm)...pero...¡qué gran anuncio y qué optimismo exuda!:

_I am leaving in my new car

I am following a brand new star

That car...makes me feel the world is mine_​
Este anuncio -por su carácter _excesivo_- ha sido nominado como _"quintaesencia de los años 1980"_. 

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]CP7ijUkgc-4[/YOUTUBE]

Insuperable _Sinfonía tecnofílica_ en minuto y medio. Un desastre de coche, ¡pero qué gran anuncio!.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]IHHZDbaUYJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ídem.

[YOUTUBE]41cm7Z4pWf4[/YOUTUBE]

Ídem.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]p7jiTlv9wwI[/YOUTUBE]

Cuando era adolescente este anuncio del Ford Sierra me fascinaba, y no sabía por qué. Slogan español Objetivista 100%: 

_"Sierra, de lo que el Hombre es capaz"_.​
*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]dW62O4t3Hys[/YOUTUBE]

Multipremiado anuncio con música de jean Michael Jarre. Las personas que salen parecen sacadas de los héroes de _"La rebelión de Atlas"_.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]Ios9izFXBsk[/YOUTUBE]

Canto a la Industria Petroquímica impensable hoy en día. En 1989 el timo del "calentamiento global" aún estaba echando a andar. Aún se podían hacer anuncios así.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]gPvVUDn5VHc[/YOUTUBE]

Capitalismo para todos: Cualquiera puede hacerse Capitalista simplemente comprando acciones.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]MrDsvVKY_d4[/YOUTUBE]

_Predator_ (1987). Arnold Schwarzenegger como *Prometeo* (minuto 1:50) que se atreve a enfrentarse al _"Dios invencible"_ Predator... ¡y lo vence!.

_*Si sangra lo podemos matar*_... ¡esta es la actitud correcta ante las dificultades de la vida!. 

Compárese con la fatalista actitud del Nativo Indio (¡qué sensacional personaje!) que estoicamente anuncia (1:40) _"vamos a morir todos"_ y se _entrega_ para ser sacrificado por el _Predator_ (del cual parece tener conocimiento por _sabiduría tribal_). 

Arnold no se entrega a lo "inevitable", sino que ignora la "sabiduría tribal" de su compañero Indio y -como buen Occidental- sigue luchando hasta encontrar el punto débil del _Dios invencible_ cazador y termina venciéndolo.

Prometeo es un mito curiosamente utilizado tanto en Nueva York (Rockefeller Center) como en la felizmente extinta Unión Soviética (Chernobil).

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]nS3kCACw_t0[/YOUTUBE]

Ulises 31, una original serie infantil francesa reviviendo los mitos griegos en un entorno de viajes espaciales. 

Un hombre valeroso se atreve a _desafiar el poder de los Dioses_. ¿Hay algo más Objetivista?.

*------------------------------------------​*
_*Batman Begins*_ es tan buena película, está hecha tan en serio, se toma tan a pecho los _valores_ del personaje que terminó por irritar a los progres USA que empezaron a hablar de _"Batman Shrugged"_ (juego de palabras con _Atlas Shrugged_, asimilando a Bruce Wayne (Batman) con John Galt.

Un breve texto subrayando la lectura Objetivista de _Batman Begins_:



Spoiler



_Batman Begins (2005)

Starring: Christian Bale, Liam Neeson, Morgan Freeman, Michael Caine
Director: Christopher Nolan

Folks, you know this film has a lot going for it on a philosophical level when a leftist Boston reviewer complains that it isn't altruistic and collectivistic enough. Here's what he wrote under the review titled — believe it or not — "Batman Shrugged": 

What if Ayn Rand and Mussolini got together to write a Hollywood movie? The result would look something very like Batman Begins — the new blockbuster prequel to the Batman screen franchise... Now, admittedly, the Batman worldview — be it in comic, graphic novel, or movie form — has never been very progressive... Still this latest Batman film outing leaves much to be desired... The best hero Hollywood seems to be able to propose is a good capitalist... The very idea that crime is often largely a byproduct of economic inequity is literally mocked in the film, when the guy that kills Batman's parents is let off due to a combination of stooling on a mobster cellmate and his defense attorney bringing up his impoverished background. The idea that people organizing collectively can change much more than the crime rate of a given city, but can eliminate much poverty and suffering in entire societies (or even, gosh forbid, in the entire world) is totally absent from Batman Begins, and from the entire Batman universe... What's perhaps most disturbing is that Batman ends up in full-control of a multi-national corporation with a state-of-the-art defense division...rather than pull a Bill Gates and at least devoting lip service and some inoffensive chunk of his fortune to alleviating some poverty and helping some people with AIDS somewhere in the world -- or better yet, giving away his fortune to organizations fighting the corporate behemoth that sits astride this globe... [F]ilmmakers need to think a little more carefully at what kind of action heros [sic] they throw up as models. Because the Batman of Batman Begins is probably not the kind of hero we need in a fin-de-millinneum [sic] world...
Oh yeah?​
Folks, now you might understand exactly why I loved this film. In reply to this scum reviewer, let me say this: 

You're absolutely right about one thing, fella — this Batman is the antithesis of your entire sick, parasitical, eat-the-rich, blame-the-victim-not-the-criminal, sacrifice-the-individual-to-the-collective-gang view of human nature and society. In the form of a mythic pop hero, Batman Begins presents a heroic, self-assertive and unapologetic view of human potential, individual self-responsibility and larger-than-life entrepreneurship. Batman is a fantasy archetype of heroic American individualism. So stick it in your ear, pal.

Other reviewers have, for once, left their politics at the door of the screening room and given the film the raves it deserves. Here's what Roger Ebert says: "This is at last the Batman movie I've been waiting for...more correctly, this is the movie I did not realize I was waiting for, because I didn't realize that more emphasis on story and character and less emphasis on high-tech action was just what was needed. The movie works dramatically in addition to being an entertainment. There's something to it."

And what is that "something"? Thomas Hibbs of National Review online explains it beautifully in a review under the title, "A Liberal Mugged." Describing a world gone to corrupt hell, he writes on the transformation of rich heir Bruce Wayne into the crime-fighting icon, Batman:

The generation gap between the Wayne parents and son, Bruce, marks a transition from detached liberal philanthropy to engaged conservative crime fighting. Bruce’s generous parents live at a safe distance from the city in a protected mansion. Bruce converts to conservatism the old-fashioned way — a liberal mugged, not so much by reality, as by, well, a mugger who kills his parents. Delicate, liberal philanthropy collapses in the face of violent evil; Bruce is left with fear and nihilism, the pointlessness of his life. His response is to create a purpose for his life by exploring and striving to overcome his fears... 

That Batman-style justice is the best we can do in such a context is made clear in a terrific scene where Batman seizes and interrogates a criminal. To convince Batman that he’s telling him the truth, the criminal screams, "I swear to God." Batman gets right in his face and angrily demands, "Swear to me."​
This is pop entertainment that — for once — takes itself completely seriously. There is no cowardly, campy cynicism here, no self-mockery. Director Christopher Nolan approached this project with the innocence and seriousness of a child still enraptured by his hero, and with the guts to remain true to that vision as an adult. A terrific cast, led by the intensely earnest Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne/Batman, Michael Caine as the loyal butler Alfred, with sterling support from the likes of Liam Neeson, Morgan Freeman, Tom Wilkinson and Katie Holmes, attest to the seriousness of purpose. 

Like the great Lord of the Rings trilogy, Batman Begins manages the rare feat of being hugely entertaining as a fantasy film because of the total artistic integrity of the filmmakers: their steadfast loyalty to their source material, and their unapologetic childlike innocence in taking the whole thing seriously. In the process, they have resurrected for young people — and the young at heart — a noble and inspiring image of one of the great pop icons of American individualism._

<B>Batman Begins</b>



[YOUTUBE]gL_DDvgE0nU[/YOUTUBE]

Bruce Wayne revisita el sitio de horror de sus pesadillas infantiles y -gracias al trabajo personal que ha hecho- lo reconvierte en el centro secreto de su obra personal. A partir de 1:25 aparece una de las concretizaciones artísticas más bellas que conozco de como lo que nos da terror (los murciélagos en este caso) puede terminar siendo dominado: Bruce Wayne descubre no sólo que ya no tiene miedo a los murciélagos, sino que además estos son sus aliados.

*------------------------------------------​*
[YOUTUBE]K2AkZ3akTZ4[/YOUTUBE]

_No es lo que hay debajo, sino lo que hago lo que me define._​
Esta frase es 100% Objetivista. Si quiere saber cómo es alguien pregúntenle qué _hace_.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (5 Ene 2013)

Interesante.

Si tienes alguno que pueda encajar de fondo de pantalla, se agradece.


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (5 Ene 2013)

me gustan especialmente estas dos















y pongo otra ilustración de bryan larsen que acabo de googlear:





vaya, es de t umblr.


----------



## Wodans (5 Ene 2013)

La verdad es que siempre me da dado mala espina el objetivismo, pese a que tengo puntos en común, su trasfondo instintivamente me levanta sospechas, como si fuera un amable y simpático oficial de las SS o algo así, no sabría como describirlo exactamente. También me evoca a esta imagen:







Y es curioso porque esa una sensación similar a la que me dan algunas ideologías totalitarias como el comunismo o el nacional-socialismo, pese a que el objetivismo es contrario a eso. A Murray Rothbard, que al principio estuvo por esos círculos, acabó no haciéndole demasiada gracia, por cierto:

The Sociology of the Ayn Rand Cult by Murray N. Rothbard


----------



## Harold Alexander (5 Ene 2013)

Es decir, que tu ideal de arte bello son fotografías de un callo malayo, e ilustraciones baratas, con numerosos errores de perspectiva, cuyo edulcoramiento y convencionalismo harían sonrojar al mismo Norman Rockwell.


----------



## LovelyHater (5 Ene 2013)

En El Manantial a los personajes se les nota demasiado eso que son personajes, no se si me explico claramente seguro que no.


----------



## Bandicoot CRASH (5 Ene 2013)

Me suscribo a este hilo.

Gracias por llenar este foro una vez más de interesante y elaborado contenido.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Ene 2013)

He mirado muy poco la obra de Aynd, pero a bote pronto esto "La razón (la facultad que identifica e integra las percepciones provistas por los sentidos de los hombres) es el único medio de percepción de la realidad del hombre, su única fuente de conocimiento, su única guía para la acción, y su medio básico de supervivencia."

ha sido demostrado como falso por Godel y en realidad es bastante obvio, la razón no es el único medio de conocimiento, y además es de los más limitados, aunque depende de lo que entienda por razón, aunque si se quedó en aristóteles, igual no estaba muy al día en ese aspecto.
Veo otras cosas que no me parecen nada acertadas.

A ver si con tiempo profundizo.

El arte hiper-realista sería arte objetivista?


----------



## CampanaGAUSS (5 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _*El Manantial*_
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wjHfLTp0HxU[/YOUTUBE]



Parece el Seagram Building de Mies van der Rohe. Irónicamente un edificio para una empresa que nació del contrabando durante la Ley seca. ¿Y qué tiene ese edificio de especial?, nada, absolutamente nada, menos es más, decía Mies para poder justificar su incapacidad de dibujar a mano auténticas obras de arte como las que sí hacían algunos grandes en el modernismo o en el art deco.

De hecho la escena parece un ejercicio de cómo ocultar detrás de los nobles principios personales la incapacidad para alcanzar las destrezas artísticas que tenían los arquitectos en el pasado.

Se busca lo nuevo porque es más fácil romper con lo establecido que alcanzar una cota de maestría en un arte. Y el resultado es que tenemos pero música, peor arquitectura y peor pintura que hace 5 siglos.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (5 Ene 2013)

ummmm a mí es que la estética objetivista me recuerda mucho a Breker y los valores que lo arropan (es sólo una impresión)


----------



## Lízien (5 Ene 2013)

La estética me parece muy interesante. ¿Filosóficamente qué tal? Personalmente, sí prefiero lo escrito antes que lo visual, pero ignoro por completo la obra de Ayn Rand. Acepto cualquier sugerencia o texto para no iniciados.


----------



## Kozak (5 Ene 2013)

Realismo socialista, cambiando el comunismo por el objetivismo. Same aesthetics, different excuse.


----------



## allseeyingeye (5 Ene 2013)

Lo del *hipercubo* de Dali y el *Tesseracto*, lo has visto el otro dia en Meneame, (uno de los comments es mio) no me vengas ahora de hintelectual 


yyyy... que vamos.... que no... que yo todo esto lo veo como una via muerte del pensamiento... pero si es que ya ni los ayn randianos son ayn randianos...

¿En que ha quedado todo esto tras la disolucion del grupo original?


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Ene 2013)

Parece una charo:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2013)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Lo del *hipercubo* de Dali y el *Tesseracto*, lo has visto el otro dia en Meneame, (uno de los comments es mio) no me vengas ahora de hintelectual



Error.

Supe del Tesseract en 1982, al ver "Cosmos" emitido por TVE:

[YOUTUBE]N0WjV6MmCyM[/YOUTUBE]

Es fascinante en nuestro tiempo de Plasmas de 42" _FullHD 3D_ como un chavalín (que era lo que era entonces) puede quedarse completamente absorto viendo en una pantallita de 21" como un señor flacucho le explica por un altavoz monoaural qué es el Cosmos (y gracias a que teníamos TV en _color_ en 1982...una Philips K-20 que aún conservo. ¡Y funciona!).

También supe en "Cosmos" de la palabra "Google", que ahora significa otra cosa muy diferente a lo que significaba en 1982:

[YOUTUBE]Ym2jtvOZZrk[/YOUTUBE]

Y lo más importante que aprendí en "Cosmos":

_La única verdad sagrada es que no hay verdades sagradas._​


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> Y es curioso porque esa una sensación similar a la que me dan algunas ideologías totalitarias como el comunismo o el nacional-socialismo, pese a que el objetivismo es contrario a eso. A Murray Rothbard, que al principio estuvo por esos círculos, acabó no haciéndole demasiada gracia, por cierto:
> 
> The Sociology of the Ayn Rand Cult by Murray N. Rothbard



Fueron más que otra cosa rencillas personales. A Rand no le gustó que Rothbard se casara con una católica y prácticamente le dijo que no podía ser objetivista por eso. Rothbard, como es lógico, la mandó a tomar por culo porque era una interferencia intolerable en su vida privada.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (5 Ene 2013)

Aunque no comulgo mucho con el objetivismo, sus post son siempre muy interesantes. Tiene mis dies.


----------



## joanet_ (5 Ene 2013)

Me han gustado las de Bryan Larsen, algunas más que he encontrado de este autor


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Ene 2013)




----------



## y punto pelota (5 Ene 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> ummmm a mí es que la estética objetivista me recuerda mucho a Breker y los valores que lo arropan (es sólo una impresión)



Y al realismo socialista que ya ha mencionado Kozak.

Llegó el siglo XX, y quisimos crear un hombre nuevo.

La diferencia es que los nacionalsocialistas, fascistas, socialistas... pusieron el énfasis en el Pueblo, la Raza, la Nación, la Revolución... entes abstractos e inaprensibles, ajenos al hombre, que se volvía contingente frente a ellos.

Mientras que Rand centra su filosofía en el hombre: se podrá estar en desacuerdo con ella, pero hay que reconocer que su pensamiento es profundamente humanista. Ayn Rand vuelve a considerar al hombre como medida de todas las cosas.


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ene 2013)

no es arte, son dibujitos, cromos, ilustraciones más o menos cursis. es casi tautológico que dalí sea uno de los artistas preferidos de ayn rand si no el más.

dalí es un de chirico que hubiera confundido la escritura con la caligrafía picuda.


----------



## Harold Alexander (5 Ene 2013)

joanet_ dijo:


> Me han gustado las de Bryan Larsen, algunas más que he encontrado de este autor



Arte Objetivista: la chica tiene los pies más grandes que la cabeza.

Arte Objetivista: O la perspectiva está rematadamente mal hecha, o tenemos a una familia de gigantes, o un faro de liliputienses.


----------



## Harold Alexander (5 Ene 2013)

Al lado del tal Bryan Larsen, Norman Rockwell parece tan tenebrista como Gutiérrez Solana:


----------



## -TSG- (5 Ene 2013)

Hay alguna ilustración que está bastante bien, buscando cosas del tal Nick Gaetano he encontrado esto de Leslie Ragan:

Gallery Room 2 | Leslie Ragan and the Budd Company - Retrofair Vintage Advertising and Prints

Erratic Phenomena: Leslie Ragan's Visions of Progress

ILLUSTRATION ART: LESLIE RAGAN: CLOUDS AND STEAM

No me gusta Ayn Rand ni el objetivismo pero me parece una especie de oasis en un desierto de nihilismo, desencanto vital, pesimismo, relativismo, etc...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2013)

-TSG- dijo:


> Hay alguna ilustración que está bastante bien, buscando cosas del tal Nick Gaetano he encontrado esto de Leslie Ragan:
> 
> Gallery Room 2 | Leslie Ragan and the Budd Company - Retrofair Vintage Advertising and Prints
> 
> ...



Esto es (a mi juicio) arte Objetivista de primera categoría:







Fuerza, tensión, Eficiencia, Trenes, Rascacielos...un cuadro maravilloso...¡y es un póster comercial!.

En el "Manifiesto Romántico" Ayn Rand explica como el Arte verdadero ha sido suplantado por los pintamonas del "arte moderno" y se ha "refugiado" en campos "menores" como la ilustración publicitaria o el cine.

En estos deliciosos libros...













https://www.google.com/search?q=tas...iMZOwhAfA7oGQBQ&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=677

...hay "cuadros" comerciales absolutamente maravillosos.

En los años 1950 y 1960 fotografía en color publicitaria terminó con ese "último reducto" artístico.

Es curioso que hoy en día si quieres componer música "clásica" y que el público te oiga tienes que componer... bandas sonoras de películas (Jerry Goldsmith, Hans Zimmer, Basil Poledouris... ninguno tiene consideración de "Gran Músico").


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (5 Ene 2013)

Es curioso como el arte objetivista, cuando no es profundamente frío y deshumanizado... es cutre y carente de talento.

No digo que no sean cuadros bonitos (algunos lo son), pero carecen de inventiva, del talento que lleva a hacer algo nuevo.

Y aún mas curioso es que un ideología que tiene como uno de sus pilares fundamentales el desarrollo del ingenio, sólo cree arte copiado y copiado, refritos de algo ya existente.


----------



## Kozak (5 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto es (a mi juicio) arte Objetivista de primera categoría:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Durante la parte central del siglo XX la ilustración publicitaria alcanzó cotas de excelencia impresionantes. No hay más que recordar iconos como el toro de Osborne, los anuncios de Coca-Cola o los de tabaco.


----------



## Nimrod (5 Ene 2013)

Me parecen cursis.


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Durante la parte central del siglo XX la ilustración publicitaria alcanzó cotas de excelencia impresionantes. No hay más que recordar iconos como el toro de Osborne, los anuncios de Coca-Cola o los de tabaco.



art decó -_japonizado_ a tope- , bauhaus y futurismo et voilà:













en los 50-60 se consuma y agota lo que empezó en los 20-30.

Flickr:cartelería publicitaria clásica


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2013)

amarillo.slim dijo:


> me gustan especialmente estas dos



Fíjate en los detalles "raros" que te hacen ver que esta escena _aparentemente_ costumbrista no es tal: Hay rascacielos al fondo y la chica lleva unos extraños pantalones, sugiriendo pertenencia a un cuerpo indetermindado y no convencionalmente "femenino".

El cuadro a mí me sugiere una sociedad muy avanzada donde los roles normales ya no se aplican.



amarillo.slim dijo:


>



Es muy interesante que en las obras del puente NO HAY CURRELAS visibles, subrayando que los _autores_ del puente son los técnicos que lo han diseñado, técnicos que además no dudan en ir a pie de obra y -limpia y eficientemente- construir el puente..

En el arte soviético este tipo de cuadros se hacía de la forma exactamente opuesta: Un _Colectivo_ creando algo.

http://zolotoivek.tumblr.com/image/25400682069

Cuadro soviético de 1933.







Ídem 1945.​


Harold Alexander dijo:


> Es decir, que tu ideal de arte bello son fotografías de un callo malayo...



Si no sabe usted ver el _alma_ de alguien en una fotografía no es culpa mía.

Hay fotos _bellas_ de gente _fea_:

























Una persona _fea_ puede tener un _bello_ retrato fotográfico si su alma es bella y el fotógrafo bueno.

Si quiere usted simplemente ver _chicas guapas_ le sugiero que se compre el Playboy y desconecte su cerebro. Este hilo va de otra cosa. No es un concurso de belleza.



LovelyHater dijo:


> En El Manantial a los personajes se les nota demasiado eso que son personajes, no se si me explico claramente seguro que no.



Se le entiende a usted perfectamente.

Es una _novela_. No está habitada por _personas_, sino por _personajes_.

Cuánto daño ha hecho el Naturalismo y las "novelas" que te explican con pelos y señales hasta cómo el protagonista bosteza, se rasca la nariz o va a hacer sus necesidades.


----------



## Kozak (6 Ene 2013)

¡Cuidado! Ambos cuadros soviéticos que Vd. ha puesto pecan de "formalismo" al representar formas estilizadas (las caras no tienen rasgos visibles y los cuerpos son muy esquemáticos) y no son buenos ejemplos de realismo socialista. Un mejor ejemplo del mismo sería esto:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¡Cuidado! Ambos cuadros soviéticos que Vd. ha puesto pecan de "formalismo" al representar formas estilizadas (las caras no tienen rasgos visibles y los cuerpos son muy esquemáticos) y no son buenos ejemplos de realismo socialista



La verdad es que a mí me gusta más el arte soviético un tanto estilizado:

























Por cierto, *¿sabe usted en qué página hay información sobre este arte "utilitario" de los desfiles de la plaza roja?*. Me interesa. Como lamentablemente no sé ruso estoy limitado a búsquedas en inglés.

De niño me vi expuesto a este arte "utilitario" vía telediario y vía un libro americano sobre la Guerra Fría que me regaló mi padre (previa petición mía), este libro...







...que pedí que se me comprase bajo pretexto de "aprender inglés" (tardé 15 años más en aprenderlo, _entonces_ pude leer el libro de marras) y por mi interés ochentero en la Guerra Fría.

Es tan eficaz ese arte soviético "utilitario" como propaganda que creo que mis 10 años como filocomunista fueron causados por la seducción infantil que me supuso contemplar este arte, amén de las proclamas soviéticas de ser un sistema _científico_. 

Es todo mentira, ahora lo sé... pero una mentira bellamente contada a un niño que no sabe la verdad tiene un enorme poder de seducción. Digamos que pasé sin solución de continuidad de creer en los reyes Magos a creer en el carácter _científico_ y _liberador_ de la Unión Soviética.

Para colmo mi padre coleccionaba en vinilo las sinfonías de Shostakovich (aún las tiene) y compraba en la Librería Rubiños todos los MARAVILLOSOS libros de *Yakov Perelman* en existencias:







Yakov Perelman es un héroe de mi niñez. Algo muy íntimo y personal. Cuando descubrí que murió en el asedio de Leningrado empecé a tener un vínculo sentimental con la URSS (fondo musical: "Sinfonía Leningrado"). 

Qué ironía que el muy anticomunista libro USA de John Bradley me hizo simpatizar con el Comunismo por el arte soviético que inevitablemente incluyen las fotos de los desfiles de la plaza roja. ¡¡¡Este es el poder del Arte!!!.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> Cuánto daño ha hecho el Naturalismo y las "novelas" que te explican con pelos y señales hasta cómo el protagonista bosteza, se rasca la nariz o va a hacer sus necesidades.



Pero que no estén tan estereotipados, por favor, los personajes de Rand son algo así:












Se agradecería un poco más de profundidad y de sutileza. Para pintar ricos gordos con frac ya tenemos a los progres.


----------



## Panzerfaust (6 Ene 2013)

Harold Alexander dijo:


> Arte Objetivista: la chica tiene los pies más grandes que la cabeza.
> 
> Arte Objetivista: O la perspectiva está rematadamente mal hecha, o tenemos a una familia de gigantes, o un faro de liliputienses.




Sinceramente no entiendo porqué alguien entra a intoxicar un hilo que se titula 
Arte Objetivista para hacer semejantes comentarios, están fuera de lugar, es como entrar al hilo de los corredores a decir que "qué puta mierda es correr" o al de las bicicletas para decir que prefieres ir en moto. ¿Que no te gusta? MUY RESPETABLE, pero no empozoñes el hilo y menos con comentarios tan burdos como lo de las perspectivas, las estrellas del cuadro de Van Gogh ¿ qué parecen entonces? ¿huevos fritos gigantes?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> Sinceramente no entiendo porqué alguien entra a intoxicar un hilo que se titula
> Arte Objetivista para hacer semejantes comentarios, están fuera de lugar, es como entrar al hilo de los corredores a decir que "qué puta mierda es correr" o al de las bicicletas para decir que prefieres ir en moto. ¿Que no te gusta? MUY RESPETABLE, pero no empozoñes el hilo y menos con comentarios tan burdos como lo de las perspectivas, las estrellas del cuadro de Van Gogh ¿ qué parecen entonces? ¿huevos fritos gigantes?



Señalar que existen enormes deficiencias técnicas en unos cuadros que pretenden mostrar la realidad fielmente no creo que tenga nada de malo.

Las cosas como son: si uno pretende ser "realista", se le va a criticar, y muy duramente, cuando cometa errores de bulto como esos.


----------



## Kozak (6 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Señalar que existen enormes deficiencias técnicas en unos cuadros que pretenden mostrar la realidad fielmente no creo que tenga nada de malo.
> 
> Las cosas como son: si uno pretende ser "realista", se le va a criticar, y muy duramente, cuando cometa errores de bulto como esos.



Es que no pretende retratar la realidad, sino el deseo de lo que quieren que sea real. Es arte formalmente realista pero ideológicamente idealista. Lo contrario que el manchalienzos de Pollock.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> Es que no pretende retratar la realidad, sino el deseo de lo que quieren que sea real. Es arte formalmente realista pero ideológicamente idealista. Lo contrario que el manchalienzos de Pollock.



¿Ese deseo incluye mujeres con un 59 de pie o faros escala 1/6?

Porque luego tendrán los huevos de criticar el impresionismo, cuando lo que ellos hacen es algo parecido.


----------



## quimicoloco (6 Ene 2013)

*AYN RANDiano2*
Puede que ya la conozcas, pero en esta web están los libros de Perelman (y más).
Están en pdf, pero si no hay manera de encontrarlos en papel, algo es algo.
Libros Maravillosos - Patricio Barros y Antonio Bravo


----------



## Kozak (6 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ¿Ese deseo incluye mujeres con un 59 de pie o faros escala 1/6?
> 
> Porque luego tendrán los huevos de criticar el impresionismo, cuando lo que ellos hacen es algo parecido.



No, todavía el impresionismo les mola, pero ya el fauvismo y el cubismo son la Estirpe de Satán.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> No, todavía el impresionismo les mola, pero ya el fauvismo y el cubismo son la Estirpe de Satán.



Y, ya que estamos con esto, me gustaría saber de donde viene esa obsesión malsana con los rascacielos. Porque, aparte de un claro síntoma de deseos sexuales extraños de la escritora, el arquitecto.... no es para tanto.

Quien de verdad transforma el mundo es el físico, o al matemático, o el químico, el arquitecto no hace más que jugar con el trabajo de otros que se encargan de lo verdaderamente importante.


----------



## Kozak (6 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y, ya que estamos con esto, me gustaría saber de donde viene esa obsesión malsana con los rascacielos. Porque, aparte de un claro síntoma de deseos sexuales extraños de la escritora, el arquitecto.... no es para tanto.
> 
> Quien de verdad transforma el mundo es el físico, o al matemático, o el químico, el arquitecto no hace más que jugar con el trabajo de otros que se encargan de lo verdaderamente importante.



El arquitecto da sentido al "himbersóh", al politicastro recalificador, al pepito, al pasapisero y al apilatochos. Es la clave de bóveda de la burbuja.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> El arquitecto da sentido al "himbersóh", al politicastro recalificador, al pepito, al pasapisero y al apilatochos. Es la clave de bóveda de la burbuja.



Ya, pero los objetivistas no parecen estar muy de acuerdo con esas cosas. Aunque, quien sabe cuales son sus verdaderas intenciones.


----------



## y punto pelota (6 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto es (a mi juicio) arte Objetivista de primera categoría:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente también te encanten los carteles cinematográficos clásicos.




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es una _novela_. No está habitada por _personas_, sino por _personajes_.
> 
> Cuánto daño ha hecho el naturalismo y las "novelas" que te explican con pelos y señales hasta cómo el protagonista bosteza, se rasca la nariz o va a hacer sus necesidades.



Cuidado con juzgar así el naturalismo, porque todo ese realismo formal puede esconder auténtico surrealismo en el fondo de la obra.
El realsimo mágico no inventó nada nuevo.

Un Galdós puede explicarnos, con pelos y señales, la sorpresa y el acojone de un señor que un día se despierta sin tener cabeza (en sentido literal):



> _Imposible exponer mi angustia cuando pasé la mano sin tropezar con nada... El espanto me impedía tocar la parte, no diré dolorida, pues no sentía dolor alguno..., la parte que aquella increíble mutilación dejaba al descubierto... Por fin, apliqué mis dedos a la vértebra cortada como un troncho de col; palpé los músculos, los tendones, los coágulos de sangre, todo seco, insensible, tendiendo a endurecerse ya, como espesa papilla que al contacto del aire se acartona... Metí el dedo en la tráquea, tosí... no tenía cabeza._




Y algunos de los personajes novelescos mejor construidos salen de las páginas de Galdós o Clarín. En _La desheredada_ o _Marianela_, tenemos personajes, y además muy estereotipados para reflejar las inquietudes ideológicas del autor; aunque su descripción sea realista, muestran sólo la cara que el novelista quiere que muestren en la obra (no como si fueran personas completas): el joven nihilista, el pequeño empresario de ideas radicales, la joven que vive en la miseria...

El naturalismo no ha hecho ningún daño: el daño lo han hecho los malos novelistas. :no:




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y, ya que estamos con esto, me gustaría saber de donde viene esa obsesión malsana con los rascacielos. Porque, aparte de un claro síntoma de deseos sexuales extraños de la escritora, el arquitecto.... no es para tanto.



Cualquier etapa de la Historia humana se define ante todo por los monumentos que se construyeron en ella. Son las pirámides, la Acrópolis, el Coliseo, las catedrales... y en el siglo XX fueron los rascacielos. Algunos los consideran templos modernos, y no es para menos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> Cualquier etapa de la Historia humana se define ante todo por los monumentos que se construyeron en ella. Son las pirámides, la Acrópolis, el Coliseo, las catedrales... y en el siglo XX fueron los rascacielos. Algunos los consideran templos modernos, y no es para menos.



Y, curiosamente, son los únicos monumentos que no estarán aquí dentro de cuatro generaciones.

La Basílica e San Pedro estará ahí cuando la torre Chrysler no sea más que polvo.


----------



## robergarc (6 Ene 2013)

Discúlpenme la fácil chanza, pero si esto trata de objetivismo, esas cosas son objetivamente una porquería. 

Elijamos la escuela liberal que más nos guste: objetivamente horrendas o subjetivamente espantosas.


----------



## y punto pelota (6 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y, curiosamente, son los únicos monumentos que no estarán aquí dentro de cuatro generaciones.
> 
> La Basílica e San Pedro estará ahí cuando la torre Chrysler no sea más que polvo.



No tiene nada de curioso, si pensamos en qué inspiró a construir las catedrales, y qué inspiró a levantar el Empire State Building...


----------



## robergarc (6 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fíjate en los detalles "raros" que te hacen ver que esta escena _aparentemente_ costumbrista no es tal: Hay rascacielos al fondo y la chica lleva unos extraños pantalones, sugiriendo pertenencia a un cuerpo indetermindado y no convencionalmente "femenino".
> 
> El cuadro a mí me sugiere una sociedad muy avanzada donde los roles normales ya no se aplican.



Donde usted ve eso yo intuyo una ingeniería social de la peor especie.



> Es muy interesante que en las obras del puente NO HAY CURRELAS visibles, subrayando que los _autores_ del puente son los técnicos que lo han diseñado, técnicos que además no dudan en ir a pie de obra y -limpia y eficientemente- construir el puente.



Ya. Es decir, según _ese_ objetivismo -sesgado y delirante, entiendo- de quien ha pintado el cuadro, el puente se hace solo. Basta con que el arquitecto de camisa blanca lo ponga en el plano para que se construya solo. Saben ustedes de mis nulas simpatías hacia la causa proletaria, pero los puentes no se hacen sólo con la mente del idealista y bizarro diseñador. En fin, que se me escapa el simbolismo del cuadro en cuestión.

Serán cosas habituales, supongo, en esa sociedad futura de las chicas con pantalones raros de la primera ilustración.



> Si no sabe usted ver el _alma_ de alguien en una fotografía no es culpa mía.
> 
> Hay fotos _bellas_ de gente _fea_:



No sé tanto de Ayn Rand como para que mi juicio esté sustancialmente fundado, pero algo hay en ella, en su vida y en su obra, en su discurso, en su forma de hablar y escribir, en su biografía y en sus escritos; algo hay en toda o en una parte de ella, digo, que me hace desconfiar y me desagrada. Y ese algo, paradójicamente, me impide conocer más de ella y de su obra, porque a la vez me hace intuir que mi decepción y desagrado serían, en tal caso, totales y absolutos. De algún modo, esa mala impresión primigenia traviste de cautela lo que podría ser oposición.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Ene 2013)

> No tiene nada de curioso, si pensamos en qué inspiró a construir las catedrales, y qué inspiró a levantar el Empire State Building...



Eso sólo deja en peor lugar al segundo. Aunque también es cierto que, en esos ideales, no hay nada mas: no hay nada intemporal, nada trascendente, y por ello desaparecerá sin dejar rastro.


----------



## Wodans (6 Ene 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Donde usted ve eso *yo intuyo una ingeniería social de la peor especie.*






robergarc dijo:


> No sé tanto de Ayn Rand como para que mi juicio esté sustancialmente fundado, *pero algo hay en ella, en su vida y en su obra, en su discurso, en su forma de hablar y escribir, en su biografía y en sus escritos; algo hay en toda o en una parte de ella, digo, que me hace desconfiar y me desagrada.* Y ese algo, paradójicamente, me impide conocer más de ella y de su obra, porque a la vez me hace intuir que mi decepción y desagrado serían, en tal caso, totales y absolutos. De algún modo, esa mala impresión primigenia traviste de cautela lo que podría ser oposición.



Vaya, veo que no soy el único que nota eso.


----------



## robergarc (6 Ene 2013)

A colación de un mensaje de Wodans unas páginas atrás en el que refería la polémica de Rand con Rothbard, me gustaría preguntarle a AynRandiano2 qué opina de tal controversia.

Aporto de nuevo el link al artículo de Rothbard.

The Sociology of the Ayn Rand Cult by Murray N. Rothbard


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2013)

Mejorados y ampliados los 4 primeros posts del hilo.



robergarc dijo:


> A colación de un mensaje de Wodans unas páginas atrás en el que refería la polémica de Rand con Rothbard, me gustaría preguntarle a AynRandiano2 qué opina de tal controversia.
> 
> Aporto de nuevo el link al artículo de Rothbard.
> 
> The Sociology of the Ayn Rand Cult by Murray N. Rothbard



Buena pregunta.

Opino que (perogrullada 1) Ayn Rand era humana, y como tal (perogrullada 2) era imperfecta.

Por lo que he leído del split Branden-Rand la señora Rand era un tanto _difícil_ en algunos aspectos.

Yo me quedo con el resumen de Nathaniel Branden, que sabe de qué habla pues es quien recibió un famosísimo y fortísimo bofetón en la cara propinado por la señora Rand :ouch: en 1968 (probablemente la única agresión física iniciada :ouch: por la señora Rand en toda su vida).

El resumen de Nathaniel Branden:

The Benefits and Hazards of the Philosophy of Ayn Rand

Resumiendo el resumen:

_ Growing up means being able to see our parents realistically. Growing up relative to Ayn Rand means being able to see her realistically -- to see the greatness and to see the shortcomings. If we see only the greatness and deny the shortcomings or if we see only the shortcomings and deny the greatness, we remain blind.

She has so much that is truly marvelous to offer us. So much wisdom, insight, and inspiration. So much clarification. Let us say "thank you" for that, acknowledge the errors and mistakes when we see them, and proceed on our own path -- realizing that, ultimately, each of us has to make the journey alone, anyway._​
*Descartar la Filosofía de la señora Rand porque* censurase a Rothbard que se hubiese casado con una católica o porque pasó lo que pasó con Nathaniel Branden ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch es como *descartar la Física de Newton porque* Newton trataba muy mal al servicio o en su tiempo libro se dedicaba a estudios esotéricos sobre el Templo de Jerusalén.

Ningún ser humano es perfecto, ergo Ayn Rand no era perfecta e Isaac Newton no era perfecto. Ambos crearon una obra digna de estudio. Este hilo es una invitación a estudiar la obra de Ayn Rand.


----------



## CrisalidaVerde (6 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En mi opinión personal el Super Héroe Objetivista por antonomasia es _*Batman*_



Te recomiendo este comic






Dentro de los comic de Batman muy probablemente sea el mas "objetivista" y a la vez el que mas influencia a tenido en otros guionistas que posteriormente han escrito otras comics de Batman.

Un resumen del argumento


Spoiler



Un Batman ya viejo (unos cincuenta y tantos) vuelve otra vez a la actividad, porque es lo que el piensa que es lo correcto, a pesar de tener todo en contra y mucho sacrifico personal



Pero en mi opinion en superheroe mas "objetivista" aunque no en un sentido positivo seria Ozymandias del comic Watchmen.






Tambien te recomiendo ese comic, si decides leerlo NO abras el resumen que escribo en el spoiler, le quitarias toda la intriga a la historia


Spoiler



El hombre mas inteligente y adinerado del mundo tiene un plan para salvar a la humanidad, aunque sin que esa humanidad haya pedido ser salvada


----------



## Zhukov (6 Ene 2013)

Antes de la internet no tenía NPI de quién era Ayn Rand.

Ahora, lo poco que he leído como ella, pues me parece el típico rollo de gurú vendehumos, una filosofía materialista y apología del egoísmo para gente que no quiere pagar impuestos. Eso de que los ricos son ricos porque merecen serlo y a los pobres que les den ya lo inventó un tipo llamado Calvino hace unos siglos.

Pero para ese viaje no hacían falta alforjas, 
¿soy el único que se da cuenta del hecho de que nada bueno puede salir de una ideología creada por *una mujer*?? :abajo:

No es una burla machista, si no la constatación de un hecho evidente. Los grandes pensadores y filósofos de la historia de la Humanidad han sido hombres, y no hay visos de que eso vaya a cambiar.

Eso de la filosofía objetivista, sea lo que sea eso, no es más que otra patraña como la cienciología.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Ene 2013)

Cisnes negros, Zhukov, cisnes negros.


----------



## y punto pelota (6 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Eso sólo deja en peor lugar al segundo. Aunque también es cierto que, en esos ideales, no hay nada mas: no hay nada intemporal, nada trascendente, y por ello desaparecerá sin dejar rastro.



Exactamente a eso me refería.




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por lo que he leído del split Branden-Rand la señora Rand era un tanto _difícil_ en algunos aspectos.



Fumadora empedernida, he leído que tomaba anfetaminas, carácter fuerte, locus de control interno muy acusado... Creo que era algo más que _difícil_. :rolleye:

Todo lo cual, en efecto, no invalida su obra. Ni siquiera es incongruente.


----------



## dragon33 (7 Ene 2013)

El arte de la exaltación del egoismo. No me gusta Paco Martinez Soria en femenino.


----------



## Wodans (7 Ene 2013)

Me sorprendieron de Ayn Rand estas opiniones sobre los libertarios (anarcocapitalistas y similares) ::



> AR: *All kinds of people today call themselves “libertarians,” especially something calling itself the New Right, which consists of hippies who are anarchists instead of leftist collectivists*; but anarchists are collectivists. Capitalism is the one system that requires absolute objective law, yet libertarians combine capitalism and anarchism. *That’s worse than anything the New Left has proposed. It’s a mockery of philosophy and ideology.* They sling slogans and try to ride on two bandwagons. They want to be hippies, but don’t want to preach collectivism because those jobs are already taken. But anarchism is a logical outgrowth of the anti-intellectual side of collectivism. *I could deal with a Marxist with a greater chance of reaching some kind of understanding, and with much greater respect. Anarchists are the scum of the intellectual world of the Left, which has given them up.* So the Right picks up another leftist discard. That’s the libertarian movement.



Pero aún más que les llamara plagiadores :: cuando los principios de su ideología (libertad individual, individualismo, libre mercado, egoísmo, ley natural, propiedad privada...) son algo que NI DE FLAY inventó ella y que ya era expuesto en el XIX por autores anarquistas como Tucker, Spooner, Warren, Stirner, Thoureau y un montón más, o incluso si me apuras, de la Escuela de Salamanca en pleno siglo XVI!!!... resulta que las bases del objetivismo ya la había leído a través de ellos antes de que siquiera supiese de su existencia ::




> Why don’t you approve of libertarians, thousands of whom are loyal readers of your works?
> 
> AR: *Because libertarians are a monstrous, disgusting bunch of people: they plagiarize my ideas* when that fits their purpose, and denounce me in a more vicious manner than any communist publication when that fits their purpose. They’re lower than any pragmatists, and what they hold against Objectivism is morality. They want an amoral political program. [FHF 81]



Ayn Rand's Q & A on Libertarianism - The Ayn Rand Institute


----------



## Kozak (7 Ene 2013)

y punto pelota dijo:


> Exactamente a eso me refería.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vivía en un país desarrollado entre 1930 y 1960, tomaba anfetaminas. Sin "creo que", "hay indicios" o "es posible". Las tomaba.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Ene 2013)

- Ayn Rand merece la lectura de algunas obras y visionado de entrevistas una y otra vez. Como cualquier otro pensador, hay bazofia y maravilla. Bueno, los hay que solamente tienen bazofia y aún te dirán que te entra en la selectividad y todo.

- En sus obras y pensamiento hay mucho resentimiento. También la sublimación de capacidades que ella personalmente no tenía (como lo relacionado con la Ciencia y la Ingeniería) y mucho rollo de resistencia...puro individualismo exacerbado en plena época de totalitarismos de diversa factura. Igualmente se veía a sí misma como perfecta; mal rollo, rollo secta.


Igualmente decir que no me gustan las pajas mentales, el puro ideal de los ratones de biblioteca que ven el mundo sin vivirlo...el peor ejemplo, ese Marx redentor de los obreros que no dio palo al agua en su vida.


Gracias por el hilo, hay cosas muy lindas...y funcionarios haciendo el tonto (por algo será)


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Ene 2013)

> Exactamente a eso me refería.



En ese caso, habría que preguntarse: ¿cuál es el valor real de esa ideología? Porque lo cierto es que de los commies algo quedará en el futuro, de los liberales, también, pero de los objetivistas... ¿sobrevivirán al inexorable (pero justo) paso del tiempo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ene 2013)

Añadida _sales pitch_ Objetivista amén de otras innumerables mejoras a los 4 primeros posts:

* *Va a ser más feliz*, ya que va a saber que la felicidad es la realización de los valores racionales de una persona racional. La felicidad NO es algo que uno tenga por azar. La INfelicidad para un Objetivista es una llamada a la acción, no una desgracia que haya caído sobre uno.

* *Va a poner orden en su vida amorosa.* El Objetivismo le va a enseñar que el amar y el ser amado ha de tener causas objetivas y racionales. Si usted se enamora de una mujer (o un hombre) ha de ser por los valores personales de esa mujer, por el placer y la admiración que estos producen en usted. Inversamente, usted no ha de esperar que una mujer (o un hombre) con valores se enamore de usted si usted no ha creado en su vida esos valores. 

¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de _"el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional"_. 

Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted. 

* *Va a disfrutar de cosas de la vida que hasta ahora le parecían sin valor*. A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand produce alegría cosas "intrascendentes" como un supermercado lleno de mercancías o (sí, va en serio) una chimenea humeante. A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand un billete de 5€ es un recordatorio de que hay personas en este planeta dispuestas a _comerciar_, lo cual nos debe llenar de alivio y alegría. Un rascacielos en el horizonte le hará _sonreír_ si ha leído usted a Ayn Rand.

* *Va a resistir mejor los golpes de la vida*. Va a tener usted mayor resiliencia psicológica, ya que va a tener muy interiorizado que aceptar la vida como es (_A es A_) es el primer requisito de una vida racional, y que en lo _esencial_ su vida depende de usted, de lo que usted haga o deje de hacer.

* *Va a ser más independiente intelectualmente.* Al tener clara en la cabeza una sólida Filosofía va a ver claramente que el "pensamiento grupal" (si todo el mundo lo dice será cierto) es NO-Pensamiento. Va aser capaz usted de ser asertivo intelectualmente y -llegado el caso- de ir contracorriente con plena convicción y seguridad.

* *Va a invertir con mayor prudencia su dinero.* Por el punto superior (no a comprar preferentes de Bankia _"porque me lo aconsejó el experto"_). Además inevitablemente un Objetivista va empapándose de qué es realmente el Capitalismo, con lo que usted aprenderá a distinguir en nuestra economía semi-libre qué son inversiones productivas (_value investing_) y qué es Pseudo-Economía-Casino puramente especulativa y/o dependiente de favores gubernamentales.

* *Va a tener usted menos vicios.* Las _autoindulgencias_ están aceptadas en nuestra corrupta "forma de vivir". El Objetivismo las condena durísimamente. Va a ser usted menos _autoindulgente_ si se empapa de Objetivismo. Borracheras, drogas, prostitución, juego, sexo sin sentido, perder el tiempo... quien siga con estos vicios después de leer a Ayn Rand al menos lo hará con sentimiento de _culpa_, primer paso hacia la extinción de estas nefandas actividades.

* *Va a ser más productivo.* El Objetivismo le enseñará que usted es lo que usted produce, que sus valores no valen nada si no se concretizan en algo en el mundo físico, que su carrera profesional u oficio es lo más importante de su vida, que es infinitamente mejor ser un buen fontanero que trabaje bien y con alegría que ser un presidente de multinacional a quien no le guste su trabajo y el cargo le venga grande.​
¡¡¡Qué contento estoy creando este hilo!!!: 

_Quien lucha por el futuro ya lo vive en el presente_

Ayn Rand.​


----------



## y punto pelota (7 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * *Va a poner orden en su vida amorosa.* El Objetivismo le va a enseñar que el amar y el ser amado ha de tener causas objetivas y racionales. Si usted se enamora de una mujer (o un hombre) ha de ser por los valores personales de esa mujer, por el placer y la admiración que estos producen en usted. Inversamente, usted no ha de esperar que una mujer (o un hombre) con valores se enamore de usted si usted no ha creado en su vida esos valores.
> 
> ¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de _"el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional"_.
> 
> Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted.



¿Podrías explicar mejor esto?


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (7 Ene 2013)




----------



## DoctorGonzo (7 Ene 2013)

11. Nosotros cantaremos a las grandes muchedumbres agitadas por el trabajo, por el placer o la revuelta; cantaremos las marchas multicolores y polifónicas de las revoluciones en las capitales modernas; cantaremos el vibrante fervor nocturno de los arsenales y de los astilleros incendiados por violentas lunas eléctricas; las estaciones glotonas, devoradoras de serpientes humeantes; las fábricas colgadas de las nubes por los retorcidos hilos de sus humos; los puentes semejantes a gimnastas gigantes que saltan los ríos, relampagueantes al sol ton un brillo de cuchillos; los vapores aventureros que olfatean el horizonte, las locomotoras de ancho pecho que piafan en los raíles como enormes caballos de acero embridados con tubos, y el vuelo deslizante del aeroplanos, cuya hélice ondea al viento corno una bandera y parece aplaudir como una muchedumbre entusiasta.


----------



## Lízien (7 Ene 2013)

y punto pelota dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar mejor esto?



A mí también me ha llamado la atención, aunque no sé si estaremos pensando en lo mismo.

A comienzos de este hilo ya pregunté si había algún libro específico por el que iniciarse en su lectura, puesto que cada vez me va pareciendo más interesante y ya he agotado el buceo wikipediano. A ver si ahora tengo más suerte, si no, el clásico método de lectura cronológica y a ver con qué me encuentro.

Por otro lado, yo sí veo cierta incongruencia entre que fuera fumadora empedernida y que uno de los «mandamientos» que ha puesto AynRANDiano sea precisamente que no habrá autoindulgencia ni vicios. Espero que no se trate de otro «haz lo que yo diga, pero no lo que yo haga», que de esos ya tenemos bastantes. Y también espero no encontrarme con libros de autoayuda, que me ha llamado la atención pensar que su pensamiento tiene un carácter holístico.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> A mí también me ha llamado la atención, aunque no sé si estaremos pensando en lo mismo.
> 
> A comienzos de este hilo ya pregunté si había algún libro específico por el que iniciarse en su lectura, puesto que cada vez me va pareciendo más interesante y ya he agotado el buceo wikipediano. A ver si ahora tengo más suerte, si no, el clásico método de lectura cronológica y a ver con qué me encuentro.
> 
> Por otro lado, yo sí veo cierta incongruencia entre que fuera fumadora empedernida y que uno de los «mandamientos» que ha puesto AynRANDiano sea precisamente que no habrá autoindulgencia ni vicios. Espero que no se trate de otro «haz lo que yo diga, pero no lo que yo haga», que de esos ya tenemos bastantes. Y también espero no encontrarme con libros de autoayuda, que me ha llamado la atención pensar que su pensamiento tiene un carácter holístico.



Ayn Rand Que es el capitalismo pdf free ebook download from www.elortiba.org

Acervo para Descargar


----------



## Kozak (7 Ene 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> 11. Nosotros cantaremos a las grandes muchedumbres agitadas por el trabajo, por el placer o la revuelta; cantaremos las marchas multicolores y polifónicas de las revoluciones en las capitales modernas; cantaremos el vibrante fervor nocturno de los arsenales y de los astilleros incendiados por violentas lunas eléctricas; las estaciones glotonas, devoradoras de serpientes humeantes; las fábricas colgadas de las nubes por los retorcidos hilos de sus humos; los puentes semejantes a gimnastas gigantes que saltan los ríos, relampagueantes al sol ton un brillo de cuchillos; los vapores aventureros que olfatean el horizonte, las locomotoras de ancho pecho que piafan en los raíles como enormes caballos de acero embridados con tubos, y el vuelo deslizante del aeroplanos, cuya hélice ondea al viento corno una bandera y parece aplaudir como una muchedumbre entusiasta.



"Un coche de carreras, veloz sobre una estela de metralla, es más hermoso que la Victoria de Samotracia".


----------



## Wodans (7 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> "Un coche de carreras, veloz sobre una estela de metralla, es más hermoso que la Victoria de Samotracia".



¿Futurismo?


----------



## Harald (7 Ene 2013)

Deberían obligarlo en el colegio los libros de esta señora.

Jrande Ayn Rand


----------



## Kozak (7 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> ¿Futurismo?



Of course.


----------



## Lízien (7 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> ¿Futurismo?



Sí, creo que la frase es del _Manifiesto futurista_ de Marinetti, ¿no? No estoy de acuerdo con ella, pero tiene algo de genialidad que la convierte en (como al resto del futurismo, en general) algo muy atrayente.

*Igualdad 7-2521*, gracias por los enlaces. Voy a perder los ojos leyendo en la pantalla, pero me hacía mucha falta. Aunque igual termino imprimiéndomelos.


----------



## dragon33 (7 Ene 2013)

Esa señora estaba encantada de conocerse a si misma, egocéntrica, narcisista y envidiosa de las facultades que ella misma no podría desarrollar, por eso las atacaba, una pirada ilustrada con ínfulas de DIVA.


----------



## The ignorant (7 Ene 2013)

A mí los cuadros me han recordado al arte soviético...


----------



## Lízien (7 Ene 2013)

dragon33 dijo:


> Esa señora estaba encantada de conocerse a si misma, egocéntrica, narcisista y envidiosa de las facultades que ella misma no podría desarrollar, por eso las atacaba, una pirada ilustrada con ínfulas de DIVA.



Me voy a llevar una decepción descomunal. Cuantas más falacias _ad hominen_ leo (y no son pocas), más interés me suscita esta mujer.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Ene 2013)

> Me voy a llevar una decepción descomunal. Cuantas más falacias ad hominen leo (y no son pocas), más interés me suscita esta mujer.



Que la rusa esta hacía apología de unas habilidades que ella misma era incapaz de desarrollar es algo innegable: poco (o nada) dotada para la ciencia y tan ciega por el odio que era incapaz de ver alguna imperfección en sus ideas.

Y la gente que se tiene por perfecta o peor, que tiene a sus ideas como perfectas, es, además de estúpida, peligrosa en extremo.


----------



## y punto pelota (7 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y la gente que se tiene por perfecta o peor, que tiene a sus ideas como perfectas, es, además de estúpida, peligrosa en extremo.



Recuerdo el día que dijiste que no soportabas la chulería... :rolleye:


----------



## kandutery (7 Ene 2013)

el objetivismo es un sofisma. De verdad que no entiendo como se puede defender algo tan absurdo bajo planteamientos del calibre de: " en el mundo ideal..."


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Ene 2013)

> Recuerdo el día que dijiste que no soportabas la chulería...



Al menos no tengo mis opiniones como _ex cathedra_, la señora Rand y sus seguidores me recuerdan a este:


----------



## Kozak (7 Ene 2013)

karamazov dijo:


> Supongo que la vision del mundo de Ayn Rand, esta en ese punto donde convergen el capitalismo monopolista y el comunismo.



Recuerde que Ayn Rand, ante que otra cosa, era una judía de cultura rusa y formación soviética. Sus referentes pictóricos eran los mismos que los de los líderes bolcheviques: Kuíndzhi, Vereshchaguin, Nesterov y sobre todo Repin. Y hasta el final de su vida, escribía en inglés pero pensaba en ruso. Esos largos monólogos en los que los personajes explican sus motivaciones, esa preocupación por una filosofía idealista y la ética del sacrificio (no por una causa sino por uno mismo, pero sacrificio al fin y al cabo)... no son en absoluto anglosajones. Son absolutamente ajenos a la tradición anglosajona, más bien práctica e inclinada a la descripción de paisajes y escenas que a hablar de los sentimientos y motivaciones personales.


----------



## Lízien (7 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Que la rusa esta hacía apología de unas habilidades que ella misma era incapaz de desarrollar es algo innegable: poco (o nada) dotada para la ciencia y tan ciega por el odio que era incapaz de ver alguna imperfección en sus ideas.
> 
> Y la gente que se tiene por perfecta o peor, que tiene a sus ideas como perfectas, es, además de estúpida, peligrosa en extremo.



Llevo poco, pero entiendo que la influencia soviética es lo que hace que tienda hacia un individualismo y demonice por encima de todo el colectivismo y las consecuencias de los regímenes colectivistas (yo, idealmente, creo en un término medio entre lo individual y la colectividad, de momento no me caso con nadie).

Ahora bien, adonde yo iba es a que sois muchos los que no criticáis su pensamiento, sino a ella. Su pensamiento no es válido porque ella era una acomplejada. Falacia _ad hominem_. Su pensamiento es imperfecto porque ella estaba cegada por el odio y era una prepotente. Otra falacia _ad hominem_, independientemente de que sea cierta o no. Así es que no se puede argumentar. A mí me da lo mismo cómo fuera, más allá de los elementos esenciales para entender su pensamiento (como la mención a que es rusa para entender por qué arremete tanto contra el comunismo) me da igual si era prepotente, altruista, buena persona o una hipócrita. Cuando leo un texto de pensamiento intento juzgar su contenido, no la altura moral del hombre (mujer en este caso) que lo escribe.

Esa es mi opinión y mi forma de ver las cosas. Por supuesto, no tenéis por qué compartirlas y ya veo que no lo hacéis, sólo advertía de que estáis consiguiendo lo contrario a lo que pretendéis. Posiblemente su pensamiento tenga muchos puntos criticables, pero como solo sabéis dirigir las críticas a Ayn Rand y no a sus libros, pues por un ojo me entran y por el otro me salen (perdón por el chiste malo ).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Ene 2013)

> Ahora bien, adonde yo iba es a que sois muchos los que no criticáis su pensamiento, sino a ella. Su pensamiento no es válido porque ella era una acomplejada. Falacia ad hominem. Su pensamiento es imperfecto porque ella estaba cegada por el odio y era una prepotente. Otra falacia ad hominem, independientemente de que sea cierta o no. Así es que no se puede argumentar. A mí me da lo mismo cómo fuera, más allá de los elementos esenciales para entender su pensamiento (como la mención a que es rusa para entender por qué arremete tanto contra el comunismo) me da igual si era prepotente, altruista, buena persona o una hipócrita. Cuando leo un texto de pensamiento intento juzgar su contenido, no la altura moral del hombre (mujer en este caso) que lo escribe.



Su pensamiento no es válido porque:

1. Es falaz. Se puede resumir en: "el Objetivismo es cierto porque lo es".
2. En relación a esto, no se considera, siquiera, la posibilidad de error: el Objetivismo es verdad, y tiene que serlo necesariamente, el objetivista no puede estar equivocado cuando emplea esos esquemas.
3. El complejo de superioridad que destilan: si que no es objetivista está engañado, es un ser mentalmente inferior, que no ha sido "liberado".
4. Cae en un doblepensamiento muy cutre:

- La libertad individual es sagrada, nadie tiene que ser censurado.
- Quien emplea su libertad en una dirección contraria a la que yo digo está errado.

Y esto es algo propio de las sectas: el considerar que los actos humanos no valen nada si no están orientados a lo que el líder dice.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ene 2013)

Uf, cuántas cuestiones se me acumulan.

Contestaré a todo el mundo: Lo prometo. Ahora ando muy liado dejando los 4 primeros posts a mi completa satisfacción (ya estoy al 80%).



Jackman dijo:


> Deberían obligarlo en el colegio los libros de esta señora.
> 
> Jrande Ayn Rand



No.

Deberían informarte de que existió y permitirte que la estudies.

Obligar a la gente a estudiar algo suele ser el método 100€ eficaz de hacer qu la gente aborrezca algo.

Además: Si te pudiesen obligar a estudiar a Ayn Rand también podrían obligarte a estudiar Sartre, Marx, Rousseau y Dios sabe qué más.



Kozak dijo:


> Si vivía en un país desarrollado entre 1930 y 1960, tomaba anfetaminas. Sin "creo que", "hay indicios" o "es posible". Las tomaba.



Sí, tomó anfetas durante unos 30 años (creo recordar).

Las anfetas eran algo NORMAL Y ACEPTADO hasta los años 1970. Se vendían como "píldoras adelgazantes" (muy habituales para mujeres) y como "medicamento antifatiga".

ESTO se vendía sin receta en las farmacias:



















Lean qué hay en "ítems de servicio" de una línea aérea al lado de los Kleenex:







¡Inhalador de Bencedrina!.

Before Prohibition: Images from the preprohibition era







Ayn Rand consumió anfetamina "terapeútica" durante unos 30 años, como "píldoras para adelgazar".

A principios de los 70 (con la Prohibición inminente y una nueva generación de médicos ya concienciados) un médico joven le atendió no recuerdo qué problema y Ayn Rand le explicó inocentemente que consumía... anfetas.

El médico le orden´ço que las abandonase de inmediato, y Ayn rand le obedeció.

Le quitó también del tabaco. El tabaco en Occidente no se aceptó que era pernicioso hasta los años 1950-60.

juzgar a Ayn Rand con criterios de ahora porque fumaba o consumía anfetas es como considerar a nuestros padres unos "irresponsables" porque en los años 1970 y 1980 nos llevaban en coche....¡¡¡sin sillita homologada (que no existía) ni cinturones de seguridad (ausentes en las plazas traseras)!!!.


----------



## y punto pelota (7 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> juzgar a Ayn Rand con criterios de ahora porque fumaba o consumía anfetas es como considerar a nuestros padres unos "irresponsables" porque en los años 1970 y 1980 nos llevaban en coche....¡¡¡sin sillita homologada (que no existía) ni cinturones de seguridad (ausentes en las plazas traseras)!!!.



Ojo, no juzgo sus opiniones por su consumo. Pero estábamos hablando de su carácter: y el carácter de alguien que consume anfetaminas y tabaco, seguramente no sea muy suave... :rolleye:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Que la rusa esta hacía apología de unas habilidades que ella misma era incapaz de desarrollar es algo innegable: poco (o nada) dotada para la ciencia y tan ciega por el odio que era incapaz de ver alguna imperfección en sus ideas.
> 
> Y la gente que se tiene por perfecta o peor, que tiene a sus ideas como perfectas, es, además de estúpida, peligrosa en extremo.



El problema es que el rebuzno de DragonMagufo33 dice que no hacía apología, sino que las envidiaba :XX:


----------



## robergarc (7 Ene 2013)

Como parte de su filosofía, ¿qué teoría acerca del Estado tenía ella y su doctrina objetivista?

Pregunto a AynRandiano, ya que el hilo se ha convertido en una especie de consultorio acerca de Ayn Rand y sus ideas.

Gracias.


----------



## Lízien (7 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Su pensamiento no es válido porque:
> 
> 1. Es falaz. Se puede resumir en: "el Objetivismo es cierto porque lo es".
> 2. En relación a esto, no se considera, siquiera, la posibilidad de error: el Objetivismo es verdad, y tiene que serlo necesariamente, el objetivista no puede estar equivocado cuando emplea esos esquemas.
> ...



Esto tiene más sentido. Yo le he visto dos puntos flacos:

En «Ideas sobre la libertad» afirma que «un colectivista es un individuo que dice: “Muchachos, juntémonos y hagmos todo lo que nos dé la gana”». 

Esta frase por sí misma es muy discutible, pero lo es todavía más en su contexto: Ayn Rand ha dedicado varios párrafos a defender que el individualista no es un ser egoísta que busca su propio beneficio a expensas de los demás. Es igualmente injusto afirmar alegremente que un colectivista es alguien que se quiere juntar con sus colegas para obtener el beneficio de una colectividad a expensas de los grupos minoritarios. 

Y un poco más adelante escribe: «la persona que no reconoce la moralidad es el culpable; usted no puede hacer nada cuando trata con un criminal, excepto tratar de aplastarle el cráneo antes que (sic.) él le aplaste el suyo». 

:8:

De nuevo: no, no y no. A lo mejor en su proyecto filosófico aclara mejor todo lo referente a los valores morales de la sociedad, le doy el beneficio de la duda (algún defensor puede aclarar mis dudas antes), pero esta frase justifica cualquier barbaridad que a uno se le ocurra simplemente «porque se siente amenazado». Abre las puertas a cargarnos al enemigo porque no reconoce la moralidad. Nos convierte, en suma, en lo que ha criticado arriba, tanto en lo que le critica a los colectivistas como en lo que se le critica (de forma injusta según ella, y estoy de acuerdo) a los individualistas.

De momento es que no puedo decir mucho más. Soy muy reacia a hacer una afirmación categórica sobre algo de lo que soy una completa ignorante.


----------



## Wodans (7 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Recuerde que Ayn Rand, ante que otra cosa, era una judía de cultura rusa y formación soviética. Sus referentes pictóricos eran los mismos que los de los líderes bolcheviques: Kuíndzhi, Vereshchaguin, Nesterov y sobre todo Repin. Y hasta el final de su vida, escribía en inglés pero pensaba en ruso. Esos largos monólogos en los que los personajes explican sus motivaciones, esa preocupación por una filosofía idealista y la ética del sacrificio (no por una causa sino por uno mismo, pero sacrificio al fin y al cabo)... no son en absoluto anglosajones. Son absolutamente ajenos a la tradición anglosajona, más bien práctica e inclinada a la descripción de paisajes y escenas que a hablar de los sentimientos y motivaciones personales.




Efectivamente, no hay más que comparar el estilo Ayn Rand con Tolkien, anglosajón (aunque católico), hasta diría que en muchas cosas son directamente antagónicos. La admiración hacia los paisajes, la armonía con la Naturaleza, árboles como seres pensantes y una retórica anti-industrialista comparada con la admiración hacia los rascacielos, la tecnificación y la industrialización. 

De hecho, en ESDLA, el objetivista es Saruman :: alguien que se rebela ante la tarea colectivista que divinamente se le ha encomendado, y se pone a trabajar para (lo que él cree) sus intereses, y además se dispone a industrializarlo todo (_"el viejo mundo se consumirá en los fuegos de la industria, los bosques morirán. Un nuevo orden surgirá"_)...aunque no le sale bien la idea. Esta es una escena totalmente anti-objetivista:

[YOUTUBE]Iw0jwrWqOKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (7 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Iw0jwrWqOKI[/YOUTUBE]



Esos Ents anarcoprimitivistas tó wapos.


----------



## dragon33 (7 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Me voy a llevar una decepción descomunal. Cuantas más falacias _ad hominen_ leo (y no son pocas), *más interés me suscita esta mujer*.



El egoismo por bandera no es una virtud y es una actitud carente de sentido humanitario, si esta señora propaga ese defecto, ese mal, esa miserabilidad, ese desprecio por los sentimientos de los demás, la falta de empatía, es alguien maléfico, repugnante y despreciable.


----------



## Lízien (7 Ene 2013)

dragon33 dijo:


> El egoismo por bandera no es una virtud y es una actitud carente de sentido humanitario, si esta señora propaga ese defecto, ese mal, esa miserabilidad, ese desprecio por los sentimientos de los demás, la falta de empatía, es alguien maléfico, repugnante y despreciable.



El egoísmo tiene varias caras. Si no se es mínimamente egoísta es imposible hacer el bien por los demás: sin aprecio por uno mismo, sin valorar lo que uno es y lo que es capaz de hacer, sin la libertad necesaria para poder obtener ese desarrollo personal... sin todo eso hay frustración, y con la frustración solo se consigue hacer daño a los demás. No se puede tener empatía si no se es un poco «egoísta». No sé por dónde irán los tiros, pero últimamente leo muchas opiniones en contra del egoísmo, cuando es lo más natural que hay (egoísmo no es igual a falta de escrúpulos y maldad absoluta, se trata de otra cosa).


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (7 Ene 2013)

Pero... Pero... Pero... ¿Cómo era vuestro rostro antes de nacer vuestra abuela?


----------



## parapedoelmio (7 Ene 2013)

a ann ryan me lafo.


----------



## f4frogger (8 Ene 2013)

pero vamoraver... 10 páginas sobre esta buena mujer y nadie ha puesto todavía este vídeo? :

https://vimeo.com/29865018


----------



## Kozak (8 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> Efectivamente, no hay más que comparar el estilo Ayn Rand con Tolkien, anglosajón (aunque católico), hasta diría que en muchas cosas son directamente antagónicos. La admiración hacia los paisajes, la armonía con la Naturaleza, árboles como seres pensantes y una retórica anti-industrialista comparada con la admiración hacia los rascacielos, la tecnificación y la industrialización.



Exacto.

Pero es que compare cómo es la Naturaleza en Inglaterra y cómo es en Rusia. En Inglaterra, salvo la mierda de llover casi cada día, el clima es benigno y suave, el terreno fértil, y en general el entorno bucólico, cuando escribe Tolkien llevaban ya siglo y pico de industrialización que se había cargado algunas de las partes más hermosas del país (de hecho él era del Black Country, llamado así por el hollín que cubría todo). En Rusia el clima es extremo y brutal, las distancias tan acojonantes que el ser humano se siente insignificante, y la industrialización en serio apenas llevaba un par de décadas cuando los bolcheviques tomaron el poder, industrialización además tan localizada que sus efectos medioambientales eran despreciables. 



karamazov dijo:


> Cierto, tal y como señala, esa filosofia idealista y etica del sacrificio son muy caracteristicas de la identidad rusa. Por otro lado, simbolizar el encumbramiento del ser humano en la construccion en altura como hizo Rand, no es ajeno a la tradicion judia.
> 
> Pero tal y como yo lo veo, Rand nos muestra solo una cara de la moneda. En la que nos muestra a un heroe Randiano, que no necesita de nadie para encumbrarse sobre lo que Rand llama hombres-masa:
> 
> ...



Pero ninguna. El cartel dice: "Hemos nacido donde los cuentos se hacen realidad". Como el Halcón Maltés pero a lo bestia.

A ver, no veo incoherente que no defienda el monopolio del poder, puesto que ella nunca dice que solo haya un hombre superior a la masa. Lo que dice es que todo el mundo puede ser superior a la masa, y si hay más de uno, es perfectamente posible que no acaben en monopolio puesto que sus talentos y capacidades no serán las mismas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ene 2013)

> De nuevo: no, no y no. A lo mejor en su proyecto filosófico aclara mejor todo lo referente a los valores morales de la sociedad, le doy el beneficio de la duda (algún defensor puede aclarar mis dudas antes), pero esta frase justifica cualquier barbaridad que a uno se le ocurra simplemente «porque se siente amenazado». Abre las puertas a cargarnos al enemigo porque no reconoce la moralidad. Nos convierte, en suma, en lo que ha criticado arriba, tanto en lo que le critica a los colectivistas como en lo que se le critica (de forma injusta según ella, y estoy de acuerdo) a los individualistas.



El principal problema de la moral objetivista es que es totalitaria: o eres uno de ellos, o eres un hombre-masa sin valor alguno.

Y eso, sencillamente, es intolerable.


----------



## Lízien (8 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El principal problema de la moral objetivista es que es totalitaria: o eres uno de ellos, o eres un hombre-masa sin valor alguno.
> 
> Y eso, sencillamente, es intolerable.



Ya me estoy dando cuenta de que no admite término medio, ya... Lo que me parece muy contradictorio, porque ser tan tajante en los juicios hacia los demás no deja de ser en parte una limitación de sus derechos individuales. No es una limitación física, pero sí hay coerción psicológica, y eso también es un tipo de violencia (ergo agresión, ergo violación de mis derechos).


----------



## H. Roark (8 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> Efectivamente, no hay más que comparar el estilo Ayn Rand con Tolkien, anglosajón (aunque católico), hasta diría que en muchas cosas son directamente antagónicos. La admiración hacia los paisajes, la armonía con la Naturaleza, árboles como seres pensantes y una retórica anti-industrialista comparada con la admiración hacia los rascacielos, la tecnificación y la industrialización.
> 
> De hecho, en ESDLA, el objetivista es Saruman :: alguien que se rebela ante la tarea colectivista que divinamente se le ha encomendado, y se pone a trabajar para (lo que él cree) sus intereses, y además se dispone a industrializarlo todo (_"el viejo mundo se consumirá en los fuegos de la industria, los bosques morirán. Un nuevo orden surgirá"_)...aunque no le sale bien la idea. Esta es una escena totalmente anti-objetivista:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Iw0jwrWqOKI[/YOUTUBE]




Muy buen post, ultimamente estoy viendo que se puede aprender mucho de TLOR ::

Aunque de todos modos habría que ver si Saruman actúa como un _egoísta racional_ o más bien lo que AR (Ana Rosa) denomina un _egoísta irracional_

AR hizo algunas aportaciones muy valiosas y originales que por sí solas para mí tienen un gran mérito. Construyó un sistema filosófico casi totalmente sólido y racional partiendo de unas premisas muy básicas -y no discutibles más que por filósofos profesionales de la peor calaña- y construyendo mediante la razón a partir de ellas (una versión mejorada de Descartes):



> Los principios fundamentales de la metafísica objetivista son:
> 
> Primacía de la existencia. Establece que la realidad existe independientemente de la consciencia humana.
> 
> ...



Hizo más por la filosofía que muchos siglos de filósofos debatiendo el sexo de los ángeles sin un asidero a la realidad.

Luego en los detalles a mi juicio tuvo varios fallos, tanto como en su vida personal, o afirmaciones que son más preferencias personales que algo a lo que sea aplicable su filosofía, pero no hay que mezclar unas cosas con otras. Además, por ejemplo, el tema de la industrialización yo lo considero más bien como una preferencia personal suya, una cuestión de *su* gusto. En su sistema filosófico creo que encajaría perfectamente que los dueños de los parajes naturales los conservaran porque consideren (en buena línea con la teoría austríaca de la subjetividad del valor) más valiosos estos que lo que podrían obtener destruyéndolos, o incluso que los explotaran comercialmente como tales.

Quizá uno de los aspectos más débiles de su filosofía es cómo la estupidez de la mayoría de la población dejaría a esta indefensa ante el engaño y la manipulación de los más inteligentes en un sistema objetivista y sin los (pocos) inteligentes altruistas que ahora hay (eso que antes llamaban patriotismo y que ahora es de fascihtah).

O cómo las malas o buenas decisiones de nuestros vecinos condicionan nuestra vida y la de nuestros hijos, ¿o es lo mismo nacer, siendo exactamente en mismo individuo con los mismo genes, en el Congo que en Noruega?

También que cometió algunos errores respecto a su comprensión de la naturaleza humana en el tema de la moral o cómo compró en parte la mercancía del mito de La Tabla Rasa.


----------



## dragon33 (8 Ene 2013)

karamazov dijo:


> Cierto, tal y como señala, esa filosofia idealista y etica del sacrificio son muy caracteristicas de la identidad rusa. Por otro lado, simbolizar el encumbramiento del ser humano en la construccion en altura como hizo Rand, no es ajeno a la tradicion judia.
> 
> Pero tal y como yo lo veo, Rand nos muestra solo una cara de la moneda. En la que nos muestra a un heroe Randiano, que no necesita de nadie para encumbrarse sobre lo que Rand llama hombres-masa:
> 
> ...





Evidentemente se le ve el plumero a la abuelita.:XX:


----------



## tagkiller (8 Ene 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> pero vamoraver... 10 páginas sobre esta buena mujer y nadie ha puesto todavía este vídeo? :
> 
> https://vimeo.com/29865018



Edit: para decir que este documental es *BRUTAL*

ni esta foto???







::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ene 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Como parte de su filosofía, ¿qué teoría acerca del Estado tenía ella y su doctrina objetivista?



Ayn Rand era _Minarquista_. Ella nunca se autodenominó así, pero es lo que era.

Para Ayn Rand sin estado se cae en la Anarquía, que inevitablemente degenera en dictadura del que sea más bestia, que termina dando órdenes a los demás (lo que pasó en Aragón 1936-1937 con los Anarquistas).

Pero el estado para Ayn Rand ha de limitarse en exclusiva a castigar a quien inicie la fuerza física contra alguien o a quien viole contratos o cometa fraude. 

De aquí se derivan las 3 únicas instituciones legítimas del estado para Ayn Rand:

* *Ejército:* Protección frente al inicio de fuerza física por extranjeros.

* *Policía:* Ídem nacionales.

* *Tribunales:* Juicio justo de acuerdo a leyes objetivas para los iniciadores de fuerza física, ídem para defraudadores e incumplidores de contratos.​
Para Ayn Rand _menos_ estado que esto es Anarquía. _Más_ estado que esto ya es inicio de estatismo.

Murray Rothbard fue más allá que Ayn Rand y le escribió una famosa carta abierta acusándola de quedarse a mitad camino en su crítica al estado y argumentando que Policía, Ejército y Tribunales era imposibles de sujetar al "bien común" y que inevitablemente adquirían rasgos gangsteriles. Ayn Rand no le contestó.

Escribo todo de memoria. No sé si alguien necesita leer fuentes o corregirme algo.



Spoiler



LA ILUSIÓN QUE CREAREMOS

01. Crearemos una ilusión que será tan grande, tan inmensa que escapará a la percepción. Aquellos que la vean serán acusados de dementes.
02. Crearemos frentes separados para impedirles ver la conexión entre nosotros.
03. Nos comportaremos como no conectados, para guardar viva la ilusión.
04. Nuestro objetivo se logrará gota a gota, de tal manera que jamás seremos objeto de sospechas. Esto también les impedirá ver los cambios cuando ellos ocurran.
05. Siempre estaremos arriba de su relativo campo de experiencia, porque nosotros conocemos los secretos del Absoluto.
06. Trabajaremos juntos siempre y permaneceremos unidos por la Sangre y el Secreto. La muerte vendrá a aquel que hable.
ASÍ LOS DEBILITAREMOS

07. Mantendremos breves sus esperanzas de vida y sus mentes debilitadas, mientras pretendemos hacer lo contrario.
08. Usaremos nuestro conocimiento de ciencia y tecnología en forma sutil, de tal forma que ellos jamás verán lo que está pasando.
09. Usaremos los metales, aceleradores de envejecimiento y sedativos en la comida, el agua y también en el aire. Ellos se cubrirán por venenos por todas partes, hacia donde se vuelvan.
10. Los metales causarán la pérdida de sus mentes. Prometeremos encontrar cura en algunos de nuestros frentes, pero sólo les daremos más venenos.
11. Los venenos se absorberán por su piel y sus bocas, y destruirán sus mentes y sus sistemas reproductores. Por todo esto, sus niños nacerán muertos, y nosotros ocultaremos esta información.
12. Los venenos se esconderán en todo lo que los rodea, en lo que ellos beban, coman, respiren y vistan. Debemos ser ingeniosos distribuyendo los venenos porque ellos pueden ver lejos.
13. Les enseñaremos que los venenos son buenos, con imágenes divertidas y tonos musicales.
14. Aquellos que parecen ayudar, les enlistaremos para empujarlos hacia nuestros venenos.
15. Verán nuestros productos usándose en las películas. Crecerán acostumbrados a ellos, y nunca sabrán su verdadero efecto.
16. Cuando ellos den a luz, inyectaremos los venenos en la sangre de sus niños y los convenceremos de su ayuda.
17. Comenzaremos temprano, cuando sus mentes son jóvenes. Tendremos a los niños como objetivo, con lo que ellos más aman: las cosas dulces. Cuando sus dientes se deterioren, les llenaremos de metales que matarán sus mentes y robarán su futuro.
18. Cuando su habilidad de aprender haya sido afectada, crearemos medicinas que los harán más enfermos y causarán otras enfermedades para las cuales crearemos más medicinas todavía.
19. Les haremos dóciles y débiles ante nosotros, mediante nuestro poder.
20. Crecerán deprimidos, lentos y obesos, y cuando ellos vengan a nosotros por ayuda, les daremos más venenos.
ASÍ LOS CONTROLAREMOS

21. Nosotros enfocaremos su atención hacia el dinero y cosas materiales. Así jamás se conectarán con su Yo Interno. Les distraeremos con la fornicación, los placeres externos y juegos, para jamás puedan ser uno con la Unidad de Todo.
22. Sus mentes nos pertenecerán, y harán todo aquello que digamos. Si ellos se negasen, encontraremos maneras de usar técnicas de alteración de la mente en sus vidas. Usaremos el miedo como nuestra arma.
23. Estableceremos sus Gobiernos y estableceremos la oposición a sus Gobiernos. Poseeremos ambos lados.
24. Siempre esconderemos nuestros objetivos, pero llevaremos a cabo nuestro Plan.
25. Realizarán la labor para nosotros y prosperaremos de su trabajo.
26. Nuestras familias nunca se mezclarán con las suyas. Nuestra sangre deberá ser pura, siempre. Ésa es la formula.
27. Nosotros les haremos matarse entre ellos cuando nos convenga.
28. Les mantendremos separados de la Unidad por el dogma y la religión.
29. Controlaremos todos los aspectos de sus vidas, les diremos cómo y qué pensar.
30. Les guiaremos suave y amablemente dejándoles pensar que se guían a si mismos.

FOMENTAREMOS EL ODIO ENTRE ELLOS

31. Nosotros fomentaremos la animosidad entre ellos a través de nuestras facciones.
32. Cuando una luz brille entre ellos, la extinguiremos por medio del ridículo, o la muerte, lo que nos satisfaga mejor.
33. Les haremos rasgar los corazones de sus pares y matar a sus propios niños.
34. Nosotros lograremos esto, usando el odio como nuestro aliado, la ira como nuestro amigo.
35. El odio les cegará totalmente, y nunca verán que desde sus conflictos saldremos como sus gobernantes. Estarán demasiado ocupados matándose uno al otro.
36. Se bañarán en su propia sangre y matarán a sus vecinos hasta el momento que lo consideremos propicio para nuestro ataque. Nos beneficiaremos enormemente de esto, porque no nos verán, porque no pueden vernos.
38. Continuaremos prosperando de sus guerras y sus muertes. Repetiremos esto una y otra vez hasta que nuestra última meta sea lograda.
39. Continuaremos haciéndoles vivir en medio del miedo y de la ira, mediante las imágenes y sonidos.
40. Usaremos todas las herramientas que tenemos para lograr esto. Las herramientas serán proporcionadas por su propio trabajo.
41. Les haremos odiarse a si mismos y a sus vecinos.
42. Siempre esconderemos la Verdad Divina ante ellos: que nosotros somos todos uno. ¡Esto es lo que ellos nunca deberán saber!
43. Ellos nunca deberán saber que el color es una ilusión. Siempre deberán pensar que ellos no son iguales entre sí…


GOTA A GOTA, HACIA NUESTRA META

44. Gota a gota, gota a gota, avanzaremos hacia nuestra meta.
45. Tomaremos sus tierras, sus recursos y riquezas para ejercer el Control Total sobre ellos.
46. Les engañaremos para aceptar leyes que robarán la pequeña libertad que tendrán.
47. Estableceremos un sistema de dinero que les encarcelará para siempre, manteniéndoles a ellos y sus niños en deuda.
LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN
48. Cuando ellos logren aunarse, les acusaremos de crímenes y presentaremos una historia diferente al mundo, porque nosotros poseeremos todos los Medios de Comunicación.
49. Nosotros usaremos nuestros Medios de Comunicación para controlar el flujo de información y su sentimiento en nuestro favor.
50. Cuando ellos luchen en contra nuestra, les aplastaremos como insectos, porque son menos que eso.
51. Ellos estarán desvalidos de poder hacer algo, porque no tendrán ningún arma.

LOS «INICIADOS»

52. Reclutaremos algunos de los suyos para llevar a cabo nuestros planes: les prometeremos la Vida Eterna, pero Vida Eterna que ellos nunca tendrán porque ellos no son de nosotros.
53. Los reclutas se llamarán «Iniciados» y se adoctrinarán para creer en falsos ritos de pasaje a los Más Altos Reinos. Los miembros de estos grupos pensarán que ellos son uno con nosotros. Nunca sabrán la verdad.
54. Ellos nunca deberán aprender esta verdad. De lo contrario, se volverán en contra nuestra.
55. Por su trabajo se les premiará con cosas terrenales y grandes títulos, pero nunca serán inmortales y nunca se nos unirán. Nunca recibirán la luz, ni viajarán a las estrellas.
56. Ellos nunca alcanzarán los Reinos Más Altos. Los crímenes contra su propio género, impedirán el paso al Reino del Esclarecimiento.Esto nunca lo sabrán.

LA NUEVA ERA DE DOMINACIÓN

57. La Verdad se ocultará en sus rostros, tan cerca que serán incapaces de enfocar hacia ella, hasta cuando ya sea demasiado tarde.
58. Oh sí, tan grande será la ilusión de libertad, que nunca sabrán que son nuestros esclavos.
59. Cuando todo esté en su lugar, la realidad que nosotros habremos creado para ellos, los poseerá. Esta realidad será su prisión. Ellos vivirán en el autoengaño.
60. Cuando nuestra meta esté cumplida, una Nueva Era de Dominación comenzará.
ELLOS NUNCA DEBERÁN SABERLO
61. Sus mentes se limitarán por sus creencias: las creencias que nosotros hemos establecido, de tiempo inmemorial.
62. Pero si ellos alguna vez averiguan que son iguales a nosotros, entonces pereceremos.
63. Si ellos alguna vez averiguan que juntos pueden vencernos, tomarán la acción.
64. Ellos nunca deben, en la vida, averiguar lo que nosotros hemos hecho. Porque si ellos lo hacen, no tendremos lugar para correr. Para ellos será fácil ver quiénes somos una vez que el velo que tienen se ha caído. Nuestras acciones se habrán revelado, sabrán quiénes somos, nos cazarán y ninguna persona nos dará resguardo.
65. Éste es el Pacto Secreto por el cual nosotros viviremos el resto de nuestro presente y las futuras vidas. Para esta Realidad trascenderán muchas generaciones y esperanzas de vida.
66. Este convenio se sella por sangre, nuestra sangre. Nosotros, los únicos que vinieron del cielo a la tierra.
67. Este Pacto NUNCA deberá, alguna vez, ser conocida su existencia. Nunca deberá, alguna vez, ser escrito o contado, sin tener en cuenta que la conciencia que generará, soltará la furia del Creador sobre nosotros y seremos lanzados a las profundidades de donde venimos, y permaneceremos allí hasta el Fin de los Tiempos o la Infinidad misma.

Fuente:

CREER LO NO CREÍBLE... UN GRAN PASO!!: EL PACTO REPTILIANO: LA GRAN CONSPIRACIÓN

Visto en: . LEGNALENJA


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ene 2013)

> Pero el estado para Ayn Rand ha de limitarse en exclusiva a castigar a quien inicie la fuerza física contra alguien o a quien viole contratos o cometa fraude.



Esto es un error que lleva, inexorablemente, a la aparición de otras "mafias", aún mas peligrosas que las de _tommy_ en la gabardina.

Existe un cierto "orden social", unos mínimos que todo Estado próspero mantiene, y que van mas allá de esos tres puntos.


----------



## Kozak (8 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esto es un error que lleva, inexorablemente, a la aparición de otras "mafias", aún mas peligrosas que las de _tommy_ en la gabardina.
> 
> Existe un cierto "orden social", unos mínimos que todo Estado próspero mantiene, y que van mas allá de esos tres puntos.



Ya saltó el leguleyo barriendo para casa.

Yo solo digo que en España la mayoría de diputados son licenciados en Derecho. En China la mayoría de miembros del Comité Central son ingenieros. Miren cómo va degenerando España y cómo va desarrollándose China, y pregúntense si no será algo más que una correlación.


----------



## Wodans (8 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ya saltó el leguleyo barriendo para casa.
> 
> Yo solo digo que en España la mayoría de diputados son licenciados en Derecho. En China la mayoría de miembros del Comité Central son ingenieros. Miren cómo va degenerando España y cómo va desarrollándose China, y pregúntense si no será algo más que una correlación.



En el principal hay un tema donde se pueden ver algunos de los logros del "desarrollismo" chino :: Es como la España ladrillera pero a lo bestia, encima con planificación central. No es cuestión de quien mande, sino de las políticas que aplique.


----------



## Kozak (8 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> En el principal hay un tema donde se pueden ver algunos de los logros del "desarrollismo" chino :: Es como la España ladrillera pero a lo bestia, encima con planificación central. No es cuestión de quien mande, sino de las políticas que aplique.



El caso es que ellos van saliendo de pobres. Nosotros volvemos a serlo (si alguna vez dejamos la miseria).


----------



## Wodans (8 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> El caso es que ellos van saliendo de pobres. Nosotros volvemos a serlo (si alguna vez dejamos la miseria).



Solo una pequeña proporción va saliendo de pobres, el resto sigue en el Medievo y ya gracias a que por el momento no bajan al Neolítico. Aquí también hay una pequeña proporción que va saliendo de pobres, o mejor dicho, que se están haciendo más rica, pese a las circunstancias...


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ene 2013)

Parece una mezcla de futurismo y arte soviético.


----------



## Harold Alexander (8 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ya saltó el leguleyo barriendo para casa.
> 
> Yo solo digo que en España la mayoría de diputados son licenciados en Derecho. En China la mayoría de miembros del Comité Central son ingenieros. Miren cómo va degenerando España y cómo va desarrollándose China, y pregúntense si no será algo más que una correlación.



A lo mejor la diferencia radica en que son ingenieros chinos, y no hinjinieros españoles.


----------



## LovelyHater (8 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ya saltó el leguleyo barriendo para casa.
> 
> Yo solo digo que en España la mayoría de diputados son licenciados en Derecho. En China la mayoría de miembros del Comité Central son ingenieros. Miren cómo va degenerando España y cómo va desarrollándose China, y pregúntense si no será algo más que una correlación.



Ese corporativismo ahi


----------



## tripack (8 Ene 2013)

No tienes puta idea de nada. Ni de arte, ni de amor, ni de enfocar la vida. Vas contra toda la historia del ser humano con esas ideas de 2 € el kilo pensadas por una urbanita egoísta y alejada de la realidad.

Lo peor es que crees que toda esa mierda falsa hecho mantra puede ayudar a alguien.

Los que lean esto, antes de echar cuenta a este memo, hojead algo de Schopenhauer.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (8 Ene 2013)

Yo empecé a leer la rebelión del atlas y la señora esta me pareció una especie de Dostoievski pulp exaltador del egoísmo. Y el paisaje humano descrito en sus libros es una especie de gran marea gris innominada donde solo relumbran los astros más egoístas en plan divinidades olímpicas. 

Lo dejé de leer por falta de interés pero le agradezco que haya abierto este tema porque igual me empeño en acabarlo este 2013. Ese y el de El Manantial, que también lo tengo en ebook.


----------



## H. Roark (8 Ene 2013)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Yo empecé a leer la rebelión del atlas y la señora esta me pareció una especie de Dostoievski pulp exaltador del egoísmo. Y el paisaje humano descrito en sus libros es una especie de gran marea gris innominada donde solo relumbran los astros más egoístas en plan divinidades olímpicas.
> 
> Lo dejé de leer por falta de interés pero le agradezco que haya abierto este tema porque igual me empeño en acabarlo este 2013. Ese y el de El Manantial, que también lo tengo en ebook.



Yo te aconsejaría que leyeras primero Himno y El Manantial. LRDA -aunque tiene algunas caídas buenas que recuerdan a la política de hoy- ya se pasa de panfletario para mi gusto.


----------



## Lízien (8 Ene 2013)

Más dudas neófitas. ¿Soy la única que ve cierto paralelismo entre algunos de los «valores» promulgados por esta señora y algunos puntos básicos del satanismo? Si hace falta soy más explícita, pero fundamentalmente me refiero al egoísmo/individualismo, la necesidad de satisfacción propia vs. la coerción (=¿vampiros psíquicos?). Igual soy yo...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Más dudas neófitas. ¿Soy la única que ve cierto paralelismo entre algunos de los «valores» promulgados por esta señora y algunos puntos básicos del satanismo? Si hace falta soy más explícita, pero fundamentalmente me refiero al egoísmo/individualismo, la necesidad de satisfacción propia vs. la coerción (=¿vampiros psíquicos?). Igual soy yo...



Eso dicen algunos satánicos, sí, y Expresionista me dijo una vez que lo era, el caso es que no se refieren a lo mismo cuando hablan de egoismo (igual que mutualistas y liberales no entienden lo mismo por capitalismo), para ella el egoísmo estaba siempre limitado por no dañar al prójimo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ene 2013)

> Eso dicen algunos satánicos, sí, y Expresionista me dijo una vez que lo era, el caso es que no se refieren a lo mismo cuando hablan de egoismo (igual que mutualistas y liberales no entienden lo mismo por capitalismo), para ella el egoísmo estaba siempre limitado por no dañar al prójimo.



Curiosa idea de "daño" tenía, como casi todo liberal. El que dos voluntades acuerden un trato muy desigual no es "daño", aunque en la práctica suponga la reducción a la esclavitud de una de ellas.


----------



## LovelyHater (8 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Más dudas neófitas. ¿Soy la única que ve cierto paralelismo entre algunos de los «valores» promulgados por esta señora y algunos puntos básicos del satanismo? Si hace falta soy más explícita, pero fundamentalmente me refiero al egoísmo/individualismo, la necesidad de satisfacción propia vs. la coerción (=¿vampiros psíquicos?). Igual soy yo...



casual no es 
"In the late 1960s and early 1970s, LaVey melded ideological influences from Friedrich Nietzsche, Ayn Rand,[14] Aleister Crowley,[15] H.L. Mencken, and Jack London with the ideology and ritual practices of the Church of Satan."

Anton LaVey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Trankimajin (8 Ene 2013)

Algun dia me leeré algo de la vieja judia esa que tanto encandila algunos. Confieso que una vez más he pasado de largo todos los mensajes, incluidos los posters esos que parecen un refrito pop de carteles sovieticos.
Es que ha sido leer esto:
_A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand un billete de 5€ es un recordatorio de que hay personas en este planeta dispuestas a comerciar, lo cual nos debe llenar de alivio y alegría._
y venirme a la mente chistes de catalanes, o las lecciones de la vida que el patriarca Rotschild debía dar a su prole.
En fin, siempre me ha parecido que más que una filosofía verdadera, cada uno acaba creyendo aquellos razonamientos que justifican la propia personalidad.
Estoy seguro que AynRandiano ha encontrado en los libros de la momia una ayuda para defender su forma de ser y poder superar la turbación que le causaban los insultos de mezquino, materialista y interesado que a buen seguro recibe a diario. 
Me alegro por él. Yo sigo buscando la mía.


----------



## Lízien (8 Ene 2013)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Eso dicen algunos satánicos, sí, y Expresionista me dijo una vez que lo era, el caso es que no se refieren a lo mismo cuando hablan de egoismo (igual que mutualistas y liberales no entienden lo mismo por capitalismo), para ella el egoísmo estaba siempre limitado por no dañar al prójimo.



Para un satanista también está limitado por no dañar al prójimo a menos que este te dé motivos para ello. De lo que he leído de Ayn Rand (y una de las críticas que le he hecho más arriba) también se justifica la violencia en legítima defensa (y había un puñado de argumentos un poco endebles que podían llevar a justificar cualquier manifestación colectivista como agresión al individuo, y así en última instancia dañar también al prójimo). Sigo viendo un abismo entre ambos egoísmos, eso sí.

Me alegra no sabéis cuánto ver que efectivamente LaVey había recibido influencias de Ayn Rand. Señal de que sigo teniendo una mente despierta


----------



## y punto pelota (8 Ene 2013)

A algunas personas les define perfectamente el tipo de enemigos que tienen.

En este caso tenemos a una a la que nunca he visto insultar o faltar al respeto a nadie, y a cobardes que la insultan en los tags del hilo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ene 2013)

> En este caso tenemos a una a la que nunca he visto insultar o faltar al respeto a nadie, y a cobardes que la insultan en los tags del hilo.



Una tía que consideraba una agresión la misma existencia de ideas colectivistas, todo hay que decirlo.

Y los que creen que las ideas son peligrosas tienen un nombre. Y muy feo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ene 2013)

LovelyHater dijo:


> casual no es
> "In the late 1960s and early 1970s, LaVey melded ideological influences from Friedrich Nietzsche, Ayn Rand,[14] Aleister Crowley,[15] H.L. Mencken, and Jack London with the ideology and ritual practices of the Church of Satan."
> 
> Anton LaVey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yo alucino qué nivel (ínfimo) de "razonamientos" tengo que refutar.

* Que Himmler se inspirase en ,los Jesuitas, ¿hace que los jesuítas fuesen SS?.

* Que José Antonio Primo de Rivera se inspirase en Ortega, ¿hace un falangista de Ortega?.

* Que Marx se inspirase en Hegel, ¿hace marxistas de los Hegelianos?.

* Que Anton LaVey se inspirase en Ayn Rand, ¿hace una satanisra de Ayn Rand?.​
Respuesta a estas preguntas: *¡¡¡NO!!!*.

La _"culpa por asociación"_ es una de las falacias más transparentemente absurdas que hay.

¿De verdad hay que explicar esto a alguien?.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una tía que consideraba una agresión la misma existencia de ideas colectivistas, todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> Y los que creen que las ideas son peligrosas tienen un nombre. Y muy feo.



¿Cita exacta, por favor?.

Tengo metido en mi portátil mi copia de _"The Objectivist Research CD-ROM"_ con las obras completas de Ayn Rand, incluyendo desde correspondencia privada a novelas no publicadas. Indíqueme por favor dónde dijo tal cosa y "recupero" y pego tan insólita cita.

Habré leído el 80% de lo que ha escrito Ayn Rand (diarios, correspondencia y artículos de su revista incluídos). JAMÁS he leído que haya escrito que la _existencia_ de ideas colectivistas fuese una _agresión_.

Antes al contrario: Ayn Rand insistía en que debía haber una TOTAL libertad de pensamiento y expresión. TOTAL, Nazis y Comunistas incluídos. Ayn Rand insistía en que la Libertad de Expresión o era total o era inexistente.

Lo que no toleraba Ayn Rand era el _inicio_ de fuerza.

* Si mi vecino lee a Lenin, eso NO es inicio de fuerza.

* Si mi vecino da un mitin Leninista, eso NO es inicio de fuerza.​
Bien, ¿*dónde está la cita* de Ayn Rand diciendo lo que usted pone en su boca?.



Trankimajin dijo:


> Es que ha sido leer esto:
> 
> _A quien ha leído a Ayn Rand un billete de 5€ es un recordatorio de que hay personas en este planeta dispuestas a comerciar, lo cual nos debe llenar de alivio y alegría._​
> y venirme a la mente chistes de catalanes, o las lecciones de la vida que el patriarca Rotschild debía dar a su prole



Sin gente dispuesta a comerciar el dinero no valdría para nada.

Léase el discurso de Francisco d'Anconia (un personaje de "La Rebelión de Atlas") que le hará reflexionar sobre un tema sobre el cual parece que no ha pensado nunca:



Spoiler



_Discurso de
Francisco d´Anconia
en Atlas Shrugged
¿Así que creéis que el dinero es el origen de toda maldad? dijo Francisco d’Anconia.

¿Alguna vez os habéis preguntado cuál es el origen del dinero? El dinero es un instrumento de cambio, que no puede existir a menos que existan bienes producidos y hombres capaces de producirlos. El dinero es la forma material del principio que los hombres que desean tratar entre sí deben hacerlo por intercambio y dando valor por valor. El dinero no es el instrumento de mendigos que claman tu producto con lágrimas, ni el de saqueadores que te lo quitan por la fuerza. El dinero lo hacen posible sólo los hombres que producen. ¿Es eso lo que consideráis malvado?

Cuando aceptas dinero en pago por tu esfuerzo, lo haces sólo con el convencimiento de que lo cambiarás por el producto del esfuerzo de otros. No son los mendigos ni los saqueadores los que dan su valor al dinero. Ni un océano de lágrimas ni todas las armas del mundo pueden transformar esos papeles de tu cartera en el pan que necesitarás para sobrevivir mañana. Esos papeles, que deberían haber sido oro, son una prenda de honor – tu derecho a la energía de los hombres que producen. Tu cartera es tu manifestación de esperanza de que en algún lugar del mundo a tu alrededor hay hombres que no transgredirán ese principio moral que es el origen del dinero. ¿Es eso lo que consideras malvado?

¿Has indagado alguna vez el origen de la producción? Mira un generador eléctrico y atrévete a decir que fue creado por el esfuerzo muscular de brutos insensatos. Intenta hacer crecer una semilla de trigo sin el conocimiento que te dejaron los hombres que tuvieron que descubrirlo por primera vez. Trata de obtener tu alimento sólo a base de movimientos físicos – y aprenderás que la mente del hombre es la raíz de todos los bienes producidos y de toda la riqueza que haya existido jamás sobre la tierra.

¿Pero dices que el dinero lo hace el fuerte a expensas del débil? ¿A qué fuerza te refieres? No es la fuerza de armas o de músculos. La riqueza es el producto de la capacidad del hombre de pensar. Entonces, ¿hace dinero el hombre que inventa un motor a expensas de quienes no lo inventaron? ¿Hace dinero el inteligente a expensas de los tontos? ¿El competente a expensas del incompetente? ¿El ambicioso a expensas del holgazán? El dinero se crea – antes de que pueda ser robado o mendigado – es creado por el esfuerzo de cada hombre honrado, de cada uno hasta el límite de su capacidad. Un hombre honrado es el que sabe que no puede consumir más de lo que produce.

Comerciar por medio de dinero es el código de los hombres de buena voluntad. El dinero se basa en el axioma de que cada hombre es dueño de su mente y de su esfuerzo. El dinero no da poder para prescribir el valor de tu esfuerzo excepto por el juicio voluntario del hombre que está dispuesto a entregarte su esfuerzo a cambio. El dinero te permite obtener por tus bienes y tu trabajo lo que ellos valen para los hombres que los compran, pero no más. El dinero no permite tratos excepto aquellos en beneficio mutuo y por el juicio no forzado de los comerciantes. El dinero exige de ti el reconocimiento de que los hombres han de trabajar para su propio beneficio, no para su propio perjuicio; para ganar, no para perder – la aceptación de que no son bestias de carga nacidos para transportar el peso de tu miseria – que tienes que ofrecerles valores, no heridas – que el lazo común entre los hombres no es el intercambio de sufrimientos, sino el intercambio de bienes. El dinero exige que vendas, no tu debilidad a la estupidez de los hombres, sino tu talento a su razón; exige que compres, no lo peor que ofrecen, sino lo mejor que tu dinero pueda encontrar. Y cuando los hombres viven a base del comercio – con la razón, no la fuerza, como árbitro final – es el mejor producto es el que triunfa, la mejor actuación, el hombre de mejor juicio y más habilidad, y el grado de la productividad de un hombre es el grado de su recompensa. Este es el código de la existencia cuyo instrumento y símbolo es el dinero. ¿Es eso lo que consideras malvado?

Pero el dinero es sólo un instrumento. Te llevará donde desees, pero no te sustituirá como conductor. Te dará los medios para la satisfacción de tus deseos, pero no te proveerá con deseos. El dinero es la plaga de los hombres que intentan revertir la ley de causalidad – los hombres que buscan reemplazar la mente adueñándose de los productos de la mente.

El dinero no comprará la felicidad para el hombre que no tenga ni idea de lo que quiere; el dinero no le dará un código de valores si él ha evadido el conocimiento de qué valorar, y no le dará un objetivo si él ha evadido la elección de qué buscar. El dinero no comprará inteligencia para el estúpido, o admiración para el cobarde, o respeto para el incompetente. El hombre que intenta comprar los cerebros de sus superiores para que le sirvan, reemplazando con dinero su capacidad de juicio, acaba por convertirse en la víctima de sus inferiores. Los hombres de inteligencia lo abandonan, pero los embaucadores y farsantes acuden a él en masa, atraídos por una ley que él no ha descubierto: que ningún hombre puede ser inferior a su dinero. ¿Es ésa la razón por la que lo llamáis malvado?

Sólo el hombre que no la necesita está capacitado para heredar riqueza – el hombre que amasaría su propia fortuna, sin importar desde dónde comience. Si un heredero está a la altura de su dinero, éste le sirve; si no, le destruye. Pero vosotros lo ignoráis y clamáis que el dinero lo ha corrompido. ¿Lo hizo? ¿O fue él quien corrompió a su dinero? No envidiéis a un heredero indigno; su riqueza no es vuestra y no habríais estado mejor con ella. No penséis que debería haber sido distribuida entre vosotros; cargar al mundo con cincuenta parásitos en vez de uno no habría hecho revivir la virtud muerta que constituyó la fortuna. El dinero es un poder viviente que muere sin su raíz. El dinero no le servirá a la mente que no esté a su altura. ¿Es ése el motivo por el que lo llamáis malvado?

El dinero es vuestro medio de supervivencia. El veredicto que pronunciáis sobre la fuente de vuestro sustento es el veredicto que pronunciáis sobre vuestra vida. Si la fuente es corrupta, habéis condenado vuestra propia existencia. ¿Adquiristeis vuestro dinero por fraude? ¿Cortejando los vicios o estupideces humanas? ¿Sirviendo a imbéciles con la esperanza de conseguir más de lo que vuestra capacidad se merece? ¿Rebajando vuestros principios? ¿Realizando tareas que despreciáis para compradores que desdeñáis? En tal caso, vuestro dinero no os dará ni un momento, ni un centavo de alegría. Todo cuanto compréis se convertirá, no en una honra para vosotros, sino en un reproche; no en un triunfo, sino en un evocador de vergüenza. Entonces gritaréis que el dinero es malvado. ¿Malvado, porque no sustituye al respeto que os debéis a vosotros mismos? ¿Malvado, porque no os dejó disfrutar de vuestra depravación? ¿Es ésa la raíz de vuestro odio por el dinero?

El dinero siempre seguirá siendo un efecto y rehusará reemplazaros como la causa. El dinero es el producto de la virtud, pero no os dará la virtud y no redimirá vuestros vicios. El dinero no os dará lo inmerecido, ni en materia ni es espíritu. ¿Es ésa la raíz de vuestro odio por el dinero?

¿O acaso dijísteis que es el amor al dinero el origen de toda maldad? Amar una cosa es conocerla y amar su naturaleza. Amar el dinero es conocer y amar el hecho de que el dinero es la creación del mejor poder dentro de ti, y tu pasaporte para poder comerciar tu esfuerzo por el esfuerzo de lo mejor entre los hombres. Es la persona que vendería su alma por una moneda, la que proclama en voz más alta su odio hacia el dinero: y tiene buenas razones para odiarlo. Los que aman el dinero están dispuestos a trabajar por él; saben que son capaces de merecerlo.

Os daré una pista sobre el carácter de los hombres: el hombre que maldice el dinero lo ha obtenido de forma deshonrosa; el hombre que lo respeta se lo ha ganado honradamente.

Huye por tu vida del hombre que te diga que el dinero es malvado. Esa frase es la campanilla de leproso de un saqueador acercándose. Mientras los hombres vivan juntos en la tierra y necesiten un medio para tratar unos con otros – su único sustituto, si abandonan el dinero, es el cañón de una pistola.

Pero el dinero exige de ti las más altas virtudes, si quieres hacerlo o conservarlo. Los hombres que no tienen valor, orgullo o autoestima, los hombres que no tienen un sentido moral de su derecho a su dinero y no están dispuestos a defenderlo como si defendieran sus vidas, los hombres que se excusan por ser ricos – no permanecerán ricos por mucho tiempo. Ellos son el cebo natural para las bandadas de saqueadores que se agazapan bajo las rocas durante siglos, pero que salen arrastrándose al primer indicio de un hombre que ruega ser perdonado por la culpa de poseer riqueza. Ellos se apresurarán a aliviarle de su culpa – y de su vida, como se merece.

Entonces veréis el ascenso de los hombres de doble criterio – de los hombres que viven por la fuerza, mientras cuentan con quienes viven del comercio para crear el valor del dinero que ellos roban – los hombres que son los polizones de la virtud. En una sociedad moral, ellos son los criminales, y los estatutos están escritos para protegerte de ellos. Pero cuando una sociedad establece criminales-por-derecho y saqueadores-por-ley – hombres que utilizan la fuerza para apoderarse de la riqueza de víctimas desarmadas – entonces el dinero se convierte en el vengador de quien lo creó. Tales saqueadores creen que no hay riesgo en robarles a hombres indefensos una vez que han aprobado una ley para desarmarlos. Pero su botín se convierte en el imán para otros saqueadores, que lo obtienen igual que ellos lo obtuvieron. Entonces el triunfo irá, no al más competente en producción, sino al más despiadado en brutalidad. Cuando la fuerza es la norma, el asesino triunfa sobre el ratero. Y entonces la sociedad se deshace, envuelta en ruinas y carnicerías.

¿Queréis saber si ese día va a llegar? Observad el dinero. El dinero es el barómetro de las virtudes de una sociedad. Cuando veáis que el comercio se realiza, no por consentimiento, sino por compulsión – cuando veáis que para poder producir, necesitáis obtener autorización de quienes no producen, cuando observéis que el dinero fluye hacia quienes trafican, no en bienes, sino en favores – cuando veáis que los hombres se enriquecen por soborno y por influencia en vez de por trabajo, y que tus leyes no te protegen contra ellos, sino que les protegen a ellos contra ti – cuando veáis la corrupción siendo recompensada y la honradez convirtiéndose en auto sacrificio – podéis estar seguros que vuestra sociedad está condenada. El dinero es un medio tan noble que no compite con las armas y no pacta con la brutalidad. Nunca le permitirá a un país sobrevivir como mitad-propiedad, mitad-botín.

Siempre que aparecen destructores entre los hombres, empiezan por destruir el dinero, porque éste es la protección de los hombres y la base de una existencia moral. Los destructores se apoderan del oro y les dejan a sus dueños un montón de papeles falsos. Esto destruye todas las normas objetivas y deja a los hombres a merced del poder arbitrario de un arbitrario promulgador de valores. El oro era un valor objetivo, lo equivalente a la riqueza producida. El papel es una hipoteca sobre riqueza que no existe, sustentada por un arma apuntada a quienes se espera que la produzcan. El papel es un cheque cursado por saqueadores legales sobre una cuenta que no es suya: sobre la virtud de las víctimas. Vigilad el día en que el cheque sea devuelto, con la anotación: “Cuenta sin fondos”.

Cuando hayáis convertido a la maldad en vuestro medio de supervivencia, no contéis con que los hombres sigan siendo buenos. No contéis con que ellos se mantengan en la moral y pierdan sus vidas por el objetivo de convertirse en pasto para lo inmoral. No contéis con que produzcan, cuando la producción es castigada y el robo recompensado. No preguntéis: “¿Quién está destruyendo al mundo?” Sois vosotros.

Os encontráis en medio de los mayores logros de la más productiva civilización y os preguntáis por qué se está desmoronando a vuestro alrededor, mientras condenáis la fuente sanguínea que la alimenta, el dinero. Miráis el dinero como los salvajes hacían antes de vosotros, y os preguntáis por qué la selva está acercándose al borde de vuestras ciudades. A través de la historia de la humanidad, el dinero fue siempre usurpado por saqueadores de una marca u otra, cuyos nombres cambiaron, pero cuyos métodos permanecieron igual: apropiarse de la riqueza por la fuerza y mantener a los productores atados, degradados, difamados, despojados de honor. Esa frase sobre la maldad del dinero, que pronunciáis con ese irresponsable aire virtuoso, data de la época en que la riqueza era producida por la labor de esclavos – esclavos que repetían los movimientos descubiertos antes por la mente de alguien, y sin mejora durante siglos. Mientras la producción fue gobernada por la fuerza y la riqueza se obtenía a través de la conquista, había poco que conquistar. Sin embargo, durante todos los siglos de estancamiento y hambrunas, los hombres exaltaron a los saqueadores como aristócratas de la espada, como aristócratas de nacimiento, como aristócratas del régimen, y despreciaron a los productores, como esclavos, como comerciantes, como tenderos – como industriales.

Para gloria de la humanidad, existió por primera y única vez en la historia del mundo un país del dinero – y no tengo más alto y más reverente tributo que ofrecerle a los Estados Unidos de América, porque eso significa: un país de razón, justicia, libertad, producción, logro. Por primera vez, la mente del hombre y el dinero fueron liberados, y no hubo más fortunas-por-conquista, sino sólo fortunas-por-trabajo, y en vez de guerreros y esclavos surgió el verdadero forjador de riqueza, el mayor trabajador, el tipo más elevado de ser humano: el “self-made man”, el hombre hecho a sí mismo, el industrial norteamericano.

Si me pedís que nombre la distinción más orgullosa de los norteamericanos, escogería – porque contiene todas las otras – el hecho de que fueron el pueblo que acuñó la frase: “hacer dinero”. Ningún otro lenguaje o país había usado antes estas palabras; los hombres siempre habían pensado que la riqueza era una cantidad estática – a ser arrebatada, mendigada, heredada, distribuida, saqueada u obtenida como un favor. Los norteamericanos fueron los primeros en entender que la riqueza tiene que ser creada. Las palabras “hacer dinero” contienen la esencia de la moralidad humana.

Pero estas fueron las palabras por las que los norteamericanos fueron denunciados por las decadentes culturas de los continentes de saqueadores. Ahora el credo de los saqueadores os ha llevado a considerar vuestros más dignos logros como motivo de vergüenza, vuestra prosperidad como culpa, vuestros mejores hombres, los industriales, como granujas, y vuestras magníficas fábricas como el producto y la propiedad del trabajo muscular, trabajo de esclavos manejados con látigos, como las pirámides de Egipto. El bellaco que gesticula que no ve diferencia entre el poder del dólar y el poder del látigo debería aprender la diferencia en su propio pellejo – como, creo, lo hará –.

A menos y hasta que descubráis que el dinero es el origen de todo lo bueno, estáis buscando vuestra propia destrucción. Cuando el dinero deja de ser el instrumento por el cual los hombres tratan unos con otros, entonces los hombres se convierten en instrumentos de los hombres. Sangre, látigos y pistolas – o dólares. Escoged – no hay otra opción – y vuestro tiempo se está acabando._



Vaya usted a una tribu de salvajes de verdad y el dinero lo le valdrá para nada con ellos.

Despreciar el dinero es de salvajes.

Al menos los salvajes de verdad tienen la excusa de no haber conocido algo mejor. Los salvajes más culpables ciertamente son los que toda su vida han vivido en una sociedad industrializada y NO LES DA LA GANA portarse civilizadamente (este último párrafo es de Ayn Rand, no mío).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (8 Ene 2013)

> ¿Cita exacta, por favor?.
> 
> Tengo metido en mi portátil mi copia de "The Objectivist Research CD-ROM" con las obras completas de Ayn Rand, incluyendo desde correspondencia privada a novelas no publicadas. Indíqueme por favor dónde dijo tal cosa y "recupero" y pego tan insólita cita.
> 
> ...



¿Dice en algún momento Don Corleone que ellos son una mafia?

Recurrir a la literalidad para evitar admitir lo que entre líneas es obvio es una falacia propia de testigos de Jeová y gente similar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ¿Dice en algún momento Don Corleone que ellos son una mafia?



¿Es usted tan amable de aportar fuentes para las (imaginarias) "actividades mafiosas" de Ayn Rand?.

Se pueden aportar para Don Corleone. ¿Puede usted hacer lo mismo con Ayn Rand?.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Recurrir a la literalidad para evitar admitir lo que entre líneas es obvio es una falacia propia de testigos de Jeová y gente similar.



Obvio para usted, y para nadie más. 

Si usted me dijese que ha leído (por poner un caso) "Blancanieves" y _"entre líneas" "ha visto"_ un _"obvio"_ relato de Sado-Masoquismo Coprofílico sólo puedo concluir que *a usted le falta un tornillo*. 

No es un disparate menor lo que usted _"ve" "obviamente" "entre líneas"_ en la obra de Ayn Rand. 

Lo que usted _"ve" "entre líneas" "obviamente"_ SIMPLEMENTE NO ESTÁ AHÍ.

Lo que dijo Ayn Rand sobre el inicio de la fuerza:

_Whatever may be open to disagreement, there is one act of evil that may not, the act that no man may commit against others and no man may sanction or forgive. 

So long as men desire to live together, no man may initiate—do you hear me? no man may start—the use of physical force against others._

Physical Force &mdash; Ayn*Rand Lexicon​


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ene 2013)

> Obvio para usted, y para nadie más.
> 
> Si usted lee "Blancanieves" y entre líneas ve un "obvio" relato de Sado Masoquismo Coprofólico sólo puedo concluir que a usted le falta un tornillo.
> 
> ...



Nadie está hablando de "iniciar la fuerza", como ya he dicho, para el objetivismo, un contrato que hasta un esclavista romano habría considerado leonino, es perfectamente legítimo. Y ahí falla algo, y muy gordo.

Y el hecho de que el objetivismo funcione como una religión (secta) no-teísta, tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Lízien (9 Ene 2013)

Una de las frases ambiguas sobre la fuerza como legítima defensa la he mencionado yo por ahí arriba, búsquela (o cuando tenga un rato buceo yo e intento volver a encontrarla). Dejaba abierto un campo de posibilidades muy amplio sobre el cual utilizar la violencia como defensa.

Por otro lado, no hace falta exaltarse por la alusión al satanismo. Fíjese que yo en ningún momento he dicho que sea negativo el acercamiento de posturas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ...para el objetivismo, un contrato que hasta un esclavista romano habría considerado leonino, es perfectamente legítimo...



El Objetivismo le dice a usted que NO firme ese tipo de contratos, que la propia libertad es lo más valioso que tenemos.

Esto es de locos: Es como cuando acusan al Papa de _"extender el SIDA"_ por _"prohibir el condón"_.

Esta gigantesca imbecilidad propia de retrasados mentales es muy habitual:







¡¡¡El Papa prohíbe el condón y toda relación sexual fuera del matrimonio!!!. ¡Quien tiene relaciones sexuales extramatrimoniales no va a dejar de usar condón por lo que el Papa diga! (el SIDA no es infeccioso, pero ese es ya otro asunto).

Lo mismo con usted: Usted nos acusa de no se qué historias mentales suyas _*"contratos leoninos esclavistas"*_ que JAMÁS FIRMARÍAMOS.

¿A qué diablos se refiere usted con sus _"contratos esclavistas leoninos"_?. Se lo pregunto porque me parece un forero inteligente en otros posts, si no ni me molestaría en preguntarle por lo que me parece un _delirio_ de usted...

Lea lo que dijo Ayn Rand sobre la censura:

Censorship &mdash; Ayn*Rand Lexicon



Lízien dijo:


> Por otro lado, no hace falta exaltarse por la alusión al satanismo. Fíjese que yo en ningún momento he dicho que sea negativo el acercamiento de posturas.



Ayn Rand JAMÁS "acercó posturas" con ningún satanista.

¡¡Ayn Rand era atea!!. ¡¡Para ser Satanista para empezar hay que creer en Dios!!.

¿Están todos ustedes bajo los efectos de algún potente psicodélico?.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ene 2013)

> El Objetivismo le dice a usted que NO firme ese tipo de contratos, que la propia libertad es lo más valioso que tenemos.





> Lo mismo con usted: Usted nos acusa de no se qué historias mentales suyas "contratos leoninos esclavistas" que JAMÁS FIRMARÍAMOS.



A esto me refiero con la ceguera a la hora de leer: no he dicho que sea un contrato de esclavitud, sino que una persona acostumbrada a comprar y vender personas consideraría que un hipotético contrato X (que no tiene por qué ver con la esclavitud) se pasa de rosca con la disparidad de derechos/deberes.

Y a lo que voy: el simple hecho de proponer semejante trato debe ser considerado como una agresión en si mismo. Reducir las "agresiones" a lo físico es una barbaridad que sólo se explica como excusa para justificar un sistema aberrante.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Ene 2013)

LovelyHater dijo:


> casual no es
> "In the late 1960s and early 1970s, LaVey melded ideological influences from Friedrich Nietzsche, Ayn Rand,[14] Aleister Crowley,[15] H.L. Mencken, and Jack London with the ideology and ritual practices of the Church of Satan."
> 
> Anton LaVey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Entonces yo, con un avatar con la imagen de Henry Louis Mencken y el nombre del protagonista de una novela de Ayn Rand como nick debo ser también medio satanista. Lo que no sé es de qué forma encajar la cita de Lord Acton en la firma, pero todo se andará.

De lo que se entera uno leyendo burbuja.


----------



## y punto pelota (9 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una tía que consideraba una agresión la misma existencia de ideas colectivistas, todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> Y los que creen que las ideas son peligrosas tienen un nombre. Y muy feo.



No me refería a Ayn Rand, me refería al autor del hilo. Y no es el único hilo en el que le ocurre esto.


----------



## Seneca (9 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¡¡Ayn Rand era atea!!. ¡¡Para ser Satanista para empezar hay que creer en Dios!!.
> 
> ¿Están todos ustedes bajo los efectos de algún potente psicodélico?.



Los satanistas si son ateos, usted se confunde con los satanicos. Los satanistas dicen adorar a satanás como una burla, un desprecio, al creyente religioso.

Mis 2 centavos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ...el simple hecho de proponer semejante trato debe ser considerado como una agresión en si mismo. Reducir las "agresiones" a lo físico es una barbaridad que sólo se explica como excusa para justificar un sistema aberrante.



Va usted a la Calle Montera con intención de comprar sexo sadomasoquista duro.

Ve allí a una mujer que le parece ser una prostituta. Le propone que se someta a una sesión de S/M _duro_ a cambio de 500€.

La mujer no es una prostituta. Acaba usted de proponer a una persona que se someta a toda clase de depravaciones a cambio de dinero. Ha cometido usted el error de creer que es una prostituta.

*¿Es usted un "agresor"?.* Responda sí o no.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (9 Ene 2013)

No hay nada más aburrido que tratar de imitar una cámara de fotografía.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ene 2013)

> Va usted a la Calle Montera con intención de comprar sexo sadomasoquista duro.
> 
> Ve allí a una mujer que le parece ser una prostituta. Le propone que se someta a una sesión de S/M duro a cambio de 500€.
> 
> ...



Error en el ejemplo: el error invencible exime de responsabilidad. Quien propone según que cosas no lo comete en ningún caso, puesto que conoce las circunstancias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Error en el ejemplo: el error invencible exime de responsabilidad. Quien propone según que cosas no lo comete en ningún caso, puesto que conoce las circunstancias.



Si a mí me proponen que me esclavice en un contrato, hay error invencible por parte del proponente, que no sabe que no se puede renunciar a la libertad mediante un contrato.

Si a mí me proponen por 1.000.000€ un trabajo de riesgo (en un incendio de plataforma de petróleo, por ejemplo) en el cual tengo un 75% de probabilidades de morir, es parte de mi libertad aceptarlo o rechazarlo-

(¿Qué hago yo explicándoles esta obviedad a este forero?...ay mi madre, qué diálogo de besugos, con las cosas inteligentes que escribe a veces...)


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ene 2013)

> Si a mí me proponen que me esclavice en un contrato, hay error invencible por parte del proponente, que no sabe que no se puede renunciar a la libertad mediante un contrato.



No, no lo hay, la irrenunciabilidad de ciertos derechos se presupone conocida por todos. Sería como si alguien alegase que "no sabía que matar era delito".



> Si a mí me proponen por 1.000.000€ un trabajo de riesgo (en un incendio de plataforma de petróleo, por ejemplo) en el cual tengo un 75% de probabilidades de morir, es parte de mi libertad aceptarlo o rechazarlo-



Mas bien me refería al caso de: te ofrezco 600€ por ese trabajo, pero si no lo aceptas, tranquilo, te pondré en una lista negra conocida por la práctica totalidad de los empleadores y nadie te va a ofrecer nada mejor nunca.

Incluso con una pistola en la cabeza el ser humano es libre, si nos ponemos. Ello no quiere decir que todos los actos "libres" hayan de ser validos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Mas bien me refería al caso de: te ofrezco 600€ por ese trabajo, pero si no lo aceptas, tranquilo, te pondré en una lista negra conocida por la práctica totalidad de los empleadores y nadie te va a ofrecer nada mejor nunca



Ayn Rand jamás ha abogado por eso.

Ayn Rand ha abogado por la Libertad total a la hora de contratar (o no).

Ayn Rand jamás ha abogado por las "Listas negras" de trabajadores.

Además: _"la práctica totalidad de los empleadores"_ es una frase que revela a una persona que NO HA PENSADO LO SUFICIENTE sobre Economía: CUALQUIERA puede emplear a otra persona en cualquier momento. Los "empleadores" no son un _Almanaque Gotha_ de Nobles de nacimiento que son siempre los mismos.


----------



## Lízien (9 Ene 2013)

*AYN RANDiano2*, creo sinceramente que el problema aquí es que me está viendo como un enemigo o que, como está tan acostumbrado a los ataques irracionales (y zafios a tenor de lo que se ve en los tags), está a la defensiva. En ningún momento mi comentario sobre el satanismo ha sido una crítica negativa al objetivismo, ni a Ayn Rand. Ni creo que sea diabólica o satanista la postura filosófica. Lo primero que he dicho es que no me quería posicionar sobre la altura moral que le doy al satanismo, pero al final me va a tocar hacerlo para que se me entienda.

Actualmente veo que el satanismo es humanismo con algo de pantomima. Humanismo como postura filosófica y pantomima por una mezcla entre la burla al cristianismo (los rituales me parecen más una broma intelectual que algo serio) y la necesidad de encauzar el sentimiento religioso que es casi inherente al hombre y darle cabida en el planteamiento filosófico. Si se elimina el dogma y el rito queda un planteamiento que personalmente no comparto pero tiene argumentos sólidos y respetables.

En el objetivismo lo que veo hasta ahora es humanismo y liberalismo (y, ojo, no un liberalismo de sálvese quien pueda, pero a cierto liberalismo económico conduce necesariamente el individualismo, al menos desde mi punto de vista). 

Si eliminamos la parte paródica y ritual de la filosofía de Anton Lavey y eliminamos la parte política/económica de la filosofía de Ayn Rand quedan dos núcleos muy similares, similares porque se basan en el humanismo. Y creo que ese núcleo es lo mejor de las dos corrientes, independientemente de que yo, como elección personal, pueda estar más de acuerdo con una que con otra.

No digo que esa coincidencia sea intencional. Ni que el hecho de que alguien se inspire en Ayn Rand para construir un pensamiento X convierta a Ayn Rand en partidaria de X (sería como decir que Platón era cristiano solo porque los neoplatónicos lo eran). 

Por otro lado, el problema que le veo a las teorías excesivamente liberales es que no tienen en cuenta la situación del individuo y las desigualdades que pueden producirse. Primero que no todos nacemos bajo las mismas circunstancias y por mucho que nos empeñemos y esforcemos a veces no es posible alcanzar éxito por muy creativos y geniales que seamos. Pero más allá de eso, en un terreno exclusivamente laboral, yo puedo aprovecharme de la situación desfavorecida de mi prójimo y explotarle/esclavizarle escudándome en el libre intercambio y en la libertad de elección suya. Juan ha sido engañado y necesita dinero porque no puede darle de comer a sus hijos y se mueren. Yo me ofrezco a darle dinero a cambio de cualquier barbaridad (barbaridad pueden ser unos intereses de usurero o sometimiento de cualquier tipo). Él lo necesita, es una necesidad básica porque sus hijos se mueren de hambre, y acepta. ¿Acepta libremente? Hombre, sí... pero no tenía otra opción, yo no he tenido escrúpulos y estoy aprovechando una situación trágica para obtener beneficio personal... Y con el trabajo lo mismo: cuántas veces no vemos sueldos miserables en trabajos arduos y condiciones esclavistas. No lo aceptes. Claro, no lo aceptes, pon la boca en la pared y a ver si así comes... porque lo que está claro es que habrá otro que sí aceptará esas condiciones por necesidad y yo podré seguir pagando una miseria por un trabajo arduo del que obtengo unos suculentos beneficios. Eso es injusto. Liberal e injusto. O justo pero de cabrones, lo que prefieras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Actualmente veo que el satanismo es humanismo con algo de pantomima



Discrepo al 100%.

Un Satanista cree en Satán, y Satán es no-humano. 

El Satanismo es una religión, con otro _ser supremo_ pero una religión, y Ayn Rand repudiaba toda religión (amén de las pantomimas satanistas y el culto satanista a la depravación).

¿No ha visto usted los 4 primeros posts del hilo?. ¿Qué tiene que ver la luminosa y radiente iconografía Objetivista con esto...?

























¡Nada!, ¡no tiene nada que ver!. El satanismo practica el _feísmo_ estético. Y la estética es hija de la ética.


----------



## LovelyHater (9 Ene 2013)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Entonces yo, con un avatar con la imagen de Henry Louis Mencken y el nombre del protagonista de una novela de Ayn Rand como nick debo ser también medio satanista. Lo que no sé es de qué forma encajar la cita de Lord Acton en la firma, pero todo se andará.
> 
> De lo que se entera uno leyendo burbuja.



::
O me explico fatal o me entendeis al reves.Es el tal Lavey quien copia cosas a Rand y a mas gente, no al contrario.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Ene 2013)

No he leído mucho de Ayn Rand, aunque lo poco que he leído me ha gustado mucho. 

Mi impresión es que la filosofía de Rand es una combinación de Nietzsche con John Stuart Mill. Es decir, en Rand se conjuga la libertad ética radical de Nietzsche con el liberalismo de Stuart Mill. 

Muy interesante, ciertamente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

Añadida addenda en expansión a 4º post:

*ADDENDA: Galería de arte que yo personalmente considero que tiene sense of life Objetivista.*

El _sense of life_ se define como:

_A sense of life is a pre-conceptual equivalent of metaphysics, an emotional, subconsciously integrated appraisal of man and of existence. It sets the nature of a man’s emotional responses and the essence of his character._

Sense of Life &mdash; Ayn*Rand Lexicon​
Digamos que es el "fondo" preconceptual mental y emocional de lo que alguien considera que es la vida.

Así, puede haber artistas que NO son Objetivistas pero que incorporen _"sense of life"_ objetivista a sus obras.

Pego clips que -en mi opinión personal- tienen tal _sense of life_:

[YOUTUBE]rkoo4Za2Hac[/YOUTUBE]

Sólo hasta 2:40. Presentación triunfal del Hombre desafiando un "límite absoluto": La "barrera del sonido". Al final el Hombre a base de valor e inteligencia, consigue atravesar esa barrera.

En 4:25 empieza otra secuencia MA-RA-VI-LLO-SA: Chuck Yeager asiste al entierro de un colega que ha fallecido tratando de atravesar la barrera del sonido. Ve a la mujer y al hijo del fallecido. Saludo de 3 cazas en vuelo rasante sobre el entierro en el desierto.

A pesar de todo él lo va a intentar de nuevo. Yeager cabalga al desierto a contemplar al X-1 probando sus motores quemando combustible. Puede morir al día siguiente en ese aparato y lo sabe, pero aún así intentará hacer "lo imposible".

Hasta 6:25.

En mi opinión personal EL OBJETIVISMO ES ESTA SECUENCIA: El Hombre domina al caballo, domina sus emociones ante la muerte y asume riesgos calculados para atravesar _"barreras naturales infranqueables"_. Además es insuperable la belleza plástica del X-1 Naranja en medio del desierto y su piloto a caballo.

Finalmente Chuck Yeager consigue "lo imposible" y atraviesa la barrera del Sonido con el avión naranja:

[YOUTUBE]hKGYm_jW60A[/YOUTUBE]

Otra maravillosa secuencia de esta película:

[YOUTUBE]6IztX-6iLXs[/YOUTUBE]

Sky Captain, otra película en mi opinión con secuencias con maravilloso _"sense of life"_:

[YOUTUBE]6LY9jRiuZYo[/YOUTUBE]

_*Dune*_. Reto a cualquiera a encontrar unos "buenos" de película más serios y más impecables que los de esta película:

[YOUTUBE]KwPTIEWTYEI[/YOUTUBE]

Para colmo el misticismo de Dune es...¡tecnológico!. El protagonista _doma_ a los gusanos de arena y construye _aparatos_ para destruir a distancia. Toda la película gira alrededor de una substancia _industrialmente necesari_a para los viajes interestelares.

Anuncios, "simples" anuncios que -a mi juicio- transmiten valores de confianza, optimismo y _tecnofilia_. Ayn Rand ya dijo que ante la plaga del "Arte Moderno" el arte se había refugiado en la publicidad, el cine y las melodías populares.

[YOUTUBE]1ZGwGFpjFxI[/YOUTUBE]

Están vendiendo un Talbot Horizon (disfrazado) en 1985 (facepalm)...pero...¡qué gran anuncio y qué optimismo exuda!:

_I am leaving in my new car

I am following a brand new star

That car...makes me feel the world is mine_​
Este anuncio -por su carácter _excesivo_- ha sido nominado como _"quintaesencia de los años 1980"_. 

[YOUTUBE]CP7ijUkgc-4[/YOUTUBE]

Insuperable _Sinfonía tecnofílica_ en minuto y medio. Un desastre de coche, ¡pero qué gran anuncio!.

[YOUTUBE]IHHZDbaUYJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Ídem.

[YOUTUBE]41cm7Z4pWf4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]p7jiTlv9wwI[/YOUTUBE]

Cuando era adolescente este anuncio del Ford Sierra me fascinaba, y no sabía por qué. Slogan español Objetivista 100%: 

_"Sierra, de lo que el Hombre es capaz"_.​
[YOUTUBE]dW62O4t3Hys[/YOUTUBE]

Multipremiado anuncio con música de jean Michael Jarre. Las personas que salen parecen sacadas de los héroes de _"La rebelión de Atlas"_.

[YOUTUBE]Ios9izFXBsk[/YOUTUBE]

Canto a la Industria Petroquímica impensable hoy en día. En 1989 el timo del "calentamiento global" aún estaba echando a andar. Aún se podían hacer anuncios así.

[YOUTUBE]gPvVUDn5VHc[/YOUTUBE]

Capitalismo para todos: Cualquiera puede hacerse Capitalista simplemente comprando acciones.

*SE ACEPTAN COLABORACIONES* 

Va a ser una sección con potencial prácticamente ilimitado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Ene 2013)

karamazov dijo:


> Por otro lado, aclarar que yo no tenia constancia de que Lavey tuviera a Rand como referente, ni que Rand tuviera a Agustin de Hipona como uno de los filosofos mas perniciosos para la humanidad. Pero estos detalles son facilmente inferibles si se contempla la historia desde una postura agustiniana.



Y a Santo Tomás como uno de los filósofos más grandes de la historia. Rand era aristotélica y antiplatonista y juzgaba a los filósofos en base a ello, antes de por ser ateos o no. 

San Agustín, platonista, era una mala influencia no por creer en Dios, sino por ser platonista. Santo Tomás, aristotélico, por mucho desprecio que Rand le tuviera a Dios, era uno de los filósofos más grandes por ser aristotélico. Los juzgaba por las premisas que usaban (sobre todo por establecer o no una distinción imaginaria entre un mundo real y otro ideal que consideraba mitológica: mito de la caverna, mundo sensible e inteligible, etc.)

No sé la opinión que tendría de escolásticos españoles, como Francisco Suarez, aristotélicos; o de filósofos árabes como Avicena, que también eran aristotélicos, pero supongo que sería positiva precisamente por serlo.

Antes de que alguien me diga que Aristóteles fue discípulo de Platón, Rand tenía la misma visión de ello que Weininger de Cristo y del judaísmo: debían partir de lo más bajo para llegar a lo más alto.


----------



## Kozak (9 Ene 2013)

Ufff, Elegidos para la Gloria... peliculón. Junto con Apolo 13, de lo mejor que se ha rodado _ever_.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 Ene 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> La verdad es que siempre me da dado mala espina el objetivismo, pese a que tengo puntos en común, su trasfondo instintivamente me levanta sospechas, como si fuera un amable y simpático oficial de las SS o algo así, no sabría como describirlo exactamente. También me evoca a esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los sistemas de pensamiento simplificadores acaban en cosas parecidas. Es el caso (también).


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Ene 2013)

da un poco penica... xD

Mola unicamente desde un punto de vista "retro futurista", como broma :XX:






​
Que tampco con "retro futuristas", pero bueno.... 8:

Por cierto, buscando a ver si los de Kraftwerkt habian sido influenciados, por la novelista y actriz, he caido en un foro donde situacion mejor el tema del Satanismo y DeLavey y donde estarian situados con respecto a los Randianos

Echoes of Ayn Rand: A “Submissive Wife” as President? - Page 2 - Psychology - Objectivist Living - Page 2

Saben situar mejor al Satanismo de De Lavey, como influencia de "goticos" y peña de esta que se disfraza de vampiro en los EEUU, que de Aynrandianos

Me parece una dato muy certero

Pero sigo sosteniendo que el Satanismo de De Lavey y el Objetivismo son primos, lo unico que seria muy friki el ponerse ahora a debatir dos dias como en los foros esos, por muy interesante que sea el tema

Creo que todos sabemos mas o menos lo que queremos decir, cuando decimos que el Objetivismo es parte de esa Corpus de pensamiento indivuadilista que para resumir, denominamos "Satanismo"


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ene 2013)

> Ayn Rand jamás ha abogado por eso.
> 
> Ayn Rand ha abogado por la Libertad total a la hora de contratar (o no).
> 
> Ayn Rand jamás ha abogado por las "Listas negras" de trabajadores.



La libertad pasa por asociarse, ¿no?.

Si hay "libertad total", es perfectamente lícito y legítimo que unos se asocien (libremente) para establecer sus objetivos (libremente).



> Además: "la práctica totalidad de los empleadores" es una frase que revela a una persona que NO HA PENSADO LO SUFICIENTE sobre Economía: CUALQUIERA puede emplear a otra persona en cualquier momento. Los "empleadores" no son un Almanaque Gotha de Nobles de nacimiento que son siempre los mismos.



Hoy, en 2013, si. En los años 10, 20 y 30 (la época de esta señora) era perfectamente posible encontrarse con que los empleadores estaban todos asociados, con lo que la situación se podía dar.

O, utilizando un ejemplo mas o menos actual: _objetivisticamente_ hablando, lo que hace Monsanto es perfectamente legítimo, puesto que los agricultores aceptan libremente contratar con ellos.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pego clips que -en mi opinión personal- tienen tal _sense of life_:
> 
> Anuncios, "simples" anuncios que -a mi juicio- transmiten valores de confianza, optimismo y _tecnofilia_. Ayn Rand ya dijo que ante la plaga del "Arte Moderno" el arte se había refugiado en la publicidad, el cine y las melodías populares.
> 
> ...



De todos los anuncios que a puesto me quedo sin lugar a dudas con el de repsol, creo que es realmente hermoso y lleno de fuerza, inspira confianza y optimismo. El hombre en su lucha eterna contra la naturaleza, tomar lo que es nuestro por derecho. Es épico, es vital, es maravilloso. Cuelgo unas fotos que creo que también son objetivistas y llenas de belleza y fuerza aunque quizás un poco monocromáticas para mi gusto.




































Espero que sean de su agrado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> De todos los anuncios que a puesto me quedo sin lugar a dudas con el de repsol, creo que es realmente hermoso y lleno de fuerza, inspira confianza y optimismo. El hombre en su lucha eterna contra la naturaleza, tomar lo que es nuestro por derecho. Es épico, es vital, es maravilloso. Cuelgo unas fotos que creo que también son objetivistas y llenas de belleza y fuerza aunque quizás un poco monocromáticas para mi gusto.



Las imágenes que usted ha puesto CARECEN DE IMPORTANCIA metafísica para los Objetivistas.

Los ACCIDENTES Y LAS DESGRACIAS NO son la esencia de la vida.

No hay cosa buena de la vida que no tenga en un contexto de DESGRACIA una connotación siniestra y negativa:

* La Comida engorda y uno se puede atragantar y asfixiar.

* Los libros pueden estar llenos de emntiras y tonterías.

* Los hijos pueden salirte yonkis y matarte para robarte.

* La casa puede quemarse y matarte.

* El coche puede matarte.

* La industria petrolera -sí- puede tener accidentes.

...ad nauseam.​
El qus usted haya CORRIDO a poner esas fotros indicas que *Ustedes se fijan en que la botella está medio vacía. Nosotros en que está medio llena.*

¿Pone usted también fotos de niños muertos en _ForoMamás_?.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (9 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Pone usted también fotos de niños muertos en _ForoMamás_?.



No y disculpe por las fotos ahora mismo le limpio el estropicio.
[YOUTUBE]OjGTof_ztx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trankimajin (9 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo alucino qué nivel (ínfimo) de "razonamientos" tengo que refutar.
> 
> * Que Himmler se inspirase en ,los Jesuitas, ¿hace que los jesuítas fuesen SS?.
> 
> ...



Agradezco que te tomes la molestia en refutarme sin molestarte por mis impertinencias, pero sigo viendo tu razonamiento plagado de medias verdades y propaganda del neo-caciquismo liberal.
¿De verdad crees tu que el dinero garantiza la supremacía del que más riqueza crea? ¿Que no se pervierte cuando puede ser manipulado como cualquier otro bien? 
¿Me puedes explicar porqué el saqueo de riqueza, llevado a cabo mediante la astucia y el engaño, es más legitimo que el saqueo realizado por la fuerza física?
¿Acaso no vivimos actualmente la mayor refutación al discurso del "Francisco d'Antonia" éste? : Que se puede manipular el precio del dinero hasta conseguir que su valor original de moneda de intercambio sea insignificante, o que se puede saquear -y a mucha mayor escala- controlando su flujo. Decir que el dinero huye de manos del malvado y ejerce de juez que acaba recompensando al trabajador me parece un camelo que ni Esperanza Aguirre harta de vino se atrevería a soltar.
Releo ahora que el Antonia alerta sobre cuando el dinero deja de ser legitimo. Si tu famoso billete de 5 euros puede ser tanto un testimonio del libre acuerdo entre hombres como del dominio y saqueo de una minoría sobre tu trabajo, entonces carece de cualquier significado moral. Igual que una pistola puede significar el derecho a la defensa de la libertad como el instrumento para forzar tu esclavitud.
¿No puedes imaginar un gobierno que bajo los sagrados principios del comercio y el valor del dinero esconda una tiranía equiparable a la que se podría conseguir mediante la fuerza física en cualquier "tribu de salvajes"? ¿Que genere una sociedad incapaz de crear nada que se eleve por encima del interés de acaparadores y el beneficio contable?
Toda la literatura Ayn randiana que he leído hasta ahora me parece un burdo intento para legitimar la tiranía de los resentidos históricos: feministas, judíos y semejantes.


----------



## elmegaduque (10 Ene 2013)

No hay más cera que la que arde:


----------



## Kozak (10 Ene 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> Ayn Randiano2, me pareces uno de los foreros más interesantes de Burbuja, pero este hilo me parece un intento para que nos unamos a tu *SECTA*. Este arte se me parece demasiado a tu tan denostado (imagino) realismo socialista.
> 
> A mí lo que me produce alegría es ver fotos de indígenas que jamás han tenido contacto con la civilización aynrandiana en la que vivimos, en armonía con la naturaleza.
> 
> ...



Escrito desde un ordenador producido en una muy contaminante fábrica, y usando electricidad que no proviene precisamente de los rayos de tormenta...Esa "Basura industrial y alienante" es lo que permite que nuestra esperanza de vida supere con mucho la de gente en el "estado de naturaleza".

El "Estado natural" del ser humano es el hambre, la escasez, la enfermedad. En las sociedades "no alienadas" muere más proporción de la población de modo violento que en nuestra "alienada" sociedad capitalista.

Lo siento, pero la civilización permite que muchos que sufriríamos o habríamos muerto hace mucho, vivamos y prosperemos. Entre ellos, la gran mayoría de los que tanto despotrican contra ella.

¿Qué cree, que sin dinero no habría prostitución infantil? Al contrario: la habría hasta aquí. Es el desarrollo y el no sentir el pellizco del hambre en la barriga lo que nos permite comernos la cabeza con la "moralidad" y lo "alienados" que estamos.


----------



## The ignorant (10 Ene 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> Ayn Randiano2, me pareces uno de los foreros más interesantes de Burbuja, pero este hilo me parece un intento para que nos unamos a tu *SECTA*. Este arte se me parece demasiado a tu tan denostado (imagino) realismo socialista.
> 
> *A mí lo que me produce alegría es ver fotos de indígenas que jamás han tenido contacto con la civilización aynrandiana en la que vivimos, en armonía con la naturaleza.*
> 
> .




A este respecto, y tras mi viaje a Brasil este Diciembre, decirle que le recomiendo encarecidamente que vea el documental "CORUMBIARA". Está en Youtube.



Es apasionante ver imágenes de indios no contactados y de cómo los madereros ocultan matanzas de aldeas enteras. 


Ya le digo, si no lo ha visto, DOCUMENTAL IMPRESCINDIBLE.


----------



## Wodans (10 Ene 2013)

La civilización no es mala por si misma, sino que depende de la forma en que se enfoque, la tendencia debería ir a quedarnos con lo bueno de la civilización y el estado natural, desechando lo pernicioso de cada una. Ya que el tema va de imágenes, digamos que entre esto:







Y esto:







Siempre me quedaré con esto otro:







En la primera ciudad (donde por cierto también podría haber puesto la típica ciudad llena de bloques de pisos uniformes y fábricas de la URSS, o una ciudad hipertecnificada de Japón), ejemplo de la tecnificación y el ideal objetivista, el individuo se encuentra siendo solo la parte de una masa, desarraigado, estresado, rodeado de ruidos, respirando aire fétido y totalmente alejado de su estado natural. No creo que sea el mejor lugar donde desarrollar la individualidad, más bien evoca a un hormiguero o a una colmena, lugares donde se prima la producción a la propia vida.

En el poblado de chozas, el individuo se encuentra en su estado natural, cierto, pero como ya han dicho eso no es necesariamente positivo: enfermedades allí incurables, imposibilidad de ver mundo más allá de tu terruño, sin posibilidad de desarrollarse individualmente debido al tribalismo extremo allá existente, quizá la gente vive más feliz, pero no tienen la oportunidad de comparar ni de escoger otra vida. Tampoco lo veo como el ideal.

En la tercera foto, lo que veo una integración entre el estado natural y el estado tecnificado, donde no pasas hambre, no mueres por cualquier gilipollez, no estás atado al tribalismo, puedes coger un coche, avión o barco e irte a donde te salga del nardo, tienes electricidad, agua caliente, internet y un acceso total a la tecnología...pero por si fuera poco, no tienes que vivir en bloques de 40 zulos, ni vas al trabajo apretujado en metro o perdiendo horas en atascos, ni respiras aire con todos los elementos de la tabla periódica, no tienes esa sensación de sentirte parte de una masa, de un hormiguero, tienes una identidad, y a pocos kilómetros de la ciudad tienes todo tipo de lugares donde estar en contacto con el estado natural: paisajes inmensos donde ir a hacer deporte, a pasear o simplemente a relajarse, a pasar un fin de semana en una cabaña a cazar alces o a pescar salmones, igual que en el Paleolítico, y si no te llena eso siempre podrás quedarte en casa jugando al WOW o comer en el McDonalds.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ene 2013)

Añadidos más vídeos al 4º post del hilo.



Marechal dijo:


> Ayn Randiano2, me pareces uno de los foreros más interesantes de Burbuja, pero este hilo me parece un intento para que nos unamos a tu *SECTA*



Si le parece una secta no entre. 

Yo _predico mi buena nueva_ porque a mí me ha sido muy positiva, y lo mismo lo puede ser para otros. 

Y porque cuantos más seamos los objetivistas mejor nos irá A TODOS, usted mismo incluído.



Kozak dijo:


> Ufff, Elegidos para la Gloria... peliculón. Junto con Apolo 13, de lo mejor que se ha rodado _ever_.



A mí me disgusta cierto tono _tongue in cheek_ que tienen la película de vez en cuendo, pero tiene secuencias simplemente magistrales.

En fin: Para eso está la tecla _FFW_ del mando del DVD/Blue Ray.



karamazov dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. En mi opinion es una culminacion del Renacimiento lo que se lleva/intenta llevar a cabo en la primera mitad del siglo XX, y Rand como ideologa y portavoz de ese nuevo renacimiento, es afin como no, a una parte de la obra Aristotelica y contraria a la platonica



Leonard Peikoff lo resumió diciendo que _toda la Historia de la Filosofía son notas a pie de página al_ (imaginario) _debate Platón-Aristóteles_.

Peikoff establece 2 ejes: 

Eje Platón --> Agustín --> Hegel --> Marx.

Eje Aristóteles --> Sto Tomás de Aquino --> Ayn Rand​
Cuando un Objetivista discute con un Marxista no está más que reviviendo discusiones de hace 25 siglos.







Por ejemplo (autocita):



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y ahora _*Filosofía*_ señores. Domina nuestra vida, aunque no lo sepamos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De mi hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-julio-anguita-hemerotecas-son-crueles.html


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (10 Ene 2013)

> Y porque cuantos más seamos los objetivistas mejor nos irá A TODOS, usted mismo incluído.



Eso roza la equizofrenia y el comportamiento sectario. En el fondo, el objetivismo funciona como una secta (un líder (fallecido en este caso, pero lider) de irrefutables dogmas, creencia ciega en que es la única opción viable, necesidad de proselitismo, etc).

Y de las sectas no sale nada bueno.


----------



## Kozak (10 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Eso roza la equizofrenia y el comportamiento sectario. En el fondo, el objetivismo funciona como una secta (un líder (fallecido en este caso, pero lider) de irrefutables dogmas, creencia ciega en que es la única opción viable, necesidad de proselitismo, etc).
> 
> *Y de las sectas no sale nada bueno.*



Eso es una afirmación sectaria, no sé si se da cuenta de la ironía...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2013)

Más vídeos añadidos al 4º post...he llegado al límite de caracteres en un post, cosa que no me había pasado nunca. 



Trankimajin dijo:


> ¿Me puedes explicar porqué el saqueo de riqueza, llevado a cabo mediante la astucia y el engaño, es más legitimo que el saqueo realizado por la fuerza física?



El Objetivismo asimila el fraude con el inicio de fuerza física:

_*Fraud​*

A unilateral breach of contract involves an indirect use of physical force: it consists, in essence, of one man receiving the material values, goods or services of another, then refusing to pay for them and thus keeping them by force (by mere physical possession), not by right—i.e., keeping them without the consent of their owner. Fraud involves a similarly indirect use of force: it consists of obtaining material values without their owner’s consent, under false pretenses or false promises._

Fraud &mdash; Ayn*Rand Lexicon​


Trankimajin dijo:


> ¿Acaso no vivimos actualmente la mayor refutación al discurso del "Francisco d'Antonia" éste? : Que se puede manipular el precio del dinero



El Objetivismo repudia el dinero fiat de precio manipulable.

Notros estamos a favor del dinero DE VERDAD con valor intrínseco.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Eso roza la equizofrenia y el comportamiento sectario. En el fondo, el objetivismo funciona como una secta (un líder (fallecido en este caso, pero lider) de irrefutables dogmas, creencia ciega en que es la única opción viable



Lea mi autocita del 4º post:



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Les adelanto un _schism_ dentro del Objetivismo: El señor Leonard Peikoff del *ARI* tiene una seria disputa con el señor David Kelley del *TOC* (_The Objectivist Center_, The Atlas Society |)
> 
> The ARI-TOC Dispute
> 
> ...



¿Le suena esto a cháchara de _creyente en dogmas_?.

¿Necesita que le liste en qué estoy en DESACUERDO con Ayn Rand?.

Hay un tendencia dogmática en el Objetivismo (como en todo _-ismo_, por cierto). Caer o no en ella depende de cada persona.

*¡Prometo contestar a todo el mundo!...cuando tenga tiempo. Un saludo A TODOS (también a los adversarios, ya que hacéis avanzar y refinar el debate).*


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (11 Ene 2013)

> ¿Le suena esto a cháchara de creyente en dogmas?.
> 
> ¿Necesita que le liste en qué estoy en DESACUERDO con Ayn Rand?.
> 
> Hay un tendencia dogmática en el Objetivismo (como en todo -ismo, por cierto). Caer o no en ella depende de cada persona.



Dentro de la cristiandad también hay versiones, pero no por ello menos dogmas.

El objetivismo se considera a si mismo la única explicación posible y la verdad cierta y absoluta de la realidad humana. Sólo por ello debe ser descartado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ene 2013)

> simplemente libertarianos o liberales que simpatizan con Ayn Rand y sus ideas



Creo que la mayoría somos de ese tipo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El objetivismo se considera a si mismo la única explicación posible y la verdad cierta y absoluta de la realidad humana. Sólo por ello debe ser descartado.



La Física Newtoniana se considera como _la única explicación posible y la verdad cierta y absoluta de la realidad_ de el comporamiento de los objetos a velocidades subrelativistas.

¿Dejamos de usarla por ello?.

¿No entiende usted que las _pretensiones_ de un sistema son independientes de la _validez_ del sistema?.



Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Creo que la mayoría somos de ese tipo.



Hasta un Cristiano puede beneficiarse del Objetivismo: Enfaticen el entronque con Sto Tomás de Aquino, sñaltense las críticas al teísmo y aprovéchense del resto.

Ayn Rand era más absolutista que yo:

_Es todo o nada. Si no aceptan todo mi sistema no son objetivistas._​
Vale, no somos objetivistas.

Pero nada nos impide beneficiarnos del 90% del Objetivismo que sí aceptamos.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (11 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hasta un Cristiano puede beneficiarse del Objetivismo: Enfaticen el entronque con Sto Tomás de Aquino, sñaltense las críticas al teísmo y aprovéchense del resto.
> 
> Ayn Rand era más absolutista que yo:
> 
> ...



Disculpe, ¿en que consiste exactamente ese 10% que no acepta? Se trata precisamente de las criticas al téismo o de otra cosa. Siento curiosidad.
Edito: No había visto esto:
"Hay un tendencia dogmática en el Objetivismo (como en todo -ismo, por cierto). Caer o no en ella depende de cada persona."
O sea que en realidad comparte las ideas objetivistas pero no tiene absoluta fe en ellas, ¿es esto?. Entonces como se puede cumplir lo de A=A, ¿No es este el dogma principal?.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (11 Ene 2013)

> La Física Newtoniana se considera como la única explicación posible y la verdad cierta y absoluta de la realidad de el comporamiento de los objetos a velocidades subrelativistas.
> 
> ¿Dejamos de usarla por ello?.
> 
> ¿No entiende usted que las pretensiones de un sistema son independientes de la validez del sistema?.



Una cosa es la ciencia y otra la filosofía, o en este caso, la religión no teísta.

Y de los filósofos que consideran que lo suyo es la única verdad absoluta, a la papelera sin miramientos.


----------



## Kozak (11 Ene 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> Disculpe, ¿en que consiste exactamente ese 10% que no acepta? Se trata precisamente de las criticas al téismo o de otra cosa. Siento curiosidad.
> Edito: No había visto esto:
> "Hay un tendencia dogmática en el Objetivismo (como en todo -ismo, por cierto). Caer o no en ella depende de cada persona."
> O sea que en realidad comparte las ideas objetivistas pero no tiene absoluta fe en ellas, ¿es esto?.* Entonces como se puede cumplir lo de A=A, ¿No es este el dogma principal?*.



Eso no es un dogma sino un axioma. No es algo que sea cuestión de fe, sino de simple lógica. No confundamos.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es el problema? ¿La selección natural es el problema? *Me imagino que eres consciente de que, gracias a la selección natural, desarrollamos todas las cualidades de las que tanto nos ufanamos mongamente.* Sin embargo, hemos extirpado la selección natural de la forma más alegre. ¿Sabías que desde la edad de piedra hemos estado perdiendo capacidad craneal, inteligencia, salud y fuerza? Por no hablar de valor, honor y cosas de esas tan hantikuadas.
> 
> 
> Y ése es el problema. Que la gente sobreviva sin haberse sacado el carnet de superviviente. Esta proliferación preocupante de bípedos tarados nos está abocando a la implosión y al cataclismo.
> ...



La selección natural tiene un problema: es muy lenta. Y los cambios en el mundo que (sí) hemos ayudado a crear son muy rápidos. Estamos perfectamente adaptados por la evolución a vivir en las grandes sabanas de África de hace cuarto de millón de años. Lo cual es una putada si pretendemos sobrevivir en.... cualquier otro puto momento y lugar.

Nuestra confianza en la tecnología es solo un aspecto más de la selección natural, es el modo que tenemos de cumplir el mandato biológico de sobrevivir como especie. No lo olvide.


----------



## Cheshire (11 Ene 2013)

Mmm... las ideas no definen a una persona, la persona define a las ideas.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Ene 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> Aquí el forero Cojonesya deja las cosas claras:
> 
> Es normal cuando una sociedad fetichiza pornográficamente los conceptos de valor, mercancía y ganancia hasta extremos en los que se llega a afirmar que la propiedad privada de los medios de producción, y por tanto el capitalismo, es el estado natural del hombre. Para ser el estado natural del hombre, el mercado ha tenido que asentarse en medio mundo mediante genocidios, guerras y exterminios imperialistas a los que las distintas poblaciones nativas han opuesto férrea resistencia casi la totalidad de las veces hoyga. Qué "estado natural humano" más extraño ése, contra el que el propio ser humano se rebela una y otra vez... Incluso en el día a día de los zombis tarados, castrados e infantilizados que conformamos el sustrato base de la población de occidente, todos los días las personas llevan a cabo, hasta inconscientemente, comportamientos que se salen de toda lógica capitalista.
> 
> ...



El forero Conojesya confunde ahí _capitalismo _con simple _civilización_ y desarrollo tecnológico. Que los medios de producción sean de propiedad pública o privada no cambia en nada lo que describe. (De hecho los países comunistas se han caracterizado por su brutalidad con el medio ambiente, su industrialismo y su alienación. Y el mismo Marx despreciaba terriblemente a los pueblos "históricamente atrasados" en sus escritos y abogaba directamente por un cuasi-genocidio para con ellos. No hay más que leer lo que opinaba de -precisamente- los indígenas americanos o incluso los habitantes de algunas regiones europeas, como los vascos)

Las únicas corrientes (en sociedades desarrolladas) algo más respetuosas con la naturaleza (incluyendo la naturaleza humana) que se han encontrado en la práctica son los partidos verdes de algunas socialdemocracias Europeas, sobre todo el norte de Europa, y, quizá el más significativo, el nazismo.

La forma de vida humana más natural en el sentido de que es para la que estamos adaptados genéticamente (aunque la adaptación varía étnicamente, con los negros y algunos pueblos indígenas en un extremo, y los judíos y orientales en el otro), es sin duda la del final del paleolítico. 

El problema es que es tan poco productiva que viviendo de esa forma no se podría alimentar ni al 5% de la población mundial actual. Y que la dinámica de las cosas inevitablemente lleva a que los pueblos que han adoptado primero la agricultura, luego la industria, etc. (manifestaciones todas de la misma cosa) crezcan en número y conquisten y eliminen o "conviertan" a los que no. Simplemente porque es un modelo de organización más eficiente, aunque no por ello necesariamente _mejor_.

Coincido con Wodans en que debemos intentar quedarnos con la cosas buenas del desarrollo tecnológico. En mi opinión nuestra tarea decisiva es dominar a la tecnología, y no permitir que la tecnología nos domine a nosotros poniéndonos a su servicio en lugar de a la inversa, y convirtiéndonos en una pieza más de su propia dinámica contínua hacia una mayor eficiencia en la que a veces nos vemos atrapados. Lamentablemente mientras la población siga creciendo no tendremos otra opción más que ese "desarrollismo perpetuo" (mientras sea posible) o el hambre para amplias capas de la población.


----------



## Cheshire (11 Ene 2013)

¿Los objetivistas proclaman que solo hay una verdad, lógica, la suya propia? ¿O me he perdido?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una cosa es la ciencia y otra la filosofía



No señor: La Ciencia es una rama de la Filosofía.

Inicialmente a la Ciencia se le llamaba _Filosofía Natural_:







Sin Filosofía es PERFECTAMENTE IMPOSIBLE hacer Ciencia.



Cheshire dijo:


> Mmm... las ideas no definen a una persona, la persona define a las ideas.



Pues no, mire.

Newton era un cascarrabias insoportable, pero descubrió las leyes del movimiento.

_Las verdades son verdades, las diga Agamenón o su porquero._



DoctorGonzo dijo:


> Disculpe, ¿en que consiste exactamente ese 10% que no acepta? Se trata precisamente de las criticas al téismo o de otra cosa. Siento curiosidad.



Excelente pregunta. Es como preguntarme por el sentido de la vida.

No, no es la demoledora (y certerísima) crítica al teísmo de Ayn Rand el 10% que no acepto (esos sí, Ayn Rand no _odiaba_ la religión, a la cual reconocía su valor como _protofilosofía_).

Lo que no acepto de Ayn Rand es:

* Las _boutades_ tipo "una mujer no puede ser presidente USA".

* La idea de que un país libre está moralmente autorizado para atacar o invadir a cualquier dictadura. Esto es un disparate de la señora Rand: No todos los países pueden o deben vivir en Libertad. hay gentes que no estan preparadas para ello...¡pero no por eso "merecen" ser invadidas por los países libres!. ¡La gente menos evolucionada tienen también derecho a vivir su vida!.

* La idea de que no se podía abandonar sin más la Guerra de Vietnam en los años 1960. La señora Rand se oponía a esa guerra... pero decía que no se podía salir de ella sin más. 

* Que dijese que era mejor hacerse del Partido Comunista que ahacerse Libertariano. Esta exigencia de "pureza ideológica" después de ella respaldar a _*Nixon*_ :ouch::ouch::ouch:.

* El tratamiento del sexo y del amor *en sus novelas* es bastante Sado Masoquista. La señora Rand tenía un problema emocional de fondo que jamás quiso reconocer. Hay escenas de amor y sexo en _El Manantial_ y en _La Rebelión de Atlas_ que me "chirrían" espantosamente. 

En contraposición, su tratamiento del tema del Amor y el Sexo *en sus textos teóricos* es impecable y enormemente útil y esclarecedor. No lo digo sólo yo: Me lo dicen también personas NO Objetivistas a quienes he dado consejos en esta materia y me han dicho que les ha ido muy bien. Yo...¡dando consejos amorosos que funcionan!. Se lo debo a la señora Rand. 

* Me gustan muchísimo Beethoven y Wagner, y no tengo que pedir perdón a nadie por ello.

* Lo del aborto no lo veo nada claro. Me impactó mucho esa frase de Ron Paul (partero él mismo, por cierto) diciendo que él lo consideraba un _"inicio de violencia"_. No tengo tan claro como la señora Rand que un feto no tenga nada de humano. Es un tema complejísimo que me supera, y prefiero ni opinar sobre él.

* Los niños creo que SÍ merecerían cierto grado de protección estatal a cargo de impuestos para niños en situación de necesidad. A los adultos podemos y debemos responsabilizarles de su vida, pero con los niños NO podemos hacer eso. 

* Hay una vena _*antimaternal*_ en los escritos de la señora Rand que a veces me horroriza. Uno de los personajes de "La Rebelión de Atlas" le rompe los dientes a una niña repelente porque le han puesto Ortodoncia con dinero de impuestos, y quien se los rompe ya no puede comprar discos, ahogado por el fisco. Presentan este acto de tortura infantil -me temo- como algo _Justo_. Es horrible. Hay varios textos así.

* La Psicología no está bien integrada dentro las ideas de la señora Rand. Pista: Nathaniel Branden es psicólogo. El cataclísmico _split_ Rand-Branden selló una tendencia antipsicológica muy perniciosa dentro del Objetivismo. Decir que alguien _"psicologizaba"_ se convirtió en una excomunión dentro del Objetivismo.

* Desarrollando el punto anterior: Hay un excesivo _*Voluntarismo*_ en laas novelas de Ayn Rand. No hay subconsciente, no hay conflictos internos, no hay _*Estructura de Carácter*_ (Wilhelm Reich es otra gran influencia en mi vida), no hay infancia, no hay traumas adolescentes...Los personajes Randianos parecen surgir hechos y terminados al nacer, como Atenea saliendo del cráneo de Zeus:







* Como coda a todo este _anti-psicologismo_: Ayn Rand desmanteló intencionalmente todo su floreciente "emporio" Objetivista cuando Nathaniel Branden la abandonó a ella como amante ya su mujer por una jovencita. Es increíble ver a alguien destruir por un asunto sentimental parte de su obra en el mundo. Un crítico de Ayn Rand titulo este episodio: _"Humano, demasiado humano"_. La señora Rand no pudo tolerar psicológicamente el ser _abandonada_ sentimentalmente. La entiendo perfectamente y no la condeno porque yo he tenido reacciones similares.​
Puede haber malinterpretaciones por mi parte de la obra de la señora Rand. No se tomen todo esto al pie de la letra porque estoy recordando 10 años de lecturas y puedo no haber entendido o no recordar bien cosas.

....uhmmm...nunca había puesto por escrito todo esto. Gracias por estimularme a recapitular todo este material.

Este es mi 10% de desacuerdo con la señora Rand. Parafraseando a Aristóteles:

_Estimo mucho a Ayn Rand, pero estimo más a La Verdad._​
En el 90% restante creo que la señora Rand demostró sobradamente sus posiciones con perfecta lógica, y que vio y expresó ideas valiosísimas que nadie más ha visto antes o después.

El 10% es perfectamente tolerable visto el 90% de sus logros, lo mismo que los estudios de Newton sobre Alquimia o sobre el Templo de Jerusalén se ven totalment ecompensado por su _Principia Mathematica_. 



DoctorGonzo dijo:


> O sea que en realidad comparte las ideas objetivistas pero no tiene absoluta fe en ellas, ¿es esto?. Entonces como se puede cumplir lo de A=A, ¿No es este el dogma principal?.



A = A es un _*axioma*_, no un dogma, como ya le ha dicho Kozac

Un axioma es totalmente irrefutable, pues todo intento de refutarlo se autoinvalida de forma automática. *Si lo desea le explico porqué y se lo demuestro*, todo desde el Objetivismo.

Uno no _cree_ en el Objetivismo. En realidad uno no debe de _creer_ en nada.

Uno _sabe_, que es totalmente diferente.


----------



## Cheshire (12 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues no, mire.
> 
> Newton era un cascarrabias insoportable, pero descubrió las leyes del movimiento.
> 
> _Las verdades son verdades, las diga Agamenón o su porquero._



Digo que un artista es primero persona, y después artista. No confundir al actor con el personaje. A eso me refiero. Hay verdades temporales... de echo todas lo son. La verdad es temporal, transitoria, hasta que encuentren una que mejore a la anterior, sea en 5 minutos o en 500 años. 

No puedes pretender que haya una verdad común a todos los puntos de vista sobre la tierra. Tal vez en las matemáticas si la haya, o en ciertas ciencias, pero en realidad en muchas otras cosas solo hay... creencias, dogmas, paradigmas... es decir, nada realmente verdadero o eterno para la mente humana.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A = A es un _*axioma*_, no un dogma, como ya le ha dicho Kozac
> 
> Un axioma es totalmente irrefutable, pues todo intento de refutarlo se autoinvalida de forma automática. *Si lo desea le explico porqué y se lo demuestro*, todo desde el Objetivismo.
> 
> ...



Tiene usted razón es un axioma no un dogma, el principio de identidad ¿no?


----------



## Kozak (12 Ene 2013)

Cheshire dijo:


> Digo que un artista es primero persona, y después artista. No confundir al actor con el personaje. A eso me refiero. Hay verdades temporales... *de echo todas lo son.* La verdad es temporal, transitoria, hasta que encuentren una que mejore a la anterior, sea en 5 minutos o en 500 años.
> 
> No puedes pretender que haya una verdad común a todos los puntos de vista sobre la tierra. Tal vez en las matemáticas si la haya, o en ciertas ciencias, pero en realidad en muchas otras cosas solo hay... creencias, dogmas, paradigmas... es decir, nada realmente verdadero o eterno para la mente humana.



De hecho, si esa frase fuera cierta, se auto-invalidaría. Si todas las verdades son temporales, decir "todas las verdades son temporales" constituiría una verdad fija e inmutable, paradójicamente.

Confunde la verdad (que existe y es real) con el conocimiento de la misma (nunca total por las limitaciones de la psique humana). La verdad es una y única, es la realidad. Si no existiera la verdad, no habría realidad. Volvamos al principio de identidad: A=A. Que nosotros desconozcamos A, o la confundamos con B, no la elimina o la transforma en B.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (12 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Como coda a todo este anti-psicologismo: Ayn Rand desmanteló intencionalmente todo su floreciente "emporio" Objetivista cuando Nathaniel Branden la abandonó a ella como amante ya su mujer por una jovencita. Es increíble ver a alguien destruir por un asunto sentimental parte de su obra en el mundo. Un crítico de Ayn Rand titulo este episodio: "Humano, demasiado humano". La señora Rand no pudo tolerar psicológicamente el ser abandonada sentimentalmente. La entiendo perfectamente y no la condeno porque yo he tenido reacciones similares.



Curiosa la anécdota, se le podría aplicar aquella cita de Pascal:"El corazón tiene razones que la razón no entiende."
Y es precisamente esto, a mi modo de entender, el quid del asunto. La parte irracional del hombre, los sentimientos, la parte que rechaza el A=A no porque no lo comprenda sino porque le es imposible aceptarlo. ¿Como puede funcionar un sistema basado enteramente en la razón cuando en el ser humano existe una parte irracional? 
Por otro lado. ¿Que opinión le merece la cienciologia, señor AYN RANDiano2?


----------



## Cheshire (12 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> La verdad es una y única, es la realidad. Si no existiera la verdad, no habría realidad.



Es decir la verdad y la realidad es incognoscible, sólo podemos hacer congeturas acerca de ella, hemos creado un 'mapa' mental del territorio (incognoscible), y si no estoy equivocado creo poder demostrarlo.


----------



## Cheshire (12 Ene 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> los sentimientos, la parte que rechaza el A=A no porque no lo comprenda sino porque *le es imposible aceptarlo*.



Eso no lo comparto, además que existen otros tipos de lógica no aristotélica.

De todas maneras creo que ya he llegado a no estar seguro de casi nada como para defender mis ideas o atacar las de otro por tener una versión compatible con mi visión. Simplemente recientemente he ido cambiando en el proceso, en vez de pretender cambiar a otros por mis ideales... o al no haber podido. No voy a ser hipócrita, he tenido muchas veces la intención de "educar" a gente, es decir, enseñarles lo que es bueno para que perciban bien, como yo, traerlos a mi túnel de realidad. Eso me parece un enorme error de mi parte, debo informar, no educar a otros bajo mi punto de vista. También es verdad que he sentido algo de pena al no encontrar a nadie en mi entorno cercano a mi punto de vista. Al final pienso que es imposible tener una percepción similar, porque incluso bajo una misma idea la mayoría no nos podemos entender. De todas maneras, cada persona tiene una filosofía acorde a él. A veces se dan paradojas de que los que tienen una visión rígida necesitan filosofías contrarias a su rigidez y viceversa.


----------



## Kozak (12 Ene 2013)

Cheshire dijo:


> Es decir la verdad y la realidad es incognoscible, sólo podemos hacer congeturas acerca de ella, hemos creado un 'mapa' mental del territorio (incognoscible), y si no estoy equivocado creo poder demostrarlo.



El hecho de considerar a la verdad como incognoscible ya es una conjetura sobre algo que es cognoscible de la misma...

De momento lo único que está demostrando es que la ortografía le importa tres rábanos.



Marechal dijo:


> El arte objetivista me recuerda al arte marxista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, para algo bueno que hicieron los marxistas, vamos a aceptárselo. Aunque Rivera me hiede, al igual que su mujer, prefiero a Brodsky o a Reshétnikov.


----------



## Cheshire (12 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> El hecho de considerar a la verdad como incognoscible ya es una conjetura sobre algo que es cognoscible de la misma...



Vaya, lo siento, se me pasó que era con "j". A veces tengo esos deslices nada intencionado. 

Y bueno has dicho que el hecho de saber que algo es algo, ya nos dice algo de algo. Más o menos. Muy edificante jeje


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Ene 2013)

> No señor: La Ciencia es una rama de la Filosofía.
> 
> Inicialmente a la Ciencia se le llamaba Filosofía Natural:



Pero esta señora no hacía ciencia (al parecer era incapaz de ello), y en filosofía no hay verdades absolutas: es todo opinable, por tanto, todas las corrientes con ínfulas absolutistas y religiosas deben ser descartadas.

Hasta el Catolicismo admite que hay salvación fuera del mismo.


----------



## Kozak (12 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pero esta señora no hacía ciencia (al parecer era incapaz de ello), *y en filosofía no hay verdades absolutas: es todo opinable, por tanto, todas las corrientes con ínfulas absolutistas y religiosas deben ser descartadas.*
> 
> Hasta el Catolicismo admite que hay salvación fuera del mismo.



Lo cual, paradójicamente, es una verdad absoluta...


----------



## Wodans (12 Ene 2013)

El problema no es creer en verdades absolutas, sino creerse en posesión de la verdad absoluta. Ese es un inicio del totalitarismo.


----------



## Lízien (12 Ene 2013)

Yo creo que la lógica no es precisamente filosofía «opinable» y «subjetiva»...


----------



## LovelyHater (12 Ene 2013)

¿Que lectura recomendaríais para empezar a conocer el objetivismo? 
gracias de antemano


----------



## Nopleravet (12 Ene 2013)

Gran e interesante hilo, gracias por todas las aportaciones, suelen ser viento fresco y renovador en este foro cada vez mas acosado desde varios frentes por distintos dogmas.

Dado el vinculo especial que unio a Ayn Rand con un pais como Estados Unidos, aprovecho para colgar alguna foto sobre su septimo presidente Andrew Jackson, sobre el cual escribi un hilo hace algun tiempo ( http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-aniversario-de-veto-al-ii-banco-de-eeuu.html ) y que, siendo el primero de origenes humildes, es quiza el que mejor representa la superacion y la demostracion de que con unos principios solidos, y un caracter y fuerza de voluntad inquebrantables, se puede llegar practicamente hasta donde uno quiera.













Añado una frase suya, aunque Jackson seguramente solo encaja con algunos de los postulados de Ayn Rand, esta es bastante objetivista (sacada de su mensaje anual al congreso del 8 de Diciembre de 1829, sobre su proyecto de ley "Indian Removal Act" para evitar el conflicto entre las tribus americanas y los nuevos pobladores blancos que llegaban al territorio, desplazando a las primeras en una polemica decision):

_"...Philanthropy could not wish to see this continent restored to the conditions in which it was found by our forefathers. What good man would prefer a country covered with forests and ranged by a few thousand savages to our extensive Republic, studded with cities, towns, and prosperous farms, embellished with all the improvements which art can devise or industry execute, occupied by more than 12,000,000 happy people, and filled with all the blessings of liberty, civilization, and religion?"_

https://www.mtholyoke.edu/acad/intrel/andrew.htm

Andrew Jackson - Good Evil & The Presidency - PBS Documentary - YouTube


----------



## Lízien (12 Ene 2013)

LovelyHater dijo:


> ¿Que lectura recomendaríais para empezar a conocer el objetivismo?
> gracias de antemano



Me recomendaron hace unas páginas este enlace: http://archipielagolibertad.org/upload/files/001-12-Rand.php

Estoy leyendo los artículos cuando tengo tiempo y, aunque la traducción a veces chirría, lo que es el contenido sirve para hacerse una idea. Y a mí me ha despertado la curiosidad por libros concretos como _La rebelión de Atlas_, que espero conseguir pronto.

Si hay más aportaciones las tendré en cuenta, pero por ahí tienes bastante para empezar.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (13 Ene 2013)

Hay un punto de vista de Ayn Rand bastante errado, y se basa en el sempiterno Nature vs Nurture. Ayn Rand expone que los talentos y habilidades humanas son básicamente innatas. Que hay superdotados y subnormales, y que la realidad es así. Es como si estableciera un sistema de castas, cada cual con su C.I. establecido, de mayor a menor.

Por contra, la Ciencia del rendimiento experto y la excelencia ha avanzado muchísimo los últimos 30 años, gracias a trabajos de K.A. Ericsson et al. Hoy en día sabemos que los talentos naturales, de existir, no son condición ni necesaria ni suficiente para llegar a la cima en cualquier ámbito profesional.

Ella misma se dice inteligente (por naturaleza claro). Establece que el peso de la evolución tecnológica recae en las mentes privilegiadas. Hoy sabemos que de privilegiadas, poco. Como bien sabía Cajal:* "todo hombre puede ser, si se lo propone, escultor de su propio cerebro".*

Exceptuando ese punto de vista, quizás errado por la mala influencia de la pseudociencia de F. Galton, casi todo el andamiaje teórico del Objetivimo me parece muy interesante.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Ene 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> Hay un punto de vista de Ayn Rand bastante errado, y se basa en el sempiterno Nature vs Nurture. Ayn Rand expone que los talentos y habilidades humanas son básicamente innatas. Que hay superdotados y subnormales, y que la realidad es así. Es como si estableciera un sistema de castas, cada cual con su C.I. establecido, de mayor a menor.
> 
> Por contra, la Ciencia del rendimiento experto y la excelencia ha avanzado muchísimo los últimos 30 años, gracias a trabajos de K.A. Ericsson et al. Hoy en día sabemos que los talentos naturales, de existir, no son condición ni necesaria ni suficiente para llegar a la cima en cualquier ámbito profesional.
> 
> ...



Lo que he observado es bien diferente.

Parejas que tienen dos niños adoptados de diferentes razas y evidentemente progenitores, y cada niño es totalmente diferente en capacidades a sus padres una vez llega a la edad adulta.

Se puede estimular a los niños igual y todos serán diferentes en capacidad...comprobado tras cualquier experimento de socialización colectiva fuera de la familia como los soviéticos o los llevados a cabo en los _kibbutzim_ de Israel.

Cajal era de esos sanos que hablan muy bien al enfermo.


----------



## y punto pelota (13 Ene 2013)

Ramón y Cajal era culturista: quizá simplemente extrapolaba al cerebro de los demás los avances que él mismo obtenía en sus músculos gracias al esfuerzo...


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No señor: La Ciencia es una rama de la Filosofía.
> 
> Inicialmente a la Ciencia se le llamaba _Filosofía Natural_:
> 
> ...



esto es histórica y metodológicamente obvio

[/QUOTE]

A = A es un _*axioma*_, no un dogma, como ya le ha dicho Kozac

Un axioma es totalmente irrefutable, pues todo intento de refutarlo se autoinvalida de forma automática. *Si lo desea le explico porqué y se lo demuestro*, todo desde el Objetivismo.

[/QUOTE]


Y el axioma de las paralelas? se toma como cierto una formulación o su contraria y te salen dos geometrías, al menos, perfectamente válidas.

Al final en el pensamiento formal los axiomas te los puedes sacar perfectamente de la manga, inventarte unas reglas de producción y a calcular teoremas.

Que tengan correspondencia con algo de otra realidad, es otra cosa.

Y de dónde surgen los axiomas? de la imaginación, de percepciones directas normalmente compartidas.

La intuición es superior a la razón y la que la alimenta, aunque esta parece que siempre tiene su lugar, cabe preguntarse si en algún momento desaparece, se queda corta, es posible dados sus propios límites.

En la filosofías orientales A= a todo lo demás. En la filosofía budista se exploran los límites de la razón al aplicarla para buscar la verdad absoluta o la naturaleza de la realidad. 

Cuaquiera que medite un tiempo empezará a comprender cosas que no se pueden simbolizar.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Ene 2013)

> Lo cual, paradójicamente, es una verdad absoluta...



La diferencia es que estoy dispuesto a aceptar la posibilidad de que existiese una "verdad absoluta", mientras que la secta objetivista considera que la suya lo es, y que el Universo no puede ser si no es a través del Objetivismo.

Eso y considerarse a si mismos como la culminación del pensamiento humano, algo muy gracioso (a la par que terrorífico, si no fuese porque no tienen poder).


----------



## Lízien (13 Ene 2013)

No sé si se tratará de un 50/50 o un 60/40, pero sobre la herencia genética se puede trabajar para desarrollar las capacidades cognitivas, no todo son los genes. Y, a la vez, como habéis dicho, ante las mismas condiciones externas el sujeto se desenvuelve y desarrolla de manera diferente según sus habilidades/capacidades innatas.

A mí ese aspecto también es el que menos me convence, pero como filosofía ética personal me parece interesante, y las críticas a los otros sistemas, salvando algo de demagogia que he encontrado, también son muy acertadas.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ene 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> Hay un punto de vista de Ayn Rand bastante errado, y se basa en el sempiterno Nature vs Nurture. Ayn Rand expone que los talentos y habilidades humanas son básicamente innatas. Que hay superdotados y subnormales, y que la realidad es así. Es como si estableciera un sistema de castas, cada cual con su C.I. establecido, de mayor a menor.
> 
> Por contra, la Ciencia del rendimiento experto y la excelencia ha avanzado muchísimo los últimos 30 años, gracias a trabajos de K.A. Ericsson et al. Hoy en día sabemos que los talentos naturales, de existir, no son condición ni necesaria ni suficiente para llegar a la cima en cualquier ámbito profesional.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que precisamente ese punto de vista de Rand es de lo más acertado de la filosofía.

Una vez alcanzados unos mínimos de prosperidad en la infancia, la crianza influye más bien poco en la inteligencia. Es casi todo genética, y recomiendo leer al doctor Kanazawa (un descubrimiento que he hecho gracias a este nuestro foro).



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> *La diferencia es que estoy dispuesto a aceptar la posibilidad de que existiese una "verdad absoluta",* mientras que la secta objetivista considera que la suya lo es, y que el Universo no puede ser si no es a través del Objetivismo.
> 
> Eso y considerarse a si mismos como la culminación del pensamiento humano, algo muy gracioso (a la par que terrorífico, si no fuese porque no tienen poder).



Pues reformule la frase porque no es eso lo que ha dicho.



Lízien dijo:


> No sé si se tratará de un 50/50 o un 60/40, pero sobre la herencia genética se puede trabajar para desarrollar las capacidades cognitivas, *no todo son los genes.* Y, a la vez, como habéis dicho, ante las mismas condiciones externas el sujeto se desenvuelve y desarrolla de manera diferente según sus habilidades/capacidades innatas.
> 
> A mí ese aspecto también es el que menos me convence, pero como filosofía ética personal me parece interesante, y las críticas a los otros sistemas, salvando algo de demagogia que he encontrado, también son muy acertadas.



Los genes no lo son todo... son lo único.

Common Misconceptions About Intelligence IV: Genes Don

Common Misconceptions About Intelligence V: Education Increases Intelligence | E pur si muove | Big Think

Se esté de acuerdo o no con él, es muy interesante leerlo.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ene 2013)

madre mía, que paranoia con los genes, no se sostiene por ningún lado la prevalencia del los genes sobre el medio, que para el genoma ya es la célula (no podemos reducir la célula al genoma). Es una herramienta más de una entidad superior e integradora llamada célula.

Máximo Sandín:

y esto respecto del cáncer, por ejemplo, se está demostrando de manera absoluta con la influencia decisiva de la dieta en el desarrollo del mismo en individuos genéticamente susceptibles.


----------



## Lízien (13 Ene 2013)

No lo son todo. 

Yo no comparto el 50/50 (más bien me inclino a un 80/20), pero el medio influye.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ene 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> madre mía, que paranoia con los genes, *no se sostiene por ningún lado la prevalencia del los genes sobre el medio*, que para el genoma ya es la célula (no podemos reducir la célula al genoma). Es una herramienta más de una entidad superior e integradora llamada célula.
> 
> Máximo Sandín:
> 
> y esto respecto del cáncer, por ejemplo, se está demostrando de manera absoluta con la influencia decisiva de la dieta en el desarrollo del mismo en individuos genéticamente susceptibles.



Pues yo la veo por todos lados. Gente criada en iguales condiciones o muy similares, y que acaban siendo personalidades completamente distintas. Si eso no es prevalencia de los genes que baje Dios en Su pompa celestial y lo vea.



Lízien dijo:


> No lo son todo.
> 
> Yo no comparto el 50/50 (más bien me inclino a un 80/20), pero el medio influye.



Yo creo que el medio, una vez superados unos mínimos, influye una poca mierda.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (13 Ene 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *Lo que he observado es bien diferente.
> *



Indexeme aquí y ahora esos estudios en pubmed. Desde un punto de vista evolutivo y biologico, no tiene sentido y es demasiado caro el que haya genes que codifiquen redes neuronales específicas para ser, por ejemplo, un excelente pintor, o cirujano. Actualmente se está avanzando mucho en la teoría de la mielinización, que explicaría bastante bien los efectos del trabajo elaborado y dedicado.

Es muy simple: ¿qué hace a alguien bueno en su campo profesional? ¿la habilidad innata? ¿su inteligencia (de las multiples que hay? ¿qué factor lo determina? Estas y otras preguntas se las han planteado los investigadores sobre el rendimiento en la excelencia, y los hechos apuntan a otra realidad.




Kozak dijo:


> *Una vez alcanzados unos mínimos de prosperidad en la infancia, la crianza influye más bien poco en la inteligencia. Es casi todo genética*



Al igual que con el señor Da grappla Realoaded, le pido que enlace aquí los artículos indexados en pubmed para que podamos analizarlos.

Por mi parte, les dejo aquí unos cuantos que refutan sus trasnochadas teorías:

"Exceptional performance is frequently attributed to genetic differences in talent. Since Sir Francis Galton's book, Hereditary Genius, many scientists have cited heritable factors that set limits of performance and only allow some individuals to attain exceptional levels. However, thus far these accounts have not explicated the causal processes involved in the activation and expression of unique genes in DNA that lead to the emergence of distinctive physiological attributes and cognitive capacities (innate talent). This article argues on the basis of our current knowledge that it is possible to account for the development of elite performance among healthy children without recourse to innate talent (genetic endowment)--excepting the innate determinants of body size. Our account is based on the expert-performance approach and proposes that the distinctive characteristics of exceptional performers are the result of adaptations to extended and intense practice activities that selectively activate dormant genes that are contained within all healthy individuals' DNA. Furthermore, the theoretical framework of expert performance explains the apparent emergence of early talent by identifying factors that influence starting ages for training and the accumulated engagement in sustained extended deliberate practice, such as motivation, parental support, and access to the best training environments and teachers. In sum, our empirical investigations and extensive reviews show that the development of expert performance will be primarily constrained by individuals' engagement in deliberate practice and the quality of the available training resources."

Toward a science of exceptional achievement... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

The making of an expert. [Harv Bus Rev. 2007 Jul-Aug] - PubMed - NCBI

Uncovering the structure of a memorist's superi... [Cogn Psychol. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI

Deliberate practice and acquisition of expert... [Acad Emerg Med. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI

Can we create gifted people? [Ciba Found Symp. 1993] - PubMed - NCBI


Hoy en día *se sabe* que el talento innato, sea lo que sea eso (porque no se puede medir), cuenta más bien poco en la excelencia profesional. La terrible realidad es que todos y cada uno de los seres humanos tenemos un potencial enorme (que no se puede saber), y las constricciones biológicas, de haberlas, son desconocidas. Ese es el estado de la Ciencia actual.

Espero sus artículos. Porque ya sabe, en la Ciencia, las opiniones sirven más bien poco, sólo los hechos.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (13 Ene 2013)

y punto pelota dijo:


> A algunas personas les define perfectamente el tipo de enemigos que tienen.
> 
> En este caso tenemos a una a la que nunca he visto insultar o faltar al respeto a nadie, y a cobardes que la insultan en los tags del hilo.




¿Hablas de Ano Ranyado o de Animosa?


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ene 2013)

está claro que no venimos con una tabula rasa en la personalidad, pero eso no hace que el responsable sea el genoma, el genoma es como la materia al espíritu.

Y además el ambiente empieza antes la fecundación incluso (el estatus nutricional, como poco, de los padres), durante (el estatus nutricional de la madre, como poco) y obviamente después, no sabría decir cuál de esas influencias externas que moldean la expresión genómica es más importante.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (13 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Common Misconceptions About Intelligence IV: Genes Don
> 
> Common Misconceptions About Intelligence V: Education Increases Intelligence | E pur si muove | Big Think
> 
> Se esté de acuerdo o no con él, es muy interesante leerlo.



Sobre Satoshi Kanazawa, aparte de estar muy atrasado en lo que respecta al estado actual de la Ciencia del rendimiento excelente, sólo he encontrado estos artículos en pubmed:

General intelligence as a domain-specific adapta... [Psychol Rev. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI 

En este artículo, que es mera bazofia, al menos tiene el honor de decir: _"My theory is not consistent with these empirical findings, however."_

Evolutionary psychology and intelligence ... [Am Psychol. 2010 May-Jun] - PubMed - NCBI

Otro artículo soporífero, el cual es bien refutado aquí: 

Evolutionary psychology and intelligence research... [Am Psychol. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

So far, evolutionary psychology
and differential psychology seem somewhat
disparate and unconnected, although
Kanazawa (May–June 2010) is certainly
not the first to attempt integrating them (see
Penke, 2010, and references therein). Kanazawa
uses intelligence to elaborate his
view of integration. His evolutionary theory
of intelligence is based *on two assumptions*:
(1) General intelligence (g) is both an
individual-differences variable and a domain-
specific adaptation, and (2) the domain
to which general intelligence is
adapted is evolutionary novelty. *Both
claims are erroneous.
*


Y ya, no he encontrado ningún artículo más relacionado con él. Aparte de una investigación pobre, sus teorías están trasnochadas, refutadas, y no pueden relacionarse con los datos empíricos.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (13 Ene 2013)

El resumen: Nunca un complejo de inferioridad generó tanto tocho.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ene 2013)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> El resumen: Nunca un complejo de inferioridad generó tanto tocho.



Al menos es una mujer que decidió canalizar ese complejo de una forma constructiva y que admitía su gusto por ser dominada por un ONVRE de verdad, no una feminazi resentida porque no la tocaran ni con un palo.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (13 Ene 2013)

Lo más asombroso de la mente humana es que es el único software que, por sí sólo, modifica su hardware de forma continua. La adaptación neuroanatómica y neurofisiológica son asombrosas.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (13 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Al menos es una mujer que decidió canalizar ese complejo de una forma constructiva y que admitía su gusto por ser dominada por un ONVRE de verdad, no una feminazi resentida porque no la tocaran ni con un palo.



Me refería a este hilo como tocho y a los que se toman en serio esta pseudo-filosofía como algo personal a defender o atacar ::

Sois unos vagos y unos ociosos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Ene 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> Indexeme aquí y ahora esos estudios en pubmed. Desde un punto de vista evolutivo y biologico, no tiene sentido y es demasiado caro el que haya genes que codifiquen redes neuronales específicas para ser, por ejemplo, un excelente pintor, o cirujano. Actualmente se está avanzando mucho en la teoría de la mielinización, que explicaría bastante bien los efectos del trabajo elaborado y dedicado.
> 
> Es muy simple: ¿qué hace a alguien bueno en su campo profesional? ¿la habilidad innata? ¿su inteligencia (de las multiples que hay? ¿qué factor lo determina? Estas y otras preguntas se las han planteado los investigadores sobre el rendimiento en la excelencia, y los hechos apuntan a otra realidad.
> 
> ...





Mire, cuando la Biología sea una ciencia en la que se aplique el rigor y las matemáticas que se usan en Física (por ejemplo) entonces discutimos.

Es que aquí hay mucho hinjiniero y la especulación y los estudios que dicen una cosa y al año siguiente otra ( y te lees los paper y alucinas muchas veces con los métodos aplicados) y entones se habla de que si teorías trasnochadas y demás y sobre todo los tabúes del marxismo cultural están siempre presentes, pues como que no nos van.

Gracias por entenderlo.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ene 2013)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Me refería a este hilo como tocho y a los que se toman en serio esta pseudo-filosofía como algo personal a defender o atacar ::
> 
> Sois unos vagos y unos ociosos.



Y Vd. el primero, que se mete aquí sin que nadie le llame y en vez de contribuir al debate nos dice que es superfluo. Si a eso vamos todo lo que no sea comer, cagar, mear, dormir es superfluo. Hasta el joder.


----------



## Lízien (13 Ene 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mire, cuando la Biología sea una ciencia en la que se aplique el rigor y las matemáticas que se usan en Física (por ejemplo) entonces discutimos.
> 
> Es que aquí hay mucho hinjiniero y la especulación y los estudios que dicen una cosa y al año siguiente otra ( y te lees los paper y alucinas muchas veces con los métodos aplicados) y entones se habla de que si teorías trasnochadas y demás y sobre todo los tabúes del marxismo cultural están siempre presentes, pues como que no nos van.
> 
> Gracias por entenderlo.



¿Ha estudiado biología o se ha asomado alguna vez al método que utilizan? Porque en biología se emplean matemáticas y, DESDE LUEGO, el método es absolutamente válido.

Que haya ineptos que no sepan aplicar el método científico no significa que en la biología, como ciencia, no se aplique (hay químicos que falsean sus investigaciones para justificar chorradas creacionistas y eso no convierte a la química en una disciplina poco rigurosa, sino al investigador en un cantamañanas), ni que no sea una disciplina de la que poder fiarse cuando las cosas se hacen bien, faltaría más. 

De hecho, probablemente sea una de las ciencias «duras» más completas que haya precisamente por eso mismo, es imposible explicar la naturaleza viva (objeto de la biología) sin hacer uso de la matemática, sin conocer química y sin saber física.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (13 Ene 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mire, cuando la Biología sea una ciencia en la que se aplique el rigor y las matemáticas que se usan en Física (por ejemplo) entonces discutimos.
> 
> Es que aquí hay mucho hinjiniero y la especulación y los estudios que dicen una cosa y al año siguiente otra ( y te lees los paper y alucinas muchas veces con los métodos aplicados) y entones se habla de que si teorías trasnochadas y demás y sobre todo los tabúes del marxismo cultural están siempre presentes, pues como que no nos van.
> 
> Gracias por entenderlo.



Ad hominem más "la medicina es incognoscible". Si Vd. no quiere hacer el esfuerzo mental y racional de llegar al fondo de la cuestión, no es mi problema. Aquí sentado estoy esperando la refutación de la teoría que explica los hechos observados en los artículos anteriores.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> ¿Ha estudiado biología o se ha asomado alguna vez al método que utilizan? *Porque en biología se emplean matemáticas* y, DESDE LUEGO, el método es absolutamente válido.
> 
> Que haya ineptos que no sepan aplicar el método científico no significa que en la biología, como ciencia, no se aplique (hay químicos que falsean sus investigaciones para justificar chorradas creacionistas y eso no convierte a la química en una disciplina poco rigurosa, sino al investigador en un cantamañanas), ni que no sea una disciplina de la que poder fiarse cuando las cosas se hacen bien, faltaría más.
> 
> De hecho, probablemente sea una de las ciencias «duras» más completas que haya precisamente por eso mismo, es imposible explicar la naturaleza viva (objeto de la biología) sin hacer uso de la matemática, sin conocer química y sin saber física.



Y en astrología o Economía. Otra cosa muy distinta es que las matemáticas empleadas tengan sentido (en Biología por lo general sí, a diferencia de la Economía o la astrología).

Que no por usar más o menos mates se es más o menos ciencia. De hecho las escuelas económicas más "matematizadas" son las más plagadas de vendedores de humo, puesto que resulta muy sencillo hacer trampas matemáticas para obtener los resultados deseados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Ene 2013)

karamazov dijo:


> A mi tampoco me va el marxismo de ningun tipo, pero de ahi a afirmar que no existe la potencialidad, pues hay un abismo. A mi ese determinismo me recuerda un poco, a cuando alguien dice aquello de: "El mundo es mas simple de lo que parece"



El mundo y el hombre ES COMO ES, no como a usted le parezca que debería ser.

Desgraciadamente toda investigación seria sobre el % de detrminación genética del inteligencia y personalidad ha descubierto que el determinismo genético es muy, muy alto (sobre un 75% de la variabilidad).

Por si usted no lo sabe, su error de querer creer que las cosas son como usted quisiera que fuesen (y como YO QUISIERA también, por cierto) se llama Lamarckismo, que en la URSS derivó el Lysenkoismo.


----------



## Lízien (14 Ene 2013)

Yo lo veo al revés de como lo plantea karamazov. El mundo es complicado, sí, pero cuando lo conocemos se simplifica. Cualquier cosa que dominamos somos capaces de explicarla en términos sencillos, porque captamos su «esencia» (de hecho, cuando explicamos una cosa de forma muy farragosa tiende a ser porque no hemos terminado de entenderla).


----------



## Kozak (14 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Yo lo veo al revés de como lo plantea karamazov. El mundo es complicado, sí,* pero cuando lo conocemos se simplifica.* Cualquier cosa que dominamos somos capaces de explicarla en términos sencillos, porque captamos su «esencia» (de hecho, cuando explicamos una cosa de forma muy farragosa tiende a ser porque no hemos terminado de entenderla).



Mi experiencia es la contraria. Cuanto más aprendes, te das cuenta de lo poco que sabes.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (14 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El mundo y el hombre ES COMO ES, no como a usted le parezca que debería ser.
> 
> Desgraciadamente toda investigación seria sobre el % de detrminación genética del* inteligencia* y personalidad ha descubierto que el *determinismo *genético es muy, muy alto (sobre un *75*% de la variabilidad).



Estoy esperando aquí esos estudios. Además, se sabrá cuales son esos "genes" que hacen a la gente listos, y también los genes que son necesarios para ser un músico excelente..

Por contra, como ya le he puesto en anteriores post, hay teorías mucho más explicativas e integrales del rendimiento excelente. La navaja de Occam, ¿la conoce? Porque la acumulación de 10.000 horas de trabajo dedicado (planificado a depurar errores, etc) son mucho más predictivas, muchísimo más, que el IQ.

Esa es la losa de los pésimos científicos (F. Galton), que dejan a la gente un acervo totalmente anticuado.

¿Hay constricciones biológicas a la inteligencia? Sí. ¿Se sabe con exactitud cuales? No. ¿Esas múltiples inteligencias, son necesarias para el rendimiento excelente? No son ni necesarias ni suficientes. ¿El genio nace, o se hace? Se hace.

No hace falta un IQ enorme para estar en el top de cualquier profesión humana. Sólo acumulación de trabajo dedicado, ambiente favorable, y mucha perseverancia.

Como magistralmente ha expuesto la Doctora Carol Dweck, el tipo de creencias sobre el aprendizaje que tengas* influye enormemente *en él. Basicamente hay dos tipos:

-* fixed mindet:* creer que la inteligencia es una cualidad fija e inmutable, que poco se puede hacer por aumentarla. Las habilidades son naturales (que se te de bien algo), se tienen o no.

- growth mindset: creer que la inteligencia es moldeable, y que una persona se puede volver más lista (cuantificado por Binet, más de 30 puntos de C.I.). Buscar retos para empujar los límites que tiene, aprende de los errores contanstemente.

Muchas veces, si no se somete a una dura revisión nuestras premisas de partida, las cuales pueden ser falsas sin el conocimiento de la realidad, da igual nuestros razonamientos, pues serán falsos. 

Lean e investiguen, y si mantienen otra postura, enlacen aquí los estudios para que podamos dialogar.


----------



## Kozak (14 Ene 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> Estoy esperando aquí esos estudios. Además, se sabrá cuales son esos "genes" que hacen a la gente listos, y también los genes que son necesarios para ser un músico excelente..
> 
> Por contra, como ya le he puesto en anteriores post, hay teorías mucho más explicativas e integrales del rendimiento excelente. La navaja de Occam, ¿la conoce? Porque la acumulación de 10.000 horas de trabajo dedicado (planificado a depurar errores, etc) son mucho más predictivas, muchísimo más, que el IQ.
> 
> ...



Y esto con la inteligencia tiene que ver exactamente lo que la velocidad y el tocino.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (14 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Y esto con la inteligencia tiene que ver exactamente lo que la velocidad y el tocino.



No, porque la creencia común de la gente es que la inteligencia es muy necesaria para estar entre los mejores. Desde ser físico, hasta bailarín. Y no es necesaria, sólo en su justa medida, siendo otros factores mucho más importantes.

Si lo único que se expone, por contra, es que el C.I. sirve como adorno cuando se tiene mucha, pues no es factor clave para llegar a tu cima profesional..entonces estamos de acuerdo.

Porque para eso se desea tener más inteligencia cuando no se tiene, porque creemos que es el factor clave, ¿o no?


----------



## Kozak (14 Ene 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> *No, porque la creencia común de la gente es que la inteligencia es muy necesaria para estar entre los mejores.* Desde ser físico, hasta bailarín. Y no es necesaria, sólo en su justa medida, siendo otros factores mucho más importantes.
> 
> Si lo único que se expone, por contra, es que el C.I. sirve como adorno cuando se tiene mucha, pues no es factor clave para llegar a tu cima profesional..entonces estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> Porque para eso se desea tener más inteligencia cuando no se tiene, porque creemos que es el factor clave, ¿o no?



Creencia debida tan solo a que no poseen una inteligencia fuera de lo común. "Si fuera más listo no sería un fracasado". Chaval, si fueras más inteligente (que es lo que quieres decir) lo más probable es que fueras igual de fracasado.

¡Ojo! Tanto el dr. Kanazawa como yo estábamos hablando de inteligencia, y eso es genético en un porcentaje casi total. Pero una cosa es la inteligencia y otra muy distinta el éxito profesional o la valía personal. La inteligencia no es más que una característica de cada humano, como pueda ser la estatura o el color natural de piel y pelo. Asociarla con juicios de valor es estúpido.


----------



## Lízien (14 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Mi experiencia es la contraria. Cuanto más aprendes, te das cuenta de lo poco que sabes.



Eso no es incompatible con lo que yo he dicho.

Yo también, cuanto más sé, más me abruma la cantidad de conocimiento que ignoro e ignoraré siempre. Pero cuando sé mucho sobre un tema y se lo tengo que explicar a alguien, cuanto más lo domino, más me doy cuenta de que puedo convertirlo a palabras sencillas para que mi interlocutor lo entienda.

Por eso la gente excesivamente pedante (en las formas) suele serlo por complejo de inferioridad. Puedes hablar de cosas complejas, pero si sabes del tema no necesitas utilizar palabras que solo van a entender los iniciados.


----------



## Kozak (14 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Eso no es incompatible con lo que yo he dicho.
> 
> Yo también, cuanto más sé, más me abruma la cantidad de conocimiento que ignoro e ignoraré siempre. Pero cuando sé mucho sobre un tema y se lo tengo que explicar a alguien, cuanto más lo domino, más me doy cuenta de que puedo convertirlo a palabras sencillas para que mi interlocutor lo entienda.
> 
> Por eso la gente excesivamente pedante (en las formas) suele serlo por complejo de inferioridad. Puedes hablar de cosas complejas, pero si sabes del tema no necesitas utilizar palabras que solo van a entender los iniciados.



Un modelo simplificado de la realidad no es la realidad misma.

Nunca lo olvide. Yo puedo explicarle a alguien que los aviones vuelan porque la forma de las alas, al moverse en el aire, provoca una diferencia de presiones entre la parte d'arriba y la d'abajo del ala que chupa el 'parato p'arriba.

Pero la realidad seguirá siendo más compleja que eso y tengo que calcular sustentación, resistencia, momentos, circulación del flujo, etc.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El mundo y el hombre ES COMO ES, no como a usted le parezca que debería ser.
> 
> Desgraciadamente toda investigación seria sobre el % de detrminación genética del inteligencia y personalidad ha descubierto que el determinismo genético es muy, muy alto (sobre un 75% de la variabilidad).
> 
> Por si usted no lo sabe, su error de querer creer que las cosas son como usted quisiera que fuesen (y como YO QUISIERA también, por cierto) se llama Lamarckismo, que en la URSS derivó el Lysenkoismo.



Hay todo un grupo de biólogos que niegan la validez de la "teoría " de la evolución, no la evolución misma, como explación al surgimiento de las especies y al cambio de los organismos. En algunos aspectos es casi obvio porque en la realidad (en el registro fósil) nos e observa ni el azar ni el gradualismo, y por lo tanto la selección, aunque un proceso más, no explica el surgimiento de las especies y queda en un enunciado puramente tautológico, puesto que no tenemos forma de definir a priori quienes son los individuos más aptos en un ambiente con infinidad de variables que desconocemos, es decir, la supuesta teoría de la evolución no puede hacer predicciones de ningún tipo basada en unos axiomas coherentes (se inventan historias que caen casi inevitablemente en un lenguaje lamarkista, el cual estaba más cerca de la verda y ha sido muy tergiversado), sencillamente todavía está por crearse una teoría de este tipo basada en los múltiples fenómenos biológicos que se conocen como: 

1.- que cambios hormonales sostenidos producen cambios heredables en el genoma, 

2.- que la dieta incide directamente en la manifestación de ciertos genes de manera que dos grupos de individuos, unos susceptibles genéticamente al cáncer y otro no, se comportan exactamente igual ante el evento desencadenante (no desarrollan cáncer en la misma proporción). 

3. La célula manipula el genoma a niveles increíbles según los últimos descubrimientos, decide como secuenciarlo, hay genes que codifican varias proteínas y viceversa (el dogma central de la genética es falso), y ahora mismo no me acuerdo cuántas cosas más (que si un tanto porciento del genoma es de de origen vírico, que si existen genes que modifican el genoma ante ciertos desencadenantes, etc... www.somosbacteriasyvirus.com/sintetica.pdf).
Conclusión: no podemos tomar la parte (el genoma) por el todo (lá célula), que es lo que se hace con el determinismo genético.

4. No se puede explicar la diferenciación celular desde el actual modelo genético, pareciera que tenemos que introducir fuentes de información externas para explicar ese proceso que actúan y dirigen el genoma. De hecho el genoma aislado es inerte, es en el contexto de parte de una célula que "actúa". Lo que está vivo es la célula, el todo, no el genoma, la parte. De hecho todo indica que los virus (de 5 a 20 o más veces que bacterias), botellitas de secuencias de ADN o ARN, son utilizados por las células, y no al revés, si no se dan ciertas condiciones de susceptibilidad, son inertes.

5.- los terrenistas como bechamp, bernard tenían razón y ofrecen un modelo explicativo de la enfermedad (que no enfermedades) mucho más ajustado a la realidad que el enfoque de Pasteur. Prevalece siempre la relación simbiótica de bacterias y virus con los organismos superiores.

De manera que ese grupo de biólogos llegan decir que la epigenética es el 98% de la expresión génica. 

Y no olvidemos que el ambiente está influyendo desde antes de que se produzca la fecundación (ya vemos que existen eventos externos que producen cambios heredables en el transcurso de una sola vida en un individuo), durante y después. 


Hay un libro muy bueno de un periodista (cuando logre la referencia la subo) que resume los ejemplos macroscópicos, de especies vivas, que no cumplen e incluso contradicen los postulados del neodarwinismo. Leyéndolo uno adquiere la idea de lo único que sabemos es que la vida hace con la vida lo que le da la gana.

Para afirmar algo sobre algo, primero hay que conocerlo completamente (si eso fuera posible además, ver teorema de Gödel), en biología estamos muy muy muy lejos de esto, y la enorme mayoría de los datos (o todos) carecen de una estructura integradora que los dote de plena funcionalidad y sentido, de ahí los múltiples problemas a la hora de manipular de maneras no holísticas (todos los medicamentos basados en cuatro vías bioquímicas están condenados a una dudosa utilidad e infinidad de efectos secundarios).


----------



## Dato (14 Ene 2013)

Toda la filosofía de la Radiana ésta se viene abajo en cuanto se observa que NUNCA tuvo en cuenta el concepto de ENTROPÍA a la hora de elaborar sus ideas.

_"El hombre que no hace más que labor física consume el valor material equivalente a su propia contribución al proceso de producción" _

Creo que alguien se le olvidó de enseñarle los principios más elementales de la física, concretamente los de la termodinámica.


----------



## Kozak (14 Ene 2013)

Dato dijo:


> Toda la filosofía de la Radiana ésta se viene abajo en cuanto se observa que NUNCA tuvo en cuenta el concepto de ENTROPÍA a la hora de elaborar sus ideas.
> 
> _"El hombre que no hace más que labor física consume el valor material equivalente a su propia contribución al proceso de producción" _
> 
> Creo que alguien se le olvidó de enseñarle los principios más elementales de la física, concretamente los de la termodinámica.



Bueno, al menos domina el Primer Principio, vamos a ver si algún "fisólofo" désos es capaz de dominar el Segundo. Me temo que no, porque los tres Principios de la Termodinámica traducidos al filosofés quedarían como:

-No puedes ganar.

-No puedes empatar.

-No puedes abandonar el juego.

Mala base para tratar de vender humo y que te compren libros, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (14 Ene 2013)

Dato dijo:


> Toda la filosofía de la Radiana ésta se viene abajo en cuanto se observa que NUNCA tuvo en cuenta el concepto de ENTROPÍA a la hora de elaborar sus ideas.
> 
> _"El hombre que no hace más que labor física consume el valor material equivalente a su propia contribución al proceso de producción" _
> 
> Creo que alguien se le olvidó de enseñarle los principios más elementales de la física, concretamente los de la termodinámica.



Entropia, ese gran tema de MC Hawking.:Baile:
[YOUTUBE]2knWCuzcdJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## y punto pelota (14 Ene 2013)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> ¿Hablas de Ano Ranyado o de Animosa?



quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2013)

Voy contestando sistemáticamente a todo el mundo. Disculpen por el retraso.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La escuche en algunas ocasiones y siempre me ha olido mal... No dice nada sobre lo que ya reflexionase Spinoza hace 3 siglos



Pues mire, me ha animado usted a empezar a leer a Spinoza (Gabriel Albiac también habla maravillas de este filósofo).



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> De hecho este objetivismo ha de apoyarse necesariamente en pretensiones futuras aun no realizadas



_Quien lucha por el futuro ya lo vive en el presente._ (Ayn Rand)

Los objetivistas no necesitamos que la sociedad esté a nuestro gusto para vivir como seres humanos. Sólo necesitamos libertad para actuar y elegir. 



Sunwukung dijo:


> He mirado muy poco la obra de Aynd, pero a bote pronto esto "La razón (la facultad que identifica e integra las percepciones provistas por los sentidos de los hombres) es el único medio de percepción de la realidad del hombre, su única fuente de conocimiento, su única guía para la acción, y su medio básico de supervivencia."
> 
> ha sido demostrado como falso por Godel y en realidad es bastante obvio, la razón no es el único medio de conocimiento, y además es de los más limitados



Uh...¿puede usted desarrollar?.



Sunwukung dijo:


> El arte hiper-realista sería arte objetivista?



No.

El hiperrealismo aspira a imitar a la cámara de fotos.

El arte Objetivista exige que el artista deje la huella intransferible de que su mente y su espíritu son los autores de la obra.



CampanaGAUSS dijo:


> Parece el Seagram Building de Mies van der Rohe. Irónicamente un edificio para una empresa que nació del contrabando durante la Ley seca. ¿Y qué tiene ese edificio de especial?, nada, absolutamente nada



Los diseños arquitectónicos de la película jamás gustaron a Ayn Rand. Los hizo el departamente artístico de la WB. Ayn Rand quería que los hiciese Frank Lloyd Wright, pero este pidió unos honorarios inasumibles.

A mí me gustan mucho, pero es que yo tengo debilidad por el "Estilo Internacional", y eso que es explícitamente criticado en la novela (_"Insulsas cajas de cristal como nuevo corsé que sustituye al antiguo cor´se neo-griego"_, o algo así).


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2013)

Hablo del teorema de incompletitud de Gödel, la entrada de la wicki está bastante bien Teoremas de incompletitud de Gödel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> El primer teorema de incompletitud afirma que, bajo ciertas condiciones, ninguna teoría matemática formal capaz de describir los números naturales y la aritmética con suficiente expresividad, es a la vez consistente y completa. Es decir, si los axiomas de dicha teoría no se contradicen entre sí, entonces existen enunciados que no pueden probarse ni refutarse (usando sólo las reglas de deducción de dicha teoría). Las teorías aritméticas para las que el teorema es válido son básicamente aquellas en las que la deducción de teoremas puede realizarse mediante un algoritmo (y por tanto el conjunto de axiomas sea recursivamente enumerable).



con lo que la lógica empleada a través de la estructura de sistema formal no puede describir completamente las matemáticas, es decir, las matemáticas no son lógicas, quizás habría que ver si entonces no son racionales (a menudo o se identifica razón con lógica o ésta es el núcleo fundamental de la misma).

En realidad esto es una elaboración sofisticada de cuestiones tan simples como que la realidad y el conocimiento no es simbolizable, por ejemplo, nadie puede aprender a andar en bicicleta o a nadar o a lo que sea leyendo la descripción más completa posible sobre el asunto, sin la propia experiencia la información simbólica (en este caso palabras) siempre va a ser incompleta e insuficiente.

Esto establece también que la intuición es la base primera (de hecho de ahí proceden los axiomas, no es necesario demostrarlos pero tampoco son necesariamente únicos y por tanto verdaderos, solamente válidos o un punto conveniente de partida fundamentado en algo más allá de la lógica).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2013)

Dato dijo:


> Toda la filosofía de la Radiana ésta se viene abajo en cuanto se observa que NUNCA tuvo en cuenta el concepto de ENTROPÍA a la hora de elaborar sus ideas.
> 
> _"El hombre que no hace más que labor física consume el valor material equivalente a su propia contribución al proceso de producción" _
> 
> Creo que alguien se le olvidó de enseñarle los principios más elementales de la física, concretamente los de la termodinámica.





Kozak dijo:


> Bueno, al menos domina el Primer Principio, vamos a ver si algún "fisólofo" désos es capaz de dominar el Segundo. Me temo que no, porque los tres Principios de la Termodinámica traducidos al filosofés quedarían como:
> 
> -No puedes ganar.
> 
> ...



La muerte térmica del Universo está fuera del horizonte existencial de las breves vidas de los seres humanos.

Para nuestras breves vidas y nuestras modestas necesidades energéticas, la Entropía es irrelevante. 

Para un ser humano "Ganar" es hacer cosas de valor con su vida antes de la inevitable muerte. La entropía poco tiene que ver con eso. Más tiene que ver los fallos en la replicación del ADN que nos hacen envejecer o nuestras limitaciones intelectuales, por ejemplo.



Sunwukung dijo:


> ...de ahí proceden los axiomas, no es necesario demostrarlos pero tampoco son necesariamente únicos y por tanto verdaderos, solamente válidos o un punto conveniente de partida fundamentado en algo más allá de la lógica



Quien alegue que _"puede haber más axiomas"_ tiene la OBLIGACIÓN de ENUNCIARLOS.

Si no lo hace, la Epistemología Objetivista determina que los enucnciados de esa persona pueden ser despachado simplemente declarándolos como ARBITRARIOS.

Quien venga a la Ciencia o a la Filosofía diciendo _"oh, puede aparecer nuevo conocimiento que contradiga o invalide el actual_" SIN APORTAR ESE NUEVO (hipotético) CONOCIMIENTO es simplemente un CHARLATÁN.

El Epiostemología Objetivista también hace énfasis en el carácter CONTEXTUAL del conocimiento: El Conocimiento es válido siempre de acuerdo a lo que sabemos en ese momento, y dentro de ese contexto es universalmente válido.


----------



## Kozak (19 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La muerte térmica del Universo está fuera del horizonte existencial de las breves vidas de los seres humanos.
> 
> Para nuestras breves vidas y nuestras modestas necesidades energéticas, la Entropía es irrelevante.
> 
> Para un ser humano "Ganar" es hacer cosas de valor con su vida antes de la inevitable muerte. La entropía poco tiene que ver con eso. *Más tiene que ver los fallos en la replicación del ADN que nos hacen envejecer o nuestras limitaciones intelectuales, por ejemplo*.



En ambos fenómenos la entropía juega un papel fundamental. Sin aumento de entropía no hay fallos en la replicación del ADN.

Nuestra muerte no es más que el triunfo del Segundo Principio: incluso en un sistema abierto, la entropía tiende espontáneamente a aumentar.


----------



## Lízien (19 Ene 2013)

Pregunta para AYN RANDiano2 o para quien quiera contestar: ¿cómo gestionarías los problemas medioambientales? Si no hay ninguna convención o ningún gobierno (=ningún gobierno con potestad para inmiscuirse más allá del respeto a la propiedad privada y poco más), ¿qué me impide a mí destrozar a diestro y siniestro los bosques (total, no son de nadie) para obtener más productos y mayor rentabilidad? ¿O qué me impide utilizar algo que puede resultar tóxico para la atmósfera si así acelero la producción o tiene menos costes?


----------



## Kozak (19 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Pregunta para AYN RANDiano2 o para quien quiera contestar: ¿cómo gestionarías los problemas medioambientales? Si no hay ninguna convención o ningún gobierno (=ningún gobierno con potestad para inmiscuirse más allá del respeto a la propiedad privada y poco más), *¿qué me impide a mí destrozar a diestro y siniestro los bosques (total, no son de nadie) para obtener más productos y mayor rentabilidad?* ¿O qué me impide utilizar algo que puede resultar tóxico para la atmósfera si así acelero la producción o tiene menos costes?



Partes de una premisa errónea. El que los bosques "no sean de nadie".

Ahora mismo "no son de nadie", puesto que son "bienes públicos", y ya se sabe la frase de Carmen Calvo. O dicho con más finura por los antiguos: "lo del común no es del ningún".

Esa "tragedia de los comunes" solo existe cuando realmente eso "no es de nadie" que es la situación actual. Pero si eso es de alguien, y a ese alguien le apetece tenerlo en estado "natural"...

Espero haber aclarado dudas.


----------



## Blaster (19 Ene 2013)

El extremismo es bueno, el egoísmo una virtud, el sacrificio inmoral, proclama más contradicciones disparatadas que una forera del Atico => este gepeto:







=> éxito en una sociedad de mierda.


----------



## Blaster (19 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Disculpen por el retraso.



Estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## Blaster (19 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> admitía su gusto por ser dominada por un ONVRE de verdad, no una feminazi resentida porque no la tocaran ni con un palo.



De esto no contaréis nada. Lo sé. :rolleye:


----------



## Lízien (19 Ene 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Partes de una premisa errónea. El que los bosques "no sean de nadie".
> 
> Ahora mismo "no son de nadie", puesto que son "bienes públicos", y ya se sabe la frase de Carmen Calvo. O dicho con más finura por los antiguos: "lo del común no es del ningún".
> 
> ...



1. ¿Cómo determinas qué bosque es de quién?
2. ¿Y si a todos los dueños de los espacios naturales les da por no querer tener nada en estado natural y empezar a mandar productos tóxicos a la atmósfera y llenar de polución todo el aire, bien? ::


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La muerte térmica del Universo está fuera del horizonte existencial de las breves vidas de los seres humanos.
> 
> Para nuestras breves vidas y nuestras modestas necesidades energéticas, la Entropía es irrelevante.
> 
> ...



No estoy hablando de invalidar, pocas cosas, si alguna, ha asido realmente invalidada en ciencia (algo que explica aunque sea 4 casos, sigue teniendo ese poder explicativo), solamente se aumenta el poder explicativo añadiendo más axiomas, o modificando alguna de las existentes.

Ya he puesto un ejemplo famoso, el de los varios axiomas de las paralelas, por lo tanto todos ellos arbitrarios, no digo que sea igual en contextos como la moral, o la física, solo hablo de la razón tal y como parece entenderla Aynd Rand y sobre todo que la considere el único medio de conocimiento (cuando no es ni el fundamental, para mí), su primer axioma en la mística, por ejemplo, no vale, o no es el único (a lo mejor ni en cuántica, por ejemplo).

La entropía juega un papel fundamental en nuestras vidas, puesto que impone límites en nuestra capacidad de usar energía por las consecuencias inevitables (a menos que encontremos nuevos fenómenos, algo que personalmente encuentro muy posible, por ejempo en el ámbito de la consciencia se puede comprobar que existen fenómenos antientrópicos, y la entropía no es de fácil aplicación al ámbito de los sistemas vivos).

Jeremy Rifkin tiene ideas interesante acerca de la entropía y el desarrollo teconológico aplicado a la sociedad y la economía, entropía creo que se llama el libro.


----------



## Kozak (20 Ene 2013)

Blaster dijo:


> De esto no contaréis nada. Lo sé. :rolleye:



¿Por qué? Ahí están sus libros y obras, quien quiera cotilleos que se trague los tochacos. "Quien algo quiere algo le cuesta".



Lízien dijo:


> 1. ¿Cómo determinas qué bosque es de quién?
> 2. ¿Y si a todos los dueños de los espacios naturales les da por no querer tener nada en estado natural y empezar a mandar productos tóxicos a la atmósfera y llenar de polución todo el aire, bien? ::



1. ¿Cómo se determinan ahora? ¿Porque el Estado te los concede graciosamente?

2. ¿Y si yo tuviera tres ruedas, sería un triciclo? Lo cierto es que los dueños de bosques y campos durante siglos se han preocupado por mantenerlos mucho más que los Estados (basta ver cómo los Estados socialistas "protegen" el medio ambiente). Recuerde: lo del común no es del ningún y por tanto me la sopla porque no es mío. Pero como me jodan lo mío...



Sunwukung dijo:


> No estoy hablando de invalidar, pocas cosas, si alguna, ha asido realmente invalidada en ciencia (algo que explica aunque sea 4 casos, sigue teniendo ese poder explicativo), solamente se aumenta el poder explicativo añadiendo más axiomas, o modificando alguna de las existentes.
> 
> Ya he puesto un ejemplo famoso, *el de los varios axiomas de las paralelas, por lo tanto todos ellos arbitrarios*, no digo que sea igual en contextos como la moral, o la física, solo hablo de la razón tal y como parece entenderla Aynd Rand y sobre todo que la considere el único medio de conocimiento (cuando no es ni el fundamental, para mí), su primer axioma en la mística, por ejemplo, no vale, o no es el único (a lo mejor ni en cuántica, por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



No.

No son arbitrarios, sino que son aplicables a distintas situaciones. El quinto postulado de Euclides parte de una premisa: superficie plana e infinita. Esa premisa no siempre es válida, y con distintas premisas de partida es necesario recurrir a distintos postulados axiomáticos.

Pero arbitrarios, en el sentido de "esto es así por mis cojones", no son.

En cuanto a la chorrada de que "la entropía no es de fácil aplicaciónal ámbito de los sistemas vivos", dígame entonces por qué necesitamos comer continuamente y la mayor parte de lo que comemos lo tenemos que cagar sin recurrir a la entropía. Una cosa es que al ser sistemas abiertos los organismos vivos puedan aplazar el inevitable aumento de entropía, y otra que no cumplan el Segundo Principio.

En cuanto a meter consideraciones entrópicas en la "consciencia", es una magufada de primer orden. La entropía es lo que es: incremento de calor partido por temperatura, o constante por logaritmo de omega. Lo demás, pajas mentales.


----------



## Dato (20 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La muerte térmica del Universo está fuera del horizonte existencial de las breves vidas de los seres humanos.
> 
> *Para nuestras breves vidas y nuestras modestas necesidades energéticas, la Entropía es irrelevante.*



:ouch:

[YOUTUBE]k_rbYcBi-Jw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Ene 2013)

arbitrario en el sentido de que todos son igualmente válidos. 

La entropía en su interpretación (y no tiene porqué ser válida siempre dicha interpretación) de caos, sí es aplicable a la consciencia, donde la tendencia es hacia el orden.

Dicho sea de paso, todavía no se sabe porqué deben morir los sistemas vivos, si una vez fueron capaces de, aunque sea aumentando la entropía del entorno, de mantener la estructura, porqué en condiciones ideales no son capaces de hacerlo siempre?

Y tampoco se sabe exactamente cómo es la nutrición, no quemamos los alimentos cual máquina térmica, no señor, aunque haya una relación (producimos calor y eso), por eso las estimaciones de necesidades calóricas son tan inexactas que cometen errores del 50% o más cuando se aplican a individuos.


----------



## Dato (20 Ene 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> arbitrario en el sentido de que todos son igualmente válidos.
> 
> La entropía en su interpretación (y no tiene porqué ser válida siempre dicha interpretación) de caos, sí es aplicable a la consciencia, donde la tendencia es hacia el orden.
> 
> ...









Me largo de aquí cagando leches. Adiós.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Ene 2013)

joder dato, no te enfades que me han gustado tus aportaciones, cuál es el problema? :´( :XX:

coño que esto es un foro, note va la vida en ello. Vale, lo admito, seguramente utilicé mal la palabra "arbitrario" en ese contexto.)


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Ene 2013)

Este es Han Solo en el retorno del Jedi.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ene 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Pregunta para AYN RANDiano2 o para quien quiera contestar: ¿cómo gestionarías los problemas medioambientales? Si no hay ninguna convención o ningún gobierno (=ningún gobierno con potestad para inmiscuirse más allá del respeto a la propiedad privada y poco más), ¿qué me impide a mí destrozar a diestro y siniestro los bosques (total, no son de nadie) para obtener más productos y mayor rentabilidad? ¿O qué me impide utilizar algo que puede resultar tóxico para la atmósfera si así acelero la producción o tiene menos costes?



Si por sus malas prácticas medioambientales está usted causando daños graves a terceros, estos deben poder demandarle. O si está usted causando daños a la población, la Fiscalía del estado debe poder intervenir. 

Los bosques "que no son de nadie" existen sólo en su imaginación.

Me permito también recordarle que la peores catástrofes medioambientales (Fukushima aparte) han sucedido en países Comunistas.

Mire el tubo de escape de unos coches comunistas:

[YOUTUBE]gbcg-CyZZMo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3p6Bunj0IbM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UnRjsQfoYDU[/YOUTUBE]

Motor de 2 tiempos que quemaba aceite por diseño. Sin catalizador. 10 litros a los 100Km de consumo. Los comunistas se pasaron 30 años fabricando estos abortos contaminantes. 

De mi hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vismo-a-traves-de-productos-industriales.html

En una sociedad Estatista NO HAY LIBERTAD para denunciar o protestar contra und esastre emdioambiental. En esas condiciones LA CASTUZA HACE LO QUE QUIERE.


----------



## Lízien (21 Ene 2013)

Vale, cambiemos bosques por capa de ozono. A lo mejor lo de los bosques no ha sido acertado (aunque yo la actitud de terrateniente la veo digna de los sistemas esclavistas y me repugna, pero acepto vuestro planteamiento), pero no creo que el cielo nos lo vayamos a dividir a trozos...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ene 2013)

Sigo contestando sistemáticamente preguntas. 



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y, ya que estamos con esto, me gustaría saber de donde viene esa obsesión malsana con los rascacielos



Los arquitectos crean el paisaje y el fondo de nuestras vidas: Nuestras casas y nuestras ciudades.

Por ejemplo quienes vivieron en la casa Tugendhat...













https://www.google.com/search?q=man...QGMXIhAeP24H4DA&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=677

...hablan de la "tensión espiritual" a la cual obligaba vivir en un sitio así. Este es un tema muy "Roarkiano": Howard Roark por ejemplo construye una mansión que desagrada a la convencional matriarca de la familia, que se niega a vivir en ella... pero "inexplicablemente" esa casa REHABILITA al hijo alcohólico de la familia, que pasa a ser su único y orgulloso habitante.

No es lo mismo ir a la Universidad si esta es estilo "retro" como Harvard...







...aún se hacen sitios así...:ouch:

...que si es una Universidad estilo Bauhaus:



















:

Los arquitectos diseñan el telón de fondo de nuestras vidas. 

(Nota: A Ayn RAnd no le gustaban ni Mihes van der Rohe ni la Bauhaus. A mí me encantan ambos).



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Quien de verdad transforma el mundo es el físico, o al matemático, o el químico, el arquitecto no hace más que jugar con el trabajo de otros que se encargan de lo verdaderamente importante.



El físico, el matemático o el químico no diseñan ni dónde vives ni qué ves cuando andas por la calle.

El arquitecto es importante para Ayn Rand por lo siguiente (ella mismo dijo esto, que reconstruyo de memoria):

* El arquitecto es un artista...

* ...pero también un Científico...

* ...pero también un comerciante...

* ...pero también un industrial.​
la Arquitectura es ARTE TOTAL, ya que amalagama arte con técnica y con las exigencias de crear edificios útiles para el día a día.

¿Contesta esto tu pregunta?.



Kozak dijo:


> El arquitecto da sentido al "himbersóh", al politicastro recalificador, al pepito, al pasapisero y al apilatochos. Es la clave de bóveda de la burbuja.



Sin arquitectos todos viviríamos en horribles casas autoconstruidas de este estilo:



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pero que no estén tan estereotipados, por favor, los personajes de Rand son algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ellsworth Toohey es un refinadísimo malo, que viste y habla impecablemente mientras que es el malo-malïsimo de la novela:













Un tosco currela que no sale en la película termina por ser un compañero espiritual de Howard Roark. ¿Por qué?. Porque el currela AMA SU TRABAJO. Roark termina por ganarse el respeto del currela, y uno descubre que el respeto de un buen fontanero vale más que el respeto de los "críticos de arquitectura".


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Ene 2013)

> Los arquitectos crean el paisaje y el fondo de nuestras vidas: Nuestras casas y nuestras ciudades.
> 
> Por ejemplo quienes vivieron en la casa Tugendhat...
> 
> ...



Los arquitectos no son más que el final de la cadena: sin el físico que ha descubierto y sistematizado los principios por los que funcionan las estructuras, sin el ingeniero industrial que diseña los materiales... el arquitecto no es *nada*.



> El físico, el matemático o el químico no diseñan ni dónde vives ni qué ves cuando andas por la calle.
> 
> El arquitecto es importante para Ayn Rand por lo siguiente (ella mismo dijo esto, que reconstruyo de memoria):
> * El arquitecto es un artista...
> ...



El físico y el matemático son los que crean (o descubren) el conjunto de conocimientos que aplica el arquitecto. Por ejemplo, los informáticos que crearon ARPANET y los que continuaron su trabajo han transformado nuestras vidas infinitamente más que todos los arquitectos del mundo juntos: vivir en casas estilo 1850 (como Brujas) no es ningún inconveniente (de hecho, es precioso), vivir sin internet cambiaría "un poco" nuestras vidas.

Por lo demás: preferiría estudiar en Oxford, sin duda. Es mucho más bonita.



> Ellsworth Toohey es un refinadísimo malo, que viste y habla impecablemente mientras que es el malo-malïsimo de la novela:
> 
> Click para ampliar
> 
> ...



Siguen siendo estereotipos:

- El rico estirado.
- Un rico que tiene su _corazoncito_.

¿En qué se diferencia el primero del Señor Burns, por ejemplo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2013)

Nota para mí mismo: Finalizada página 7 dando respuestas.



> A mí también me ha llamado la atención, aunque no sé si estaremos pensando en lo mismo.
> 
> A comienzos de este hilo ya pregunté si había algún libro específico por el que iniciarse en su lectura, puesto que cada vez me va pareciendo más interesante y ya he agotado el buceo wikipediano. A ver si ahora tengo más suerte, si no, el clásico método de lectura cronológica y a ver con qué me encuentro.



He puesto sugerencias de lectura en mi último post de la primera página.



> Por otro lado, yo sí veo cierta incongruencia entre que fuera fumadora empedernida y que uno de los «mandamientos» que ha puesto AynRANDiano sea precisamente que no habrá autoindulgencia ni vicios.



El tabaco en USA no se reconoció como perjudicial para la salud hasta los años 1960.

A principios de los 70 un médico joven ORDENÓ a Ayn Rand que abandonase tanto tabaco como anfetaminas, cosa que Ayn Rand hizo de inmediato y sin discutir.



> Va a poner orden en su vida amorosa. El Objetivismo le va a enseñar que el amar y el ser amado ha de tener causas objetivas y racionales. Si usted se enamora de una mujer (o un hombre) ha de ser por los valores personales de esa mujer, por el placer y la admiración que estos producen en usted. Inversamente, usted no ha de esperar que una mujer (o un hombre) con valores se enamore de usted si usted no ha creado en su vida esos valores.
> 
> ¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de "el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional".
> 
> Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted.





y punto pelota dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar mejor esto?



Con mucho gusto.

Actualmente priman los siguientes arquetipos amorosos:

*Eje Irracionalista:* El _"flechazo"_, el enamorarse de alguien _"porque sí"_, el amor como algo _"por encima de la razón"_, _"el corazón tiene razones que la razón no entiende"_, _"cupido es ciego"_...

*Eje altruista:* Amar _"sin tener por qué"_, amar _"incondicionalmente"_, amar _"aún a quien no lo merece"_.

*Eje Aleatorio:* Uno _"tiene suerte"_ (o no) en el amor, las _"casualidades"_ del amor, la gente cree que _"por un azar"_ se emparejó o dejó de emparejar con tal persona...

*Eje Simbiótico* _"He encontrado a mi media naranja", "Mi alma gemela me ha dejado por butanero, me voy a suicidar", "La maté porque era mía", "No podría vivir sin ti", "Soy muy desgraciado porque no tengo novia"_...​
La gente comúnmente mezcla estos 4 ejes al hacerse un _"mapar mental"_ de qué es el amor y qué esperar de él.

Bien: TODAS ESTAS IDEAS SON "VIRUS" MENTALES. No es de extrañar que la gente sufra y se suicide por amor. Con estos mimbres, ¿qué cesto esperamos tejer?.

El Objetivismo contrapone estos arquetipos amorosos:

*Eje Racionalista:* El amor vienen sólo despuñes de una evaluación RACIONAL de una relación con alguien. Poner sentimientos delante de conocimiento y evaluación racional de la otra persona es poner el carro delante de los caballos.

*Eje Egoísta:* _Para decir "Yo te quiero" la primera palabra que hay que saber pronunciar es "Yo"_. Ayn Rand.

*Eje Causal* Si no surge el romance con alguien, o te deja, o una relación ni cuaja ES PORQUE HAY BUENAS RAZONES para ello. Nada hay que lamentar.

*Eje Autónomo:* _Autosuficiencia espiritual_ Ayn Rand. Las personas podemos y debemos ser personas completas y autosuficientes aún solas. El amor puede venir después. Y si no viene un Objetivista siempre tiene proyectos interesantes para su vida.​


----------



## f4frogger (26 Ene 2013)

pero el amor es verdad, no? quiero decir, es un hecho, no?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> pero el amor es verdad, no? quiero decir, es un hecho, no?



Sí, pero es como un cuchillo de cocina o un automóvil: Depende de las ideas que tengas sobre él puede servirte o matarte o matar a alguien.

* Si piensas que el cuchillo o el automóvil son juguetes, terminarás lastimándote.

* Ídem si piensas que _"el amor es ciego", "sin amor moriré", "el amor es una ruleta"_...​


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (26 Ene 2013)

> Eje Racionalista: El amor vienen sólo despuñes de una evaluación RACIONAL de una relación con alguien. Poner sentimientos delante de conocimiento y evaluación racional de la otra persona es poner el carro delante de los caballos.



Esto sólo vale en sentido negativo:

- Uno puede estar enamorado de una persona que no nos conviene y, haciendo un (gran) esfuerzo, alejar esos sentimientos de uno.

- Al revés (es decir, elegir enamorarse de alguien previamente seleccionado), es imposible, sólo conduce a relaciones vacías y que tarde o temprano fracasan.


----------



## f4frogger (26 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí, pero es como un cuchillo de cocina o un automóvil: Depende de las ideas que tengas sobre él puede servirte o matarte o matar a alguien.
> 
> * Si piensas que el cuchillo o el automóvil son juguetes, terminarás lastimándote.
> 
> * Ídem si piensas que _"el amor es ciego", "sin amor moriré", "el amor es una ruleta"_...​



el problema parece residir entonces en fijarse tanto en el pensamiento. hay algo fuera del pensamiento?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esto sólo vale en sentido negativo:
> 
> - Uno puede estar enamorado de una persona que no nos conviene y, haciendo un (gran) esfuerzo, alejar esos sentimientos de uno.



No tan grande.

Yo empecé a sentir una fuerte una fuerte atracción erótica, intelectual y espiritual hacia cierta interesante mujer.

La atracción SE CORTÓ EN SECO cuando me enteré de ciertos hechos imperdonables de su vida, que revelan a una persona con la cual DE NINGÚN MODO quiero compartir mi vida.

No tuve que hacer ningún "gran" esfuerzo. El saber lo que supe fue como meter Gas _*Halón*_ en un incendio: Las llamas se apagan sin más. 

Si ahora la veo hablo amigablemente con ella y disfruto de su compañía (con "reserva" mental y emocional impuesta por lo que sé) y -es inevitable- siento su atractivo sexual físico... pero eso se puede (y se _debe_) controlar. 



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> - Al revés (es decir, elegir enamorarse de alguien previamente seleccionado), es imposible, sólo conduce a relaciones vacías y que tarde o temprano fracasan.



No puedes forzarte a amar a alguien que "no te entra", pero sí puedes "aplicarte" a fijarte en una persona que (en principio) no te "entra" mucho pero te demuestra tener buenas cualidades.

Puedes acabar enamorándote de esa persona con cualidades. O no. Pero al menos LE DARÁS UNA OPORTUNIDAD (en vez de dejarla por la primera choni con tetas de silicona que se te cruce por el camino).



f4frogger dijo:


> el problema parece residir entonces en fijarse tanto en el pensamiento. hay algo fuera del pensamiento?



El pensamiento y las Ideas son el Software de nuestra vida.

Un Romano Imperial por ejemplo no podía enamorarse porque el enamoramiento NO SE HABÍA INVENTADO aún.

Los "amores trágicos" son resultado de un programa lleno de virus. El Objetivismo es un potentísimo antivirus quedeja nuestro ordenador mental a nuestro servicio.

Un Objetivista jamás haría esto:

Novios se suicidaron en Medellín. Se lanzaron desde un puente vehicular | www.canalrcnmsn.com

Un hombre se suicida después de matar a su compañera sentimental en las Palmas de Gran Canaria

Un hombre mata a su novio en Chueca y luego se suicida - La Opinión de Tenerife​
Estas pobres personas han sido MAL PROGRAMADAS con respecto al amor, con el "programa estándar" de nuestra sociedad, por cierto.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2013)

No estoy de acuerdo en que un romano no podía enamorarse, el enamoramiento tiene su base física, y por supuesta espiritual, el sentirse profundamente conectado a alguien es algo que se ha dado en todas las épocas y culturas.

Cuidado con las metáforas, que el pensamiento simbólico de cualquier tipo es siempre, y casi trivialmente, limitado en sí mismo. Tiene su lugar, no creo que haya que dejarlo de lado en la mayoría de las situaciones (en alguna sí, sé de casos, la diferencia entre llevarse un susto o no, entre vivir o morir), pero no es lo único.

edito: a mí también me pesa más el aspecto espiritual/emocional que el físico, y se me puede ir todo el colocón en un momento si la candidata no cumple a esos niveles.


----------



## f4frogger (26 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El pensamiento y las Ideas son el Software de nuestra vida.
> 
> Un Romano Imperial por ejemplo no podía enamorarse porque el enamoramiento NO SE HABÍA INVENTADO aún.
> 
> Los "amores trágicos" son resultado de un programa lleno de virus. El Objetivismo es un potentísimo antivirus quedeja nuestro ordenador mental a nuestro servicio.



Pero entonces la vivencia del amor está estrictamente relacionada con el enamoramiento? O puede haber enamoramiento sin amor, y viceversa?


----------



## H. Roark (26 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El pensamiento y las Ideas son el Software de nuestra vida.
> 
> Un Romano Imperial por ejemplo no podía enamorarse porque el enamoramiento NO SE HABÍA INVENTADO aún.



No estoy de acuerdo. El enamoramiento es tan antiguo como el mismo ser humano y por amor lleva muriendo gente desde que hay Historia, otra cosa son distintas corrientes literarias o culturales como el romanticismo, pero el enamoramiento en sí (al igual que el amor, la pasión y cada uno de estos tipos de sentimientos) es un instinto natural que está más allá de lo ambiental y cultural y al que estos sólo afectan en lo superficial, igual que otras muchas cosas. Una de las grandes lagunas del objetivismo es precisamente negar parte de *la naturaleza humana*, negar que venimos con cierto software de serie e imborrable, que deja un gran margen de maniobra pero que está ahí. 

No sé si es una de las cosas que mencionó Nathaniel Branden en su crítica a Rand, me suena de pasada, pero no dada su formación en psicología me extrañaría que así fuera y de ser así tendría toda la razón. En contra de la opinión de Rand, lo cierto es que el ser humano viene con ciertos instintos morales, afectivos, cierta idea de la justicia, etc. de serie (que se han encontrado en cada sociedad y cultura de todos los tiempos) y no todo es fruto del ambiente o cuestión de escoger un sistema filosófico u otro. Está en nuestros genes. Nos negamos a aceptar que una gran parte de lo que pasa por nuestra cabeza, los sentimientos que experimentamos y las decisiones que tomamos nos vienen determinados biológicamente y tienen más que ver con cómo se recombinaron nuestros genes en la meiosis décadas atrás o la herencia genética de nuestros padres que con una decisión "libre" por orgullo irracional (una paradoja curiosa, nos comportamos de forma irracional al negar nuestra naturaleza irracional pese tener evidencia de ella pretendiendo así ser más racionales) y porque eso los hace escapar a nuestro control, entre otros motivos.

No culpo a Rand porque es su época la cosa no estaba tan clara y además dominaban esas corrientes psicológicas (vistas en retrospectiva tan disparatadas como hoy la URSS pero que como esta en su época pasaban por creíbles para los que querían creerselas), aunque tampoco se puede obviar que le vino de perlas hacerlas suyas para dar consistencia a sus ideas. Pero negarlo hoy en día es ponerse al margen de la evidencia científica.


----------



## Kozak (26 Ene 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> pero el amor es verdad, no? quiero decir, es un hecho, no?



El amor es tan verdadero como Dios. Existe solo para aquéllos que creen en él.



f4frogger dijo:


> el problema parece residir entonces en fijarse tanto en el pensamiento. hay algo fuera del pensamiento?



La realidad.



f4frogger dijo:


> Pero entonces la vivencia del amor está estrictamente relacionada con el enamoramiento? O puede haber enamoramiento sin amor, y viceversa?



_Of course._ De hecho el enamoramiento es incompatible con el amor.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> Pero entonces la vivencia del amor está estrictamente relacionada con el enamoramiento? O puede haber enamoramiento sin amor, y viceversa?



El enamoramiento debería ser el primer paso del amor.

Lo que pasa es que uno se puede enamorar de personas con las que no puede tener amor de verdad (_Esa chica no te conviene_, enamorarse de una prostituta, de una yonqui, de un hombre felizmente casado...).

Hay gente que confunde enamoramiento con amor.

El enamoramiento sin conocimiento es un estado de _*imbecilidad hormonal*_ muy peligroso que hay que combatir con el _*Halón*_ de tener una serie de ideas firmes sobre qué ha de ser el Amor para un Objetivista.



Sunwukung dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en que un romano no podía enamorarse, el enamoramiento tiene su base física, y por supuesta espiritual, el sentirse profundamente conectado a alguien es algo que se ha dado en todas las épocas y culturas



El amor romántico tal y como lo conocemos ahora se "inventó" en el Renacimiento, y era entonces patrimonio exclusivo de las clases altas y de los (escasísimos) "gafapastas" de la época (eruditos y gente muy sensible e instruída).


----------



## Kozak (26 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El enamoramiento debería ser el primer paso del amor.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que uno se puede enamorar de personas con las que no puede tener amor de verdad (_Esa chica no te conviene_, enamorarse de una prostituta, de una yonqui, de un hombre felizmente casado...).
> 
> ...



No lo creo.

El amor es un invento del siglo XIX para que la clase media se gastara pastizales en bodas "de cuento de hadas".


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2013)

Entonces habría que definir amor romántico, entonces seguramente sí sea un invento, como también el de hoy en día del sexo gratuito, que en mi opinión no existe, el sexo (no masturbatorio) siempre es una tentativa de vínculo, y si hay sexo no orgásmico todavía más.


----------



## Kozak (27 Ene 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Entonces habría que definir amor romántico, entonces seguramente sí sea un invento, como también el de hoy en día del sexo gratuito, que en mi opinión no existe, el sexo (no masturbatorio) siempre es una tentativa de vínculo, y si hay sexo no orgásmico todavía más.



Joder, en esta vida gratuito no es ni respirar, así que follar menos aún.


----------



## f4frogger (27 Ene 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El enamoramiento debería ser el primer paso del amor.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que uno se puede enamorar de personas con las que no puede tener amor de verdad (_Esa chica no te conviene_, enamorarse de una prostituta, de una yonqui, de un hombre felizmente casado...).
> 
> ...



ok pongamos que existe objetivamente una cosa llamada amor, que de alguna manera tiene que ver con algo que va más allá de los límites del pensamiento. Y pongamos que hay un falso sentimiento de estar en el amor, al que llamamos enamoramiento, que en realidad es una forma de llamar al apasionamiento.

¿Por qué insistir tanto intelectualmente, en no caer en el error intelectual/emocional de un "falso amor", que pertenece a una la órbita del pensamiento, en vez de encaminarse directamente a la experiencia de lo que es el amor en sí? ¿No sería eso una especie de contradicción? ¿No habría que buscar más allá del pensamiento?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ene 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> ok pongamos que existe objetivamente una cosa llamada amor, que de alguna manera tiene que ver con algo que va más allá de los límites del pensamiento. Y pongamos que hay un falso sentimiento de estar en el amor, al que llamamos enamoramiento, que en realidad es una forma de llamar al apasionamiento.
> 
> ¿*Por qué* insistir tanto intelectualmente, en no caer en el error intelectual/emocional de un "falso amor", que pertenece a una la órbita del pensamiento, *en vez de encaminarse directamente a la experiencia* de lo que es el amor en sí? ¿No sería eso una especie de contradicción? ¿No habría que buscar más allá del pensamiento?



El pensamiento debe MANDAR en lo que hagan los seres humanos, porque PENSAR es lo que nos distingue como especie.

Enamorarse "sin pensar" o -más simplemente- "jincar" con prostitutas o en un club de sexo al aire libre es propio de animales, no de seres humanos.

Ayn Rand también nos dice que el ser humano llega a ser humano (o no) POR ELECCIÓN. Una persona puede decidir vivir amores "irracionales" (o follar con desconocidos diferentes cada fin de semana), pero eso no es propio de seres humanos.

Las facturas psicológicas y existenciales de vivir uno en contra de su naturaleza pueden ser terribles. 

Querer vivir "el amor en sí" como "experiencia pura" sin moderación intelectual sería algo propio de primates, no de seres humanos.



Sunwukung dijo:


> ...el sexo (no masturbatorio) siempre es una tentativa de vínculo...



Disiento.

El sexo con prostitutas o el infame _dogging_ explícitamente excluyen todo intento de vínculo. 

También hay cada vez más gente que folla con personas a las que desprecia, que es un disparate pero se hace (_Me follé a una gorda, Me tiré a una pija asquerosa pero qué buen estaba la cabrona, Me tiré a un imbécil, pero qué chorra tenía, Qué hijo de puta es pero qué bien me folló_...etc)

Es _follar por follar_, cosa cada vez más habitual y que embrutece al ser humano.

Hay gente que sencillamente no soporta ser humano, así que revierte a formas de ser primitivas, como si un ingeniero dejase sus cálculos y decidiese jugar con pastelitos de barro.

El mero hecho de llamar _dogging_ al _dogging_ indica que los que lo practican desean una regresión a un estado _animal_ del ser.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Ene 2013)

> Ayn Rand también nos dice que el ser humano llega a ser humano (o no) POR ELECCIÓN. Una persona puede decidir vivir amores "irracionales" (o follar con desconocidos diferentes cada fin de semana), pero eso no es propio de seres humanos.



El vivir de una forma más o menos elevada es una elección en si misma, por lo que humanos son todos. Y, dicho sea de paso, considerar como no-humanos a los que no actúan como ella dice que hay que actuar es un tanto totalitario, por no usar una palabra peor.

De hecho, el sexo con cuantas más hembras se pueda es la tendencia _natural_ del hombre: para eso estamos diseñados de tal forma que podemos inseminar a cuantas mujeres podamos cada día, por eso nuestro esperma es válido (o debe serlo) hasta el día de nuestra muerte.

No existe ningún motivo para dudar de la racionaliad de quienes disfrutan con el sexo sin compromiso: simplemente es un ejercicio de calcular los pros y contras, y elegir lo que sea más favorable.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (29 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Los arquitectos no son más que el final de la cadena: sin el físico que ha descubierto y sistematizado los principios por los que funcionan las estructuras, sin el ingeniero industrial que diseña los materiales... el arquitecto no es *nada*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin el arquitecto, que "da el paso" de incorporar a la realidad la teoría, un fisico o un matemático es poco mas que un cura, que se limita a escribir con tiza en una pizarra.


----------



## Kozak (29 Ene 2013)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Sin el arquitecto, que "da el paso" de incorporar a la realidad la teoría, un fisico o un matemático es poco mas que un cura, que se limita a escribir con tiza en una pizarra.



Error.

Sin el hinjiniero que se ocupa de ver si es posible hacer realidad los dibujitos de harquitesto, ambos, harquitesto y zientífrico, son curitas pontificando sobre el sexo de los ángeles.

Que ya sabemos que los hinjinieros son los oompa-loompas de la técnica, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ene 2013)

Pues eso Aynd rand, el único sexo que incluso produce todo lo contrario a un vínculo es el sexo masturbatorio, lo que usted llama sexo animal, pero eso es un burdo reflejo, una sombra del un sexo completo y placentero. Es frustrante en sí mismo, incluso para los hombres, no digo para las mujeres e implica una hipotrofia de los aspectos emocionales y espirituales del ser.

Oxytocin, Fidelity and Sex | Reuniting


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ene 2013)

Un ingeniero sin un físico que desarrolle las fórmulas que utiliza un ingeniero, lo tiene claro. Y ante un nuevo fenómeno no sabe hacer nada. Al menos así es cómo preparan en la carrera, los ingenieros aplican, los físicos salen más preparados para cuestionar y desarrollar.

Bueno, eso teóricamente, claro, que con el tipo de enseñanza :XX: pero he visto la ligera diferencia de mentalidad entre unos y otros, además que en la práctica las fórmulas se simplifican todo lo posible, el que descubre fallos y mejora la técnica si es necesario desarrollando nuevas fórmulas (la teoría) suelen ser los físicos o ingenieros con mentalidad de físico.

Es también una cuestión de carácter individual, pero las materias impartidas y cómo se imparten influyen en la manera de aplicarlas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 Ene 2013)

> Sin el arquitecto, que "da el paso" de incorporar a la realidad la teoría, un fisico o un matemático es poco mas que un cura, que se limita a escribir con tiza en una pizarra.



Esa incorporación la puede hacer cualquiera: el mérito lo tiene quien sienta la bases.

Con un ejemplo fácil: conocer los fundamentos del motor de combustión interna permite tanto diseñar uno como montar uno ya creado. Saber montar y desmontar motores no te permite diseñarlos.


----------



## Kozak (29 Ene 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Esa incorporación la puede hacer cualquiera: el mérito lo tiene quien sienta la bases.
> 
> Con un ejemplo fácil: conocer los fundamentos del motor de combustión interna permite tanto diseñar uno como montar uno ya creado. Saber montar y desmontar motores no te permite diseñarlos.



Vd. desconoce la historia de la tecnología, por lo que veo.

Pista: Newcomen y Watt son anteriores a Carnot y Brayton.


----------



## Mecanosfera (1 Feb 2013)

Gran hilo. Leo mucha filosofía contemporánea y aunque el trabajo de Rand no me parece filosofía sino pensamiento de otro tipo, me parece que pone el dedo en la llaga en un par de cuestiones muy interesante. Su teoría de la intelección me parece muy torpe, olvida digamos la "inteligencia sintiente"... a los interesados en estos planteamientos les recomendaría más bien a Husserl y su fenomenología estricta, que en el fondo partía de Descartes. Eso sí: hacer filosofía no es buscar la felicidad ni encontrar recetas para la vida, sino otra cosa. Lo que habláis sobre el amor es interesante, pero los filósofos lo han tratado con otra hondura...
En cualquier caso, un gran hilo y muy interesante para divulgar las ideas del objetivismo!!!


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Feb 2013)

Es que newcommen, arquímedes, y todos los que han inventado algo eran más pensadores que la mayoría de los ingenieros que salen ahora de la facultad.


----------



## Kozak (1 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Es que newcommen, arquímedes, y todos los que han inventado algo eran más pensadores que la mayoría de los ingenieros que salen ahora de la facultad.



Claro. No habían tenido que tragarse años y años de paja teórica acumulada en el currículo a la mayor gloria del profesor de turno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Feb 2013)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Eso sí: hacer filosofía no es buscar la felicidad ni encontrar recetas para la vida, sino otra cosa



¿Qué otra cosa puede ser?.

Si los seres humanos Filosofamos es porque nos encontramos "arrojados" en al vida y tenemos que aprender a qué hacer en ella y de qué manera.

Un Filosofía que a la vez no sea una Eudemonología (Ciencia del Buen Vivir) es una inutilidad perfecta. 

El hombre busca conocimiento lo mismo que los animales buscan comida. Es nuestro rasgo diferencial como humanos.



Kozak dijo:


> Claro. No habían tenido que tragarse años y años de paja teórica acumulada en el currículo a la mayor gloria del profesor de turno.



Bessemer, el inventor de los Altos Horno, explicó que pudo inventarlos porque NO era metalúrgico, y por lo tanto nadie le había enseñado por qué eran "imposibles".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> El arte objetivista me recuerda al arte marxista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no y no.

La semejanza es superficialísima.

Si examinas el mural de Rivera verá que hay una MALEVOLENCIA en toda la obra, fruto de la filosofía de vida del artista.

Observa los rostros crispados y disgustados de todas las personas del cuadro, incluidos los "héroes", lo apagado de los colores, la tristeza que emana del cuadro. La malevolencia de la visión del mundo re Rivera rezuma en este mural. ¡Hasta las verduras parecen "malvadas"!, como si estuviesen pintadas por un esquizofrénico (el arte psiquiátrico es muy interesante a este respecto).

Compara con la BENEVOLENCIA de este cuadro:









Marechal dijo:


> Objetivismo y marxismo son ideologías antagónicas, pero comparten la creencia en que la humanidad debe y puede doblegar a la naturaleza para su propio beneficio. Pero al final la naturaleza acaba poniendo a todos en su sitio.



La naturaleza nos pone en _nuestro sitio_ precisamente cunado NO tratamos de doblegarla.

_Nuestro sitio_ es una vida breve, miserable y brutal.


----------



## Don Pelayo (14 Feb 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, no y no.
> 
> La semejanza es superficialísima.
> 
> ...



Lo veo frío, carente de sentimiento. De ese sentimiento que sólo los grandes valores, como el patriotismo o la fe pueden marcar el corazón de los hombres y plasmarse en una obra.







El fondo es horrible. Enormes torres de cristal sin otra razón que ¿Cuál? Crecer hasta el infinito para rentabilizar el suelo ¿Qué otro fundamento tienen sino los rascacielos?

No me gusta la religión del objetivismo la verdad.


----------



## Vendémiaire (14 Feb 2013)

¿por qué la ultraderecha americana ha abrazado el discurso de Ayn Rand?

Dicen que es la Carl Marx de la derecha, la verdad es que no me dan gana de leer ésos tochos sabiendo que me van a lavar el cerebro..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Feb 2013)

Vendémiaire dijo:


> ¿por qué la ultraderecha americana ha abrazado el discurso de Ayn Rand?



Ayn Rand no era de derechas:

_I am not a Conservative_

Ayn Rand​
Es de personas muy simples el llamar "ultraderecha" a una Filosofía que condena el servicio militar obligatorio, tolera (pese a condenar) el uso de cualquier droga y propugna una separación perfecta entre religión y estado.

La Ultraderecha quiere más estado. 

El Objetivismo quiere menos. 

ya sé que hay un reflejo condicionado en muchos de llamar "de derechas" a lo que no gusta y de "ultraderechas" a lo que repugna, pero es que según ese criterio un gato muerto también es "de ultraderecha".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2013)

Voy contestando a todo el mundo según voy podiendo.



LovelyHater dijo:


> ¿Que lectura recomendaríais para empezar a conocer el objetivismo?
> gracias de antemano



He abierto sección al respecto en este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-ayn-rand-sea-que-necesita.html#post8032889



Nopleravet dijo:


> Dado el vinculo especial que unio a Ayn Rand con un pais como Estados Unidos, aprovecho para colgar alguna foto sobre su septimo presidente Andrew Jackson
> 
> _"...Philanthropy could not wish to see this continent restored to the conditions in which it was found by our forefathers. What good man would prefer a country covered with forests and ranged by a few thousand savages to our extensive Republic, studded with cities, towns, and prosperous farms, embellished with all the improvements which art can devise or industry execute, occupied by more than 12,000,000 happy people, and filled with all the blessings of liberty, civilization, and religion?"_



Quitando la referencia a la Religión esa frase es "Randiana" al 100%.

Ayn Rand dijo que los "salvajes" americanos no enían ningún derecho sobre América porque no habían creado civilización alguna.

Yo en esto DISIENTO con Ayn Rand: Los "salvajes" son los primeros dueños de una tierra, y por lo tanto (según Murray Rothbard) sus legítimos dueños.



el_cirujano dijo:


> Hay un punto de vista de Ayn Rand bastante errado, y se basa en el sempiterno Nature vs Nurture. Ayn Rand expone que los talentos y habilidades humanas son básicamente innatas. Que hay superdotados y subnormales, y que la realidad es así. Es como si estableciera un sistema de castas, cada cual con su C.I. establecido, de mayor a menor



Error.

Ayn RAnd era muy, muy, muy "naturista" (Nature Vs. Nurture).

El tema de la heredabilidad del C.I: ni lo toca, pero contínuamente repite que la gente normalmente no piensa PORQUE NO LE DA LA GANA.



y punto pelota dijo:


> Ramón y Cajal era culturista: quizá simplemente extrapolaba al cerebro de los demás los avances que él mismo obtenía en sus músculos gracias al esfuerzo...



Los tests de C.I: estaban en mantillas en tiempos de don Santiago.

Actualmente sabemos que -desgraciadamente- cada persona tiene un "techo" intelectual determinado en gran medida por su herencia genética.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Feb 2013)

> Actualmente sabemos que -desgraciadamente- cada persona tiene un "techo" intelectual determinado en gran medida por su herencia genética.



Primera noticia que tengo de esto, es que los científicos son muy atrevidos, suelen decir que las neuronas no se regeneran, que tal cosa te va a quedar para siempre, y que tal cosa es genética e inmutable, y luego resulta que los conocimientos que tienen no les permiten afirmar nada, ni en un sentido ni en otro y las evidencias les contradicen una y otra vez.

La genética ahora está en pañales. Se sabe poco más que lo que la intuición y el sentido común sugieren.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

> Ya, la herencia genetica no importa.



Eso lo dice usted, solido, no yo, yo digo lo siguiente:

1.- El factor genético en numerosas áreas, empezando por la cognitiva, es la que menos importa de largo (97% ambiente, 3% genético o mejor herencia).

2.- Actualmente no se conoce cómo se expresa el genoma, luego hay muchísimas características y habilidades de las que se desconoce hasta que punto están determinadas o no por el genoma ni cómo.

Véase como ejemplo el experimento del ratón con ojos de distinto color que los que su genoma indicaban, pero no el color de los ojos una característica mendeliana inmutable?

La genética ya está deparando muchas sorpresas y las que quedan.


----------



## Lízien (21 Feb 2013)

*AYN RANDiano2*, he vuelto a releer los primeros mensajes (¡había cosas nuevas!) y he visto que incluyes, además de arte pictórico, cine, citas, obras literarias similares y algún anuncio de coche. Estoy leyendo _La rebelión de Atlas _y estoy dándole vueltas a Richard Halley obsesivamente. ¿Musica objetivista? Supongo que _a priori_ será algo muy subjetivo, o no, no sé si ella diría algo al respecto, o habrá algún compositor declarado abiertamente objetivista. Me interesaría mucho. (Si no tiene ni idea, no se preocupe, busco por mi cuenta).


----------



## H. Roark (21 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Eso lo dice usted, solido, no yo, yo digo lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.- El factor genético en numerosas áreas, empezando por la cognitiva, es la que menos importa de largo (97% ambiente, 3% genético o mejor herencia).



El 97%, ¿seguro? ¿No el 96% ni el 98%?

Toma, a ver si aprendes algo:

(por cierto, también habla del arte moderno y lo compara con otras formas de arte más cercanas a la que se menciona en el hilo)

[YOUTUBE]L39sDqqGDSI[/YOUTUBE]

http://bz.otsoa.net/Libros de Divulgacion Cientifica/Steven Pinker - La tabla rasa.pdf


























También te vendría bien leer algún libro sobre la evolución (algo básico o incluso para niños ya te supondría una mejora), para no repetir otros disparates como que la mayoría de la mutaciones son positivas, y por tanto dirigidas. Basándote en el hecho de que no ves las perjudiciales, lo que es debido a que estas disminuyen las posibilidades de supervivencia de quienes las sufren o incluso los matan -en la mayoría de casos como abortos naturales cuando aún son embriones- y por tanto no se extienden, ni se pueden acumular a otras perjudiciales a lo largo de las generaciones para desembocar en construcciones perjudiciales más complejas producto de una serie de mutaciones perjudiciales sucesivas extendidas cada una de ellas y sumadas a las anteriores, como sí pueden hacer en cambio las positivas para llegar a construir, por ejemplo, un hígado.

Sé que probablemente no sirva de nada porque seguramente lo tuyo sea un defecto de tu naturaleza, esa que dices que no existe (o es un 3% :, y no hayas entendido correctamente ni lo que acabo de escribir. Pero hay que intentarlo. Además, cada vez que leo hacer esas afirmaciones tan tontas con esa seguridad me da vergüenza ajena y no es cosa de ir replicándote en cada hilo, ya que últimamente te ha dado por escribir chorradas así acerca de un tema que desconoces en casi todos los hilos en los que participas.



PD: No había visto las actualizaciones del hilo, hay cosas muy interesantes. Y me quedo con esta de entre las imágenes:







(Aunque lo pueda parecer no es contradictorio con lo anterior, para desarrollar el potencial es necesaria una acción guiada por la voluntad, pero eso no hace que el potencial sea total ni que deje de ser genética e innatamente variable entre personas)


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

---------------------------------


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Disculpa roark, pero el que no ha entendido nada de críticas a la teoría de la evolución eres tú, infórmese, ya que solamente te gusta leer lo que apoya tu punto de vista. Ni siquiera te has enterado de que yo no niego la teratología, sino que distingo las causas de las mutaciones aleatorias y por lo tanto generalmente dañinas con las causas que producen mutaciones sincronizadas que generan orden. Magufo, calcule el tiempo necesario para que se produzcan las mutaciones necesarias para formar un ojo funcional al azar.

Léete el estudio de china a ver si te enteras de uno de los porqués digo el 97% para los efectos ambientales. Además yo hablo por experiencia, no solo de haber leído un libro.

Yo no creo que la mente sea una tabula rasa, no niego la naturaleza humana, de hecho todo lo contrario (no somos omnívoros precisamente por eso), pero no necesito tampoco negar la epigenética o que información no está solo en el genoma.

El que no sabe distinguir un 97 de un 100 eres tú. Y mi postura es abierta, esa proporción puede ser distinta dependiendo de qué hablemos. Usted se va al otro extremo, somos robots, todo es materia, por tanto genoma, menuda soplapollez, si usted supiera...

Lo que le jode es que en ciertos aspectos que a usted le interesan que sean 0% ambientales a lo mejor son 99%, listo que identifica CI con inteligencia, los psicólogos que conozco se están descojonando ahora mismo de esa creencia.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

> Antisocial behavior and physical violence, it turns out, are moderately heritable. A recent meta-analysis of behavioral genetic studies estimated that 41% of the variance on antisocial behavior is due to genetic factors, about 16% to shared environmental factors, and about 43% to nonshared environmental factors.



FuturePundit: Twins Study Finds Genetic Cause For Psychopathy

Para este fenómeno en particular, genes 41%, 59% ambiente. No 100,0 ó 0,100.

Pero a lo mejor es que no le he entendido bien, excepto lo del CI :ouch:, a lo mejor tenemos más puntos en común de lo que creemos y todo.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Esto es la polla, has escuchado lo que dice pinker, lo del non sequitur y lo de no prejuzgar al individuo por las estadísticas de su grupo :XX:?


----------



## Kozak (21 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Eso lo dice usted, solido, no yo, yo digo lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.- El factor genético en numerosas áreas, empezando por la cognitiva, es la que menos importa de largo (97% ambiente, *3% genético* o mejor herencia).
> 
> ...



Ni un 2% ni un 4%, exactamente un 3%, como dijo Maragall de CiU.

Y se queda tan ancho el tío.



Lízien dijo:


> *AYN RANDiano2*, he vuelto a releer los primeros mensajes (¡había cosas nuevas!) y he visto que incluyes, además de arte pictórico, cine, citas, obras literarias similares y algún anuncio de coche. Estoy leyendo _La rebelión de Atlas _y estoy dándole vueltas a Richard Halley obsesivamente. ¿Musica objetivista? Supongo que _a priori_ será algo muy subjetivo, o no, no sé si ella diría algo al respecto, o habrá algún compositor declarado abiertamente objetivista. Me interesaría mucho. (Si no tiene ni idea, no se preocupe, busco por mi cuenta).



Bueno, los Rush, el grupo de rock progresivo canadiense, eran abiertamente objetivistas, y en canciones como The Trees o Red Barchetta las temáticas son claramente inspiradas en las novelas randianas.

Buff, progresivo con temática filosófica. Si alguna mujer después de pillarle escuchando eso pretende echarle un polvo, cásese con ella porque es única.

[YOUTUBE]UWHEcIbhDiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Hay varias fuentes para ese número


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

La firgen!!!! cómo ha ido reconvirtiéndose el hilo!!!

No había oido hablar nunca de arte objetivista. La verdad es que no entiendo el concepto, ni creo que las muestras que se han expuesto aquí sirvan para dar justificación a esa calificación.

Por otra parte, en lo que he leído del post, creo que flaco favor se ha hecho a Ayn Rand y al objetivismo. Hay una amalgama de conceptos sueltos que no ayudan en absoluto a entender esta filosofía como algo global.

En fin, si alguien me puede explicar esto del arte objetivista, le estaré muy agradecida.


----------



## Lízien (21 Feb 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ni un 2% ni un 4%, exactamente un 3%, como dijo Maragall de CiU.
> 
> Y se queda tan ancho el tío.
> 
> ...



Si alguna mujer después de pillarme escuchando eso quiere echarme un polvo, será lesbiana :XX: Conozco a los Rush y lo que he escuchado (_Moving Pictures_) me gusta bastante, pero estaba pensando en música académica (de hecho, se me viene a la cabeza Richard Strauss, pero es anterior, claro). De todas formas, muchas gracias, porque me acaba de recordar su existencia y no es mal momento para redescubrirlos.


----------



## Demostenes (21 Feb 2013)

> Rand *defendía *el *egoísmo *racional, el *individualismo*, y el c*apitalismo laissez faire*, argumentando que es el único sistema económico que le permite al ser humano vivir como ser humano, es decir, haciendo uso de su facultad de razonar. En consecuencia, *rechazaba *absolutamente el socialismo, el *altruismo *y la religión.



Ayn Rand - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Nuff said.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

Rand es, simplemente, quien justifica un sistema ya creado:

- La sociedad victoriana necesitaba alguien que les dijese que los ingleses eran la luz del mundo, la civilización, quienes tenían derecho a invadirlo todo, y que todas las demás razas debían someterse: aparecen Maltus, Darwin, Huxley y los demás del Club X

- La sociedad de EEUU está basada en el triunfo: el que triunfa tiene derecho a todo, es asuperior, el _loser_ lo máximo que merece es ser pastoreado por los primeros, la sociedad tiene que ser individualista y egoísta hasta la insano, lo "social" es anatema... pues ahí tenemos a Rand.

Y, al igual que los primeros están descartados, la rusa, cuando la sociedad que la necesitaba desaparezca, desaparecerá con ella.


----------



## Kozak (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Rand es, simplemente, quien justifica un sistema ya creado:
> 
> - La sociedad victoriana necesitaba alguien que les dijese que los ingleses eran la luz del mundo, la civilización, quienes tenían derecho a invadirlo todo, y que todas las demás razas debían someterse: aparecen Maltus, Darwin, Huxley y los demás del Club X
> 
> ...



Sin embargo allí no existe el estigma que hay aquí si intentas algo y la cagas. Los empresarios de éxito suelen acumular alguna quiebra a sus espaldas (y hablo de los que arriesgan su propio capital, no de los que se cargan empresas ya creadas por otros). Aquí lo que cuenta es no cagarla. Allí lo que cuenta es intentarlo con todas tus fuerzas.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Feb 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Sin embargo allí no existe el estigma que hay aquí si intentas algo y la cagas. Los empresarios de éxito suelen acumular alguna quiebra a sus espaldas (y hablo de los que arriesgan su propio capital, no de los que se cargan empresas ya creadas por otros). Aquí lo que cuenta es no cagarla. Allí lo que cuenta es intentarlo con todas tus fuerzas.





Y el concepto "looser" no te suena de nada? ienso:


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

USA no necesitaba a Rand en absoluto. Más que nada porque su crítica hacia la política americana fue demoledora y porque consideraba a los políticos como el más puro ejemplo del parásito.

Evidentemente hay que entender su folisofía desde dos aspectos principales:
-Uno político, en el que destaca como una fiera absoluta del capitalismo y por lo tanto relega al estado a su mínima expresión.
-Y otro humano, en el cual la indivudualidad es absolutamente necesaria tanto para el desarrollo del hombre libre, como para el de una sociedad sin lastres.

Personalmente me quedo con el segundo, porque incentiva la creatividad y la libertad del individuo. Le hace autocrítico, responsable y dificilmente manipulable.

El primero es más complicado porque deja en clara desventaja a las personas que han sido más desfavorecidas por eso que se llama inteligencia, o pasión, o capacidad... Y en ese jucio siempre entraran los valores ideológicos de cada cual.

Lo que está meridianamente claro en sus obras es que lo que no puede soportar son a los parásitos que se aprovechan de la capacidad creativa, emprendedora y de asumir riesgos de otros.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Sin embargo allí no existe el estigma que hay aquí si intentas algo y la cagas. Los empresarios de éxito suelen acumular alguna quiebra a sus espaldas (y hablo de los que arriesgan su propio capital, no de los que se cargan empresas ya creadas por otros). Aquí lo que cuenta es no cagarla. Allí lo que cuenta es intentarlo con todas tus fuerzas.



Ese estigma se ha trasladado al "loser". Para el que no haya estado allí: un loser es un sub-humano, es lo que era un judío polaco para los nazis, lo que un pequeño burgués para Pol-Pot, y si no los cazan y desollan vivos en la calle es porque la policía se lo impide.

Es mucho peor que lo que tenemos aquí, infinitamente mas.



> USA no necesitaba a Rand en absoluto. Más que nada porque su crítica hacia la política americana fue demoledora y porque consideraba a los políticos como el más puro ejemplo del parásito.



Pero si necesitaba sus ideas acerca de como debe ser un hombre: Rand, con sus ideas acerca del individualismo antisocial, justifica la enferma sociedad americana. Hacía falta alguien que dijese "si no triunfas mereces ser la mierda que eres".



> Personalmente me quedo con el segundo, porque incentiva la creatividad y la libertad del individuo. Le hace autocrítico, responsable y dificilmente manipulable.



Si un Estado fuerte y capaz de ejecutar sin piedad a quien se salte las normas, es imposible una vida en paz. Y el Estado randiano tiene tanto poder como Dios en el darwinismo.

Por eso la sanidad privada no funciona en EEUU y si en Suiza, por eso EEUU va como va, y Canadá cada día está mejor.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

Ya he dicho que si se pretende juzgar la filosofía de Rand a nivel político no puedes hacerlo sin el tamiz ideológico.

Y respecto al Estado fuerte y capaz de ejecutar sin piedad a quien se salte las normas, qué quieres que te diga cuando el ejemplo habitual es que sea el propio Estado el que se las salte.
Ahora bien, si lo entiendes como necesario para que impida la replica de los individuos, pues sí, tienes toda la razón.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Y respecto al Estado fuerte y capaz de ejecutar sin piedad a quien se salte las normas, qué quieres que te diga cuando el ejemplo habitual es que sea el propio Estado el que se las salte.
> Ahora bien, si lo entiendes como necesario para que impida la replica de los individuos, pues sí, tienes toda la razón.



Verá, si queremos que todo sea privado, el Estado tiene que ser pequeño, pero fortísimo, no hay otra.

Me parece perfecto que haya sanidad privada, por supuesto. Eso si, a la primera "cosa rara" (saltarse el acuerdo vamos) que haga el seguro, que un juez pueda, en una 1 semana:

- Encarcelar al responsable una década
- Multar a la compañía con X0 millones de €
- Obligar a indemnizar al afectado por una cantidad similar y obligar a la compañía a proporcionarle asistencia gratis para siempre.

Así podemos tener un sistema privado de lo que quiera, porque el ciudadano estará seguro.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

*Verá, si queremos que todo sea privado, el Estado tiene que ser pequeño, pero fortísimo, no hay otra.*

No es mi caso. Yo no quiero que todo sea privado. Entiendo que vivimos en sociedad y, por lo tanto, considero necesarios pactos de convivencia y servicios.

Esa es la cuestión política que viene tamizada por mi propia ideología.

Pero eso no significa que no valore la necesidad de que el individuo sea libre y pueda alcanzar las más altas metas que le permita su creatividad. Metas de las que a buen seguro se aprovechará el resto de la colectividad, pero no unos parásitos que mediaticen y comercien con sus ideas y su derecho a crearlas.

Espero y confío en que pueda ver la diferencia que hay entre ambas cosas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Pero eso no significa que no valore la necesidad de que el individuo sea libre y pueda alcanzar las más altas metas que le permita su creatividad. Metas de las que a buen seguro se aprovechará el resto de la colectividad, pero no unos parásitos que mediaticen y comercien con sus ideas y su derecho a crearlas.



En algún punto tiene que estar el límite: por eso en las patentes existe la "utilidad pública", por ejemplo.

Es cierto que el nivel de parasitismo alcanzado es exagerado, y que se debe recortar, y mucho, al Estado.

Pero, incluso la situación actual, es económica y socialmente, preferible al Estado randiano.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

*Pero, incluso la situación actual, es económica y socialmente, preferible al Estado randiano.*

No seré yo quien defienda un estado donde impere libremente el capitalismo sin ninguna cortapisa. Puede Ud. estar seguro de eso.

Pero si defenderé siempre la individualidad. Ese es el aspecto del objetivismo con el que me quedo (creo haberlo dicho antes). 
Porque eso nos hará más libres.
Incluso el concepto de egoismo en Rand debe ser entendido de una manera positiva, y no negativa en el sentido de falta de solidaridad, etc.

En el fondo, a ese nivel creo que esta Sra. era una idealista que se negaba a conocer la verdadera naturaleza del ser humano.

Un personaje como Howard Roark sería impensable de otra forma (aunque para ello de inspirse en Loyd Wright)


----------



## RalphWiggum (21 Feb 2013)

Ayn Rand - Simpsons Fountainhead - PopModal Video


Por cierto, tiene mala leche que hayan puesto precisamente a Beethoven


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Incluso el concepto de egoismo en Rand debe ser entendido de una manera positiva, y no negativa en el sentido de falta de solidaridad, etc.



No que va, ella misma dice que el altruismo es un aberración. Su egoísmo está mas cerca de Stalin que de otra cosa.



> En el fondo, a ese nivel creo que esta Sra. era una idealista que se negaba a conocer la verdadera naturaleza del ser humano.



Como todos los liberales. La naturaleza del ser humano es la que es: o tiene alguien con un palo detrás que le dice "como te pases te abro la cabeza", o comete crímenes sin límite.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

Jajajajajajaaja!!!!

Ninguno de sus personajes se mueve por avaricia, odio, rabia... Todos están absolutamente exentos de unas características tan inherentes al ser humano (excepto los parásitos, claro!).

No hacen nada para dar, pero dan toda su creatividad y capacidad de riesgo al mundo sin pedir nada a cambio. Excepto el derecho inalienable a su propia capacidad de crear. Eso es lo único que, no piden, exigen.

En ese sentido es una idealista. Para ejemplificar su filosofía crea personajes sin mácula.


Por cierto, conoce Ud. su obra?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Por cierto, conoce Ud. su obra?



Si, ¿y usted sus múltiples afirmaciones en las que considera la caridad como algo a eliminar?

Luego podemos hablar de que sus personajes son de una complejidad digna del Pravda de 1938.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

*¿y usted sus múltiples afirmaciones en las que considera la caridad como algo a eliminar?*

¿¿¿¿???? Puede decirme dónde ha visto eso?

No habrá sido en algún hilo sobre hipotecas, verdad????

Lo que tiene una que leer... aunque ya dicen que siempre habla quien más tiene que callar.


----------



## H. Roark (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Por eso la sanidad privada no funciona en EEUU y si en Suiza, por eso EEUU va como va, y Canadá cada día está mejor.



Si en Canadá o Suiza hubiera 36 millones de negros seguramente no les iría tan bien. Por lo demás, al sistema sanitario de USA no se le puede llamar privado con la cantidad de dinero público que se gastan en el Medicare, Medicaid y otras cosas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> ¿¿¿¿???? Puede decirme dónde ha visto eso?
> 
> No habrá sido en algún hilo sobre hipotecas, verdad????
> 
> Lo que tiene una que leer... aunque ya dicen que siempre habla quien más tiene que callar.



Cierto, no es a la caridad a la que considera nociva (simplemente dice que es un asunto sin importancia, lo que tiene nuevos, también), sino el altruismo, al que dedica algunas palabras "bonitas":

_“El altruismo es incompatible con la libertad, con el capitalismo y con los derechos individuales.”_

Y eso solo para empezar. Y es cuanto menos curioso, porque, en una sociedad liberal, todo el que está fuera del sistema (y no son pocos) sobreviven, precisamente, gracias al altruismo de los que tienen algo que dar.

El objetivismo no es mas que la _moral de esclavo_ definitiva. Si al menos hubiese dicho "la única virtud es la impunidad, porque es ahí cuando el hombre se hace verdaderamente hombre libre", al menos quedaría cierta valentía.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Cierto, no es a la caridad a la que considera nociva (simplemente dice que es un asunto sin importancia, lo que tiene nuevos, también), sino el altruismo, al que dedica algunas palabras "bonitas":
> 
> [




Le ruego me disculpe. Había malinterpretado su respuesta y creía que me decía que yo criticaba la caridad. Eso para empezar.

No está bien sacar las cosas de contexto, como bien debe saber. 
En un aspecto, digamos moral, Rand considera el altruismo un vicio porque aparta al hombre de sus propias necesidades, abocándole a los de las demás. Es comprensible que, actuando de este modo, no desarrolle su potencialidad y por lo tanto no pueda dar lo mejor de sí mismo.

Desde un punto de vista político y económico, pongamos la frase que ha citado en el contexto del libro Objectively Speaking – Ayn Rand Interviewed.
Recopilatorio de entrevistas que le habían realizado.

También podríamos colgar esto sin más:

"El altruismo dice que el hombre no tiene derecho a existir por sí mismo, que el servicio a otros es la única justificación moral de su existencia, y que el auto-sacrificio es su mayor virtud. Pero quien pregunta confunde altruismo con benevolencia, cortesía y generosidad. Bajo esa definición, darle a alguien un regalo por Navidad es un acto de altruismo, pero eso es ridículo. Este tipo de “paquete conceptual” permite que los altruistas se salgan con la suya con la maldad que están perpetrando.

La esencia del altruismo es auto-sacrificio. Si haces algo para alguien y eso te perjudica a ti mismo, eso es altruismo. Pero darle voluntariamente a alguien que no se lo ha ganado, no lo es, eso es moralmente neutro. Tú puedes o no tener razones válidas para hacerlo; en principio, nadie pensaría en prohibir que se puedan dar cosas voluntariamente. El juzgar cuándo dar es apropiado depende del contexto de la situación, de la relación de las dos personas afectadas. Además, el acto de dar es el acto menos importante en la vida; no es aquí donde uno empieza la discusión sobre moralidad o política."

No tiene demasiado sentido descontextualizado, verdad?

Es como jugar con trampa. Primero hay que entender como ve la autora el concepto.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

Rand tiene una forma de ver el mundo un tanto... sui generis, por no decir que roza la demencia muchas veces, y el tema del altruismo está mas bien en lo segundo.

Considerar el sacrificio hacia los demás como algo intolerable, cuando se defiende un sistema que, en la práctica solo funciona porque mucha gente se sacrifica para ayudar a otros (porque una sociedad capitalista y liberal sin altruismo y caridad, simplemente, colapsa), no es solo contradictorio, sino estúpido.

Si no hubiese estado llena de odio, habría escrito algo de valor intemporal, pero sus traumas con el _tito josé_, la hacen perder el norte, y acabará en el pozo de la historia, como tantos otros.

Se le olvida que el hombre vive en sociedad, y que ello tiene un precio. Precio que ningun liberal quiere pagar, pero tampoco salir de la sociedad.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

No te digo que no.

Solo hay que ver como se pasa al más absoluto de los delirios en "La rebelión del Atlas".

Pero la suya no deja de ser una filosofía como cualquier otra de la que se pueden extraer cosas buenas y desechar otras.

Todavía no he encontrado ninguna que tenga un corpus sin lagunas, u océanos... todo es tan subjetivo como los ojos que lo miran y la mente que lo analiza.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> No te digo que no.
> 
> Solo hay que ver como se pasa al más absoluto de los delirios en "La rebelión del Atlas".
> 
> ...



Si, todas tienen sus cosas malas, el problema del objetivismo es que tiene demasiadas, y el "hombre objetivista" es, fundamentalmente, un cretino que está convencido de ser superior a todos, y que se cree en posesión de la verdad.

Es por esto que ha pasado sin pena ni gloria, y que hasta un imbécil perdido como Darwin ha tenido mucha mas relevancia en el mundo.


----------



## Nierpi (21 Feb 2013)

Bueno, no es necesario ser objetivista para ser todo eso que dices.
Ni tan siquiera darwiniano.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Bueno, no es necesario ser objetivista para ser todo eso que dices.
> Ni tan siquiera darwiniano.



Pero el objetivista hardcore es, necesariamente, un cretino, ese es uno de los grandes problemas de rand.

El otro, aun mayor, es no ser capaz de reconocer que lo público, llevado por ciudadanos y políticos decentes, funciona mejor que lo privado.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La naturaleza del ser humano es la que es: o tiene alguien con un palo detrás que le dice "como te pases te abro la cabeza", o comete crímenes sin límite.



Esto, salvo unos pocos, no es realmente así, la especie ha perdido el norte y está enferma (en los tres niveles), y hay causas para ello, la naturaleza humana tiende a la sociabilidad (el ser amado y amar son necesidades emocionales, y no otra cosa) y a comportamientos pacíficos, cuando es violentado desde antes incluso del nacimiento (por ejemplo una lactancia mediocre o inexistente, la normal debería ser de dos años exclusiva y hasta los seis mixta, esta señora parece que nunca estableció el vínculo con su madre o algo) es cuando adquiere una personalidad que llega a ser psicopática.

Lo natural y lo que ha ocurrido muchas veces antes, es que los seres humanos vivan en armonía y se repartan los recursos equitativamente y que colaboren voluntaria y gozosamente en su producción y gestión, basta observar a la mayoría de los niños antes de que les jodan o potencien lo peor de ellos.

Es la enfermedad del materialismo la que produce la lamentable situación de la humanidad hoy en día, pura ceguera espiritual enraizada en lo físico.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

La práctica totalidad de la gente sería un criminal si pudiese.

Ponga a cualquier persona al azar en la piel de un shogun del s. XV y en un mes está viviseccionando gente por diversión.

La gente es así, la sociedad se sostiene por miedo, simple y llanamente.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto, su segunda frase solo es válida para psicópatas, lea sobre ellos.

Ese tipo de ideas, además de falsas, sí hacen mucho por extender comportamientos psicopáticos en la sociedad, como tantas otras influencias de hoy en día.

Mire los niños, no son cachorros de león (salvo algún psicópata), no tienden a la violencia gratuita ni mucho menos a disfrutar con ella, de hecho les trauma, a los adultos también, trabajar en un matadero no es agradable para casi nadie.

Pero si se cree en el mito del ser humano, ese gran depredador, surgen estos lodos.

Así jamás curaremos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto, su segunda frase solo es válida para psicópatas, lea sobre ellos.
> 
> Ese tipo de ideas, además de falsas, sí hacen mucho por extender comportamientos psicopáticos en la sociedad, como tantas otras influencias de hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Los soldados japoneses en Nanking eran gente normal antes de la guerra, su tasa de criminalidad tendería a 0, pero fuè ponerse un uniforme y cometer abusos que escapan a toda lógica; y en cuanto volvieron a sus casas, siguieron siendo gente cumplidora de la ley y decente.

Fue darles impunidad, y la verdadera naturaleza humana salió a relucir.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

No, ponerse uniforme no, sufrir incontables vejaciones por parte de los psicópatas de turno hasta convertirse en psicópatas, porque ser de otra manera significaba la muerte. Sepa que el 1% son innatos, y un 19% se convierten en psicópatas.

Ese caso ya ha sido estudiado con detalle y, no me acuerdo ya mucho del libro, pero seguro que aún así hubo honrosas excepciones.

Debería poner una foto suya por el foro, para que estemos prevenidos, joder con la apología de la violencia entre primates, cada día estamos peor.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> No, ponerse uniforme no, sufrir incontables vejaciones por parte de los psicópatas de turno hasta convertirse en psicópatas, porque ser de otra manera significaba la muerte. Sepa que el 1% son innatos, y un 19% se convierten en psicópatas.
> 
> Ese caso ya ha sido estudiado con detalle y, no me acuerdo ya mucho del libro, pero seguro que aún así hubo honrosas excepciones.
> 
> Debería poner una foto suya por el foro, para que estemos prevenidos, joder con la apología de la violencia entre primates, cada día estamos peor.



Incontables vejaciones nada. Simplemente les soltaban y decian: sois dioses aqui, nada de lo que hagais os pasará factura.

Y, como es lógico, empezaron los crímenes a mansalva.

De apología nada: solo digo como es el mundo y la gente, nada mas. No hay nada de malo en aceptar las cosas como son.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Claro, ahora somos todos psicópatas, sin empatía real ni posibilidad de ella, claro. Los hechos no son tan simples cómo los relata. Nunca lo son. Lea a wilhem reich sobre los mecanismos de alienación humana.

Conoce el dato ese de que el 80% de los soldados en el frente no disparaban a matar?

No recuerdo bien el número, pero un número alto. Sobre todo en las levas forzosas.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Claro, ahora somos todos psicópatas, sin empatía real ni posibilidad de ella, claro. Los hechos no son tan simples cómo los relata. Nunca lo son. Lea a wilhem reich sobre los mecanismos de alienación humana.
> 
> Conoce el dato ese de que el 80% de los soldados en el frente no disparaban a matar?
> 
> No recuerdo bien el número, pero un número alto. Sobre todo en las levas forzosas.



Si, lo conozco.

También se que, cada vez que la autoridad ha desaparecido, han ocurrido matanzas descomunales, y que solo han terminado cuando el miedo a las represalias aparece otra vez.

Cuando los cruzados conquistaron Jerusalén, mataron a todos los que había en el gran templo, hasta al último niño. Y lo hicieron porque alguien les había dicho que Dios no les juzgaría por ello.

Y como ese ejemplo, miles a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Sí, ahora tiene que construir una explicación que englobe ambos hechos, además de muchos otros datos. Nadie niega que el ser humano es capaz de lo mejor y de lo peor.
Existen variables puramente biológicas, sobre todo en situación de guerra, feldenkrais habla de esto en relación a las violaciones.

No por nada en todas las corrientes místicas el autodominio o la conquista de la propia mente se considera el logro más elevado e importante.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Sí, ahora tiene que construir una explicación que englobe ambos hechos, además de muchos otros datos. Nadie niega que el ser humano es capaz de lo mejor y de lo peor.
> Existen variables puramente biológicas, sobre todo en situación de guerra, feldenkrais habla de esto en relación a las violaciones.
> 
> No por nada en todas las corrientes místicas el autodominio o la conquista de la propia mente se considera el logro más elevado e importante.



La explicación es simple: alli donde hay crímenes hay ausencia de miedo a la autoridad, en mayor o menor grado.

Es el miedo a la autoridad lo que mantiene la sociedad, no ninguna suerte de "bondad natural". Es como funciona el mundo, como ha funcionado y funcionará el mundo, porque el ser humano es incapaz de funcionar de otro modo.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Usted tiene pareja? porque sí que ella sí que tendría que tener miedo.
Supongo que estará con usted por miedo, así se establecen todas las relaciones humanas, nada de empatía, ni de sentido del deber, ni de pensar "no voy a hacer esto porque a lo mejor perjudico a otra persona, voy a devolver el dinero, los libros de la biblioteca".

Claro. Los hechos, afortunadamente, muestran que usted no tiene razón, porque la sociedad ya sería un caos insufrible todo, mira que no hay miles de pequeñas putadas que shurmanos como usted pueden hacer "por placer" sin que supongan mayores consecuencias, y a veces, en ciertos países matar es casi gratuito.

Entienda que sus ideas le llevan a inventar una pulsión placentera que lleva a provocar dolor en otros seres, o sea, ser humano=psicópata.

Todo muy científico.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Usted tiene pareja? porque sí que ella sí que tendría que tener miedo.
> Supongo que estará con usted por miedo, así se establecen todas las relaciones humanas, nada de empatía, ni de sentido del deber, ni de pensar "no voy a hacer esto porque a lo mejor perjudico a otra persona, voy a devolver el dinero, los libros de la biblioteca".
> 
> Claro. Los hechos, afortunadamente, muestran que usted no tiene razón, porque la sociedad ya sería un caos insufrible todo, mira que no hay miles de pequeñas putadas que shurmanos como usted pueden hacer "por placer" sin que supongan mayores consecuencias, y a veces, en ciertos países matar es casi gratuito.
> ...



No digo las relaciones a pequeña escala, sino la sociedad, en general.

Si quiere, muéstreme una sola sociedad que funcione sin miedo a ser castigado, porque si el ser humano no es como digo, debería ser posible.

Pero no la va a encontrar.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

los !kung? cualquier sociedad tribal de ese tipo, que tiende a ser más igualitaria? aunque a lo mejor no es la escala que usted dice.

Comparto la idea de que la escala puede deshumanizar, pero solamente dado determinado contexto. Si existiese esa pulsión irrefrenable hacia el mal gratuito (que ni tienen generalmente los carnívoros de verdad), si casi todos fuéramos psicópatas incapaces de sentir empatía y proclives a la violencia, no habría piedra sobre piedra ahora mismo.

Creo que se olvida de muchas variables en su conclusión, simplifica.

La violencia en determinadas situaciones de personas no psicópatas puede deberse a los mismos mecanismos por los que un bisonte sigue a la manada cuando se producce una estampida. Existen conexiones biológicas, energéticas y espirituales colectivas, conoce el fenómeno por el cual un grupo de mujeres que conviven x tiempo sincronizan sus menstruaciones? lo mismo ocurre en un ámbito cognitivo. La masa es un supraorganismo muy real. Y podría tener en cuenta otras teorías todavía más peregrinas, si se quiere, pero harto plausibles desde mi punto de vista.

Si en un grupo la mayoría es violento, un individuo corre el peligro de verse arrastrado a ese tipo de conducta por varias razones, todo se promedia, la inteligencia emociona, la espiritual, la moralidad, hay que ser fuerte para no caer en eso, ya sabe, la masa es siempre peor que el individuo en estos tiempos.

Occam es útil a veces, pero muchas otras no. La realidad es muy compleja y hay infinitas variables a tener encuenta.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> los !kung? cualquier sociedad tribal de ese tipo, que tiende a ser más igualitaria? aunque a lo mejor no es la escala que usted dice.
> 
> Comparto la idea de que la escala puede deshumanizar, pero solamente dado determinado contexto. Si existiese esa pulsión irrefrenable hacia el mal gratuito (que ni tienen generalmente los carnívoros de verdad), si casi todos fuéramos psicópatas incapaces de sentir empatía y proclives a la violencia, no habría piedra sobre piedra ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



Cualquier sociedad, incluso una tribu de cien individuos, se sustenta en última instancia, en la certeza de que las "malas" acciobes tienen su castigo.

De hecho, la sociedad actual funciona así: todo el mundo sabe que, como última barrera, queda el Estado con sus condenas, o el pueblo, con su "justicia".

De hecho, no falla: cada vez que una persona se ha visto fuera del alcance de la fuerza estatal y popular (y la divina, en otros tiempos), ha caído en los mismos comportamientos. Y es imposible que todos fuesen psicópatas, por simple estadística.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Evita profundizar con su legalismo, entonces sostiene que el ser humano obtiene un placer innato con el sadismo, con el sufrimiento ajeno? Es lo que está diciendo.

Lo de que no falla, lo dice usted, mis motivaciones ulteriores no son el miedo al castigo, ni de lejos.

Usted está afirmando que todos somos psicópatas, con su hipótesis.


----------



## Kozak (21 Feb 2013)

aguatico dijo:


> Y el concepto "looser" no te suena de nada? ienso:



Hombre, siendo rigurosos es "loser", looser es solo el comparativo de loose (suelto). Y "loser" no es el que se arriesga y la caga, sino el pusilánime. El que se arriesga aun teniéndolo todo en contra es el "underdog". Y ese cae bien en los USA.

Hay una presión brutal por triunfar, cierto, pero la mayor presión es por que lo intentes y te arriesgues. Es una sociedad voluntarista que se cree su propia propaganda de "anyone can be President" (aunque la experiencia demuestre que cuando un tieso llega a presidente la jiña, como Nixon).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Evita profundizar con su legalismo, entonces sostiene que el ser humano obtiene un placer innato con el sadismo, con el sufrimiento ajeno? Es lo que está diciendo.



No he dicho que obtenga placer (porque no todos lo hacen), sino que si piensa que va a obtener algún beneficio con su actitud criminal, la ausencia de coerción estatal (digo estatal para aunar a esta con la popular y la divina) le basta para hacerlo.



> Lo de que no falla, lo dice usted, mis motivaciones ulteriores no son el miedo al castigo, ni de lejos.



Seis meses en la piel de un Shogun y se le olvidan las coerciones, seguro. El poder absoluto corrompe absolutamente, no lo olvide, es de las pocas verdades que existen.



> Usted está afirmando que todos somos psicópatas, con su hipótesis.



Que somos todos, en el fondo, utilitaristas, y que si el "mal" tiene beneficios sobre el "bien", lo hacemos.


----------



## Kozak (21 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Evita profundizar con su legalismo, entonces sostiene que el ser humano obtiene un placer innato con el sadismo, con el sufrimiento ajeno? Es lo que está diciendo.
> 
> Lo de que no falla, lo dice usted, mis motivaciones ulteriores no son el miedo al castigo, ni de lejos.
> 
> *Usted está afirmando que todos somos psicópatas*, con su hipótesis.



En mayor o menor grado.

Si sobrevivimos a los neandertales fue por eso, por ser más psicópatas que ellos.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

> En el ejército, los oficiales agredían y golpeaban a los hombres bajo su mando, quienes harían lo mismo a los de menor rango y así hasta los escalones inferiores de la jerarquía



Crímenes de guerra del Imperio del Japón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Estaban muchísimo más reprimidos que los soldados de otros ejércitos. La frustración a menudo se descarga como violencia. Supongo que el síndrome de estrés posttraumático tan prevalente en soldados también es causado por el miedo a la autoridad.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> En mayor o menor grado.
> 
> Si sobrevivimos a los neandertales fue por eso, por ser más psicópatas que ellos.



Joder, ahora veo hasta que punto estamos jodidos, si tales ideas son las que se extiende, entonces, por el fenómeno de la profecía autocumplida, el número de psicópatas subirá exponencialmente.

La definición de psicópata (con sus respectivas pruebas neurológicas) no existiría si todos fuéramos psicópatas en mayor o menor medida, lógicamente por ausencia de contraste, y no es el caso.

Flipo en colores. kali yuga lo llaman.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Estaban muchísimo más reprimidos que los soldados de otros ejércitos. La frustración a menudo se descarga como violencia. Supongo que el síndrome de estrés posttraumático tan prevalente en soldados también es causado por el miedo a la autoridad.



Eso tendría sentido si hubiesen sido los únicos, pero en casi todos los ejércitos, salvo en el caso de la EEUU/Commonweath, se dieron casos de esos, y sin violencia de por medio.

Además, de ser así, esa gente habría vuelto a sus casas manteniendo su criminalidad, pero no fue así. Sólo fueron salvajes, curiosamente, mientras les salía gratis.



> Joder, ahora veo hasta que punto estamos jodidos, si tales ideas son las que se extiende, entonces, por el fenómeno de la profecía autocumplida, el número de psicópatas subirá exponencialmente.
> 
> La definición de psicópata (con sus respectivas pruebas neurológicas) no existiría su todos fuéramos psicópatas en mayor o menor medida, lógicamente por ausencia de contraste, y no es el caso.
> 
> Flipo en colores. kali yuga lo llaman.



El psicópata es necesario: alguien tiene que mandar y dirigir la sociedad.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

A las personas que golpean a sus mujeres también les suele salir gratis, se lo digo de primera mano porque he conocido casos (uno al hijo le partió la columna, luego la mujer me venía con el cuento de que se había caído por las escaleras), sobre todo en algunos países.

Lo de gratis es su interpretación, otra puede ser la influencia del colectivo, más otras variables, incluida la gratuidad, que no sería de lejos la más importante en la mayoría.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> A las personas que golpean a sus mujeres también les suele salir gratis, se lo digo de primera mano porque he conocido casos (uno al hijo le partió la columna, luego la mujer me venía con el cuento de que se había caído por las escaleras), sobre todo en algunos países.
> 
> Lo de gratis es su interpretación, otra puede ser la influencia del colectivo, más otras variables, incluida la gratuidad, que no sería de lejos la más importante en la mayoría.



Dígame un solo caso de criminal al que el miedo a la autoridad le importase más que el beneficio que sacaba. Uno solo.

Todo aquel para quien beneficio/riesgo es superior a 1, comete crímenes.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El psicópata es necesario: alguien tiene que mandar y dirigir la sociedad.



:8::8: a ver, a ver, esto es objetivismo? 

Nada, ahora, desde el anonimato, confiese sus crímenes, psicópata.

Joder, sabía que las cosas están mal, pero no tanto. 

Entérese de que siempre han existido sociedades igualitarias, en esas el psicópata no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Dígame un solo caso de criminal al que el miedo a la autoridad le importase más que el beneficio que sacaba. Uno solo.
> 
> Todo aquel para quien beneficio/riesgo es superior a 1, comete crímenes.



Hable por usted majete, somos materia, energía y espíritu, el "utilitarismo" espiritual, mi leiv motiv, no tiene nada que ver su utilitarismo materialista, incluso es contrario, porque todo sufrimiento ajeno tiene un impacto inmediato negativo en la evolución espiritual,el bien ajeno se convierte en el bien propio. Si comer, cagar, follar, tener poder, son sus únicas motivaciones es su problema,hágaselo mirar, no se lo endose a tanta gente buena que hay por el mundo y que hace el bien por el valor emocional y espiritual intrínseco que conlleva, psicópata.

Claro que veo que usted está biológicamente incapacitado para comprender esto.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> a ver, a ver, esto es objetivismo?
> 
> Nada, ahora, desde el anonimato, confiese sus crímenes, psicópata.
> 
> ...



Si, eso está muy bonito, pero al frente de toda sociedad próspera y poderosa hay alguien sin dilemas morales. Y a pequeña escala, igual: toda organización que desee prosperar debe ser capaz de actuar sin reparos.



> Hable por usted majete, somos materia, energía y espíritu, el "utilitarismo" espiritual, mi leiv motiv, no tiene nada que ver su utilitarismo materialista, incluso es contrario, porque todo sufrimiento ajeno tiene un impacto inmediato negativo en la evolución espiritual,el bien ajeno se convierte en el bien propio. Si comer, cagar, follar, tener poder, son sus únicas motivaciones es su problema,hágaselo mirar, no se lo endose a tanta gente buena que hay por el mundo y que hace el bien por el valor emocional y espiritual intrínseco que conlleva, psicópata.
> 
> Claro que veo que usted está biológicamente incapacitado para comprender esto.



Por supuesto que lo entiendo. Simplemente no me supone ningún trauma hacer lo contrario, es una (enorme) ventaja.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si, eso está muy bonito, pero al frente de toda sociedad próspera y poderosa hay alguien sin dilemas morales. Y a pequeña escala, igual: toda organización que desee prosperar debe ser capaz de actuar sin reparos.



Por eso las vidas de la muchas personas, sino la mayoría, son miserables e infelices, insatisfactorias, y el planeta es un estercolero.




> Por supuesto que lo entiendo. Simplemente no me supone ningún trauma hacer lo contrario, es una (enorme) ventaja.



Psicópata de libro oiga, ventaja dice :XX: menudo miserable, lo "entiende" y ni siquiera se da cuenta del oxímoron de su respuesta.

Que vas a haber entendido, psycho, hacer daño a otros de manera gratuita produce un daño espiritual, que repercute en todo el ser, esto son algo más que palabras, en otra vida quizás tengas alguna posibilidad,pero en esta le deseo suerte a las personas que se crucen en tu camino, te deseo toda la mala suerte del mundo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Por eso las vidas de la muchas personas, sino la mayoría, son miserables e infelices, insatisfactorias, y el planeta es un estercolero.



El planeta era un estercolero hace un millón de años y ahora. Solo que ahora vivimos mas y mejor, y mas seguros.



> Psicópata de libro oiga, ventaja dice menudo miserable.



La psicopatía no es mas que una dote, como otra cualquiera. Lo importante es el uso que se le de.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Me gustaría saber que opina Aynd Rand de este personaje psicópata, puede ser objetivista? el objtevismo ve con buenos ojos el sadismo?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Me gustaría saber que opina Aynd Rand de este personaje psicópata, puede ser objetivista? el objtevismo ve con buenos ojos el sadismo?



Aparte de mi afición al BDSM, ¿puede señalar donde afirmo ser un sádico fuera de lo estrictamente sexual?


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

La frase que resalto en respuesta a mi afirmación (nada de intelectual por cierto) de que el sufrimiento ajeno, sobre todo el gratuito, tiene un impacto espiritual, emocional y físico negativo sobre las personas que tienen empatía y estan medianamente sanas espero que sea por llevarme la contraria, porque es un oxímoron que evidenciaría que usted es incapaz de tener empatía, ya no solo que esté espiritualmente bloqueado.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> La frase que resalto en respuesta a mi afirmación (nada de intelectual por cierto) de que el sufrimiento ajeno, sobre todo el gratuito, tiene un impacto espiritual, emocional y físico negativo sobre las personas que tienen empatía y estan medianamente sanas espero que sea por llevarme la contraria, porque es un oxímoron que evidenciaría que usted es incapaz de tener empatía, ya no solo que esté espiritualmente bloqueado.



No es ningún secreto que carezco de empatía: nací así, tampoco me parece malo. Ello no implica que sea un sádico, sino que ,sencillamente, tomo mis decisiones en base a elementos puramente objetivos, no emocionales.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Menuda confesión. Espero que tenga la oportunidad de saber que no es cierto, y si lo sigue siendo, en fin, mejor no le digo lo que pienso de los psicópatas.

Dudo que a alguien se le pueda llamar ser humano si no tiene empatía.

Supongo que tampoco se dará cuenta de que la razón hunde sus raíces en la intuición y en la capacidad de empatizar, de conectar con lo ajeno.

Está medio ciego al color de la vida, a una gran parte de la percepción de la realidad, la psicopatía no es un don, es una tara.


----------



## Kozak (21 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :8::8: *a ver, a ver, esto es objetivismo? *
> 
> Nada, ahora, desde el anonimato, confiese sus crímenes, psicópata.
> 
> ...



No: el objetivismo es que nadie "dirija" a la sociedad como tal, sino que cada cual sea dueño de su propio destino.

Podemos discutir sobre si es posible, o deseable. Pero no cometa falacias del hombre de paja. MiNombreEsLegión no es objetivista (es leguleyo).


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Feb 2013)

Nada de falacias, solo me preguntaba si un psicópata puede ser objetivista.
No sé si minombre se apunta a ese tren.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Nada de falacias, solo me preguntaba si un psicópata puede ser objetivista.
> No sé si minombre se apunta a ese tren.



Poder, podría, al fin y al cabo el pensamiento objetivista es racional (errado, pero racional), y la psicopatía es, ante todo, racionalidad hasta el exceso.

El objetivismo es una moral de esclavo muy bien diseñada, y pensada para que ciertos individuos se auto-justifiquen, pero no por ello dejan de ser esclavos morales, así que no me vale.


----------



## Lízien (21 Feb 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Sin embargo allí no existe el estigma que hay aquí si intentas algo y la cagas. Los empresarios de éxito suelen acumular alguna quiebra a sus espaldas (y hablo de los que arriesgan su propio capital, no de los que se cargan empresas ya creadas por otros). Aquí lo que cuenta es no cagarla. Allí lo que cuenta es intentarlo con todas tus fuerzas.



Es que el problema no está en equivocarse, está en tomar, tras el fracaso, la cómoda posición de «no puedo» y dejar de intentarlo. Eso es lo que debería estar «mal visto». Y tampoco, ya que el verdadero problema solo viene cuando estos, acomodados, para lograr el éxito se dedican a pisarle el cuello a los que realmente se esfuerzan.

La cuestión del egoísmo y el altruísmo es más compleja. Aquí he de decir que no comparto al 100% el planteamiento de Ayn Rand. Hasta donde he visto, ella se queda en el egoísmo. Un simple «que cada palo aguante su vela» (frase que comparto) y se centra en la idea de que, el que vale, tiene el derecho de hacer todo lo posible por obtener el éxito (hasta ahí de acuerdo) y sin compasión hacia el menos apto. Independientemente de si el que fracasa lo hace por incapacidad (física o intelectual en términos objetivos) o por falta de valores y conducta antisocial. Con eso no comulgo, pero tengo mi opinión al respecto.

Uno tiene que ser egoísta, profundamente egoísta. El bienestar individual (propio) y la realización personal tiene que estar por encima, creo que es lo razonable. Ahora bien, en mi caso la realización personal pasa por cierta fase de altruísmo. Una vez tengo mis necesidades básicas cubiertas y una realización intelectual completa (y con posibilidad de ir siempre en progresión ascendente), también me resulta gratificante ayudar al otro. Cada uno puede tener sus ideas respecto a esto, a mí me parece sencillamente natural: yo miro a los ojos a otro y me veo reflejada, por lo que no puedo evitar sentir empatía, dolerme de las desgracias ajenas y ayudar a su resolución si está en mi mano, *no me va a perjudicar y es algo que no me incapacita para mi realización personal completa*. Digamos que es un extra, pero entra dentro de mi código de valores.

Además, esta forma de pensar me parece necesaria para poder justificar la ideología individualista. Se critica todo individualismo o egoísmo porque se lo ve como algo despiadado: vamos a ir todos contra todos, somos lobos, despreciables, nadie va a ayudar al necesitado. Basura propagandística. Primero: yo no necesito una ley o un juez para comportarme correctamente. Cuando yerro, me siento culpable. Segundo: sí, existe gente despreciable y no voy a decir que el ser humano sea bueno en su totalidad, pero muchísima gente que hoy en día es despreciable no lo sería si pudiera realizarse a nivel personal. Si uno puede realizarse y crecer, si no tiene un freno para su crecimiento, es feliz. Y si eres feliz es difícil que vayas a joder al que tienes al lado.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Feb 2013)

> Además, esta forma de pensar me parece necesaria para poder justificar la ideología individualista. Se critica todo individualismo o egoísmo porque se lo ve como algo despiadado: vamos a ir todos contra todos, somos lobos, despreciables, nadie va a ayudar al necesitado. Basura propagandística. Primero: yo no necesito una ley o un juez para comportarme correctamente. Cuando yerro, me siento culpable. Segundo: sí, existe gente despreciable y no voy a decir que el ser humano sea bueno en su totalidad, pero muchísima gente que hoy en día es despreciable no lo sería si pudiera realizarse a nivel personal. Si uno puede realizarse y crecer, si no tiene un freno para su crecimiento, es feliz. Y si eres feliz es difícil que vayas a joder al que tienes al lado.



Aquí es donde la caga el objetivismo: el egoísmo que defiende conduce, mas pronto que tarde, a una situación dickensiana, el egoísmo randiano es el descrito en _Las Uvas de la Ira_.

La prosperidad la trae una sociedad egoísta a lo Suecia 1970, no Inglaterra 1770.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Estar contra todo y contra todos no es inteligente, uno se arriesga a ser destruído por puro afán defensivo y ofensivo de los demás.

No es una postura inteligente para aumentar las probabilidades de supervivencia, quitando el sufrimiento que pueda provocar, en quien lo pueda padecer, visto lo visto.

Si los seres humanos fuéramos como los cocodrilos, sin necesidad de ninguna ayuda desde el principio, entonces quizás tendría sentido un comportamiento de ese tipo, pero resulta que somos seres sociales, que nacemos total y absolutamente indefensos a todos los niveles, que seguimos así durante largos años de nuestra vida, así que conductas antisociales de cualquier tipo (y el desprecio al enfermo, al incapacitado o al que ha tenido menos suerte, el que cada cual se busque la vida hipócrita por cuanto uno está vivo y permanece vivo gracias a los demás, conocidos o no, lo son) son contranatura y conducen a la extinción de la especie.


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Aquí es donde la caga el objetivismo: el egoísmo que defiende conduce, mas pronto que tarde, a una situación dickensiana, el egoísmo randiano es el descrito en _Las Uvas de la Ira_.
> 
> La prosperidad la trae una sociedad egoísta a lo Suecia 1970, no Inglaterra 1770.



Creo que no le sigo, me fallan los referentes. Lo bueno del objetivismo como norma de vida es que, si no se sigue como religión (algo que no se puede hacer si se es realmente objetivista ), solo hay dos opciones posibles: o se es egoísta y ambicioso sin límites (sálvese quien pueda), pero no se es nocivo para nadie (si se empieza a ser nocivo algo falla en el sistema de valores, probablemente haya saqueo o un intento de aprovechar ilegítimamente una situación), o se es egoísta y ambicioso, pero llegados al límite de la satisfacción personal, el excedente se invierte en ayudar a los demás. Desde mi punto de vista, la segunda opción solo puede conducir a la felicidad individual y a una sociedad mejor.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Estar contra todo y contra todos no es inteligente, uno se arriesga a ser destruído por puro afán defensivo y ofensivo de los demás.
> 
> No es una postura inteligente para aumentar las probabilidades de supervivencia, quitando el sufrimiento que pueda provocar, en quien lo pueda padecer, visto lo visto.
> 
> Si los seres humanos fuéramos como los cocodrilos, sin necesidad de ninguna ayuda desde el principio, entonces quizás tendría sentido un comportamiento de ese tipo, pero resulta que somos seres sociales, que nacemos total y absolutamente indefensos a todos los niveles, que seguimos así durante largos años de nuestra vida, así que conductas antisociales de cualquier tipo (y el desprecio al enfermo, al incapacitado o al que ha tenido menos suerte, el que cada cual se busque la vida hipócrita por cuanto uno está vivo y permanece vivo gracias a los demás, conocidos o no, lo son) son contranatura y conducen a la extinción de la especie.



Por eso me parece contradictorio y «raro». Hasta lo que he leído, Ayn Rand es una humanista brutal. El hombre está en el centro y su razón es la medida de todo (hasta sus creaciones tecnológicas son tan grandiosas que son dignas de considerarse objeto artístico, que es ya la sublimación de la concepción del hombre como centro). Sin embargo, ¿solo me preocupo por mí y mis semejantes que se apañen? No se puede. No se puede amar al «hombre» hasta el punto de casi divinizarlo ideológicamente y no verte reflejado en el hombre real con el que te cruzas día a día. Para mí por lo menos es imposible, cuanto más impera la razón y la ambición del «yo soy lo que produzco y debo dar lo mejor de mí», más se acentúa ese sentimiento de «fraternidad» hacia los demás (supongo que porque ese potencial que yo trato de exprimir lo veo dentro de cada ser humano).


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Por lo poco que voy sabiendo de este hilo, Aynd Raynd era hija de su tiempo, conocimientos y circunstancias personales, veo que tenía conocimientos bastantes limitados en cuanto a los límites de la razón (la misma razón demuestra que no lo es todo) y muchos datos de psicología y neurociencia, muchos quizás no los pudo conocer, que ponen en evidencia la sociabilidad de los humanos y la necesidad innata de vinculación afectiva como requisito para la salud integral.

El único egoísmo que puede implicar el bien de los demás aparte del de uno, el común, es el espiritual.

Me parece que andaba corta de percepciones espirituales, de práctica, que pensaba que es solamente palabrería, y nada más lejos de la realidad.

Hay que empezar al revés, primero la inteligencia emocional y después la racional, es mucho más importante la primera de lejos.


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

Bueno, disculpen que rescate mensajes bastante antiguos. Estoy leyéndome el hilo otra vez, con una perspectiva un poco mejor sobre el tema, y hay cuestiones que obviamente me apetece tratar ahora que tengo una idea más formada.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fíjate en los detalles "raros" que te hacen ver que esta escena _aparentemente_ costumbrista no es tal: Hay rascacielos al fondo y la chica lleva unos extraños pantalones, sugiriendo pertenencia a un cuerpo indetermindado y no convencionalmente "femenino".
> 
> El cuadro a mí me sugiere una sociedad muy avanzada donde los roles normales ya no se aplican.



Cualquier personaje femenino objetivista tiene que estar masculinizado a la fuerza. La ambición laboral es masculina (es un rol tradicionalmente masculino, no digo que «biológicamente» lo sea); si como mujer antepones tu vida laboral o tu realización en el trabajo a otros elementos vistos como femeninos (formar una familia, entender de moda), eres un bicho raro y casi una anomalía.

He tratado el tema con algunos hombres y a veces tienen una visión opuesta (para muchos lo ideal es que el hombre asuma un rol todavía más masculino y la mujer, de nuevo, asuma roles absolutamente femeninos, «que para eso está»), pero para mí no habría una sociedad mejor que una sociedad sin roles. Un ser humano que coge la mayor virtud que tiene el «hombre» (la ambición) y la mayor virtud que tiene la «mujer» (afecto, sensibilidad «maternal», o gracilidad, no sé cómo expresarlo), es un ser humano que roza la perfección. Para mí, sin duda, es la meta; si mi vida es ir de A a B, A es el nacimiento y B es convertirme en esa persona. ¿Que es a cambio de mi «feminidad»? Precio que pago con gusto. No tengo ni idea de cómo lo verá el resto de mujeres, pero mi experiencia es que tus pares te ven un poco como bicho raro y los hombres se desubican (aunque el resultado es mejor con hombres que con mujeres a medio plazo).


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Está muy bien lo de los roles libres, siempre y cuando las mujeres cuando decidan ser madres, lo sean de verdad y a tiempo completo mientras sea biológicamente necesario para el vínculo madre hijo. 

Una cosa no debería quitar la otra, y ahí la sociedad debería apoyar a la mujer dándole facilidades, como la de reservarle el trabajo o facilitarle otro cuando sus labores de crianza se lo permitan.

De otra manera ocurre la debacle que está ocurriendo y ahí pagamos todos, por ejemplo, con peor salud, psicopatía en alza, depresiones, pobreza emocional, traumas a currarse el resto de la vida...


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Está muy bien lo de los roles libres, siempre y cuando las mujeres cuando decidan ser madres, lo sean de verdad y a tiempo completo mientras sea biológicamente necesario para el vínculo madre hijo.
> 
> Una cosa no debería quitar la otra, y ahí la sociedad debería apoyar a la mujer dándole facilidades, como la de reservarle el trabajo o facilitarle otro cuando sus labores de crianza se lo permitan.
> 
> De otra manera ocurre la debacle que está ocurriendo y ahí pagamos todos, por ejemplo, con peor salud, psicopatía en alza, depresiones, pobreza emocional, traumas a currarse el resto de la vida...



Bueno, es que eso es obvio. La lactancia y la infancia temprana deben (o deberían) ser con la madre; ahí hay un vínculo (que imagino que se deberá a haber estado 9 meses dentro de la madre y no del padre) que un hombre no puede sustituir (a partir de ese momento creo que es indiferente sobre quién recaiga más la labor de crianza o si es más o menos equitativa). Pero es que si yo no quiero renunciar a mi ambición laboral (o no sé conjugarla, o no tengo interés en echar un poco el freno, o no puedo compaginarlo, etcétera) *no tengo hijos*. Y bien que nos vendrá porque creo que somos demasiados en el mundo, pero políticas maltusianas aparte, tener un hijo es una responsabilidad que debería meditarse y con la que se debería cumplir como un trabajo más. Ahí estaría la clave: verlo todo bajo la misma óptica. Si tengo que diseñar una casa, componer una sinfonía, enseñar matemáticas o reparar una tubería, tengo que dar lo mejor de mí en mi trabajo. Si tengo que ser madre, tengo que dar lo mejor de mí como madre. Si tengo que llevar una casa, tengo que mantener el orden y la limpieza como si fuera un trabajo más en el que tengo que ser todo lo eficiente que mis capacidades me permitan. A lo mejor estoy completamente tarada, no lo sé, igual el punto de vista que tengo es patológico y debería irme a un psiquiatra a que me «descuadricule», pero no sé ver las cosas de otra manera. La frustración viene cuando esa es la inclinación racional hacia cómo debes conducir tu vida y otros impulsos te conducen a ser negligente: vienen las culpabilidades, el saberte ineficiente, lo que he dicho, todas las frustraciones y problemas. Por eso siempre digo que todo, todo, *absolutamente todo* en esta vida es cuestión de voluntad. Sin ella no se va a ningún sitio, y con ella creo que podemos conseguir prácticamente todo lo que necesitemos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Creo que no le sigo, me fallan los referentes. Lo bueno del objetivismo como norma de vida es que, si no se sigue como religión (algo que no se puede hacer si se es realmente objetivista ), solo hay dos opciones posibles: o se es egoísta y ambicioso sin límites (sálvese quien pueda), pero no se es nocivo para nadie (si se empieza a ser nocivo algo falla en el sistema de valores, probablemente haya saqueo o un intento de aprovechar ilegítimamente una situación), o se es egoísta y ambicioso, pero llegados al límite de la satisfacción personal, el excedente se invierte en ayudar a los demás. Desde mi punto de vista, la segunda opción solo puede conducir a la felicidad individual y a una sociedad mejor.



La segunda opción es, con matices, lo que los cristianos llevan predicando dos milenios, no es nada nuevo.

Y la primera opción, incluso superando el límite de lo nocivo para otros, es perfectamente admisible bajo el objetivismo: si es un contrato libre, no es malo, independientemente del contexto. Eso nos lleva, necesariamente, a abusos de sobra conocidos.



> He tratado el tema con algunos hombres y a veces tienen una visión opuesta (para muchos lo ideal es que el hombre asuma un rol todavía más masculino y la mujer, de nuevo, asuma roles absolutamente femeninos, «que para eso está»), pero para mí no habría una sociedad mejor que una sociedad sin roles. Un ser humano que coge la mayor virtud que tiene el «hombre» (la ambición) y la mayor virtud que tiene la «mujer» (afecto, sensibilidad «maternal», o gracilidad, no sé cómo expresarlo), es un ser humano que roza la perfección. Para mí, sin duda, es la meta; si mi vida es ir de A a B, A es el nacimiento y B es convertirme en esa persona. ¿Que es a cambio de mi «feminidad»? Precio que pago con gusto. No tengo ni idea de cómo lo verá el resto de mujeres, pero mi experiencia es que tus pares te ven un poco como bicho raro y los hombres se desubican (aunque el resultado es mejor con hombres que con mujeres a medio plazo).



Los genes, al final, tiran hacia donde tiran, y al hombre lo llevan a dominar y a la mujer a buscar protección. Las sociedades que entienden esto son las que triunfan.


----------



## Demostenes (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La práctica totalidad de la gente sería un criminal si pudiese.
> 
> Ponga a cualquier persona al azar en la piel de un shogun del s. XV y en un mes está viviseccionando gente por diversión.
> 
> La gente es así, la sociedad se sostiene por miedo, simple y llanamente.



Así es, aunque pensemos que no. 

Pensamos que no porque _actualmente nosotros no lo haríamos._

Pero somos esclavos de la moral y/o religion que nos han enseñado y en la que vivimos. Los lobos abandonan al herido, y algunos pueblos bárbaros también, otros incluso los rematan y los comen. 

No estoy diciendo que eso sea bueno, lo que digo es que somos producto en altísima parte de lo que nos han educado en que es bueno y que es malo.

Y creo que efectivamente, de haber nacido como shogunes seríamos carniceros como ellos. De hecho, ya dicen que "el poder corrompe" y eso es una muestra de cómo nuestro entorno nos influye. 

*De no haber sido educados en sistemas éticos procedentes de religiones (cristianismo, islam, judaismo, budismo, ...) la vida humana no tendría ningún valor para nosotros, y nos importaría un huevo ver morir a alguien de hambre a la puerta de nuestra casa. *

*De hecho, los políticos y muy ricos normalmente han sobrepasado estas limitaciones morales, por eso les importamos los demás una puta mierda. Otro ejemplo: un general *que se preocupe por la vida de sus soldados es un desastre, se autodestruiría, tiene que considerarlos "fichas".


----------



## Demostenes (22 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto, su segunda frase solo es válida para psicópatas, lea sobre ellos.
> 
> Ese tipo de ideas, además de falsas, sí hacen mucho por extender comportamientos psicopáticos en la sociedad, como tantas otras influencias de hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Se abusa muy mucho del concepto "psicópata". Lo que es normal y lo que es psicopático dependen del entorno. El mismo al que aqui llamariamos psicópata, en la corte de Bizancio sería admirado y su conducta modelo para otros.


----------



## Demostenes (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La explicación es simple: alli donde hay crímenes hay ausencia de miedo a la autoridad, en mayor o menor grado.
> 
> *Es el miedo a la autoridad lo que mantiene la sociedad, no ninguna suerte de "bondad natural". Es como funciona el mundo, como ha funcionado y funcionará el mundo, porque el ser humano es incapaz de funcionar de otro modo.*



Esto me ha llevado decenios comprenderlo pero es muy cierto y a la mayoría de la gente ni se le pasa por la cabeza.


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

Demostenes dijo:


> Así es, aunque pensemos que no.
> 
> Pensamos que no porque _actualmente nosotros no lo haríamos._
> 
> ...



Ahí es que entramos en cuestiones de represión. El poder corrompe: el poder da libertad, y como no tenemos libertad en nuestro día a día, no sabemos qué hacer con ella. Si fuéramos libres, viviríamos la libertad de forma más sana.

Analogía: ¿Por qué hay un número de curas homosexuales que terminan abusando de menores? ¿Es que ser cura te obliga a abusar de menores? ¿Es que ser homosexual te lleva a abusar de menores? No. Es que si eres homosexual y te crías en un ambiente absolutamente represivo para con la sexualidad (y más aún para con la tuya, que encima es doblemente pecaminosa) estás reprimido hasta tal punto que lo que no sería normal es que eso no estallase con catastróficos resultados.


----------



## Demostenes (22 Feb 2013)

Si, pero cuando ves a un hombre en la calle caído en el suelo, llamas al 112. Si fueras un judío de la época de Cristo y fueras "ético", lo llevarías a tu casa y lo curarías, porque no había 112, cosa que seguramente muchos no harían hoy.

Igualmente, eso lo haríamos en España por cualquiera, pero en USA (me dice un panchito amigo mio que tuvo un accidente aquí) poca gente se preocuparía por alguien en el suelo porque le golpeó un autobus, como a el , si no era blanco o al menos de la misma etnia que él. 

E indudablemente en una favela de Rio, además te podrian robar el efectivo y los riñones.

Somos hijos de nuestra ética, si no tuvieramos sistemas de valores éticos, no nos importaría tener un criadero de personas para bebernos su sangre matando a una cada dia. Doy gracias por la ética, pero no me engaño con el Hombre.

Ya decía Plauto: "*Homo homini lupus*", pero en concreto:



> "Lupus est homo homini, non homo, quom qualis sit non novit."
> 
> (Lobo es el hombre para el hombre, y no hombre, cuando desconoce quién es el otro)



Y el "cuando desconoce quien es el otro" lo que implica son las *reglas sociales a aplicar*, que no eran aplicables a "forasteros".


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

La ética es producto del hombre también. Desde luego, el papel de la educación es indiscutible, y somos seres sociales, por lo que es de nuestro microcosmos de quien depende cómo será la educación y cuál será nuestro sistema de valores (dentro de que como tenemos raciocinio podemos ir contra el sistema voluntariamente, claro), pero eso no es excluyente con crear un sistema de valores que prime el desarrollo individual antes de dar paso a ayudar al prójimo, o que prefiera que todos seamos capaces de gestionarnos ese desarrollo antes que tener un «padre» que perjudique y penalice al eficiente para darle su «oportunidad» al mediocre.


----------



## Demostenes (22 Feb 2013)

Si, lo es, es un sistema que hemos creado los psicopatas para crear un entorno donde podamos prosperar y sobrevivir, ya que ir por la calle sin saber si el de detrás te va a apuñalar no es la mejor forma de generar riqueza, la reiqueza se expande donde hay confianza, en la supervivencia personal y en el respeto de la "ley" que haya en ese momento, bien sean leyes "buenas" desde nuestra optica actual o leyes "malas" como el esclavismo.

Es el bozal que nos hemos puesto como lobos que somos. Lo malo es que algunos se lo han conseguido quitar y ahora los demas lobos somos como ovejas para ellos.


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

No seguimos moviendo entre dos conceptos antagónicos. Entre "el hombre es un lobo para el hombre", atribuido a Hobbes, y la bondad natural roussoniana.

Puede que ya sea hora de encontrar un punto de equilibrio entre las dos creencias. No somos ni lobos ni corderos; dependemos de las circunstancias y la cultura en la que nos hemos desarrollado. Y eso a nivel generalista; individualmente pueden haber otras cosas que nos decanten en uno y otro sentido.


Curiosamente siempre achacamos a la religión lo que se nos supone de buenas cualidades: altruismo, generosidad, etc. Aunque si hacemos un estudio sobre histórico sobre lo que han supuesto para la humanidad, vemos que han sido las principales justificadoras de la crueldad humana.
Guerras santas, inquisición...

Puede que haya sido el laicismo el que más haya aportando a la convivencia ya que no puede justificar barbaridades en base a mandatos superiores y, además, deja al hombre solo ante su sentimiento de culpa, sin posibilidad de perdones divinos.

En este sentido, la necesidad de convivir con un mínimo de paz para poder desarrollarnos creo que es lo que más ha impulsado tanto la ética como la empatía. Y esas son las dos cosas fundamentales que noy nos alejan del salvajismo.

Ambas también las considero fruto de la razón y de los esfueros individuales y egoistas por vivir tranquilo.


De la misma forma que un Estado se preocupará por su ciudadanía para perpetuar su existencia y fortalecerse. Por eso se consiguieron las mejoras sociales basadas en las protestas.
Nada ni nadie se puede asentar si tiene mosca cojoneras a su alrededor.


----------



## Demostenes (22 Feb 2013)

Nierpi dijo:


> No seguimos moviendo entre dos conceptos antagónicos. Entre "el hombre es un lobo para el hombre", atribuido a Hobbes, y la bondad natural roussoniana.





> _Es originaria del comediógrafo latino Tito Macio Plauto (254 a. C. - 184 a. C.) en su obra Asinaria,[...]
> Fue popularizada por Thomas Hobbes, filósofo inglés del siglo XVII, quién la adaptó en su obra Leviatán, que dice que el egoísmo es básico en el comportamiento humano, aunque la sociedad intenta corregir tal comportamiento favoreciendo la convivencia_



Homo homini lupus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Puede que ya sea hora de encontrar un punto de equilibrio entre las dos creencias. No somos ni lobos ni corderos; dependemos de las circunstancias y la cultura en la que nos hemos desarrollado. Y eso a nivel generalista; individualmente pueden haber otras cosas que nos decanten en uno y otro sentido.



Así pensaba yo, pero la realidad demuestra otra cosa, cada dia en el trabajo, en los foros de opinion hablando de politica, etc.., la realidad es tozuda y se empeña en demostrar que la gente no es que por 1 millon de euros te dejaria morir, sino que por no agacharte a echarte una mano te dejaría morir (casi). 

Los que no hacen eso es porque son personas éticas. Es decir, personas que han asumido por educación lo que es Bueno y lo que es Malo y han sido enseñadas a elegir lo bueno hasta el punto de que creen que lo hacen por propia naturaleza, como buenos lavados de cerebro.




> Curiosamente siempre achacamos a la religión lo que se nos supone de buenas cualidades: altruismo, generosidad, etc. Aunque si hacemos un estudio sobre histórico sobre lo que han supuesto para la humanidad, vemos que han sido las principales justificadoras de la crueldad humana.
> Guerras santas, inquisición...
> 
> Puede que haya sido el laicismo el que más haya aportando a la convivencia ya que no puede justificar barbaridades en base a mandatos superiores y, además, deja al hombre solo ante su sentimiento de culpa, sin posibilidad de perdones divinos.



Yo, desde luego, soy agnóstico y enemigo de los fanatismos, pero no puedo dejar de ver que la ética que impera en occidente procede del cristianismo y la de este país del catolicismo en concreto. ¿Por que en España se tiene compasión de los niños que mueren de hambre en África y en USA mayoritariamente no? Porque ellos proceden de la ética calvinista, donde cada uno está donde su esfuerzo le lleva: "los africanos deberían esforzarse y les iría bien". :: 

A mi un americano me dijo que no se sentía culpable de lo que le pasara a un africano porque él "no le estaba robando nada", ya que sus estudios y su carrera se los había pagado y ganado él solito, no un gobierno africano.

Obviamente, las religiones, como todo, pueden degenerar y efectivamente han hecho cosas realmente malas, pero no se puede negar que la ética que tenemos procede de ellas. _Tu no ves problema en comer carne, un hindu si. Tu no tienes problema en darle la mano a un paria quer vaya limpito, un hindú no paria si.
_




> En este sentido, *la necesidad de convivir con un mínimo de paz *para poder desarrollarnos creo que es lo que más ha impulsado tanto la ética como la empatía. Y esas son las dos cosas fundamentales que noy nos alejan del salvajismo.
> 
> Ambas también las considero fruto de la razón y de los esfueros individuales y egoistas por vivir tranquilo.
> 
> ...



Por eso se hicieron los códigos éticos y las leyes. Porque se observó que en la barbarie (como en la Alta Edad Media) no se llegaba a los niveles de bienestar del Imperio ROmano, ni mucho menos a los del Renacimiento. 

Por eso nos pusimos el bozal, para que hubiera seguridad jurídica y un Señor no pudiera quedarse con tus mercancías al pasar por sus tierras. Porque si no, lo haría, como buen lobo.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Demostenes dijo:


> Se abusa muy mucho del concepto "psicópata". Lo que es normal y lo que es psicopático dependen del entorno. El mismo al que aqui llamariamos psicópata, en la corte de Bizancio sería admirado y su conducta modelo para otros.



Robert hare y otros científicos no están de acuerdo. El ser humano tiene tendencias sociales y morales innatas, porque la empatía es una cualidad, que debe cultivarse, innata en los seres humanos, en los sanos.

Estáis simplificando de manera brutal obviando una enorme cantidad de datos científicos acerca de la necesidad del vínculo madre-hijo, el primero y más importante que determina en gran medida la calidad y profundidad de los demás, y como su carencia afecta a la salud integral del individuo.

Basar la sociedad en la estructura cerebral de unos tarados incapaces de sentir empatía (y esto se puede medir mediante electroencefalogramas) es un sesgo enfermizo, y totalmente anticientífico.

Es reduccionismo que manifiesta una oligofrenia emocional, puesto que niega de facto las necesidades emocionales y espirituales de los individuos no psicópatas, que son la mayoría. Al final todo se reduce a lo material.

Y de paso o sois psicópatas u os estáis psicopatizando, lo cual solo os va a traer desgracias, profunda infelicidad y soledad, si es que no sois auténticos psicópatas.

El hombre es capaz de lo peor y de lo mejor, pero su tendencia es pacifista y social, es más fácil facilitar el desarrollo de estas características que las contrarias, para lo cual deben ser destruidas de raíz las relaciones nutritivas madre-hijo, como explican wilhem reich y otros, además de pervertir una sexualidad saludable y completa, la destrucción de los vínculos familiares (aquí, fuera de la relación madre-hijo esencial durante los primeros 6-8 años de vida, y sobre todo los 2 primeros años) a través de un sistema educativo nefasto y otros medios y otras formas de control conductual que llevan muchos años en marcha, de manera que la mentalidad psicopática se va normalizando (como el porno, la comida basura, los pseudoalimentos,...), se normaliza la enfermedad.

Me quedo de piedra, por la apología de la psicopatía, a la que se pretende darle una connotación hasta positiva, el no tener empatía con los demás, con cualquier ser vivo en mayor o menor medida, el dejar de ser humano, el no tener capacidad de desarrollo espiritual, que se hace en este foro, que viendo el nivel de criticismo que hay parecería que no tendría que ser así.

Nuevamente compruebo que el intelecto es incapaz de superar sus límites.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Me quedo de piedra, por la apología de la psicopatía, a la que se pretende darle una connotación hasta positiva, el no tener empatía con los demás, con cualquier ser vivo en mayor o menor medida, el dejar de ser humano, el no tener capacidad de desarrollo espiritual, que se hace en este foro, que viendo el nivel de criticismo que hay parecería que no tendría que ser así.



Por supuesto que es positivo. Un general, el director de una megacorporacion, en definitiva, cualquiera que, por su puesto, *necesite mandar y ser obedecido*, gana muchos enteros si carece de empatía: el poder implica ser capaz de separarse de las emociones.

La fría objetividad es una virtud en si misma: el que no la tiene no está capacitado para mandar, no es nada malo, pero queda fuera de muchísimos puestos (los mejores, además, aquellos por los que merece la pena esforzarse).

¿A quien preferiría tener al frente del FBI? ¿A un Hoover o a un Flanders? Pues eso.


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

Teniendo en cuenta que la psicopatía es un transtorno de la personalidad, me da que se están mezclando churras con merinas.

Qué tendrá que ver ser objetivo y ser un buen líder con ser un psicópata????


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> eniendo en cuenta que la psicopatía es un transtorno de la personalidad, me da que se están mezclando churras con merinas.
> 
> Qué tendrá que ver ser objetivo y ser un buen líder con ser un psicópata????



Es imposible ser un buen líder si se siente empatía: hay que tomar decisiones que destruyen vidas, y hay que tomarlas sin que el pulso tiemble.


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Es imposible ser un buen líder si se siente empatía: hay que tomar decisiones que destruyen vidas, y hay que tomarlas sin que el pulso tiemble.




Es imposible ser un buen líder sin empatía.

No confundas líder con déspota.

Al líder se le respeta, al despota se le teme.


Además, está visto que nadie saca lo mejor de su gente si no es haciendo que se sientan comprendidos y respetados.
Si no fuera así no se hubiera producido jamás el cambio cultural empresarial (no digo que en este país se haya conseguido, pero sí en otros).


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Y toda esta mierda de la apología de la psicopatía y del ser humano como el supremo macho alfa depredador de la creación viene de interpretaciones sesgadas y erróneas de la biología, y así los no psicópatas caen en las redes del mal y la enfermedad vía pensamiento reduccionista e ignorancia falaz:

Simbiosis: Entrevista a Máximo Sandín con motivo del "Año de Darwin"

Simbiosis: Wilhelm Reich (I)

Simbiosis: La ruptura de la simbiosis primaria

Sí, la psicopatía es tan buena que en seguida nos vamos a extinguir, es cojonuda, a nivel individual y a nivel colectivo (felicidad everywhere). El esplendoroso futuro que nos espera, fruto de la conducta psicopática, el afán de dominar y de poseer, es la prueba de ello :XX:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Es imposible ser un buen líder sin empatía.
> 
> No confundas líder con déspota.
> 
> ...



Claro que si, seguro que Victoria sentía una empatía enorme por los hindúes a los que esclavizó y masacró; o por todos esos irlandeses a los que mató de hambre. Y es, probablemente (y sin probablemente), el más grande mandatario que ha tenido nunca UK.

Pocos verdaderos líderes han conocido algunos por aquí.


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Claro que si, seguro que Victoria sentía una empatía enorme por los hindúes a los que esclavizó y masacró; o por todos esos irlandeses a los que mató de hambre. Y es, probablemente (y sin probablemente), el más grande mandatario que ha tenido nunca UK.
> 
> Pocos verdaderos líderes han conocido algunos por aquí.




Eso era psicopatía o la manera normal de actuar de las monarquías de la época?

A ver, hemos avanzado algo desde entonces.

Creo que hemos rebajado algo el grado de crueldad. 


Además, es que se están comparando cosas tan incomparables que mejor no discutir. Cuando se mezclan épocas, conceptos, culturas, de una manera tan aleatoria es difícil llegar a razonamientos con sentido.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Eso era psicopatía o la manera normal de actuar de las monarquías de la época?
> 
> A ver, hemos avanzado algo desde entonces.
> 
> ...



Ejemplos de la época actual:

- Bophal.
- Abogados de monsanto
- Las compañias que extraen diamantes del Congo
- Netsle
- Etc etc.

¿Podría alguna de esas empresas triunfar sin estar lideradas por gente carente de empatía?

¿Puede un general mandar a morir a un cuarto de millón de hombres si siente algo por ellos?


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ejemplos de la época actual:
> 
> - Bophal.
> - Abogados de monsanto
> ...




Hombre, como poder triunfar, podrían, pero seguro que con menos beneficios.

Se supone que un militar tiene un trabajo que realizar que está por encima del valor de la vida de sus hombres. Como no conozco su estructura mental, no opinaré sobre ellos.


Empiezo a pensar que el fallo radica en el concepto de líder. Al menos por mi parte. Yo no lo entiendo como quien tiene el poder, sino como al que la gente seguiría en caso de que pudiera elegir.

Yo hablo del líder carismático. Creo que tu no. Posiblemente por eso no te entendía.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Pero qué es eso de considerar "triunfantes" unas empresas psicópatas que se están exterminando a ellas y al planeta, a la gente, generando la imposibilidad de algún tipo de felicidad?

Ah, claro, que un psicópata no puede entender conceptos emocionales relacionados con la empatía, solo burdas sombras basadas en placeres primarios y reptilianos.


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pero qué es eso de considerar "triunfantes" unas empresas psicópatas que se están exterminando a ellas y al planeta, a la gente, generando la imposibilidad de algún tipo de felicidad?
> 
> Ah, claro, que un psicópata no puede entender conceptos emocionales relacionados con la empatía, solo burdas sombras basadas en placeres primarios y reptilianos.




En vista de las anteriores aportaciones, aquí hay que entender el triunfo como beneficio puro y duro (económico, claro! no se me malinterprete, jajajajaj!)

Este hilo se mueve por sendas muy extrañas. Se desvía tanto porque existe una gran confusión de base en los conceptos?

Me resulta curioso que se haya llegado a la psicopatía desde el objetivismo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Empiezo a pensar que el fallo radica en el concepto de líder. Al menos por mi parte. Yo no lo entiendo como quien tiene el poder, sino como al que la gente seguiría en caso de que pudiera elegir.
> 
> Yo hablo del líder carismático. Creo que tu no. Posiblemente por eso no te entendía.



El psicópata si es algo, es carismático: millones siguieron a Hitler o Stalin, hasta la muerte, igual que a Mao o tantos otros.

Que los demás no te importen nada no quiere decir que los tengas que maltratar gratuitamente: simplemente que los usas y, cuando te son contraproducentes, acabas con su influencia.



> Pero qué es eso de considerar "triunfantes" unas empresas psicópatas que se están exterminando a ellas y al planeta, a la gente, generando la imposibilidad de algún tipo de felicidad?



Si no existe la trascendencia, si después de la vida no hay nada, solo polvo, ¿por qué me tienen que importar las generaciones venideras?

Si todo lo que tengo es esta vida, y haga lo que haga, voy a tener el mismo destino que el mas justo entre los justos, ¿por qué preocuparme de si dejo un lugar peor?.

Para lo míos, para los poco que puedo considerar "mi círculo", si dejaré un lugar mejor una vida mas próspera, mas feliz. Si para ello tienen que sufrir muchos, a miles de kilómetros de distancia, gente a la que mis descendientes jamás van a conocer.... ¿qué me importa?.



> En vista de las anteriores aportaciones, aquí hay que entender el triunfo como beneficio puro y duro (económico, claro! no se me malinterprete, jajajajaj!)



Cuidado, nunca he hablado de dinero. El dinero no vale *nada*. Lo único que tiene valor es el _poder_, es lo único que existe que merece la pena acaparar.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

En la base siempre está un materialismo mal entendido, desde la lógica y sus límites (el materialismo es tan "místico" como el idealismo o el gnosticismo) y desde el empirismo (un psicópata no puede tener ciertas percepciones espirituales, de ahí que piense que solo hay materia, que tampoco comprende lo que es).


----------



## Nierpi (22 Feb 2013)

*El psicópata si es algo, es carismático: millones siguieron a Hitler o Stalin, hasta la muerte, igual que a Mao o tantos otros.*

Extrapolas demasiado las cosas. Aunque entiendo que busques ejemplos extremos para ejmplificar lo que dices no estaría de más ver también la otra cara de la moneda: Los líderes que no han sido psicópatas, o los psicópatas que jamás llegaran a se líderes (la gran mayoría, por fortuna).

*Si no existe la trascendencia, si después de la vida no hay nada, solo polvo, ¿por qué me tienen que importar las generaciones venideras?

Si todo lo que tengo es esta vida, y haga lo que haga, voy a tener el mismo destino que el mas justo entre los justos, ¿por qué preocuparme de si dejo un lugar peor?.

Para lo míos, para los poco que puedo considerar "mi círculo", si dejaré un lugar mejor una vida mas próspera, mas feliz. Si para ello tienen que sufrir muchos, a miles de kilómetros de distancia, gente a la que mis descendientes jamás van a conocer.... ¿qué me importa?.
*

Poco que decir si se carece de toda visión de transcendencia. Y no me refiero a una trascendencia espiritual, sino tan solo a una en la que impere el respeto por la vida.

*Cuidado, nunca he hablado de dinero. El dinero no vale nada. Lo único que tiene valor es el poder, es lo único que existe que merece la pena acaparar.*

El dinero lo vale todo, en el sentido de que es lo único capaz de hacer comprar el poder a todo aquel que no tiene otras armas (la inmensa mayoría de los mortales, of course)


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si no existe la trascendencia, si después de la vida no hay nada, solo polvo, ¿por qué me tienen que importar las generaciones venideras?
> 
> Si todo lo que tengo es esta vida, y haga lo que haga, voy a tener el mismo destino que el mas justo entre los justos, ¿por qué preocuparme de si dejo un lugar peor?.
> 
> Para lo míos, para los poco que puedo considerar "mi círculo", si dejaré un lugar mejor una vida mas próspera, mas feliz. Si para ello tienen que sufrir muchos, a miles de kilómetros de distancia, gente a la que mis descendientes jamás van a conocer.... ¿qué me importa?.



Un psicópata no se preocupa siquiera de los "suyos", y además ya muestras la influencia de tu tara (sea innata o adquirida), que te lleva a la incapacidad de pensar de manera orgánica, si jodes este mundo te jodes a tí en el presente y a tus descendientes en el futuro, al no importar otra cosa que el lucro y el poder derivado de ello se destruye aquello que da seguridad material, y las demás que te importan un cojón, ya en el presente disfrutarás de menor seguridad, porque te estarás creando muchos enemigos, comerás mierda de comida, beberás mierda de agua, respirarás mierda de aire, tendrás peor salud y menos expectativas de vida.

Claro que es posible que la insensibilidad de los psicópatas llegue a tales extremos que nada de esto lo perciban, y no percibirlo es como si no existiese.

Y va por lo de no hay trascendencia, para un ciego no hay colores, entonces no existen? Las ondas electromagnéticas no se ven, no existen?

Por seguir la metáfora le falta la radio, pero no crea que se libra de los efectos, el ciego sin bastón antes o después se tropieza y no puede hacer cálculos a largo alcance ni globales, por eso todo se está yendo a tomar por el culo.

Pensamiento reduccionista que cae en irracional. Repasa la lógica y la filosofía de la ciencia, que crees ser racional y no lo eres.


----------



## Kozak (22 Feb 2013)

Nierpi dijo:


> Hombre, como poder triunfar, podrían, pero seguro que con menos beneficios.
> 
> Se supone que un militar tiene un trabajo que realizar que está por encima del valor de la vida de sus hombres. Como no conozco su estructura mental, no opinaré sobre ellos.
> 
> ...



Y a mí me gustaría que "cáncer" significara "poco más que un resfriado", pero no es el caso. Hablamos de lo que es el ser humano. Y el líder es el que manda, no el que quieres que mande.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

No es así, el líder puede llegar a mandar, o el que manda puede no ser un líder, como el caso de los dictadores o los tiranos:

líder.
(Del ingl. leader, guía).
1. com. Persona a la que un grupo sigue, reconociéndola como jefe u orientadora.
2. com. Persona o equipo que va a la cabeza de una competición deportiva.
3. com. Construido en aposición, indica que lo designado va en cabeza entre los de su clase.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Parece que estáis confundiendo la primera acepción, la aplicable en política (y puede al final gobernar o no), con la segunda, por apología de las conductas competitivas.


----------



## Latun King (22 Feb 2013)

A mí las ideas de Ayn Rand me parecen absolutamente desalmadas.
Me dan mucho miedo ella y su ideología.

Solo estoy de acuerdo en la meritocracia para los que mejor talento tengan.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Extrapolas demasiado las cosas. Aunque entiendo que busques ejemplos extremos para ejmplificar lo que dices no estaría de más ver también la otra cara de la moneda: Los líderes que no han sido psicópatas, o los psicópatas que jamás llegaran a se líderes (la gran mayoría, por fortuna).



Líderes empaticos han existido pocos, y debajo de ellos, siempre, necesariamente, tenemos a alguien que, carente de empatía, hace el trabajo sucio.

En el liderazgo, en algún punto, la conexión con los sentimientos tiene que desaparecer, si no otro ocupa tu lugar.



> El dinero lo vale todo, en el sentido de que es lo único capaz de hacer comprar el poder a todo aquel que no tiene otras armas (la inmensa mayoría de los mortales, of course)



El consejo directivo de Coca Cola Company tenía miles de veces más dinero que Hoover; el dueño de Myramar tenía más dinero (cientos de veces) que Franco; Amancio Ortega tiene más dinero que Botín..... y los segundos siempre son infinitamente más poderosos que los primeros.

El dinero sin poder no vale nada. El poder sin dinero te proporciona dinero si así lo deseas.



> Un psicópata no se preocupa siquiera de los "suyos", y además ya muestras la influencia de tu tara (sea innata o adquirida), que te lleva a la incapacidad de pensar de manera orgánica, si jodes este mundo te jodes a tí en el presente y a tus descendientes en el futuro, al no importar otra cosa que el lucro y el poder derivado de ello se destruye aquello que da seguridad material, y las demás que te importan un cojón, ya en el presente disfrutarás de menor seguridad, porque te estarás creando muchos enemigos, comerás mierda de comida, beberás mierda de agua, respirarás mierda de aire, tendrás peor salud y menos expectativas de vida.



Por eso respeto las leyes: porque me conviene, simplemente. Pero ello no quiere decir que deje de respetar la paz social cuando lo crea oportuno. Y como uno, todo el mundo, en última instancia lo hace porque las consecuencias de lo contrario no le compensan el beneficio.

Al final, por más que los moralistas se opongan, todo se reduce a beneficio/perjuicio, y la sociedad existe mientras esa tasa sea inferior a 1 para la mayoría.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Mírate esa tara, minombre, piensas que todos son como tú porque estás ciego, biológicamente hablando, a muchas cosas. Pero que tú o los de tu calaña no lo percibáis no quiere decir que no existan.

Sacas conclusiones además de una sociedad enferma desde hace mucho, y cada vez más, sobre todo los últimos 200 años, porque todas las moscas coman mierda,entonces es que la mierda es buena? porque miles de personas beban coca cola eso la hace intrínsecamente buena para el ser humano? porque millones de personas consuman carne y efluvios de vaca las hacen buenas para el ser humano?

Como la conducta psicopática es la prevalente, entonces es la verdadera naturaleza del ser humano, claro que sí, y los síntomas son la enfermedad. Lo dicho, reduccionismo o peor aún, correlacionismo puro y duro, e incapacidad para formas superiores de pensamiento. Así está pasando lo que está pasando.

A ver, a tí te da placer torturar animales? en qué basas tu conclusión de que si no hubiera leyes cualquier persona se pondría a hacer bestialidades?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Como la conducta psicopática es la prevalente, entonces es la verdadera naturaleza del ser humano, claro que sí, y los síntomas son la enfermedad. Lo dicho, reduccionismo o peor aún, correlacionismo puro y duro, e incapacidad para formas superiores de pensamiento. Así está pasando lo que está pasando.



La conducta psicopática ha sido la prevalente desde que el mundo es mundo. Que antes se disimulase mejor no quiere decir que no fuese así.



> A ver, a tí te da placer torturar animales? en qué basas tu conclusión de que si no hubiera leyes cualquier persona se pondría a hacer bestialidades?



El dolor gratuito no me proporciona placer (fuera de lo sexual, se entiende): el hacer daño, si no lleva aparejado un beneficio de alguna clase (y que este compense los riesgos), es un acto fútil y, como tal, a descartar.

Y la conclusión es simple: toda persona que se ha visto mas allá de las leyes humanas y divinas ha terminado, en todo caso, teniendo conductas manifiestamente antisociales. Todos.

Ademas, es lógico: una vez se pierde el miedo al castigo, poco a poco, la idea de la impunidad va calando en las personas y, al final, todos terminan en lo mismo. Por eso los emperadores romanos llevaban un esclavo que les recordaba que sólo eran hombres: para que no se desmadrasen.


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

A ver, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo ahí.

Evidentemente al margen de la ley nunca he estado, pero sí he estado ante situaciones donde podía haber actuado de forma deshonesta sin que nadie se hubiese enterado, sin consecuencias negativas de ningún tipo (y sí grandes beneficios) y aún así he actuado como consideraba correcto (mi conducta por agravio comparativo sí hubiese perjudicado a otros).

Cuando me veo en casos así tengo delante el ejemplo más evidente de que sí puede haber un comportamiento correcto sin necesidad de que te lo estén imponiendo a toda costa. Además, es que es absurdo. Las leyes las hemos hecho nosotros, porque teníamos un impulso hacia el bien que nos ha llevado a regular lo que es incorrecto para que aquellos individuos puntuales que hacen el mal no queden impunes. Yo es que eso de defender que todos somos absolutamente despreciables no lo veo por ningún sitio (y no tengo un punto de vista rousseauianiano)


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Cuando me veo en casos así tengo delante el ejemplo más evidente de que sí puede haber un comportamiento correcto sin necesidad de que te lo estén imponiendo a toda costa. Además, es que es absurdo. Las leyes las hemos hecho nosotros, porque teníamos *un impulso hacia el bien que nos ha llevado a regular lo que es incorrecto* para que aquellos individuos puntuales que hacen el mal no queden impunes. Yo es que eso de defender que todos somos absolutamente despreciables no lo veo por ningún sitio (y no tengo un punto de vista rousseauianiano)



Error.

Las leyes existen para garantizar la paz social. Lo "bueno" es lo que logra la paz social, lo "malo" lo que la impide.

No existe ninguna clase de "impulso natural", el iusnaturalismo está errado; todo el orden social, todas las construcciones que definen nuestra vida son positivas: las hemos creado nosotros, por nuestra voluntad, y podemos eliminarlas si queremos.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

> Ademas, es lógico: una vez se pierde el miedo al castigo, poco a poco, la idea de la impunidad va calando en las personas y, al final, todos terminan en lo mismo. Por eso los emperadores romanos llevaban un esclavo que les recordaba que sólo eran hombres: para que no se desmadrasen.



Esa persona que ha devuelto el maletín de dinero a su dueño, esa madre que se ha sacrificado por sus hijos, ese ermitaño que se va a cultivar el Tao a las montañas, esas personas que dan su dinero a ONGs o directamente se van de voluntarias a ayudar a otras personas sin obtener beneficios (poder o dinero, según tú), Vicente Ferrer, Jiddu Krisnamurti (que despreció el poder que le habían otorgado desde pequeño y disolvió la sociedad teosófica en la India), wilhem reich que denunció el sistema a costa de su vida, y tantos otros que han hecho avanzar el arte y la ciencia, y el espíritu, están en desacuerdo con la generalización de ese hecho, el cual existe, no cabe duda.

Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Error.
> 
> Las leyes existen para garantizar la paz social. Lo "bueno" es lo que logra la paz social, lo "malo" lo que la impide.
> 
> No existe ninguna clase de "impulso natural", el iusnaturalismo está errado; todo el orden social, todas las construcciones que definen nuestra vida son positivas: las hemos creado nosotros, por nuestra voluntad, y podemos eliminarlas si queremos.



Cuéntenos el trauma que arrastra desde pequeño, ya le doy la oportunidad de que no sea un psicópata innato (que solo disfruta el dominio y la posesión).

Se salta a la torera mucha información científica, que lo tenga en cuenta.


----------



## Wodans (22 Feb 2013)

Vamos a ver, el legionario reconoce ser psicópata así que no hay motivo para extrañarse de que se cree un pensamiento propio para justificarse su existencia, simplemente son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, y ya está, si un virus pudiera pensar también se montaría alguna parra para autojustificarse.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La conducta psicopática ha sido la prevalente desde que el mundo es mundo. Que antes se disimulase mejor no quiere decir que no fuese así.
> 
> El dolor gratuito no me proporciona placer (fuera de lo sexual, se entiende): el hacer daño, si no lleva aparejado un beneficio de alguna clase (y que este compense los riesgos), es un acto fútil y, como tal, a descartar.
> 
> ...



Porque toda persona antisocial ha intentado estar más allá de las leyes naturales (jódeme y te joderán y viceversa viene a ser basicamente todo) y algunos lo consiguen.

Confundes causa y consecuencia.

_Memento homo_, por otra parte, es lo que le decía el esclavo al general por el que se celebraba el triunfo, no sea que se creyera más que un hombre, porque el único más que un hombre era el _Caesar_


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Es que es increible, es como ser daltónico pero peor, no tener esfera emocional o espiritual alguna, dos terceras partes de la realidad que no es capaz de percibir, vaya topo. Me pregunto si conllevará algún tipo de dolor sordo crónico, aburrimiento? Será lo más parecido a ser un trozo de materia cualquiera?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Es que es increible, es como ser daltónico pero peor, no tener esfera emocional o espiritual alguna, dos terceras partes de la realidad que no es capaz de percibir, vaya topo.



Tú calla que esto es un foro y ni un thanx das.

Ratathanx!

De MiNombreEsLegión se agradece su sinceridad. No sé si será así en su vida diaria. De serlo, _chapeu, Monsieur_.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Sí, de ser sincero en la vida diaria a lo mejor ya ha asesinado, violado, cometido fraude o sabe dios que más si ha visto algún beneficio y oportunidad (de que no le cacen), son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas. Mejor tenerlo bien lejos.
Aquí lo es por el anonimato, claro.

Los thanks me parecen una infantilidad, para qué voy a usarlos? yo estoy aquí para aprender y para poco más, no para tener la razón y hacer amigüitos. Ya lo he visto en otros foros y me parece algo inútil.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Sí, de ser sincero en la vida diaria a lo mejor ya ha asesinado, violado, cometido fraude o sabe dios que más si ha visto algún beneficio y oportunidad (de que no le cacen), son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas. Mejor tenerlo bien lejos.
> Aquí lo es por el anonimato, claro.
> 
> Los thanks me parecen una infantilidad, para qué voy a usarlos? yo estoy aquí para aprender y para poco más, no para tener la razón y hacer amigüitos. Ya lo he visto en otros foros y me parece algo inútil.



No imaginar alguna utilidad para los thanx que no sea chupipandear, es de tener poca empatía.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

Je, esa ha sido buena de grappa, igual me lo replanteo, pero suelo mostrar como incluyo la información de los demás en mis argumentos dando incluso las gracias cuando alguna información me ha gustado, no se sorprenda.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Esa persona que ha devuelto el maletín de dinero a su dueño, esa madre que se ha sacrificado por sus hijos, ese ermitaño que se va a cultivar el Tao a las montañas, esas personas que dan su dinero a ONGs o directamente se van de voluntarias a ayudar a otras personas sin obtener beneficios (poder o dinero, según tú), Vicente Ferrer, Jiddu Krisnamurti (que despreció el poder que le habían otorgado desde pequeño y disolvió la sociedad teosófica en la India), wilhem reich que denunció el sistema a costa de su vida, y tantos otros que han hecho avanzar el arte y la ciencia, y el espíritu, están en desacuerdo con la generalización de ese hecho, el cual existe, no cabe duda.
> 
> Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición.



Todas esas personas tenían el convencimiento de que, si no actuaban de esa manera, iban a ser castigados, de una forma u otra. De hecho, cuanto más convencida esté la gente de que se la va a castigar si putea a sus congéneres, mejor para todos.

Lo dicho: miedo. Miedo al Estado, miedo a Dios, miedo al Karma, miedo a lo que sea, pero es lo que nos mueve.



> Cuéntenos el trauma que arrastra desde pequeño, ya le doy la oportunidad de que no sea un psicópata innato (que solo disfruta el dominio y la posesión).



Trauma, ninguno. Simplemente un día me di cuenta de que el padecimiento ajeno no me afectaba (ni tampoco la felicidad de los otros), que no sentía nada por nadie, por más que me esforzase en ello, y que la gente no significa nada para mi, que son como los animales, pero que hablan.



> Porque toda persona antisocial ha intentado estar más allá de las leyes naturales (jódeme y te joderán y viceversa viene a ser basicamente todo) y algunos lo consiguen.



La antisocialidad, en la mayoría de los casos, se adquiere.

A cualquiera que se le ponga en una postura de divinidad terrenal, con el tiempo, se le olvidan los esquemas morales: día a día se rompe un poco el muro de la sociabilidad, empiezan los pensamientos propios del abuso de poder, y es cuestión de tiempo que se convierta en un "monstruo" mas.

Estoy completamente seguro de que el ciudadano medio, en el puesto de un señor feudal japonés, terminaría siendo un criminal, con el paso de los meses y años.



> Memento homo, por otra parte, es lo que le decía el esclavo al general por el que se celebraba el triunfo, no sea que se creyera más que un hombre, porque el único más que un hombre era el Caesar



Cierto, pero la idea viene a ser la misma: evitar que se le suba el poder a la cabeza.

Coño, es que hasta la cultura popular tiene numerosos dichos para referirse a que el poder, tarde o temprano, destruye la moral.



> Es que es increible, es como ser daltónico pero peor, no tener esfera emocional o espiritual alguna, dos terceras partes de la realidad que no es capaz de percibir, vaya topo. Me pregunto si conllevará algún tipo de dolor sordo crónico, aburrimiento? Será lo más parecido a ser un trozo de materia cualquiera?



Percibo la realidad, entiendo los sentimientos ajenos, a la perección. Simplemente no los comparto, y estoy libre del yugo de la empatía, lo que me permite, además de _actuar como si fuese empático_ (al fin y al cabo se perfectamente lo que es), como lo contrario.

Una persona con sentimientos puede hacer lo primero, pero no lo segundo.



> Sí, de ser sincero en la vida diaria a lo mejor ya ha asesinado, violado, cometido fraude o sabe dios que más si ha visto algún beneficio y oportunidad (de que no le cacen), son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas. Mejor tenerlo bien lejos.
> Aquí lo es por el anonimato, claro.



Precisamente, mi criminalidad es 0 (salvo que contemos como tal no respetar lo que se supone que hay que hacer en el coche, según la DGT), porque, si bien hay grandes posibilidades de obtener réditos transgrediendo las leyes (al menos las fiscales), el estado de la técnica criminalista compensa (y supera) esos beneficios, así que, aquí estoy, cumpliendo la ley (y facultado para obligar a otros a su cumplimiento, que es lo mas gracioso).

Diré que, por ejemplo, tuve oportunidad real de ser PMC "premium" (tenía serias oportunidades de entrar en Blackwater, cuando se llamaba así), y no niego que la idea era realmente atractiva, pero no me compensaba. El mismo motivo por el que no tengo moto, por ejemplo.


----------



## muyuu (22 Feb 2013)

Solamente con mencionar su nombre, la izmierda echa espuma por la boca.

Eso es arte en cierto modo


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Feb 2013)

> Solamente con mencionar su nombre, la izmierda echa espuma por la boca.
> 
> Eso es arte en cierto modo



Ella echaba espuma con solo escuchar mencionar al _Tito José_, cosa harto graciosa, también.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Feb 2013)

> Todas esas personas tenían el convencimiento de que, si no actuaban de esa manera, iban a ser castigados, de una forma u otra.



Claro, como vas a entender el gozo que puede producir la felicidad ajena si no puedes sentir el dolor ajeno, normal. Déjame decirte, tendrás que creerme, que la espiritualidad es empírica, que una persona hace el bien porque redunda en un beneficio, sí, pero espiritual y físico no material, se llama dicha, gozo, felicidad ante la felicidad ajena, es como una cuerda que vibra a la misma frecuencia que otra por resonancia, capacidad de la que careces, estás impedido, no percibes la realidad en toda su plenitud pues hay fenómenos que no están a tu alcance, y no lo resuelves denigrando algo que desconoces por puro ego, una carencia no es un valor añadido. Tampoco podrás nunca sentir el éxtasis de la comunión con el todo, tendrás que esperar a otra encarnación o como sea el asunto.

No hay miedo al karma ni a Dios, hay gozo en la felicidad ajena y dolor en el sufrimiento ajeno, en ese momento se realiza el conocimiento, que no está basado en el miedo. Cometer determinadas acciones también conlleva perjuicios espirituales que conducen a ser esclavos de determinadas fuerzas, algo que tampoco percibes, quien lo hace las evita también por puro egoísmo espiritual, el único egoísmo que puede generar un bien global.

La razón es limitada y su origen es la intuición que tú tienes lastrada, y esto ya hace tiempo que no es pura filosofía, aunque es bastante trivial, claro, para personas como tú no. Ahora con este tema de los psicópatas empiezo a explicarme algunas cosas a otro nivel de profundidad.

Postulas una ley, que toda persona se corrompe, cuando no es así, aunque en la práctica sean pocos, y eso ya echa por tierra tu hipótesis de que la naturaleza humana es maligna de base.


----------



## Lízien (22 Feb 2013)

¿Pero cómo vamos a tener el convencimiento todos los que nos comportamos bien de que vamos a ser castigados si no lo hacemos, si muchos somos ateos (no hay castigo divino) y actuamos igual cuando nadie nos ve? ¿El castigo es la culpa, soy yo como censor de mis propios actos? Sí, claro, faltaría más.


----------



## Wodans (22 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ella echaba espuma con solo escuchar mencionar al _Tito José_, cosa harto graciosa, también.



Ella echaba espuma con solo escuchar a cualquiera que difiriese en algo su pensamiento :: incluso gente ideológicamente muy próxima.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Feb 2013)

Minombreeslegión, mira estos vídeos, es una prueba de lo sociales que son (la mayoría ) de los seres humanos. En este caso también estúpidos, claro, aunque seguro que hay gente normal que no cae en ese conformismo.

A ver que interpretación le das.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-vih-de-aceptar-hacerselo-11.html#post8402039

Fíjese en el vídeo de peter duesberg, un claro ejemplo de integridad científica, al menos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión sí tiene razón en decir que la mayoría de la gente, si se ve libre de trabas, haría un montón de cosas que JAMÁS reconocería y eso se ve en los momentos en los que la represión que ejerce el poder preventivo y coercitivo del Estado y la sociedad, cae.

Pero no tiene razón en decir "a cualquiera". No voy a abundar en detalles, solamente decir que he podido hacer cosas sin consecuencia legal alguna y de enorme provecho material para mí y he pasado.

Quizá es que yo sea muy rarito, es posible.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Minombreeslegión, mira estos vídeos, es una prueba de lo sociales que son (la mayoría ) de los seres humanos. En este caso también estúpidos, claro, aunque seguro que hay gente normal que no cae en ese conformismo.
> 
> A ver que interpretación le das.
> 
> ...



Peter Duesberg es un Howard Roark de la Microbiología.

Primero mira a los datos con sus propios ojos, luego los piensa por sí mismo, ve algo diferente a lo que ve el resto, y luego dice lo que ve, aunque le cueste dinero y honores.

Hay que ser MUY EGOÍSTA (en el sentido positivo) para hacer lo que hace Duesberg.

Se podría hacer un remake de "El Manantial" con Peter Duesberg. 

Anyhony Fauci haría de Elswoorth Toohey y Gallo y Montagnier de Peter Keating.

Lo malo es que en la realidad no pasamos de mitad metraje de "El Manantial" (no hay "triunfo" de Duesberg, ni lo habrá...).

Los egoístas hacemos lo que hacemos porque lo creemos correcto. Los aplusos o los abucheos nos son secundarios.


----------



## Lízien (26 Feb 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Considerar el sacrificio hacia los demás como algo intolerable, cuando se defiende un sistema que, en la práctica solo funciona porque mucha gente se sacrifica para ayudar a otros (porque una sociedad capitalista y liberal sin altruismo y caridad, simplemente, colapsa), no es solo contradictorio, sino estúpido.



Se me había escapado este mensaje. Es que está usted confundiendo los términos: no hay ningún sacrificio en darle un excedente a otro. Como bien dice Ayn Rand en el párrafo que se ha citado unos mensajes antes de este (ya algunas páginas atrás), ese acto está al margen de toda moralidad, es neutro. El error sería sacrificarse (=perjudicarse) para beneficiar a otros. 

Otra cosa es que ella pueda estar un tanto trasnochada y en su escala de valores no estuviera, ni por asomo, darle nada a los demás aunque hubiese nadado entre dólares cual tío Gilito. Ésa es otra cuestión y a mí me es por completo indiferente para poder apreciar su obra.

Hablando de su obra, ya que estoy, quería comentar que estoy leyendo _La rebelión de Atlas_. Llevo poco, como un cuarto de libro (que, teniendo en cuenta su extensión, tampoco son pocas páginas) y me llama mucho la atención su visión de la sexualidad. Hay algún pasaje en el que me ha parecido que estaba jodidamente enferma. Lo paradójico es que *AYNRANDiano2* decía cosas muy coherentes con respecto a la visión objetivista del amor, pero lo que estoy leyendo aquí roza la perversión y la esquizofrenia sin límites.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> ...me llama mucho la atención su visión de la sexualidad. Hay algún pasaje en el que me ha parecido que estaba jodidamente enferma..



En eso estoy de acuerdo con usted.

La sexualidad de las novelas de Ayn Rand (y la Afectividad en general) NO ES SALUDABLE.

Es su gran talón de Aquiles, y por ahí se hundió todo el "Nathaniel Branden Institute" cuando el mismo la dejó por una jovencita.

Hay algo muy RÍGIDO, muy DIFICULTOSO en como presenta la sexualidad, con un toque Sado Maso.

Soy además lector de Wilhelm Reich, y creo que la señora Rand tenía una estructura de carácter muy rígida.

La cabeza le funcionaba mejor que a cualquier ser humano normal e incluso genial...pero las emociones las tenía bastante alteradas.

Yo no la culpo. Vivió la vida terrible que vivió, e hizo mucho y muy bueno con ella.

Nadie es perfecto, ni siquiera Ayn Rand.


----------



## f4frogger (27 Feb 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Peter Duesberg es un Howard Roark de la Microbiología.
> 
> Primero mira a los datos con sus propios ojos, luego los piensa por sí mismo, ve algo diferente a lo que ve el resto, y luego dice lo que ve, aunque le cueste dinero y honores.
> 
> ...



Lo pregunto sin sarcasmo, realmente quiero entender la raíz de tus razonamientos. En la línea de estos razonamientos, ¿podría llegar a afirmarse que hay que ser muy egoísta para ser realmente altruista?


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Feb 2013)

Coño Lizién, gracias, a mí también se me había escapado ese mensaje, parece que todavía no está todo perdido para minombreeslegión, jejej.

Lo inmoral es lo que dices, poder ayudar, precisamente sin sacrificios, y no hacerlo por joder, quedar por encima, etc.


----------



## H. Roark (27 Feb 2013)

Ya que habláis de la psicopatía he leído sobre ella y hay algo sobre lo que no se suele llamar la atención y es especialmente perturbador: A los psicópatas mayoritariamente no les funciona mal la parte del cerebro encargada de la empatía como tal, sino la parte encargada de hacerles sentir miedo. Al menos no en esta definición de empatía:



> La empatía (del vocablo griego antiguo εμπαθεια, formado εν, 'en el interior de', y πάθoς, 'sufrimiento, lo que se sufre') es la capacidad cognitiva de percibir en un contexto común lo que otro individuo puede sentir.



No sienten miedo como la emoción instintiva e irracional que es, pero sí son capaces no obstante de tomar la elección de evitar lo que saben que les puede causar daño o perjuicio (aunque como no sienten miedo suelen ser mucho más imprudentes). Esto a veces se confunde con falta de empatía, pero no es así del todo. Cuando a un psicópata se le muestran imágenes del rostro de alguien sufriendo, o en otras situaciones, pueden identificar a la perfección sus sentimientos, sin embargo, no pueden sentir irracionalmente miedo a que les ocurra a ellos mismos lo que ven que está haciendo sufrir a otros y, como racionalmente saben que se trata de otra persona, no les afecta en absoluto y no se sienten identificados. Por lo tanto actúan de una forma que a nosotros nos parece que se debe a que no perciben ese sufrimiento ajeno.

La falta de miedo, como emoción irracional, por las consecuencias de sus actos, también lleva a los psicópatas a ser extremadamente imprudentes e impulsivos y en situaciones de guerra o peligro caen como moscas. Como anécdota leí en un libro de Robet Hare que (creo recordar que en la WWII) el Ejército tuvo la idea de estudiar si debido a su falta de miedo los psicópatas resultaban ser buenos pilotos, lo que descubrieron fue que resultaban muy malos aviadores pues tomaban demasiados riesgos y eran abatidos con mucha frecuencia.

También se suele pensar que su "frialdad" los lleva a sufrir menos pero lo cierto es que llevan por término general vidas muy infelices y llenas de frustración y tienen una probabilidad más alta de morir jóvenes o acabar en prisión, la mayoría son incapaces de relaciones duraderas tanto de amistad como de pareja, así como de conseguir metas que requieran disciplina, esfuerzo y constancia, y van dando bandazos en una búsqueda perpetua y arriesgada de algún pelotazo fácil que sólo les genera problemas. Aunque por supuesto hay excepciones, hay tantos tipos de psicopatía como psicópatas y cada uno de ellos tiene un cerebro propio aunque con rasgos comunes en mayor o menor intensidad. También es algo genético e innato en la mayoría de casos (aunque hay otros en los que se debe a daño cerebral o un trauma en la infancia, aunque menos comunes) y en parte hereditario.

Un buen, y ameno, libro sobre el tema: Sin conciencia / Conscienceless: El Inquietante Mundo De Los Psicopatas Que Nos Rodean (Spanish Edition): Robert D. Hare: 9788449313615: Amazon.com: Books

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que es que quizá sea el miedo, no sólo al castigo, sino también a que a uno le pase lo mismo, lo que nos lleva a sentir compasión por otros seres humanos y por tanto sea el miedo como emoción un requisito de la empatía entendida como identificación de uno mismo con el sufrimiento ajeno y no sólo como su reconocimiento. Es decir, que cualquier ser humano normal, ni peor ni mejor que el resto, probablemente se convirtiera en un monstruo con sólo desactivar su capacidad para sentir miedo. La certeza de impunidad de la que habláis explica parte de ese comportamiento criminal al desactivar el miedo al castigo, pero a los humanos normales nos queda aún un miedo a que nos pase lo mismo a nosotros provocado automáticamente al reconocer el sufrimiento de la víctima, haciéndonos este sufrimiento ajeno por tanto desagradable.

Probablemente la forma en la que la evolución y nuestros genes nos llevaron a no dañar a otros humanos si no es necesario (con los que compartimos algunos genes, y por tanto no dañarse estos a sí mismos si la recompensa no es suficiente) fue utilizando la ya existente anteriormente emoción del miedo y ligándola a la empatía (entendida de la 1ª forma). Así, basta con que una de las dos falle para que la empatía entendida de la 2ª forma no funcione.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (27 Feb 2013)

En la parte metafísica o epistemológica puede ser interesante pero eso de un mundo capitalista y egoísta con interés individual ni con tus ojos, sería como el mundo de ahora con libre mercado aunque diciendo que la felicidad está en lo productivo y el dinero ::. No sé, yo es que soy más de Gandhi o Luther King.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Feb 2013)

Una cosa es el miedo y otra la empatía, uno no tiene miedo de la persona que se enamora. Los psicópatas tienen problemas con ambos porque las dos son emociones, lo cual no implica que sen la misma cosa o que una genere la otra.

Miedo y odio, son dos polos de un mismo continuo que generan todas las emociones, no solo provienen del miedo, y la empatía mucho menos, cómo vas a amar a quién tienes miedo? claro que el tema, como todo, puede ser muy complejo, por ejemplo puede existir el miedo a perder a quien amas, pero no lo amas porque le tienes miedo, y en muchos casos ese miedo generará un alejamiento.


----------



## Kozak (27 Feb 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> Lo pregunto sin sarcasmo, realmente quiero entender la raíz de tus razonamientos. En la línea de estos razonamientos, ¿podría llegar a afirmarse que hay que ser muy egoísta para ser realmente altruista?



Si lo que te interesa es realmente ayudar a los demás, el cálculo egoísta puede ser más beneficioso para ellos que el altruismo sin más.

La mayor parte de las acciones altruistas no se hacen por hacer lo que realmente beneficia a otro, sino por sentirte bien contigo mismo. Por eso los pobres de los países ricos creen que deben dar dinero a los ricos de los países pobres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Feb 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Si lo que te interesa es realmente ayudar a los demás, el cálculo egoísta puede ser más beneficioso para ellos que el altruismo sin más.
> 
> La mayor parte de las acciones altruistas no se hacen por hacer lo que realmente beneficia a otro, sino por sentirte bien contigo mismo.



Reconstruyo una cita que leí de niño y que me ha acompañado toda la vida (no recuerdo dónde, desgraciadamente):

_Ni el estar enamorado hace uno un poeta ni la compasión hace de uno un gran médico o investigador.

La solución de los problemas no viene de personas sentimentales, sino de mentes frías que se ponen a resolverlos como quien resuelve una ecuación._​
Dicho de otra forma: Linus Pauling o Steve Jobs han hecho muchísimo más por la Humanidad que la Madre Teresa de Calcuta o que Vicente Ferrer (y esto últImo lo digo LITERALMENTE).

O como dijo Steve Jobs:

_Edison ha hecho más por la humanidad que Marx y Gandhi juntos._​


f4frogger dijo:


> Lo pregunto sin sarcasmo, realmente quiero entender la raíz de tus razonamientos. En la línea de estos razonamientos, ¿podría llegar a afirmarse que hay que ser muy egoísta para ser realmente altruista?



Digamos que para poder llegar a ser lo que la gente entiende por altruista (alguien "que hace cosas por los demás") sólo hay una manera: Ser Egoísta.

Sólo el Egoísta PUEDE DAR algo.

El "truco" está en que el egoísta es quien al final acaba dando a los demás ("altruistas" como Vicente Ferrer o la Madre Teresa sólo pueden REDISTRIBUÍR, nunca dar), pero ESE NO ES SU PRINCIPAL OBJETIVO.


----------



## Kozak (28 Feb 2013)

Respecto a los ejemplos que pone AYN RANDiano2, creo que puedo poner uno en el que se dan ambas facetas, la egoísta y la altruista, en una sola persona.

Hablo de Bill Gates. ¿Cómo ha dado más a la humanidad, siendo un cabestro sin escrúpulos que sacaba el BASIC, el MS-DOS, Windows y demás; o ahora que va de filántropo?

En cuanto al ejemplo de Steve Jobs y cómo pone a Edison de ejemplo, me parece fallido, puesto que lo que Edison hizo en su mayor parte se debe a las influencias que tenía en la oficina de patentes de los EE.UU., que le permitió "robar" el producto del talento y esfuerzo de otros. Edison no es un buen ejemplo de objetivista, no es un John Galt sino un James Taggart más bien.


----------



## Demostenes (28 Feb 2013)

Pero si es muy fácil. 

AynRandiano dice que el que es altruista Reparte pero no Genera riqueza.

Hombre, si polarizamos el tema, también podemos decir que el que Genera no reparte, ya que su perfil es así. Los ricos son ricos porque atesoran, si repartieran no lo serían. Habría que cambiarles el Software cuando se hacen ricos para que repartieran...

Y no me hableis de fundaciones y donaciones que son una infima parte de lo que tienen y/o practicamente siempre lo hacen por desgravar impuestos.

Obviamente nadie se dedica al 100% a repartir o a generar para si.

La madre Teresa no solo repartia, hacia cosas por la gente, eso es generar. Desde limpiar el culo a un enfermo a cocinar para huerfanos.

Lo que si es cierto es que salvo excepciones (y esas por los motivos antes mencionados) los ricos (egoistas) no comparten, todo lo que generan se lo quedan. 

DE hecho ese el principal desequilibrio del Sistema Capitalista.

Está montado de tal manera que la parte más fuerte del Sistema, los ricos, que suelen ser los empresarios medianos y grandes, se hacen cada vez con una parte mayor del PIB, quedando los trabajadores y pensionistas con una parte cada vez mas pequeña.

*Como la propensión marginal al consumo de los ricos es baja *(A Bill Gates le vendrá bien un Jet en vez de un Panda, pero no le sirve de nada tener 20 jets para él -suponiendo que no monta una empresa de jets),* y cuanto mas ricos mas baja y la de los pobres es alta y cuanto mas pobres mas alta *(porque no les llega para ahorrar y apenas para vivir),* al irse al lado de los ricos -que no consumen- las rentas, la economia no es capaz de "comprar" los productos que ella misma produce y se producen crisis de Demanda como la actual.*

*Es decir, que los que generan, atesoran y no comparten, motivo por el que los cuales los pobres no pueden comprar lo que genera escasa demanda y consecuentemente mas paro.*


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (28 Feb 2013)

> Pero no tiene razón en decir "a cualquiera". No voy a abundar en detalles, solamente decir que he podido hacer cosas sin consecuencia legal alguna y de enorme provecho material para mí y he pasado.
> 
> Quizá es que yo sea muy rarito, es posible.



De ahí mi interés en resaltar la variable tiempo: ahora mismo, la gente está sujeta a la moral, pero, en caso de colocar a cualquier individuo en una posición de total impunidad, la pregunta no es si hará cosas inmorales o no, sino cuándo las hará.

Unos tardarán semanas, otros días, otros puede que años. Pero al final, todas las voluntades sucumben.



> Se me había escapado este mensaje. Es que está usted confundiendo los términos: no hay ningún sacrificio en darle un excedente a otro. Como bien dice Ayn Rand en el párrafo que se ha citado unos mensajes antes de este (ya algunas páginas atrás), ese acto está al margen de toda moralidad, es neutro. El error sería sacrificarse (=perjudicarse) para beneficiar a otros.



Darle a otros de lo que no necesitamos si es un sacrificio, en cierta medida: existe el lucro cesante, puesto que, de todo lo que damos, podríamos sacar beneficio.



> Hablando de su obra, ya que estoy, quería comentar que estoy leyendo La rebelión de Atlas. Llevo poco, como un cuarto de libro (que, teniendo en cuenta su extensión, tampoco son pocas páginas) y me llama mucho la atención su visión de la sexualidad. Hay algún pasaje en el que me ha parecido que estaba jodidamente enferma. Lo paradójico es que AYNRANDiano2 decía cosas muy coherentes con respecto a la visión objetivista del amor, pero lo que estoy leyendo aquí roza la perversión y la esquizofrenia sin límites.



Rand era un sumisa (y bastante hardcore, dicho sea de paso), nada mas, y lo plasma bastante bien en sus obras.



> Dicho de otra forma: Linus Pauling o Steve Jobs han hecho muchísimo más por la Humanidad que la Madre Teresa de Calcuta o que Vicente Ferrer (y esto últImo lo digo LITERALMENTE).



Exactamente, ¿qué ha hecho Jobs por la humanidad? Entendería la referencia a Fleming, quien si ha hecho algo verdaderamente duradero y que transformó el mundo.

De Jobs no se acordará nadie en 200 años, de la Madre Teresa se hablará para siempre.

De hecho, esa es una de las pruebas de lo efímero e insustancial de la obra de Rand: no ha pasado ni un siglo y la historia la ha olvidado, ni siquiera se la cita en los colegios. 

Que hasta un imbécil mentiroso y demagogo como Darwin tenga un reconocimiento infinitamente superior dice mucho de lo patético que es el objetivismo.



> Edison ha hecho más por la humanidad que Marx y Gandhi juntos.



Poner de ejemplo a un ladrón de patentes dice mucho de la catadura moral de Jobs, y de lo válido de sus afirmaciones.



> El "truco" está en que el egoísta es quien al final acaba dando a los demás ("altruistas" como Vicente Ferrer o la Madre Teresa sólo pueden REDISTRIBUÍR, nunca dar), pero ESE NO ES SU PRINCIPAL OBJETIVO.



La esperanza es algo en si mismo, y en el contexto de la paupérrima India vale mucho, infinitamente más que cualquier otra cosa.

Al final, la historia pone a cada uno en su sitio, eso es una ley inalterable. Y, le pese a quien le pese, la historia ha olvidado a Rand y a su obra, incluso antes de que la misma autora muriese.


----------



## f4frogger (28 Feb 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> *Si lo que te interesa es realmente ayudar a los demás, el cálculo egoísta puede ser más beneficioso* para ellos que el altruismo sin más.
> 
> La mayor parte de las acciones altruistas no se hacen por hacer lo que realmente beneficia a otro, sino por sentirte bien contigo mismo. Por eso los pobres de los países ricos creen que deben dar dinero a los ricos de los países pobres.






AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Digamos que para poder llegar a ser lo que la gente entiende por altruista (alguien "que hace cosas por los demás") sólo hay una manera: Ser Egoísta.
> 
> Sólo el Egoísta PUEDE DAR algo.
> *
> El "truco" está en que el egoísta es quien al final acaba dando a los demás *("altruistas" como Vicente Ferrer o la Madre Teresa sólo pueden REDISTRIBUÍR, nunca dar), pero ESE NO ES SU PRINCIPAL OBJETIVO.



En cualquier caso, desde este punto de vista, ¿digamos que el fundamento moral del egoísmo consiste, de una u otra paradójica manera, en la mejor observancia posible de un principio de bien común?


----------



## Kozak (28 Feb 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> En cualquier caso, desde este punto de vista, ¿digamos que el fundamento moral del egoísmo consiste, de una u otra paradójica manera, en la mejor observancia posible de un principio de bien común?



En mi caso, sí. ¿Qué produce mejores resultados?

Lo demás, paja teórica que está muy bien para amenizar las largas tardes de invierno junto a la chimenea o las sobremesas de verano bajo la parra, pero nada más.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Feb 2013)

> Unos tardarán semanas, otros días, otros puede que años. Pero al final, todas las voluntades sucumben.



Es que te contradices, luego hablas de la madre teresa o vicente ferrer, peter duesberg ha estado en una situación en la que tenía mucho que ganar siendo inmoral.

Puede que hoy en día mucha gente sería así, pero todavía quedan los que no.

Si la voluntad no ganase a veces no existiría el tao te ching, el yoga, el chi kung, el tantra, solo por poner cosas que conozco y tengo experiencia.

En la naturaleza humana está tanto la facilidad para el bien como la facilidad para el mal, es así de simple.

A veces tengo la impresión de lo que se habla es de individualismo, más que del egoísmo tal como se suele entender, que ya tiene una connotación negativa y quizás no se la merece, no es egolatría.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (28 Feb 2013)

> Es que te contradices, luego hablas de la madre teresa o vicente ferrer, peter duesberg ha estado en una situación en la que tenía mucho que ganar siendo inmoral.



..Y mucho que perder. Hablo de la situación en la que un individuo se encuentre en un win-win permamente, independientemente de sus actos. Ahí la moral dura poco (y por eso la gente poderosa acaba actuando como actúa, porque no tiene nada que perder, sólo ganar).


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Feb 2013)

No hay win-win posible si esa persona es capaz de percibir el mundo espiritual, esto es lo que no puedes comprender porque estás ciego a esa parte de la realidad.

Si sientes el dolor ajeno, entonces no sale a cuenta hacer daño gratuito, sea con impunidad o sin ella, no hay impunidad posible para un ser humano completo, todo acto engendra una consecuencia.


----------



## Lízien (28 Feb 2013)

Por ahí hay un argumento bastante falaz: que de Steve Jobs no se acuerde nadie dentro de dos siglos ni le resta importancia a su contribución, no quiere decir nada. De Wallace tampoco se acuerda nadie, y es exactamente igual de importante que Darwin. Digo más. Nadie se acuerda de quién descubrió el fuego, ¿verdad? Pues eso.

En cuanto al altruismo, egoísmo y producción... tengo curiosidad por leer algo sobre la gestión de los sentimientos o relaciones. Es difícil que una persona egoísta, calculadora (en tanto que racionalista, que analiza la situación antes de decir algo), y relativamente fría... lo tenga fácil. Se va a topar con muchísimas personas que le digan que debería hacer cosas por darle el gusto a seres queridos (léase un familiar al que se supone que quieres soltándote un rollo que no te interesa y al que no deberías darle una mala contestación o ignorar porque se va a sentir ofendido). ¿Qué prima ahí? ¿Ser un poco hipócrita y poner buena cara o ser frío y no disimular que te importa una mierda lo que te están contando porque no afecta para nada en tu vida? 

A veces me imagino a AYNRANDiano2 como una persona absolutamente solitaria por incapacidad de adaptación a una sociedad no objetivista ::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Mar 2013)

Demostenes dijo:


> Pero si es muy fácil.
> 
> AynRandiano dice que el que es altruista Reparte pero no Genera riqueza.
> 
> Hombre, si polarizamos el tema, también podemos decir que el que Genera no reparte[/B]



El egoísta reparte siempre, porque CREA COSAS NUEVAS.

Hasta que un egoísta como Cherster Carlson no inventó las fotocopias estas simplemente no existían.

Chester Carlson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

El señor Carlson se hizo millonario, y nos hizo a todos más ricos con su invento.

SÓLO EL EGOÍSTA CREA. Los demás se limitan a copiar. No vivimos en cuevas gracias a los egoístas. 



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Exactamente, ¿qué ha hecho Jobs por la humanidad?



Adelantar en una década la introducción en el mercado de ordenadores personales (Apple II) y de interfaces gráficas (Lisa y Mac).

Sin Steve Jobs quizás en el año 2000 aún hubiésemos estado con IBM PCs de un millón de pesetas funcionando con DOS.













Jamás he comprado un solo producto Apple, pero el mérito de Jobs es el que es.

Steve Jobs aceleró todo el mercado de microinformática, y eso es UN REGALO PARA LA HUMANIDAD muy superior a todo lo que hayan hecho o vayan a ahacer la madre Teresa de Calcuta y toda su orden de monjitas. 



f4frogger dijo:


> En cualquier caso, desde este punto de vista, ¿digamos que el fundamento moral del egoísmo consiste, de una u otra paradójica manera, en la mejor observancia posible de un principio de bien común?



El Bien Común el Egoísta lo logra de forma indirecta.

Haciendo las cosas "a su bola" el egoísta termina por beneficiar a todos, aunque ese no sea su propósito inicial.


----------



## Demostenes (1 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El egoísta reparte siempre, porque CREA COSAS NUEVAS.
> 
> Hasta que un egoísta como Cherster Carlson no inventó las fotocopias estas simplemente no existían.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo para nada. En el mundo científico se comparte saber (que se crea) y muchas veces el único premio que tienen es el reconocimiento a las aportaciones, y en algunos casos la posteridad. Hablo de matemáticas, astronomía o física, por ejemplo, no de inventar un pararayos mas eficiente...

Además, no todo lo que se crea es bueno, hay muchas cosas que son un paso atrás, como las bombas bacteriologias o quimicas por ejemplo, los productos modificados geneticamente, las granjas industriales de pollos (que producen basura), las mil vacunas que no sirven para nada menos para enriquecer a los laboratorios (ejemplo: para alergias). Etc..


----------



## f4frogger (1 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El egoísta reparte siempre, porque CREA COSAS NUEVAS.
> 
> Hasta que un egoísta como Cherster Carlson no inventó las fotocopias estas simplemente no existían.
> 
> ...




A modo de contra-ejemplo, y por confirmar la regla que con carácter general afirmas con tanta seguridad, estoy intentando encontrar dónde se encuentra el beneficio común que se pueda atribuir al egoísmo de, pongamos por caso... 






Barcenas.


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2013)

Demostenes dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo para nada.* En el mundo científico se comparte saber (que se crea) y muchas veces el único premio que tienen es el reconocimiento a las aportaciones, y en algunos casos la posteridad.* Hablo de matemáticas, astronomía o física, por ejemplo, no de inventar un pararayos mas eficiente...
> 
> Además, no todo lo que se crea es bueno, hay muchas cosas que son un paso atrás, como las bombas bacteriologias o quimicas por ejemplo, los productos modificados geneticamente, las granjas industriales de pollos (que producen basura), las mil vacunas que no sirven para nada menos para enriquecer a los laboratorios (ejemplo: para alergias). Etc..



Lo cual está muy bien y es muy bonito, pero sin la técnica, la ciencia es conocimiento inútil. Es la técnica lo que convierte el conocimiento sobre la realidad física del mundo en aportaciones tangibles para el bienestar (o malestar, cierto es) humano.

Y no, no todo lo que se crea es un paso atrás. Todo es un paso adelante. Otra cosa es que no te guste avanzar por ciertos caminos, como los casos que mencionas. Pero son un avance.

El progreso no es bueno en sí. Ni malo. Solo es progreso.



f4frogger dijo:


> A modo de contra-ejemplo, y por confirmar la regla que con carácter general afirmas con tanta seguridad, estoy intentando encontrar dónde se encuentra el beneficio común que se pueda atribuir al egoísmo de, pongamos por caso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bárcenas no es un ejemplo de egoísta "de libro" al haber dedicado su vida a ser miembro de un partido político, que por definición se trata de una organización "altruista" (se dedica a intentar regular la vida de los demás en aras de un "bien común").


----------



## Wodans (1 Mar 2013)

¿Egoísta o altruista? Lysander Spooner creó una empresa privada de correos para competir con el monopolio estatal de correos. Por un lado, su intención era ética porque pensaba que era ilegítimo que solo el Estado pudiese hacer ese servicio, y por otra era económica ya que según sus cálculos podía enviar correo por todo el país a precios mucho menores que los que ofrecía el monopolio. La idea era rentable y tuvo éxito...hasta que ese país que Ayn Rand llamaba moral y que se consideraba el paraíso del libre mercado le cerró el negocio


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Mar 2013)

La mayor parte de los inventos del siglo XIX y XX, directa o indirectamente, están causando enfermedad por doquier, sobre todo los relacionados con la industria química y farmacéutica, las pantallas de ordenador, las ondas de los móviles, toda la basura generada y que no se trata, nunca se diseñan las cosas cerrando el ciclo, se sobreproduce, generando más residuos no reciclables...

comodidad no es lo mismo que bienestar, generaciones enteras criadas delante de un ordenador o de una televisión, ahora con un móvil continuamente radiando, solo van a provocar, y están provocando, generaciones enteras de apáticos (fatiga adrenal por exceso de estimulación) y personas con salud regular, pobre o muy pobre, encima regado todo con una mierda de alimentación, tanto por desinformación como por calidad, la vacunación masiva con sus 36 vacunas actuales y subiendo...

Los inventos deberían ponerse en circulación después de muchas comprobaciones, basadas en un paradigma que no se está utilizando y el actual está equivocado, va contra la vida, y no al instante de inventarse cuando no se sabe o no se quieren saber/reconocer los efectos perniciosos sobre la salud.

Un ejemplo claro son las microondas y toda la "revolución" de los móviles, se conocen desde hace 60 años los efectos perjudiciales de una sobreexposición a este tipo de ondas y ahí están todos esos aparatitos que no han echo un ápice por el bienestar del ser humano, son totalmente prescindibles, y lo vamos a pagar todos, ya lo estamos pagando. Y ni siquiera tienen la decencia de minimizar la cantidad de fuentes de emisión y ubicarlas adecuadamente para disminuir al máximo la exposición, de prohibir el wifi, algunas medida mínimas de sentido común aunque sea por prevención (que no hace falta, es ya una tecnología que no debería estar en uso).

Lo del progreso es un mito, si no se cierran los ciclos y se crea tecnología que la mayoría de las veces es más o menos nociva, ¿dónde está el progreso?


----------



## Kozak (1 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La mayor parte de los inventos del siglo XIX y XX, directa o indirectamente, están causando enfermedad por doquier, sobre todo los relacionados con la industria química y farmacéutica, las pantallas de ordenador, las ondas de los móviles, toda la basura generada y que no se trata, nunca se diseñan las cosas cerrando el ciclo, se sobreproduce, generando más residuos no reciclables...
> 
> comodidad no es lo mismo que bienestar, generaciones enteras criadas delante de un ordenador o de una televisión, ahora con un móvil continuamente radiando, solo van a provocar, y están provocando, generaciones enteras de apáticos (fatiga adrenal por exceso de estimulación) y personas con salud regular, pobre o muy pobre, encima regado todo con una mierda de alimentación, tanto por desinformación como por calidad, la vacunación masiva con sus 36 vacunas actuales y subiendo...
> 
> ...



Por lo pronto Vd. está publicando su diatriba anti-tecnología en un ordenador...


----------



## f4frogger (1 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo cual está muy bien y es muy bonito, pero sin la técnica, la ciencia es conocimiento inútil. Es la técnica lo que convierte el conocimiento sobre la realidad física del mundo en aportaciones tangibles para el bienestar (o malestar, cierto es) humano.
> 
> Y no, no todo lo que se crea es un paso atrás. Todo es un paso adelante. Otra cosa es que no te guste avanzar por ciertos caminos, como los casos que mencionas. Pero son un avance.
> 
> ...



pero entonces, ¿la necesidad de buscar "egoístas de libro" no supondría un sesgo cuya radicalidad, denota que el discurso basado en la bondad fundamental del egoísmo constituye una ideología?


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Por lo pronto Vd. está publicando su diatriba anti-tecnología en un ordenador...



¿Y no se le ocurre nada mejor que contestar? ¿Ha entendido el mensaje? no es anti-tecnología precisamente ni estoy inventando de lo que hablo. Simplemente las tecnología debería desarrollarse teniendo en cuenta más variables y no masificarse hasta que estén listas. Hasta la fecha todas han tenido impactos negativos de uno u otro tipo, incluso aparatejos tan útiles como la nevera, el agua corriente, la calefacción que considero absolutamente básicos.

Por poner un ejemplo, ¿sabía que ya es posible construir casas que de manera pasiva conservan una temperatura de 20º todo el año, aunque fuera se esté a -20? Hay un arquitecto americano que lo ha hecho. Compárelo con el sistema actual. Así con casi todo.


Tecnología es usar zapatos, ¿cree que estoy en contra de los zapatos?, pero si quiere mirar para otro lado y seguir cultivándose ese cáncer de cerebro, eso es asunto suyo.


----------



## davitin (1 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿Y no se le ocurre nada mejor que contestar? ¿A entendido el mensaje? no es anti-tecnología precisamente ni estoy inventando de lo que hablo. Simplemente las tecnología debería desarrollarse teniendo en cuenta más variables y no masificarse hasta que estén listas. Hasta la fecha todas han tenido impactos negativos de uno u otro tipo, incluso aparatejos tan útiles como la nevera, el agua corriente, la calefacción que considero absolutamente básicos.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo, ¿sabía que ya es posible construir casas que de manera pasiva conservar una temperatura de 20º todo el año, aunque fuera se está a -20? Hay un arquitecto americano que lo ha hecho. Compárelo con el sistema actual. Así con casi todo.
> 
> Tecnología es usar zapatos, ¿cree que estoy en contra de los zapatos?, pero si quiere mirar para otro lado y seguir cultivándose ese cáncer de cerebro, eso es asunto suyo.



Claro que todo invento tiene una parte negativa, pero obviamente se hace con una intencion positiva...de lo que se trata es de sopesar lo negativo y positivo de un invento...por ejemplo, las antiguas cañerias de plomo contaminaban, pero para mi y para la mayor parte de la humanidad, el beneficio de tener agua corriente en sus casas y no tener que desplazarse hasta un rio como en mozambique pues compensa con creces cualquier otro incovenniente, asi con todo.

Si crees que la humanidad vivia mejor antes de la revolucion industrial lo llevas claro...antes de la ciencia y la tecnica, la vida del hombre era brutal, breve y penosa.

Que la naturaleza se estropea un poco por las actividades del hombre? no te preocupes, el dia que la humanidad desaparezca, en mil años no quedara ni rastro de cualquier cosa que el hombre haya hecho.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Mar 2013)

Con todo no, hay inventos que son absolutamente nocivos, como la telefonía móvil o el puto wifi, otra cosa es que aporten comodidad, pero viendo para qué se usan, ¿qué puta necesidad vital de cualquier tipo cubren? Los costes están ya explotándonos en la cara.

Lo de brutal, breve y penosa, en fin, depende en qué sitios, centenarios en japón siempre ha habido, que tenían una vida mucho menos cómoda, sí, pero breve depende de los sitios y lo de brutal lo mismo, si no venía el ejército o el psicópata de turno, pues no.

Pero no voy a discutir que hemos vivido de puta madre, a mí me quitan dos o tres cosas y ya triunfada total. Pero las cosas se podrían hacer infinitamente mejor, y fácilmente, si no hubiese una economía de mercado.


----------



## davitin (2 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Con todo no, hay inventos que son absolutamente nocivos, como la telefonía móvil o el puto wifi, otra cosa es que aporten comodidad, pero viendo para qué se usan, ¿qué puta necesidad vital de cualquier tipo cubren? Los costes están ya explotándonos en la cara.
> 
> Lo de brutal, breve y penosa, en fin, depende en qué sitios, centenarios en japón siempre ha habido, que tenían una vida mucho menos cómoda, sí, pero breve depende de los sitios y lo de brutal lo mismo, si no venía el ejército o el psicópata de turno, pues no.
> 
> Pero no voy a discutir que hemos vivido de puta madre, a mí me quitan dos o tres cosas y ya triunfada total. Pero las cosas se podrían hacer infinitamente mejor, y fácilmente, si no hubiese una economía de mercado.



Has dicho tantas tonterias en un unico post, que no se por donde empezar, o ni siquiera se si quiero empezar.

El wifi, los moviles, etc, son grandisimos avances en telecomunicaciones, se utilizan para TODO, aboslutamente para todo y son IMPRESCINDIBLES.

Si claro, puedes vivir sin moviles, incluso puedes vivir en pelotas en una cueva, pero la vida es algo mas que vivir como un animal.

Y si, la vida en la era pre-industrial era brutal y breve, cuando la gente moria por cualquier enfermedad, cuando la gente estaba mal alimentada, no tenian las mas minimas condiciones higienicas, analfabetismo por doquier, en fin, para que seguir...los que llegaban a centenarios y vivian "bien" eran las elites, ya te digo yo que un campesino no vivia asi, y en aquella epoca no habian clases medias, pero bueno, tu creete lo que quieras...el "pasado dorado" de la humanidad nunca ha existido.

La mejor epoca de la humanidad, con muchisima diferencia y con todos sus defectos, es la actual.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2013)

Palenque no sabe de lo que habla, no tiene nada que ver una de la otra, desgraciadamente lo sé personalmente, no solamente de manera teórica o por estudios:

The effect of melatonin on body mass and b... [Bratisl Lek Listy. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

GSM mobile phone radiation suppress... [J Cereb Blood Flow Metab. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

Muy interesante ese documental al respecto:

SOS EHS - Todos somos electrosensibles - DOCUMENTAL on Vimeo

El wifi es de lejos peor de las microondas porque está pulsada, transmite información, no me pregunte porqué, pero sé positivamente que es mucho peor.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (2 Mar 2013)

> Por ahí hay un argumento bastante falaz: que de Steve Jobs no se acuerde nadie dentro de dos siglos ni le resta importancia a su contribución, no quiere decir nada. De Wallace tampoco se acuerda nadie, y es exactamente igual de importante que Darwin. Digo más. Nadie se acuerda de quién descubrió el fuego, ¿verdad? Pues eso.



Una cosa es que no se conozca por la incultura general del español, y otra que no se conozca porque su aportación sea vana e inútil.

A Mendel se le desconoce por lo primero (y no tanto, simplemente Darwin se hizo más famoso, por motivos políticos), a Rand por lo segundo.



> Bárcenas no es un ejemplo de egoísta "de libro" al haber dedicado su vida a ser miembro de un partido político, que por definición se trata de una organización "altruista" (se dedica a intentar regular la vida de los demás en aras de un "bien común").



Ejem. 

Un partido político es una empresa privada, con ánimo de lucro, y que compite en un mercado (el de la política) con el claro objetivo de ganar pasta.

Que luego su mercado sea un poco _sui géneris_, no quita que sea una empresa egoísta, es mas, posiblemente la más egoísta de todas.



> Sin Steve Jobs quizás en el año 2000 aún hubiésemos estado con IBM PCs de un millón de pesetas funcionando con DOS.



Eso es como decir que, sin Nikolaus Otto, en 1970 el Mustang habría sido esto:


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2013)

El exceso de sol se evita fácilmente si uno no es un palurdo, y encima es un nutriente esencial para los seres humanos, no solo por la vitamina D. El wifi no.

No solo la intensidad importa, yo puedo atestiguar efectos a intensidades no medibles (estando en otra habitación), le repito que no es algo que me invente.

Una célula detecta cambios en los campos electromagnéticos minúsculos y muy inferiores a los medido por un aparato convencional. 

No, la mayoría de los efectos de los microondas son efectos sutiles, causados por resonancia o vaya a saber, precisamente es lo que se pretende estudiar.

El rigor científico empieza por medir el fenómeno, punto, no por tener una teoría y si no es explicable por ella, para que me voy a molestar en desarrollar/modificar la teoría, no, mejor niego el fenómeno, por favor, que eso es una falacia de libro.

Yo digo que es eso porque es la única diferencia entre un tipo de radiación y otra, y por los efectos que he notado en mí. Los efectos a niveles no termales en la materia viva se llevan midiendo desde hace 60 años, lo primero que un profesor de biofísica hizo fue facilitarnos un estudio ruso que resumía muchos de los resultados que llevan encontrando en ese tiempo. 

Si ve el documental verá que los estudios independientes siempre encuentran la correlación positiva ondas-enfermedad, y los estudios financiados por la industria siempre encuentran la correlación negativa, ¿dónde está la duda?

A mí nadie me tiene que contar nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2013)

No lo entiende, la exposición a ondas electromagnéticas tiene efectos biológicos, no hay nada que teorizar, usted coge una cultivo de células o adn humano, lo radía y mide los efectos, ¿sabe de qué va la ciencia, cómo funciona, cómo se genera?

Usted está proponiendo descartar las medidas solamente porque la teoría actual no predice efectos (y disculpe, pero no tiene tal potencia predictiva, del cuerpo humano se conoce casi nada), menudo apriorismo de libro, eso es mala ciencia.

Se hacen las mediciones y luego se teoriza todo lo que se quiera, no antes, ¿tampoco ha visto los enlaces del pubmed?

Yo sé lo que me pasa y lo que me ha pasado, dos semanas usando el wifi, cuya potencia máxima suele estar en 200 microvatios/cm^2 cuando llega al cuerpo, y al cabo de ese tiempo un ataque de asma cojonudo, cuando no tengo. Puedo imaginarme ahora un mecanismo, pero el hecho es el hecho, no uso móvil (dolor de cabeza al poco, por cierto este efecto reconocido, incremento de la temperatura del cerebro al minuto) desde nunca.

Vea el documental, los efectos son diáfanos, los rusos llevan estudiándolo más de 60 años, en fin, que le voy a contar, seguramente hasta que no lo sufra usted de manera evidente se la sudará, allá usted porque no tomará precaución alguna. Disfrute los futuros problemas de salud.

Así nos va con todo.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2013)

> Cuando un argumento no se soporte, siempre puedes decir que "la industria" lo oculta y financia sus estudios. El fenómeno científico de las radiaciones de radiofrecuencia.. lleva estudiándose desde mucho antes de la aparición de las empresas de telecomunicaciones.



Esto es de traca, así que un resultado experimental es un argumento, no me joda. Ahora la realidad tiene que hacer lo que le diga la teoría, por cierto sumamente incompleta, como es el funcionamiento de los sistemas vivos.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2013)

DNA and cell resonance: magnetic waves enable ... [DNA Cell Biol. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

posible mecanismo que explicaría el fenómeno de la electrosensibilidad, ya he puesto estudios la radiación NO ionizante también produce efectos biológicos, ahora estamos expuestos a muchísima más densidad de radiación que antes de que hubiera antenas (lógico joder) y durante más tiempo que la que se emite, por ejemplo, durante una tormenta eléctrica.

Usted mismo, yo no puedo elegir, tengo mi experiencia, haya usted y los suyos con esa ignorancia, ni siquiera tomarán las medidas mínimas como no usar el móvil o el wifi. Si se pasa por el arco del triunfo estudios científicos es su ignorancia, mire, este es el estudio que nos facilitó el profesor de biofísica:

http://www.salzburg.gv.at/2001_kositsky_et_al._-_ussr_review-2.pdf 

Los efectos son mayores en tejidos en crecimiento, pronostico una o varias generaciones perdidas, esas que terminarán con serios problemas de salud por estar todo el santo día con el móvil y el wifi.

El cherry picking es lo mejor para no afrontar los problemas, sobre todo uno tan ubicuo y desesperante cuando llega a afectar como a mí me ha afectado, no le cuento cuantas personas se tienen que marchar de la ciudad.


----------



## Kozak (2 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *¿Y no se le ocurre nada mejor que contestar? *¿Ha entendido el mensaje? no es anti-tecnología precisamente ni estoy inventando de lo que hablo. Simplemente las tecnología debería desarrollarse teniendo en cuenta más variables y no masificarse hasta que estén listas. Hasta la fecha todas han tenido impactos negativos de uno u otro tipo, incluso aparatejos tan útiles como la nevera, el agua corriente, la calefacción que considero absolutamente básicos.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo, ¿sabía que ya es posible construir casas que de manera pasiva conservan una temperatura de 20º todo el año, aunque fuera se esté a -20? Hay un arquitecto americano que lo ha hecho. Compárelo con el sistema actual. Así con casi todo.
> 
> ...



Decenas de cosas, pero ese era el argumento más sencillo, teniendo en cuenta el resto de sus argumentaciones, era el único con alguna garantía de que Vd. lo comprendiera.



Sunwukung dijo:


> *Con todo no, hay inventos que son absolutamente nocivos, como la telefonía móvil o el puto wifi, otra cosa es que aporten comodidad, pero viendo para qué se usan, ¿qué puta necesidad vital de cualquier tipo cubren? *Los costes están ya explotándonos en la cara.
> 
> Lo de brutal, breve y penosa, en fin, depende en qué sitios, centenarios en japón siempre ha habido, que tenían una vida mucho menos cómoda, sí, pero breve depende de los sitios y lo de brutal lo mismo, si no venía el ejército o el psicópata de turno, pues no.
> 
> Pero no voy a discutir que hemos vivido de puta madre, a mí me quitan dos o tres cosas y ya triunfada total. Pero las cosas se podrían hacer infinitamente mejor, y fácilmente, si no hubiese una economía de mercado.



Ahora dígame cómo sin wi-fi ni similares podríamos estar leyéndole sus paridas, y si es capaz de contestar, proseguimos el argumento.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Perdone pero ese estudio no demuestra nada en ese sentido sólo por el hecho de que mencione "DNA", "Cell resonance" o "magnetic waves".



No claro, no sugiere ningún mecanismo de acción, para hacer ciencia se necesita un mínimo de imaginación.



> Ese paper recoge estudios y pruebas realizados con generadores de 30, 40 50 o 300 GHz, entre otros.
> 
> ¿Me indica usted donde puedo encontrar una fuente doméstica o urbana de generación de EMF omnidireccional a esa frecuencia?



Hay muchos otros estudios, ¿me está diciendo que la inocuidad de frecuencias superiores está demostrada porque en ese estudio no se utilizaron esas frecuencias?

Dónde queda la buena ciencia, y dónde queda el principio de precaución entonces.

Le aseguro que hay efectos a todas la frecuencias, dependiendo, claro está, del estado de salud individual.

Comprenda que para mí, un afectado, me resulta surrealista estar debatiendo sobre la realidad de este fenómeno, sobre todo cuando hay miles de estudios al respecto y plausibilidad física a cascoporro (toda materia interacciona con cualquier campo electromagnético, esto se da en física del estado sólido, por ejemplo, otra cosa es que interacciones decidimos que son descartables según nuestros objetivos, nunca se anulan, repase las ecuaciones).

emilio mayayo - YouTube 

Los efectos ya están apareciendo en los datos epidemiológicos, al parecer.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Decenas de cosas, pero ese era el argumento más sencillo, teniendo en cuenta el resto de sus argumentaciones, era el único con alguna garantía de que Vd. lo comprendiera.
> 
> Ahora dígame cómo sin wi-fi ni similares podríamos estar leyéndole sus paridas, y si es capaz de contestar, proseguimos el argumento.



Mmmm, ¿por cable óptico, como yo ::? ¿y usted fanfarronea de capacidad de comprensión :XX:?


----------



## Lízien (3 Mar 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Si claro, puedes vivir sin moviles, incluso puedes vivir en pelotas en una cueva, pero la vida es algo mas que vivir como un animal.



Espero que de aquí no haya que inferir que, si uno no tiene teléfono móvil, está viviendo como un animal, porque nada más lejos de la realidad. Más hombre veo al que dialoga con sus semejantes frente a frente que al que mantiene durante un cuarto de su vida la vista fija en una pantalla de 4 pulgadas.


----------



## robergarc (3 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> DNA and cell resonance: magnetic waves enable ... [DNA Cell Biol. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> posible mecanismo que explicaría el fenómeno de la electrosensibilidad, ya he puesto estudios la radiación NO ionizante también produce efectos biológicos, ahora estamos expuestos a muchísima más densidad de radiación que antes de que hubiera antenas (lógico joder) y durante más tiempo que la que se emite, por ejemplo, durante una tormenta eléctrica.
> 
> ...



¿Y de las antenas de telefonía móvil? ¿Qué nos dice de las antenas? ¿Algún estudio al respecto? 

Más madera, venga.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2013)

Pues ahora sólo en pubmed ya puede encontrar algunos:

Neurobehavioral effects among inhabitants ar... [Neurotoxicology. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

Aunque iría más a por los estudios puramente experimentales, sobre ratas y células o personas:

Exposure to 1800MHz radiofrequency electromagne... [Toxicol Lett. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI

Transient DNA damage induced by high-frequency ele... [Mutat Res. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI

The effect of melatonin on body mass and b... [Bratisl Lek Listy. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

900-MHz microwave radiation promotes ox... [Electromagn Biol Med. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

Melatonin reduces oxidative stress induced by c... [J Radiat Res. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI

Claro que hay estudios que no encuentran efectos, pocos fenómenos son puramente lineales en biología.

Ya nos desviamos del tema, no sé si el tener en cuenta los riesgos de la tecnología y usarla de manera precipitada sería una postura muy objetivista.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Mar 2013)

Pues ahora sólo en pubmed ya puede encontrar algunos:

Neurobehavioral effects among inhabitants ar... [Neurotoxicology. 2007] - PubMed - NCBI

Aunque iría más a por los estudios puramente experimentales, sobre ratas y células o personas:

Exposure to 1800MHz radiofrequency electromagne... [Toxicol Lett. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI

Transient DNA damage induced by high-frequency ele... [Mutat Res. 2010] - PubMed - NCBI

The effect of melatonin on body mass and b... [Bratisl Lek Listy. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI

900-MHz microwave radiation promotes ox... [Electromagn Biol Med. 2011] - PubMed - NCBI

Melatonin reduces oxidative stress induced by c... [J Radiat Res. 2008] - PubMed - NCBI

Claro que hay estudios que no encuentran efectos, pocos fenómenos son puramente lineales en biología.

Ya nos desviamos del tema, no sé si el tener en cuenta los riesgos de la tecnología y de usarla de manera precipitada sería una postura muy objetivista.


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Has dicho tantas tonterias en un unico post, que no se por donde empezar, o ni siquiera se si quiero empezar.
> 
> *El wifi, los moviles, etc, son grandisimos avances en telecomunicaciones, se utilizan para TODO, aboslutamente para todo y son IMPRESCINDIBLES.
> 
> Si claro, puedes vivir sin moviles, incluso puedes vivir en pelotas en una cueva, pero la vida es algo mas que vivir como un animal.*



Si no tienes movil o wifi eres un animal. Joder, no sabia yo que hace 20 años todos en Hezpaña éramos animales...:XX:::


----------



## Kozak (4 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Mmmm, ¿por cable óptico, como yo ::? ¿*y usted fanfarronea de capacidad de comprensión* :XX:?



No, simplemente no se me ocurre discutirle sus argumentos sobre patrones de radiación y potencia emitida por un campo electromagnético a un teleco, del mismo modo que no me da por asar manteca.


----------



## Kozak (4 Mar 2013)

Demostenes dijo:


> Si no tienes movil o wifi eres un animal. Joder, no sabia yo que hace 20 años todos en Hezpaña éramos animales...:XX:::



Por supuesto, dado que ahora lo somos, en dos décadas no da tiempo de que una raza se degenere tanto...


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> No, simplemente no se me ocurre discutirle sus argumentos sobre patrones de radiación y potencia emitida por un campo electromagnético a un teleco, del mismo modo que no me da por asar manteca.



teleco? :XX: joder, ahora me lo explico, perteneces a la industria :Aplauso:

Cómo no? De algo hay que morir, eh? como decía aquel directivo en una entrevista, como cuando defendían el tabaco como algo saludable.

A ver si te enteras, y sino estudia física a ver si ganas algo de capacidad de pensamiento abstracto y creativo, la potencia no es, ni de lejos, la variable más importante en este fenómeno.

Imprime los estudios y busca los miles que hay, ya si eso después te limpias el culo con ellos, majete. En algunos países están RETIRANDO el wifi de las escuelas.


----------



## Kozak (4 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> teleco? :XX: joder, ahora me lo explico, perteneces a la industria :Aplauso:
> 
> Cómo no? De algo hay que morir, eh? como decía aquel directivo en una entrevista, como cuando defendían el tabaco como algo saludable.
> 
> ...



Cierto. En algunos países están lapidando a las mujeres violadas. ¿Qué me quieres contar con ello?

Y no lo digo por mí lo de ser teleco, lo digo por el otro. Yo no soy teleco, pero el hecho de que "pertenecer a la industria" ya descalifique mis opiniones es como desdeñar las opiniones sobre vacunas de un virólogo por "estar en el ajo".


----------



## ferengi (4 Mar 2013)

Espero no meter la gamba...(no me he leído todo el hilo y a lo mejor alguien antes lo ha mencionado)

pero creo que en la "seccion" de personajes de comics, de tu hilo (cuando hablas de personajes objetivista en el mundo del comic) curiosamente te dejas un "antiheroe" objetivista.

Rorschach

Rorschach (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

De hecho esta inspirando en Mr. A , aunque Alan moore no compartia las ideas de steve ditko, al parecer si le hizo gracia el personaje y se inspirado para hacer este personaje

En su momento cuando lo lei, Rorschach me creo una sensación extraña,por una parte lo consideraba uno de los personajes mas integros del mundo del comic, por otro lado me parecio un majara y un loco...era como si el Alan moore me dijera , que para ser integro al 100% hay que estar como una chota...lo cual me hizo reflexionar bastante...

Me parece que seria bueno hacer comentarios sobre ese personaje por varias razones.

Es una personaje con moral objetivista

Es una parodia de la moral objetivista.

Se antepone en el comic a la moral de otros personajes


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (4 Mar 2013)

¿Ya habéis sacado paralelismos entre "La Rebelión de Atlas" y "Anatema" de Neal Stephenson?


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Cierto. En algunos países están lapidando a las mujeres violadas. ¿Qué me quieres contar con ello?
> 
> Y no lo digo por mí lo de ser teleco, lo digo por el otro. Yo no soy teleco, pero el hecho de que "pertenecer a la industria" ya descalifique mis opiniones es como desdeñar las opiniones sobre vacunas de un virólogo por "estar en el ajo".



Existe una cosa llamada conflicto de interés, está, desgraciadamente, muy extendido en el mundo de la ciencia, las farmacéuticas son las primeras interesadas en vender sus productos como sea, y las que invierten en investigación, las que pagan a los visitadores médicos, los que sobornan a los médicos de una u otra forma, los que ocultan terapias de las que no pueden obtener beneficios, etc, etc.

Los mismo para las empresas de telefonía, con el soniquete no hay datos concluyentes o la falacia simplista del efecto térmico pretenden dar la impresión de que las ondas microondas tal y como están siendo empleadas son inocuas. Lógico. Pasa con todo, cuando se trata de vender, es lo único que importa. Una sociedad racional no puede permitir el uso del dinero tal y como se está usando, ni siquiera como antes. El liberalismo no me acaba de cuadrar, al final el objetivo de las personas va a ser siempre ganar dinero, esto se podría arreglar con la renta básica y otras medidas, pero entonces ya no sería liberalismo, no?


----------



## Kozak (5 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Existe una cosa llamada conflicto de interés, está, desgraciadamente, muy extendido en el mundo de la ciencia, las farmacéuticas son las primeras interesadas en vender sus productos como sea, y las que invierten en investigación, las que pagan a los visitadores médicos, los que sobornan a los médicos de una u otra forma, los que ocultan terapias de las que no pueden obtener beneficios, etc, etc.
> 
> *Los mismo para las empresas de telefonía, con el soniquete no hay datos concluyentes o la falacia simplista del efecto térmico pretenden dar la impresión de que las ondas microondas tal y como están siendo empleadas son inocuas.* Lógico. Pasa con todo, cuando se trata de vender, es lo único que importa. Una sociedad racional no puede permitir el uso del dinero tal y como se está usando, ni siquiera como antes. El liberalismo no me acaba de cuadrar, al final el objetivo de las personas va a ser siempre ganar dinero, esto se podría arreglar con la renta básica y otras medidas, pero entonces ya no sería liberalismo, no?



Yo le creeré cuando vea que los ejecutivos de las empresas de telefonía no usan teléfonos móviles. Que sí, que lo que les mueve es la pasta, pero ser el más rico del cementerio no mola tanto como ser el más rico del barrio.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (5 Mar 2013)

> En su momento cuando lo lei, Rorschach me creo una sensación extraña,por una parte lo consideraba uno de los personajes mas integros del mundo del comic, por otro lado me parecio un majara y un loco...era como si el Alan moore me dijera , que para ser integro al 100% hay que estar como una chota...lo cual me hizo reflexionar bastante...



Ese personaje te deja con la sensación de "si, es un tarado, un loco, pero es, de todos, el único que no traiciona sus principios".

Es como el Joker, que le quita protagonismo a Batman cada vez que sale.


----------



## Demostenes (5 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Yo le creeré cuando vea que los ejecutivos de las empresas de telefonía no usan teléfonos móviles. Que sí, que lo que les mueve es la pasta, pero ser el más rico del cementerio no mola tanto como ser el más rico del barrio.



Bueno, habría que ver si todos utilizan móviles o algunos tienen al "cooli" llevando uno para él. O si consienten antenas en la cercania de su despacho. O que tipo de materiales aislantes ponen en él.

Hay cosas de las que nunca nos enteramos. 

Yo trabajo en una gran corporación y si no llega a ser porque se me agotó la batería el otro día y tuvieron que llevarme el coche al taller con grua, no me habría enterado de que, mientras que a los curritos que nos parta un rayo, a los ejecutivos en sus zonas de aparcamiento los tienen superprotegidos contra bombas por un inhibidor de radio, y me enteré porque al de la grua, a pesar de estar lejos, le iba medio mal el mando a distancia de la misma. 

El campo inhibidor aún tenía algo de efecto allí.

De estas cosas no nos enteramos si no estamos en el ajo si no es por casualidad.


----------



## ferengi (5 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ese personaje te deja con la sensación de "si, es un tarado, un loco, pero es, de todos, el único que no traiciona sus principios".
> 
> Es como el Joker, que le quita protagonismo a Batman cada vez que sale.



creo que la sensacion seria al reves.. su forma de llevar la moral al extremo hace que lo consideres un loco.. es como cuando habla con manhattan el parece cabreado y el tio dice que por "cojones" va a seguir hablando porque tiene que decir lo que tiene que decir. y al final manhattan lo transporta y te quedas diciendo ostia... como le habla a un "dios"... cualquiera seria mas cuidadoso.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Mar 2013)

Interesante reflexión, y yo me pregunto, ¿los de las tabacaleras no fumaban? ¿solo lo sabían algunos directivos? muy probable, porque en la industria farmacéutico pasa esto, muchos médicos solo recetan lo que les proponen los visitadores y no piensan en nada más, hasta lo hacen con buena intención y todo. 

Si después de lo que he puesto ni siquiera se plantea la posibilidad, pues así estamos. El principiode precaución a tomar por el culo, a esto me refiero con aplicar teconologías de manera acelerada, y esta ya se sabía desde el principio que puede causar problemas, y ni siquiera han tenido el sentido común de poner el mínimo de antenas necesarias y de prohibir el wifi, y en ese estado de cosas el impacto sería mínimo. Conozco, aparte de mí, a muchas personas con problemas, y cuántas que no lo relacionan, en solo 10 años, esto es infinitamente peor que el tabaco, y encima vivimos en ambientes aislados de la tierra, lo que incrementa los efectos perjudiciales. Si yo le contara.


----------



## Kozak (5 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Interesante reflexión, y yo me pregunto, ¿los de las tabacaleras no fumaban? ¿solo lo sabían algunos directivos? muy probable, porque en la industria farmacéutico pasa esto, muchos médicos solo recetan lo que les proponen los visitadores y no piensan en nada más, hasta lo hacen con buena intención y todo.
> 
> *Si después de lo que he puesto ni siquiera se plantea la posibilidad, pues así estamos.* El principiode precaución a tomar por el culo, a esto me refiero con aplicar teconologías de manera acelerada, y esta ya se sabía desde el principio que puede causar problemas, y ni siquiera han tenido el sentido común de poner el mínimo de antenas necesarias y de prohibir el wifi, y en ese estado de cosas el impacto sería mínimo. Conozco, aparte de mí, a muchas personas con problemas, y cuántas que no lo relacionan, en solo 10 años, esto es infinitamente peor que el tabaco, y encima vivimos en ambientes aislados de la tierra, lo que incrementa los efectos perjudiciales. Si yo le contara.



Es que se planteó, se probó, y no pasó una mierda. Si se siente mal, es por su paranoia, no porque los campos electromagnéticos le estén afectando a la salud. Que Nikola Tesla se expuso a campos millones de veces más potentes y murió viejo... de inanición.


----------



## y punto pelota (5 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ese personaje te deja con la sensación de "si, es un tarado, un loco, pero es, de todos, el único que no traiciona sus principios".
> 
> Es como el Joker, que le quita protagonismo a Batman cada vez que sale.



Los personajes más cuerdos de la obra son él, y el Doctor Manhattan. Por haber visto, cada uno a su manera, demasiada verdad: uno en el alma de los hombres, y el otro, en el universo.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Es que se planteó, se probó, y no pasó una mierda. Si se siente mal, es por su paranoia, no porque los campos electromagnéticos le estén afectando a la salud. Que Nikola Tesla se expuso a campos millones de veces más potentes y murió viejo... de inanición.



Claro, todos los estudios que he puesto no valen una mierda, es que estás buscando efectos deterministas, y no estamos hablando de balas, joder.

Yo no puedo dudar, por desgracia

Nada, hasta que no lo sufras en persona vas a pensar que es piscosomático, pues peor para tí y los tuyos, que no tomáreis ni un mínimo de precauciones.


----------



## Kozak (6 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Claro, todos los estudios que he puesto no valen una mierda, es que estás buscando efectos deterministas, y no estamos hablando de balas, joder.
> 
> Yo no puedo dudar, por desgracia
> 
> Nada, hasta que no lo sufras en persona vas a pensar que es piscosomático, pues peor para tí y los tuyos, que no tomáreis ni un mínimo de precauciones.



Tengo demasiadas preocupaciones sanitarias reales como para perder el tiempo en soplapolleces, gracias.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Tengo demasiadas preocupaciones sanitarias reales como para perder el tiempo en soplapolleces, gracias.



reales dice , pues usted mismo..., ya se acordará de esta conversación, hágase a la idea de que todos somos ahora "fumadores" pasivos.


----------



## Kozak (6 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> reales dice , pues usted mismo..., ya se acordará de esta conversación, hágase a la idea de que todos somos ahora "fumadores" pasivos.



Sí reales, de enfermedades de verdad, diagnosticadas y con tratamiento. No simple malestar difuso que puedo achacarle a los campos electromagnéticos como otrora se le achacaba a los "malos espíritus".


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Mar 2013)

Joder qué poco sabes de ciencia, poner nombrecitos y agrupar síntomas bajo el epígrafe de "enfermedad", tampoco está muy alejado del pensamiento mítico mágico.

Si te da una taquicardia el 90% de las veces que usas el wifi en el momento de encender la señal, bajo ciertas condiciones, ¿es imaginación? 

En fin, que la ignorancia campa por sus anchas, dada la enorme plausibilidad, de hecho la pregunta no es si hay efectos, sino como haría el cuerpo para superarlos (física del estado sólido, chaval), el principio de precaución debería imperar, y no lo ha hecho, encima es que son sumamente nocivas.

Disfrute el "progreso", siga radiándose el cerebro y todo su cuerpo )


----------



## Kozak (6 Mar 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Joder qué poco sabes de ciencia, poner nombrecitos y agrupar síntomas bajo el epígrafe de "enfermedad", tampoco está muy alejado del pensamiento mítico mágico.
> 
> *Si te da una taquicardia el 90% de las veces que usas el wifi en el momento de encender la señal, bajo ciertas condiciones, ¿es imaginación? *
> 
> ...



Hombre, igual si lo hace para cascársela viendo porno zoófilo el calentón tiene más que ver con la taquicardia que el hecho de usar wifi...


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Mar 2013)

:XX: claro será eso


----------



## Irisman (8 Mar 2013)

con mis respetos, la imaginería del objetivismo rezuma una _grasienta untosidad _similar a la de los test ícu los de jehová que aparecen en el panfleto atalaya


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Mar 2013)

Irisman dijo:


> con mis respetos, la imaginería del objetivismo rezuma una _grasienta untosidad _similar a la de los test ícu los de jehová que aparecen en el panfleto atalaya



Cada persona abraza o rechaza un tipo de arte dependiendo de su Filosofía de vida, explícita o implícita.

Si no le gusta a usted el arte Objetivista es que no comparte usted nuestra Filosofía.

¿Qué arte le gusta a usted?.


----------



## Gji (9 Mar 2013)

Esta tía debía ser un poco siesa y aburrida, no?
No sé, no me la imagino bailando sevillanas o en el rocío.
Pobre mujer.


----------



## Lízien (9 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cada persona abraza o rechaza un tipo de arte dependiendo de su Filosofía de vida, explícita o implícita.
> 
> Si no le gusta a usted el arte Objetivista es que no comparte usted nuestra Filosofía.
> 
> ¿Qué arte le gusta a usted?.



No tengo tan claro que no se pueda diferenciar arte de ideología. A mí el arte objetivista me gusta, pero también me gustan los murales de Dieguito, que son ideológicamente justo lo contrario. A la inversa también podría servir.

Y yo ahí sigo con el libro de marras (es eterno ).


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Mar 2013)

A mí me encanta Miguel Hernandez, que era comunista, y soy liberal, más incluso que la señora Rand. Se puede diferenciar.

También a él le gustaba Julio Herrera y Reissig (Julio Herrera y Reissig: La mejor de las fieras humanas) que era un patricio y, además, liberal.


----------



## ferengi (9 Mar 2013)

CrisalidaVerde dijo:


> Pero en mi opinion en superheroe mas "objetivista" aunque no en un sentido positivo seria Ozymandias del comic Watchmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ozymandias objetivista?

Es la esencia del colectivismo, el ser humano es una herramienta para un fin mayor... y como es el mas listo (cosa tipica de muchos socialistas que se creen mas listo que los demas) no importa sacrificar a quien fuera violando sus derechos individuales por el bien mayor...sin discrimar a nadie.

para mi ozymandias es el heroe colectivista por antonomasia, tan listo que puede permitirse usar a los demas como herramientas por el bien colectivo, lo que le gustaria ser a cualquier que quisiera ser socialisa

rorschar discrimina, a los criminales a ellos no les tiene ningun respecto por que han violado antes derechos individuales. pero rorschard no lo hace por un bien mayor sino porque considera justo castigar el mal.

de hecho que rorschard fuera el de la moral objetivista y casi "heroe" y ozymandias el "malo" no hace mas que diferenciar la diferencia moral entre los dos. una individualista y otro colectivista


----------



## Kozak (11 Mar 2013)

Gji dijo:


> Esta tía debía ser un poco siesa y aburrida, no?
> No sé, no me la imagino bailando sevillanas o en el rocío.
> Pobre mujer.



Yo tampoco me imagino a Billy Wilder haciendo esas dos gilipolleces y no se me ocurre decir que era un sieso aburrido.


----------



## Irisman (11 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cada persona abraza o rechaza un tipo de arte dependiendo de su Filosofía de vida, explícita o implícita.
> 
> Si no le gusta a usted el arte Objetivista es que no comparte usted nuestra Filosofía.
> 
> ¿Qué arte le gusta a usted?.




Pues después de pensarlo intensamente durante varios interminables segundos, no voy a entrar el trapo.


----------



## Irisman (11 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, las etiquetas de este hilo son la re-otia: vaya un trabajo de cooperación colectiva:

_"'*objetivista = como un cencerro*, *randiano lider secta s.a.l.g.a.r, bioshock, con mi arte tengo, del ala liberal del nazismo, elarte es pasar frio, gilipollas idolatrando a zorra, insoportables monograficos de..., *la ida de pinza definitiva*, liberales hermanados con los nazis, liberalismo = otra utopía mesiánica, mamá cómprame una moto!!, mediocres criticando meritocratas, *qué harte*, tenía cara de travelo, tenía personalidad sádica, una objetivista muy poco objetiva, *velazquez se arrancaria los ojos*, vuelve al psiquiatrico"_


----------



## robergarc (11 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cada persona abraza o rechaza un tipo de arte dependiendo de su Filosofía de vida, explícita o implícita.
> 
> Si no le gusta a usted el arte Objetivista es que no comparte usted nuestra Filosofía.
> 
> ¿Qué arte le gusta a usted?.



En verdad, desde que le leí en este hilo que le gustaba más esto:







que esto:







Desde leer eso, digo, ya le he perdido el respeto al hilo, a su sensibilidad estética, a usted y hasta a la familia de Ayn Rand...

Obviamente exagero, pero me ha dejado usted pasmado, francamente.


----------



## Don Pelayo (11 Mar 2013)

Esos cuadros objetivistas me transmiten una sensación glacial. De un inmovilismo no físico, sino semejándose los personajes figuras de _atrezzo_ colocadas en un espacio que ni les va ni les viene. Parece no haber conexión entre el autor y los representados, porque no parece haber voluntad de transmitir ideas, sólo figuras, meras figuras en un decorado.







Este que habéis puesto, en cambio, siendo al parecer un ejemplo del objetivismo se me aleja de ese pensamiento. Veo feminidad, curiosidad humana y delicadeza. Cosa que no se puede decir de éste:







Donde la individua en cuestión parece distanciarse de cualquier asociación con su sexo. Y en el exterior no hay ni una mariposa, ni un pájaro, ni un árbol. Simplemente hormigón armado y vidrio en proporciones gigantescas levantados, casi siempre para enriquecerse a millones a costa de los demás, casi nunca para contribuir en nada bueno a la sociedad. La buena ciencia es poco espectacular, la buena técnica es discreta.

Cuán distinto de esta otra. Al contrario de la anterior, siento como si hubiera un alma aquí dentro:







Saludos


----------



## Lízien (11 Mar 2013)

Pues yo lo de la Iglesia en ocasiones lo comparto. Me gusta el arte eclesiástico, pero con determinadas obras sobrias, menos recargadas, a veces también me maravillo. No es el mismo tipo de «arte» ni provoca las mismas sensaciones, pero las iglesias pueden llegar a recargar una barbaridad (en cambio un templo griego, no corintio, con su sencillez, me parece mucho más bello). Y sí, sé que es con su sencillez actual fruto de que vemos el mármol desnudo, me da lo mismo.

AYN RANDiano2, ahí sigo con el libro. Por curiosidad, ¿hay en algún texto donde se pueda ver la visión «no literaria» que tenía Ayn Rand sobre el amor (algo más enfocado a lo que aparece en la primera página)? Quiero comprobar con mis propios ojos la discrepancia entre la racionalización de los sentimientos y el auténtico delirio irracional que estoy leyendo ahora mismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Mar 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> En verdad, desde que le leí en este hilo que le gustaba más esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La estética _*Harry Potter*_ (parece Hogwarts) es oscurantista, incalefactable, aprovecha pésimamente el espacio y demanda un trabajo bestial para ser construida y mantenida.

La estética Bauhaus quiere ser 100% racional, y eso ya basta para declararla ganadora (otro interesante tema de de bate es que esas cristaleras no fuesen funcionales como protección térmica y antocorrosión cuando se diseñaron en los años 1930).

Cuando visito un grandioso monasterio me maravillo por su arquitectura... pero compadezco a las pobres gentes que tuvieron que pasar su vida allí.

En este post dice usted muchísimo sobre sí mismo. Le parece a usted "evidente" que el "Hogwarts" es más "valioso" que la "fábrica" Bauhaus. Sólo es "evidente" para personas con su estructura mental y emocional.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Mar 2013)

> La estética Harry Potter(parece Hogwarts) es oscurantista, incalefactable, aprovecha pésimamente el espacio y demanda un trabajo bestial para ser construida y mantenida.
> 
> La estética Bauhaus quiere ser 100% racional, y eso ya basta para declararla ganadora (otro interesante tema de de bate es que esas cristaleras no fuesen funcionales como protección térmica y antocorrosión cuando se diseñaron en los años 1930).
> 
> ...



El culmen de la racionalidad son la apartamentos japoneses, pero nadie con otra opción viviría ahí. 

Además, igualmente racional es hacer un cálculo de cuánto es el sobrecoste de vivir en un sitio bonito y si merece la pena pagarlo. El lujo y la estética son siempre racionales mientras no se salgan de las posibilidades reales de cada uno.


----------



## Irisman (12 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En este post dice usted muchísimo sobre sí mismo. Le parece a usted "evidente" que el "Hogwarts" es más "valioso" que la "fábrica" Bauhaus. Sólo es "evidente" para personas con su estructura mental y emocional.



Con todos los respetos a alguien tan ilustrado y con tan profusa participación en este foro, su comentario también dice mucho de usted, porque aunque seá muy randiano tanto usted como su comentario, atufa a un clasismo trasnochado y a fuerte complejo de superioridad. Espero que no se le caiga nunca su sistema emocional, porque se ahorrará mucho sufrimiento.

Y lo digo sin acritud, por favor no me malinterprete, que no tengo nada en contra de usted ni del randianismo, pero piense que puede haber quien se sienta atacado por sus comentarios y reaccione de forma vehemente, lo que creo que puede ir en contra de la idea que subyace en su credo, que es la de armonización con el entorno.


----------



## Kozak (12 Mar 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Pues yo lo de la Iglesia en ocasiones lo comparto. Me gusta el arte eclesiástico, pero con determinadas obras sobrias, menos recargadas, a veces también me maravillo. No es el mismo tipo de «arte» ni provoca las mismas sensaciones, *pero las iglesias pueden llegar a recargar una barbaridad (en cambio un templo griego, no corintio, con su sencillez, me parece mucho más bello)*. Y sí, sé que es con su sencillez actual fruto de que vemos el mármol desnudo, me da lo mismo.
> 
> AYN RANDiano2, ahí sigo con el libro. Por curiosidad, ¿hay en algún texto donde se pueda ver la visión «no literaria» que tenía Ayn Rand sobre el amor (algo más enfocado a lo que aparece en la primera página)? Quiero comprobar con mis propios ojos la discrepancia entre la racionalización de los sentimientos y el auténtico delirio irracional que estoy leyendo ahora mismo.



Tal vez sea por venir de una ciudad barroca, pero los templos griegos me parecen más sosos que unas espinacas sin sal y me quedo con el abigarramiento romano y latino en general, o con el bizantinismo de la Europa oriental.

Yo no considero que el ornamento sea crimen. Lo que es un crimen es desnudar a la arquitectura de humanidad, y Adolf Loos merecedor de juicio sumarísimo.


----------



## robergarc (13 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La estética _*Harry Potter*_ (parece Hogwarts) es oscurantista, incalefactable, aprovecha pésimamente el espacio y demanda un trabajo bestial para ser construida y mantenida.









Hombre, si a usted esa casa, por ejemplo, le parece fácilmente calefactable tiene un serio problema con su percepción técnica.



> La estética Bauhaus quiere ser 100% racional, y eso ya basta para declararla ganadora (otro interesante tema de debate es que esas cristaleras no fuesen funcionales como protección térmica y antocorrosión cuando se diseñaron en los años 1930).



¿Quiere ser racional? Y yo Registrador de la Propiedad en Santa Pola. Pero no, mire usted. ¿Que lo quiera ser ya basta para que lo consiga? ¿Y eso ya la declara ganadora? ¿Qué diablos entiende usted por racionalidad? Porque me malicio que maneja usted una idea ligeramente pueril de "razón", completamente hipostasiada. 



> En este post dice usted muchísimo sobre sí mismo. Le parece a usted "evidente" que el "Hogwarts" es más "valioso" que la "fábrica" Bauhaus. Sólo es "evidente" para personas con su estructura mental y emocional.



Bien, ya puestos, y se lo digo del mejor tono, ¿qué ve usted en mí, después de ese post? Es decir, ¿qué dice de mí ese mensaje? ¿Cuál es, de resultas, mi estructura mental y emocional?


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En este post dice usted muchísimo sobre sí mismo. Le parece a usted "evidente" que el "Hogwarts" es más "valioso" que la "fábrica" Bauhaus. Sólo es "evidente" para personas con su estructura mental y emocional.



Pienso, Randiano, que este hilo, igualmente, dice mucho de usted. Es el suyo un racionalismo que me preocupa. 

No solo por este hilo, sino por su tendencia a despreciar los sentimientos en una especie de racionalismo objetivista entre vulcaniano e infantil. A veces me parece hasta peligroso. Y es que lo que importa está en la caja torácica (no me diga que hay no está la conciencia), y bajo ese parámetro, esta forma de arquitectura me da ganas de coger un tanque.

O poniéndonos platónicos, los inseparables belleza, verdad y bien...y aquí falta una y las otras caen por su propio peso...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Hombre, si a usted esa casa, por ejemplo, le parece fácilmente calefactable tiene un serio problema con su percepción técnica.



Esa casa (diseñada por Neutra) estaba en California. La Calefactibilidad no era un asunto primordial al diseñarla.

Por Racional entiendo un edificio sin adornos inútiles, diseñado para la máxima eficiencia y el máximo confort de sus habitantes, sin concesiones historicistas ni al "qué dirán".



Scardanelli dijo:


> Pienso, Randiano, que este hilo, igualmente, dice mucho de usted. Es el suyo un racionalismo que me preocupa.
> 
> No solo por este hilo, sino por su tendencia a despreciar los sentimientos...



No despreciamos los sentimientos, simplemente los ponemos en su sitio: Subordinados a la Razón y sabiendo que los sentimientos no son herramientas cognitivas (la gente por ejemplo realmente cree que si "siente" algo es cierto).


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Mar 2013)

Buff, ahí es donde la palman los "objetivistas" (las emociones son parte de los fenómenos de la realidad, en cuanto se puedan reducir a reacciones químicas e impulsos eléctricos, hablamos de si no merecen categoría ontológica propia, pinta mal ese proyecto), los sentimientos y las emociones son instrumentos de conocimientos, sobre todo de introspección.

Si hay siete inteligencias, como poco en una, son borderlines, vaya regalo de una ideología. 

Con esas premisas la posibilidad de crecimiento total personal está bloqueado.


----------



## muyuu (19 Mar 2013)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pienso, Randiano, que este hilo, igualmente, dice mucho de usted. Es el suyo un racionalismo que me preocupa.
> 
> No solo por este hilo, sino por su tendencia a despreciar los sentimientos en una especie de racionalismo objetivista entre vulcaniano e infantil. A veces me parece hasta peligroso. Y es que lo que importa está en la caja torácica (no me diga que hay no está la conciencia), y bajo ese parámetro, *esta forma de arquitectura me da ganas de coger un tanque.*
> 
> O poniéndonos platónicos, los inseparables belleza, verdad y bien...y aquí falta una y las otras caen por su propio peso...



A mí me parece mucho más peligrosa esta irracionalidad de pretendido sentimentalismo.


----------



## Kozak (19 Mar 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esa casa (diseñada por Neutra) estaba en California. La Calefactibilidad no era un asunto primordial al diseñarla.
> 
> *Por Racional entiendo un edificio sin adornos inútiles, diseñado para la máxima eficiencia y el máximo confort de sus habitantes, sin concesiones historicistas ni al "qué dirán".*
> 
> ...



Y el resultado suelen ser edificios como las jruschyovki soviéticas, aptos para todo el mundo porque todo el mundo vive igual de incómodo.

Por no hablar de que la ausencia de adornos es incompatible con el "máximo confort". A la gente le gusta vivir en lugares bellos, no en simples "máquinas de habitar".


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Mar 2013)

A mí me parecen mucho más racionales, no sé si objetivistas,construcciones de este tipo, que tienen termoregulación incorporada, me gustan los diseños sin esquinas también e integrados en la naturaleza, tipo casa hobbit:

[YOUTUBE]YrMJwIedrWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muyuu (19 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Y el resultado suelen ser edificios como las jruschyovki soviéticas, aptos para todo el mundo porque todo el mundo vive igual de incómodo.
> 
> Por no hablar de que la ausencia de adornos es incompatible con el "máximo confort". A la gente le gusta vivir en lugares bellos, no en simples "máquinas de habitar".



Mientras se respete la libertad individual de escoger y adornar cada uno su vivienda, no veo el problema en que muchos quieran vivir en Khrushovkas porque salga más barato.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (19 Mar 2013)

> Esa casa (diseñada por Neutra) estaba en California. La Calefactibilidad no era un asunto primordial al diseñarla.
> 
> Por Racional entiendo un edificio sin adornos inútiles, diseñado para la máxima eficiencia y el máximo confort de sus habitantes, sin concesiones historicistas ni al "qué dirán".



La utilidad de un adorno es subjetiva, básicamente depende de:

- Cómo afecta a la vida de la persona.
- Si a esa persona le gusta o no.

Si soy hijo de un jeque del petróleo, todos los carisimos adornos que quiera poner a mi casa son racionales: tienen una función (me gustan, eso los justifica), y no afectan a mi vida (no me voy a volver más pobre por gastarme 100 millones de USD en una casa).

Del mismo modo que un Mercedes S 65 AMG es exactamente igual de racional que un Ford Fiesta: si gano 3 millones al año, supone un 10% de mis ingresos, así que no hay motivo para no comprarlo.

El lujo *es* racional si se tiene dinero para pagarlo.

Y, en otro orden de cosas, ese totalitarismo del objetivismo: lo que es racional es lo que yo digo, y no puede ser de otro modo, da un poquito de asco. Y daría miedo si sus seguidores tuviesen la mas mínima importancia en el mundo real.


----------



## Kozak (19 Mar 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Mientras se respete la libertad individual de escoger y adornar cada uno su vivienda, no veo el problema en que muchos quieran vivir en Khrushovkas porque salga más barato.



Ah, pero es que eso ya coarta la visión artística del arquitecto, que pergeña su "adifisio" y luego otra cosa es quién tenga que vivir en él.


----------



## muyuu (19 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ah, pero es que eso ya coarta la visión artística del arquitecto, que pergeña su "adifisio" y luego otra cosa es quién tenga que vivir en él.



Pues sí, el mercado es _asín_. Si tienes que trabajar con el dinero de clientes, a ellos te debes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> ...ese totalitarismo del objetivismo: lo que es racional es lo que yo digo, y no puede ser de otro modo, da un poquito de asco. Y daría miedo si sus seguidores tuviesen la mas mínima importancia en el mundo real.



Nosotros no queremos imponer nada a nadie.

Nuestro "totalitarismo" es de aceptación voluntaria.

Simplemente si a usted le van las Mc Mansions...














...las casas _Crafts & Arts_...







...o los chabolos "deconstruccionistas"...







...y trata usted de hacerse pasar por "Objetivista" se va usted a revelar como un fraude ante cualquier Objetivista.

Ahí termina nuestro "totalitarismo".

_La ambición por el poder es una mala hierba que crece sólo en el solar abandonado de las mentes vacías.

*Ayn Rand*_​


----------



## Wodans (20 Mar 2013)

¿Minsk sería ejemplo de arquitectura objetivista?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Mar 2013)

> ...y trata usted de hacerse pasar por "Objetivista" se va usted a revelar como un fraude ante cualquier Objetivista.



La simple pretensión de monopolizar "lo racional" es un acto totalitario. El INGSOC pretendía adueñarse del lenguaje, y en nada se diferencia de quienes pretenden hacer valer sus conceptos como prefectos y absolutos. 

Una mansión es tan racional como un moderno apartamento: la racionalidad es subjetiva, no objetiva.

El objetivismo es un despropósito desde el momento en que olvida que el ser humano es relatividad pura y dura, y que apenas existe algo completamente objetivo en el.


----------



## Kozak (20 Mar 2013)

muyuu dijo:


> Pues sí, el mercado es _asín_. Si tienes que trabajar con el dinero de clientes, a ellos te debes.



Claro, si eres un buen profesional, un honrado mercenario. Pero nooooooooooo, el arquitecto de ahora es un _hartit·ta_, no un técnico. O al menos eso quieren creerse demasiados arquitectos.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La simple pretensión de monopolizar "lo racional" es un acto totalitario. El INGSOC pretendía adueñarse del lenguaje, y en nada se diferencia de quienes pretenden hacer valer sus conceptos como prefectos y absolutos.
> 
> Una mansión es tan racional como un moderno apartamento: *la racionalidad es subjetiva, no objetiva.*
> 
> El objetivismo es un despropósito desde el momento en que olvida que el ser humano es relatividad pura y dura, y que apenas existe algo completamente objetivo en el.



La sobredosis de tochacos de Derecho provoca reblandecimiento cerebral, cuyos síntomas son chorradas como ésta.

La razón, si existe, es objetiva. Es algo independiente del observador. Podemos discutir si el ser humano es racional (yo personalmente no lo creo, lo cual me aparta del objetivismo, pienso que somos una panda de monos con pretensiones). Pero vamos a tener claros los conceptos de partida.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Mar 2013)

> La razón, si existe, es objetiva. Es algo independiente del observador. Podemos discutir si el ser humano es racional (yo personalmente no lo creo, lo cual me aparta del objetivismo, pienso que somos una panda de monos con pretensiones). Pero vamos a tener claros los conceptos de partida.



Es dependiente del observador, y el ejemplo del dinero lo deja bien claro: una renta alta converte en racional muchas decisiones que no lo serian en otras circunstancias. 

Del mismo modo que para algien con un pulso quasi parkinsoniano meterse a cirujano es irracional, mientras que para otros no. 

Las circunstancias subjetivas son las que deciden la racionalidad de un asunto.


----------



## Kozak (20 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Es dependiente del observador, y el ejemplo del dinero lo deja bien claro: una renta alta converte en racional muchas decisiones que no lo serian en otras circunstancias.
> 
> Del mismo modo que para algien con un pulso quasi parkinsoniano meterse a cirujano es irracional, mientras que para otros no.
> 
> Las circunstancias subjetivas son las que deciden la racionalidad de un asunto.



El hecho de que la Tierra tenga menos empuje gravitacional que el Sol no significa que una y otro usen distintas leyes de la gravedad, alma de cántaro.

Pues con esto, igual.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Mar 2013)

> El hecho de que la Tierra tenga menos empuje gravitacional que el Sol no significa que una y otro usen distintas leyes de la gravedad, alma de cántaro.
> 
> Pues con esto, igual.



La conducta humana no está sujeta a leyes naturales inamovibles, lo que impide crear referentes de actuación.


----------



## y punto pelota (20 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La conducta humana no está sujeta a leyes naturales inamovibles, lo que impide crear referentes de actuación.



Como demuestran todos los bebés que, en vez de aprender a gatear, reptan por el techo y las paredes. :rolleye:


----------



## Kozak (21 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La conducta humana no está sujeta a leyes naturales inamovibles, lo que impide crear referentes de actuación.



Creo que tras decir tamaña gilipollez me voy a limitar a recordarle lo que dijo y punto pelota:



y punto pelota dijo:


> Como demuestran todos los bebés que, en vez de aprender a gatear, reptan por el techo y las paredes. :rolleye:



Su tabaco, gracias.


----------



## H. Roark (21 Mar 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> ¿Minsk sería ejemplo de arquitectura objetivista?




Nadie ha sabido explicarme todavía a qué se deben las similutudes entre el el arte y estética nazi, comunista (no del tipo "marxismo cultural" y cía), y objetivista, si aceptamos que la expresión artística es una forma de expresión de los propios valores, etc.


----------



## H. Roark (21 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Creo que tras decir tamaña gilipollez me voy a limitar a recordarle lo que dijo y punto pelota:
> 
> Su tabaco, gracias.



Creo recordar que escribiste algo sobre la influencia rusa en ciertos temas en Rand que me pareció interesante, ¿podría explicar algo más?


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (21 Mar 2013)

> Como demuestran todos los bebés que, en vez de aprender a gatear, reptan por el techo y las paredes. :rolleye:



Se da por hecho que me refiero a los actos, por un lado, posibles, y por otro, a los relacionados con el trato humano la vida social y la realización personal. 

Aunque se ve que por aquí la gente es tan corta como en una oposición a profe de primaria


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Claro, si eres un buen profesional, un honrado mercenario. Pero nooooooooooo, el arquitecto de ahora es un _hartit·ta_, no un técnico. O al menos eso quieren creerse demasiados arquitectos.
> 
> La sobredosis de tochacos de Derecho provoca reblandecimiento cerebral, cuyos síntomas son chorradas como ésta.
> 
> La razón, si existe, es objetiva. Es algo independiente del observador. Podemos discutir si el ser humano es racional (yo personalmente no lo creo, lo cual me aparta del objetivismo, *pienso que somos una panda de monos con pretensiones*). Pero vamos a tener claros los conceptos de partida.



A enmarcar esta breve y agudísima reflexión sobre qué somos los humanos en general: _*Monos con pretensiones*_. Genial.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...no-quieres-que-se-pierdan-31.html#post8614759


----------



## y punto pelota (22 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Se da por hecho que me refiero a los actos, por un lado, posibles, y por otro, a los relacionados con el trato humano la vida social y la realización personal.
> 
> Aunque se ve que por aquí la gente es tan corta como en una oposición a profe de primaria



Yo doy por hecho que la conducta humana está sujeta a leyes naturales inamovibles.

Es lo que tiene dar por hecho cosas: que dificulta bastante el debate. :fiufiu:


----------



## Kozak (22 Mar 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Creo recordar que escribiste algo sobre la influencia rusa en ciertos temas en Rand que me pareció interesante, ¿podría explicar algo más?



A ver, uno es de formación conservadora y por tanto asocia a las personas a la cultura en que se han formado. Ayn Rand no aprendió inglés hasta relativamente tarde y de hecho nunca perdió el fuerte acento ruso que la caracterizaba (algunas entrevistas que ha colgado AYN RANDiano2 son ilustrativas). Aunque escribiera en inglés y tuviera muy poco que ver con el Estado soviético, compartía una formación común con sus intelectuales coetáneos del otro lado del Telón de Acero. Y de hecho sus temáticas y estilo tienen muy poco que ver con la tradición anglosajona... o con sus coetáneos escritores en lengua inglesa. Mientras éstos se centraban en el estilo y en los juegos florales tipo Finnegans' Wake, o en otro estilo se limitaban a narrar del modo más descarnado y simple posible como Orwell o Hemingway, Rand escribía tremendos tochos llenos de monólogos, introspecciones y reflexiones antropológicas y filosóficas. Es decir, Rand escribía como sus referentes culturales: Tolstói, Dostoyevski o... Gorki.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Mar 2013)

> Yo doy por hecho que la conducta humana está sujeta a leyes naturales inamovibles.
> 
> Es lo que tiene dar por hecho cosas: que dificulta bastante el debate. :fiufiu:



Leyes físicas, si, como es obvio. Leyes sociales, ninguna, entre otras cosas porque no existen. 

Quizás podría tenerse por "ley natural" lo relativo al incesto y el dar muerte a los ascendientes y descendientes, pero poco más, y porque tienen que ver más con la supervivencia de la especie que otra cosa.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Mar 2013)

> Toda "persona" se genera en una sociedad y es persona en base a lo que esa sociedad le ha dado... Decir que la sociedad no influye para nada en la moral del invidividuo, en lo que es en sí mismo es de coña... :-D... Como si la personalidad no tuviese nada que ver con el contexto social en el que uno se ha criado y saliese lo mismo naciendo en una nación musulmana que en un contexto occidental.



Nunca he dicho que no influya, sino que no existe lo objetivamente malo, bueno, razonable o estúpido, sino que todo es relativo a las circunstancias. 

No existen leyes naturales y absolutas en lo social: robar y matar están mal porque positivamente hemos decidido que así sea, cuando el contexto cambia, esta bien.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Mar 2013)

> Existe lo "objetivamente malo" en tanto miramos a los individuos, fuera de ellos no hay un bien o un mal... Hay lo "bueno" y lo "malo" desde la perspectiva individual. Otra cosa es que cambie entre individuos el como afrontan ciertos actos, pero el bien y el mal se define a través de ellos mismos... Y ellos son seres corpóreos, que han sido adoctrinados en una determinada cultura que limita sus propios actos, e incluso la propia naturaleza humana los limita.
> 
> Con la razón se puede justificar todo, pero esta razón la utilizan hombres. Es fácil hablar de matar, de robar, otra cosa es llevar a cabo todo eso y soportarlo después.... (impedimentos morales) (razones contrarias para no realizar ciertas acciones).



Existe lo "malo en este contexto": para mi, hoy, matar a algien es algo malo, para el Marine destinado en Vietnam y que sabe que no volverá a esa tierra jamás, pegarle fuego a un pueblo no lo es tanto. 

Si existiese algo "objetivamente malo" (que no creo) seria aquello que nos perjudica, y lo bueno, lo que nos beneficia. En que consistan esas cosas en concreto no afecta a su bondad o maldad, y serán diferentes para cada individuo. 

Y, por supuesto, no existe ninguna clase de ley/derecho natural. Eso por descontado.


----------



## y punto pelota (22 Mar 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Leyes físicas, si, como es obvio. Leyes sociales, ninguna, entre otras cosas porque no existen.
> 
> Quizás podría tenerse por "ley natural" lo relativo al incesto y el dar muerte a los ascendientes y descendientes, pero poco más, y porque tienen que ver más con la supervivencia de la especie que otra cosa.



Te sorprendería leer cosas sobre psicobiología o psicología evolutiva.


----------



## Kozak (22 Mar 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A parte mecanismos políticos como la educación, la seguridad que condicionan la perspectiva de la propia persona.
> 
> Incluso los fines y los miedos de los individuos estan relacionados con la sociedad en la que esta.



Pero no debemos olvidar nunca que las sociedades no existen como algo independiente de los individuos. Y que la cultura está basada en la naturaleza, es inescapable de ella.


----------



## H. Roark (22 Mar 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> A ver, uno es de formación conservadora y por tanto asocia a las personas a la cultura en que se han formado. Ayn Rand no aprendió inglés hasta relativamente tarde y de hecho nunca perdió el fuerte acento ruso que la caracterizaba (algunas entrevistas que ha colgado AYN RANDiano2 son ilustrativas). Aunque escribiera en inglés y tuviera muy poco que ver con el Estado soviético, compartía una formación común con sus intelectuales coetáneos del otro lado del Telón de Acero. Y de hecho sus temáticas y estilo tienen muy poco que ver con la tradición anglosajona... o con sus coetáneos escritores en lengua inglesa. Mientras éstos se centraban en el estilo y en los juegos florales tipo Finnegans' Wake, o en otro estilo se limitaban a narrar del modo más descarnado y simple posible como Orwell o Hemingway, Rand escribía tremendos tochos llenos de monólogos, introspecciones y reflexiones antropológicas y filosóficas. Es decir, Rand escribía como sus referentes culturales: Tolstói, Dostoyevski o... Gorki.



Gracias, pero había algo más, me refería tanto a Rusia como a la Rusia comunista específicamente. Me parece que dijiste algo sobre cómo introdujo una temática relacionada con el sacrificio. Aunque parezca contradictorio con su filosofía, un sacrificio voluntario si se quiere. De hecho novelas como El Manantial están plagadas de altruismo voluntario y sacrificio por un ideal, quizá ese sacrificio (aunque ella no estaría de acuerdo en definir sacrificio de forma que se pueda usar aquí sí los es en el sentido habitual y en el biológico) por los ideales (aunque sea por unos opuestos) le venga de la URSS, así como su materialismo en el sentido no-vulgar y su racionalismo. 

En cierto modo Rand se podría ver como la forma de coger ciertos principios que el comunismo se arroga, materialismo, racionalismo, etc. y aplicarlos con coherencia en lugar de en la forma defectuosa en la que lo hace este para así obtener una filosofía muy distinta. Me pregunto hasta que punto no podría ser la evolución natural del pensamiento de algunos comunistas si simplemente eliminamos de la ecuación la teoría de la explotación, la plusvalía y las chorradas sobre el valor-trabajo.

De hecho creo que es mucho más fácil para un comunista de los primeros convertirse en objetivista (si descubre falsa la teoría económica de la explotación) y viceversa, de lo que lo pueda ser para un liberal-cristiano, socialdemócrata, conservador, etc.


----------



## UsuarioDeBurbuja (23 Mar 2013)

*Después de tal sobredosis de arte objetivista; parémonos solo un segundo a contemplar arte NO objetivista:*​ 


Spoiler



Adviertole que puede herir sus libegales ideales


Spoiler






















Ayrandiano no aprueba este arte ::::


.
Edito: Aynrandiano, hoy es tu día de suerte ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/406479-derbi-fabrica-ultima-moto.html


----------



## pedro35555 (30 Mar 2013)

_Hay dos novelas que pueden cambiar la vida de un chaval de catorce años que se dedique a devorar libros: ‘El señor de los anillos’ y ‘La rebelión de Atlas’. Una es una fantasía infantil que, normalmente, suele engendrar una obsesión enfermiza con héroes increíbles que termina degenerando en una madurez emocionalmente dañada y socialmente inválida, creando un ser incapaz de relacionarse con el mundo real. En la otra novela, por supuesto, hay orcos.”_

Paul Krugman

[YOUTUBE]3sQ6TTHLdb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kozak (30 Mar 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Gracias, pero había algo más, me refería tanto a Rusia como a la Rusia comunista específicamente. Me parece que dijiste algo sobre cómo introdujo una temática relacionada con el sacrificio. Aunque parezca contradictorio con su filosofía, un sacrificio voluntario si se quiere. De hecho novelas como El Manantial están plagadas de altruismo voluntario y sacrificio por un ideal, quizá ese sacrificio (aunque ella no estaría de acuerdo en definir sacrificio de forma que se pueda usar aquí sí los es en el sentido habitual y en el biológico) por los ideales (aunque sea por unos opuestos) le venga de la URSS, así como su materialismo en el sentido no-vulgar y su racionalismo.
> 
> En cierto modo Rand se podría ver como la forma de coger ciertos principios que el comunismo se arroga, materialismo, racionalismo, etc. y aplicarlos con coherencia en lugar de en la forma defectuosa en la que lo hace este para así obtener una filosofía muy distinta. Me pregunto hasta que punto no podría ser la evolución natural del pensamiento de algunos comunistas si simplemente eliminamos de la ecuación la teoría de la explotación, la plusvalía y las chorradas sobre el valor-trabajo.
> 
> De hecho creo que es mucho más fácil para un comunista de los primeros convertirse en objetivista (si descubre falsa la teoría económica de la explotación) y viceversa, de lo que lo pueda ser para un liberal-cristiano, socialdemócrata, conservador, etc.



No era eso. Sencillamente es que Ayn Rand era coetánea de los primeros comunistas. Ella estaba educándose en la época de la Revolución, y por tanto compartía formación con muchos de los jóvenes revolucionarios (recordemos: uno no es solo hijo de su país, también lo es de su tiempo).

Por tanto la temática del sacrificio, que permeaba toda la literatura y la cultura rusa de la época (Dostoyevski, Tolstói, hasta Pasternak), por algún lado tenía que salir. Donde la literatura occidental estaba interesada en los juegos formales (el círculo de Bloomsbury, los surrealistas, la Generación del 27) la rusa-soviética estaba interesada por la añeja cuestión de la redención humana.

El materialismo y el racionalismo le vienen más bien por el positivismo científico, idea muy en boga en la Europa de ese tiempo, aunque matizada por las aportaciones existencialistas (escuela que en Rusia nunca llegó a desarrollarse bien, pese a inspirarse directamente en Dostoyevski).


----------



## pedro35555 (30 Mar 2013)

Ayn Rand con Alan Greenspan, el instigador de toda la barra libre financiera que ahora implica perder una parte sustancial de nuestros derechos y dinero a mayor gloria y rescate de la banca.


----------



## pedro35555 (30 Mar 2013)

_una colección de ensayos, de artículos periodísticos, de discursos de los años 60, publicada en 1971. La mayoría de los mismos son de Ayn Rand, pero hay otros autores como Robert Hessen o Nathaniel Branden, aunque supongo que los que mayor morbo generan son los tres escritos por un joven *Alan Greenspan*_
Capitalismo: el ideal desconocido


----------



## pedro35555 (30 Mar 2013)

El ataud de la z... esa con el símbolo del dolar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Mar 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> El usuario Ayn Randiano2 estudió en una universidad privada y odia a los homosexuales, seguro.



Hola, soy Edu, feliz trollear.

[YOUTUBE]cBDNPZUS6H4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Ayn Rand con Alan Greenspan, el instigador de toda la barra libre financiera que ahora implica perder una parte sustancial de nuestros derechos y dinero a mayor gloria y rescate de la banca.



Esto es cierto.

Pero la "barra libre" es 100% ANTI Objetivista.



pedro35555 dijo:


> El usuario Ayn Randiano2 estudió en una universidad privada y odia a los homosexuales, seguro.



Esto es falso: Estudié en una Universidad pública (deleznable, por cierto) y los homosexuales me inspiran la misma benevolencia _a priori_ que los Objetivistas tenemos hacia cualquier ser humano. 

A ver, pedro, si "odio" a los homosexuales, ¿por qué dedico tanto esfuerzo a advertirles sobre los peligro de los _Poppers_?:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Abr 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> No era eso. Sencillamente es que Ayn Rand era coetánea de los primeros comunistas. Ella estaba educándose en la época de la Revolución, y por tanto compartía formación con muchos de los jóvenes revolucionarios (recordemos: uno no es solo hijo de su país, también lo es de su tiempo).
> 
> Por tanto la temática del sacrificio, que permeaba toda la literatura y la cultura rusa de la época (Dostoyevski, Tolstói, hasta Pasternak), por algún lado tenía que salir. Donde la literatura occidental estaba interesada en los juegos formales (el círculo de Bloomsbury, los surrealistas, la Generación del 27) la rusa-soviética estaba interesada por la añeja cuestión de la redención humana.



Fascinante aportación.

Nunca había pensado en lo _*Rusa*_ que es la obra de Ayn Rand, muy a su pesar: Ella odiaba todo lo ruso.

Nunca había pensado en que el panorama literario anglosajón no tenía más que "gracietas" tipo Henry James, Oscar Wilde o Mark Twain. Nada ni lejanamente cerca de los temas de "almas en la hoguera" que maneja Ayn Rand.

Desde que he leído este post de usted voy a ver con otros hojos más hogareños a todo lo _*Ruso*_.


----------



## y punto pelota (7 Abr 2013)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> No sabía que Ayn Rand fuera judía. Me acabo de enterar.
> 
> Como Marx.
> 
> ...



O como Jesucristo.


----------



## PumukiCabreado (7 Abr 2013)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Abr 2013)

y punto pelota dijo:


> O como Jesucristo.



O como Einstein.

O como Wilhelm Reich.

O como Freud.

O como Ludwig von Mises.

O como Isaac Asimov.

Hay _algo_ en los judíos que les hace estar absurdamente sobrerepresentados entre las personas que inventan cosas nuevas y terminan por _comernos el tarro_ (por decirlo coloquialmente) a los gentiles (no, en realidad es que son más inteligentes por término medio y piensan más y mejor).


----------



## Kozak (8 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> O como Einstein.
> 
> O como Wilhelm Reich.
> 
> ...



Sin ser más de un 1% de la población mundial, copan una proporción bastante superior a un tercio de los premios Nobel de ciencias.


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2013)

PumukiCabreado dijo:


>



Tecnificación del paisaje y tal ::


----------



## y punto pelota (12 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> O como Einstein.
> 
> O como Wilhelm Reich.
> 
> ...





Kozak dijo:


> Sin ser más de un 1% de la población mundial, copan una proporción bastante superior a un tercio de los premios Nobel de ciencias.



Hay un libro, _La lengua absuelta_, de Elías Canetti, que describe la vida dentro de una familia sefardí. Y explica perfectamente cómo alguien con esa crianza va a adquirir, necesariamente, una gran cultura.

Digamos que no es algo racial, ni siquiera religioso.


----------



## Kozak (12 Abr 2013)

y punto pelota dijo:


> Hay un libro, _La lengua absuelta_, de Elías Canetti, que describe la vida dentro de una familia sefardí. Y explica perfectamente cómo alguien con esa crianza va a adquirir, necesariamente, una gran cultura.
> 
> Digamos que no es algo racial, ni siquiera religioso.



Stefan Zweig, en su El mundo de ayer, memorias de un europeo, también describe algo parecido pero en este caso de una familia askenazí. Él decía que en las familias judías lo importante era que la primera generación se enriqueciera... precisamente para que las sucesivas no necesitaran preocuparse del vil metal y así poder dedicarse a lo que consideraban realmente valioso: el conocimiento, el arte y la vida contemplativa. Supongo que Canetti diría algo parecido.

Entre los judíos, en especial de Europa del Este, debido a la inseguridad material permanente en la que vivían, no había nada más valioso que aquello que nadie te puede arrebatar: la cultura.


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2013)

El éxito de los judíos no está en su inteligencia (estudios hechos con muestras amplias de población demuestran que el CI medio de los judíos es el mismo que la de cualquier otro grupo blanco de USA) sino en su conciencia de grupo, en la ayuda mutua que se profesan, poniendo sus intereses de grupo por encima de intereses nacionales o incluso individuales, además de la importancia que dan a la educación de sus hijos. Se prestan dinero, se contratan, se enchufan y en general se ayudan mutuamente, y esto para la Humanidad en conjunto ha dado cosas positivas como un gran número de científicos, escritores, inventores...pero también otras negativas como mafiosos, banqueros, ideólogos perniciosos y políticos, además de un lobby cuyos intereses no suelen coincidir con el del país donde están. Lo que en principio era una estrategia de supervivencia ha tenido tanto éxito que les ha llevado a cosas como que de las 8 familias que controlan el 80% de la Reserva Federal en USA, 7 sean judías.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Abr 2013)

Ya desde el siglo II no existe ni un solo judío analfabeto.

El éxito de los judíos está en saber que te pueden robar todo, menos lo que sepas.


----------



## Kozak (12 Abr 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> El éxito de los judíos no está en su inteligencia (estudios hechos con muestras amplias de población demuestran que el CI medio de los judíos es el mismo que la de cualquier otro grupo blanco de USA) sino en su conciencia de grupo, *en la ayuda mutua que se profesan, poniendo sus intereses de grupo por encima de intereses nacionales o incluso individuales*, además de la importancia que dan a la educación de sus hijos. Se prestan dinero, se contratan, se enchufan y en general se ayudan mutuamente, y esto para la Humanidad en conjunto ha dado cosas positivas como un gran número de científicos, escritores, inventores...pero también otras negativas como mafiosos, banqueros, ideólogos perniciosos y políticos, además de un lobby cuyos intereses no suelen coincidir con el del país donde están. Lo que en principio era una estrategia de supervivencia ha tenido tanto éxito que les ha llevado a cosas como que de las 8 familias que controlan el 80% de la Reserva Federal en USA, 7 sean judías.



Pues yo debo de haber conocido yids tela de raros, porque eran incapaces de ponerse de acuerdo hasta en dónde iban a cenar...


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Pues yo debo de haber conocido yids tela de raros, porque eran incapaces de ponerse de acuerdo hasta en dónde iban a cenar...



Pues como en los debates entre las facciones de la Casta...y luego ya ves ::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Abr 2013)

Más conciencia de grupo tienen los gitanos y aún no he visto un Maimónides, un Espinosa, un Hayek o un Einstein.


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Más conciencia de grupo tienen los gitanos y aún no he visto un Maimónides, un Espinosa, un Hayek o un Einstein.



Porque los judíos dan importancia a la conciencia de grupo Y a la educación.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Abr 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> Porque los judíos dan importancia a la conciencia de grupo Y a la educación.



- Ninguno de los ejemplos (y podría añadir muchos más) alcanzó el éxito debido a ser judío ni al apoyo de sus correligionarios. A Espinosa hasta le cayó un _jerem_.

- Si por educación solamente fuera, los escandinavos por ejemplo, no conceden poca importancia a la misma y siendo más o menos en total (Finlandia, Noruega, Dinamarca y Suecia) el equivalente a la población judía mundial, no tienen ni de lejos los logros científicos alcanzados por esta última.


Nadie descubre la Relatividad General porque "le apoyen" otros judíos. Tampoco la descubre por haber sido educado...la gente que estaba la clase de Einstein recibió idéntica educación y no consiguieron nada semejante. La importancia de la educación es condición necesaria, que no suficiente.

Está más que claro que en la judería askenazim, se ha obrado una selección artificial durante siglos en la que los lerdos (y muchos listos tampoco) no eran salvados por nobles, señores y demás oligarcas castuzos que veían en ellos algún potencial aprovechable. Estos dejaban descendencia. Los muertos no.

Igualmente para ser rabino, hay que estudiar. Muchísimo. Ni siquiera un jesuita estudia tanto...los rabinos en la judería askenazim siempre fueron los que más hijos tenían. Genética otra vez.

Estamos mezclando cosas. El éxito económico se debe a inteligencia+cohesión grupal+importancia de la educación. Los logros científicos y filosóficos se deben solamente a inteligencia+importancia de la educación.

Moliva ha puesto más de una vez el tema de la "Ashkenazim inteligence" sobre la mesa . A mí ni me va ni me viene, los sefaraditas y mizharim somos los mediocres y los falashas, los monguers.


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> - Ninguno de los ejemplos (y podría añadir muchos más) alcanzó el éxito debido a ser judío ni al apoyo de sus correligionarios. A Espinosa hasta le cayó un _jerem_.
> 
> - Si por educación solamente fuera, los escandinavos por ejemplo, no conceden poca importancia a la misma y siendo más o menos en total (Finlandia, Noruega, Dinamarca y Suecia) el equivalente a la población judía mundial, no tienen ni de lejos los logros científicos alcanzados por esta última.
> 
> ...



Con el apoyo de correligionarios me refería a judíos que han amasado grandes fortunas, que han llegado a formar parte de la Casta local y cosas por el estilo, no a judíos inventores, científicos, escritores...eso es obvio que es mérito exclusivamente suyo. 

Si, si yo también daba por hecho que eso se debía a lo que dices, especialmente después de leer lo que puso Moliva, pero después vi que los ashkenazim solo sacaron puntuaciones altas en estudios hechos con 60-100 personas, en otros estudios hechos en USA con más gente sacaron el mismo CI que los blancos en general, así que genética queda descartado que sea ¿Qué queda entonces? Educación.


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Tienes la distribución gaussiana del asunto? Seguramente se tienda a una mayor excepcionalidad.
> 
> Igual que hay muchísimas más, mal llamadas, enfermedades mentales entre ellos.
> 
> ...



No, no la tengo, quizá eso podría explicarlo. Los parsis tienen características comunes con los judíos, como una alta cohesión social, apoyo mutuo, importancia a la educación...


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Abr 2013)

Bueno, también muchos premios nobel seguramente podrían haberlos ganado otros o desarrollado otros, los descubrimientos en parte son hijos de su tiempo, a veces se desarrollan ideas varias veces de manera independiente.

Por ejemplo la teoría de la relatividad, ya estaba en el aire, por decirlo de alguna manera.

Son tantas variables a considerar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Bueno, también muchos premios nobel seguramente podrían haberlos ganado otros o desarrollado otros, los descubrimientos en parte son hijos de su tiempo, a veces se desarrollan ideas varias veces de manera independiente.
> 
> Por ejemplo la teoría de la relatividad, ya estaba en el aire, por decirlo de alguna manera



Sí, pero fíjate que LOS PRIMEROS en CONCRETIZAR eso que está "en el aire" son muy, muy frecuentemente judíos.

A mí además de los premios Nobel me llama la atención que tntos autores que me han influenciado me he dado cuenta a posteriori de que son judíos: Ayn Rand, Murray Rothbar, Ludwig von Mises, Isaac Asimov, Wilhelm Reich...

...incluso "los otros" (los "líderes" del "otro bando") son también judíos: Marx, Freud, Ashley Montagu...


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Abr 2013)

y punto pelota dijo:


> O como Jesucristo.



Sí, sólo que en este caso...No tiene nada que ver con los anteriores.



> ¿Cuál de ellos tiene la cantidad de prmios Nobel que tienen los judíos? ¿Las Fields o los Turing? ¿El tener escuelas de pensamiento económico como la marxista o la austríaca?



Podría explicarse porque los judíos (askhenazitas, concretamente) siempre se han beneficiado del avance técnico y científico de Occidente; Cosa que los otros grupos no han podido hacer.

Y también contribuido en gran medida, claro.


----------



## Kozak (13 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Persecución y hostias recibidas también...
> 
> 
> Grupos que destaquen hay unos cuantos. Tienen en común el ser diásporas, cohesión social, importancia de la educación, etc
> ...



Eh, he olido una pista por aquí...

Es cierto, si uno se fija, ve que entre los judíos se da muy a menudo que el macho atractivo no va con los mismos baremos que entre los _goyim_... Y creo que esto tiene mucho que ver con lo que consideran las propias judías que te hace atractivo. Tengo motivos basados tanto en la observación como en la experiencia directa que las mujeres judías, aunque sean "mezcladas" e incluso conversas, se ven atraídas por el intelecto y la cultura más que la media.



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Sí, sólo que en este caso...No tiene nada que ver con los anteriores.
> 
> 
> 
> *Podría explicarse porque los judíos (askhenazitas, concretamente) siempre se han beneficiado del avance técnico y científico de Occidente*; Cosa que los otros grupos no han podido hacer.



Avance del que siempre han formado parte y en cuya vanguardia siempre han estado. Digamos que ha sido la justa recompensa por participar tan activamente en él.


----------



## y punto pelota (13 Abr 2013)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Sí, sólo que en este caso...No tiene nada que ver con los anteriores.



Eso es así sólo si aceptas que es el Hijo.

Si no lo miras desde un punto de vista religioso, fue un hombre que influyó en el mundo con su pensamiento: exactamente igual que otros de los nombrados (bueno, a mayor escala: Jesús más bien puso el mundo patas arriba en su momento...).



No, no creo ni en los "superjudíos" seleccionados genéticamente, ni en lobby todopoderoso: sencillamente, son muchos siglos dándole importancia a la cultura y al conocimiento.


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Abr 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Avance del que siempre han formado parte y en cuya vanguardia siempre han estado. Digamos que ha sido la justa recompensa por participar tan activamente en él.



Lo había añadido al final


----------



## Kozak (13 Abr 2013)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Lo había añadido al final



"Great minds think alike"


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Abr 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> "Great minds think alike"



¿Gran mente yo? Ni por asomo. Un garrulo con ínfulas, nada más.

Por cierto: Una pregunta a ustedes, sabios foreros, los cuadros *hiperrealistas* ¿Podrían considerarse una manifestación de objetivismo?













(Dios mío, este último realmente es un cuadro: :


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> ¿Cuantas religiones conoces antes del nacimiento de Cristo? budismo, induísmo, judaísmo, islamismo... no hay muchas.
> 
> Lo que has citado en su mayoría tienen raices judías pero están en contra de la religión :abajo::ouch:
> 
> ...



La verdad es que tiene mérito decir tantas sandeces en tan poco espacio. Vales para político mozo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2013)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¿los cuadros *hiperrealistas* ¿Podrían considerarse una manifestación de objetivismo?



En absoluto.

El Hiperrealista sólo pretende ser una "cámara de fotos" lo más aséptica posible y que lo mismo le da pintar un lavabo (a lo Antonio López) o un un VW Escarabajo..

El Objetivista busca seleccionar una parte representativa de la realidad superior de la vida e imprimir la huella de su alma en la obra que la represente.


----------



## Kozak (14 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> ¿Cuantas religiones conoces antes del nacimiento de Cristo? budismo, induísmo, judaísmo, islamismo... no hay muchas.
> 
> Lo que has citado en su mayoría tienen raices judías pero están en contra de la religión :abajo::ouch:
> 
> ...



Lo de la religión como opio del pueblo no es original de Marx, sino un plagio de Heine medio siglo anterior.

Hala, a mamarla.


----------



## pedro35555 (14 Abr 2013)

Seguimos con Freud: 

_Freud tiene una visión crítica de la religión en todas sus formas y refuerza las críticas filosóficas ya existentes con los elementos empíricos adquiridos en el campo de las ciencias naturales en tanto que médico durante la gestación del psicoanálisis. En ese contexto desarrolló la idea que la religión es un fenómeno comparable a las neurosis infantiles._
Psicología de la religión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Isaac Asimov

_Isaac Asimov was an atheist, a humanist, and a rationalist_
Isaac Asimov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No pegáis ni una :abajo:ehhh

---------- Post added 14-abr-2013 at 20:29 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En absoluto.
> 
> El Hiperrealista sólo pretende ser una "cámara de fotos" lo más aséptica posible y que lo mismo le da pintar un lavabo (a lo Antonio López) o un un VW Escarabajo..
> 
> *El Objetivista busca seleccionar una parte representativa de la realidad superior de la vida e imprimir la huella de su alma en la obra que la represente.*









De nada :XX: a mi me ha "impregnado" este cuadro.


----------



## Kozak (15 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Seguimos con Freud:
> 
> _Freud tiene una visión crítica de la religión en todas sus formas y refuerza las críticas filosóficas ya existentes con los elementos empíricos adquiridos en el campo de las ciencias naturales en tanto que médico durante la gestación del psicoanálisis. En ese contexto desarrolló la idea que la religión es un fenómeno comparable a las neurosis infantiles._
> Psicología de la religión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



¿Sabías que la mayor parte de los judíos son ateos o agnósticos?

No creen en Dios (y lo entiendo, si a mí me hubieran puteado tanto también habría pedido que por favor, Yavé, elige a otros pardillos), pero mantienen la conciencia de una cultura común y unos valores comunes.

Si eso es "no dar ni una"... en fin a base de citas de la wiki y de lugares comunes podemos estar hasta mañana, pero ¿tiene Vd. un solo pensamiento original? Algo que vaya más allá de los clásicos clichés semicultos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Abr 2013)

Don Pelayo, no creo que si conocieras a Murray Rothbard te pareciera una persona _materialista_...su actividad contra la guerra del Vietnam es muy conocida. O el Manifiesto Libertario. 

Tampoco veo muy materialista a Isaac Asimov o Ludwig Wittgenstein.

Murray Rothbard era ateo, y sin embargo se casó con una mujer católica, que era el tipo de gente con quien mejor se llevaba. Él comenzó a valorar a la Escuela de Salamanca como la precursora de la Austríaca.


----------



## ferengi (15 Abr 2013)

[YOUTUBE]A1f3BV5jXGc[/YOUTUBE]

lo que encuentra uno youtubeando....


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Don Pelayo, no creo que si conocieras a Murray Rothbard te pareciera una persona _materialista_...su actividad contra la guerra del Vietnam es muy conocida. O el Manifiesto Libertario.
> 
> Tampoco veo muy materialista a Isaac Asimov o Ludwig Wittgenstein.
> 
> Murray Rothbard era ateo, y sin embargo se casó con una mujer católica, que era el tipo de gente con quien mejor se llevaba. Él comenzó a valorar a la Escuela de Salamanca como la precursora de la Austríaca.



los ateos se empeñan en negar lo evidente, un dios que es un señor con barba y no sé cuántas cualidades humanas más.

Viendo como termina la saga de la fundación me parece que Asimov era hasta espiritualista, eso si algunos cafres no lo acusarían de colectivista con eso de una sociedad con una mente colectiva compartida mediante telepatía.


----------



## Kozak (15 Abr 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los ateos se empeñan en negar lo evidente, un dios que es un señor con barba y no sé cuántas cualidades humanas más.
> 
> Viendo como termina la saga de la fundación me parece que Asimov era hasta espiritualista, eso si algunos cafres no lo acusarían de colectivista con eso de una sociedad con una mente colectiva compartida mediante telepatía.



Es que Asimov era colectivista. Un colectivista _sui generis_, que pensaba que un colectivismo guiado por mentes preclaras y principios lógico-científicos era no solo posible, sino deseable. Pero colectivista al fin y al cabo.

No es solo por lo de Gaia-Galaxia, sino que son temas recurrentes por toda su obra: las sociedades tanto terráquea como de los Espaciales, el Imperio Galáctico, las Fundaciones...

Al mismo tiempo era una persona lo bastante inteligente como para reconocer que los grandes logros son solo posibles gracias al individualismo y a desafiar el orden establecido, por eso él se empeñó en que las sociedades que acababan progresando en sus libros siempre fueran aquellas más tolerantes frente a la disidencia, porque en los disidentes estaban las nuevas ideas que le permitían a una sociedad sortear las crisis. Y eran "disidentes" que estaban metidos dentro del sistema, atestiguando así su flexibilidad: Elijah Baley, Gladia, Han Fastolfe, Hari Seldon...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Abr 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Es que Asimov era colectivista. Un colectivista _sui generis_, que pensaba que un colectivismo guiado por mentes preclaras y principios lógico-científicos era no solo posible, sino deseable. Pero colectivista al fin y al cabo.



En esto era como todos los colectivistas, entonces.



> Al mismo tiempo era una persona lo bastante inteligente como para reconocer que los grandes logros son solo posibles gracias al individualismo y a desafiar el orden establecido, por eso él se empeñó en que las sociedades que acababan progresando en sus libros siempre fueran aquellas más tolerantes frente a la disidencia, porque en los disidentes estaban las nuevas ideas que le permitían a una sociedad sortear las crisis. Y eran "disidentes" que estaban metidos dentro del sistema, atestiguando así su flexibilidad: Elijah Baley, Gladia, Han Fastolfe, Hari Seldon...



En esto era socialista estilo Carlyle. Ya está todo inventado, circulen. ::


----------



## Wodans (15 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Don Pelayo, no creo que si conocieras a Murray Rothbard te pareciera una persona _materialista_...su actividad contra la guerra del Vietnam es muy conocida. O el Manifiesto Libertario.
> 
> Tampoco veo muy materialista a Isaac Asimov o Ludwig Wittgenstein.
> 
> Murray Rothbard era ateo, y sin embargo se casó con una mujer católica, que era el tipo de gente con quien mejor se llevaba. Él comenzó a valorar a la Escuela de Salamanca como la precursora de la Austríaca.



Rothbard, pese a que por haber ideado el anarco-capitalismo haya quien se lo imagine como una especie de Señor Burns, era de familia pobre y nació en el Bronx. Y su ideología ni de coña es para ricos. 

Y Mises también se casó con una católica.


----------



## Kozak (15 Abr 2013)

Wodans dijo:


> Rothbard, pese a que por haber ideado el anarco-capitalismo haya quien se lo imagine como una especie de Señor Burns, era de familia pobre y nació en el Bronx. Y su ideología ni de coña es para ricos.
> 
> Y Mises también se casó con una católica.



Es que Mises era católico. De familia judía conversa, cierto, pero él era católico, bautizado y demás.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que la zorra de Ayn Rand le ponía unos cuernos consentidos a su marido con un tal Branden?



La señora Rand pasaba una tarde a la semana en su domicilio conyugal con el señor Nathaniel Branden (que NO era su marido).

Su marido esa tarde se iba de casa (los críticos de Ayn Rand dicen que en esas tardes se hizo alcohólico) y no volvía hasta después de la hora fijada.

Teóricamente tanto la mujer del señor Branden como el marido de la señora Rand "consentían" este _"menage a cuatre"_ (el marido de Ayn Rand y la mujer de Nathaniel Branden eran amigos, pero NO amantes).

*Más madera:* Natnaniel Branden se llamaba (y se llama) en realidad Nathaniel Blumenthal (judío, por supuesto). Pero se cambió el apellido para así tener a Ayn Rand en su apellido (bRANDen).

El señor Branden (Blumenthal) cuenta cosas muy interesantes sobre el Objetivismo:

The Benefits and Hazards of the Philosophy of Ayn Rand

Los detalles del _"menage a cuatre"_ y de que explosiva manera terminó todo los cuenta la que entonces era la mujer del señor Branden (también discípula de la señora Rand):







The Passion of Ayn Rand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



pedro35555 dijo:


> Si gobernase la tipa esa olvidaros de la seguridad social, los médicos sólo se lo podrían permitir los ricos



Antes de la SS todo el mundo que trabajase podía ir al médico.

Lo sé porque mi abuelo era médico y pasaba consulta a gente de todas las capas sociales.

Algunos pacientes menesterosos le pagaban a plazos o en huevos y verduras.

Era una atención médica PERSONAL, lejos de la medicina colectivizada de hoy en día. El padre de Leonard Peikoff (el sucesor de Nathaniel Branden) era también médico, y lo que cuenta Peikoff sobre él me recuerda extraordinariamente a la práctica de mi abuelo.

Disparates como los "tests de VIH" o los "antiretrovirales" JAMÁS se hubiesen extendido si el médico siguiese siendo TÚ médico PERSONAL, aqien pagas directamente de tu bolsillo, y no un engranaje en una maquinaria médica colectivizada.


----------



## Kozak (16 Abr 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> *Lo del cambio de nombre confirma que el objetivismo es una secta bajo una apariencia científica y racional (como el marxismo, otra ideología casualmente creada por un judío)*
> 
> 
> 
> Interesante, pero la medicina no colectivizada funcionaba en una sociedad menos colectivizada. Paradójicamente el franquismo era en muchos aspectos una sociedad mucho menos colectivizada que la nuestra. Hoy sería una quimera. Lo cual no quita que haya que cuestionarse las patrañas y venenos que nos vende la OMS.



No exactamente. No veo que otros objetivistas y cercanos al objetivismo, como Rothbard o Greenspan (que abandonó el objetivismo por el suculento plato de lentejas que le ofrecía la secta de Chicago) se cambiaran el apellido.

Me temo que fue solamente una tontería de enamorado, no se puede extraer una conclusión general dado que no era algo que hicieran todos los objetivistas, sino que solo lo hizo Branden.


----------



## H. Roark (16 Abr 2013)

¿Esto sería Arte objetivista?

[YOUTUBE]gBrDNY7M4EA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Me temo que fue solamente una tontería de enamorado



O simplemente que quería un apellido eufónico para lanzar su carrera como escritor.

"Blumenthal" en USA años 1950 era un apellido un tanto "difícil" (había entonces clubes en USA donde no se dejaba entrar a negros... ni a judíos).

Isaac Asimov cuenta que no pudo hacer Medicina porque la única facultad de Medicina a la que tenía acceso tenía ya completo su cupo (máximo) de Judíos. Disimular tu condición de judío étnico podía ser una buena estrategia para tener éxito en el mundo WASP de los USA años 1950.

Es muy habitual darse un _nom de plume_ que creas que te va a ayudar a tener éxito. _Espido Freire_ por ejemplo es María Laura Espido Freire, _Harold Robbins_ era Harold Rubin (¡otro judío!), _Dr. Vander_ era Adrian Van der Put... y así ad nauseam.


----------



## H. Roark (17 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Isaac Asimov cuenta que no pudo hacer Medicina porque la única facultad de Medicina a la que tenía acceso tenía ya completo su cupo (máximo) de Judíos. Disimular tu condición de judío étnico podía ser una buena estrategia para tener éxito en el mundo WASP de los USA años 1950.



Buen, ahora en las universidades USAnas hay un "cupo máximo" de blancos, y es habitual que si alguien tiene algún bisabuelo de otra raza se agarre a ello como a un clavo ardiendo para que no lo discriminen por ser blanco al optar a una buena universidad. 

Incluso ha habido juicios en los que alguien (rubia de ojos verdes) con un tatarabuelo indio ha defendido (con éxito, de hecho llego hasta profesora gracias al cupo) que era india. Para que luego digan de las "leyes raciales".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> Interesante, pero la medicina no colectivizada funcionaba en una sociedad menos colectivizada. Paradójicamente el franquismo era en muchos aspectos una sociedad mucho menos colectivizada que la nuestra. Hoy sería una quimera. Lo cual no quita que haya que cuestionarse las patrañas y venenos que nos vende la OMS.



Mi abuelo dejó de ejercer la Medicina durante el Franquismo. Todo lo que cuento es pre-1939.

Como era "separatista" (e hizo la guerra en "zona roja") para ejercer le exigían que jurase fidelidad al régimen.

No le dio la gana jurar y colgó la bata.

Eso sí: El Franquismo no hizo nada contra él (salvo expropiarle sin compensación un solar) y conservo su literatura "separatista". Las bibliotecas privadas no se tocaron durante el franquismo. Su hijo (mi padre) hizo carrera universitaria con normalidad. La única pega es que en los pasaportes de la familia venía (viene, los guardo) la estampilla "No adicto al Régimen".

Guardo la biblioteca médica, instrumental, medicamentos y microscopio de mi abuelo. Si quiero puedo hasta hacer un recuento de Hematíes en mi casa (con el microscopio y una cuadrícula microscópica especial...es curios ver los propios hematíes recién extraídos) o centrifugar (a manubrio, eso sí) sangre y separar el plasma. 

En este contexto de la medicina como algo "familiar y accesible" veo perfectamente que el TimoSIDA (el "VIH" que nadie ha visto jamás en muestras no manipuladas, a diferencia de los _hogareños_ Hematíes) jamás hubiese salido adelante si el médico no hubiese pasado de ser un profesional en el que confías personalmente (caso de mi abuelo o el padre de *Leonard Peikoff*) a ser un mero funcionario de una mega-organización despersonalizada (matasanos actuales).

Artículo de Peikoff ("heredero intelectual" de Ayn Rand) hablando de su padre médico:

_I come from a medical family, and I can tell you what a doctor’s life is like. Most of them study non-stop for years in medical school and then work non-stop for the rest of their life. My own father, who was a surgeon, operated daily from 7 a.m. until noon and then made hospital rounds; from 2 to 6 p.m., he held office hours. When he came home for dinner, if he did, the phone never stopped ringing—it was nurses asking instructions, or doctors discussing emergency cases, or patients presenting symptoms. When he got the chance, usually late at night or on Sundays after rounds, he would read medical journals (or write for them), to keep abreast of the latest research. My father was not an exception. This is how most doctors, in any branch of medicine, live, and how they work._

Medicine: The Death of a Profession, by Leonard Peikoff - The Ayn Rand Center for Individual Rights​


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Abr 2013)

Aynrandiano2, esa etapa de la Medicina está superada. Hoy día si te tienen que hacer una gammagrafía o una artroscopia o una inyección de factores de crecimiento o radioterapia, pues es lo que hay...




H. Roark dijo:


> Buen, ahora en las universidades USAnas hay un "cupo máximo" de blancos, y es habitual que si alguien tiene algún bisabuelo de otra raza se agarre a ello como a un clavo ardiendo para que no lo discriminen por ser blanco al optar a una buena universidad.
> 
> Incluso ha habido juicios en los que alguien (rubia de ojos verdes) con un tatarabuelo indio ha defendido (con éxito, de hecho llego hasta profesora gracias al cupo) que era india. Para que luego digan de las "leyes raciales".



Es más, un judío o un asiático, tienen handicap para acceder.


----------



## H. Roark (17 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Aynrandiano2, esa etapa de la Medicina está superada. Hoy día si te tienen que hacer una gammagrafía o una artroscopia o una inyección de factores de crecimiento o radioterapia, pues es lo que hay...
> 
> Es más, un judío o un asiático, tienen handicap para acceder.



De momento creo que sólo los blancos (los judíos incluidos en ellos, aunque en la práctica casi no les afecta por estar en la parte alta de la tabla y ser pocos), los judíos como colectivo distinto a los blancos no que yo sepa recientemente; y los asiáticos hubo en alguna Universidad alguna propuesta en ese sentido pero, también que yo sepa, no se ha materializado.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 20:06 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> I come from a medical family, and I can tell you what a doctor’s life is like. Most of them study non-stop for years in medical school and then work non-stop for the rest of their life. My own father, who was a surgeon, operated daily from 7 a.m. until noon and then made hospital rounds; from 2 to 6 p.m., he held office hours. When he came home for dinner, if he did, the phone never stopped ringing—it was nurses asking instructions, or doctors discussing emergency cases, or patients presenting symptoms. When he got the chance, usually late at night or on Sundays after rounds, he would read medical journals (or write for them), to keep abreast of the latest research. My father was not an exception. This is how most doctors, in any branch of medicine, live, and how they work.



Me parece que Peikoff no ha conocido algunos médicos españoles y de importación actuales.


----------



## pedro35555 (17 Abr 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Aynrandiano2, esa etapa de la Medicina está superada. Hoy día si te tienen que hacer una gammagrafía o una artroscopia o una inyección de factores de crecimiento o radioterapia, pues es lo que hay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabes... el abuelo de Ayn Randiano2 recetaba mucho Omega-3 contra el SIDA para mantener sana la flora intestinal :::XX:

¿Para que hacerse una mamografía si te sientes bien? eso son invenciones de los médicos-funcionarios pagados por las farmaceúticas. Tapadito en la cama pasando calor todo se cura; la radioterapia es caca.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 21:09 ----------




H. Roark dijo:


> ¿Esto sería Arte objetivista?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gBrDNY7M4EA[/YOUTUBE]



Rectifico, he metido la pata, las imágenes del video pertenecen al surrealismo.


----------



## pedro35555 (17 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Imagen que terminó en un sello de correos USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La primera imágen pertenece al hiperrealismo, las imagenes de Ayn Rand al cubismo y el cristo de Dalí al surrealismo. Vamos que tienes un _popurrí_ en la cabeza de flipar


----------



## pedro35555 (17 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *El sitio para ver este tipo de arte es* Quent Cordair Fine Art - The Finest in Romantic Realism
> 
> Arte inspirado por _"El Manantial"_
> 
> ...



Atención al *plagio*: Bellas artes: Arte objetivista Ayn Randiano2 si nos vas a poner un post-ladrillo de los tuyos :: por lo menos que sea original, no nos copies mierdas de otra gente del blogspot.

La familia Rothschild aprueba este hilo


----------



## H. Roark (17 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Rectifico, he metido la pata, las imágenes del video pertenecen al surrealismo.



Bueno, creo que leí por ahí que Rand decía que su pintor favorito era Dalí, y además esas imágenes se parecen mucho al arte objetivista, por no decir que la mayoría son indistinguibles.


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2013)

Pues a mi este hilo me parece muy interesante, independientemente de las idelogias de unos y otros, no entiendo por que solo tiene 2 estrellas, algunos sois un poco sectarios me parece.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Abr 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a mi este hilo me parece muy interesante, independientemente de las idelogias de unos y otros, no entiendo por que solo tiene 2 estrellas, algunos sois un poco sectarios me parece.



Solo un poco?


----------



## ferengi (18 Abr 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a mi este hilo me parece muy interesante, independientemente de las idelogias de unos y otros, no entiendo por que solo tiene 2 estrellas, algunos sois un poco sectarios me parece.



hombre, a estas alturas del partido.. enterarte del sectarismo de algunos.. aun asi comparado con otros foros...que he visto...


----------



## Kozak (18 Abr 2013)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a mi este hilo me parece muy interesante, independientemente de las idelogias de unos y otros, no entiendo por que solo tiene 2 estrellas, algunos sois un poco sectarios me parece.



Es de los mejores hilos de la Guardería, y salvo el troll ocasional lo cierto es que la discusión estética que ha habido es mejor que la de cualquier suplemento "cultural" de España.


----------



## Kozak (18 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Nos estamos olvidando de la música objetivista; a continuación tenemos un ejemplo claro de música objetivista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero quién coño te ha dicho a ti que eres un troll? Si te das por aludido, te aguantas, pero no iba por ti. Y me remito a la discusión estética: ha quedado claro que el arte objetivista no es mi favorito (mis gustos son mucho más arcaicos), pero coño, es que aquí señalamos a la Luna y vas y comentas la verruga que tienen en el dedo.


----------



## H. Roark (19 Abr 2013)

Estaba comentando esto en otro hilo y se me ha ocurrido que sería interesante conocer la opinión de un objetivista sobre este hecho, suponiendo que estemos de acuerdo en las premisas de las que parte el autor (que creo que sí, y que por cierto es él mismo cercano al liberalismo austríaco), y sobre sus consecuencias a largo plazo partiendo de la organización social actual y sus posibles evoluciones (la traducción del inglés es imperfecta porque está hecha por mí):

_Hay otro conflicto sutil entre el igualitarismo y la naturaleza del hombre como animal social. El igualitarismo no es sólo una ideología intelectual -que las personas son genéticamente iguales- sino que, con el fin de ganar seguidores, se funda en gran medida en la emoción de la empatía. La personas normales (es decir, no sociópatas) se identifican con otros y pueden sentir y sienten lo que otras personas están padeciendo. Este sentimiento proporciona una base para el igualitarismo intelectual. 

Pero nosotros sentimos empatía solamente porque somos animales grupales (14); nuestros sentimientos de empatía están ahí para controlarnos e inducirnos a sacrificarnos por el beneficio del grupo (Chap. 5) para que nuestro grupo pueda competir exitosamente con otros grupos -esta es la reason d’être biológica-. Si no fuéramos animales grupales, no necesitaríamos sentir empatía. De hecho, la empatía sería mal adaptativa y (en tal sociedad) podría desaparecer pronto debido a que aquellos que la sintieran reducirían sus propias oportunidades de reproducción e incrementarían las de aquellos que carecen de ella para transmitirla a su descendencia, es decir, todo el mundo acabaría siendo un psicópata (de hecho los psicópatas están hoy muy sobrerrepresentados en la alta dirección de empresas y la política, es decir, entre los más "exitosos" en la sociedad actual, y hay un fuerte componente genético en la psicopatía, leed al experto en la materia Robert Hare y su libro "Sin Conciencia").

El igualitarismo, sin embargo, necesita esa emoción para jugar un rol diferente y conflictivo: sacrificarse por otros grupos en detrimento de nuestro propio grupo. Así, la empatía, es "mala" para el igualitarismo cuando esta es adaptativa y hace aquello para lo que evolucionó -incrementar el etnocentrismo, es decir, beneficiar a aquellos que comparten nuestros alelos-, pero es "buena" para el igualistarismo cuando es mal adaptativa y hace lo opuesto de aquello para lo que evolucionó -beneficiar a quienes no comparten nuestros alelos a expensas de quienes sí lo hacen-.
_


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Abr 2013)

Una visión un poco reduccionista de la empatía, se puede sentir empatía por otros animales.
Además la empatía no tiene porque implicar autosacrificio, ni mucho menos.

El pretender explicarlo todo en base a axiomas no válidos ni absolutos como el criterio de la selección conduce a estos reduccionismos.

El principio de selección no explica nada, así que mal va a explicar "evolutivamente" la empatía.


----------



## el_cirujanoborrado (19 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Nos estamos olvidando de la música objetivista; a continuación tenemos un ejemplo claro de música objetivista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedro Cavadas no es altruista, en el sentido objetivista de este concepto. Cada persona tiene una escala de valores completamente diferente, por tanto cada comportamiento es distinto. Que este gran médico prefiera irse a operar a Kenia no implica que sea lo correcto, porque... ¿qué es lo correcto?.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Abr 2013)

el_cirujano dijo:


> Pedro Cavadas no es altruista, en el sentido objetivista de este concepto. Cada persona tiene una escala de valores completamente diferente, por tanto cada comportamiento es distinto. Que este gran médico prefiera irse a operar a Kenia no implica que sea lo correcto, porque... ¿qué es lo correcto?.



no existe lo correcto?

en el plano físico, tirarse por la ventana implicará que te mates o te hieras seriamente, por lo tanto en virtud del criterio de supervivencia y de ausencia de dolor y sufrimiento, es incorrecto tirarse por una ventana, para un ser humano.

Este enfoque, desde la salud, se puede extender a muchas consideraciones morales.

Se pueden encontrar principios parecidos a todos los niveles, emocional, mental y espiritual, si no padeciéramos en ningún sentido sí que no habría nada correcto o incorrecto, pero no es así.

Otra cosa es buscar principios universales aplicables a todo ser que puede sufrir.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (20 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Nos estamos olvidando de la música objetivista; a continuación tenemos un ejemplo claro de música objetivista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que poquito conoces a este señor, si lo que dices lo dices en serio.
Enterate de sus opiniones respecto a los demas de subvenciones, sanidad publica y demás.
Por no hablar de cuando la mafia feminazi se le echó encima por una declaraciones en el hospital la fe.
Este tio opera por satisfaccion personal y por decir "soy el puto amo". Es bien sabido que en ciertos circulos de medicos no le aguantan por su caracter arrogante. Y una consultilla de nada en su consulta son 300 euros, aunque entres y salgas como has venido. Si, altruista si señor


----------



## ferengi (20 Abr 2013)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> Que poquito conoces a este señor, si lo que dices lo dices en serio.
> Enterate de sus opiniones respecto a los demas de subvenciones, sanidad publica y demás.
> Por no hablar de cuando la mafia feminazi se le echó encima por una declaraciones en el hospital la fe.
> Este tio opera por satisfaccion personal y por decir "soy el puto amo". Es bien sabido que en ciertos circulos de medicos no le aguantan por su caracter arrogante. Y una consultilla de nada en su consulta son 300 euros, aunque entres y salgas como has venido. Si, altruista si señor



Siempre que leo cosas asi, me recuerda a lo que me dijo un amigo guionista, que es.. cuando un alguien hace algo en publico, es porque quiere que se sepa...y si quiere que se sepa por algo sera..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Bueno, creo que leí por ahí que Rand decía que su pintor favorito era Dalí



Dalí le gustaba ("surrealismos" aparte), pero su pintor contemporáneo favorito era *Capuletti*:













https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=uHhyUdSqN5SLhQfZzoGABQ

A la señora Rand le gustaba el carácter "luminoso" y despreocupado de los cuadros de Capuletti.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Abr 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Estaba comentando esto en otro hilo y se me ha ocurrido que sería interesante conocer la opinión de un objetivista sobre este hecho, suponiendo que estemos de acuerdo en las premisas de las que parte el autor (que creo que sí, y que por cierto es él mismo cercano al liberalismo austríaco), y sobre sus consecuencias a largo plazo partiendo de la organización social actual y sus posibles evoluciones (la traducción del inglés es imperfecta porque está hecha por mí):
> 
> _Hay otro conflicto sutil entre el igualitarismo y la naturaleza del hombre como animal social. El igualitarismo no es sólo una ideología intelectual -que las personas son genéticamente iguales- sino que, con el fin de ganar seguidores, se funda en gran medida en la emoción de la empatía. La personas normales (es decir, no sociópatas) se identifican con otros y pueden sentir y sienten lo que otras personas están padeciendo. Este sentimiento proporciona una base para el igualitarismo intelectual.
> 
> ...



Eeehhhhrrrr... ¿puedes por favor reformular la pregunta?.

Dentro del Objetivismo tenemos la idea de que en principio somos _*benevolentes *_hacia CUALQUIER persona por el mero hecho de que es un ser humano con las mismas potencialidades que nosotros.

No somos psicópatas sin sentimientos, como les gusta pintarnos a los Colectivistas.

Y tampoco odiamos a nadie por ser empresario/millonario/judío como es tan habitual entre los "progresistas".


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Abr 2013)

Es que reducirlo todo a biología, cuando esta está sumamente incompleta y ciertas hipótesis como poco no están comprobadas (el epifenomenismo cerebral de la mente) lleva a conclusiones precipitadas y erróneas. La empatía no se puede explicar de manera "evolutiva" solamente, porque, para empezar, no existe teoría de la evolución alguna, solamente se conocen ciertos hechos (bastantes), pero no existe una teoría a partir de la cual interpretarlos integralmente.

Hay personas obsesionados con lo genético, que nuevamente, es un fenómeno casi completamente por entender.

Y hare habla más bien de una componente heredada de la psicopatía, pero bien podría generarse en eventos ubicados en el nacimiento (lesiones cerebrales por alguna razón, y actualmente hay una que se aplica a todos), no necesariamente genéticos per se. Encontró que quien es psicópata seguramente lo ha sido toda su vida, no que sea genético, de hecho los padres frecuentemente no eran psicópatas.


----------



## Don Pelayo (22 Abr 2013)

ferengi dijo:


> Siempre que leo cosas asi, me recuerda a lo que me dijo un amigo guionista, que es.. cuando un alguien hace algo en publico, es porque quiere que se sepa...y si quiere que se sepa por algo sera..



Eso es muy cierto. No en vano está recogido en el NT:

_—Guardaos de los letrados, que gustan de pasear con largas vestiduras, aman los saludos por la calle y los primeros puestos en sinagogas y banquetes; 20,47: que devoran las fortunas de las viudas con pretexto de largas oraciones. Ellos serán juzgados con mayor severidad.
_


_Cuando hagas el bien que no sepa tu mano izquierda lo que hace la derecha_

El altruista que se vanagloria de serlo no es altruista, sino un vanidoso más.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Abr 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Desde una perspectiva materialista es muy complicado no ver que un individuo en su soledad es incapaz de producir su riqueza



Al contrario: La riqueza sólo se produce en soledad, porque para producir riqueza lo primero que hay que hacer es PENSAR, que es el acto más solitario de todos.

El currela que cava una zanja con una excavadora no produce apenas riqueza. Los que inventaron la excavadora, planearon la necesidad de la zanja y crearon al empresa que contrata al currela son quienes la producen.

Los seres humanos *sobrevivimos por nuestro pensamiento*, y no hay "pensamiento colectivo" lo mismo que no hay digestión o respiración colectivas. Sin pensamiento y herramientas para empezar no podemos ni vivir fuera de los trópicos.

Un ejemplo histórico: La Revolución Industrial no hubiese sido posible si unos señores llamados Newcomen y Watt no se hubiesen puesto a hacer la MUY SOLITARIA tarea de (respectivamente) inventar y perfeccionar la máquina de vapor:







https://www.google.es/search?hl=es&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=m_N4UcCzGtPn7AaBqYGIBA

Es ALTAMENTE SOLITARIO ponerse a inventasr o a hacer lo que nadie ha inventado o hecho hasta ese momento, pero es que SÓLO ASÍ se produce riqueza.


----------



## truji (25 Abr 2013)




----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Al contrario: La riqueza sólo se produce en soledad, porque para producir riqueza lo primero que hay que hacer es PENSAR, que es el acto más solitario de todos.
> 
> El currela que cava una zanja con una excavadora no produce apenas riqueza. Los que inventaron la excavadora, planearon la necesidad de la zanja y crearon al empresa que contrata al currela son quienes la producen.
> 
> ...



estoy de acuerdo con esto, pero me gustaría puntualizar un par de cosas:

1.- en el estado actual de los conocimientos cada vez parece más necesario que un grupo de personas mentalmente creativas y capaces se unan para producir cualquier tipo de conocimiento, sobre todo de tipo fundamental, dos cerebros piensan mejor que uno.

2.- aunque lo que dices es cierto, que la riqueza se actualiza gracias al esfuerzo de muchos no deja de ser cierto también, la comida que comes no la produces tú, sino otro, otro te la lleva a casa, etc...

en la ecuación pensadores-trabajadores, ambos son necesarios, es una simbiosis.

Se está diciendo que el objetivismo desprecia a los trabajadores como colectivo porque no son creativos, no son pensadores, pero viendo que son parte tan esencial como los inventores en el sistema de producción de bienes, me planteo si verdaderamente tenía Aynd Rand esa postura hacia el proletariado, hacia los campesinos, etc.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Abr 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo con esto, pero me gustaría puntualizar un par de cosas:
> 
> 1.- en el estado actual de los conocimientos cada vez parece más necesario que un grupo de personas mentalmente creativas y capaces se unan para producir cualquier tipo de conocimiento, sobre todo de tipo fundamental, dos cerebros piensan mejor que uno.
> 
> 2.- aunque lo que dices es cierto, que la riqueza se actualiza gracias al esfuerzo de muchos no deja de ser cierto también, la comida que comes no la produces tú, sino otro, otro te la lleva a casa, etc...



Pero eso es siempre una unión voluntaria de dos pensamientos individuales con un fin concreto, normalmente el interés propio. Una asociación voluntaria de esas que tanto gustan a los liberales.



> en la ecuación pensadores-trabajadores, ambos son necesarios, es una simbiosis.
> 
> Se está diciendo que el objetivismo desprecia a los trabajadores como colectivo porque no son creativos, no son pensadores, pero viendo que son parte tan esencial como los inventores en el sistema de producción de bienes, me planteo si verdaderamente tenía Aynd Rand esa postura hacia el proletariado, hacia los campesinos, etc.



Que Ayn Rand tiene unas opiniones sobre los obreros un poco heterodoxas y radicales está claro, incluso que los menosprecia de un modo a veces vergonzoso. Para entenderlas hay que entender que procedía de un ambiente en el que se el papel del obrero era exagerado hasta el paroxismo, si es que se puede decir así. En este asunto lo veo más como una reacción exagerada a las hagiografías comunistas del proletariado como salvador colectivo (que tan bien criticó Aron) donde el empresario o el inventor pasa a ser un motor individual de la sociedad (mucho más cerca de la realidad, dicho sea de paso).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2013)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Que Ayn Rand tiene unas opiniones sobre los obreros un poco heterodoxas y radicales está claro, incluso que los menosprecia de un modo a veces vergonzoso



Eso es incorrecto.

En "El Manantial" uno de los timbres de gloria de Howard Roark es que con su trabajo consigue ganarse el respeto de un currela de obra, que le pregunta asombrado "dónde ha aprendido a hacer un trabajo de hombres" al verle soldar tubería. 

El currela lo admira y da soplos de trabajos cuando deja de ser arquitecto y procura coincidir en las obras con Roark. Un currela que va por ahí con su Ford T desvencijado se convierte en uno de los más entrañables personajes de la novela.

En "La Rebelión de Atlas" muchos trabajadores de la "20th Century Motors" son presentados como VÍCTIMAS que PROTESTAN porque no se les permite trabajar bien.

El BUEN obrero que ama su trabajo y lo hace bien es elogiado en las novelas de Ayn Rand. A quien ponen a parir es al MAL obrero (*lo mismo* que al mal arquitecto, al mal político, al mal empresario...).


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Abr 2013)

Es verdad que había olvidado muchos pasajes donde dice que ningún trabajo es indigno si se hace bien (creo que son las palabras exactas de Francisco D'Anconia cuando dice que de niño se fue a trabajar en un barco, por ejemplo).

Mis disculpas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2013)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Es verdad que había olvidado muchos pasajes donde dice que ningún trabajo es indigno si se hace bien (creo que son las palabras exactas de Francisco D'Anconia cuando dice que de niño se fue a trabajar en un barco, por ejemplo)



Las palabras vienen as ser algo así (cito de memoria):

_No hay "trabajos menores". Lo que hay son personas menores que no son capaces de ver la importancia de cualquier trabajo. De cualquiera._​
Recuerdo estas palabras cada vez que tengo que hacer un "trabajo menor".

...y me acuerdo siempre de un "trabajador menor" (un copista de oficina) que en sus ratos libres inventó...¡la fotocopiadora!. 

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy...cp.r_qf.&fp=345cf9a9410a561a&biw=1024&bih=677

Un Howard Roark o Hank Rearden del mundo real cuya historia por sí sola prueba la frase de Ayn Rand: Un "trabajador menor" que se hizo millonario simplemente pensando sobre su "trabajo menor" y -en su tiempo libre- poniendo en efecto sus ideas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2013)

truji dijo:


>



Esto es un "cromo" de los Testigos de Jehová.

Esto NO TIENE NADA que ver con el realismo romántico.

* Presenta a personas QUE NO LUCHAN, ya que viven en una "paraíso" donde todo está resuelto.

* No hay tensión, no hay conflicto, no hay propósito... sólo personas "disfrutando" de un _*Resort Eterno*_ (el "paraíso" de los Testigos de Jehová), que en realidad sería de un aburrimiento insoportable es unas semanas.

* Formalmente el cuadro es _relamido_.​
Ayn Rand misma condenó este tipo de imaginería "paradisíaca" hablando sobre el mito de Adán y Eva:

_What is the nature of the guilt that your teachers call [man’s] Original Sin? What are the evils man acquired when he fell from a state they consider perfection? Their myth declares that he ate the fruit of the tree of knowledge—he acquired a mind and became a rational being. It was the knowledge of good and evil—he became a moral being. He was sentenced to earn his bread by his labor—he became a productive being. He was sentenced to experience desire—he acquired the capacity of sexual enjoyment. The evils for which they damn him are reason, morality, creativeness, joy—all the cardinal values of his existence. It is not his vices that their myth of man’s fall is designed to explain and condemn, it is not his errors that they hold as his guilt, but the essence of his nature as man. *Whatever he was—that robot in the Garden of Eden, who existed without mind, without values, without labor, without love—he was not man*._

Religion &mdash;Ayn Rand Lexicon​


----------



## truji (29 Abr 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto es un "cromo" de los Testigos de Jehová.
> 
> Esto NO TIENE NADA que ver con el realismo romántico.
> 
> ...



. No.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Abr 2013)

el mito del jardín del edén tiene interpretaciones profundas, la aynd randa hay cosas que ni las olió. Hipertrofia del hemisferio izquierdo, parece.

en muchas culturas está el mito de las edades de oro, plata, bronce y hierro de la humanidad, pero la soberbia y el mito del progreso desde la razón exclusivamente hace que alguno pretendan que lo mejor está por llegar por un esfuerzo cuyo único resultado visible por el momento es la destrucción o incluso que estamos en la mejor época posible.

A mí me parece mucha soberbia y un gran desconocimiento de partes enteras del ser humano.

El mito del edén habla de capacidades perdidas del ser humano y el mal que se derivó de ello (en una de las interpretaciones), el pecado original es un uso excesivo y único de la razón sin la guía de formas superiores de pensamiento y percepción.

Hay un libro muy interesante basado en ciertos descubrimientos de la neurociencia llamado alone in the dark que habla sobre esto.

A lo mejor lo que perdimos es esto:

[YOUTUBE]wsvlhmdFulU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 May 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Porque no hay modo pacífico de resolver ciertos problemas políticos.



Todo problema político tiene solución pacífica si la población es Racional.

_No hay conflictos entre personas Racionales._

*Ayn Rand*.​


Sunwukung dijo:


> ...el pecado original es un uso excesivo y único de la razón sin la guía de formas superiores de pensamiento y percepción



¿Puede usted indicar cuáles son las forma "superior" de pensamiento y percepción?.


----------



## Kozak (1 May 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Todo problema político tiene solución pacífica si la población es Racional.
> 
> _No hay conflictos entre personas Racionales._
> 
> ...



El problema es que en una carrera entre una persona racional, el Ratoncito Pérez, los Reyes Magos y Stephen Hawking, gana Stephen Hawking ¡porque es el único que existe, joder!


----------



## robergarc (1 May 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto es como decir "No hay guerras si no hay intereses"... Palabras huecas, pues siempre hay intereses de grupos e individuos dentro de un marco jurídico, siempre hay distintos sistemas conceptuales en los que las personas se mueven (que no son compatibles)... Y ni siquiera las personas, todas, pueden comprender todos los problemas a un nivel político, macroeconómico... Les falta siempre información... formación... tiempo para ello... capacidad...
> 
> Tampoco tiene que ver la funcionalidad de un sistema político con la racionalidad de sus individuos, es más puede favorecer sus perjuicios, sus miedos la continuidad y la paz social. La eutaxia puede ser conseguida a base de violencia, leyes, policías, cárceles, presos políticos.
> 
> ...



Usted, ya en varios mensajes, es una maravillosa mezcla entre Espinosa y Gustavo Bueno.

No estoy escribiendo nada en este tema, porque lo está diciendo usted todo magistralmente.

Genial. Mi enhorabuena.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 May 2013)

La inteligencia racional sin la inteligencia emocional no sirve para gran cosa.

El origen de la razón está en la intuición, en la imaginación, el hemisferio izquierdo enfoca el problema y el hemisferio derecho da la solución (incluso la pregunta), da el material que el hemisferio izquierdo ordena, clasifica, poco más hace. 

Hay estados de la conciencia en los que surgen directamente certezas y soluciones completas a problemas, y en algunos casos soluciones que mediante un método científico racional jamás se alcanzarían.

Y no solo hablo de fenómenos como la precognición y otros, estas intuiciones reveladoras se dan en matemáticas o en lógica o en cualquier ciencia.

Basta con observar el proceso de pensamiento para darse cuenta, primero surge una tensión originada en la curiosidad por algo, parte de es tensión ser resuelve cuando surge en la mente una pregunta correctamente formulada, y después de un tiempo de espera, alimentado quizás con la adquisición de más información relevante, surge, espontáneamente, una respuesta.

En algún momento puede haber un tratamiento lógico y algorítmico de información, pero los polos esenciales del proceso, los que lo originan, la pregunta y la respuesta, surgen espontáneamente sin que medien procesos racionales, formales, algorítmico o lógicos.

Pues el poder acceder a voluntad a esa fuente de conocimiento es la forma superior de pensamiento. 

La lógica siempre tendrá su lugar, pero es limitada (hay problemas que no pueden tratarse lógicamente) y no podrá generar por sí sola conocimiento, solo tratar con una parte del conocimiento aportado por la fuente.


----------



## H. Roark (2 May 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Eeehhhhrrrr... ¿puedes por favor reformular la pregunta?.
> 
> Dentro del Objetivismo tenemos la idea de que en principio somos _*benevolentes *_hacia CUALQUIER persona por el mero hecho de que es un ser humano con las mismas potencialidades que nosotros.
> 
> ...



Ah, no había visto esta respuesta. No me refería ninguna de esas cosas, eso lo doy por sabido. Veo que no ha quedado claro lo que quería decir al citar este texto, ya he dicho que el autor es un austroliberal poco sospechoso de colectivista:



> Hay otro conflicto sutil entre el igualitarismo y la naturaleza del hombre como animal social. El igualitarismo no es sólo una ideología intelectual -que las personas son genéticamente iguales- sino que, con el fin de ganar seguidores, se funda en gran medida en la emoción de la empatía. La personas normales (es decir, no sociópatas) se identifican con otros y pueden sentir y sienten lo que otras personas están padeciendo. Este sentimiento proporciona una base para el igualitarismo intelectual.
> 
> Pero nosotros sentimos empatía solamente porque somos animales grupales (14); nuestros sentimientos de empatía están ahí para controlarnos e inducirnos a sacrificarnos por el beneficio del grupo (Chap. 5) para que nuestro grupo pueda competir exitosamente con otros grupos -esta es la reason d’être biológica-. Si no fuéramos animales grupales, no necesitaríamos sentir empatía. De hecho, la empatía sería mal adaptativa y (en tal sociedad) podría desaparecer pronto debido a que aquellos que la sintieran reducirían sus propias oportunidades de reproducción e incrementarían las de aquellos que carecen de ella para transmitirla a su descendencia, es decir, todo el mundo acabaría siendo un psicópata (de hecho los psicópatas están hoy muy sobrerrepresentados en la alta dirección de empresas y la política, es decir, entre los más "exitosos" en la sociedad actual, y hay un fuerte componente genético en la psicopatía, leed al experto en la materia Robert Hare y su libro "Sin Conciencia").
> 
> El igualitarismo, sin embargo, necesita esa emoción para jugar un rol diferente y conflictivo: sacrificarse por otros grupos en detrimento de nuestro propio grupo. Así, la empatía, es "mala" para el igualitarismo cuando esta es adaptativa y hace aquello para lo que evolucionó -incrementar el etnocentrismo, es decir, beneficiar a aquellos que comparten nuestros alelos-, pero es "buena" para el igualistarismo cuando es mal adaptativa y hace lo opuesto de aquello para lo que evolucionó -beneficiar a quienes no comparten nuestros alelos a expensas de quienes sí lo hacen-.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Eeehhhhrrrr... ¿puedes por favor reformular la pregunta?



La reformulo entonces especificando que parto de la base de que los objetivistas no son, por supuesto, psicópatas, sino que simplemente (junto a otros tipos de liberales) consideran que el altruismo (en el sentido biológico, no el en de Rand, es decir, definido como aumentar la posibilidades de éxito reproductivo de otros genes a costa de los propios aunque sea de una forma extremadamente leve) o la solidaridad deben de ser privados y voluntarios para ser tales, y dejan de serlo si media coacción de cualquier tipo.

Ahora bien, para que ese altruismo voluntario, altruismo aparente como lo llama Dawkins, falso altruismo, o acción que siendo "egoísta" según la definición aynrandiana es altruista según la biológica, es decir, que beneficia al éxito reproductivo de otros genes a expensas de los propios, se realice, es necesario que se tengan unos instintos y emociones que lleven a obtener placer de ayudar a los demás, sentir por ejemplo pena de forma instintiva cuando se ve a otra persona llorar o sufrir, sentir placer al ayudar a otro o realizar una acción que uno considera noble o moral, etc. Todos estas emociones -que tenemos casi todos en mayor o menor grado y cuya falta caracteriza a los psicópatas- tienen un origen evolutivo y están genéticamente determinadas (lo que no está genéticamente determinado sino culturalmente es, por ejemplo, qué consideramos noble o moral, pero sí la inclinación emocional a hacer algo así considerado por uno).

Nuestros sentimientos de empatía son algo que podría perfectamente no estar ahí si nuestras condiciones de vida hubieran sido distintas durante nuestra evolución (de hecho parece que su intensidad varía étnicamente por las distintas condiciones de evolución de estas, aunque esto ya es más controvertido). Y es por tanto algo que puede desaparecer si se vuelve maladaptativo por un cambio en nuestras condiciones de vida durante el tiempo suficiente, es decir, si los genes que codifican esas emociones tienen menor éxito reproduciéndose y perpetuándose que los que codifican otras o ninguna: si tener estos sentimiento que nos empujan a actuar de forma altruista y moral pasa a ser un lastre en lugar de un activo biológico por, por ejemplo, un cambio en nuestra organización social que se mantenga durante las suficientes generaciones.

¿Cuáles son las condiciones que han generado una presión selectiva hacia ese tipo de emociones? Como especie hemos evolucionado durante cientos de miles de años en pequeños grupos de personas, de unos cientos o miles, muy genéticamente cercanas, entre familiares y parientes cercanos y lejanos, y compitiendo de forma continua con otros grupos de alrededor. En esas condiciones, tener una serie de emociones que impelen a los individuos a comportarse de forma altruista respecto al grupo redundaba en el beneficio de sus propios genes (gen como unidad de selección, R.Dawkins) y era por tanto bien-adaptativo, aquellos con genes que codificaban emociones que a su vez los empujaban a comportarse de forma altruista (hasta un límite que está en función de la cercanía genética y del beneficio relativo para cada parte de la acción) conseguían que sus genes se extendieran haciendo así esas emociones más frecuentes hasta ser comunes a todos (o casi todos, no me quiero extender más explicándolo) y/o ajustándolas al punto de intensidad óptimo.

Entonces, partiendo de estas premisas, si es que estás de acuerdo con ellas, ¿no sería en una sociedad aynrandiana (aunque en la actual lo es aún más por los beneficios sociales a colectivos parasitarios, eso te lo concedo) mal-adaptativo tener emociones altruistas y por tanto la selección sería hacia una ausencia de ellas -o al menos un agudo debilitamiento de la mayoría de ellas- al no haber una selección grupal que ejerciera esa presión selectiva, y sí las de siempre en sentido inverso, y por tanto, como dice el autor, a largo plazo la genética que se haría común sería la de los actuales psicópatas?

Si después de meditarlo llegas a la conclusión de que esas serían en efecto las consecuencias o, si no lo haces, suponiendo que sí lo fueran: ¿piensas que valdría aún así la pena establecer ese tipo de organización social si esas fueran sus consecuencias a largo plazo, has tenido en cuenta este factor?

Esto es a lo que me refiero cuando suelo decir que la filosofía objetivista es extremadamente sólida a partir de sus premisas, pero falla al no incluir entre estas la influencia de la biología y la naturaleza humana en los individuos y la sociedad en toda su amplitud.

Según Ayn Rand el capitalismo debe ser defendido en términos morales, no prácticos. Es decir, aunque no fuera el sistema (que opino que sí lo es) que más prosperidad propiciara debería defenderse igualmente por ser el más moral. Pues bien, ¿es lo mismo aplicable a los efectos de su filosofía -y otras- sobre la biología y la naturaleza humanas? ¿La defendería ella misma si pensara que esas iban a ser (no a corto plazo pero sí gradualmente cada generación) sus consecuencias sobre ellas, una humanidad de psicópatas sin empatía ni inclinación a ningún tipo de altruismo biológico como el que nos motiva, por ejemplo, a escribir en este foro?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2013)

> Nuestros sentimientos de empatía son algo que podría perfectamente no estar ahí si nuestras condiciones de vida hubieran sido distintas durante nuestra evolución



No somos Reptiles.

Somos Mamíferos. A = A.

Una Filosofía Psicopática de mata o muere podría ser apropiada para -digamos- Escorpiones o Cobras, lo mismo que el Marxismo es una Filosofía perfectamente adaptada a la naturaleza de las... Hormigas.

Este último ejemplo es de Leonard Peikoff: El Marxismo podría ser perfectamente correcto y acorde a la naturaleza... si fuésemos Hormigas filósofas.

Y años después me quedo petrificado cunado mis queridos (pese a ser colectivistas) Aviador Dro hacen un himno altruista a...las Hormigas:

[YOUTUBE]VZxA8ZIOd3k[/YOUTUBE]

_El Aviador Dro
El Cielo de las hormigas

SON TAN HERMOSAS 
SE SACRIFICAN 
SON SOLIDARIAS 
Y NUNCA PIENSAN EN SI MISMAS 

NO TIENEN PROPIEDADES 
TODO ES PARA TODAS 
SU BESO QUÍMICO 
ES UN SUEÑO COLECTIVO _​
¡¡¡Es asombroso como los Aviador Dro (que son Colectivistas...y aún así me gustan) en pleno siglo XXI lleguen a la misma conclusiñon que Leonard Peikoff en 1976!!!: Las Hormigas epitomizan el Colectivismo.


----------



## H. Roark (4 May 2013)

Creo que estás desviando la cuestión. Cuando tú sientes pena al ver a un niño llorar, por ejemplo, y cierta inclinación a protegerlo, no es consecuencia de ningún razonamiento sino una respuesta instintiva biológicamente determinada consecuencia de ser portador de unos genes que hacen que tu cerebro se haya desarrollado de forma que siente esa emoción como reacción a ese estímulo.

Cuando tú te ruborizas al mentir, es por la misma causa. Cuando los centros de recompensa del cerebro se te activan al hacer una buena acción o ayudar a otra persona, cuando sientes agradecimiento cuando alguien te ayuda o admiración por los logros de otro, o incluso cuando sientes placer al ganar una discusión con argumentos debatiendo en este foro, tampoco es consecuencia de un razonamiento, sino una reacción biológicamente determinada. Y, aunque la mayoría de la gente tiene ese tipo de emociones, su intensidad varía de forma genética y hay quienes no tienen muchas de ellas (los psicópatas, por ejemplo, carecen de ellos por ciertas modificaciones medibles en la estructura de su cerebro a menudo de origen genético aunque también a veces por daño cerebral, y no por un error en su forma de razonar como sería la postura de la filosofía aynrandiana, las emociones _preceden _a la razón).

Los humanos tenemos un margen de elección más amplio que otros animales y algo más de capacidad para razonar. Pero eso no significa que no nazcamos con una serie de instintos y emociones innatas y biológicamente determinadas que a su vez determinan en gran parte nuestra conducta y nuestro margen de acción.

Un chimpancé también podría decir a otro que ambos están por encima de la biología porque tienen una capacidad rudimentaria para razonar y comunicarse, y que no son hormigas. Eso no lo hace cierto. Nadie dice que toda nuestra conducta esté genéticamente determinada, pero sí una buena parte de ella. 

¿O piensas que a una sociedad compuesta por un millón de psicópatas innatos ese rasgo biológico de su población no le iba a afectar en absoluto porque tienen la capacidad de razonar? La razón es una herramienta para alcanzar fines, los fines de un psicópata y los tuyos no son los mismos por razón de la biología, aunque ambos podáis usar la razón para alcanzarlos vuestras distintas emociones os llevan a escoger distintos fines. Aunque estemos programados para engañarnos a ese respecto porque es más eficiente, nuestros fines son preferencias emocionales y nos servimos de la razón tanto para justificarlos a posteriori como para alcanzarlos. 

Es la biología, y no una decisión racional tuya, la que te lleva a sentir atracción por una mujer, a cultivar una amistad, a sentir placer con una buena conversación o una comida, a preocuparte por la política y la marcha de la sociedad y escribir post sobre ello aquí, a que te resulte entretenido buscar información sobre ciertos temas o escuchar historias que relatan experiencias ajenas, gratificante superar retos, desvelar fraudes o incoherencias, etc. Y, aunque dentro de ello tienes un margen de maniobra y puedes tomar decisiones y usar la razón para intentar escoger la que mejor se adapte a tus fines, ninguna de esas inclinaciones tiene nada de racional y con otra biología podría tener emociones totalmente distintas que te llevaran a actuar de forma opuesta aunque hubieras estado expuesto exactamente a los mismos estímulos.

La naturaleza humana no sólo existe sino que es variada entre individuos y grupos y gradualmente cambiante cada generación en función de las presiones selectivas de cada tipo de sociedad. Excluirla de cualquier análisis filosófico sobre el ser humano es el equivalente a estudiar a los guepardos examinando minuciosamente su capacidad para correr (su equivalente a nuestra razón) pero nunca preocuparse de para qué corren o qué les hace dirigir su carrera en una u otra dirección.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 May 2013)

roark estás reduciendo ciertos conocimientos a conceptos en parte vacíos por incompletos, "la empatía es una reacción biológicamente determinada (y nada más)" está por demostrarse, idem muchas veces que se aplica la palabra "genético".

La selección es una mecanismo casi trivial, se da porque hay individuos que mueren y otros que nacen, pero no explica la aparición de especies ni de nuevas caracterísitcas, solamente la selección de características ya existentes, y solamente en algunos casos muy concretos, no explica, ni de lejos la evolución, el conocimiento de la existencia del genoma tampoco, puesto que todavía se desconoce su funcionamiento casi en su totalidad (por ejemplo, para explicar la evolución no puede asumirse que las mutaciones que producen evolución son al azar).

Por ejemplo, todos los mamíferos, incluidos los depredadores son capaces de sentir empatía, agradecimiento y demás, hay muchos vídeos en la red que lo muestran (leones agradecidos, mostrando cariño y amor, con personas que los ayudaron, gatos intentando reanimar a un compañero muerto, perros intentando salvar a un compañero atropellado arrastrándolo por una carretera llena de coches, lobos que no se comen a su compañero de jaula, un herbívoro que debería ser visto como alimento, etc).

Y ese hecho entra en "contradicción" con la supuesta teoría de la selección (en realidad no porque como no existe la teoría no podemos decir a priori que características son las mejores dadas unas condiciones ambientales determinadas, no existen predicciones, a posteriori siempre podemos inventar una historia para encajar los hechos, y pos supuesto no es capaz de detallar el proceso a ningún nivel),

Me parecen interesantes la mayoría de tus participaciones, pero el emplear ciertos conceptos inmaduros (genética) y otros falsos (la selección como principio evolutivo) hacen que se queden algo cojos en sus conclusiones algo forzadas o puede que falsas (no siempre) debido al empleo de esas patas inexistentes.


----------



## H. Roark (4 May 2013)

Sunwukung tú tienes una mezcla de creencias casi 100% ambientalistas con las que yo discrepo (97% ambiente en tus palabras) con una confusión bastante grave sobre lo que es la selección natural, la teoría de la evolución, y otras cosas, que se desprende de tu post.

Pero yo, por otra parte, no estoy interesando en debatir eso ahora porque lleva trabajo y tiempo y no creo que otra discusión contigo sobre un tema sobre que, sin pretender ser condescendiente, hemos discutido otras veces y opino que no comprendes bien por no estar bien informado o por no haber asimilado bien la información, me aportara nada.

Así que vamos a obviar ese punto de la discusión y partir de las premisas que he establecido antes para responder a mi pregunta de acuerdo a ese supuesto. Aunque no estés de acuerdo con ellas puedes participar en la discusión y dar una respuesta tomándolas como una suposición.

---------- Post added 04-may-2013 at 03:01 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]VZxA8ZIOd3k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _El Aviador Dro
> El Cielo de las hormigas
> ...



Por cierto, ver esto me ha recordado a un capítulo de El Gen Egoísta de Dawkins donde se explica cómo influye el hecho de compartir genes por ser todas hijas de una misma hormiga reina (también en otros insectos) en su comportamiento particularmente colectivista-altruista con su colonia. Aunque no nos guste, nuestra inclinación a sacrificarnos "voluntariamente" por nuestros hijos o familiares se debe a un mecanismo parecido que varía en intensidad únicamente por variar el % de genes compartidos y su certeza. El libro: http://www.anatomiafractal.com/elgenegoista.pdf

Y este otro texto que lo puede resumir mucho:



> Para entenderlo, recordemos que el instinto de supervivencia es un carácter adaptativo de gran valor, debido a que aumenta las probabilidades de mantenerse vivo hasta la reproducción y, por lo tanto, a transmitir nuestros genes a la próxima generación.
> 
> Sin embargo, y pensando exclusivamente en términos genéticos, a un individuo le puede resultar rentable sacrificarse por los demás, si eso supone una mayor probabilidad de perpetuar sus genes. Esto, que puede parecer contradictorio, se explica valorando la similitud genética del sacrificado y de los salvados. En organismos con reproducción sexual como el ser humano, cada uno de nuestros descendientes portará el 50% de nuestros genes, por lo que podemos decir que la tasa de conservación de nuestro patrimonio genético es de 0,5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (4 May 2013)

97% no es ser 100% ambientalista. Lo de que entiendo mal el concepto de selección habría que discutirlo, porque mis conclusiones son idénticas a las de muchos biólogos y es una teoría tan sencilla que difícilmente se puede tergiversar lo más importante de ella.

Eso del gen egoísta no tiene para mí ni pies ni cabeza, el genoma es una sustancia inerte a no ser que esté dentro de una célula, me parece confundir la parte con el todo. 

Ya vivimos en una sociedad donde se "premia" la psicopatía y sin embargo no veo presión selectiva para que solo haya psicópatas, la mayoría no lo son, tampoco se puede predecir quién será psicópata o no, ni el origen de la psicopatía, aunque sí se puede medir desde la infancia. Es posible que en toda prole salgan psicópatas y no psicópatas, así cómo es posible una selección de manera que salgan solo psicópatas sin la destrucción de toda la especie? 

Y otra vez, todavía no se comprende en qué medida características físicas y mucho menos emocionales están influidas por el genoma, solo que hay o debiera haber una correlación, ni cómo aparecen nuevas características.

Un león tiene empatía que se puede manifestar hasta puntos insospechados, para qué la quiere un depredador, y menos para con una presa? Y ahí está.

---------- Post added 04-may-2013 at 02:21 ----------

ese texto es una forma de usar una correlación para decir lo que te da la gana, madre mía, cuando no se sabe nada de nada y ese hecho del parentesco no explica numerosos fenómenos que deberían ser imposibles



> Aunque no nos guste, nuestra inclinación a sacrificarnos "voluntariamente" por nuestros hijos o familiares se debe a un mecanismo parecido que varía en intensidad únicamente por variar el % de genes compartidos y su certeza



y las personas que adoptan y aman a sus hijos adoptados?

entonces los genes piensan o cómo lo hacen para gobernar el comportamiento de la célula y del organismo?

mezclan también la psicología en el asunto, ya lo decía sandín.

Son tentativas de explicación que se burlan de la complejidad del fenómeno.


----------



## H. Roark (4 May 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y las personas que adoptan y aman a sus hijos adoptados?



Te vuelvo a repetir que no entiendes el tema del que estás hablando.

¿Y las personas que practican el sexo con preservativo? Uno de los medios que los genes utilizan para reproducirse es configurar tu cerebro para buscar sexo y gratificarlo cuando lo consigue. Aunque el fin no es el sexo, sino la reproducción, con un instinto para el primero bastaba a ese respecto porque durante nuestra evolución no existían los preservativos.

Pues con la maternidad/paternidad y el cuidado filial ocurre lo mismo. Hay una serie de instintos para formar una familia y el cuidado de los hijos que cuando no se pueden satisfacer de la forma planeada su suplen artificialmente con una adopción *para así satisfacer, precisamente, esas necesidades emocionales de maternidad genéticamente determinadas*. Por otro lado los casos de infanticidio y otras cosas del estilo se disparan hacia los hijos adoptivos respecto a los biológicos.

De todos modos te he dicho que supongas que las premisas son ciertas para poder entrar en el tema aunque no estés de acuerdo. Y si piensas seguir aún así machaconamente con lo mismo, documéntate primero porque no tienes ni idea ni de lo más básico de cómo funciona la evolución y da vergüenza ajena ver la arrogancia con la que escribes pese a ello. Tú no te das cuenta de cómo te veo yo, que modestia aparte sí se algo más, cuando escribes las chorradas que escribes, precisamente por tu ignorancia pasmosa del asunto. Te observo con la estupefacción de un físico que ve cómo un estudiante repetidor de la ESO le dice prepotentemente que los físicos están equivocados, que el móvil perpetuo es posible y que él y un colega han diseñado uno con un boli en el recreo.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 May 2013)

> Aunque el fin no es el sexo, sino la reproducción, con un instinto para el primero bastaba a ese respecto porque durante nuestra evolución no existían los preservativos.



había coitus interruptus, tantra sexual. Es que el ser humano no es solo carne.

está muy bien eso decir que no entiendo nada, pero no cuela porque no soy el único que piensa que no existe la teoría esa, hay muchos científicos que sostienen esa postura. Supongo que a esos también les dirás que no entienden la teoría (de lo profunda que es, claro) y tal.

la pregunta era esta:



> Entonces, partiendo de estas premisas, si es que estás de acuerdo con ellas, ¿no sería en una sociedad aynrandiana (aunque en la actual lo es aún más por los beneficios sociales a colectivos parasitarios, eso te lo concedo) mal-adaptativo tener emociones altruistas y por tanto la selección sería hacia una ausencia de ellas -o al menos un agudo debilitamiento de la mayoría de ellas- al no haber una selección grupal que ejerciera esa presión selectiva, y sí las de siempre en sentido inverso, y por tanto, como dice el autor, a largo plazo la genética que se haría común sería la de los actuales psicópatas?



ya he dado mi opinión (si la selección no explica una mierda pues no se puede predecir que ocurrirá), ya puedes descartarla en lo que te responde aynrandiano2.

suponiendo todo el rollo macabeo ese de la selección como algo con alguna potencia explicativa, pues la verdad, no sé si tengo suficientemente claro que sería una sociedad objetivista. Sé que ésta no anula la cooperación y la necesidad de cooperar, un ser humano aislado lo tienen muy difícil para sobrevivir. Si la necesidad de tener descendencia y de cooperar con otras personas para salir adelante no desaparece, este estado de cosas favorecería según tus términos la selección de personas, si no empáticas, al menos con habilidades sociales superiores a la de los psicópatas.

Vamos, que la pura competencia por el poder que probablemente produciría una sociedad de psicópatas produciría su autodestrucción (cómo ahora?), los psicópatas llevan en sí mismos el germen de una "antiselección".


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (4 May 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abro este hilo como Galería de Arte virtual para VISUALIZAR la Filosofía que guía mi vida.



La filosofía que guía tu vida es el miedo.


----------



## H. Roark (4 May 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ...



Lo que dices tiene su explicación dentro de la psicología de grupos, a su vez la explicación de por qué la psicología de grupos es esa, y no otra o ninguna, viene de las condiciones de nuestra evolución: pequeños grupos de unos cientos de personas en los que todos eran parientes en cierto grado y en los que los genes para cierto altruismo voluntario hacia aquellos a quienes reconoces como pertenecientes a tu grupo: misma apariencia física, misma lengua, etc. ya sea en su lucha casi perpetua con otros grupos competidores (guerra) o de otro modo, se propagaron por ser biológicamente muy rentables.

De aquellos antepasados hemos heredado esos genes pese a que hoy cosas como la empatía o el honor no contribuyan al éxito sino a lo opuesto. Llevará unas cuantas generaciones (en función de la fuerza de la presión selectiva) que los sustituyamos por otros adaptados al nuevo medio ambiente de nuestra especie, suponiendo que este ambiente se mantuviera el tiempo suficiente y no fuera derrotado y sustituido por el de otro tipo de sociedades con otras características (China en Chimérica? Islam en Europa por presión demográfica?).

Aquí hay otro texto, pero este en inglés, que trata el tema del individualismo y la biología (el autor del mismo es un liberal austríaco) y donde se discute a Rand: 


*Chapter 35 - Individualism*

“I swear, by my life and my love of it, that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine." Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged 

Sigue aquí:



Spoiler



Individualism requires treating each person as an individual, not as a member of a group. To some individualists this means that no conclusions can be drawn about any person based on his natural physical appearance (excluding makeup, tattoos, and clothing) and all racial traits must be ignored as they tell you nothing about a person’s character. (“I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.” Martin Luther King, Aug. 28, 1963). Treating people according to the content of their character and not according to their race, however, assumes that race provides no useful information about a person’s character, which is not true. Even race extortionist Jesse Jackson said, “I hate to admit it, but I have reached a stage in my life that if I am walking down a dark street late at night and I see that the person behind me is white, I subconsciously feel relieved.” And, obviously, he could have omitted the word, “subconsciously.”

    Perhaps every time Rev. Jackson encountered a person on a dark street, white or black, he could somehow instantaneously obtain a complete dossier on that person, then use only the facts in that dossier to determine whether or not to run for his life. But, no, like the rest of us, the Reverend uses race instead. It is unfair to the other person for the Reverend to rely on a stereotype – that blacks are dangerous – but, in this instance, he prefers living to fairness.

    Although individualism clearly implies anti-racism, it also implies respect for the choices each individual makes, since a person is not being treated as an individual if he is required to make, or is prohibited from making, particular choices. 2 Thus, it is not consistent with individualism to require a person to contract with (sell, rent, buy, hire) someone he does not wish to, even if his reasons are racial. In other words, the Civil Rights Laws, which require non-discrimination in public accommodations, are not consistent with individualism. 3 A consistent individualist must advocate both treating everyone as an individual and respecting the choices an individual makes, even if one does not approve of those choices. Egalitarians, however, endorse individualism when it means treating people according to “the content of their character” but reject it when it is used to defend freedom of choice, making individualism not an end in itself, but only another weapon to attack racism.

    If people are to be treated as individuals, and their choices are to be respected, then it cannot be unethical for them to act as individuals and to make their own choices, even if those choices benefit only themselves and not others. In other words, individualism also (subtly) implies that it is ethical for people to act in their own interest, as individuals, not as though they were part of a race, class, the “American people,” or other type of collective; that also does not sit well with those on the left, who are collectivists. Ayn Rand takes this implication the farthest, suggesting that it is even a virtue to act in one’s own interests (Rand, 1961); she condemns altruism, sacrificing one’s own interests for the benefit of others, even if it is voluntary. This she does on the basis that people are not “things,” here to serve others, but autonomous beings who have the right to survive and live for themselves. 4 

    To Rand, however, whether an act is or is not commendable “acting in one’s own interest” or condemnable “altruism” depends on the values one chooses, not on biology. An act is laudable only if one expects to receive something one values more than what one gave up. Acting for the benefit of one’s own family, for example, is acceptable to Rand due to the reciprocal benefits received from one’s family, and giving to charity is acceptable if the giving brings status or recognition, but she would have condemned acting for the benefit of a stranger for no reason other than that you shared more alleles with him. Thus, Rand advocates individualism because it gives an individual the freedom he needs to live his life so as achieve his values, and further argues that it is not only ethical for him to live that way, but unethical if he does not.

    She implicitly assumes, however, that he will either choose values that will result in his survival and the survival of his lineage or she does not care if his lineage goes extinct. In either case, her philosophy is not consistent with what nature requires of her creations – that they pass on their own unique collection of alleles – because, consistent with Rand’s philosophy, individuals could (and many do), enjoy dining out and the theater, having lovely clothes and apartments or homes, and interesting, successful careers, but not children. Nature’s requirements guarantee, as much as possible, the continuation of the lineage; Rand’s philosophy does not, unless that just happens to be what someone wants.

    Philosophies, including Rand’s, are created by people, not by nature. It is people, not nature, who decide that some philosophies are worthy and others are not. There is only a single criterion that nature uses to evaluate any philosophy and that is whether or not it enhances the chances of the adherent’s lineage continuing. If you choose a philosophy that leads to the end of your lineage, nature has no objection, and cares not a whit. But if you decide that the survival of yourself and your descendants is a worthy end, then any philosophy that, if followed, imperils that end, can not be an acceptable philosophy.

    Survival requires not only the will to survive and pass on your alleles, but knowledge, true knowledge, of reality, at least as much knowledge as can be acquired without imperiling survival. Included in that knowledge is knowledge of ourselves. We cannot survive for long believing that we don’t have a racist bone in our bodies, when we do. The reason we have those racist bones is that they aid in our survival, so denying we have them eviscerates a vital instinct. “Know thyself,” said Socrates, as the beginning of wisdom. Knowing thyself implies not burying our racist bones deep in our unconscious and denying that they, and other urges our genes gave us, are there.

    A philosophy that is adaptive and does not lead to our extinction will not require us to deny any reality, especially the reality of what we are. If a philosophy requires us to deny our nature or the nature of the environment we live in, it is poison. Surely, there must be an error somewhere in any philosophy that is in conflict with reality. Does individualism conflict with reality, just as egalitarianism does (previous chapter)?

    To the extent that individualism requires individuals to choose certain values, such as treating everyone according to the content of his character and therefore without regard to his race, it condemns individual choice and becomes a form of collectivism as it is an attempt to limit our choices to the choices that the Equality Police approve of, to say nothing of placing us in great danger from people of other races. To the extent that it favors maladaptive choices and condemns adaptive choices it conflicts with the reality that we either succeed in placing our alleles in the next generation or our lineage dies out. These possible complaints against individualism are easily cured, however, if individualism does not advocate any particular choices, but only the freedom to choose.

    Nature has, however, given us at least two inborn urges that may conflict with individualism. The first is the urge of men to control the sexuality of women. 5 As far as nature is concerned, the purpose of a man is primarily to impregnate women with his own sperm and secondarily to help those women and his children by them to survive. Every man has a natural interest in trying to limit the sexual relations of women, especially those women who carry more of his alleles, to men who are likely to increase the number of his alleles in future generations, either because those men already have many of his alleles or because they have the money or power to increase the fitness of those future generations. This natural interest, if it involves the coercion of women or others, is certainly anti-individualism.

    A second inborn urge that we have is to form groups, identify with them, and advance the interests of our own group over the interests of other groups. We have this urge for the same reason that we have the first urge – it has increased our reproductive success. It is stronger in men than women because it involves competing with other groups, and physical conflict is more suited to men. A dramatic manifestation of this urge is the “madness of crowds,” 6 where a group of people acts as though it had a single mind, doing violent and criminal activities that the people in the group would never do if they were acting as individuals. Each person in the group feels that his actions are not only morally legitimate, but also uplifting and empowering, freeing him from artificial social constraints on his innate urges.

    Man is clearly a group animal (Chap. 4), as evidenced by his highly developed language and the large amount of his brain devoted to speech and social complexities. He is that way because individuals who had alleles for group-orientated behavior were more reproductively successful than individuals who lacked those alleles. The “selfishness” that Rand demands may reduce the gains in reproductive success that man derives from living in groups, turning Randians into “free riders,” who receive the benefits of group membership without contributing to the success of the group. 7 Although one can argue the doubtful proposition that today group solidarity no longer enhances reproductive success, it will nevertheless remain part of man’s psyche until those who lack the alleles for it out-reproduce those who have them which, despite the narcissism of individualists, is unlikely. Man may be an intellectual individualist, but emotionally he is, at least in part, a collectivist.

    Although the violation of the natural rights of individuals would not be consistent with individualism, it may be possible to satisfy our natural urges to control the sexuality of others and to act as a group without violating those rights. For example, a man and a woman could be permitted to make an enforceable contract that would, among other things, require support by the man only if the woman had sex and children only with him. Also, the contract could provide that he is obligated to support only his biological children and, after they reach puberty, only if they do not have sexual relations with anyone without his permission. 8 

    The parents may also argue that they have the right to control their children’s sexuality because they own the genetic information that is in their eggs and sperm, much as a writer obtains a copyright on his books. When a person voluntarily relinquishes control over his property, he abandons it and ownership of it can be acquired by another person. To the extent that a man relinquishes control over his sperm, he abandons them and, to the (much lesser) extent that a woman abandons control over her eggs, she abandons them as well.

    We know there is an intent to abandon property when a person no longer tries to control the use of his property. The mother certainly tries to retain control over her developing egg and the resulting child for many years after it is born. The father may also try to retain control over the genetic material he contributed to that developing egg. For example, if either parent demands a say in whom their child dates and marries, we know that they did not abandon his control over the use of his genetic material, now embodied in the child. Thus, it may be possible to resolve conflicts between individualism and controlling the sexuality of certain other people without violating their natural rights.
    In addition to individual genetic interests that may conflict with individualism, a population also has genetic interests, and they, too, may conflict with individualism. 9 The usual argument made in opposition to miscegenation, for example, is that the parties have the right to decide for themselves with whom they will mate. But rights, like philosophies, are creations of man, not nature. The implementation of a system of rights in a population is adaptive when the rights increase the fitness of the population as a whole and is maladaptive when they do not. (Chapter 27 of Fuerle, 2003). Since miscegenation is maladaptive (Chapter 29), implementing a system of rights that permits it is also maladaptive.

    Individualism assumes that there are only individual interests and that there are no legitimate group interests. But biologically that has never been true of man. Man has always survived in groups – it is part of his nature. The immense tax burden we all bear today is good evidence that there are group interests. This is not to say that man is wholly a group animal, 10 as the socialists would have it, but he is certainly a mixture of individual and group genetic interests.

    Those group interests are, of course, the survival of the group, i.e., the people in the group, their territory, culture, and genome. The question is, “Can our group interests be preserved within individualism?” and the answer is probably “yes.” There have always been individuals who, for one reason or another, have been a liability to their group. The penalty was removal from the group, which may or may not have been consistent with individualism. Certainly, removal by killing or incarceration for a minor offense would be inconsistent, but expulsion from the group’s territory may not be. Even without physical removal, a person can be removed socially by ostracism – others in the group can simply refuse to have anything to do with him; the greatest fear of a group animal is that he will be expelled from the group. 11 Refusing to socialize or trade with a person is completely consistent with individualism.

    Ostracism is a severe penalty – Socrates drank hemlock rather than leave Athens – but it is a penalty that is within the rights of the other individuals in the group and does not violate the natural rights of the person being ostracized. After all, an individual who acts against the interests of his group betrays not only others within his group, but all his ancestors who sacrificed and died to enable him to exist. Ostracism by individuals is a common occurrence as we all distance ourselves from those we don’t like or trust. Ostracism by a group of people requires only that they act in concert for the interests they share. Today, however, we have “civil rights laws” that violate our natural right to associate with whomever we wish to, preventing many effective forms of ostracism, such as refusing to deal with persons based on their race, religion, etc. 12 

    For a group to ostracize or expel one or more of its members weakens the group by decreasing its numbers, but strengthens the group by removing those who are likely to weaken the group more than they strengthen it, and by warning others of the consequences of such behavior, which can be a net gain to the group’s fitness. Those who refuse to contribute to the welfare of the group (a “free rider”) or, worse, knowingly work against the interests of the group (a traitor), are hardly assets for the remainder of the group. 13 Thus, individualism does not necessarily conflict with the interests of the group. 

   But a further consideration must be kept in mind. Individualism is an ideology and, like rights and philosophies, ideologies are concocted by man – they are not to be found anywhere in nature. Group interests are not an ideology, but a behavior deeply ingrained in our genes because they are crucial to our survival and, when push comes to shove, biology will trump ideology, like it or not. Any group that sacrifices its genetic interests for an ideology, be it a religion, a political system, or a social dogma, cannot successfully compete against a group that puts its genetic interests first. Let the reader ponder this: If the vast majority of women decide they do not wish to be “breeders” and refuse to become pregnant, so that the only alternatives are to allow humanity to go extinct or force pregnancy upon women, which would he choose?




Notas:




Spoiler



FOOTNOTES

1. Abraham Lincoln expressed a similar sentiment: “As I would not be a slave, so I would not be a master.” (Collected Works of Abraham Lincoln, Vol. 2, p. 532). Back

2. Here, I am referring to choices that do not violate the natural rights of other persons. Exactly what those rights are is beyond the subject of this book, but is discussed in (Fuerle, 2003). Back

3. These laws were, and are, sold to the public with the argument that prohibiting discrimination ensures that the best person is hired, promoted, admitted to college, etc. However, it can be mathematically proved that if two groups have different means on the test given to determine eligibility, then the test scores of persons from those two groups must be adjusted towards the mean of their own group in order to select the best qualified person. In other words, prohibiting racial discrimination, guarantees that best qualified person will not be hired, promoted, admitted to college, etc. (Miller, 1994b; Jensen, 1980, p. 94). Back

4. "Act in such a way that you treat humanity, whether in your own person or in the person of any other, always at the same time as an end and never simply as a means." (Kant, I. Grounding for the Metaphysics of Morals). Ironically, Rand despised Kant. Back

5. Men, of course, do not want their mates to have sex with other men as that directly reduces their fitness. They may also want to limit the sexual activity of their sisters and daughters as their virginity increases their value as mates and therefore increases the likelihood that they will obtain a better quality man so their father will have more surviving grandchildren. For that same reason, it is in a woman’s interest to limit her sexual activity, or at least keep it secret. (Barkow, 1991, p. 337). Back

6. (Chaplin, J.P., Rumor, Fear and the Madness of Crowds, 1959). “Madness is rare in individuals - but in groups, parties, nations, and ages it is the rule.” (Nietzsche). Back

7. “But for animals that live in groups, selfishness must be strictly curbed or there will be no advantage to social living.” (Wade, N. “Is ‘Do Unto Others’ Written Into Our Genes?” New York Times, Sept. 17, 2007). Individuals of all species will tend to evolve into group animals whenever that strategy results in more reproductive success than acting independently. A group strategy, however, necessarily means that individuals must sacrifice some of their individual fitness for the fitness of the group, and this, in turn, means that some individuals will be sacrificing more than others and/or receiving fewer of the benefits. That loss of fitness is overcome, however, when the more fortunate members of the group carry most of the same alleles as the less fortunate; the success of a group strategy therefore requires the members of the group to be more genetically-related to each other than to those outside the group. Back

8. If his sons have children, he passes his alleles on to his grandchildren and, since his sons can have a large number of children, he usually benefits genetically from their promiscuity. (But, if the sons impregnate females who are genetically distant, the sons are creating hybrids who may be enemies of his group, thus damaging his genetic interests.) His daughters, however, can have only a limited number of children, so their quality and genetic distance from him are more important. Back

9. Individualism, for example, seems to be associated with a higher percentage of sociopaths. (Stout, 2005, p.136). Back

10. Indeed, socialists may see the entire group as a single biological entity to be governed by a single mind, i.e., theirs. Back

11. Edward Everett Hale's short story, The Man Without a Country, poignantly describes the painful alienation that results from ostracism from one’s group. Dog trainer Victoria Stilwell (“It’s Me or the Dog,” on the Animal Planet Channel) trains dogs, another social animal, by turning away and ignoring them when they misbehave, i.e., she ostracizes them. Whites already practice severe ostracism, but against those who do not genuflect to the Equality Police. Ostracism is a form of rejection. To a normal person, rejection brings on a feeling of depression and a display of submission, which will often get them back into the group. But psychopaths lack the capacity for empathy, and therefore cannot see themselves as others see them. Thus, they cannot feel the disapproval of others, which the rest of us feel as depression. Since the goal of a psychopath is to win, rejection is seen as a frustrating defeat. As in normal people, frustrations create intense anger and hatred in the psychopath against the frustrating person but, unlike normal people, they feel no depression to dampen those aggressive feelings. That is why women are most likely to be murdered after they reject a male (Buss, 2005) and why psychopaths within the Allied leadership, e.g., Morganthau, had millions of Germans murdered after WWII was over. (Keeling, 1947; Irving, 1996) Back

12. E.g., a person who owns an apartment building, movie theater, or store, even if he is black, cannot refuse to rent to or admit blacks, even for the reason that they are likely to vandalize, steal, or drive other customers away. Back

13. That is the source of “the Jewish Problem.” The Jews survive as a distinct ethny by being strongly cohesive, but that creates distinct Jewish interests that inevitably conflict with the interests of the host population in which they are imbedded. Back



http://erectuswalksamongst.us/Chap35.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> La filosofía que guía tu vida es el miedo.



El miedo es muy saludable: Nos mantiene vivos y de una pieza.

Los que "no tienen miedo" acaban ganando Premios Darwin.

"Miedo" es una fea palabra para designar a algo muy bueno: La Auto-PRESERVACIÓN.

Los animales salvajes tienen siempre miedo... porque si no no sobrevivirían.

Autocita citando a la pobre madre de la malograda Nagore Laffage:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-nagore-laffage-no-violencia-de-genero.html

_* Sale la madre Nagore diciendo "a Nagore yo siempre la he educado en libertad para poder hacer lo que ella quisisese, por eso *nunca ha tenido miedo*, siempre estaba con los derechos que teníamos las mujeres...". 

A esta señora creo que nadie le ha dicho que *EL MIEDO ES PROTECTOR. Si uno tiene miedo, uno TIENE MÁS CUIDADO*. 

Tampoco parece que nadie le haya dicho que los "derechos" que uno tenga están siempre al albur de que alguien irracional o malvado pueda violarlos. Meterse en el piso de un borracho que uno acaba de conocer y fiarse de los "derechos" que una tenga no es -ciertamente- lo más prudente del mundo. _​
De mi hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-nagore-laffage-no-violencia-de-genero-4.html

Los que "no tienen miedo" suelen hacer cosas que los "miedosos" (léase "prudentes") no harían jamás.

Tambièn aquí hay un elemento genético de adaptación al medio.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (6 May 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El miedo es muy saludable: Nos mantiene vivos y de una pieza.
> 
> Los que "no tienen miedo" acaban ganando Premios Darwin.



Y también Premios Nobel, hamijo. 8:


----------



## Kozak (6 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Y también Premios Nobel, hamijo. 8:



No sé por qué pero me da que esto es una gilipollez como un piano.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (6 May 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> No sé por qué pero me da que esto es una gilipollez como un piano.



Porque nunca has ganado uno, envidioso. :


----------



## Kozak (6 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Porque nunca has ganado uno, envidioso. :



Esto es absolutamente irrelevante para lo que digo. Premios Nobel puede ser mucha menos gente que premios Darwin. Y ni por asomo es el riesgo calculado que asume un científico comparable con "no tener miedo". De hecho los científicos que conozco suele ser gente cauta y consciente, no vivalavirgen.

En suma, que estoy con AynRANDiano2: el miedo, entendido como instinto de preservación, es bueno. Sin existencia no puede haber progreso, perogrullada del 15.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (6 May 2013)

Si por el miedo fuese el hombre jamás se hubiese conocido américa o pisado la luna. No se hubiese volado nunca, ni se hubiesen hecho mil avances que ahora no se me ocurre mencionar. Probablemente no hubiésemos salido nunca de áfrica, o seguramente seguiríamos viviendo en cuevas en forma de pequeños mamíferos.

Vamos que si, pero que NO. :


----------



## Kozak (6 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Si por el miedo fuese el hombre jamás se hubiese conocido américa o pisado la luna. No se hubiese volado nunca, ni se hubiesen hecho mil avances que ahora no se me ocurre mencionar. Probablemente no hubiésemos salido nunca de áfrica, o seguramente seguiríamos viviendo en cuevas en forma de pequeños mamíferos.
> 
> Vamos que si, pero que NO. :



Confundes el miedo con la cobardía. Cosa normal en un niño de 3 años, pero en un dizque adulto...

¿Te crees que los pioneros no tenían miedo? Pues claro que sí. Estar en lo alto de un depósito de explosivo con destino al vacío del espacio acojona. Acojona tela. Pero lo que aprendes es a dominar tu miedo y a que éste te sirva para desarrollar protocolos de seguridad.

¿Te crees que Gagarin no estaba acojonado cuando sus retrocohetes no se soltaron cuando debían? Pues claro, pero se sobrepuso y con la ayuda de su cerebro y sus cojones logró estabilizar la nave. ¿Acaso Lovell, Swigert y Haise estaban hechos de palo cuando vieron que algo había reventado y que se escapaba vapor de su Apolo 13? Claro que no, pero fue su miedo a morir lo que les hizo pergeñar una solución de emergencia. Fue el miedo al ridículo del Control de Misión lo que les hizo pensar que "El fracaso no es una opción".

Sin miedo nos conformaríamos con quedarnos en la cueva esperando a que viniera la muerte, ya que total, no la tememos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 May 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Si por el miedo fuese el hombre jamás se hubiese conocido américa o pisado la luna. No se hubiese volado nunca, ni se hubiesen hecho mil avances que ahora no se me ocurre mencionar. Probablemente no hubiésemos salido nunca de áfrica, o seguramente seguiríamos viviendo en cuevas en forma de pequeños mamíferos



Una cosa es jugarse el tipo calculadamente por un fin de alto valor, como inventar el avión o meterte con un barco a vela a navegar una ruta oceánica que nunca nadie ha intentado antes.

Otra cosa muy diferente es jugarse el tipo gratuitamente por _"las sensaciones que te da la moto"_:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ii-psicologia-del-motorista-y-del-motero.html

Lo primero es de lo mejor del ser humano.

Lo segundo es un acto irresponsable y vacío propio de personas que valoran en muy poco su vida y/o que son emocional e intelectualmente incapaces de darse cuenta de los riesgos que asumen.

Si se cree usted que un "motero" tiene algo de "héroe" es que no tiene usted ni idea qué es un héroe.

Ayn Rand misma en "Los que vivimos" elogia la valentía de la protagonista al jugarse la vida huyendo por la frontera de la URSS sin permiso. Se juega la vida, sí... pero para tener alguna posibilidad de ser libre.

Un motero se juega la vida... _"por las sensaciones que te da la moto"_ :ouch:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 May 2013)

> Una cosa es jugarse el tipo calculadamente por un fin de alto valor, como inventar el avión o meterte con un barco a vela a navegar una ruta oceánica que nunca nadie ha intentado antes.
> 
> Otra cosa muy diferente es jugarse el tipo gratuitamente por "las sensaciones que te da la moto":
> 
> ...



Y lanzarse al mar por oro y gloria sabiendo que el 60% van a morir?


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (7 May 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una cosa es jugarse el tipo calculadamente por un fin de alto valor, como inventar el avión o meterte con un barco a vela a navegar una ruta oceánica que nunca nadie ha intentado antes.



Hasta que uno no se monta en el avión no sabe si va a volar. Hasta que uno no ve la costa no sabe si el viaje acabará con su vida. Claro que puedes darle todas las vueltas que quieras para no tener que darme la razón. ::

Pd: Deja a la gente que viva como le salga de los cojones, mientras no haga daño a nadie.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 May 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y lanzarse al mar por oro y gloria sabiendo que el 60% van a morir?



"Lanzarse al mar" implica EXPLORAR LO DESCONOCIDO. Ese es un fin racional para un ser humano. Ídem para ganar Oro, que es riqueza condensada. 

Ver si con tu Hayabusa puedes tomar la curva más rápido que fulanito con su Monster NO es un fin racional.



El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Hasta que uno no se monta en el avión no sabe si va a volar. Hasta que uno no ve la costa no sabe si el viaje acabará con su vida



Tanto el *pionero del aire* (es un tema que DEVORÉ siendo niño con esta colección...)







...como el navegante antiguo asumían RIESGOS CALCULADOS:No se lanzaban a volar o a navegar a tontas y a locas.

Y había UN FIN QUE JUSTIFICABA EL RIESGO. Fin INEXISTENTE CON LAS MOTOS.



El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pd: Deja a la gente que viva como le salga de los cojones, mientras no haga daño a nadie.



Yo les dejo a ustedes vivir su vida: En ningún post he pedido que se prohíban las motos.

Simplemente LOS CRITICO a ustedes y desanimo a que otros hagan lo que uistedes hacen. Tengo DERECHO a hacerlo, ¿sabe usted?. El mismo derecho que tiene usted a jugarse el tipo sobre su moto.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 May 2013)

> "Lanzarse al mar" implica EXPLORAR LO DESCONOCIDO. Ese es un fin racional para un ser humano. Ídem para ganar Oro, que es riqueza condensada.
> 
> Ver si con tu Hayabusa puedes tomar la curva más rápido que fulanito con su Monster NO es un fin racional.



No pongo en duda que los conquistadores eran héroes (al fin y al cabo, meterse en un barco de la época a cruzar el Atlántico era un suicidio), solo me gustaría señalar la hipocresía actual que existe al no dar la misma consideración a los mercenarios modernos, que son básicamente lo mismo


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2013)

el ejemplo del avión hoy en día no es válido, uno antes de tomar un avión por primera vez los ha visto volar, ha hablado con mucha gente que ha volado y está viva, puede ver las estadísticas de accidentes (muy muy pocos), así que ya puede hacer un cálculo de probabilidad de que va a volar, y el valor es muy alto.

Todo lo contrario del valor del mismo cálculo de los hermanos wright.

Al menos a mí me tranquilizaron todos esos datos la primera vez que monté en uno, y pude depositar mi confianza en el destino, por decir.


----------



## Don Pelayo (9 May 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Confundes el miedo con la cobardía. Cosa normal en un niño de 3 años, pero en un dizque adulto...
> 
> ¿Te crees que los pioneros no tenían miedo? Pues claro que sí. Estar en lo alto de un depósito de explosivo con destino al vacío del espacio acojona. Acojona tela. Pero lo que aprendes es a dominar tu miedo y a que éste te sirva para desarrollar protocolos de seguridad.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

El cobarde no es el que tiene miedo, porque el miedo es natural, inevitable, viene de serie; el cobarde es el que no se enfrenta a él.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el ejemplo del avión hoy en día no es válido, uno antes de tomar un avión por primera vez los ha visto volar, ha hablado con mucha gente que ha volado y está viva, puede ver las estadísticas de accidentes (muy muy pocos), así que ya puede hacer un cálculo de probabilidad de que va a volar, y el valor es muy alto.
> 
> Todo lo contrario del valor del mismo cálculo de los hermanos wright



Los hermanos Wright SABÍAN LO QUE SE HACÍAN: Habían estudiado aerodinámica e incluso construyeron un túnel de viento movido a pedales:













Ha leído mucho sobre pioneros del aire: Un autor concluía que si todos los pioneros anteriores a los Wright hubiesen conseguido volar NO HUBIESEN SABIDO QUÉ HACER EN EL AIRE.

Sólo los Hermanos Wright SABÍAN NAVEGAR EN EL AIRE ADEMÁS DE VOLAR. No "se la jugaron" a tontas y a locas: Sabía perfectamente lo que hacían. 

El riesgo que corrían era calculado y era por un buen fin. 



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No pongo en duda que los conquistadores eran héroes (al fin y al cabo, meterse en un barco de la época a cruzar el Atlántico era un suicidio), solo me gustaría señalar la hipocresía actual que existe al no dar la misma consideración a los mercenarios modernos, que son básicamente lo mismo



Los Mercenarios conquistan a otros hombres, los Exploradores conquistan la naturaleza.

Es una diferencia de la noche al día.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (11 May 2013)

> Los Mercenarios conquistan a otros hombres, los Exploradores conquistan la naturaleza.
> 
> Es una diferencia de la noche al día.



Si, Cortes conquistó la naturaleza, no un imperio. 

De hecho, eran mercenarios: iban por el oro y la gloria. Los actuales van por lo mismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 May 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por ejemplo... Una guerra... Desde una perspectiva etica ¿De que me sirve luchar por la patria si puedo morir?...



Porque -se supone- tu patria responde a tus valores, y te compensa jugarte la vida por ella.

Te recuerdo la anécdota de Ayn Rand haciendo su primera campaña política (¡Por Rooselvet!).

Estaba Ayn Rand hablando en público pidiendo el voto a Rooselvet (Circa 1930), CON SU FUERTE ACENTO RUSO.

Una persona le dijo:

_¿Por qué hemos de hacerle caso a usted?. ¡Si ni siquiera es usted Americana!._​
Ayn Rand contestó:

_Señor mío: Usted es Americano por nacimiento, o sea, por casualidad. Yo soy Americana PORQUE HE ESCOGIDO serlo._​
Se supone que no te vas a hacer patriota de un país que desprecias.

O como dijo Heinlein criticando el _draft_ /servicio militar obligatorio):

_Si no hay voluntarios para arriesgar su vida por una sociedad mejor que esta desaparezca por el desague lo antes posible_​


El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Entre los miembros de ETA tambien se dan lazos afectivos que consolidan el grupo (y que no son racionales)...



Desde la perspectiva _Emic_ los etarras son perfectamente racionales:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-escribo-mis-hilos-motos-sida-anguita.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 May 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Persecución y hostias recibidas también...
> 
> 
> Grupos que destaquen hay unos cuantos. Tienen en común el ser diásporas, cohesión social, importancia de la educación, etc
> ...




Este libro probablemente te interese:







https://www.google.com/#output=sear...80,d.ZWU&fp=bd339e7b0b11ca87&biw=1024&bih=677

Explica que los judíos llevan siglos practicando una suerte de EUGENESIA, favoreciendo la reproducción de los más _"scholarly successful"_ y la NO reproducción (o expulsión del grupo) de los más torpes.

Unos cuantos siglos haciendo eso y lo que obtienes es un grupo de gente altamente competente en temas intelectuales.

Para los nuevos en este hilo: La señora que motiva este hilo (la de mi avatar) era Judía "étnica" (no practicante religiosa).


----------



## H. Roark (20 May 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Este libro probablemente te interese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le he echado un vistazo y yo recomendaría toda la serie:

- A People That Shall Dwell Alone (A People That Shall Dwell Alone: Judaism as a Group Evolutionary Strategy, with Diaspora Peoples: Kevin MacDonald: 9780595228386: Amazon.com: Books) (A People That Shall Dwell Alone By: Kevin MacDonald - eBook - Kobo) (pdf por conseguir)

- Separation and Its Discontents (http://obekvamasanningar.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/said.pdf)

- The Culture of Critique (http://www.velesova-sloboda.org/arc...t-in-intellectual-and-political-movements.pdf)

- Understanding Jewish Influence (parte 1: http://www.toqonline.com/archives/v3n2/TOQv3n2MacDonald.pdf) (parte II: http://www.toqonline.com/archives/v3n3/TOQv3n3MacDonald.pdf)

- Can the Jewish Model Help the West Survive? (TOQ-Kevin MacDonald-Model-Vol 4 No 4) 

Los he añadido aquí junto a los links que he encontrado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/390469-biblioteca-herejes-libros-inside.html


----------



## H. Roark (21 May 2013)

Navegando por ahí me he encontrado un artículo curioso sobre Ayn Rand, acabo de empezar a leerlo: 

And yet, despite it all, for a surprising number of White advocates, it usually begins with Ayn Rand. The journey from the world of the heroic architect Howard Roark to Jared Taylor or even Julius Evola is not uncommon. Strange as it seems, the writings of an anti-racist Jewess have real value to White nationalists even beyond serving as a stepping stone to greater truths. A closer examination of Rand’s life and work reveal that some of the assumptions behind Objectivism can lead to White advocacy. It may seem contradictory to interpret Alisa Rosenbaum as some kind of proto-White nationalist. However, as Francisco d’Anconia said in Atlas Shrugged, “Check your premises. Contradictions don’t exist.” The answers we find might surprise us.

A Sense of Life: Ayn Rand and White Nationalism | The Occidental Quarterly


----------



## H. Roark (22 May 2013)

Después de leerlo creo que queda respondida la pregunta que llevaba haciéndome tiempo sobre a qué se deben las paradójicas similitudes entre la estética objetivista, o realismo romántico, y la estética y arte fomentados por el nazismo.


----------



## MacGuyver (22 May 2013)

¿Es cierto que Ayn Rand era caníbal? ¿Qué pruebas existen de ello?


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 May 2013)

MacGuyver dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que Ayn Rand era caníbal? ¿Qué pruebas existen de ello?



Efectivamente, así fue. Por desgracia no se conserva ninguna prueba, la señora Ayn Rand se las comió todas.::


----------



## H. Roark (22 May 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Para mí una persona que se pone en la tesitura de un miembro de la ETA no es racional (mirándolo yo desde fuera; desde la perspectiva etic), pues pone por encima de ella misma a la "nación"... Racionales somos todos en tanto hilamos ideas... Ahora habría que ver en que sistema conceptual se mueve cada uno... Los religiosos también son racionales.



Los religiosos pueden ser racionales a partir de unas premisas o axiomas. El problema es que no han escogido esas premisas de forma racional sino emocional o por tradición o casualidad, y por tanto todo el razonamiento que construyan a partir de ellas no tiene una validez racional. Aunque a menudo los valores de las religiones funcionan mejor que otros porque se han forjado mediante prueba y error en las poblaciones que las practican y su competencia con otras (es una forma de selección darwiniana de memes).

Escogiendo a conveniencia las premisas de las que se parte se puede llegar a cualquier conclusión que se desee desarrollando un razonamiento impecable, desde el punto de vista lógico, a partir de ellas, y aún así ser por supuesto falsas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 May 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Para mí una persona que se pone en la tesitura de un miembro de la ETA no es racional (mirándolo yo desde fuera; desde la perspectiva etic), pues pone por encima de ella misma a la "nación"... Racionales somos todos en tanto hilamos ideas... Ahora habría que ver en que sistema conceptual se mueve cada uno... Los religiosos también son racionales.



Cuando uno cae en el "círculo epistemológico" de ciertos sistemas de creencias lo Irracional se vuelve Racional.




H. Roark dijo:


> Los religiosos pueden ser racionales a partir de unas premisas o axiomas. El problema es que no han escogido esas premisas de forma racional sino emocional o por tradición o casualidad, y por tanto todo el razonamiento que construyan a partir de ellas no tiene una validez racional. Aunque a menudo los valores de las religiones funcionan mejor que otros porque se han forjado mediante prueba y error en las poblaciones que las practican y su competencia con otras (es una forma de selección darwiniana de memes).
> 
> Escogiendo a conveniencia las premisas de las que se parte se puede llegar a cualquier conclusión que se desee desarrollando un razonamiento impecable, desde el punto de vista lógico, a partir de ellas, y aún así ser por supuesto falsas.



Exacto: Describes muy bien el "círculo epistemológico".

*PONDRÉ UN EJEMPLO "NEUTRO"*

Para el VOLUNTARIO Iraní de 1981 (por citar un ejemplo algo lejano a nosotros y no herir susceptibilidades) era perfectamente "racional" presentarse voluntario para ir A MORIR al frente:













Era "racional" en _Emic_ dentro de las premisas siguientes:

1. El Islam es la religión verdadera.

2. El regimen de Jomeini era Islámico.

3. Morir voluntariamente defendiendo ese regimen aseguraba el acceso directo al paraíso islámico.​
Dentro (_Emic_) de estas 3 premisas era perfectamente "racional" presentarse como voluntario a morir en el frente (he visto fotos offline de voluntarios marchando al frente alegres portando ataúdes a las espaldas, como símbolo de que iban alegres a sabiendas de que iban a morir).

Por eso Ayn Rand repetía siempre:

_Check your premises._​
...o sea, _"Revise sus premisas"_.​
Lo mismo para los etarras. Para los más "éticos" entre ellos lo que hacían era "inevitable" e incluso algo que hacían a regañadientes y como pidiendo perdón, pero es que era lo que les exigían las premisas (equivocadas) que habían abrazado.


----------



## Malafollá (24 May 2013)

Irán no era donde metía mano BP : Siendo muy suave. Pues eso. BP and Iran: The Forgotten History - CBS News


Dejo aquí un bonito enlace al arte liberal http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/9115266-post38.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 May 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Ya me estoy dando cuenta de que no admite término medio, ya... Lo que me parece muy contradictorio, porque ser tan tajante en los juicios hacia los demás no deja de ser en parte una limitación de sus derechos individuales. No es una limitación física, pero sí hay coerción psicológica, y eso también es un tipo de violencia (ergo agresión, ergo violación de mis derechos).



Es lo que me faltaba por leer :8:.

Nadie le "coacciona" a usted al juzgarle porque un Objetivista que le juzgue todo lo más que hará si le considera indigno es NO TENER RELACIÓN ALGUNA con usted.

Y la gente -¿sabe usted?- tienen derechos a NO tener relaciones con otros.

Ayn Rand nos dijo (tono "Zaratustra", de Nietzsche):

_Se os ha dicho: No juzgues y no serás juzgado.

Yo os digo: Juzga, y prepárate a ser juzgado._​
Esto va por completo en contra del _Zeitgeist_ actual, quizás por eso le choque tanto a usted.

Pero es lo justo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (27 May 2013)

Pregunta para los objetivistas: están a favor del despido gratuito (que no libre)?


----------



## Patito Feo (27 May 2013)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 May 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pregunta para los objetivistas: están a favor del despido gratuito (que no libre)?



Estamos a favor del despido Libre *y* Gratuito.

_*Usted*_ no paga ni debe pagar nada al panadero ni dar explicaciones si decide usted prescindir de sus servicios.

¿Por qué ha de pagar el panadero ni dar ninguna explicación si decide _*él*_ prescindir de los servicios de una dependienta?.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 May 2013)

> Estamos a favor del despido Libre *y* Gratuito.
> 
> _*Usted*_ no paga ni debe pagar nada al panadero ni dar explicaciones si decide usted prescindir de sus servicios.
> 
> ¿Por qué ha de pagar el panadero ni dar ninguna explicación si decide _*él*_ prescindir de los servicios de una dependienta?.



Porque hay un contrato de por medio que ambas partes deben cumplir. Y no se pueden romper los contratos. 

De hecho esa es una de las bases del objetivismo: los contratos se cumplen. 

Y, obvianente, quien rompe un contrato debe indemnizar a la otra parte hasta compensar el daño causado.


----------



## H. Roark (29 May 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Porque hay un contrato de por medio que ambas partes deben cumplir. Y no se pueden romper los contratos.
> 
> De hecho esa es una de las bases del objetivismo: los contratos se cumplen.
> 
> Y, obvianente, quien rompe un contrato debe indemnizar a la otra parte hasta compensar el daño causado.



En el caso de que haya un contrato que así lo estipule sí, pero más que estar a favor del despido libre (también del abandono libre del trabajo por parte del empleado sin indemnizar al empleador, ¿o eso no es romper un contrato?) están a favor de que las personas acuerden libremente los contratos que les parezcan en los términos que les parezcan, y no que estén obligados a, si quieren tener una una relación laboral, tenerla exclusivamente en los términos dictados por el Estado, como ahora.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 May 2013)

> En el caso de que haya un contrato que así lo estipule sí, pero más que estar a favor del despido libre (también del abandono libre del trabajo por parte del empleado sin indemnizar al empleador, ¿o eso no es romper un contrato?) están a favor de que las personas acuerden libremente los contratos que les parezcan en los términos que les parezcan, y no que estén obligados a, si quieren tener una una relación laboral, tenerla exclusivamente en los términos dictados por el Estado, como ahora.



Eso se llama contrato leonino y no ha sido legal nunca.

Si existe un contrato existe compromiso: quien viola ese compromiso debe pagar, es un axioma básico del Derecho. 

Es más; debería desaparecer la indemnización por despido predeterminada, y sustituirse por la valoración que haga el juez de cada caso concreto. 

Pero nadie puede romper gratuitamente sus contratos. Sean del tipo que sean.


----------



## H. Roark (29 May 2013)

Relee lo que he escrito.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 May 2013)

> Relee lo que he escrito.



La libertad de contratar no puede nunca estar por encima del _ pacta sunt servanda _.

O dicho de otro modo: quien defiende la despido gratuito defiende que los contratos no deben cumplirse.


----------



## H. Roark (29 May 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La libertad de contratar no puede nunca estar por encima del _ pacta sunt servanda _.
> 
> O dicho de otro modo: quien defiende la despido gratuito defiende que los contratos no deben cumplirse.



Si el contrato no establece una indemnización por despido si se avisa con unos días de antelación, ni tampoco una indemnización por dejar el trabajo, también si se avisa, no se están violando los términos del contrato.

¿Quién es el Estado para prohibirme a mí llegar un acuerdo con alguien para intercambiar trabajo mío por dinero suyo, o viceversa, en los términos que nos parezcan? Hay países sin indemnización por despido y sin salario mínimo (o menor que el Español) y donde sin embargo tienen salarios sustancialmente mayores que aquí.

El precio de la hora de trabajo lo fija el mercado en función de la oferta de mano de obra, la proporción de bienes de capital respecto a esta, y otras cosas, los leguleyos dictando normas lo más que hacen es entorpecer la marcha de las cosas rebajando así los salarios reales y empobreciendo a aquellos en beneficio de los cuales dicen actuar.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (29 May 2013)

> Si el contrato no establece una indemnización por despido si se avisa con unos días de antelación, ni tampoco una indemnización por dejar el trabajo, también si se avisa, no se están violando los términos del contrato.
> 
> ¿Quién es el Estado para prohibirme a mí llegar un acuerdo con alguien para intercambiar trabajo mío por su dinero suyo en los términos que nos parezcan? Hay países sin indemnización por despido y sin salario mínimo (o menor que el Español) y donde sin embargo tienen salarios sustancialmente mayores que aquí.
> 
> El precio de la hora de trabajo lo fija el mercado en función de la oferta de mano de obra, la proporción de bienes de capital respecto a esta, y otras cosas, los leguleyos dictando normas lo más que hacen es entorpecer la marcha de las cosas rebajando así los salarios reales y empobreciendo a aquellos en beneficio de los cuales dicen actuar.



Un contrato es la expresión de un compromiso: romperlo provoca un daño, por lo que es lógico que la parte perjudicada busque una compensación. 

Que esta compensación no deba fijarla el Estado, vale. Es mejor hacerlo caso a casi a la vista las circunstancias. 

Pero los compromisos deben respetarse:son sagrados. De hecho, es la base del liberalismo.


----------



## Kozak (30 May 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un contrato es la expresión de un compromiso: romperlo provoca un daño, por lo que es lógico que la parte perjudicada busque una compensación.
> 
> Que esta compensación no deba fijarla el Estado, vale. Es mejor hacerlo caso a casi a la vista las circunstancias.
> 
> Pero los compromisos deben respetarse:son sagrados. De hecho, es la base del liberalismo.



No, es la base del Derecho. Vd. barre para casa, como es lógico. Yo podría decir que la base del liberalismo es el desarrollo tecnológico, porque para eso es mi profesión, pero del mismo modo incurriría en una falacia.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (30 May 2013)

> No, es la base del Derecho. Vd. barre para casa, como es lógico. Yo podría decir que la base del liberalismo es el desarrollo tecnológico, porque para eso es mi profesión, pero del mismo modo incurriría en una falacia.



Una de las pocas tareas que encomiendan los liberales (y en especial, Rand), es que el Estado ha de ser garante del cumplimento de los contratos.

Si el cumplimento de los contratos está garantizado, la ruptura imoune de estos está proscrita. Y por tanto el despido gratuito, también.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 May 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Eso se llama contrato leonino y no ha sido legal nunca.



¿Es acaso un contrato leonino trabajar para alguien bajo condición de que te puede despedir sin indemnización cada viernes por la tarde?.

¡Así se trabajaba hace 100 años en los países Anglos y les iba estupendamente, con una movilidad laboral que ahora nos resulta insólita!.

¿Tiene usted acaso un contrato firmado con su panadero para comprarle una Baguette todas las mañanas bajo pena de que tenga usted que pagarle una indemnización?.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (31 May 2013)

> ¿Es acaso un contrato leonino trabajar para alguien bajo condición de que te puede despedir sin indemnización cada viernes por la tarde?.
> 
> ¡Así se trabajaba hace 100 años en los países Anglos y les iba estupendamente, con una movilidad laboral que ahora nos resulta insólita!.
> 
> ¿Tiene usted acaso un contrato firmado con su panadero para comprarle una Baguette todas las mañanas bajo pena de que tenga usted que pagarle una indemnización?.



Les iba tan estupendamente que acabaron desterrando el sistema: desde que lo hicieron su vida ha mejorado, y bastante.

Si los contratos no se cumplen, no cumplen: no sólo el laboral, también su seguro puede romperlo justo cuando tenga un accidente o necesite una operación; o le pueden cortar el agua y la luz cuando sea.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si los contratos no se cumplen, no cumplen



El contrato laboral podría (y debería) poder ser de renovación semanal.

¿Tiene usted firmado un contrato con su panadero para comprarle pan indefinidamente?.

¿No?.

¿Y entonces por qué al panadero ha de tenerlo con sus trabajadores?


----------



## robergarc (1 Jun 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Un contrato es la expresión de un compromiso: romperlo provoca un daño, por lo que es lógico que la parte perjudicada busque una compensación.
> 
> Que esta compensación no deba fijarla el Estado, vale. Es mejor hacerlo caso a casi a la vista las circunstancias.
> 
> Pero los compromisos deben respetarse:son sagrados. De hecho, es la base del liberalismo.





MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una de las pocas tareas que encomiendan los liberales (y en especial, Rand), es que el Estado ha de ser garante del cumplimento de los contratos.
> 
> Si el cumplimento de los contratos está garantizado, la ruptura imoune de estos está proscrita. Y por tanto el despido gratuito, también.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Es acaso un contrato leonino trabajar para alguien bajo condición de que te puede despedir sin indemnización cada viernes por la tarde?.
> 
> ¡Así se trabajaba hace 100 años en los países Anglos y les iba estupendamente, con una movilidad laboral que ahora nos resulta insólita!.
> 
> ¿Tiene usted acaso un contrato firmado con su panadero para comprarle una Baguette todas las mañanas bajo pena de que tenga usted que pagarle una indemnización?.





MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Les iba tan estupendamente que acabaron desterrando el sistema: desde que lo hicieron su vida ha mejorado, y bastante.
> 
> Si los contratos no se cumplen, no cumplen: no sólo el laboral, también su seguro puede romperlo justo cuando tenga un accidente o necesite una operación; o le pueden cortar el agua y la luz cuando sea.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El contrato laboral podría (y debería) poder ser de renovación semanal.
> 
> ¿Tiene usted firmado un contrato con su panadero para comprarle pan indefinidamente?.
> 
> ...



Ayn, está usted yéndose por las ramas y no respondiendo las inapelables objeciones de MiNombre, eludiendo un debate que usted sabe, en puridad, perdido.

Puede defenderse desde el liberalismo que trabajador y empresario puedan pactar de modo personal los términos y condiciones del contrato y la posible indemnización en caso de ruptura del mismo, pero que, en caso de despido, hay una ruptura unilateral de aquel es algo obvio. Y es por ello lícito que la parte perjudicada pida, pues, una compensación. No ha lugar, y lo sabe usted, con su habitual rigor racional, a la comparación con el panadero.

El caso del matrimonio es algo similar. Un contrato entre partes con unas condiciones y cláusulas que ambas partes acuerdan y firman. Su ruptura o incumplimiento debe dar lugar a una compensación a la parte perjudicada, en los términos acordados o en los que un juez decidiera. Allá donde no hay palabra, decencia u honradez, queda el frío rigor del pacto firmado.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (1 Jun 2013)

> El contrato laboral podría (y debería) poder ser de renovación semanal.
> 
> ¿Tiene usted firmado un contrato con su panadero para comprarle pan indefinidamente?.
> 
> ...



Nadie obliga a firmar contratos indefinidos.

Otra cosa es la calidad de los trabajadores que encuentre si no lo hace.


----------



## Kozak (2 Jun 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Ayn, está usted yéndose por las ramas y no respondiendo las inapelables objeciones de MiNombre, eludiendo un debate que usted sabe, en puridad, perdido.
> 
> Puede defenderse desde el liberalismo que trabajador y empresario puedan pactar de modo personal los términos y condiciones del contrato y la posible indemnización en caso de ruptura del mismo, pero que, en caso de despido, hay una ruptura unilateral de aquel es algo obvio. Y es por ello lícito que la parte perjudicada pida, pues, una compensación. No ha lugar, y lo sabe usted, con su habitual rigor racional, a la comparación con el panadero.
> 
> El caso del matrimonio es algo similar. Un contrato entre partes con unas condiciones y cláusulas que ambas partes acuerdan y firman. *Su ruptura o incumplimiento debe dar lugar a una compensación a la parte perjudicada, en los términos acordados o en los que un juez decidiera.* Allá donde no hay palabra, decencia u honradez, queda el frío rigor del pacto firmado.



Mis cojones 33.

Lo que no debería es existir contrato de matrimonio, ya puestos a hacernos pajas mentales.


----------



## H. Roark (2 Jun 2013)

Ya se ha respondido, si el contrato contempla que se acaba a petición de cualquiera de las dos partes, no hay ningún incumplimiento. Lo mismo es aplicable, por ejemplo, a un alquiler.

Lo que decís es tan absurdo que por la misma _lógica _el trabajador no debería poder dejar su empleo sin pagar una indemnización a su empleador por "romper" su contrato.

En contrato puede establecer las condiciones laborales, salario, horas y demás, pero no establecer la duración más allá del momento en el que una de las partes deje de estar de acuerdo con el intercambio. Y por tanto no se estaría incumpliendo el contrato si el empleado decide dejar el empleo o viceversa. Otra cosa sería si el contrato se firma "de por vida" y establece indemnizaciones por romperlo. Simplemente se está defendiendo que se puedan firmar contratos en los términos que las partes prefieran.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (2 Jun 2013)

Si fuese posible establecer contratos "como las partes quieran" y, por ejemplo, el oligopolio asegurador (que tiene un mercado cautivo por la naturaleza de su sector) decidiese dar sólo seguros "que cualquiera de los dos puede romper en cualquier momento", seguirían apoyándolo?


----------



## H. Roark (2 Jun 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si fuese posible establecer contratos "como las partes quieran" y, por ejemplo, el oligopolio asegurador (que tiene un mercado cautivo por la naturaleza de su sector) decidiese dar sólo seguros "que cualquiera de los dos puede romper en cualquier momento", seguirían apoyándolo?



Qué tontería, si hiciera eso se arruinaría porque todo el mundo se iría a la empresa o empresas de la competencia que ofreciera el seguro en otros términos. O surgirían nuevas empresas que los ofrecieran ya que se crearía un incentivo económico enorme para ello.

Los monopolios dañinos sólo existen gracias a las prebendas estatales. El el mercado libre cada consumidor "vota" sobre la gestión de cada empresa con cada compra que hace.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (2 Jun 2013)

> Qué tontería, si hiciera eso se arruinaría porque todo el mundo se iría a la empresa o empresas de la competencia que ofreciera el seguro en otros términos. O surgirían nuevas empresas que los ofrecieran ya que se crearía un incentivo económico enorme para ello.
> 
> Los monopolios dañinos sólo existen gracias a las prebendas estatales. El el mercado libre cada consumidor "vota" sobre la gestión de cada empresa con cada compra que hace.



No siempre aparecen empresas sin vicios, especialmente cuando se trata sectores en los que no hay escapatoria. 

EEUU es un buen ejemplo: todos, absolutamente todos los seguros prefieren romper el contrato siempre y cuando la demanda posterior sea menos costosa que el tratamiento. Si les damos la oportunidad de romperlo gratis, nadie ofrecería seguridad. 

Con todos los contratos lo mismo: de hecho, desde que la ruptura del compromiso está gravada, el mundo funciona mucho mejor.


----------



## ferengi (8 Jun 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pregunta para los objetivistas: están a favor del despido gratuito (que no libre)?



Si me preguntaran a mi (no soy objetivista y apenas se cosas de ayn rand, aunque tal vez me anime)

yo, si estuviera en una situación de hegemónica, en la negociación de mi contrato, pondría el despido mas caro que pudiera,el salario mas bestia que pudieras ser y por supuesto trabajar lo menos posible.. ahora bien, se que eso no es así,

Ahora partiendo de la situación deseable, reconozco que la realidad no esta a mi favor, y por lo tanto, me interesaría negociar según mi posición, teniendo en cuenta el valor que puedo aportar al proceso productivo. por lo que no me interesa que el estado coaccione a una parte con regulación, ya que al tener menos libertad, tengo claro que habrá menos oferta contratante.

por otra parte, el contrato de trabajo, lo considero un contrato entre dos personas, donde ambos se acuerdan obligaciones entre ambos, "tu trabajas , y yo pago" como usted dice , es lógico que haya indemnización por incumplimiento de contrato "yo te contrato por x pero al final.." pero lo cierto es que la indemnizaron por despido, no es una indemnización por incumplimiento de contrato si no por la extinción de un contrato de trabajo...

la extinción del contrato del trabajo, se puede hacer por razones que pone el contrato por ejemplo de que el contratado solo lo esta por razones de producción por ejemplo donde esta muy claro que día saldría esa persona

en este caso, la persona ha sido informada de cuando seria despedida y por así decirlo no se ha creado ningún prejuicio para ella (ya sabia lo que había) por lo que veo absurdo hablar de indemnización, ya que la indemnización es resarcir a alguien que le has causado un daño o molestia, en este caso no se ha hecho daño a nadie, porque se ha cumplido el contrato, pero tengo que pagar una "indemnización" solo por extinguir el contrato...

creo que usted ha jugado muy bien al confundir la extinción de contrato.. con el incumplimiento de contrato, dos actos diferentes, y por lo tanto no tendrían relación, (puede haber extinciones de contrato sin que haya incumplimiento de contrato)


----------



## robergarc (8 Jun 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Él que contrata y el contratado no son iguales, muchas veces el contratado necesita comer, por lo que no está en condiciones de negociar nada, acepta las condiciones del otro sean o no acordes a la capacidad del obrero y sus conocimientos.
> 
> Si yo vivo en la India, hay miseria por todas partes, y me hacen crear trajes durante 12 horas ¿estoy en condiciones de exigir que se me pague una mayor cantidad de salario?... Pues no... Esto no va de "justicia", esto va de poder.



Obviamente que no son iguales; lo que se discute es si debe el Estado obligar a que la relación se iguale.

Siguiendo con su ejemplo de la India, si hay miseria por todas partes, también la habrá en los salarios; es decir, el empleador no paga poco al obrero porque su subjetividad sea malvada y explotadora -sin perjuicio de que, como buen empresario, trate de que sus beneficios los máximos y que, para ello, los costes en los que incurra, incluyendo laborales, sean los menores posibles y eso lleve a sus trabajadores a no superar, acaso, el umbral de la supervivencia; circunstancia que, en puridad conceptual, no es, como empresario, asunto suyo y no debiera importarle más a él que al observador externo que de indignación se inflama pero ni un euro aporta para aliviar la apurada situación del obrero- sino porque las condiciones materiales le obligan a ello si quiere establecer una mínima recurrencia en su rol social de empresario. Es cosa de materialismo objetivo, no de idealismo subjetivista.

No es cuestión de mala intención ni de apetito explotador, sino de mera "perseverancia en su ser" que, para un empresario, se basa en un simple cálculo económico: minimizar costes y maximizar ingresos, maximizando así beneficios. Que los costes incluyan los laborales y eso implique unos bajos salarios a sus trabajadores no es asunto de ética ni acaso de moral, sino, en el límite, de "eutaxia" empresarial y de paz social circundante que, permita, junto al antedicho interés económico empresarial, pervivir a la empresa, cosa que interesa, dicho sea de paso, tanto al patrón como al obrero. Más a este último, casi diría, pues la capacidad de emigrar o de establecer su "capacidad productiva" en otro lugar es muchísimo menor, al menos su hablamos de un obrero pobre de la India.

¿Puede el Estado, en medio de ambas posiciones, crear riqueza alguna con sus leyes laborales que permita al empresario pagar más al trabajador? ¿Puede el Estado modificar "las leyes objetivas de la producción y el capital" con el fin de que la producción y los salarios sean mayores, sólo a golpe de decreto ? Permítame que lo dude, salvo que concedamos al Estado el don de posibilitar ciertas emergencia metafísicas. 

Obviamente no, a poco que se haga un análisis materialista serio.


----------



## ferengi (8 Jun 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si yo vivo en la India, hay miseria por todas partes, y me hacen crear trajes durante 12 horas ¿estoy en condiciones de exigir que se me pague una mayor cantidad de salario?... Pues no... Esto no va de "justicia", esto va de poder.




Vaya ha descubierto que el mundo no es un "mundo de yuppi" que no todo es maravillo, y que a veces la realidad es dura... felicidades...

por supuesto que el mundo no es "justo" , tampoco es "justo" que haya gente que nazca con mejor salud que otra, o que haya gente que nazca mas guapa que otra o mas inteligente...ahora bien, lo importante es determinar como hacemos para mejorar en lo posible ese mundo para que al menos si hay desigualidades al menos no sean en cosas en básicas, no esta diciendo nada que no se sepa, que el mundo , no es como disney nos contó de pequeos ahora bien, para mi es mas fácil mejorar el mundo si un burocrata que vive en la capital de un país y que posiblemente no conoce como funciona cada empresa y cada relacion interpersonal, se mete en asunto que no le conviene...

la pregunta es como mejorar esa situación y desde luego no creo que un burrocrata lo haga..


----------



## ferengi (9 Jun 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, está perfectamente argumentado pero lo que pretendía señalar era un problema ético para el empresario, que hace algo más que perseverar en el ser D)... Claro, si lo miramos desde una perspectiva política o histórica esto nos la trae al pairo, la ética da exactamente igual, como si esclavizamos y damos de comer a los indios, ahí miraremos el desarrollo del tejido industrial, de vías de comunicaciones, de personal preparado, universidades, seguridad para la compra y la venta, el funcionamiento empresarial, etc...



el empresario no contrata o no suele contrata según sus necesidades, así como usted no compra bienes o servicios según la necesidad del ofertante..sino según su utilidad...la verdad no veo un problema ético en un acuerdo que se supone a priori que beneficia a ambas parte, porque tal vez si les perjudicara simplemente no lo hubieran llegado a ese acuerdo


----------



## ferengi (9 Jun 2013)

mired este interesante articulo de ayn rand vs hayek..

Defending Capitalism: Ayn Rand vs. Hayek - Capitalism Magazine


----------



## RalphWiggum (10 Jun 2013)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jun 2013)

robergarc dijo:


> Ayn, está usted yéndose por las ramas y no respondiendo las inapelables objeciones de MiNombre, eludiendo un debate que usted sabe, en puridad, perdido.
> 
> Puede defenderse desde el liberalismo que trabajador y empresario puedan pactar de modo personal los términos y condiciones del contrato y la posible indemnización en caso de ruptura del mismo, pero que, en caso de despido, hay una ruptura unilateral de aquel es algo obvio. Y es por ello lícito que la parte perjudicada pida, pues, una compensación



Entonces según usted el trabajador que se autodespidiese debería también indemnizar a su empresario.

¿No es así?.

Sólo los futbolistas de élite tienen tal tipo de contratos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (16 Jun 2013)

> Entonces según usted el trabajador que se autodespidiese debería también indemnizar a su empresario.
> 
> ¿No es así?.
> 
> Sólo los futbolistas de élite tienen tal tipo de contratos.



Si el empresario es capaz de demostrar un perjuicio económico por la salida del trabajador, si.

Es la consecuencia del _pacta sunt servanda_: si rompes el contrato, y con ello provocas un daño, has de repararlo.


----------



## robergarc (17 Jun 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Entonces según usted el trabajador que se autodespidiese debería también indemnizar a su empresario.
> 
> ¿No es así?.
> 
> Sólo los futbolistas de élite tienen tal tipo de contratos.





MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si el empresario es capaz de demostrar un perjuicio económico por la salida del trabajador, si.
> 
> Es la consecuencia del _pacta sunt servanda_: si rompes el contrato, y con ello provocas un daño, has de repararlo.



En efecto. El trabajador ha de estar obligado, en la medida de lo firmado, a respetar ese pacto escrito. 

Otra cosa sería que la otra parte liberara voluntariamente a la que quiere irse y renunciara a su preceptiva reclamación.


----------



## ferengi (18 Jun 2013)

Queria aportar algo al hilo

un heroe de comic "anarco-objetivista

Anarky: Héroe anarco-objetivista

Anarky: Héroe anarco-objetivista

Aunque al parecer no es objetivista sino "neo-tech" que por lo que he leido, es una derivación del objetivismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jun 2013)

ferengi dijo:


> Queria aportar algo al hilo
> 
> un heroe de comic "anarco-objetivista
> 
> ...



Ayn Rand echaba pestes (con toda razón) de la Anarquía.

La señora Rand argumentaba que en un territorio "anarquista" no hay sistema judicial, y por tanto las disputas se resuelven por la fuerza bruta.

"Anarquía" = Dictadura del más bruto.

Ayn Rand era _Minarquista_ (estado mínimo, con funciones muy delimitadas), no Anarquista.

En España tenemos el dudoso honor de haber alojado las únicas experiencias "anarquistas" de cierta duración: Las "colectividades" campesinas de Aragón durante la Guerra Civil.

¿Cómo fue la experiencia "Anarquista"?: De facto el estado eran los milicianos de la CNT/FAI con su pistolón al cinto o su rifle al hombro. Ellos eran el estado, ya que ellos eran la "autoridad" que comúnmente se obedecía.

¡Qué ironía histórica!, ¡Unos "anarquistas" consiguen "triunfar" y al hacerlo ellos mismos se convierten automáticamente en el odiado Estado!.


----------



## Kozak (18 Jun 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand echaba pestes (con toda razón) de la Anarquía.
> 
> La señora Rand argumentaba que en un territorio "anarquista" no hay sistema judicial, y por tanto las disputas se resuelven por la fuerza bruta.
> 
> ...



Hoyga, no despreciemos a Néstor Majnó en Ucrania durante la Guerra Civil Rusa. Curiosamente ambas experiencias anarquistas fueron aplastadas por los mismos. No precisamente "la Reacción", sino otros que también decían creer en una sociedad sin Estado, los comunistas.


----------



## Nopleravet (22 Jul 2013)

Gracias de nuevo por el hilo, es muy interesante y creo que Ayn Rand dio a conocer enfoques e ideas muy validos y subestimados. Pero leyendote me ha surgido una duda:

Ayn Rand tuvo un amante estando casada? No se si eso encaja con la idea que preconizaba de "Honestidad", ni si es algo muy racional ni acorde a los valores propios. También parece una falta de autocontrol, o de reflexión. En cierta manera se cae un poco el mito.


----------



## f4frogger (22 Jul 2013)

coñio qué éxito ha tenido el hilo éste. va un aporte con el que quizás sea, el héroe objetivista refinitivo.

[YOUTUBE]qOi6pEmDNS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## latiendo (5 Ago 2013)

¿Arte objetivista? Desde luego, la imaginación humana no tiene límites…


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Ago 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay un ejemplo estupendo de lo que decia antes en la pelicula Barry Lyndon... sobre la empatia y la condicion humana
> 
> Cuando Barry va a llevar a cabo una traición, traición que lo beneficiaria a el y a quienes lo envían, y sin embargo se derrumba al ver que el hombre a engañar es un compatriota suyo, con su misma lengua y condicion zafia. (va por delante su condicion de irlandes que de soldado)



Barry Lyndon es lo mas anti-objetivista que hay: Una película presentando como protagonista a un cuasi deficiente mental que no hace más que meter la pata una y optra vez.


----------



## El mago de Oz (16 Ago 2013)

Sobre el punto de vista del amor,



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * Va a poner orden en su vida amorosa. El Objetivismo le va a enseñar que el amar y el ser amado ha de tener causas objetivas y racionales. Si usted se enamora de una mujer (o un hombre) ha de ser por los valores personales de esa mujer, por el placer y la admiración que estos producen en usted. Inversamente, usted no ha de esperar que una mujer (o un hombre) con valores se enamore de usted si usted no ha creado en su vida esos valores.
> 
> ¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de "el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional".
> 
> Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted.



Me gustaría que te explayaras más en el punto de "no ha de esperar que una mujer con valores se enamore de usted si no ha creado en su vida esos valores" sobretodo teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente:

Dado la enorme escasez de valores en nuestra sociedad actual y por lo tanto, de personas que se atengan a ellos, las pocas (o numerosas teniendo en cuenta si uno ve el vaso medio lleno o medio vacío) que tengan valores, concentran a un numeroso grupo de pretendientes (con o sin valores). Sobretodo en España donde ya conocemos la famosa ratio atiquense de 1:20.000

He aquí la cuestión:

Digamos que dos personas tienen un mismo estándard elevado de valores, de intereses, de lo que sea en materia "espiritual" por decirlo de alguna manera. Pero claro, al haber mucha "demanda", entonces dicha persona no se podrá enamorar de usted al tener a una gran cantidad casi intangible de personas, muchas de ellas con similar estándard de valores elevados o intereses que puedan incluso superar en calidad y altura a los suyos.

¿qué hacer? ¿cuál sería el proceso racional al que el sujeto que tiene una posibilidad muy nimia de obtener la atención de dicha mujer con sus mismos valores, ideales, etc. pero con una enorme competividad?

Básicamente cuál sería el razonamiento por el cual un hombre debe asumir la derrota y alzar la bandera blanca antes incluso de intentar una oportunidad.

Me gustaría saber todo esto.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ago 2013)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> Me gustaría que te explayaras más en el punto de "no ha de esperar que una mujer con valores se enamore de usted si no ha creado en su vida esos valores"
> 
> Digamos que dos personas tienen un mismo estándard elevado de valores, de intereses, de lo que sea en materia "espiritual" por decirlo de alguna manera. Pero claro, al haber mucha "demanda", entonces dicha persona no se podrá enamorar de usted al tener a una gran cantidad casi intangible de personas, muchas de ellas con similar estándard de valores elevados o intereses que puedan incluso superar en calidad y altura a los suyos.
> 
> ¿qué hacer? ¿cuál sería el proceso racional al que el sujeto que tiene una posibilidad muy nimia de obtener la atención de dicha mujer con sus mismos valores, ideales, etc. pero con una enorme competividad?



No hay "oferta infinita" de personas con valores.

Muy al contrario: Son muy raras.

Si uno no tiene suficientes valores para estar con la pareja con la que aspira, lo que tiene que hacer es CREAR esos valores en sí mismo, como se resume plásticamente en esta estatua:









El mago de Oz dijo:


> Básicamente cuál sería el razonamiento por el cual un hombre debe asumir la derrota y alzar la bandera blanca antes incluso de intentar una oportunidad.



No hay que "asumir" ninguna "derrota".

Si la mujer a la que aspiramos tiene demasiados pretendientes de alto nivel, simplemente es que NO VALEMOS LO SUFICIENTE para estar con tal mujer.

A es A, las cosas son como son, y no podemos pretender lo no merecido: Ni en sueldos ni en relaciones.

Por otro lado el Objetivismo propugna la AUTOSUFICIENCIA ESPIRITUAL. Si uno está sólo uno está en la mejor compañía posible (y si no lo está ha de trabajar para estarlo).

Estar solo NO ES UN PROBLEMA para un objetivista. la vida de un objetivista no gira alrededor de los demás, sino alrededor de uno mismo.

Las relaciones son BIENVENIDOS COMPLEMENTOS en la vida de uno, no "el sentido de la vida" ni "no podría vivir sin ti".

¿Me he explicado? :


----------



## paaq (17 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si uno no tiene suficientes valores para estar con la pareja con la que aspira, lo que tiene que hacer es CREAR esos valores en sí mismo, como se resume plásticamente en esta estatua:



Con la vocación estética del arte estalinista y la sutileza de unas bragas de esparto, oiga.

Oye, aynrandiano, todos estos cuadros y esculturas que pones, ¿están en algún museo o algo?


----------



## Lord Of The Paquirrings (17 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hay "oferta infinita" de personas con valores.
> 
> Muy al contrario: Son muy raras.
> 
> ...




¿Como considera el objetivismo a los hijos? 

Se lo digo porque es dificil considerar a los hijos como "bienvenidos complementos", puesto que son mucho mas que una relacion amorosa o amistosa, hasta el punto de que la vida de un padre practicamente gira en torno a sus hijos, sobre todo en los primeros años de vida de estos, al menos para mi.

Saludos


----------



## Kozak (17 Ago 2013)

paaq dijo:


> *Con la vocación estética del arte estalinista y la sutileza de unas bragas de esparto, oiga.
> *
> Oye, aynrandiano, todos estos cuadros y esculturas que pones, ¿están en algún museo o algo?



Por eso mola. Porque no es un truño posmoderno acerca de "qué es el arte". Cuando quiera sutileza, Velázquez o Kuíndzhi.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Ago 2013)

Lord Of The Paquirrings dijo:


> ¿Como considera el objetivismo a los hijos?
> 
> Se lo digo porque es dificil considerar a los hijos como "bienvenidos complementos", puesto que son mucho mas que una relacion amorosa o amistosa, hasta el punto de que la vida de un padre practicamente gira en torno a sus hijos, sobre todo en los primeros años de vida de estos, al menos para mi.
> 
> Saludos



desde que soy padre ando pensando que el tener hijos permite dar amor, que es también una necesidad así como recibirlo, y en parte devolvemos lo que nuestros padres nos dieron, en el caso de que hayan sido buenos padres,a pesar de sus defectos y limitaciones, que nadie es perfecto.

Lo de que el sentido de la vida de uno debe ser independiente del hecho de estar o no acompañado son alturas difíciles de lograr y solo se pueden entender desde posiciones no materialistas y mucho más amplias.

Y hacerse el fuerte intentando convencerse de que no se necesita a nadie es reprimir, no sublimar, las necesidades emocionales.

Quizás la solución es amar a todo el mundo, y no odiarlo por cuestiones triviales, lo cual no se opone al hecho de que cada cual tiene su lugar en el mundo, sus cualidades, sus virtudes y sus defectos...


----------



## El mago de Oz (18 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si la mujer a la que aspiramos tiene demasiados pretendientes de alto nivel, simplemente es que NO VALEMOS LO SUFICIENTE para estar con tal mujer.
> 
> A es A, las cosas son como son, y no podemos pretender lo no merecido: Ni en sueldos ni en relaciones.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente te has explicado muy bien. Pero dos apuntes:

1) ¿Quién nos dice que no somos una persona con el suficiente nivel para ella? Dado que no nos conoce, ¿en qué clase de razonamiento (externo o interno) atribuimos que no tenemos dichos valores? Es cierto que interiormente uno puede razonar que no tiene el mismo nivel (ni superior) a ella, pero claro, también podría ser miedo o alguna emoción distorsionadora, ¿no?

2) ¿No correspondería que nos conociese y emitiese una valoración y consecuente rechazo si no correspondemos en los mismos valores de acuerdo con ella?

Gracias por tus respuestas. Muy amable.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2013 at 00:56 ----------

Quizás la respuesta sea esto:

Libertarian Passions - 100% Free Dating & Social Networking, Personals & Chat for Libertarian Singles

Una web para buscar pareja, con ideales libertarios y te sale la lista de valores, virtudes, etc.

El diseño es muy cutre y muy reciclado de plantillas genéricas pero bueno, es gratis e imagino que pretende ser funcional: conocer a alguien que tenga tus mismos valores.


----------



## Siskel (18 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand echaba pestes (con toda razón) de la Anarquía.
> 
> La señora Rand argumentaba que en un territorio "anarquista" no hay sistema judicial, y por tanto las disputas se resuelven por la fuerza bruta.
> 
> ...



Así es, con toda razón Rand aborrecía la anarquía, pues el final del Estado constituiría la muerte del capitalismo. No era tonta, la rusa. Era perfectamente consciente de que para proteger la propiedad privada es precisa la figura del sistema judicial (como acierta a definir Bakunin, la simple insitucionalización de una situación fáctica determinada por la fuerza) y un vasto operativo policial que mantenga el status quo de una sociedad estructuralmente desequilibrada y tendente, por tanto, al desorden y al conflicto.

En otras palabras, el Estado, el sistema judicial, el Derecho, la policía, no son la contención de la fuerza bruta, sino la manifestación de una de las muchas direcciones que la fuerza bruta puede tomar. Es decir, la fuerza bruta del burgués ejercida sobre el obrero. Los anarquistas, obviamente, son conscientes de que la única forma de que el obrero sustituya al burgués en su condición de clase dominante es también la fuerza bruta. Para ella, son necesarias las pistolas, las bombas, los tirachinas, y demás útiles instrumentos que los anarquistas no han dudado en emplear cuando lo han visto conveniente.


----------



## paaq (18 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Por eso mola. Porque no es un truño posmoderno acerca de "qué es el arte". Cuando quiera sutileza, Velázquez o Kuíndzhi.



Ni es nada posmoderno, ni es moderno, y tengo mis dudas de que llegue a arte. Está ahí ahí con las figurillas de Lladró.

¿Qué fue de Lladró, por cierto?


----------



## Kozak (18 Ago 2013)

paaq dijo:


> Ni es nada posmoderno, ni es moderno, y tengo mis dudas de que llegue a arte. Está ahí ahí con las figurillas de Lladró.
> 
> ¿Qué fue de Lladró, por cierto?



Pues ahí sigue. Y me atrevo a decir que cuando el último ñordo de Barceló haya sucumbido víctima de las bacterias y el tiempo, seguirán habiendo figuritas de Lladró pululando por los chalets tras el Mad Max.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (18 Ago 2013)

75 páginas para esta putamierda????????

Madre mía, si que tienen que pagar bien en FAES


----------



## Kozak (18 Ago 2013)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> 75 páginas para esta putamierda????????
> 
> Madre mía, si que tienen que pagar bien en FAES



En FAES son más de esto:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ago 2013)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> 1) ¿Quién nos dice que no somos una persona con el suficiente nivel para ella? Dado que no nos conoce, ¿en qué clase de razonamiento (externo o interno) atribuimos que no tenemos dichos valores? Es cierto que interiormente uno puede razonar que no tiene el mismo nivel (ni superior) a ella, pero claro, también podría ser miedo o alguna emoción distorsionadora, ¿no?



Lo dice la otra persona, como es lógico.

El que otra persona nos admita en su vida es decisión exclusiva e inapelable de la otra persona. Es SU vida, y por consiguiente las decisiones son sólo suyas.



El mago de Oz dijo:


> 2) ¿No correspondería que nos conociese y emitiese una valoración



Eso le corresponde evaluarlo a la otra persona.

El que nosotros pensemos que "merecemos" a tal persona es nuestra evaluación, pero es que la decisión de "aceptarnos" incluso para evaluación corresponde a la otra parte, no a nosotros.

La Teoría Objectivista del Amor da mucha tranquilidad porque uno descubre que LAS COSAS SON COMO DEBEN SER (A=A): No hay "trucos amorosos", "jugadas secretas", "golpes de suerte", "frases para ligar" ni "hechizos mágicos" (el último peldaño de la degradación conceptual, venta en tiendas de "magia", en especial para Sudamericanos, muy dados a esta superstición).

HAY LO QUE HAY. 

* Si hay intereses y puntos de vista comunes habrá relación contra viento y marea (la historia de "El Manantial", película de King Vidor cuyo visionado aconsejo para entender teorías Objetivistas sobre el Amor).

[YOUTUBE]swOxKu80JpU[/YOUTUBE]​
* Si no los hay todo será ilusorio, aunque haya "enamoramiento" y hasta boda con hijos. Todo terminará en desastre el día que la ilusión se rompa.​
Da una enooooooooorme tranquilidad al acercarse a una mujer el tener el Objetivismo como sistema de vida. Uno SE RELAJA porque sabe que A es A.

*Bonus Track*: Por cierto, el estar relajado y no "muriéndose de ganas" por ligar con una fémina incrementa el valor propio a ojos de esta.


----------



## El mago de Oz (19 Ago 2013)

Gracias por tus respuestas. FOUNTAINHEAD al igual que ATLAS SHRUGGED: Part 1 las he visto. Me espero al blu-ray de la primera película para tenerla. Si quieres puedes indicar en el post principal que los DVDs de la película son Region Free (sin bloqueo de zona, se puede visionar con reproductores europeos), pero que en Blu-ray la primera parte está bloqueada, no así la segunda parte que es Region Free: Atlas Shrugged: Part II - The Strike Blu-ray

Como curiosidad, la actriz que hace de Dagny Taggart es Samantha Mathis ("Under the dome") y me conquistó en los 90 con "Rebelión en las ondas" (película que incitaba a la rebelión adolescente frente al automatismo e igualitarismo del sistema educativo estatal americano a través de una radio pirata -no faltan las autoridades estatales y políticos de turno imponiendo su fuerza bruta y su _zapaterismo_ social).

Sobre el debate que inicié:


Lo dice la otra persona, como es lógico.

El que otra persona nos admita en su vida es decisión exclusiva e inapelable de la otra persona. Es SU vida, y por consiguiente las decisiones son sólo suyas.

Eso le corresponde evaluarlo a la otra persona.

El que nosotros pensemos que "merecemos" a tal persona es nuestra evaluación, pero es que la decisión de "aceptarnos" incluso para evaluación corresponde a la otra parte, no a nosotros.


Exacto, pero aquí partes de que la otra persona nos haya visto, tenga conocimiento de nuestra existencia, ¿no? Porque... ¿cómo va a decidir aceptarnos o no para la evaluación?

En otras palabras, *¿hacernos conocer sería objetivamente ético para Ayn Rand o es que uno se da a conocer mediante unos intereses y valores en común que terminan irremediablemente en hacer conocer a las dos personas? *(como por ejemplo, ir al mismo museo habitualmente, lugares donde las dos personas comparten intereses o aficiones y llegan a conocerse sin forzar la "presentación")

Porque si es esto último, parece más obra del "destino", del hado, y no obra nuestra, de nuestra voluntad.

Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ago 2013)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> *¿hacernos conocer sería objetivamente ético para Ayn Rand o es que uno se da a conocer mediante unos intereses y valores en común que terminan irremediablemente en hacer conocer a las dos personas? *
> 
> Porque si es esto último, parece más obra del "destino", del hado, y no obra nuestra, de nuestra voluntad



Darse a conocer y hasta "venderse" es TOTALMENTE ÉTICO desde el Objetivismo.

Observa como Howard Roark "entra" descaradamente a Dominique en la escena de la cantera:

[YOUTUBE]Br3AipG2bbU[/YOUTUBE]

Si te interesa una mujer abiertamente ponte a hablar con ella y hasta invítala a tomar algo. Como lo más natural del mundo. Con actitud segura de sí misma, relajada y divertida, pase lo que pase.

El "destino" dentro del Objetivismo es algo metafísicamente sin importancia alguna. Uno se construye su vida. La "suerte" se la fabrica uno.


----------



## Kozak (20 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Darse a conocer y hasta "venderse" es TOTALMENTE ÉTICO desde el Objetivismo.
> 
> Observa como Howard Roark "entra" descaradamente a Dominique en la escena de la cantera:
> 
> ...



Los putos cojones.

Ese es el fallo principal que veo al objetivismo, el menospreciar el papel del ciego azar en la vida. Si te toca nacer en Somalia, ya puedes tener las condiciones mentales de un John Galt que en la puta vida vas a crear un motor de electricidad estática ambiental. Como mucho llegarás a saber despanzurrar a un piratilla rival a tiros de Kaláshnikov. En el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Sealand (20 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Los putos cojones.
> 
> Ese es el fallo principal que veo al objetivismo, el menospreciar el papel del ciego azar en la vida. Si te toca nacer en Somalia, ya puedes tener las condiciones mentales de un John Galt que en la puta vida vas a crear un motor de electricidad estática ambiental. Como mucho llegarás a saber despanzurrar a un piratilla rival a tiros de Kaláshnikov. En el mejor de los casos.



Y a la inversa también se puede decir lo mismo, da igual que tengas mala genética, unas capacidades intelectuales reducidas o unas actitudes lamentables; si eres de buena cuna los tuyos se encargarán de que llegues lejos: 



















Idiocracia y cacogénesis en estado puro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Los putos cojones.
> 
> Ese es el fallo principal que veo al objetivismo, el menospreciar el papel del ciego azar en la vida. Si te toca nacer en Somalia, ya puedes tener las condiciones mentales de un John Galt que en la puta vida vas a crear un motor de electricidad estática ambiental. Como mucho llegarás a saber despanzurrar a un piratilla rival a tiros de Kaláshnikov. En el mejor de los casos.



Si eres un John Galt y naces en Somalia, harás lo posible para abandonar el país.

Ayn Rand nació en una pesadilla colectivista como Rusia. Huyó.

Incluso si no consigues huir no se puede decir que hayas fracasado si tienes la actitud correcta. En "Los que vivimos" la protagonista es muerta a tiros al intentar abandonar la URSS. Aún así su muerte se presenta como un éxito existencial, porque es una muerte resultado de un plan de vida sólido.

Y al revés: Uno puede nacer en Suiza o en Japón y terminar siendo un drogadicto o un criminal.

LA SUERTE ES SECUNDARIA, LO QUÉ UNO HACE DE SÍ MISMO ES LO MÁS IMPORTANTE (no lo único) EN LA VIDA.

Einstein evitó combatir en la Primera Guerra Mundial (le "tocaba", pero la evitó). H.J. Eysenck huyó de la Alemania Nazi siendo un adolescente para convertirse en un eminente científico británico....hay 1000 ejemplos de gente "desafortunada" que FORJÓ SU DESTINO aún teniendo circunstancias en contra.



Sealand dijo:


> Y a la inversa también se puede decir lo mismo, da igual que tengas mala genética, unas capacidades intelectuales reducidas o unas actitudes lamentables; si eres de buena cuna los tuyos se encargarán de que llegues lejos:



Indique por favor:

Cuáles son las capacidades intelectuales de los hijos de Esperanza Aguirre.

Cómo sabe usted eso.​


----------



## Kozak (22 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si eres un John Galt y naces en Somalia, harás lo posible para abandonar el país.
> 
> *Ayn Rand nació en una pesadilla colectivista como Rusia. Huyó.*
> 
> ...



Una pesadilla colectivista donde tuvo acceso a una educación y una formación completas y donde nació en el seno de una familia lo bastante cómodamente situada como para poder dedicarse a eso en vez de a ser vendida por cuatro cabras al viejo de la aldea.

Ya que estamos digámoslo todo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Ago 2013)

> Si eres un John Galt y naces en Somalia, harás lo posible para abandonar el país.
> 
> Ayn Rand nació en una pesadilla colectivista como Rusia. Huyó.
> 
> ...



Forjaron su destino porque tuvieron suerte.

Cualquier mínimo cambio del azar y los matan a tiros en la frontera. Y como eso, todo. 

El éxito es un 50% suerte, en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Ago 2013)

> Una muerte a tiros es siempre una estupidez... Arriesgarse a morir a tiros otra...:rolleye: ... Mejor vivo en Rusia que moribundo en la frontera... El éxito existencial es existir, lo otro son pajas mentales...



Podría haberse quedado y llegado a Secretaria General del Partido.

Así habría hecho algo grande de verdad y todo el mundo estudiaría su nombre y obra.


----------



## Kozak (22 Ago 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Forjaron su destino porque tuvieron suerte.
> 
> Cualquier mínimo cambio del azar y los matan a tiros en la frontera. Y como eso, todo.
> 
> El éxito es un 50% suerte, en el mejor de los casos.



Jojojo.

Un 50%.

Yo diría que un 90%. Mínimo.


----------



## Deva (22 Ago 2013)

Uff qué feo todo, vaya ladrillazo. Arte pero de saltar las lágrimas a los gorrinos que lo llamo yo. 
Sus truños más de lo mismo, antiraza total. La tipa como buena perra judía sólo habla de -su Libro-, es decir, víctimas y sacrificios, lo que los pone palote a ellos. Te lo presentan así como "es la verdad", "lo objetivo", su verdad y lo objetivo basándose claro, en su judía escala de valores. A saber, elegidos, ganado, sacrificio, víctimas...Acepta esas relaciones insanas y antiraza donde siempre hay alguna víctima, y no seas tú. Sé objetivo, sé feliz, sé más listo que nadie. ¡Judaízate! "La virtud del egoísmo". 
Y los goyim aplaudiendo con las orejas.

Kozak, ya que te veo por aquí, es un ejemplo que viene que ni pintado para lo que comentaba en el ático de como lo positivo puede acabar convertido en mierda.


----------



## Kozak (22 Ago 2013)

Deva dijo:


> Uff qué feo todo, vaya ladrillazo. Arte pero de saltar las lágrimas a los gorrinos que lo llamo yo.
> Sus truños más de lo mismo, antiraza total. La tipa como buena perra judía sólo habla de -su Libro-, es decir, víctimas y sacrificios, lo que los pone palote a ellos. Te lo presentan así como "es la verdad", "lo objetivo", su verdad y lo objetivo basándose claro, en su judía escala de valores. A saber, elegidos, ganado, sacrificio, víctimas...Acepta esas relaciones insanas y antiraza donde siempre hay alguna víctima, y no seas tú. Sé objetivo, sé feliz, sé más listo que nadie. ¡Judaízate! "La virtud del egoísmo".
> Y los goyim aplaudiendo con las orejas.
> 
> Kozak, ya que te veo por aquí, es un ejemplo que viene que ni pintado para lo que comentaba en el ático de como lo positivo puede acabar convertido en mierda.



¿Y en este caso qué es lo positivo? porque no he visto ni una sola palabra de aprecio, ni por el objetivismo, ni por su escala de valores, ni por su iniciadora.


----------



## El mago de Oz (23 Ago 2013)

Deva dijo:


> Uff qué feo todo, vaya ladrillazo. Arte pero de saltar las lágrimas a los gorrinos que lo llamo yo.
> Sus truños más de lo mismo, antiraza total. La tipa como buena perra judía sólo habla de -su Libro-, es decir, víctimas y sacrificios, lo que los pone palote a ellos. Te lo presentan así como "es la verdad", "lo objetivo", su verdad y lo objetivo basándose claro, en su judía escala de valores. A saber, elegidos, ganado, sacrificio, víctimas...Acepta esas relaciones insanas y antiraza donde siempre hay alguna víctima, y no seas tú. Sé objetivo, sé feliz, sé más listo que nadie. ¡Judaízate! "La virtud del egoísmo".
> Y los goyim aplaudiendo con las orejas.
> 
> Kozak, ya que te veo por aquí, es un ejemplo que viene que ni pintado para lo que comentaba en el ático de como lo positivo puede acabar convertido en mierda.



Una charo de manual. Lo tienes todo hija mía: feminazi, funcionaria, progreta, agresiva, maleducada, grosera, cero autocrítica...

Circulen.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 01:32 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si eres un John Galt y naces en Somalia, harás lo posible para abandonar el país.
> 
> Ayn Rand nació en una pesadilla colectivista como Rusia. Huyó.



Efectivamente.

Pero entramos en terreno vedado: las políticas de inmigración de cada país.

Al huir, habitualmente uno entra como ilegal (o como turista con expectativas de legalizar su situación), lo que se conoce como delito.

Sé que Ayn Rand defiende las fronteras porque de alguna manera eso indica que los ciudadanos son propietarios del país y no están a merced de cualquier "bandido" por azar que intente apoderarse de las propiedades individuales que se encuentran en dicho país. 

Sé que en varios de sus posts, usted ha indicado que al entrar como ilegal, eso es delito, y uno se atiene a las consecuencias.

He leído a varios objetivistas abiertos que consideran que si hay libre circulación de capital entre dichos países, es "ético" que las personas se muevan libremente, aunque sean en un momento dado consideradas "ilegales".

¿cuál es su punto de vista respecto a este tema?

Gracias.


----------



## Deva (23 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Y en este caso qué es lo positivo? porque no he visto ni una sola palabra de aprecio, ni por el objetivismo, ni por su escala de valores, ni por su iniciadora.



Los judíos prostituyen todo lo que tocan. Absolutamente todo. 

Es que no sé por donde empezar de tanto como hay. Es todo. Por el principio supongo...

* *Va* a ser más feliz, ya que *va* a saber que la felicidad es la realización *de los valores racionales de una persona racional*. 
*La felicidad NO es algo que *uno tenga por azar*. 
*La INfelicidad para un Objetivista es *una llamada a la acción, no una desgracia que haya caído sobre uno.*

La judía da por hecho que la felicidad existe como objetivo individual a conseguir. Cuestionable, por no decir Falso. Sigamos...Que además solo depende de uno mismo, es decir, individualismo y miombliguismo salvaje, y que si te esfuerzas "racionalmente" por conseguirlo, lo consigues. Claro, es que con ese concepto de felicidad no hay otra forma de conseguirlo que no sea racional e individualmente, yo, y yo, y nada más que yo, y mi pensamiento racional.
Te abstraes de todo lo demás, te centras en ti, te conviertes en un egoísta, un miserable, un ser racional que solo piensa en sí mismo, y halehop, ya eres feliz, todo un triunfador de la vida! según la judía! 
Sus valores, los vemos ahora, ante nuestros ojos. Judaización. 
Lo malo que ya no eres ni humano, eres una hormiga humanoide como ellos. Pero feliz eh... 

Traducción; Muerte, esto huele a muerte, a falta de humanidad, de espíritu, a máquina, a evolución dirá la judía, sí, a evolución a "cosa", a cualquier cosa menos un humano. Una máquina feliz. Meec. Error. Las máquinas no pueden ser felices. 

Sonaba aparentemente bonito como le suena al hamijo Rand pero es pura basura. Si por felicidad podemos entender digamos "bienestar", y que es algo positivo, loable, digno, vaya vuelta le ha pegado la judía. 
¡Vaya judiada! 

Esta es la transformación de la que te hablo. Cómo algo bueno puede ser transformado, anulado, destruido. Esto es de lo que te quejas en el ático. Esto es destrucción de los fundamentos de la humanidad. De la no judía. La única que hay los elegidos se auto-excluyen.


Lo ves ya? 8:

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 00:42 ----------




El mago de Oz dijo:


> Una charo de manual. Lo tienes todo hija mía: feminazi, funcionaria, progreta, agresiva, maleducada, grosera, cero autocrítica...



Qué pereza...Otro cagoncete moco colgado hiperventillig pa la buambulancia... 
Te remito a mi firma piltrafilla. Cuando tengas algún argumento y no insultos que solo retratan tu indigencia mental vienes y nos los cuentas. 
Tres hervores y cuatro campamentos de verano. 
Eo te absolvo a peccatis tuis.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2013)

> * *Va* a ser más feliz, ya que *va* a saber que la felicidad es la realización *de los valores racionales de una persona racional*.
> *La felicidad NO es algo que *uno tenga por azar*.
> *La INfelicidad para un Objetivista es *una llamada a la acción, no una desgracia que haya caído sobre uno.*
> 
> La judía da por hecho que la felicidad existe como objetivo individual a conseguir. Cuestionable, por no decir Falso. Sigamos...Que además solo depende de uno mismo, es decir, individualismo y miombliguismo salvaje, y que si te esfuerzas "racionalmente" por conseguirlo, lo consigues. Claro, es que con ese concepto de felicidad no hay otra forma de conseguirlo que no sea racional e individualmente, yo, y yo, y nada más que yo, y mi pensamiento racional.



Es que es así.

¿O es usted de esas pobres gentes que sólo son "felices" el domingo que su equipo de fútbol gana la Copa X?. 



> Te abstraes de todo lo demás, te centras en ti, te conviertes en un egoísta,



Es que lo demás es secundario para el fin de la felicidad.

Es como cuando usted conduce: Usted se "abstrae" de la niña jugando en el asiento trasero o de si se ha caido agua en el maletero.

Si no se abstrae", se pega una Hostia.

Hay que estar a lo que se está en cada momento.

¿Quiere usted ser feliz?: Pues lo más importante es usted.



> ...un miserable, un ser racional que solo piensa en sí mismo...



¿Un ser racional que piensa en sí mismo es un "miserable"? ::



> ya no eres ni humano, eres una hormiga humanoide



Las Hormigas son COLECTIVISTAS:

[YOUTUBE]VZxA8ZIOd3k[/YOUTUBE]

(ATENCIÓN A LA LETRA. ES 100% VERÍDICA)

Los "Hombres-Hormiga" son precisamente los de las utopías colectivistas.

Como dijo Leonard Peikoff (heredero intelecutal de Ayn Rand):

_Si las Hormigas filosofaran serían colectivistas y el Marxismo o el Hegelianismo sería ciertamente apropiado para su naturaleza_​


> esto huele a muerte, a falta de humanidad, de espíritu



Hay más Espíritu en al primera página de este hilo que en todas las Misas católicas de cada domingo.



> a máquina,



Las máquinas tiene el espíritu de sus creadores.

Nada hay más espiritual que una máquina hermosa inteligentemente diseñada y construida con habilidad.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 00:07 ----------




Deva dijo:


> Los judíos prostituyen todo lo que tocan.
> 
> La judía da por hecho
> 
> ...



¿Es usted Cristiano?.


----------



## Kozak (24 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Es usted Cristiano?.



Más quisiera ella. Es follacamellos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Más quisiera ella. Es follacamellos.



Supongamos que es Musulmana: para os Musulmanes Jesús (un Judío) es uno de los profetas.

Supongamos que es Cristiana: Sigue a un Judío.

Haga uno lo que haga termina siguiend a un Judío:

¿Procapitalista?. A Ayn Rand.

¿Anti Capitalista?. A Karl Marx.

¿Psicologicista?. A Freud y a Wilhelm Reich.

¿"Humanista" ateo?. A Isaac Asimov.​
Los Judíos están totalmente instalados en todas las tendencias de pensamiento imaginables.

Querer quitar "influencias judías" de la propia vida es pretender DEJAR DE PENSAR, simplemente.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (25 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FDpW1yHLw9U[/YOUTUBE]
Vicisitud y sordidez: Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ago 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> Vicisitud y sordidez: Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas.



Cito:

_El texto, ya lo he dicho, es de una de las novelas de la “escritora” y “filósofa” rusa Ayn Rand, no muy conocida en España – casi todo lo publicado aquí proviene de editoriales argentinas, donde el delirio del Peronismo logró hacerla popular – pero sí es una figura de culto y agriculto en los Estados Unidos, un país en el que Rand es el faro de la derecha más desaforadamente ultraliberal. No sólo eso; Ayn Rand es la mentora espiritual e ideológica del mayor responsable de la crisis que estamos viviendo: Alan Greenspan, el instigador de toda la barra libre financiera que ahora implica perder una parte sustancial de nuestros derechos y dinero a mayor gloria y rescate de la banca.
_​
2 meteduras de pata galácticas en el primer párrafo:

* ¿Qué tiene que ver el Peronismo con Ayn Rand?. El Peronismo es Colectivista.

* Greenspan fue denunciado por el Instituto Ayn Rand cuando empezó a hacer lo que hizo en la FED. Decir que "Ayn Rand era la guí del creador de la crisis" es tan de estúpidos ignorantes como decir "Jesucristo fue el responsable de la II Guerra Mundial" (porque Hitler fue bautizado como católico)​
Quien ha escrito esto no tiene ni puta idea de nada, escribe de oídas y no le importan los hechos. Toda una "refutación".


----------



## Deva (27 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Quiere usted ser feliz?: Pues lo más importante es usted.



Claro, y si no me hace feliz sacar la basura la tiro por la ventana y los demás que se jodan. Eso dices, no? Eso no me convierte en feliz me convierte en un necio. Un necio feliz si quieres pero un necio a fin de cuentas.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Un ser racional que piensa en sí mismo es un "miserable"? ::



Alguien racional ya sabe que eso de "ser feliz" son pamplinas, que cuanto más dispuesto a serlo menos lo eres. Los idiotas son felices no las personas racionales. 



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Como dijo Leonard Peikoff (heredero intelecutal de Ayn Rand):



¿Otro judío?



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las máquinas tiene el espíritu de sus creadores.
> Nada hay más espiritual que una máquina hermosa inteligentemente diseñada y construida con habilidad.



Las máquinas no tienen espíritu ¿Y tú presumes de racional?



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Es usted Cristiano?.



No, ni marxista, hegeliana, ni me gusta el fútbol.


----------



## Kozak (27 Ago 2013)

Deva dijo:


> Las máquinas no tienen espíritu



¿Que no? ¡Y carácter! Como sabe todo el que haya tenido un coche inglés, francés o (glups) italiano.


----------



## Metge (27 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Que no? ¡Y carácter! Como sabe todo el que haya tenido un coche inglés, francés o (glups) *italiano*.



Coche italiano..._hoija_, eso ya es S/M, a veteranos de cabeza o permaban ::


----------



## Deva (27 Ago 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> quien quiera defender su "libertad" (coyuntural-sustentada desde arriba por el estado) tendrá que defender al estado para poder defenderla, porque de querer defender la libertad a secas, sin fronteras, sin dnis, sin aranceles... se encontrará con que perderá libertad... Lo que menos le interesa a esta gente es la "libertad" a secas, es "su libertad" (la alcanzada y explicada en un proceso histórico, en una situación social estable cuya explicación está en los estados)... Lo que menos desea esta gente es asumir el propio destino de su vida, ya que de asumirlo, pero de verdad, probablemente acabasen arruinados, muertos o saqueados.



Libeggales !!!


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 2 meteduras de pata galácticas en el primer párrafo:
> 
> * *¿Qué tiene que ver el Peronismo con Ayn Rand?. El Peronismo es Colectivista.*
> Eso se lo tiene que explicar a los peronistas porque no se enteran.
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Ago 2013)

Y la relación de Séneca con las buenas costumbres, la moral estóica y la ética son innegables (repasemos su catálogo literario)...el problema es que luego estaba de colegueo con Nerón de pastis y buenri.

Se llama "consejos vendo, que para mí no tengo".


----------



## DoctorGonzo (27 Ago 2013)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Y la relación de Séneca con las buenas costumbres, la moral estóica y la ética son innegables (repasemos su catálogo literario)...el problema es que luego estaba de colegueo con Nerón de pastis y buenri.
> 
> Se llama "consejos vendo, que para mí no tengo".



Gran verdad y aplicable también a la señora Ayn Rand.


----------



## -TSG- (27 Ago 2013)

Creo que con el tema del peronismo se refiere a que el peronismo fue tan traumático para los antiperonistas que estos abrazaron como locos a Ayn Rand.
A mi personalmente el blog este de visicitud y sordidez me parece lamentable aunque estoy lejos de ser randiano, las entradas contra Le Corbusier son infames, y claro, hace lo que hace escudándose en la broma, la ironía y las referencias a la cultura basura, no podría hacer lo mismo tratando el tema en serio.

Hay un arte que creo que es totalmente antirandiano y que siempre me ha llamado la atención pese a que suele ser menospreciado, el Rococó.































El mismo término Rococó nació como una forma peyorativa para dirigirse a este arte, todavía subsiste la imagen del Rococó como arte "degenerado", como una cosa hortera de la nobleza afeminada y ociosa, es curioso como los revolucionarios franceses atacaban las costumbres supuéstamente afeminadas de la nobleza, Stendhal por ejemplo, que además era un antiespañol furibundo, se mofa mucho de la costumbre de empolvar las pelucas. Los caballeritos del mohín... En esta época y dentro de lo que luego se llamó rococó había muchas mujeres, la penúltima imagen que pongo es una pintura de Angelica Kauffmann.

La contrapartida al Rococó fueron los cuadros más viriles de Jaques Louis David que luego fue revolucionario y pintor del puerco Napoleón. ¿Randiano?


----------



## H. Roark (27 Ago 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Supongamos que es Musulmana: para os Musulmanes Jesús (un Judío) es uno de los profetas.
> 
> Supongamos que es Cristiana: Sigue a un Judío.
> 
> ...



Cristo, si existió algo parecido al personaje histórico descrito, podría ser lo que se quiera, pero el cristianismo fue una construcción plenamente europea varios siglos posterior a este, y la base de la filosofía cristiana es la más opuesta posible al judaísmo en sus dos principales características: 1º Cambiar la doble moral intragrupo/extragrupo propia de los judíos por una universal 2º Convertir una religión para "vivir en la Tierra" como es el judaísmo por una dirigida al más allá. Que esta religión fuera diseñada así por, y triunfara entre, la raza con más tendencia altruistas innatas de la Tierra (en un sentido biológico, que no coincide con el randiano) tampoco es ninguna coincidencia.

De todos modos te olvidas de Grecia, Roma, el Renacimiento y toda la cultura y pensamiento europeos entre este y el siglo XIX donde la influencia judía fue cercana a 0. 

De hecho si alguien influyó a alguien fue la filosofía europea, desde Aristóteles a Descartes, Nietzsche o Leibniz, a Rand, especialmente la pagana, y no a la inversa.


----------



## Kozak (27 Ago 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quien pretenda ser "libre" al margen del estado es que no sabe lo que dice... En realidad sin el estado no podrá explicar su libertad (libertad para comerciar y vender o no ser agredido por un tercero, ni lo que llaman "derecho natural" (que no existe))...
> 
> Quien hable de la libertad a secas, como si fuese un "ciudadano del mundo" es que no entiende nada... Lo gracioso es que quien quiera defender su "libertad" (coyuntural-sustentada desde arriba por el estado) tendrá que defender al estado para poder defenderla, porque de querer defender la libertad a secas, sin fronteras, sin dnis, sin aranceles... se encontrará con que perderá libertad... Lo que menos le interesa a esta gente es la "libertad" a secas, es "su libertad" (la alcanzada y explicada en un proceso histórico, en una situación social estable cuya explicación está en los estados)... Lo que menos desea esta gente es asumir el propio destino de su vida, ya que de asumirlo, pero de verdad, probablemente acabasen arruinados, muertos o saqueados.



El Estado es maligno.

Pero es un mal necesario, puesto que en un territorio donde no haya Estado, el vacío de poder lo ocuparán otros Estados limítrofes. Y para ese viaje no hacían falta estas alforjas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Ago 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> El Estado es maligno.
> 
> Pero es un mal necesario, puesto que en un territorio donde no haya Estado, el vacío de poder lo ocuparán otros Estados limítrofes. Y para ese viaje no hacían falta estas alforjas.



No es que sea maligno. *El estado es como la Electricidad*: Algo muy bueno LIMITADO pero LETAL si no tiene límites.

Las etimologías son fascinantes.

* El ESTADO es LO QUE HAY, por eso se le llama "estado", porque es algo casi "preexistente" o "natural" cuando se juntan muchos hombres en un territorio durante mucho tiempo.

* La CONSTITUCIÓN es algo NUEVO, algo que "constituye" algo que NO HABÍA ANTES. Esto es: Una LIMITACIÓN "antinatural" al estado.​
Por eso Trevijano dice que la "Constitucion española" de 1978 NO ES TAL, porque no constituye nada ni marca límite alguno al estado "natural" del 18 de Julio de 1936.

Trevijano explica como las Constituciones son como cadenas que limitan los movimientos del peligroso perro guardián que es el estado, que es necesario pero peligrosísimo sin control y sin límites.

Un estado sin límites es como una bestia feroz suelta por la calle y sin bozal.

Por eso Ayn Rand escribió esta aparente enormidad:

_Es mucho mejor vivir solo en una isla desierta que en la Unión Soviética_​


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (30 Ago 2013)

> Es mucho mejor vivir solo en una isla desierta que en la Unión Soviética



Pues menuda soplapollez. En la URSS se tiene la opción de medrar y llegar muy lejos. 

Hay que ser más pragmático: si te toca vivir en una dictadura, trepa. Si es una democracia, trepa, pero sin asesinatos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ago 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pues menuda soplapollez. En la URSS se tiene la opción de medrar y llegar muy lejos.



Los fantasmas de los condenados en los _*Procesos de Moscú*_ le dierían lo equivocado que está usted si pudiesen hablar con usted.







En la URSS NADIE estaba seguro.







https://www.google.com/search?q=van...O27QbCy4GgCQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=677









MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Hay que ser más pragmático: si te toca vivir en una dictadura, trepa. Si es una democracia, trepa, pero sin asesinatos.



Pragmático = Práctico.

¿Pero qué "practicidad" "practica" usted si no tiene una TEORÍA sobre qué quiere?.

Decir "_*hay que ser pragmático"*_ es como decir _*"no tengo ni puta idea de qué es bueno o malo para mí, lo veré sobre la marcha"*_.

¿Le parece a usted esto serio intelectualmente?.


----------



## Kozak (31 Ago 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Pues menuda soplapollez. En la URSS se tiene la opción de medrar y llegar muy lejos.
> 
> Hay que ser más pragmático: *si te toca vivir en una dictadura, trepa*. Si es una democracia, trepa, pero sin asesinatos.



¿No sabes que cuanto más alto, más dura es la caída?

Supongo que eso no os lo enseñan en Derecho.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ago 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> Vicisitud y sordidez: Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas.



Sigo citando:

_Y ahora toca explicar, de una vez, el “Objetivismo”. ¿Se acuerdan de cuando, al estudiar filosofía en BUP – feck, esas siglas delantan lo viejuno que soy – mentes como Kant o Descartes intentaban demostrar la existencia del mundo que percibíamos? Bueno, pues esta señora lo resolvió de una forma radical, con un axioma que entró de lleno en las grandes antologías del mongolismo: “La existencia existe”. Con dos… bueno, con el tipo de genitales que este ser tuviese.

Lógicamente, “La existencia existe” era una frase mongólica, sí_​
Es un _*Axioma*_, imbécil.

No puedes refutarlo porque todo intento de refutarlo es autocontradictorio.

Si Kant o Descartes no se dieron cuenta de estar verdad elemental y Ayn Rans sí no es culpa de nadie.

_En este blog se cachondean de todo el delirio filosófico que Rand intentaba mantener en pie._​
Esto dice el blog citado:

_As a result, there is quite a bit of truth to Objectivism, but it is so inextricably mixed with falsehoods and errors that it is in many respects a compendium of half-truths. Nonetheless, despite her non sequiturs, over-generalisations, incompetent formulations, pseudo-empirical references, and other bunglings, she should still be regarded as an important, and even great thinker. Many far more famous philosophers made equally egregious errors._

Ayn Rand Contra Human Nature: The Shorter ARCHN: Introduction​
Ayn Rand era una buena pensadora pero con fallos (¿quién no tiene fallos?).

Por cierto, compré el libro del autor del blog hace 6 años:


----------



## DoctorGonzo (31 Ago 2013)

> Sigo citando:
> 
> _Y ahora toca explicar, de una vez, el “Objetivismo”. ¿Se acuerdan de cuando, al estudiar filosofía en BUP – feck, esas siglas delantan lo viejuno que soy – mentes como Kant o Descartes intentaban demostrar la existencia del mundo que percibíamos? Bueno, pues esta señora lo resolvió de una forma radical, con un axioma que entró de lleno en las grandes antologías del mongolismo: “La existencia existe”. Con dos… bueno, con el tipo de genitales que este ser tuviese.
> 
> ...



Sabía que le gustaría el blog señor AYN RANDiano2. ::
De hecho lo encontré de casualidad consultando otra cosa. De todas maneras seria interesante que diera su opinión al autor directamente, creo que puede comentarlo directamente allí. Yo personalmente también discrepo en algunas cosas, a mi Mad Men me parece una obra maestra.


----------



## ferengi (2 Sep 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]FDpW1yHLw9U[/YOUTUBE]
> Vicisitud y sordidez: Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas.



Por si la gente no lo sabe, soy fan de star trek (aunque llamandome ferengi, no es muy dificil)...

Sinceramente esa escena, ni cuando la vi la primera vez la interprete como una llamada al colectivismo y al sacrificarse por los demas... lo vi... como mucho gente lo vio...que resolvia la pregunta de si kirk y spock eran gays...

Spock en un primer momento dice que lo hace "por lo demas" pero luego dice claramente "usted siempre sera mi "amigo"" con una emotiva despedida para kirk....una de las escenas... mas romanticas que he visto jamas en el cine...

las interpretaciones pues bueno cada cual tiene una pero algunas son desde, que spock no pudo soportar en la ira de khan que kirk le hubiera sido infiel con una rubia cualquiera y que tuviera una familia hetero...su desamor le hizo suicidarse...otras como que preferio sacrificarse el antes de que muriera el amor de su vida kirk...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Sep 2013)

Sigo destripando el blog:

_Pero lo fundamental del Objetivismo, lo que cautivó a tantos y tantos lectores de ‘El Manantial’ era algo terriblemente simple y atractivo: el egoísmo era el valor supremo a través del cual toda persona podría realizarse como ser humano. El altruismo, preocuparse por el prójimo y demás lindezas, eran el mayor mal al que la humanidad enfrentarse pudiera. Toda forma de control gubernamental era la manera en la que la masa “saqueadores” se aprovechaban de los logros individuo genial. Sólo el capitalismo laissez faire radical – también llamado capitalismo libertario o anarcocapitalismo – era el único sistema en el que se respetase la dignidad humana_

Vicisitud y sordidez: Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas.​
Ayn Rand REPUDIÓ DURÍSIMAMENTE EL ANARCOCAPITALISMO, diciendo que los "anarcocapitalistas" harían mucho mejor y estarían "much cleaner" ingresando en una partido marxista.

El capitalismo es incompatible con la ausencia de estado, porque sin estado no hay orden jurídico.

Es lo que tiene escribir de oídas y por mero odio visceral sobre un tema del cual tienes un conocimiento superficial: Metes la pata en cada párrafo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (2 Sep 2013)

> ¿No sabes que cuanto más alto, más dura es la caída?
> 
> Supongo que eso no os lo enseñan en Derecho.



Nos enseñan que fuera de la política, caerse es jodido.

Y que siempre puedes convencer a otro para que lo haga por ti.



> Los fantasmas de los condenados en los Procesos de Moscú le dierían lo equivocado que está usted si pudiesen hablar con usted.



Se equivocaron en una cosa muy simple: eran cabezas visibles. La primera regla es "estar sin estar", aunque con un jefe psicótico y con delirios como Stalin es más jodido, sigue siendo igual de arriesgado que largarte: te pueden matar.



> Pragmático = Práctico.
> 
> ¿Pero qué "practicidad" "practica" usted si no tiene una TEORÍA sobre qué quiere?.
> 
> ...



¿Quién le ha dicho que no tenga claro qué quiero?


----------



## latiendo (2 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿O es usted de esas pobres gentes que sólo son "felices" el domingo que su equipo de fútbol gana la Copa X?.



Como yo lo veo, efectivamente la razón puede llevarnos a experimentar un sentimiento de felicidad (que se yo… resolviendo un problema matemático por ejemplo), pero los sentimientos, las emociones… también existen, y también pueden hacer que experimentemos felicidad…

Sea como sea lo que para mí está claro es que la felicidad no es un atributo de la razón sino del alma humana.

Como diría vuestro “odiado” Immanuel Kant: “La felicidad no es un ideal de la razón, sino de la imaginación”

Y tiene razón ¿Sí o no?

atributo.
(Del lat. attribūtum).
1. m. Cada una de las cualidades o propiedades de un ser.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (2 Sep 2013)

ferengi dijo:


> Por si la gente no lo sabe, soy fan de star trek (aunque llamandome ferengi, no es muy dificil)...
> 
> Sinceramente esa escena, ni cuando la vi la primera vez la interprete como una llamada al colectivismo y al sacrificarse por los demas... lo vi... como mucho gente lo vio...que resolvia la pregunta de si kirk y spock eran gays...
> 
> ...



¡Uy! pero como se atreve a insinuar que Shin'tagai Spock y el capitán James T. Kirk hacían guarreridas intergalácticas, señor ferengi.:no: 
Spock como buen vulcaniano es asexual.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> ¡Uy! pero como se atreve a insinuar que Shin'tagai Spock y el capitán James T. Kirk hacían guarreridas intergalácticas, señor ferengi.:no:
> Spock como buen vulcaniano es asexual.



lo cual no quita para que puedan tener una relacion platonica... ::


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> Vicisitud y sordidez: Ayn Rand: Cómo convertir a los freaks en una cuadrilla de gilipollas.




[YOUTUBE]J1qk19ZreZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kozak (4 Sep 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> ¡Uy! pero como se atreve a insinuar que Shin'tagai Spock y el capitán James T. Kirk hacían guarreridas intergalácticas, señor ferengi.:no:
> *Spock como buen vulcaniano es asexual.*



Claro, y el Pon Farr es un producto de mi imaginación...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Sep 2013)

DoctorGonzo dijo:


> Sabía que le gustaría el blog señor AYN RANDiano2. ::



Lo vi hace años. Es un blog muy divertido.

Le entrada sobre Ayn Rand...me pareció _bien_ en su día.

¿Por qué _bien_ si pone a parir a Ayn rand?.

Por el famoso dicho de Dalí:

_Que hablen de mí, aunque sea bien._​


ferengi dijo:


> Por si la gente no lo sabe, soy fan de star trek (aunque llamandome ferengi, no es muy dificil)...
> 
> Sinceramente esa escena, ni cuando la vi la primera vez la interprete como una llamada al colectivismo y al sacrificarse por los demas... lo vi... como mucho gente lo vio...que resolvia la pregunta de si kirk y spock eran gays...
> 
> Spock en un primer momento dice que lo hace "por lo demas" pero luego dice claramente "usted siempre sera mi "amigo"" con una emotiva despedida para kirk....una de las escenas... mas romanticas que he visto jamas en el cine...



Me da impresión de que además de aficionado a Star Trek es usted Homosexual Masculino.

Sólo los Homosexuales Masculinos ven manifestaciones "Gays" en donde evidentemente no las hay.


----------



## Kozak (7 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo vi hace años. Es un blog muy divertido.
> 
> Le entrada sobre Ayn Rand...me pareció _bien_ en su día.
> 
> ...



A mí me da la impresión de que Vd. tiene bastante influencia de la cultura rusa... por el terrible "gaydar" que gasta.

Entre Spock y Kirk hay un rollito raro, raro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Sep 2013)

> A mí me da la impresión de que Vd. tiene bastante influencia de la cultura rusa... por el terrible "gaydar" que gasta.



Uh...¿qué es la "gaydar"? :

Curiosamente me estoy replanteando el carácter Ruso de Ayn Rand refelxionando sobre sus posts.

Ayn rand decía detestar a Rusia, pero tiene usted razón que sus temas de "almas perdidas" (Peter Keating), "almas torturadas" (la Srta. Francon), "almas malvadas" (Elsworth Toohey) y "redención", "condena"... son típicamente rusos.

Curiosamente el "trasfondo humano" de películas como "El Manantial" son personas SIN GRANDES PASIONES , personas que sólo piensan en segior la corriente, ser populartes y ganar dinero...es decir, AMERICANOS.

Los protagonistas (tanto "buenos" como "malos") son...Rusos. Rusos "disfrazados" de americanos y trasplantados a USA por la mente de la Sra. Rand.

Otro Judío Ruso que me encanta:







Me resulta fascinante como estos judíos rusos son capaces de convertirse en _"más americanos que el pastel de manzana"_.

Cuando era niño para mí Asimov era la quintaesencia de _"lo bueno de América"_... un señor nacido (supe después) en una aldea Rusa (Petrovichi).



> Entre Spock y Kirk hay un rollito raro, raro.



¿En qué se manifiesta?.

Yo veo sólo estrecha amistad, como la que tengo yo con algunos hombres.


----------



## Kozak (8 Sep 2013)

El "gaydar" es digamos el "detector de homosexualidad". Vamos, lo que todas las españolas tenían roto cuando se enamoraban de Rock Hudson o Ricky Martin.

Veo que no soy el único que ve la enorme influencia cultural de Rusia en Ayn Rand. Y efectivamente Isaac Asimov, tan asociado a la ciencia americana, era ruso de nacimiento. Aún más: el otro gran divulgador científico del siglo XX, Carl Sagan, también venía de una familia de judíos rusos aunque él ya era estadounidense de nacimiento.

Lo mejor de los EE.UU. nunca ha sido su cultura "original", sino el hecho de haber creado un sistema en el que las personas con talento de todo el mundo podían desarrollar sus capacidades al máximo. La familia Asímov o la Sagan en la Rusia de principios del siglo XX podía aspirar como mucho a que el siguiente pogrom solo les quemara la casa y los dejara vivir. Pero en los EE.UU. podían tener una casa sin miedo a que se la arrasaran con la aquiescencia de las autoridades, montar un negocio, trabajar tranquilamente y con el dinero ahorrado mandar a los hijos a la universidad, de donde saldrían convertidos en personas respetadas y respetables, y voces que la gente se detendría a escuchar.


----------



## y punto pelota (8 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo mejor de los EE.UU. nunca ha sido su cultura "original", sino el hecho de haber creado un sistema en el que las personas con talento de todo el mundo podían desarrollar sus capacidades al máximo. La familia Asímov o la Sagan en la Rusia de principios del siglo XX podía aspirar como mucho a que el siguiente pogrom solo les quemara la casa y los dejara vivir. Pero en los EE.UU. podían tener una casa sin miedo a que se la arrasaran con la aquiescencia de las autoridades, montar un negocio, trabajar tranquilamente y con el dinero ahorrado mandar a los hijos a la universidad, de donde saldrían convertidos en personas respetadas y respetables, y voces que la gente se detendría a escuchar.



Meritocracia. El sistema más justo posible (quizá el único sistema justo posible).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> El "gaydar" es digamos el "detector de homosexualidad". Vamos, lo que todas las españolas tenían roto cuando se enamoraban de Rock Hudson o Ricky Martin.



¿Pero acaso alguien sospechaba de Rock Hudson?.

Hasta los años 1970 ser homosexual era un TABÚ ABSOLUTO, y Rock Hudson era un "activo económico" para los estudios, así que "camuflaban" cuidadosímamente su homosexualidad:













Escribí hilo sobre las verdaderas causas de la muerte de Rock Hudson:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-murieron-rock-hudson-y-freddie-mercury.html

En 1985 se anunció que se estaba muriendo de SIDA (causado por su consumo de Poppers, no por ningún fantasmagórico "VIH").

El público -aún en 1985- recibió como un shock la noticia de que fuese homosexual.

Me he leído varias Biografías de Rock Hudson para escribir el hilo. Antes de 1985 muy pocas personas sospechaban de su homosexualidad, que hasta los años 1970 Rock Hudson mismo escondió meticulosamente.

Le recuerdo que hasta los años 1970 era perfectamente posible chantajear por muchísimo dinero a un hombre a cambio de no revelar su homosexualidad, y que la policía hacía redadas en garitos homosexuales y después publicaba (como escarnio) los nombres de los detenidos... algunos hombres SE SUICIDABAN al saber que su homosexualidad iba a ser revelada.

eran otros tiempos.

Culpar a las mujeres por no detectar la homosexualidad de Rock Hudson es absurdo. No era "detectable" en absoluto.


----------



## Kozak (9 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Pero acaso alguien sospechaba de Rock Hudson?.
> 
> Hasta los años 1970 ser homosexual era un TABÚ ABSOLUTO, y Rock Hudson era un "activo económico" para los estudios, así que "camuflaban" cuidadosímamente su homosexualidad:
> 
> ...



¿Y la de Ricky Martin?


----------



## desenladrillador (9 Sep 2013)

Opino que "objetivismo" no es un movimiento artístico, como mucho es una tema o un motivo, hablando con propiedad.

Lo que nos ha enseñado son ilustraciones de tipo comercial, bastante estandarizadas. Y en el terreno de la ilustración hay autores mucho más interesantes.

Y desde luego no elegiré un sistema moral creado desde cero porque me guste la portada de un DVD.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Sep 2013)

desenladrillador dijo:


> Opino que "objetivismo" no es un movimiento artístico, como mucho es una tema o un motivo, hablando con propiedad.



La tendencia artística respaldada por el Objetivismo es el *Realismo Romántico*.

* _*Realismo*_, por presentar cosas que son o podrían ser.

* _*Romántico*_ por presentarlas como _deberían_ ser (en contraposición al Naturalismo que las presenta como son).​


desenladrillador dijo:


> Lo que nos ha enseñado son ilustraciones de tipo comercial, bastante estandarizadas. Y en el terreno de la ilustración hay autores mucho más interesantes.



¿Puede presentar ejemplos? :

Entiéndame: No presento estas ilustraciones como el Non PLus Ultra del mérito artístico.

Lo más interesante es _*qué*_ presentan, no _*cómo*_ lo presentan.

* Es desgraciadamente muy raro que se presenten imágenes positivas de las cosas y las personas _"cómo podrían y deberían ser"_.

* Es mucho más frecuente desgraciadamente que se presenten las peores posibilidades del ser humano:



















No es ya sólo que estos cuadros sean o no sean "feos" (que lo son).

No es que sean o no sean arte (SON ARTE, incluso arte con mérito técnico algunos de ellos).

Es que son PROFUNDAMENTE MALIGNOS Y PERJUDICIALES para el espíritu de quienes los contemplan.

El contraste con los cuadros preferidos de Ayn Rand es evidente:















desenladrillador dijo:


> Y desde luego no elegiré un sistema moral creado desde cero porque me guste la portada de un DVD.



La portada del DVD le da a usted un mensaje "telegráfico" de cómo es el Objetivismo.

Un día de estos abriré hilo extractando los principios objetivistas.


----------



## Sunwukung (10 Sep 2013)

> Es que son PROFUNDAMENTE MALIGNOS Y PERJUDICIALES para el espíritu de quienes los contemplan.
> 
> El contraste con los cuadros preferidos de Ayn Rand es evidente:



esto me recuerda, aunque quizás no es exactamente lo mismo, lo que decía Jodorowsky de que el arte debe ser para sanar o no es arte.


----------



## latiendo (11 Sep 2013)

Pues a mí eso del Arte Objetivista y Realismo Romántico me parece fantástico, realmente fantástico.

real.
(Del lat. res, rei).
1. adj. Que tiene existencia verdadera y efectiva.

fantástico, ca.
(Del lat. phantastĭcus, y este del gr. φανταστικός).
1. adj. Quimérico, fingido, que no tiene realidad y consiste solo en la imaginación.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la fantasía.

«Dos cosas me llenan la mente con un siempre renovado y acrecentado asombro y admiración por mucho que continuamente reflexione sobre ellas: el firmamento estrellado sobre mí y la ley moral dentro de mí».

Immanuel Kant


----------



## Kozak (11 Sep 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues a mí eso del Arte Objetivista y Realismo Romántico me parece fantástico, realmente fantástico.
> 
> real.
> (Del lat. res, rei).
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Estos ilustrados eran la polla, de verdad. Cómo se puede ser tan pánfilo.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Sep 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues a mí eso del Arte Objetivista y Realismo Romántico me parece fantástico, realmente fantástico.
> 
> real.
> (Del lat. res, rei).
> ...



Creo que la crítica que Rand hacía a la incógnita del origen de la moral Kantiana se debilita bastante si se argumenta a favor de una rudimentaria moral innata, de base biológica, fuente natural de la formulación social y legal de esta. Y a la vez se fortalece la postura de Kant. Curiosamente también fortalece el concepto de "derecho natural" propio de corrientes liberales a la vez que daña la solidez de la ética Randiana.


----------



## Kozak (11 Sep 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> *Creo que la crítica que Rand hacía a la incógnita del origen de la moral Kantiana se debilita bastante si se argumenta a favor de una rudimentaria moral innata, de base biológica, fuente natural de la formulación social y legal de esta.* Y a la vez se fortalece la postura de Kant. Curiosamente también fortalece el concepto de "derecho natural" propio de corrientes liberales a la vez que daña la solidez de la ética Randiana.



Argumento que se desmonta en cuanto se observa cinco minutos un patio de colegio real.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Argumento que se desmonta en cuanto se observa cinco minutos un patio de colegio real.



No, no lo hace. Es cuestión de grados. Decir que tenemos un cierto sentido moral innato no es equivalente a decir que ese instinto moral sea total, coincida con la moral imperante, y se imponga a todo el resto de instintos, por lo que los niños van a ser ángeles. Ni mucho menos hay que confundir esa postura con nada parecido al _buen salvaje_ de Rousseau. 

Más bien se compone de una serie de inclinaciones innatas, cierta repulsa hacia el sufrimiento ajeno y la sangre, empatía, emociones como la camaradería y el honor, el miedo a ser rechazado por el grupo, y su opuesto, es decir, estímulo en los centros de recompensa del cerebro cuando adquirimos reputación -y en general cuando actuamos de forma acorde a como nuestros genes quieren que actuemos, equivocadamente o no-, un instintivo sentido de la propiedad, amor filial, instinto de protección hacia las mujeres y niños (los genéticamente cercanos), etc. Un niño, o adulto, puede actuar en contra de esos instintos si tiene un incentivo suficiente, pero _siente_ que está actuando mal. E igual que tenemos una moralidad instintiva tenemos otras inclinaciones que nos llevan, en función de la situación, a actuar en contra de esta, y eso no significa que esta no exista.

Por supuesto este sentido moral se puede tener con mayor o menor intensidad en función de la naturaleza de cada cuál (y probablemente no dentro de mucho empecemos a identificar los genes que lo regulan, ya hay identificados algunos ligados a la agresión y a la pobre función ejecutiva), pero los únicos niños de colegio que no lo tienen en absoluto son los entorno al 2% que son psicópatas (algo que sabemos de origen biológico -una arquitectura cerebral característica- y casi siempre innato -con las excepciones de accidentes que causen daño cerebral en las zonas del cerebro ligadas a la moral y traumas muy graves en la infancia-).


----------



## latiendo (11 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Estos ilustrados eran la polla, de verdad. Cómo se puede ser tan pánfilo.



Kozak, lo de la “ley moral dentro de mí” le suena a chino, o no la tiene o es incapaz de reconocerla. Así que estamos ante un psicópata discapacitado o ante un tonto (o atontado). Es bueno conocerlos. ¡Hala! ¡Apuntao!


----------



## Kozak (12 Sep 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> No, no lo hace. Es cuestión de grados. Decir que tenemos un cierto sentido moral innato no es equivalente a decir que ese instinto moral sea total, coincida con la moral imperante, y se imponga a todo el resto de instintos, por lo que los niños van a ser ángeles. Ni mucho menos hay que confundir esa postura con nada parecido al _buen salvaje_ de Rousseau.
> 
> Más bien se compone de una serie de inclinaciones innatas, cierta repulsa hacia el sufrimiento ajeno y la sangre, empatía, emociones como la camaradería y el honor, *el miedo a ser rechazado por el grupo, y su opuesto, es decir, estímulo en los centros de recompensa del cerebro cuando adquirimos reputación* -y en general cuando actuamos de forma acorde a como nuestros genes quieren que actuemos, equivocadamente o no-, un instintivo sentido de la propiedad, amor filial, instinto de protección hacia las mujeres y niños (los genéticamente cercanos), etc. Un niño, o adulto, puede actuar en contra de esos instintos si tiene un incentivo suficiente, pero _siente_ que está actuando mal. E igual que tenemos una moralidad instintiva tenemos otras inclinaciones que nos llevan, en función de la situación, a actuar en contra de esta, y eso no significa que esta no exista.
> 
> Por supuesto este sentido moral se puede tener con mayor o menor intensidad en función de la naturaleza de cada cuál (y probablemente no dentro de mucho empecemos a identificar los genes que lo regulan, ya hay identificados algunos ligados a la agresión y a la pobre función ejecutiva), pero los únicos niños de colegio que no lo tienen en absoluto son los entorno al 2% que son psicópatas (algo que sabemos de origen biológico -una arquitectura cerebral característica- y casi siempre innato -con las excepciones de accidentes que causen daño cerebral en las zonas del cerebro ligadas a la moral y traumas muy graves en la infancia-).



Esto es todo lo que existe.

El resto son prescindibles y de hecho mejor si no los tienes. Eso de la repulsa por la sangre, la violencia y la injusticia no se corresponde en absoluto a lo que he vivido. Al contrario: machaca al débil y pelotea al fuerte. Y eso no se lo enseñó nadie a los salvajes que tuve por compañeros.



latiendo dijo:


> Kozak, lo de la “ley moral dentro de mí” le suena a chino, o no la tiene o es incapaz de reconocerla. Así que estamos ante un psicópata discapacitado o ante un tonto (o atontado). Es bueno conocerlos. ¡Hala! ¡Apuntao!



El mero hecho de que existan los psicópatas (sea yo uno de ellos o no) invalida toda pretensión de que la moral sea:

a) Innata.

b) Universal.

Por decirlo de otro modo: que exista un solo cisne negro invalida la afirmación "todos los cisnes son blancos".

No es que me suene a chino. Es que me he topado con demasiados que no tenían el menor atisbo de moralidad.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Sep 2013)

> El mero hecho de que existan los psicópatas (sea yo uno de ellos o no) invalida toda pretensión de que la moral sea:
> 
> a) Innata.
> 
> ...



Ese pensamiento declara, pues, falso el liberalismo, comunismo y cualquier ideología qie considere que existen valores (o derechos) naturales. 

Dicho sea de paso, un presunto ateo hablando de "derechos naturales", tiene guasa.


----------



## H. Roark (12 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> El mero hecho de que existan los psicópatas (sea yo uno de ellos o no) invalida toda pretensión de que la moral sea:
> 
> a) Innata.
> 
> ...



Eso es como decir que no podemos afirmar que los humanos tenemos sentido del oído innato porque existen los sordos. La generalizaciones tienen su utilidad.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (12 Sep 2013)

> Eso es como decir que no podemos afirmar que los humanos tenemos sentido del oído innato porque existen los sordos. La generalizaciones tienen su utilidad.



Error.

Quien no cree (porque es un acto de fe) en el derecho natural si cree en un esquema de valores: sui generis, pero tiene su moral y sus valores. 

Quien está sordo directamente no oye nada.


----------



## Kozak (12 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Ese pensamiento declara, pues, falso el liberalismo, comunismo y cualquier ideología qie considere que existen valores (o derechos) naturales.
> 
> Dicho sea de paso, un presunto ateo hablando de "derechos naturales", tiene guasa.



Cuidado. No es lo mismo valores que derechos.

Y, por curiosidad, ¿a quién llama ateo? No será a mí, espero.



H. Roark dijo:


> Eso es como decir que no podemos afirmar que los humanos tenemos sentido del oído innato porque existen los sordos. La generalizaciones tienen su utilidad.



No.

Es como afirmar que los humanos tenemos seis dedos en cada mano porque unos pocos los tengan. Recordemos que el mismísimo Adam Smith decía que el panadero, el tabernero o el carnicero no nos alimentaban por generosidad y moralidad, sino por su propio interés egoísta.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Aquí seguramente todos han visto *"La carretera"*... La carretera muestra dos cosas:
> 
> 1 - Una familia de moral judeocristiana... donde el asesinato o el canibalismo chocan con la conciencia... Andan de vez en cuando pensando en el suicidio antes que recurrir a tal cosa... Se nos muestra al anciano al que abandonan como algo inmoral... para que el espectador se revuelva en el asiento.
> 
> ...



Exacto.

Por su formación como persona. Por su cultura.

Para otra gente (mismamente para los saudíes) masacrar civiles no es éticamente reprobable. Lo éticamente reprobable es dejar que esos malditos herejes chiítas puedan vivir y (¡horror!) practicar sus horrendos rituales. Un poco de violencia para ellos no es malo, limpia el ambiente. Lo malo es que alguien se escape del control de la sharia.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Incluso si pensamos en el asesinato de Bin Laden... El asesinato desde la perspectiva de una democracia sin pena de muerte no sería posible, desde la perspectiva estadounidense, donde es una institución tiene su coherencia de cara al electorado, aunque aquí desde España sea una aberración porque está funcionando en el derecho penal otra filosofía distinta a la que hay en EEUU... donde el hombre esencialmente bueno y hay que reinsertarlo.



Tonterías.

Por mucha democracia que se sea, en una acción de guerra la violencia no solo está justificada: es el medio que emplear.

Y lo de Bin Laden fue una acción de guerra. Como también lo fue el derribo de las Torres gemelas. Guerra sucia, no convencional, asimétrica, llámala X.

Pero guerra al fin y al cabo.


----------



## latiendo (13 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Aquí seguramente todos han visto *"La carretera"*... La carretera muestra dos cosas:
> 
> 1 - Una familia de moral judeocristiana... donde el asesinato o el canibalismo chocan con la conciencia... Andan de vez en cuando pensando en el suicidio antes que recurrir a tal cosa... Se nos muestra al anciano al que abandonan como algo inmoral... para que el espectador se revuelva en el asiento.
> 
> ...



Quien ha cometido crímenes en una guerra cuando medita, reflexiona sobre sus actos y serena su espíritu se encontrará de bruces con su conciencia y es probable que se pegue un tiro, la otra opción es no hacerlo por incapacidad o cobardía y seguir siendo un fanático toda la vida.

Sólo un *atontado* identifica su formación, creencias o ideologías con la conciencia.
Que se quieran grabar a martillo desde la niñez ciertas ideologías, creencias, traumas… no se hace por casualidad, tiene un objetivo: *acabar siendo un borrego en manos de cualquier listillo que le indique el camino.*

*atontado*, da.
(Del part. de atontar).
1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Tonta o *que no sabe cómo conducirse*.


Mickey Mouse Song

[YOUTUBE]7EJJSOV_bTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Sep 2013)

> Y, por curiosidad, ¿a quién llama ateo? No será a mí, espero.



Más bien me refiero a Rand y a sus fieles. Y en general, a cualquier _iusnaturalista_ ateo.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Quien ha cometido crímenes en una guerra cuando medita, reflexiona sobre sus actos y serena su espíritu se encontrará de bruces con su conciencia y es probable que se pegue un tiro, la otra opción es no hacerlo por incapacidad o cobardía y seguir siendo un fanático toda la vida.



Eso dígaselo a Speer, a Waldheim y a tutti quanti.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya... Pero no me refería a una guerra, me refería a que lo de Bin Laden desde Estados Unidos se interpreta como el cumplimiento de una sentencia... Desde España un acto de ese tipo (aunque Bin Laden hiciese lo mismo - dejo de lado teorías de la conspiración) un acto del gobierno español así sería impensable... Ya no sólo a nivel internacional, sino por la propia forma del derecho penal español... y el modo en que interpretan los ciudadanos españoles la pena de muerte.



Hombre, sería impensable porque el Gobierno español no actúa de acuerdo con el interés nacional del pueblo que le paga. El de los EE.UU. sí cree hacerlo.

Pero vamos, el derecho penal español era casi el mismo en los 80, y entonces además mandaban los progres, y mira el GAL.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Más bien me refiero a Rand y a sus fieles. Y en general, a cualquier _iusnaturalista_ ateo.



Se puede no creer en Dios y ser partidario de que la naturaleza humana sigue ciertas leyes.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Sep 2013)

> Se puede no creer en Dios y ser partidario de que la naturaleza humana sigue ciertas leyes.



Las leyes, en sentido jurídico (y cuando se habla de derecho natural es en sentido siempre), sólo tienen una fuente: una autoridad superior a los individuos sometidos a la norma (sólo hay una excepción a esto, pero aquí no se aplica), por lo que la ley:

- Es un hecho social, y no existen derechos hasta que los creamos (el derecho a la vida y a la propiedad sobre convencionalismos sociales).

- Es un hecho natural, lo que implica que una autoridad supra-humana los ha establecido. 

El concepto de derecho natural es religioso, necesariamente.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Las leyes, en sentido jurídico (y cuando se habla de derecho natural es en sentido siempre), sólo tienen una fuente: una autoridad superior a los individuos sometidos a la norma (sólo hay una excepción a esto, pero aquí no se aplica), por lo que la ley:
> 
> - Es un hecho social, y no existen derechos hasta que los creamos (el derecho a la vida y a la propiedad sobre convencionalismos sociales).
> 
> ...



Esa autoridad supra-humana no tiene por qué ser Dios. Pueden ser las simples leyes de la Naturaleza.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Sep 2013)

> Esa autoridad supra-humana no tiene por qué ser Dios. Pueden ser las simples leyes de la Naturaleza.



No hace falta creer en Dios para ser religioso. Pero que un ateo crea que existe una autoridad natural, anterior al hombre, y con imperio sobre él para imponerle leyes inalienables... pues, no lo llamarán "Dios", pero se le parece mucho.

Sigue siendo, en todo caso, un acto de fe (porque la ley positiva es demostrable de forma empírica, la natural no), y la fe no es muy atea que digamos.


----------



## y punto pelota (13 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No hace falta creer en Dios para ser religioso. Pero que un ateo crea que existe una autoridad natural, anterior al hombre, y con imperio sobre él para imponerle leyes inalienables... pues, no lo llamarán "Dios", pero se le parece mucho.
> 
> Sigue siendo, en todo caso, un acto de fe (porque la ley positiva es demostrable de forma empírica, la natural no), y la fe no es muy atea que digamos.



Hay deterministas obsesionados por la genética. Suelen ser ateos.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No hace falta creer en Dios para ser religioso. Pero que un ateo crea que existe una autoridad natural, anterior al hombre, y con imperio sobre él para imponerle leyes inalienables... pues, no lo llamarán "Dios", pero se le parece mucho.
> 
> Sigue siendo, en todo caso, un acto de fe (porque la ley positiva es demostrable de forma empírica, la natural no), y la fe no es muy atea que digamos.



Y dale la borrica al trigo.

Mire, por mucho que crea Vd. que la ley empírica no es demostrable y la "positiva" sí, yo creo que es al contrario. Si yo le empujo desde un quinto piso se escoña contra el suelo. Ley empírica, la de la Gravedad. Sin embargo su "derecho a la vida" no pasa de ser mera entelequia, destrozada por sir Isaac Newton con la ayuda del que suprascribe.

Y no hemos necesitado meter a Dios en esto.

P.S. De hecho la ley positiva me parece un acto de fe mayor que el de los mormones. Pensar que porque algo se escriba en un papel con determinado protocolo ya importa está solo al alcance del peor pensamiento mágico.


----------



## y punto pelota (13 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Y dale la borrica al trigo.
> 
> Mire, por mucho que crea Vd. que la ley empírica no es demostrable y la "positiva" sí, yo creo que es al contrario. Si yo le empujo desde un quinto piso se escoña contra el suelo. Ley empírica, la de la Gravedad. Sin embargo su "derecho a la vida" no pasa de ser mera entelequia, destrozada por sir Isaac Newton con la ayuda del que suprascribe.
> 
> ...




Eso de "la Ciencia del Derecho" ha hecho mucho daño. En general, todas las "ciencias" sociales lo han hecho.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Sep 2013)

> Y dale la borrica al trigo.
> 
> Mire, por mucho que crea Vd. que la ley empírica no es demostrable y la "positiva" sí, yo creo que es al contrario. Si yo le empujo desde un quinto piso se escoña contra el suelo. Ley empírica, la de la Gravedad. Sin embargo su "derecho a la vida" no pasa de ser mera entelequia, destrozada por sir Isaac Newton con la ayuda del que suprascribe.
> 
> ...



Por leyes naturales me refiero al derecho natural, no a las leyes de la física y similares.

Obviamente, el derecho natural que defienden liberales (y en cierta medida, comunistas, porque también creen que las personas tienen "naturaleza", aunque quieran cambiarla) no sólo no existe, sino que es absurdo: si la naturaleza impusiese algún derecho, no sería necesario dejarlo por escrito, ya seria autónomo y tendría fuerza por si mismo.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Una guerra es otra cosa, la lucha contra ETA no es una guerra, la guerra necesita de una serie de componentes que ni tiene el asesinato de Bin Laden ni la lucha contra ETA.
> 
> Si se hizo el GAL fue precisamente porque ni era una guerra ni el derecho penal permitía tales barbaridades... Los etarras son ciudadanos españoles y no existe nacion vasca para considerar que haya guerra alguna. (aunque ellos desde su perspectiva consideren existentes la nacion vasca y a ellos mismos como "soldados"... Desde la perspectiva española son asesinos.
> 
> ...



A ver, la ETA y al-Qaeda tienen muy poco que ver, la una es una organización que solo ha durado tanto porque los encargados de neutralizarla eran igual de inútiles que los propios etarras.

Y sí, declarar la guerra a Francia... juas. En 1620 todavía. En 1980 ni de flay.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Sep 2013)

> A ver, la ETA y al-Qaeda tienen muy poco que ver, la una es una organización que solo ha durado tanto porque los encargados de neutralizarla eran igual de inútiles que los propios etarras.
> 
> Y sí, declarar la guerra a Francia... juas. En 1620 todavía. En 1980 ni de flay.



Es más fácil que la ETA actual sea un brazo del CNI otra cosa, quizás por eso aun existe.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No hace falta creer en Dios para ser religioso. Pero que un ateo crea que existe una autoridad natural, anterior al hombre, y con imperio sobre él para imponerle leyes inalienables... pues, no lo llamarán "Dios", pero se le parece mucho.
> 
> Sigue siendo, en todo caso, un acto de fe (porque la ley positiva es demostrable de forma empírica, la natural no), y la fe no es muy atea que digamos.



Ya lo dijó Volter (otro que tal: ganó dinero con tráfico de esclavos): "Si dios no existiría habría que inventarlo"



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Por leyes naturales me refiero al derecho natural, no a las leyes de la física y similares.
> 
> Obviamente, el derecho natural que defienden liberales (y en cierta medida, comunistas, porque también creen que las personas tienen "naturaleza", aunque quieran cambiarla) no sólo no existe, sino que es absurdo: si la naturaleza impusiese algún derecho, no sería necesario dejarlo por escrito, ya seria autónomo y tendría fuerza por si mismo.



Mira que en Revolución Francesa habían partidarios de leyes naturales, pero luegó llegó Comite de Salavació Pública y se acabó...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## latiendo (13 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> "libre" eres cuando careces de límites morales... Si no puedes realizar determinada acción o te lleva al suicidio no eres libre (no es una posibilidad real el realizarla), porque si lo fueras seguirías tan campante... Vamos, que sigues a vueltas con lo del imperativo categórico y mirándote a ti mismo.. cuando tú mismo no eres más que el resultado de un proceso social que te ha determinado en gran medida, donde tú no controlas absolutamente nada... Eres en función de causas externas.
> 
> Tú está claro que te suicidarías, otros no... Y es de lo que aquí se está hablando, de la solidez argumentativa del imperativo categórico, que es nula... pues se funda en una forma de persona concreta, no en el humano como entidad biológica.
> 
> Si una persona se suicida es porque no es capaz de aceptar la conexión de sus actos con una consecuencia externa... Este dolor es psicológico/irracional... pues el acto ya está hecho, ya no se puede corregir...



Libre eres cuando te conoces, tienes acceso a tu conciencia y actúas. Transgredirla o no es decisión tuya. 

Para ser realmente libre yo solo conozco un camino: El Conocimiento. Y éste incluye el autoconocimiento (sentimientos y emociones incluidos).

No eres libre cuando tienes unos valores que crees tuyos y en realidad no lo son pero te han hecho creer que lo son. No eres libre cuando tu moral ha sido inculcada y actúas en consecuencia. 

Esa moral inculcada puede hacerte creer que puedes rebanarle el cuello a tu hijo pequeño sin consecuencias porque eres “libre”. Cuando recuperas tu moral o conciencia, y sientes dolor por el error cometido, no lo consideraría un dolor irracional, más bien sería un dolor natural.

Yo que tú me preguntaría y reflexionaría sobre quién o qué te ha hecho creer que “"libre" eres cuando careces de límites morales”. 

No eres una máquina ¿Sabes? Cierra los ojos y respira…para empezar no está mal…


----------



## Big_Lanister (13 Sep 2013)

Del tiron me habre leido unas 40 paginas desde ayer hasta hoy. Luego un poco de lectura diagonal para terminar de ver mucha mierda.

Me ha gustado los que han puesto un toque mas humano en sus posts.



Como curiosidad a los que creen que todos los seres humanos son unos mierdas, decir que hace años muchos años llege a coincidir con muchos cabrones de mi barrio en las discotecas matinales para adolescentes... como eran de tu mismo barrio estabas automaticamente inmunizado, eso si, tenias que hacer un poco el paripe con ellos si te los encontrabas. 

En una de las salidas se dedicaron a buscar pringados a los que patear, yo esa vez iba con ellos, y justo cuando vieron a dos chavalillos inocentes medio aislados -seria sobre las 11 12 de la noche- tuve que saltar y comentar a "los lideres" que se trataban de dos idiotas que no merecia la pena pegarles.


Y he llegado ver justo lo contrario, a gente que consideraba mas o menos decente, volverse unos hijos de putas cuando han estado en malos ambientes, tios que arrinconaban a cualquier chaval y les daban de hostias para creerse malotes frente al grupo.


Podre haber sido un debil en mi vida, pero las veces que he tenido capacidad para joder a otras personas no lo he hecho, o lo he impedido en lo que he podido. Con eso quiero decir que si decis que hay en cada uno tiene un tirano bastardo, por lo menos de mi parte esta demasiado oculto.


----------



## latiendo (13 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> *RESUMEN = IMPERATIVO CATEGÓRICO.* :rolleye: ... (apelando una y otra vez a TU CONCIENCIA... LA TUYA ehhh)... Ya sé que estás impregnado hasta las cejas de esa creencia, no hace falte que te justifiques.



¿Imperativo categórico? He dejado claro que se pueden seguir o no los dictados de la conciencia ¿Se puede saber que hay de malo en conocer que tengo una conciencia que me puede hacer sentir mal cuando no sigo sus dictados? ¿Se puede saber a qué apelas tú para saber si algo está bien o está mal? ¿Se puede saber de qué creencia mía hablas? 

conciencia.
(Del lat. conscientĭa, y este calco del gr. συνείδησις).
1. f. Propiedad del espíritu humano de reconocerse en sus atributos esenciales y en todas las modificaciones que en sí mismo experimenta.

2. f. Conocimiento interior del bien y del mal.


----------



## robergarc (13 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> No hace falta creer en Dios para ser religioso. Pero que un ateo crea que existe una autoridad natural, anterior al hombre, y con imperio sobre él para imponerle leyes inalienables... pues, no lo llamarán "Dios", pero se le parece mucho.
> 
> Sigue siendo, en todo caso, un acto de fe (porque la ley positiva es demostrable de forma empírica, la natural no), y la fe no es muy atea que digamos.



De hecho la idea "moderna" de Dios, sobre todo el Dios cristiano -derivado vía escolástica del _noesis noeseos_ aristotélico-, es la irreligiosidad pura, en tanto desaparece relación alguna y, por ello, la _religatio_ se hace imposible.

Curiosamente, tales religiones son, por así decirlo, ateas; o, dicho de otro modo, lo que a tal Dios concierne no es cosa religiosa.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 23:44 ----------




Kozak dijo:


> P.S. De hecho la ley positiva me parece un acto de fe mayor que el de los mormones. Pensar que porque algo se escriba en un papel con determinado protocolo ya importa está solo al alcance del peor pensamiento mágico.



Hombre, no. Ya le han contestado, pero le insisto en que lo relevante del derecho positivo no es el papel de la ley, sino, entre otras cosas, el arma del policía o la toga del juez con que a usted van a conminar a cumplir aquel a priori simple formalismo.


----------



## latiendo (14 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿a qué apelo yo?... A los objetivos, porque la ética debe basarse en los objetivos, no en su génesis... No hay un bien o un mal absolutos.
> 
> Un acto puede estar dentro de una serie de normas morales e ir contra la ética... Tú te puedes ver impulsado "por tu conciencia" a realizar determinado acto y esto no quiere decir que sea objetivamente bueno para ti... Pongamos un ejemplo, tú puedes ser un padre comprometido que cree en la familia, y de "tu conciencia" brotará la idea de que debes sacrificarte por la familia (porque en ti hay la idea de que para desarrollarte como persona has de ser un padre de familia/un proveedor)... Tu mujer podría estar engañándote y tú seguirías creyendo que haces lo correcto...
> 
> ...



En absoluto has contestado a nada si no me dices a qué objetivos (por encima de tu conciencia) apelas para saber si algo está bien o está mal.

Ya de paso me dices a qué apelas para saber que está bien marcarse ese objetivo.

Te diré que ahora mismo me hace muy feliz hacer por mi hijo lo que mis padres hicieron por mí. Ruego al genetista de turno que se ahorre su explicación de ese sentimiento. Me la sé de memoria: Los genes, que son egoístas y tal…egoístas sin intención de serlo claro, y tal y tal…

(Me gustaría saber qué tiene de racional un sentimiento de felicidad ¿Tú lo sabes?) Y ya que estamos...¿Es racional marcarse un objetivo irracional?

Por lo demás ya te he dicho cuál es para mí el camino para ser libre: El Conocimiento. 
Si no sabes distinguir tu conciencia de la ajena a ti es que no te conoces. Te la han colao. 

Por cierto, yo no despreciaría por principio todos los valores de los que a priori no eres consciente. Pueden coincidir con los tuyos.


----------



## latiendo (14 Sep 2013)

¿Actuar mi hijo contra mí? ¿Te refieres a actuar contra mis objetivos? ¿Qué objetivos? ¿Fortalecerse uno mismo? ¿Fortalecer qué? ¿Mis objetivos?
Sigues sin contestar ¿A qué objetivos apelas para saber si algo está bien o está mal? ¿A qué apelas para saber que está bien marcarse ese objetivo?


----------



## latiendo (14 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sobrevivir, ¿te parece poco objetivo?... La conciencia no tiene en cuenta muchísimos factores a la hora de tomar decisiones, algo que aparentemente puede ser un acto de bondad es un acto estúpido o hipócrita fruto de no haber reflexionado lo suficiente.




sobrevivir.
(Del lat. supervivĕre).
1. intr. Dicho de una persona: Vivir después de la muerte de otra o después de un determinado suceso.
2. intr. Vivir con escasos medios o en condiciones adversas.

¿Tu objetivo es vivir con escasos medios o en condiciones adversas? ¡Vaya! Pues yo juraría que ese es el objetivo vital que nos tiene reservado la casta que nos gobierna.

¿Estas seguro de no haber “interiorizado” un objetivo que no es tuyo?

Mira, cierra los ojos, respira profundo y a ver qué pasa…


----------



## latiendo (14 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> yo he dicho que tú no eres libre



Yo hablo de lo que mi conciencia me dicta. No pretendo decirte lo que debe dictarte la tuya. Por tus comentarios sí que intento deducir lo que tú crees que eres.

Y lo que deduzco es que crees que eres un ser incapacitado para tener conciencia propia, sin capacidad real para llegar a distinguir lo bueno de lo malo, un ser incapacitado para ser libre, con el objetivo interiorizado de sobrevivir, objetivo al que apelas para distinguir lo que está bien de lo que está mal.

También deduzco, que si una persona aparentemente inteligente ha llegado a interiorizar todo eso, es que hay alguien o algo por ahí fuera que está haciendo un “buen trabajo” con el ser humano.


----------



## latiendo (15 Sep 2013)

Hablando de libertad, suelo hacer estas cosas cuando alguien o algo intentan que interiorice ciertas cosas:
Analizar lo que no quieren que haga.

Veamos, lo contrario de marcarse objetivos en la vida es no marcárselos. ¿Quién tiene más posibilidades de ser libre, el que tiene sus objetivos marcados o el que no?

Bonita canción. Ama y puede que seas libre…(aviso, no creo que sea arte objetivista)

[YOUTUBE]E25yIfrQ_9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Sep 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Veamos, lo contrario de marcarse objetivos en la vida es no marcárselos. ¿Quién tiene más posibilidades de ser libre, el que tiene sus objetivos marcados o el que no?



Hay un buen dicho al respecto:



> Si en la vida no sabes a dónde quieres ir terminarás en cualquier otra parte.


----------



## latiendo (15 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay un buen dicho al respecto:
> 
> Si en la vida no sabes a dónde quieres ir terminarás en cualquier otra parte.



Hay dichos para todos los gustos: 

La vida es aquello que te pasa mientras estas ocupado siguiendo/haciendo otros planes


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Sep 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Hay dichos para todos los gustos:
> 
> La vida es aquello que te pasa mientras estas ocupado siguiendo/haciendo otros planes



Ese dicho es lo más antiobjetivista que hay.

Pero -claro- es de John Lennon, y todos sabemos la vida que hizo el Sr. Lennon:

* "Cantante ligero" de traje y corbata.
* "Cantante rebelde" con pose pseudointelectual.
* Cabreo con el grupo y abandono de este con Yoko Ono.
* Terapia Primal con Arthur Janov. La "gran solució" según Lennon entonces.
* Abandono de la Terapia Primal. Abandono de Yoko Ono. "Fines de semana perdidos" de Lennon, borracho y drogado por el Los Ángeles de los primeros años 70...​
El dicho de Lennon es cierto _para él_ y sólo para él: Para él la vida es lo que le pasaba mientras hacía (desastrosos) planes que no llevaba a efecto nunca hasta el final.


----------



## latiendo (16 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ese dicho es lo más antiobjetivista que hay.
> 
> Pero -claro- es de John Lennon, y todos sabemos la vida que hizo el Sr. Lennon:
> 
> ...



Pues sí, muy antiobjetivista. Es probable que haya surgido de esto:

“No me avergüenzo de los Beatles (fui yo quien lo empezó), excepto de la mierda que aceptamos para hacernos tan grandes.” John Lennon

"Cuida cada momento y cuidarás todo el tiempo." Buda

“En cuanto tu alma sientas dañar manda tus objetivos a cagar” latiendo


----------



## burbufilia (18 Sep 2013)

Ya que hablamos de personajes, una serie que desde siempre me ha fascinado es House, obviamente por su personaje. Se puede considerar al Dr House como objetivista? 

- No existen las cosas sin motivo aparente. Lo único que sucede es que ese motivo no lo hemos encontrado
- A es A
- Ateísmo
- El carácter sincero, salvo cuando miente para unos fines superiores
- Rechazando el amor por considerar no estar a la altura
- Conseguir una explicación a la personalidad de cada uno de su entorno
- Su poder de negociación

etc


----------



## Thepunisher85 (18 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de personajes, una serie que desde siempre me ha fascinado es House, obviamente por su personaje. Se puede considerar al Dr House como objetivista?
> 
> - No existen las cosas sin motivo aparente. Lo único que sucede es que ese motivo no lo hemos encontrado
> - A es A
> ...



se te olvida mencionar el rasgo mas Objetivista de House: la pasión y la importancia de su trabajo para él mismo. No salva a la gente por el bien de ellos, sino por su egoismo personal. Puede estar tres dias obsesionado sin dormir con un tema y luego hablarle como una puta mierda e insultarlo.
No creo que sea un personaje creado para representar el objetivismo exclusivamente, pero es posible que encaje bastante en un perfil de este tipo


----------



## burbufilia (18 Sep 2013)

Esto son conversaciones de un episodio que me impactó mucho. No es el más gracioso, pero tiene momentos muy profundos:

A House le corresponde tratar emocionalmente a una paciente violada. Él se niega, entre otras cosas, porque no es su campo, ni su interés. Pero ella se empeña en que es él quien la debe tratar, y al final, a trancas y barrancas "resuelve" el caso. 

_Intentando conocer el interior de la paciente:_



Spoiler



H-¿Por qué se empeña conmigo?
P-No lo sé.
-No quiero tratarla.
-Eso sólo lo dice para que vaya al psiquiatra.
-Si, pero no sólo por eso. Digo que no quiero tratarla para que vaya al psiquiatra y porque no quiero tratarla.
-¿Por qué ya no quiere tratarme?
-Nunca he querido tratarla. Que la hayan violado... no tiene interés para mi. No me cae mal, es que no hay nada que tratar físicamente.
-Vale, pro quiero que me trate usted.
-¿Por qué?
-No lo sé.
-Tiene que haber una razón. Todo tiene una razón.
-Me fío de usted.
-Ah, ¿ve? esa es una mala razón. Yo la engañaré, le diré cualquier cosa para que se largue.
-Me da igual, quiero hablar con usted.
-Mire, al violarla le han quitado el control de su vida y trata de recuperarlo. Me quiere a mi porque yo no la quiero a usted.
-¿Lo estoy violando a usted?
-De un modo no invasivo, más molesto que traumático.
-¡Que le den por el culo!
-Mandaré a la doctora Stone.

(...)

H-¿Por qué se fía de mi?
P-No lo sé. ¿No podemos...?
-¡Eso no es racional!
-Nada es racional.
-Todo es racional.
-Me han violado. Explíquemelo racionalmente.
-Somos egoístas, unos animales básicos errando por la tierra. Y como pensamos de vez en cuando nos esforzamos para aspirar a algo que sea mejor que la pura maldad.
-¿Alguna vez le ha pasado algo terrible?
-¿Qué quiere que le diga?
-Usted quiso hablar de estas cosas. Quería hablar de algo importante. Hágalo.




_House pide consejo a sus compañeros:_



Spoiler



W-¿Está esperando a que le contestes?
H-Está durmiendo. La he sedado.
-¿Por qué te preocupa qué decirle?
-Porque no sé qué responder a esas preguntas.
-Son preguntas sencillas. ¿Tu vida da asco? Dile la verdad. Dile que te dispararon...
-No quiere oír la verdad. Algo anda buscando. Lo que quiere es extrapolar lo que...
-Lo que quiere es conectar contigo... y eso es lo que te acojona. Dile la verdad...
-No hay verdad. 
-¿Esto es un juego de rol? ¿Hago de ti? Yo no quiero ser tú.
-No me pregunta por unos análisis. No me pregunta cuanto son dos y dos. Me pregunta por mi experiencia personal de la vida para extrapolarla a toda la humanidad. Eso no es la verdad, es falsa ciencia.
-No es ni ciencia ni nada. Dile la verdad...

_Otro consejo:_
-Dile que tu vida es estupenda.
H-No lo es.
-Tú díselo. Dale esperanza. Quiere saber que lo que le ha pasado no es la norma. Que las cosas pueden ir bien, es decir, que pueden volver a irle bien.

_Otro:_
-Dile que tu vida es un asco.
H-No lo es.
-Tú díselo. Dile que no está sola, quiere saber que sobrevivirá a esto. Que más gente ha pasado por cosas peores y ha salido a flote. Quiere saber que va a sanar. Haz como si hubieras sanado.

_El cuarto al que consulta:_
-Dile... déjala dormida.
H-Gracias, habéis sido de gran ayuda. [:XX:]
-No hay una respuesta errónea, porque no hay una respuesta correcta.
H-*Erróneo. Lo que pasa es que no sabemos la respuesta correcta.*



Desenlace del capítulo:



Spoiler



_Una conclusión de la paciente en una discusión con House, de las que más se resaltan en este capítulo:_
-Este momento va a depender de con quien estoy en una habitación. Eso es la vida. Una serie de habitaciones. Y aquellos con quienes coincidimos en ellas configuran nuestras vidas

_En la parte final del capítulo:_
P-No quiero irme.
H-Vale. No le daré el alta... ¿Quiere dar un paseo?
-¿Sabe por qué vengo? Me siento. Miro. Imagino.
-Que bonito.
-Imagino que uno de esos se rompe una pierna. Un solo paso en falso... una grieta en la acera...
-Eso es mentira.
-Soy malo.
-La gente mala no dice que es mala.
-Eso es una evasiva mala. La gente puede hacer cosas buenas, pero sus instintos no lo son. O Dios no existe o es inimaginablemente cruel.
-Yo no lo creo. 
-¿Qué es lo que cree? ¿Por qué cree que ocurrió esto?
-No quiero hablar del tema.
-Yo tampoco. ¡Que pena!
-Oiga... no creo que hubiera una razón.
-Aah, conque Dios existe, deja que la violen y quiere que tenga el niño sin ninguna razón.
-¡Quizás me esté poniendo a prueba!
-Si, porque la ama. Bueno, mejor que sea por eso que porque la odie.
-¡Intenta convencerme de que no hay Dios! ¡¿Cómo puede decir siquiera una cosa así?!
-¡Porque está desperdiciando su vida!
-¡Actúo según mis creencias!
-¡Sus creencias son irracionales!
-Esto no me está ayudando.
-Pues no puedo ayudarla. Si cree en la eternidad, la vida es irrelevante. Igual que un bicho es irrelevante comparado con el universo.
-Si no cree en la eternidad, lo que hace aquí es irrelevante.
-¡Lo que hagas aquí es todo cuanto importa!
-¡Entonces no importa nada...! porque nada tiene consecuencias. No podría vivir así.
-O sea, que necesita creer que el que le hizo esto será castigado.
-Necesito saber que todo significa algo. Eso me consuela.
-Ya... ¿y se siente consolada? ¿Se siente bien ahora? ¿Reconfortada?
-A mí me han violado, ¿qué le pasa a usted?


_La conversación que cierra el capítulo:_
H-Ha abortado. Le he dado el alta.
Jefa-Se va a reponer.
-Si, así de fácil.
-Está hablando de lo que ocurrió. Es genial. Lo has hecho bien.
-Y todo el mundo te dirá que es lo que debemos hacer que haga. Tenemos que ayudarla, ¿verdad? Pero no podemos. Le sonsacamos su historia. Nos decimos que la ayudará a sobreponerse y estamos encantados de conocernos. Puede que sólo hayamos hecho llorar a una chica.
-Y entonces ¿por qué...?
-Por que no lo sé.
-¿Vas a hacerle un seguimiento? 
-Un día, una habitación."



FUENTE: Conversaciones transcritas por el blogger:
GWANEIRA: Un día, una habitación.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (20 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Esto son conversaciones de un episodio que me impactó mucho. No es el más gracioso, pero tiene momentos muy profundos:
> 
> A House le corresponde tratar emocionalmente a una paciente violada. Él se niega, entre otras cosas, porque no es su campo, ni su interés. Pero ella se empeña en que es él quien la debe tratar, y al final, a trancas y barrancas "resuelve" el caso.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidaba decirlo. House es especialmente Ateo. Habia otro episodio que iba de un voluntario que tenia una enfermedad (no recuerdo bien) pero tiene varias conversaciones con el que desmontan la idea del altruismo. Hubo otro episodio de un politico al que también pone en su sitio con ética objetivista.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Sep 2013)

eso de que house es objetivista, ergo racional y científico, no sé yo, pone en evidencia que la medicina moderna es una puta mierda basada en una serie finita y pequeñísima de conocimientos sobre el cuerpo humano de manera que se las hace pasar putas a sus pacientes hasta que, por obra y gracia divina (digo de su ego desmedido, genio lo llaman, yo creo que más bien suerte), da, por fin, con un remedio mágico y, a ser posible, de la nueva "ciencia" de los laboratorios.

Yo no he podido ni tragármelo dos episodios enteros, creo que ni uno, y no dudo que el personaje en sí tiene su miga con su cinismo, sus conversaciones y tal, pero de científico, y creo que de objetivista, tiene poco.

Ahora se me ocurre si la humildad es considerada una virtud en el objetivismo.

Esa serie es pura propaganda de las farmafias, y para las personas con un poco de juicio crítico, fallida a más no poder. En manos del puto House me iba a poner, ya.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Sep 2013)

Lo de que hay que verla como tal díselo a mucha gente común, lo digo porque el lavado de cerebro para adorar a los sacerdotes de la religión médica es real y profunda y series de este tipo inciden en más de lo mismo, porque no hay series de lo contrario.

Quizás tengas razón y no hay intención alguna en la serie, pero el tema es delicado, habría que ver quién la financia. 

por ejemplo, no verás nunca una serie donde se ponga en duda la eficacia de las vacunas a ningún nivel excepto como motivo de escarnio.


----------



## burbufilia (21 Sep 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> eso de que house es objetivista, ergo racional y científico, no sé yo, pone en evidencia que la medicina moderna es una puta mierda basada en una serie finita y pequeñísima de conocimientos sobre el cuerpo humano de manera que se las hace pasar putas a sus pacientes hasta que, por obra y gracia divina (digo de su ego desmedido, genio lo llaman, yo creo que más bien suerte), da, por fin, con un remedio mágico y, a ser posible, de la nueva "ciencia" de los laboratorios.
> 
> Yo no he podido ni tragármelo dos episodios enteros, creo que ni uno, y no dudo que el personaje en sí tiene su miga con su cinismo, sus conversaciones y tal, pero de científico, y creo que de objetivista, tiene poco.
> 
> ...



El atractivo de la serie no tiene nada que ver con la medicina. No me entero de lo que dicen los diagnósticos, y ni me importan. Aparte de diagnosticar, tiene una gran capacidad de hacer una síntesis sobre la mentalidad de la gente a su alrededor. La serie en realidad no va de medicina. Sino del racionalismo, ética del personaje y en cómo afronta sus propios problemas. Su "hijoputismo" da la nota de humor, para desenfadar a la serie y que lo pueda ver el "público medio". 

Algunos capítulos acaban matando al paciente, o el diagnóstico se hace al principio del capítulo; aunque te admito que los que acaban en "revelación", son mayoría. 

No es un superhombre creado por Ayn Rand, pero tiene rasgos muy objetivistas, en mi opinión: racionalismo, egoísmo, perfeccionismo en su campo de diagnóstico (un desastre en lo demás), ateísmo,...

Por cierto, en un capítulo de la temporada 1 pone a las farmacéuticas en evidencia


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Sep 2013)

> Por cierto, en un capítulo de la temporada 1 pone a las farmacéuticas en evidencia



en serio? te acuerdas del argumento? lo mío será también la bien justifcada manía que les tengo.


----------



## burbufilia (21 Sep 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> en serio? te acuerdas del argumento? lo mío será también la bien justifcada manía que les tengo.



Un negro gordo cabrón multimillonario se hace con el control del hospital. En un capítulo, obliga a House a dar una charla breve sobre un fármaco. Tiene que vender que la nueva versión de un fármaco aporta una mejora sustancial que el de la anterior, cuando no es así. El título, lo he encontrado: "Todo un ejemplo". La wiki describe esta parte del capítulo así: "_En este capítulo Vogler le ofrece dejar sin efecto la orden de despedir a uno de los médicos si pronuncia un discurso elogiando un nuevo medicamento de su empresa. House no desea apoyar el nuevo medicamento porque se trata de un método repudiable de las empresas farmacéuticas de agregar un nuevo componente secundario para poder mantener la patente y aumentar los precios, sin ninguna razón médica. Transcurre todo el capítulo con ese dilema y lo resuelve al final._" 

Luego hay un capítulo de otra temporada que consigue que un médico que ha descubierto un gran fármaco contra las migrañas, haga una exposición de éste en el hospital. House coge deliberadamente migrañas para probar ese fármaco, y descubre algunos puntos fraudulentos también. Es el capítulo "Distracciones", temporada 2.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ahora se me ocurre si la humildad es considerada una virtud en el objetivismo



En absoluto.

La humildad es "tenerse por poco".

En Objetivismo te dicen que debes ser MORALMENTE AMBICIOSO, y que si te tienes (acertadamente) por poco HAS DE ASPIRAR A MÁS.

El "tenerse por poco" y estar contento con esa evaluación es de espíritus poco ambiciosos y nada Objetivistas.

El "tenerse por poco" cuando uno es mucho mejor es EVALUARSE INCORRECTAMENTE, simplemente. 

La "Humildad como virtud" es un DISPARATE del calibre de saber que tu casa tiene goteras, polilla y mal aislamiento y que tedigan que debes estar "contento" con vivir en tal tugurio.

Un Objetivista te diría que fueses al Leroy Merlin más cercano y empezases a mejorar tu casa (o tu vida).


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Sep 2013)

humildad.
(Del lat. humilĭtas, -ātis).
1. f. *Virtud que consiste en el conocimiento de las propias limitaciones y debilidades y en obrar de acuerdo con este conocimiento.*
2. f. Bajeza de nacimiento o de otra cualquier especie.
3. f. Sumisión, rendimiento.

ayndrand creo que estás tomando una connotación negativa del concepto de humildad. 

Ser consciente de las propias limitaciones me parece algo bueno, tanto para estar atento por si puedes superarlas de alguna manera, como para aceptar que no puedes si ya lo has intentado o se refiere a temas absolutos, como no tengo alas luego no puedo volar por mí mismo=principio de realidad o de cordura.

Evidentemente lo que describes es falta de autoestima (diferente a la egomanía), que es casi lo contrario de la humildad porque es no reconocer las propia valía objetiva.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Sep 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> humildad.
> (Del lat. humilĭtas, -ātis).
> 1. f. *Virtud que consiste en el conocimiento de las propias limitaciones y debilidades y en obrar de acuerdo con este conocimiento.*
> 2. f. Bajeza de nacimiento o de otra cualquier especie.
> ...



¿Pero no se ha leído usted las acepciones 2 y 3?.

¿Cómo esta palabra va a designar una virtud?.

Conocer las propias debilidades está muy bien, pero sólo si uno tiene la AMBICION MORAL (virtud Objetivista) de enmendarse y "crearse" uno a sí mismo, como en la estatua "Self made Man":


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Sep 2013)

joder, vas a pretender que una palabra referida a un estado de la mente tenga una sola acepción? y encima la que tú quieras?

La definición de humildad en la filosofía o en disciplinas como el taoísmo (por lo que me toca personalmente) es la primera, no las demás que son más deformaciones sociales basadas en el orgullo y la prepotencia, nadie quiere aceptar las cosas como son ni corregirse ni evolucionar ni nada, y menos si cuesta esfuerzo de algún tipo.

Es más ni siquiera el concepto de humildad tiene que ver necesariamente con resignación, pero seguramente sí con paciencia.


----------



## malibux (23 Sep 2013)

Un arte "fascistoide" con los típicos temas recurrentes de grandeza, fuerza, personajes míticos -Atlas-, esto lo levantamos entre todos con esfuerzo, la fuerza del trabajo, etc etc. No me gusta.


----------



## burbufilia (24 Sep 2013)

La humildad no es ni buena ni mala, depende de como se use. Si se usa contra tu autoestima, o si se usa para respetar a los demás o para identificar fríamente tus limitaciones para mitigarlas



malibux dijo:


> Un arte "fascistoide" con los típicos temas recurrentes de grandeza, fuerza, personajes míticos -Atlas-, esto lo levantamos entre todos con esfuerzo, la fuerza del trabajo, etc etc. No me gusta.



Que su arte te recuerde a megalomanías fascistas no quita que el objetivismo sea la más antifascista de las filosofías existentes.


----------



## ferengi (24 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de personajes, una serie que desde siempre me ha fascinado es House, obviamente por su personaje. Se puede considerar al Dr House como objetivista?
> 
> - No existen las cosas sin motivo aparente. Lo único que sucede es que ese motivo no lo hemos encontrado
> - A es A
> ...



Yo no veo a house objetivista...aunque tambien depende del capitulo (hay que tener en cuenta que habia 12 guionistas en la serie) 

house se salta a la torera los derechos individuales, vale que una cosa es estar en contra de las estupidas regulaciones del gobierno, otra entrar en viviendas privadas, insultar, golpear a gente, viola cualquier etica profesional, etc etc...

house quiere resolver el puzzle, como se dijo en el ultimo capitulo, pero vamos no tiene ninguna clase de limite, 

de paso dejo este video del creador de wiki y su influencia de ayn rand

[YOUTUBE]F4p_ef8U55A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kozak (24 Sep 2013)

malibux dijo:


> Un arte "fascistoide" con los típicos temas recurrentes de grandeza, fuerza, personajes míticos -Atlas-, esto lo levantamos entre todos con esfuerzo, la fuerza del trabajo, etc etc. No me gusta.



Por "fascistoide" quiere decir "viril". Vicio común en esta mierda de época.


----------



## malibux (24 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Por "fascistoide" quiere decir "viril". Vicio común en esta mierda de época.



Creo que hacer proclamas de la fuerza, idealizándola, es precisamente lo menos viril. Fijáos en lo enclenques e impotentes que suelen ser los dictadores y lo que les encanta menospreciar la debilidad, proyectando sus propias carencias.


----------



## Kozak (24 Sep 2013)

malibux dijo:


> Creo que hacer proclamas de la fuerza, idealizándola, es precisamente lo menos viril. Fijáos en lo enclenques e impotentes que suelen ser los dictadores y lo que les encanta menospreciar la debilidad, proyectando sus propias carencias.



Sí, sí, Mussolini tela de enclenque, y tan impotente que tuvo tres amantes a la vez.

Ande, el freudianismo de baratillo déjelo a la entrada, que lo tenemos muy visto.


----------



## RalphWiggum (25 Sep 2013)

En este hilo, o en otro, dijo usted que Ayn Rand siempre se sintió americana y estuvo del lado americano en la guerra. Esa frase me ha hecho buscar qué opinión tenía acerca de la bomba atómica. Me he topado con esto:

Revealed: Ayn Rand's Script for a Hollywood Movie Glorifying the Atomic Bomb | The Nation


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Sep 2013)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> En este hilo, o en otro, dijo usted que Ayn Rand siempre se sintió americana y estuvo del lado americano en la guerra. Esa frase me ha hecho buscar qué opinión tenía acerca de la bomba atómica. Me he topado con esto:
> 
> Revealed: Ayn Rand's Script for a Hollywood Movie Glorifying the Atomic Bomb | The Nation



Ya lo sabía.

Lo cuenta la misma Ayn Rand en este libro publicado tras su muerte:







https://www.google.com/search?q=jou...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=SE1EUuixHojRtQaw3oDwDQ

El tono de "descubrimiento" del artículo cita es estúpido a más no poder:

_Revealed: Ayn Rand's Script for a Hollywood Movie Glorifying the Atomic Bomb
Greg Mitchell on September 1, 2011 - 9:39 AM ET
Share 
Decrease text size Increase text size

It may surprise many to learn that, like many famous novelists, Ayn Rand had a period when she “went Hollywood.” In 1943, Rand sold the rights for The Fountainhead to Warner Bros., and wrote the screenplay. She was then hired by top producer Hall Wallis as a writer, idea generator and script doctor. Her screenplays included the Oscar-nominated Love Letters and You Came Along. Right after the war she became involved in the anti-Communist movement in Hollywood and appeared as a friendly witness before Congress in testifying about the Red influence there.

At the same time, I’ve learned, she also had a kind of love affair—with the atomic bomb.

I learned in my research at the Truman Library concerning an MGM movie titled The Beginning or The End. As I wrote in a recent article (and in my new book Atomic Cover-Up, which covers the US suppression of all film footage shot in Hiroshima and Nagasaki), this was the first Hollywood epic about the Bomb. The idea for the film came from atomic scientists and the first scripts raised questions about the use of the new weapon against Japan and all uses of nuclear energy in the future. By the time the Pentagon and the White House got through with it, the movie took a 180-degree turn. President Truman even got the actor playing him in the movie fired.

But there’s also this fascinating sidebar: while the MGM film was being developed in late 1945 and early 1946, a second film was being developed by Hal Wallis—and Ayn Rand wrote the script.

The film was to be titled Top Secret. At the Truman Library, I discovered a sixteen-page outline by Rand from January 19, 1946. We folllow the lead character, named John, during the rise of Hitler, early work on the physics of the Bomb abroad, his service in the Army and then his assignment—to guard J. Robert Oppenheimer, the so-called Father of the Bomb, at Los Alamos. Much like the key scene in The Beginning or the End (which the White House rewrote), it shows Truman deciding to use the bomb against Japan as a last resort and strictly “to save American lives.”_​
Es ser muy tonto (o tratra a los lectores como tontos) el presentar un "descubrimiento" que ha sido publicado hace lustros en un libro de gran circulación.

Es muy fácil ahora para nosotros criticar a la Bomba A, pero para los americanos que tendrían que haber derrotado a Japón por métodos "tradicionales" (o sea, a tiros) al JApón de 1945 la BOmba A fue -ciertamente- una bendición angelical.


----------



## Kozak (26 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ya lo sabía.
> 
> Lo cuenta la misma Ayn Rand en este libro publicado tras su muerte:
> 
> ...



Mal que nos pese a la bomba atómica debe Europa el período de paz más largo de su Historia.


----------



## f4frogger (26 Sep 2013)

espérate, que ahora cuestionar moralmente el uso de una bomba de destrucción masiva va a ser un error de anacronismo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (26 Sep 2013)

Visto con perspectiva, la bomba A le vino mejor a los japoneses que a los americanos: se ahorraron millones de muertos y meses (o años) de guerra.

Un Japón asaltado con infantería podría no haber superado la hambruna de 1945 (o haberlo hecho a un coste aun mayor).


----------



## Kozak (26 Sep 2013)

f4frogger dijo:


> espérate, que ahora cuestionar moralmente el uso de una bomba de destrucción masiva va a ser un error de anacronismo.



Cuando la alternativa es una guerra larga, enconada y cruenta que provoca más sufrimiento y muerte: sí, es un error de anacronismo.


----------



## f4frogger (27 Sep 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Cuando la alternativa es una guerra larga, enconada y cruenta que provoca más sufrimiento y muerte: sí, es un error de anacronismo.



ya bueno, el historiador... que al afirmar que la bomba atómica es el motivo del período de paz más largo de la historia de Uropa sin mayor análisis (se ve que otros continentes dan igual), no hace más que redundar en un simple tópico que te cagas. 

Y ya permitirse el lujo de tildar "ciertamente" de "bendición angelical" semejante acontecimiento de destrucción por cualquier razón particular, es situarse potencialmente en el terreno de la psicopatía.

Todo esto, claro, visto desde un punto de vista obsoleto, por ingenuo y grotescamente emocional. ::


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (27 Sep 2013)

Las estimaciones más optimistas de EEUU eran de un millón de bajas (400k muertos, el resto heridos graves/mutilados) propias y de dos-tres millones entre los japoneses (puede que más, porque había planes de movilizar a todo hombre, mujer y niño).

Aparte de arrasar el pais hasta los cimientos, dejándolo incapaz de sustentar a su población. 

Me parece que eso es un poco peor que los muertos de las dos bombas.


----------



## burbufilia (27 Sep 2013)

Las bombas contra Japón fueron un crimen contra la humanidad que mató a cientos de miles de inocentes. A es A. No soltéis ahora gilipolleces del tipo "fueron bombas sanas", que creía que este hilo era más o menos serio.

En defensa de Rand, podéis encontrar vídeos de Youtube en que estaba totalmente en contra de la Guerra del Vietnam, en contra de la guerra en general (guerra no, salvo en autodefensa), y contraria al servicio militar (cosa que en los 70 no era la opinión general).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (27 Sep 2013)

> Las bombas contra Japón fueron un crimen contra la humanidad que mató a cientos de miles de inocentes. A es A. No soltéis ahora gilipolleces del tipo "fueron bombas sanas", que creía que este hilo era más o menos serio.



Es mejor trescientosmil muertos que tres millones y un país arrasado. A es A.


----------



## burbufilia (27 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Es mejor trescientosmil muertos que tres millones y un país arrasado. A es A.



Mejor una bomba que dos

Mejor un objetivo militar que un objetivo civil

Y todo esto suponiendo que la entrada en guerra de USA no fuera por un false flag

USA no es ningún ejemplo. Suiza es el ejemplo. USA es una vergüenza para la dignidad humana


----------



## H. Roark (27 Sep 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Las estimaciones más optimistas de EEUU eran de un millón de bajas (400k muertos, el resto heridos graves/mutilados) propias y de dos-tres millones entre los japoneses (puede que más, porque había planes de movilizar a todo hombre, mujer y niño).



¿Estimaciones de qué, de una invasión y ocupación? ¿O estás diciendo que si en ese momento de la guerra los USA le hubieran ofrecido una paz con una reparaciones razonables los japoneses no hubieran aceptado al momento? 

Pero no, el objetivo no era ese, tanto con Japón como con Alemania (la cual no cesó de pedir la paz en una guerra que le habían declarado a ella, con condiciones generosas aún cuando parecía que tenía todas las de ganar), tenían que ocupar militarmente el país -como sigue hoy-, destruir todo rastro de la moral aristocrática japonesa y de soberanía nacional, e imponerles una moral de mercaderes que los está extinguiendo. Si para ello hay que asesinar a medio millón de civiles japoneses, y aún más de alemanes, se los asesina.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 17:55 ----------




burbufilia dijo:


> Mejor una bomba que dos
> 
> Mejor un objetivo militar que un objetivo civil
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sí lo fue de muchas cosas en su fundación, y que luego fue degenerando, especialmente a partir de que una oligarquía judía que no sentía más que aversión hacia la población blanca USAna y europea se hiciera con el control ya casi absoluto del país durante el segundo cuarto del siglo XX, cuando esa degeneración moral y biológica se aceleró: la generación del mayo del 68 fue la primera ya totalmente "educada" bajo dominio judío, con tan trágico resultado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Sep 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Las bombas sobre Japón no eran necesarias para "derrotar" a Japón cuando ya este ya estaba materialmente derrotado...



Los japoneses en 1944-45 estabn preparando una "defensa" contra la invasión USA consistente en mandar oleadas de civiles con cañas de bambú afiladas contra los soldados USA:

















_The Emperor and the Japanese military were determined to resist. Emperor Hirohito approced the strategy of Ketsugo (January 1945). This was part of the overall strategy of bleeding the Americans to force a negotiated peace. Ketsugo meant self defense, As a national defense policy it meant preparing civilans to fight an American invasion. It was a refinement of Japan's Shosango victory plan which envisioned defending the home islands to the last man. The plan was to prepare the Japanese people psychologically to fight the Americans and die defending their homeland. There was to be no surrender, even civilians were not to surrender. Some Japanese sources claim that Japan was defeated and ready to surrender. Such claims are starkly disproved by what happened to civilians on Okinawa. The military there actively prevented civilians from surrendering and incouraged civilians to kill themselves. Ketsugo went a step further. It involved training civilians to actively resist an American invasion. The plan included training children, boys as well as girls, to fight with improvised weapons. The military began implementing the strategy of Ketsugo (April 1945). Soldiers were assigned to schools to train even primary-level children in the use of weapons like bamboo spears. I am not sure how widespread this effort was and how intensive the training. I have noted Japanese adults describing such traing they received in schools. Japanese officials warned that the Americans would kill men who surrendered instantly and rape women. There was no evidence forthis belief other than this was how the Imperial Japanese Army behaved in well-publicized Chinese incidents. Not only were Japanese soldiers not to surrender, but neither would civilians. Others Japanese sources have reported their was no serious training in their schools. A peace faction led by Foreign Minister Togo complained that Ketsugo would destroy the nation. General Anami retorted. "Those who can not fulfill their resonsibilities to the Emperor should commit hari-kiri. " He was intent that the entire nation should resist the Americans to the death. _​
war and social upheaval: World War II Japan Ketsugo

Hubiese sido una masacre. Y los soldados USA hubieran tenido que disparar contra los civiles (una caña de bambú afilada puede en efecto matar).

Las 2 bombas atómicas dieron fuerza a Hiro-Hito para hacer lo impensable: Rendirse. Hubo un complot palaciego para interceptar esa rendición.

Usted, ¿no había leído nunca nada sobre Japón en 1944-45, verdad?.


----------



## Toctocquienes (29 Sep 2013)

Randiano si te gustan los videojuegos prueba el Bioshock, los autores se inspiraron en la obra de Ayn Rand y en el estilo de su época. Creo que te gustará.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Sep 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Mejor una bomba que dos
> 
> Mejor un objetivo militar que un objetivo civil
> 
> ...



El Japón de Hideki Tojo tampoco era ejemplo de nada bueno precisamente.

Los ataques a Malasia, Hong Kong, Indochina, Manchuria, Nueva Guinea, Wake, Las Aleutianas, Java, Las Filipinas, etc, etc, también fueron de "false flag"??.

Claro, USA es una vergüenza para todos los humanos, si. Por eso todos nos hemos dejado colonizar culturalmente por ellos y todos, ustec incluida, queremos vivir como ellos, no?.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (29 Sep 2013)

Solo hay una cosa que me fastidia de Ayn rand:

Su adiccion al tabaco.


----------



## Servilletero (29 Sep 2013)

El pensamiento de Ayn Rand es, en mi opinión, el más pernicioso de cuantos el siglo XX vio nacer. A grandes rasgos, se trata de una dulcificación del pensamiento de Nietzche, conveniente para las élites que hoy en día gobiernan el planeta porque les permite seguir existiendo sin miedo a la usurpación del trono por nuevas dinastías de alfa, vendiéndonos una vez más una esperanzadora religión que promete libertad y prosperidad económica a quien sea un himenóptero de baja casta, como otros prometen el Cielo a quienes obedezcan sus preceptos.

La libertad, no la podemos alcanzar todos. La libertad, la auténtica libertad, solo puede ser privilegio del más fuerte e inteligente, que se la procurará a sí mismo y su dinastía. ¿Habéis oído esa tan manida máxima: "tu libertad termina donde empieza la de los demás?" Pues bien, la cúspide de la humanidad lo solventa aniquilando la libertad de los demás. Así de sencillo. Y, en mi opinión, seguir a Ayn Rand es no querer ver una evidencia y tragar con tus "obligaciones" de esclavo.


----------



## Kozak (30 Sep 2013)

Servilletero dijo:


> *El pensamiento de Ayn Rand es, en mi opinión, el más pernicioso de cuantos el siglo XX vio nacer. *A grandes rasgos, se trata de una dulcificación del pensamiento de Nietzche, conveniente para las élites que hoy en día gobiernan el planeta porque les permite seguir existiendo sin miedo a la usurpación del trono por nuevas dinastías de alfa, vendiéndonos una vez más una esperanzadora religión que promete libertad y prosperidad económica a quien sea un himenóptero de baja casta, como otros prometen el Cielo a quienes obedezcan sus preceptos.
> 
> La libertad, no la podemos alcanzar todos. La libertad, la auténtica libertad, solo puede ser privilegio del más fuerte e inteligente, que se la procurará a sí mismo y su dinastía. ¿Habéis oído esa tan manida máxima: "tu libertad termina donde empieza la de los demás?" Pues bien, la cúspide de la humanidad lo solventa aniquilando la libertad de los demás. Así de sencillo. Y, en mi opinión, seguir a Ayn Rand es no querer ver una evidencia y tragar con tus "obligaciones" de esclavo.



Dónde va a parar, esos liberaluchos han matado a mucha más gente que los nazis, los fascistas, los marxistas-leninistas o los neocon...

Lo que hay que leer por llevar los ojos puestos, la Virgen.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los japoneses en 1944-45 estabn preparando una "defensa" contra la invasión USA consistente en mandar oleadas de civiles con cañas de bambú afiladas contra los soldados USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alucinado me encuentro.......
No se como encuentras cosas asi ,de tan poquisima difusion en general.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Sep 2013)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Alucinado me encuentro.......
> No se como encuentras cosas asi ,de tan poquisima difusion en general.



Se lo explico:

Primero: Cuando nací en mi casa ya estaba en esta este libro:







...luego a los 12 años ya leí en él debate que hubo en USA sobre si usar o no las bombas contra Japón (Oppenheimer por ejemplo proponía invitar a una delegación japonesa a USA y detornar delante de ellos una bomba en el desierto, para convencerles para que se rindiesen, o lanzar la bomba sobre una zona deshabitada del japón como aviso. HUBIESEN SIDO ALTERNATIVAS MUCHO MÁS HUMANAS).

Además a los 12 años ya tenía en mi casa TRES enciclopedias sobre la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

En estos libros ya explican la defensa Numantina que los japoneses estaban diseñando.

El estado del Japón en 1945 en mi adolescencia ya me era tan familiar como Messi o Ronaldo lo son para un chaval de 12 años de ahora. 

Luego, los detalles sobre la "defensa hasta el último japonés" los aprendí en estos libros de Time-Life:







Inexplicablemente los compré "de liquidación" a 500 pesetas cada uno. Los veo aún librerías de saldo a 3€ el tomo. Valen mucho más que su precio.

El Japón 1944-45 además "me lo sé" por mi fascinación (un tanto malsana, lo sé) con el Genio Loco Fascista Yukio Mishima:

[YOUTUBE]z8pLXepkES4[/YOUTUBE]

Japón 1944-45 es clave en la obra de Mishima, porque Mishima no fue aceptado como soldado por su mala salud, no pudiendo así morir por el Emperador, como era su deseo.

Las "voces de los caídos" obsesionaron a Mishima hasta su suicidio ritual:

[YOUTUBE]3-Jea9-yYlM[/YOUTUBE]

...porque Mishima quiso ser uno de esos caídos.

Tengo a Mishima siempre presente, y por ello tengo siempre "fresca" la situación totalmente desesperada del Japón en 1944-45.


----------



## burbufilia (30 Sep 2013)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El Japón de Hideki Tojo tampoco era ejemplo de nada bueno precisamente.
> 
> Los ataques a Malasia, Hong Kong, Indochina, Manchuria, Nueva Guinea, Wake, Las Aleutianas, Java, Las Filipinas, etc, etc, también fueron de "false flag"??.
> 
> Claro, USA es una vergüenza para todos los humanos, si. Por eso todos nos hemos dejado colonizar culturalmente por ellos y todos, ustec incluida, queremos vivir como ellos, no?.



La USA civil ha sido un ejemplo, la del XIX, la que se hizo a sí misma. La colonialista, la expansionista, la dolarizada, no. 

La USA de segunda mitad del XX y XXI está cometiendo los pecados de la Europa del XIX hasta la II WW. Europa evolucionó. Japón evolucionó. USA era hegemonía mundial hasta la II WW de forma merecida y por derecho, pero involucionó. Aunque esas raíces permiten que USA siga siendo lo que es. 

Y sí, a partir de Hiroshima y Nagasaki se envileció. La nación del mundo en que más guerras se ha metido. La traición al patrón oro. La tendencia a una mayor dependencia del exterior para mantener su estándar de vida. La creadora de crisis financieras mundiales. Ahora mira su microeconomía, mírala desde dentro: mira a Detroit. 

Y el argumentario de que los otros eran más hijos de p., me limpio el trasero con él

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 12:36 ----------




Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Solo hay una cosa que me fastidia de Ayn rand:
> 
> Su adiccion al tabaco.



Creo recordar que en la época en que cogería la adicción, no estaban estudiados los efectos del tabaco sobre la salud. Es algo que le disculpo.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 12:45 ----------

Amigo Randiano, lee las negritas de tu propia fuente y dime con el corazón en la mano si las únicas bombas atómicas contra objetivos civiles lanzadas en la historia de la humanidad eran de verdad sanas o no. El emperador de Japón utilizó este recurso como una salida digna a la finalización de la guerra, siendo más "razonable" que Hitler. Más adelante se señala que esa estrategia no era compartida por todo el gobierno (al igual que los nazis sobre la decisión de no rendirse): ¿que paguen justos por pecadores?

Por esa regla de tres (los nazis mandaron niños al frente a la desesperada), podrían haber lanzado otra A-bomb sana contra Berlín, verdad?

Y "check your premises". A la vista de los acontecimientos, cambiaste de ideas y rechazaste el uso de la energía nuclear. Pero entonces, ¿cómo es posible que justifiques la energía nuclear en actos de guerra, cuando legítimamente no la justificas como proveedora de electricidad?



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los japoneses en 1944-45 estabn preparando una "defensa" contra la invasión USA consistente en mandar oleadas de civiles con cañas de bambú afiladas contra los soldados USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (30 Sep 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se lo explico:
> 
> Primero: Cuando nací en mi casa ya estaba en esta este libro:
> 
> ...






lo decia como halago,espero haber sido bien entendido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Oct 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Solo hay una cosa que me fastidia de Ayn rand:
> 
> Su adiccion al tabaco.



Y a las anfetas.

Empezó a tomar anfetas para adelgazar en los años 40, y las tomó por hábito durante décadas.

Eran otros tiempos. Las anfetas te las vendían en la farmacia como "inhalador" para narices tapadas. ¡Incluso para niños!:













En el avión te daban anfetas como ahora te dan zumo de naranja (si vuelas en business, supongo, a mí no me dan ni agua )







https://www.google.com/search?q=ben...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=OYlKUtfrCenH0QWYpoH4BA

En su descargo digamos que cuando un (horrorizado) médico le ordenó dejar de tomarlas allá por 1970 las dejó de tomar en seco.

Lo mismo para dejar de fumar cuando tuvo cáncer de pulmón.

Criticar a Ayn Rand porque fumaba es como criticar a nuestros padres porque de niños nos llevana en el coche sin silla homologada de retención (que ni se vendía entonces en España).


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Oct 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> La USA civil ha sido un ejemplo, la del XIX, la que se hizo a sí misma. La colonialista, la expansionista, la dolarizada, no.
> 
> La USA de segunda mitad del XX y XXI está cometiendo los pecados de la Europa del XIX hasta la II WW. Europa evolucionó. Japón evolucionó. USA era hegemonía mundial hasta la II WW de forma merecida y por derecho, pero involucionó. Aunque esas raíces permiten que USA siga siendo lo que es.
> 
> ...






Estoy de acuerdo, el espíritu democrático de la revolución americana de 1776 lo considero el espejo en el que deberíamos mirarnos muchas otras democracias de este continente, prescindiendo de la masonería, por supuesto. 
La privatización de parte de la reserva federal en 1913 yo lo considero el punto de inflexión, la prostitución definitiva del estado. Aunque esto, supongo, no será tan simple.

Pero, de todas formas, si tus vecinos son unos cabrones tu, al final, te vuelves peor que ellos. O eso o te comen con patatas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (1 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y a las anfetas.
> 
> Empezó a tomar anfetas para adelgazar en los años 40, y las tomó por hábito durante décadas.
> 
> ...



Las anfetas levógiras se siguen usando como descongestivo nasal. Otra cosa son las dextrógiras, las de Walter White...


----------



## latiendo (2 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y a las anfetas.
> 
> Empezó a tomar anfetas para adelgazar en los años 40, y las tomó por hábito durante décadas.



“La dopamina podría ser la encargada de alimentar la motivación del cerebro para conseguir objetivos.”

“Este trabajo, que ha sido publicado en la revista especializada 'Nature', expone que mantener la vista en la meta deseada es una tarea que se logra gracias al neurotransmisor dopamina.”

La dopamina podría ser la encargada de alimentar la motivación del cerebro para conseguir objetivos ? Investigación ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Investigación en lainformacion.com

Las anfetaminas se caracterizan por aumentar los niveles de dopamina en el cerebro


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Oct 2013)

> “Este trabajo, que ha sido publicado en la revista especializada 'Nature', expone que mantener la vista en la meta deseada es una tarea que se logra gracias al neurotransmisor dopamina.”



es al revés, la intención eleva la dopamina y la mantiene.

las anfetas aumentarán la dopamina, pero no es el mismo efecto que tener la dopamina elevada GRACIAS a la intención, ni de coña, la dopamina interviene en muchos procesos y es afectada por muchos procesos.


----------



## latiendo (2 Oct 2013)

Las anfetaminas serian una “forma artificial” de obtener la satisfacción/el placer de poder alcanzar el objetivo deseado que se prevé, gracias a ellas, como accesible y próximo (aunque sea un objetivo a largo plazo).


----------



## Kozak (3 Oct 2013)

Sunwukung;10024165[B dijo:


> ]es al revés, la intención eleva la dopamina y la mantiene.
> [/B]
> las anfetas aumentarán la dopamina, pero no es el mismo efecto que tener la dopamina elevada GRACIAS a la intención, ni de coña, la dopamina interviene en muchos procesos y es afectada por muchos procesos.



Chorradas.

Es el mismo efecto. Un subidón por meterte anfetas o uno porque te hayas ido de tramos son absolutamente indistinguibles.

Me han contado y tal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Las anfetas levógiras se siguen usando como descongestivo nasal. Otra cosa son las dextrógiras, las de Walter White...



¿Uh?. ¿Hay Anfetas L y Anfetas D?.

Lo desconocía.

Yo evito meterme moléculas D si puedo evitarlo. No sabemos que efectos a largo plazo tienen sobre nuestra maquinaria molecular L.



Billy Ray dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, el espíritu democrático de la revolución americana de 1776 lo considero el espejo en el que deberíamos mirarnos muchas otras democracias de este continente, prescindiendo de la masonería, por supuesto.



Prescindir de la Masonería analizando 1776 es como prescindir del Catolicismo al analizar el Franquismo.

La señora Rand jamás dijo ni media palabra sobre la influencia masónica en 1776, y es una de las críticas más fuertes que puedo hacerle a Ayn Rand.

La excuso pensando que venir de la URSS la predisponía sólo a ver lo bueno del nuevo país que la acogió y con el cual ya soñaba en Rusia.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Chorradas.
> 
> Es el mismo efecto. Un subidón por meterte anfetas o uno porque te hayas ido de tramos son absolutamente indistinguibles.
> 
> Me han contado y tal.



ya, que la dopamina solo se ve incrementada en relación (correlación no ese causación) cuando hay una intención, y si antes de tomar las anfetas no se tiene una meta CLARAMENTE DEFINIDA? 

No hay que darle más vueltas, las emociones CAUSAN cambios bioquímicos, y viceversa, y aún en este segundo caso se pueden percibir mediante introspección (es decir separarse de) dichas influencias sobre las emociones producidas a raíz de cambios bioquímicos.

La mente no es generada por el cerebro (recodermos que no está demostrado científicamente aún).

Por otro lado, para saber que el tabaco es malo (ingerir el humo de algo que se está quemando) solo hace falta un poco de intuición, de autopercepción (otro tipo de inteligencia), la razón por sí sola no puede hacerse cargo de la realidad, antes hay que percibirla.

El no refinar y utilizar la intuición lleva a hacer aberraciones "razonables", como tomar anfetas a tutiplén (tomar cualquier compuesto químico de manera frecuente sin buscar la raíz del problema, en realidad esto se deduce de la lógica, la teoría celular y la experiencia clínica médica).


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Uh?.
> 
> Prescindir de la Masonería analizando 1776 es como prescindir del Catolicismo al analizar el Franquismo.
> .



Si, pero los objetivos de la masonería no los conocemos y los de la constitución americana si.
Que los redactores de la declaración de independencia fueran masones y obedecieran, seguramente sin ser plenamente conscientes de los verdaderos fines a los que servían, consignas de esta secta no quita que lo que se extrae de ese documento sea positivo y digno de emular.

Podemos analizar el Franquismo sin el catolicismo?, no. Podemos analizar a la sociedad española del siglo XX sin el catolicismo?, no. Ni a la del XIX ni a la del XVIII ni a la del XVI. Catolicismo-franquismo son cosas que asocian los progres para descalificar a ambas al tiempo, pero España siempre fue católica, mucho antes de Franco, no?. Creo que el ejemplo no es afortunado. Saludos.


----------



## Kozak (5 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Uh?. ¿Hay Anfetas L y Anfetas D?.
> 
> Lo desconocía.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, las anfetaminas son moléculas quirales. En Breaking Bad hablan de ello en uno de los primeros capítulos. Tiene su importancia porque el método del que parte Walter White para sintetizar su metanfetamina (a partir de metil-amina) es uno que suele dar como resultado mitad y mitad, y no es el que suelen emplear los grandes cárteles de la droga. Si realmente llega a tal grado de pureza en la serie es porque la someten a un proceso que nunca llega a explicarse en pantalla (Vince Gilligan quería evitar el efecto Truffaut).



Sunwukung dijo:


> ya, que la dopamina solo se ve incrementada en relación (correlación no ese causación) cuando hay una intención, y si antes de tomar las anfetas no se tiene una meta CLARAMENTE DEFINIDA?
> 
> No hay que darle más vueltas, las emociones CAUSAN cambios bioquímicos, y viceversa, y aún en este segundo caso se pueden percibir mediante introspección (es decir separarse de) dichas influencias sobre las emociones producidas a raíz de cambios bioquímicos.
> 
> ...



Voy a pedir a Godwin que incluya "correlación no es causalidad" (que no causación, para calcar del inglés por favor elija conceptos que no tengamos en español) como equivalente a la "reductio ad Hitlerum". Suele decirlo quien no comprende ninguno de los dos conceptos.

Las emociones no causan cambios químicos. Ni los cambios químicos causan emociones. las emociones SON cambios químicos.

Lo demás, dualismo barato.


----------



## latiendo (5 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Las emociones no causan cambios químicos. Ni los cambios químicos causan emociones. las emociones SON cambios químicos.
> Lo demás, dualismo barato.



Simplismo barato. Sin dualidad no hay cambio posible.


----------



## Kozak (5 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Simplismo barato. Sin dualidad no hay cambio posible.



Ehm, de lo que hablo es de dualismo contra monismo, no de dialéctica.


----------



## latiendo (5 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ehm, de lo que hablo es de dualismo contra monismo, no de dialéctica.



Ehm, monismo materialista, supongo. Pues eso. Simplismo barato. Sin dualidad no hay cambio posible.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Oct 2013)

> Las emociones no causan cambios químicos. Ni los cambios químicos causan emociones. las emociones SON cambios químicos.
> 
> Lo demás, dualismo barato.



claro, claro, es una verdad axiomática jojo

otro que no sabe de qué va la ciencia. El núcleo de la ciencia es el observador, pretender que este es generado por lo observado ya plantea problemas filosóficos, lógicos y metodológicos enormes, si tuviéramos que aceptar algo como axioma sería lo contrario, la mente (y su contenido) no son generadas por el cuerpo que lo alberga o lo manifiesta.

De todas formas, la voluntad o la intención es algo distinto de las emociones básicas, y entre las emociones hay un rango muy extenso con infinitos matices.

Y me temo que este problema es de naturaleza empírica, no axiomática.

Por ejemplo, existen personas que pueden a voluntad experimentar una emoción que no tiene justificación real, relación con "datos" recibidos por los sentidos en estado de vigilia, de tal manera que se pueden medir modificaciones inmediatas en los parámetros fisiológicos como pulso, presión, voltaje, secreciones hormonales, etc

Igual que cuando un yogui puede parar su corazón por un tiempo y otras lindezas de ese tipo.

Todo ello son situaciones auto-referenciales si consideramos que el cerebro produce la mente, además de no tener sentido evolutivo alguno.

No parece haberse informado mínimamente de un problema en el que ni mucho menos hay un consenso a ningún nivel.


----------



## H. Roark (6 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> “La dopamina podría ser la encargada de alimentar la motivación del cerebro para conseguir objetivos.”
> 
> “Este trabajo, que ha sido publicado en la revista especializada 'Nature', expone que mantener la vista en la meta deseada es una tarea que se logra gracias al neurotransmisor dopamina.”
> 
> ...



Y otras cosas como el metilfenitadato (Ritalín), el café y el tabaco. El problema es que el cerebro es muy plástico y se autorregula ajustándose a la presencia de esas sustancias hasta volver al estado para el que está programado, si pudiéramos mantener sus efectos positivos sin desarrollar tolerancia (y lo que es peor, síndrome de abstinencia y efecto rebote) sería una maravilla. El modafinil también es interesante:

Pero todo llegará, ya hay algunas cosas que pueden ser algo mejores en ese sentido: Modafinil Tolerance: Possible Modes of Action : Nootropics


----------



## Kozak (6 Oct 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> claro, claro, es una verdad axiomática jojo
> 
> otro que no sabe de qué va la ciencia. *El núcleo de la ciencia es el observador, pretender que este es generado por lo observado ya plantea problemas filosóficos, lógicos y metodológicos enormes, si tuviéramos que aceptar algo como axioma sería lo contrario, la mente (y su contenido) no son generadas por el cuerpo que lo alberga o lo manifiesta.*
> 
> ...



¿Voy a tener que ser yo el que recuerde (precisamente en este hilo) que *La existencia existe* y *A=A*?

A estas alturas de la película hacerse pajas mentales sobre si la esencia precede a la existencia debería de estar ya más que superado.


----------



## latiendo (6 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Voy a tener que ser yo el que recuerde (precisamente en este hilo) que *La existencia existe* y *A=A*?
> 
> A estas alturas de la película hacerse pajas mentales sobre si la esencia precede a la existencia debería de estar ya más que superado.



A=A, plástico=plástico, regular=regular, positivo=positivo

No A=No A, estático=estático, irregular=irregular, negativo=negativo

*A=A⇔∃Ā / A ≠ Ā* ( A ∩ Ā = Ø ) 

(A es igual a A, si y solo si, existe un A complementario, tal que, A distinto de A complementario)


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Oct 2013)

A=A equivale a aceptar la realidad que percibimos tal cual, los fenómenos paranormales, los estados mentales, el efecto placebo (curaciones duraderas reales) y otros existen, punto, ahora reduce los estados mentales a puras fórmulas químicas y tendrás la demostración de tú PRE juicio, no antes.

Si es puro objetivismo, que un fenómeno no sea reducible a los límites temporales y espaciales de un laboratorio no quiere decir que no existe, realmente la ciencia solo da cuenta de un grupo muy muy muy ... reducido de fenómenos, y solo descriptivamente.


----------



## Kozak (6 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> A=A, plástico=plástico, regular=regular, positivo=positivo
> 
> No A=No A, estático=estático, irregular=irregular, negativo=negativo
> 
> ...



Falso. Explíqueme el 0. Su complementario es él mismo. Y el 0 existe.


----------



## latiendo (7 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Falso. Explíqueme el 0. Su complementario es él mismo. Y el 0 existe.



No, el conjunto vacío existe (Ø) y su complementario no es él mismo sino el conjunto universal U 

Ejemplo:







U={a,b,c,d,e,} A={b,d,c,} CA={a,e} CCA={b,d,c}=A CU= Ø CØ=CCU=U 

A ≠ CA ( A ∩ CA = Ø )


----------



## lucasgrijander (7 Oct 2013)

Ayn Randiano, gracias por un post interesante, como de costumbre.

El contenido del arte inspirado en el Objetivismo me gusta, refleja objetivos e ideales loables que comparto. Pero como manifestación artística me parece de poco nivel.

Exactamente lo mismo me ocurre con _Atlas Shrugged_. Los valores que se defienden en la novela son los más dignos del hombre. Pero como novela, no es ninguna maravilla. 

Su principal defecto, en mi opinión, es que los personajes carecen por completo de verosimilitud porque son arquetipos, personalidades planas, sin recovecos, sin sombras, sin trasfondo. Los buenos son perfectos y los malos malísimos. Unos son inteligentes, bellos, valerosos y leales, los otros son lentos de mollera, feos, cobardes y traicioneros.

En otras novelas y obras de arte ocurre lo contrario: se defienden valores poco dignos pero con mucha más categoría artística o creativa. Por ejemplo, la poesía de Quevedo está llena de maldad, pesimismo y negatividad, pero desde el punto de vista literario/creativo es insuperable. El Lazarillo de Tormes ensalza al pícaro, al parásito, al sujeto menos productivo, pero artísticamente es MUY superior a Atlas Shrugged... porque es mucho más verosímil.


¿Qué opina al respecto?


----------



## H. Roark (7 Oct 2013)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Ayn Randiano, gracias por un post interesante, como de costumbre.
> 
> El contenido del arte inspirado en el Objetivismo me gusta, refleja objetivos e ideales loables que comparto. Pero como manifestación artística me parece de poco nivel.
> 
> ...



Cuando te enteres de lo que Rand dijo sobre El Quijote :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 07-oct-2013 at 02:36 ----------




latiendo dijo:


> A=A, plástico=plástico, regular=regular, positivo=positivo
> 
> No A=No A, estático=estático, irregular=irregular, negativo=negativo
> 
> ...



Vaya pajas mentales te estás haciendo. ¿Qué pretendes probar recitando tautologías? ¿Eres consciente de que empleas un lenguaje de conjuntos definido por los matemáticos a su conveniencia y de que su validez está restringida a ese marco? Es un sinsentido filosófico pretender probar con eso la dualidad del ser.

Además, si simplemente equiparamos la existencia al conjunto universal su complementario es el conjunto vacío, que lo equiparamos a la nada, que sólo existe como significante que tiene como la abstracción matemática del complementario del conjunto universal -y de la existencia- su definición. Y problema resuelto. Pero todo esto no son más que piruetas intrascendentes.


----------



## Kozak (7 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> No, el conjunto vacío existe (Ø) y su complementario no es él mismo sino el conjunto universal U
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Buen intento, pero sigue sin explicar el 0.


----------



## H. Roark (7 Oct 2013)

Volviendo al tema del hilo:

17. Las formas de arte que apelan a los intelectuales del izquierdismo moderno tienden a enfocarse en la sordidez, la derrota y la desesperación o, por otro lado, toman un tono orgiástico, renunciando al control racional, como si no hubiera esperanza de lograr nada a través del cálculo racional y todo lo que ha quedado fuera el sumergirse en la sensación del momento.

Ted Kaczynski


----------



## latiendo (7 Oct 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> ¿Qué pretendes probar recitando tautologías?



¿Qué es para ti A=A?



Kozak dijo:


> Buen intento, pero sigue sin explicar el 0.



Vamos a ver, si se dice que A=A, pues vale, muy bonito, fantástico. Lo que yo digo es que la única forma de identificar A como A y solo como A (A=A) es que exista otra cosa que no sea A que permita hacer esa distinción.

Pongámoslo así:

A=A⇔∃B / A ≠ B v A ∩ B = Ø 

A es A si y solo si existe al menos un B tal que A sea distinto de B o que A no tenga nada en común con B 

Y si la existencia es la existencia (A=A), la inexistencia es la inexistencia (Ā=Ā)

¿Se puede saber qué problema tiene con el 0?


----------



## patilltoes (7 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Qué es para ti A=A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el vacio nadie, ortodoxo, puede tener problemas. Pero ojo con usar el U, que Cantor sale de la tumba y se vuelve a matar.


----------



## H. Roark (7 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Qué es para ti A=A?



Un simple recordatorio de que la existencia, por su propia definición, existe.


----------



## burbufilia (7 Oct 2013)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Ayn Randiano, gracias por un post interesante, como de costumbre.
> 
> El contenido del arte inspirado en el Objetivismo me gusta, refleja objetivos e ideales loables que comparto. Pero como manifestación artística me parece de poco nivel.
> 
> ...



Estoy terminando de leerla. En efecto, es una novela filosófica. 

Entenderlo como novela incluso de ciencia-ficción, o novela descriptiva de una realidad del día a día sería un error. Se parece más a una epopeya adaptada al siglo XX que a una novela realista. Sólo hay dos tipos de personajes: los superhumanos y los subhumanos. Los superhumanos acaban viviendo en una tierra de utopía. Aunque haya personajes superhumanos principales que figuran en la novela, no hay ninguna diferencia de personalidad entre sí, ni de estilo de vida, e incluso sus profesiones son en su esencia análogas. Y cualquiera te suelta un discurso en el momento menos pensado de decenas de páginas, lol! En ese sentido, le falta a Rand capacidad de síntesis: no sabe transmitir muchas ideas en mucho texto, o pocas ideas en poco texto. Expresa pocas ideas en mucho texto, más bien. 

La calidad literaria es mediocre, y reconozco que los que no simpaticen con Ayn Rand no van a disfrutar de la novela. 

A pesar de ello, la recomiendo encarecidamente, a no ser que el lector sienta rechazo a priori de las ideas de Rand. No lo disfrutaría. Es más bien un texto que disfrutarán los simpatizantes que se sientan identificados con la filosofía randiana. Es muy estimulante el libro y clarifica algunos principios e ideas que tenemos en mente y no sabemos plasmar, encierra un valor potentísimo que la vida en sociedad entierra sobre la gente: tu mayor activo eres tú mismo. 

En cambio, un progre de ideas depresivas que me caía gordo, como Saramago, me hizo disfrutar como loco, leyéndome de un tirón el Ensayo sobre la ceguera. Se puede decir que Saramago es un escritor profesional. Rand para mí es una filósofa, no una escritora.


----------



## Kozak (7 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Qué es para ti A=A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, pero esto es otra cosa. B no tiene por qué ser complementario de A. Basta con que sea distinto.

Y A=A no se usa para decir que A sea el concepto mismo de existencia. Se emplea para decir que un ente A es igual a sí mismo. Vamos, el principio de identidad.

Todo eso que lo sabe un niño desde que su madre lo pare, nosotros nos tiramos horas discutiéndolo. Prueba de la absoluta pérdida de tiempo que es la filosofía. Dionisio I de Siracusa, prohombre minusvalorado.


----------



## H. Roark (7 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ah, pero esto es otra cosa. B no tiene por qué ser complementario de A. Basta con que sea distinto.



Él se refiere a que si existe algo "distinto" (i.e, que no pertenece a A) pertenece al complementario de A. Quizá la confusión le viene de equiparar elemento y conjunto.


----------



## latiendo (8 Oct 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Él se refiere a que si existe algo "distinto" (i.e, que no pertenece a A) pertenece al complementario de A. Quizá la confusión le viene de equiparar elemento y conjunto.



No has dado ni una. Pero mejor lo dejamos.



H. Roark dijo:


> Un simple recordatorio de que la existencia, por su propia definición, existe.



existencia.
(Del lat. tardío exsistentĭa).
1. f. Acto de existir.

existir.
(Del lat. exsistĕre).
1. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Ser real y verdadera.

Lo real y verdadero es real y verdadero :Aplauso:


----------



## Kozak (8 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> No has dado ni una. Pero mejor lo dejamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto.

A qué simas de la inmundicia intelectual no habremos llegado en el siglo XX que había que recordar esta perogrullada para dejarnos de pajas mentales lacanianas y subjetivistas. Con dos cojones y un palito.


----------



## H. Roark (8 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> No has dado ni una. Pero mejor lo dejamos.
> 
> existencia.
> (Del lat. tardío exsistentĭa).
> ...



Que te enteres ahora de que que quiere decir Rand y sospecho que no aún de lo absurdo de tu ristra de tautologías... ::


----------



## latiendo (8 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> A qué simas de la inmundicia intelectual no habremos llegado en el siglo XX que había que recordar esta perogrullada para dejarnos de pajas mentales lacanianas y subjetivistas. Con dos cojones y un palito.



“Lo real y verdadero es real y verdadero”

Todavía recuerdo cuando estudiaba Filosofía en el bachillerato (soy así de viejo) que nos decían que un filósofo era un buscador de la verdad. 

En esa frase: “Lo real y verdadero es real y verdadero” no hay búsqueda de nada. Eso es cualquier cosa menos una reflexión filosófica. 

Pero claro ¿A qué viene tanta filosofía, búsqueda de la verdad, ni niño muerto? ¿Qué es lo que buscan todos esos filósofos ignorantes? Si la respuesta está clarísima: 

¿Qué es real y verdadero? pues…lo real y verdadero. Pleno al 15. 

Se sustituye la pregunta "¿Qué es real y verdadero?" por un “axioma tautológico” (por llamarlo de alguna manera): “lo real y verdadero es real y verdadero”. Y asunto resuelto. No hay nada que buscar, circulen.


----------



## Kozak (8 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> “Lo real y verdadero es real y verdadero”
> 
> Todavía recuerdo cuando estudiaba Filosofía en el bachillerato (soy así de viejo) que nos decían que un filósofo era un buscador de la verdad.
> 
> ...



¿Y sabe por qué?

Porque durante el siglo XX la filosofía estaba metida en un ciclo vicioso de considerar que no existía una realidad objetiva, todo era subjetividad y apariencia y por tanto todo vale. Obviamente eso no lleva a ningún lado con lo que hubo que volver a decir gilipolleces propias de niños de parvulito. Porque siguen diciendo cosas más sabias que cualquier filósofo de pacotilla del último siglo y medio.


----------



## latiendo (9 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Y sabe por qué?
> 
> Porque durante el siglo XX la filosofía estaba metida en un ciclo vicioso de considerar que no existía una realidad objetiva, todo era subjetividad y apariencia y por tanto todo vale. Obviamente eso no lleva a ningún lado con lo que hubo que volver a decir gilipolleces propias de niños de parvulito. Porque siguen diciendo cosas más sabias que cualquier filósofo de pacotilla del último siglo y medio.



Fantástico. Y su verdad objetiva es...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> “Lo real y verdadero es real y verdadero”
> 
> Todavía recuerdo cuando estudiaba Filosofía en el bachillerato (soy así de viejo) que nos decían que un filósofo era un buscador de la verdad.
> 
> ...



Trilema de Münchhausen - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Kozak (9 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Fantástico. Y su verdad objetiva es...



...que existe una verdad objetiva, una realidad, a la que le importa muy poco las pajas mentales que nos hagamos negándola.


----------



## sexy titty milk (9 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> A qué simas de la inmundicia intelectual no habremos llegado en el siglo XX que había que recordar esta perogrullada para dejarnos de pajas mentales lacanianas y subjetivistas. Con dos cojones y un palito.



El subjetivismo y lacanianismos ya pertenecen al AynRand de antes. Porque? Pues porque ha habido un cambio de produccion simbolica- ahora casi todo el conocimiento sale de Demonoid, y no se crean consumismos y hombres unidimensionales que no tienen explicacion porque se ven como son, como diria Rand.

Lo de las cosas como son del objetivismo en esta piba, sale porque queria combatir a tipos como Wittgenstein, Maya Deren, o el modernismo en general. Y los burgueses de su epoca no se hacian pasar por libertadores sino que se llamaban ya directamente conservadores, o gente de derechas. Asi que no les interesaba el arte confuso y que se les cuestionase, no toleraban la aporia, la incertidumbre, el drama o lucha de clases, o de percepcion, del arte moderno, asi que en esa coyuntura Rand recurri'o a 'las cosas son su superficie', no son intertextuales, no hay evolucion en el arte, el arte no se trata de ironias, de subalternos o de sorpresas, sino que estamos solos delante del cuadro y no tenemos tiempo de evolucionar mas alla de la grandeza de los cuadros por su habilidad invisible y tecnica de retratar a los mas fuertes de la sociedad, los que pagan por el cuadro, es un circulo vicioso y retorica tramposa.

Compara a Rand con Alex Jones, misma identica estirpe, pero Jones recurre a paranoias, conspiraciones y demas moderneces.

Hoy es la epoca de la ironia, en la que las palabras importan poco y que ha dejado a Rand como una ideologa tan populista y retrasada como la biblia en Estados Unidos, donde se van como anillo al dedo. Las fotos del primer post del hilo remiten al arte socialista porque al fin y al cabo, la perversidad y estupidez del discurso del capital se parece bastante a la del trabajo. Ambos comparten esa retorica en la que no oprimen pero acaban oprimiendo y se convierte en un dialogo de perros.


----------



## Kozak (9 Oct 2013)

sexy titty milk dijo:


> El subjetivismo y lacanianismos ya pertenecen al AynRand de antes. Porque? Pues porque ha habido un cambio de produccion simbolica- ahora casi todo el conocimiento sale de Demonoid, y no se crean consumismos y hombres unidimensionales que no tienen explicacion porque se ven como son, como diria Rand.
> 
> Lo de las cosas como son del objetivismo en esta piba, sale porque queria combatir a tipos como Wittgenstein, Maya Deren, o el modernismo en general. Y los burgueses de su epoca no se hacian pasar por libertadores sino que se llamaban ya directamente conservadores, o gente de derechas. Asi que no les interesaba el arte confuso y que se les cuestionase, no toleraban la aporia, la incertidumbre, el drama o lucha de clases, o de percepcion, del arte moderno, asi que en esa coyuntura Rand recurri'o a 'las cosas son su superficie', no son intertextuales, no hay evolucion en el arte, el arte no se trata de ironias, de subalternos o de sorpresas, sino que estamos solos delante del cuadro y no tenemos tiempo de evolucionar mas alla de la grandeza de los cuadros por su habilidad invisible y tecnica de retratar a los mas fuertes de la sociedad, los que pagan por el cuadro, es un circulo vicioso y retorica tramposa.
> 
> ...



O sea que mejor tener un "arte" confuso e irónico en el que nada importa y todo vale, que es lo mismo que decir que nada tiene valor.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya... ¿y aún suponiendo qué exista puede el ser humano alcanzarla?... Cuando el propio ser humano está limitado por los medios que tiene a su disposición a la hora de acceder a la verdad (los avances científicos que se dan en la historia) o cuando el ser humano es un modo, una medida de las múltiples que existen de ver la realidad...
> 
> Es que vamos, muy jodido lo tiene Rand para poder encauzar, por poner un ejemplo, la historia... las consecuencias de un modelo de gobierno o de una guerra... Si las consecuencias están dadas el problema más bien está en si es posible visualizarlas, cuando en la mayor parte de las ocasiones va a haber que aferrarse/posicionarse porque tal conocimiento está fuera de nuestro alcance en ese preciso momento... Es muy fácil rajar de la Unión Soviética o de una guerra una vez que ya se ha dado, teniendo en cuenta todas las variables y analizando con tiempo todo.



No caigamos en los que Nassim Nicholas Taleb llama "la falacia narrativa". El azar tiene una importancia capital en la vida, y la principal crítica que se le puede hacer a Rand es que ignoraba este hecho en sus axiomas apriorísticos.


----------



## sexy titty milk (9 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> O sea que mejor tener un "arte" confuso e irónico en el que nada importa y todo vale, que es lo mismo que decir que nada tiene valor.



Eso es como cuando el papa habla de relativismo. El papa, por supuesto, es el punto absoluto, y los demas son relativistas jaja, menudo cachondeo. Yo podria hacer un dickpick y decir que mi miembro viril es el absolutismo y lo demas es relativismo.

La ironia permite a bastante gente ser libre en su subjetividad. Por ejemplo, si te dan ordenes, o estas sometido en una estructura jerarquica, o militar, recurres a pequenyas bromas ironicas para mantener la calma y recordarte que las ordenes de los superiores no son absolutas en tu mundillo de libre.

El arte confuso, sirve a la liberacion de la mujer, en las novelas de Chatterley, o las peliculas de Maya Deren, o sirve para tener una metafisica aceptable, como en Pessoa o Wittgenstein. No podemos estar todo el dia sirviendo al cliente, como en la utopia de dominacion privada y de 'competicion' de Rand. Un ejemplo reciente en los cines, The Master, es moderna como lo son las novelas de John Dos Passos que seguramente Rand odiaba y para crecer se ha uno de dar cuenta de que Justin Bieber, Disneylandia, o comprarle un IPad a un chino, es una gillipollez. Tambien es el arte confuso, mas o menos, esa patafisica la que dice que fue la mujer la que estaba detras de toda la represion y del conservadurismo.

Rand dijo lo que dijo porque, que todo esta ya hecho para que no se cuestionase a los mas fuertes. A contrario que Alex Jones, los conservadores de su epoca intentaban frenar la guerra cultural y preferian no adoptar los mismos postulados victimistas o rebeldes de la izquierda. Ahora es diferente. Ahora Jones habla con... Russell Brand...

Por eso digo que las pinturas del primer post me recuerdan al arte realista/socialista, donde tampoco se permitia la subjetividad en buena medida, y en vez de resaltar al capital se resaltaba el trabajo. Si a Rand le toca vivir en la URSS, estaria a escondidas leyendo a Chesterton y Tolstoy y buscando ironias como la lluvia.


----------



## latiendo (9 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ...que existe una verdad objetiva, una realidad, a la que le importa muy poco las pajas mentales que nos hagamos negándola.



Yo no niego que exista una realidad. Lo que se cuestiona y se busca es su verdadera naturaleza. Es por lo que se pregunta y me vuelve a salir con la perogrullada de parvulito.

Por ejemplo, dice usted que A=A, y yo le digo que es posible, pero aunque sea así, en la “realidad objetiva”, en la naturaleza, A dejará de ser A. EL niño no será el mismo niño pasados unos años. Ni siquiera será el mismo niño de un día para otro. Y si me apura de un instante a otro. Y quien dice un niño, dice una piedra o una estrella. 

La identificación de A como A la hace usted de una forma arbitraria y en un momento determinado. No me parece objetivo mantenerla en el tiempo (por supuesto puede hacer lo que le plazca), que el cambio no sea perceptible no significa que no exista.

Todas sus A duran un instante.

Está usted instalado en la subjetividad y no lo sabe.


----------



## Kozak (9 Oct 2013)

sexy titty milk dijo:


> Eso es como cuando el papa habla de relativismo. El papa, por supuesto, es el punto absoluto, y los demas son relativistas jaja, menudo cachondeo. Yo podria hacer un dickpick y decir que mi miembro viril es el absolutismo y lo demas es relativismo.
> 
> La ironia permite a bastante gente ser libre en su subjetividad. Por ejemplo, si te dan ordenes, o estas sometido en una estructura jerarquica, o militar, recurres a pequenyas bromas ironicas para mantener la calma y recordarte que las ordenes de los superiores no son absolutas en tu mundillo de libre.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Cuéntame otra. ¿La liberación de la mujer, dices? ¿Ese proceso en el que simplemente se le cambiaron las ataduras por unas en las que ni siquiera es dueña y señora de su casa y sus hijos? No haga llorar al niño Jesús.

Claro que las mujeres estaban detrás de la represión y conservadurismo. Eso de considerar que la mitad de la Humanidad, hasta principios del siglo XX, no ha tenido arte ni parte en el devenir de la Historia no se lo creen ni las sufragistas.



latiendo dijo:


> Yo no niego que exista una realidad. Lo que se cuestiona y se busca es su verdadera naturaleza. Es por lo que se pregunta y me vuelve a salir con la perogrullada de parvulito.
> 
> *Por ejemplo, dice usted que A=A, y yo le digo que es posible, pero aunque sea así, en la “realidad objetiva”, en la naturaleza, A dejará de ser A. EL niño no será el mismo niño pasados unos años. Ni siquiera será el mismo niño de un día para otro. Y si me apura de un instante a otro. Y quien dice un niño, dice una piedra o una estrella. *
> 
> ...



Cae Vd. en la trampa de Heráclito. Asume que el "ser A" no lleva en sí la evolución. Trampa que hasta Aristóteles superó con el tema de la potencia y el acto. Pero bueno, sigamos discutiendo cosas que sabe cualquier nini de Bachillerato, que no hacen más que darme la razón respecto a mi opinión de la filosofía.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Oct 2013)

la realidad no es descriptible o alcanzable completamente por la ciencia, y esto es un concepto científico y lógico, ahí están el principio de incertidumbre, la dualidad onda-corpúsculo o el teorema de Gödel, el lenguaje, la ciencia y la razón tienen sus límites, no parece que la Rand nunca supiera esto y eso hace necesariamente de su filosofía incompleta y limitada.


----------



## latiendo (9 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Cae Vd. en la trampa de Heráclito. Asume que el "ser A" no lleva en sí la evolución. Trampa que hasta Aristóteles superó con el tema de la potencia y el acto. Pero bueno, sigamos discutiendo cosas que sabe cualquier nini de Bachillerato, que no hacen más que darme la razón respecto a mi opinión de la filosofía.



Asume usted que el “ser A” lleva en sí la “evolución” 

¿Asume usted que el “ser A” lleva en sí todo lo que antecede a A?


----------



## Kozak (10 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Asume usted que el “ser A” lleva en sí la “evolución”
> 
> ¿Asume usted que el “ser A” lleva en sí todo lo que antecede a A?



Ni lo asumo, ni lo dejo de asumir. No me dejo llevar por trampas del lenguaje. Lo que existe, existe, y vale ya de marear la perdiz. Pero sí, la mariposa (ejemplo moñas) lleva en sí a la oruga.


----------



## latiendo (10 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Ni lo asumo, ni lo dejo de asumir. No me dejo llevar por trampas del lenguaje. Lo que existe, existe, y vale ya de marear la perdiz. Pero sí, la mariposa (ejemplo moñas) lleva en sí a la oruga.



¿Y qué hubo antes de la oruga y la mariposa que llevaba en sí a ambas?

¿Nada?


----------



## burbufilia (10 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Y qué hubo antes de la oruga y la mariposa que llevaba en sí a ambas?
> 
> ¿Nada?



Ese tipo de preguntas son espinosas

La materia no puede salir de la nada porque nada es nada. Ergo Dios existe. Dios es el creador. Quién creó al creador? Otro Dios? Quién creo a ese otro Dios? Hay dioses infinitos? Quiénes crearon esos dioses infinitos? No hay respuesta lógica, ergo Dios no existe. Por tanto, la materia no es nada. Por tanto, nada existe

Yo maté a John Galt 

PD: Just joking


----------



## Kozak (10 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Y qué hubo antes de la oruga y la mariposa que llevaba en sí a ambas?
> 
> ¿Nada?



¿Importa mucho lo que hubiera?

No, salvo que seas paleoentomólogo.


----------



## sexy titty milk (10 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Cuéntame otra. ¿La liberación de la mujer, dices? ¿Ese proceso en el que simplemente se le cambiaron las ataduras por unas en las que ni siquiera es dueña y señora de su casa y sus hijos? No haga llorar al niño Jesús.
> 
> ...



Como dije en el mismo parrafo, Baudrillard se burlaba de las mujeres y su 'liberacion'.

Es evidente que lo que pasa es que el conservadurismo, la religion, el dar ordenes porque se tiene mas dinero y creer que eso esta bien, la 'competitividad' es una perversion producto de la linea de montaje.

No voy a perder tiempo leyendo a una tia que EE.UU. quiso alzar para promover su estetica, su filosofia, su religion, su poder, cuando es evidente que lo unico que es es la respuesta del capital a la proposicion de trabajo de Stalin. Si lo unico que ves tu por la vida y el arte es el triunfo del capital, es que tienes una moralidad bastante perdida. Y tambien la tienen los socialistas. Ambos no son discursos adultos. Cual es el discurso adulto, pues el de Brian de Palma, el de Verhoeven, el de las cosas que no tienen solucion, las aporias, las paradojas


----------



## Kozak (10 Oct 2013)

sexy titty milk dijo:


> Como dije en el mismo parrafo, Baudrillard se burlaba de las mujeres y su 'liberacion'.
> 
> Es evidente que lo que pasa es que el conservadurismo, la religion, el dar ordenes porque se tiene mas dinero y creer que eso esta bien, la 'competitividad' es una perversion producto de la linea de montaje.
> 
> No voy a perder tiempo leyendo a una tia que EE.UU. quiso alzar para promover su estetica, su filosofia, su religion, su poder, cuando es evidente que lo unico que es es la respuesta del capital a la proposicion de trabajo de Stalin. Si lo unico que ves tu por la vida y el arte es el triunfo del capital, es que tienes una moralidad bastante perdida. Y tambien la tienen los socialistas. Ambos no son discursos adultos. Cual es el discurso adulto, pues el de Brian de Palma, el de Verhoeven, el de las cosas que no tienen solucion, las aporias, las paradojas



Verhoeven o De Palma, aunque me gusten mucho, no dan discursos adultos. Dan el discurso adolescente de la rabia y el "el mundo es una mierda y el ser humano más". Claro que en eso estamos, porque para empezar yo no creo que existan "discursos adultos". La gente adulta lo primero que hace es callarse lo que piensa para sí porque sabe que sus opiniones importan muy poquito. Quien tiene un "discurso" normalmente es porque tiene la inmadurez suficiente como para creer que alguien puede estar interesado en el mismo.


----------



## latiendo (10 Oct 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ese tipo de preguntas son espinosas



Espinosas para quien asume que A=A y que "el “ser A” lleva en sí la evolución”.


----------



## Kozak (10 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Espinosas para quien asume que A=A y que "el “ser A” lleva en sí la evolución”.



Espinosas para quien se hace pajas mentales negando la existencia al estilo de un Zenón de la vida negando el movimiento. Menos mal que siempre hay un Diógenes que se levanta y se pone a andar para dejarlo donde merece: en el ridículo.


----------



## sexy titty milk (10 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Verhoeven o De Palma, aunque me gusten mucho, no dan discursos adultos. Dan el discurso adolescente de la rabia y el "el mundo es una mierda y el ser humano más". Claro que en eso estamos, porque para empezar yo no creo que existan "discursos adultos". La gente adulta lo primero que hace es callarse lo que piensa para sí porque sabe que sus opiniones importan muy poquito. Quien tiene un "discurso" normalmente es porque tiene la inmadurez suficiente como para creer que alguien puede estar interesado en el mismo.



Ya me veo a ti condescendiendo con el Verhoeven de Black Book. Y al Verhoeven rindiendose a ti admitiendo que lo suyo solo es un ejercicio de estilo, atrevido, provocador pero, claro, Verhoeven admite que tienes razon en el mundo real. Y en Showgirls, Verhoeven no es decadencia de Las Vegas sino su esplendor. De hecho, Showgirls no es ironica, sino al retratar a la underdog senorita, es absolutamente Randiana.

Rand lo que tiene es ansias de influencia de Stalin.


----------



## latiendo (10 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Espinosas para quien se hace pajas mentales negando la existencia al estilo de un Zenón de la vida negando el movimiento. Menos mal que siempre hay un Diógenes que se levanta y se pone a andar para dejarlo donde merece: en el ridículo.



Don cigoto, se nos vuelve a agarrar a la negación de la existencia que no he negado. 

Bravo, campeón


----------



## Kozak (10 Oct 2013)

sexy titty milk dijo:


> Ya me veo a ti condescendiendo con el Verhoeven de Black Book. Y al Verhoeven rindiendose a ti admitiendo que lo suyo solo es un ejercicio de estilo, atrevido, provocador pero, claro, Verhoeven admite que tienes razon en el mundo real. Y en Showgirls, Verhoeven no es decadencia de Las Vegas sino su esplendor. De hecho, Showgirls no es ironica, sino al retratar a la underdog senorita, es absolutamente Randiana.
> 
> Rand lo que tiene es ansias de influencia de Stalin.



Hoyga si se nos va a poner gafapastas y a citar una peli por su título en otro idioma, al menos tenga la decencia de hacerlo en el original (Zwartboek) y no en su versión inglesa. Igual de pretencioso pero no se le verá tanto el cartón.

Para mí Verhoeven donde es realmente provocador es en Robocop. Un Jesucristo americano, en sus propias palabras. Pero claro, cualquier excusa es buena para verle las tetas a la Berkeley.



latiendo dijo:


> Don cigoto, se nos vuelve a agarrar a la negación de la existencia que no he negado.
> 
> Bravo, campeón



Qué tío más grande, Pac-Man.

Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que me compare con él, pero es algo totalmente inmérito por mi parte. Como mucho llegaría a ser un boxeador tan malo como Woody Allen, que tuvo que dejar el boxeo y meterse a tocar el clarinete (no muy mal) y hacer comedias sin gracia.


----------



## latiendo (11 Oct 2013)

¿Señora Ayn Rand también cree usted que un cigoto es un hombre hecho y derecho? 

[YOUTUBE]7jYzOD4YNoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## latiendo (12 Oct 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Joder... O sea que un embrión no es "vida"... ¿y un recién nacido es capaz de sobrevivir sin la madre?... :rolleye: ... O mejor, un recién nacido es persona?... :rolleye: ...



Para esta señora embrión=A 

Me cito



latiendo dijo:


> dice usted que A=A, y yo le digo que es posible, pero aunque sea así, en la “realidad objetiva”, en la naturaleza, A dejará de ser A. EL niño no será el mismo niño pasados unos años. Ni siquiera será el mismo niño de un día para otro. Y si me apura de un instante a otro. Y quien dice un niño, dice una piedra o una estrella.
> 
> La identificación de A como A la hace usted de una forma arbitraria y en un momento determinado. No me parece objetivo mantenerla en el tiempo (por supuesto puede hacer lo que le plazca), que el cambio no sea perceptible no significa que no exista.
> 
> ...


----------



## burbufilia (12 Oct 2013)

Su idea del aborto es el convencionalismo médico. La madre es persona, un cúmulo de células que gesta, es un embrión, no es todavía un ser humano. En la práctica, se ha tirado por el camino de enmedio, basándose en que a partir de un tiempo de gestación, la cosa se parece más a una personita que a una especie de órgano salido de la nada. 

Ella no se contradice en sus principios. Podrás estar a favor o en contra de lo que dice. Yo estoy en contra. La izquierda convencional está a favor. Para mí, el aborto ha de ser un mal menor que se debe restringir lo máximo posible, y al mínimo tiempo de gestación posible.


----------



## latiendo (12 Oct 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Su idea del aborto es el convencionalismo médico.... Ella no se contradice en sus principios...



Pues eso. Subjetividad

convencionalismo.
1. m. Conjunto de opiniones o procedimientos basados en ideas falsas que, por comodidad o conveniencia social, se tienen como verdaderas. U. m. en pl.

subjetivo, va.
2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a nuestro modo de pensar o de sentir, y no al objeto en sí mismo.

objeto.
(Del lat. obiectus).
1. m. Todo lo que puede ser materia de conocimiento o sensibilidad de parte del sujeto, incluso este mismo.


El objeto existe, pero ¿Cuál es su verdadera naturaleza? aaaaaaaaamiiigo


----------



## burbufilia (12 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues eso. Subjetividad
> 
> convencionalismo.
> 1. m. Conjunto de opiniones o procedimientos basados en ideas falsas que, por comodidad o conveniencia social, se tienen como verdaderas. U. m. en pl.
> ...



Por eso estoy yo en contra. Porque para mí es subjetivo. Pero para ella no es una doctrina médica, es una verdad médica, tan verdad como que el valium ayuda a dormir

---------- Post added 12-oct-2013 at 16:37 ----------

Lo que sí considero un patinazo de Ayn, es cuando categóricamente afirma que "el gobierno no produce nada". Qué pasa? Que el capitalismo de estado nunca ha existido? 
¿Qué opinas de eso, *AynRandiano*?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2013)

El aborto es uno de los (raros) temas en los cuales no estoy de acuerdo con Ayn Rand.

Es un tema moralmente complejísimo, y la posición de la señora Rand me parece enormemente simplista.

Ron Paul además de ser el político que es es obstetra y ha traído a varios miles de niños al mundo.

Ron Paul die que el aborto le paree un "inicio de fuerza" (mal absoluto en Objetivismo) contra el no-nacido. 



burbufilia dijo:


> Lo que sí considero un patinazo de Ayn, es cuando categóricamente afirma que "el gobierno no produce nada". Qué pasa? Que el capitalismo de estado nunca ha existido?
> ¿Qué opinas de eso, *AynRandiano*?



Ayn Rand supongo que on esa frase querría decir que la "produción" estatal sería siempre inferior a la produción de esos mismos medios si los hubieses dejado en manos privadas.

Como dijo Ludwig Von Mises (a quien ayudó mucho Ayn Rand, por cierto) comentando los "éxitos" industriales soviéticos:

_Tener la mayor fábrica de tractores del mundo es una desventaja si la productividad adicional que te permiten esos tractores es inferior a los recursos dedicados a crearlos._​
La producción estatal suele ser una DESTRUCIÓN DE RIQUEZA si la comparamos con lo que se podría haber hecho on esos recursos en manos privadas.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El aborto es uno de los (raros) temas en los cuales no estoy de acuerdo con Ayn Rand.
> 
> Es un tema moralmente complejísimo, y la posición de la señora Rand me parece enormemente simplista.
> 
> ...



Ya, tu interpretación es que el gobierno no produce nada _*óptimamente*_. Si vemos este vídeo, vemos que ella va más allá, y que demuestra que sus conocimientos de economía son precarios. No le entra en la sesera que en determinados oligopolios, el pacto de precios y el mercado cautivo es la estrategia óptima de las empresas (la teoría de juegos creo que nunca la tocó la señora). 

Una cosa es que haya soluciones liberales contra el problema de un oligopolio, y otra es negar que el oligopolio sea un problema. Carnaza para socialistas, esta vez con razón. 

[YOUTUBE]EejxV2UhZsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kozak (15 Oct 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya, tu interpretación es que el gobierno no produce nada _*óptimamente*_. Si vemos este vídeo, vemos que ella va más allá, y que demuestra que sus conocimientos de economía son precarios.* No le entra en la sesera que en determinados oligopolios, el pacto de precios y el mercado cautivo es la estrategia óptima de las empresas (la teoría de juegos creo que nunca la tocó la señora). *
> 
> Una cosa es que haya soluciones liberales contra el problema de un oligopolio, y otra es negar que el oligopolio sea un problema. Carnaza para socialistas, esta vez con razón.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EejxV2UhZsI[/YOUTUBE]



Empresas =/= humanidad.

Si yo con un puñado de colegas atraco un supermercado y me llevo una pasta, para ellos y para mí el resultado neto es positivo. Pero para el supermercado y sus clientes no lo es.

El oligopolio en sí no es el problema, el problema es que a resultas de ese oligopolio se generen ineficiencias en el sentido de Pareto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Oct 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> No le entra en la sesera que en determinados oligopolios, el pacto de precios y el mercado cautivo es la estrategia óptima de las empresas



¿Cómo vas a tener un "mercado cautivo" en una economía Liberal auténtica?.

Siempre puede entrar alguien "de fuera" y romper la "cautividad".

En USA por ejemplo los "3 grandes" (GM, Ford, Chrysler) tenían un (pseudo) mercado cautivo de compradores de coches en los años 1960.

Vendían coches-kleenex, achatarrables a la de 5 años.

El "mercado cautivo" lo destruyeron los COCHES IMPORTADOS: A medida que el público USA se fue dando cuenta de que esos cochecitos alemanes o japoneses eran infinitamente más fiables y duraderos que los "domésticos" la preponderancia de estos se esfumó.

Cíteme por favor UN SOLO EJEMPLO CONCRETO HISTÓRICO de un "mercado cautivo" en un sector económico LIBRE (el eléctrico español no vale como ejemplo, evidentemente).



Kozak dijo:


> Si yo con un puñado de colegas atraco un supermercado y me llevo una pasta, para ellos y para mí el resultado neto es positivo



Discrepo.

En el Objetivismo el primer perjudicado de las acciones del ladrón de bancos es EL LADRÓN MISMO, aunque nunca lo cojan.

La vida disoluta nunca es "exitosa", PORQUE ES IRREAL. El dinero dle botín puede ser real, pero al NO HABER SIDO GANADO REALMENTE su efecto es DESTRUCTIVO sobre sus ilegítimos "dueños".


----------



## burbufilia (16 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo vas a tener un "mercado cautivo" en una economía Liberal auténtica?.
> 
> Siempre puede entrar alguien "de fuera" y romper la "cautividad".
> 
> ...



No todos los oligopolios son problema. No son problema cuando pueden desarrollan un producto que genere diferenciación. La estrategia de reparto de la tarta es fácil de romper entonces. 

También hay productos sencillos de producir o que no necesitan economía de escala, lo que nos acercamos a competencia perfecta, y eso tampoco es problema, al contrario. 

El problema es cuando se necesita una fuerte capitalización para entrar en el negocio (hay barreras de entrada), y que el producto que vendes es el mismito que el de tu competidor. Es decir, cuando la única variable a tener en cuenta para optimizar una compra es el *precio*, la estrategia óptima del conjunto de empresas es pactar precios, o siguiendo la terminología del dilema del prisionero, _cooperar_ en precios. 







En el ejemplo, la cooperación le da al oligopolio una suma de ingresos de 100. Romper la cooperación, nos da una suma de 80 ó 90. 

A Rand, al parecer, se le escapaba que el egoísmo no contraviene una buena estrategia de juego en equipo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Espinosas para quien asume que A=A y que "el “ser A” lleva en sí la evolución”.



A=A es un AXIOMA. No es que usted lo "asuma", es que todo intento de refutar A=A es autocontradictorio, ya que una refutación implica un argumento que implica... A=A.



Kozak dijo:


> Para mí Verhoeven donde es realmente provocador es en Robocop. Un Jesucristo americano, en sus propias palabras



Robocop tiene muy mala uva y es muy inteligente.

Yo la vi en el cine en 1987. No entendí la mitad porque está llena de referencias a la Cultura USA que entonces desconocía. Me llama la atención que un holandés fuese capaz de hacer una radiografía tan despiadada de la Cultura USA.



Kozak dijo:


> Verhoeven o De Palma, aunque me gusten mucho, no dan discursos adultos. Dan el discurso adolescente de la rabia y el "el mundo es una mierda y el ser humano más"



Bingo.

La rabia adolescente está muy bien, pero un buen día uno cumple 20 años y hay que empezar a CONSTRUIR EN POSITIVO. Verhoeven (un genio, por cierto) no ha llegado a esta fase.



sexy titty milk dijo:


> Cual es el discurso adulto, pues el de Brian de Palma, el de Verhoeven, el de las cosas que no tienen solucion, las aporias, las paradojas



La aporía como síntesis vital está muy bien cuando uno tiene 14-19 años.

Como le he dicho cuando uno cumple 20 años uno tiene que empezar a CONSTRUIR su vida, y sobre aporías no se construye nada.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (18 Oct 2013)

> ¿Cómo vas a tener un "mercado cautivo" en una economía Liberal auténtica?.
> 
> Siempre puede entrar alguien "de fuera" y romper la "cautividad".
> 
> ...



El de los coches es, precisamente, de los peores ejemplos. 

En los años 60 había un sinfín de marcas con capital propio, hoy existen media docena de grupos que se han ido comprando los unos a los otros hasta formar un oligopolio mundial donde es complicado adquirir un coche fuera de las grandes. De hecho es más complicado que hace cuarenta años.

De todos modos, la tendencia al oligopolio/monopolio no es mala per se, ahí está el ejemplo de YKK: tiene el 90% de la cuota de mercado de las cremalleras y siguen siendo tan baratas y buenas como siempre.


----------



## latiendo (18 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A=A es un AXIOMA. No es que usted lo "asuma", es que todo intento de refutar A=A es autocontradictorio, ya que una refutación implica un argumento que implica... A=A.



"Preguntas espinosas para quien asume que A=A *y* que "el “ser A” lleva en sí la evolución”".

*y*
(Del lat. et).
1. conj. copulat. U. *para unir palabras o cláusulas en concepto afirmativo*. Si se coordinan más de dos vocablos o miembros del período, solo se expresa, generalmente, antes del último. 

¿Asume usted que A=A y que "el “ser A” lleva en sí la evolución”? 

¿Asume usted que esa A es también todo lo que le precede y lo que podría ser?

¿No lo asume? Pues sepa que en la "naturaleza objetiva" todas sus A duran un instante; “ objetivamente”, en un suspiro, se queda usted sin su A y con una igualdad imaginaria. 

imaginación.
(Del lat. imaginatĭo, -ōnis).
2. f. Aprensión falsa o juicio de algo que no hay en realidad o no tiene fundamento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El de los coches es, precisamente, de los peores ejemplos.
> 
> En los años 60 había un sinfín de marcas con capital propio, hoy existen media docena de grupos que se han ido comprando los unos a los otros hasta formar un oligopolio mundial donde es complicado adquirir un coche fuera de las grandes. De hecho es más complicado que hace cuarenta años



Y en 1910 había MILES de marcas de coches independientes: Marmon, Mors, Jowett, Stanley, Minerva, Panhard, Studebaker, Packard, Pierce-Arrow, DKW, NSU, Borgward, Delahaye...la lista es asombrosa:

Categoryefunct motor vehicle manufacturers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Los aficionados a los coches antiguos sabemos perfectamente que cuanto más antiguo sea el oche, más probable es que sea de una marca "rara", desaparecida hace décadas.

¿El motivo?: Fabricar coches es algo MUY INTENSIVO EN CAPITAL, y DEPENDIENTE DE ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA, por lo tanto sólo los grandes sobreviven. ¡Lo normal es que vayan desapareciendo empresas y marcas! (precisamente las peores).

Pero...LA COMPETENCIA FUNCIONA aún con menos jugadores.

El producto es CADA VEZ MEJOR: Un coche hace 40 años podías darte un canto en los dientes si llegaba a los 100.000 Km. Hoy los coches se hacen 200.000 Km sin pestañear.

El que hubiese cientos de fabricantes independientes hace años no mejoraba en nada el producto.

Ah, y aparecen NUEVOS fabricantes: Los coreanos y los chinos. Espera y verás.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (19 Oct 2013)

> Ah, y aparecen NUEVOS fabricantes: Los coreanos y los chinos. espera y verás.



Aparecerá un fabricante chino y uno koreano... que serán comprados o se dedicará a fagocitar a todos los que pueda. 

Un mercado libre tiende al oligopolio, que, considerando lo relaciobada que está la propiedad de una y otras empresas, es un monopolio de facto. 
Y es normal: cooperar es más barato y mejor que competir, por lo qie es normal que las empresas sean cada vez menos competitivas.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2013)

> De todos modos, la tendencia al oligopolio/monopolio no es mala per se, ahí está el ejemplo de YKK: tiene el 90% de la cuota de mercado de las cremalleras y siguen siendo tan baratas y buenas como siempre.



y por esto mismo un comunismo no tiene porqué tener una economía desastrosa, no? para hace las cosas de manera óptima solo hace falta voluntad adecuada, que se asienta en unos valores morales específicos.


----------



## Kozak (19 Oct 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y por esto mismo un comunismo no tiene porqué tener una economía desastrosa, no? *para hace las cosas de manera óptima solo hace falta voluntad adecuada*, que se asienta en unos valores morales específicos.



Puedes poner toda tu voluntad y esfuerzo en hacer un pastel con barro, que obtendrás una plasta que no vale nada.

Para hacer las cosas de manera óptima es necesario tener los conocimientos adecuados. Y en un monopolio la capacidad de adquirir nuevos conocimientos y de encontrar nuevos caminos que rompan con lo establecido es mucho más difícil que en una estructura libre.

Tener que repetir estas obviedades me resulta hasta ofensivo, pero voy a poner un ejemplo muy claro: el desarrollo de sistemas operativos para aparatos informáticos. Tenemos una gran empresa que es Microsoft, otra más pequeña que es Apple, y un montón de miniempresas y fundaciones sin ánimo de lucro.

Microsoft es bien sabido que copa el mercado. No es la mejor alternativa, ni la más estable, ni la más barata, pero es "lo bastante buena" para la mayoría de usuarios. No obstante va siempre a remolque de las innovaciones que introduce Apple. pero ¡esperen! Resulta que Apple ha basado sus sistemas operativos actuales en Unix, y que realmente la mayoría de cosas que se ofrecen como novedades rompedoras en Apple en realidad llevan ya años probándose en la comunidad de software libre.

En suma: cuanto más se asemeja a un monopolio la estructura mercantil, más rígida y tendente a la obsolescencia. Eso no es malo en sí si el diseño original era lo bastante bueno como para seguir cumpliendo su función (el caso de las cremalleras). Pero en otro tipo de productos es inaceptable. ¿Alguien se imagina tener que usar aún el MS-DOS para todo? Para empezar no podríamos ni hablar por este foro.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Oct 2013)

vamos a ver, acaban de poner un ejemplo en el que hay un oligopolio, y una clara tendencia al monopolio, y resulta que los coches no son peores.

Es un mito que la innovación vaya ligada a la competitividad, esa era la idea que quería transmitir y que el contraejemplo de los coches supuestamente apoya.

Para innovar, descubrir, desarrollar solo hacen falta dos cosas: voluntad y pasión (unido claro está a capacidad) y financiación (y como han dicho, dada la envergadura de ciertos proyectos, esto favorece el monopolio, solo las empresas realmente grandes podrán financiar ciertos proyectos de investigación y desarrollo).

Un Euler o un Gauss son buenos ejemplos, eran máquinas, por decir, de crear matemáticas y no competían con nadie, solo lo disfrutaban.

Precisamente en nuestro mercado capitalista tenemos bastantes productos que son una mierda, ahora te duran un año y si exactamente el mismo modelo lo hubieses comprado a la misma marca hace 30 años, te duraría eso mismo 30 años (el ejemplo es real, un molinillo de café), quiere esto decir que la ausencia de monopolio genera obsolescencia?

No se puede prescindir en una sociedad de cierta centralización por meros motivos de logística y gestión de recursos una vez se ha alcanzado cierto desarrollo tecnológico.

También existen otras razones, o el resultado será siempre y de manera irremediable desigualdad económica como poco.


----------



## Kozak (20 Oct 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vamos a ver, acaban de poner un ejemplo en el que hay un oligopolio, y una clara tendencia al monopolio, y resulta que los coches no son peores.
> 
> *Es un mito que la innovación vaya ligada a la competitividad, esa era la idea que quería transmitir y que el contraejemplo de los coches supuestamente apoya.
> 
> ...



Con esto queda demostrado que no tiene Vd. ni puta idea de lo que habla.

Verá, por mi formación (carrera técnica) resulta que yo sí sé un poquito cómo va el tema de la innovación.

Una vez más recurro al ejemplo del software. Si Vd. tuviera razón, el software libre no existiría y de paso sería una mera anécdota condenada a desaparecer. Sin embargo es un sector en expansión y lleno de oportunidades. Precisamente porque al no haber barrera de entrada y favorecer la competitividad respecto al software propietario "cerrado" (en el software libre y abierto el código es público y cualquier puede trastear con él) los defectos se detectan mucho antes. En palabras de Linus Torvalds: "Si hay suficientes ojos mirando, todos los errores son solubles".

La competitividad favorece la aparición de nichos de mercado que no se habían considerado relevantes. El monopolio favorece las soluciones de tipo "talla única".


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Oct 2013)

El sofware libre es un claro ejemplo de cooperación incentivada por la superación personal, no un ejemplo de competitividad económica incentivada por el afán de lucro.

Es a lo que me refiero, que el lucro una vez cubiertas ciertas necesidades materiales sobra y entorpece toda innovación.

Y cuando se habla de competición en economía, se habla en primer lugar de ese tipo de competición que implica robar el pan de todos para que se lo quede uno, "el mejor", y como esto se hace ahorrando costes e incrementando beneficios a cualquier coste, valga la redundancia, pues el producto se va a la mierda y la innovación también (llegado un punto se va a lo seguro, a lo que venda bien, incluso se crea la necesidad ficticia de un producto específico).

El sofware libre no compite desde un punto de vista económico, porque es gratis.


----------



## Kozak (20 Oct 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *El sofware libre es un claro ejemplo de cooperación incentivada por la superación personal, no un ejemplo de competitividad económica incentivada por el afán de lucro.
> *
> Es a lo que me refiero, que el lucro una vez cubiertas ciertas necesidades materiales sobra y entorpece toda innovación.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, y el Mark Shuttleworth lo hace todo por amor al arte y vive del aire.

Tienes exactamente la misma idea de competitividad que de tecnología. O de cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## latiendo (20 Oct 2013)

*“La existencia existe”* "reloaded"

Es curioso que alguien estime como “objetivista” una afirmación que es toda una loa a la abstracción. Una estimación propia de una persona perversa o ignorante. La única duda que me queda es cuál de las dos cosas era Ayn Rand. ¿Ambas?

La existencia existe como abstracción. Lo que concretamente existe es lo existente.

“Lo existente existe” se pervierte y se transforma en “La existencia existe” 

A lo abstracto se lo considera objetivo. Filosofía perversa que acabará convirtiendo el vicio en virtud. 

*Definiciones:*

existente.
adj. Que existe en un determinado momento.

concreto1, ta.
(Del lat. concrētus).
1.	adj. Dicho de un objeto: Considerado en sí mismo, particularmente en oposición a lo abstracto y general, con exclusión de cuanto pueda serle extraño o accesorio

abstraer.
(Del lat. abstrahĕre).
prnl. Enajenarse de los objetos sensibles, no atender a ellos por entregarse a la consideración de lo que se tiene en el pensamiento.

objetivo, va.
1.	adj. Perteneciente o relativo al objeto en sí mismo, con independencia de la propia manera de pensar o de sentir.

*perverso, sa*.
(Del lat. perversus).
2. adj. *Que corrompe *las costumbres o *el orden *y estado habitual *de las cosas.* U. t. c. s.

orden.
(Del lat. ordo, -ĭnis).
1.	amb. Colocación de las cosas en el lugar que les corresponde.

Existencia: sustantivo abstracto

Los nombres o sustantivos abstractos son aquellos con los que nos referimos a conceptos que no se pueden percibir por los sentidos (no son cosas que se puedan tocar, ver,…).

Se denomina sustantivo concreto, o nombre concreto (en oposición a abstracto), a aquel sustantivo que designa un objeto perceptible por los sentidos (es decir, material), en oposición a los sustantivos abstractos, que designan objetos sólo perceptibles por la inteligencia.


----------



## Kozak (20 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> *“La existencia existe”* "reloaded"
> 
> Es curioso que alguien estime como “objetivista” una afirmación que es toda una loa a la abstracción. Una estimación propia de una persona perversa o ignorante. La única duda que me queda es cuál de las dos cosas era Ayn Rand. ¿Ambas?
> 
> ...



Deshágase el lío etimológico de la picha, que se ve que desde san Isidoro los españoles no valemos para eso.


----------



## latiendo (20 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Deshágase el lío etimológico de la picha, que se ve que desde san Isidoro los españoles no valemos para eso.



Lo que tú digas, chaval.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Oct 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es que las empresas no están pensadas para crear productos indestructibles... :-D... La empresa se basa en seguir produciendo, para seguir produciendo hay que crear productos que se estropeén, porque si no fuese así habría que cerrar la fábrica y no habría dineros



Fabricar un producto "indestructible" es una utopía irrealizable: Todo se estropea.

Además: El desarrollo técnico deja obsoletos a los productos. ¿Qué sentido tiene que duren "para siempre"?. Tengo un Amstrad de 1986 y un IBM PC de 1986 en perfecto estado de uso ambos. No dejan de ser 2 meras curiosidades técnicas. Aparte de eso... NO SIRVEN PARA NADA.

Fabricar un producto altamente duradero es la llave a FIDELIZAR CLIENTES y ampliar así la cuota de mercado: Las marcas que ofrecen productos duraderos y poco problemáticos consiguen compras repetidas y "soplan" clientes a las marcas que producen productos menos duraderos.


----------



## burbufilia (21 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fabricar un producto "indestructible" es una utopía irrealizable: Todo se estropea.
> 
> Además: El desarrollo técnico deja obsoletos a los productos. ¿Qué sentido tiene que duren "para siempre"?. Tengo un Amstrad de 1986 y un IBM PC de 1986 en perfecto estado de uso ambos. No dejan de ser 2 meras curiosidades técnicas. Aparte de eso... NO SIRVEN PARA NADA.
> 
> Fabricar un producto altamente duradero es la llave a FIDELIZAR CLIENTES y ampliar así la cuota de mercado: Las marcas que ofrecen productos duraderos y poco problemáticos consiguen compras repetidas y "soplan" clientes a las marcas que producen productos menos duraderos.



En eso te doy la razón. En una industria comunista, estaríamos todavía fabricando seat Málagas que se romperían a los 10 años para evitar que los operarios perdieran un trabajo que se quedaría obsoleto en el mercado libre. 

Eso sí, sigo pensando en que el oligopolio con colusión en según qué industria no es que sea imposible, es que es lo natural. No me cogiste ahí el testigo


----------



## Kozak (22 Oct 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Precisamente, por eso están en perfecto estado de uso: porque no sirven para nada.
> 
> Por regla general, el grado de complejidad de un sistema está íntimamente relacionado con su vida útil.



No creo que sea comparable. El grado de complejidad de un ecosistema es impresionante, y sin embargo son muy duraderos. Un mal destornillador es muy sencillo pero se jode en nada.

No, lo que está relacionado con la vida útil de un sistema no es su complejidad, sino su fragilidad o robustez. Tengo que leer el último libro de Taleb sobre el tema, por cierto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Precisamente, por eso están en perfecto estado de uso: porque no sirven para nada.
> 
> Por regla general, el grado de complejidad de un sistema está íntimamente relacionado con su vida útil.



El Amstrad del 86 tuvo un INTENSÍSIMO uso entre 1986 y 1990.

Entre 1990 y 1996 lo usé irregularmente, pero lo usé.

Lo único que necesitó fue cambiar la goma del lector de Disquettes en 1995. Nada más.

Para mí es ASOMBROSO que aún funcione a la perfección: Tengo todos mis PCs posteriores y algunos ya ni arrancan.

El Amstrad costó 136000 pesetas en el año 86.



panqueque dijo:


> Lógicamente la calidad de la construcción tiene mucho que ver.
> 
> Claro que la calidad y un correcto mantenimiento contribuyen a alargar la vida útil, pero es algo aplicable cuando hablamos de productos similares: a mayor complejidad, mayor posibilidad de encontrar puntos de fallo. Esto es algo muy característico del software, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



No necesariamente.

Mi Toyota tiene "de más" sobre el Renault 12 que tuvo mi padre:

* ABS, ESC.
* Aire Acondicionado.
* 7 airbags.
* Inyección.
* Turbo.
* Equipo de música.
* Elevalunas eléctricos.​
Mi Toyota es INIFINITAMENTE MÁS FIABLE Y DURADERO que el Renault 12 que tuvo mi padre, que con 100.000 Km estaba (literalmente) para tirar al desgüace.

La COMPETENCIA ha hecho posible esta bestial mejora en calidad de fabricación que hace que un coche ultracomplejo del siglo XXI sea infinitamente más fiable que un coche super-simple de 1970.


----------



## H. Roark (25 Oct 2013)

ferengi dijo:


> Deconstruyendo a Ayn Rand (Hada madrina de Greenspan, Reagan y Tatcher)
> 
> a Ayn Rand le surgen enemigos... algo lleva el agua cuando suena...



¿Esto se supone que lo mencionan como una crítica? :



> el economista von Mises, la felicitó con estas palabras: "Usted ha tenido el coraje de decirle a la gente lo que ningún político se atreve a decirle: que sois inferiores y que cualquier progreso en vuestras vidas que consideráis normal, se lo debéis al esfuerzo de hombres mejores que vosotros”.



Más razón que un santo.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 20:18 ----------

Yo creo que la crítica más dura que puede hacerse a Rand es que ningún humano nunca ha conseguido ser feliz teniendo la razón como meta, y por eso mismo ella fue tan desgraciada. La razón es una herramienta útil a nuestra disposición para alcanzar objetivos, pero nuestros objetivos vitales son plenamente irracionales. Si la buena señora de Rand se hubiera dedicado a simplemente tener un par de hijos y algunos nietos habría sido más feliz, y habría tenido una existencia más plena, con ese modesto logro, de lo que nunca lo fue consiguiendo fama y riqueza mediante sus novelas. El secreto de la felicidad está en satisfacer los instintos con los que has nacido, y estos no se elijen mediante un calculo racional, ni los valores que conllevan, como pretende ella en la construcción de su sistema filosófico, sino que vienen de serie y como mucho pueden descubrirse, no cambiarse.

Quién lo dude que se pregunte qué demonios hace escribiendo en este foro, qué tiene eso de racional, y qué instintos biológicos innatos está inconscientemente buscando satisfacer al hacerlo.


----------



## Kozak (26 Oct 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> No me refiero a eso.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que el Amstrad hacía un montón de cosas útiles en su época. Yo por ejemplo tuve un MSX y también le saqué partido.
> 
> ...



::

Esto es erróneo a tantos niveles que no sé ni por dónde empezar. Ande, dígame si considera la Cessna 172 como "avión experimental".

En aviación lo que se usan son sistemas redundantes (normalmente por triplicado, en las aeronaves más avanzadas por cuadruplicado). A veces se elige un sistema menos fiable pero mucho más ligero para poder montar varios de ellos, de ese modo la fiabilidad total es muy superior que si montas un solo sistema pero "hecho a conciencia". Y encima ahorras peso.


----------



## latiendo (26 Oct 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> ¿Esto se supone que lo mencionan como una crítica? :
> 
> el economista von Mises, la felicitó con estas palabras: "Usted ha tenido el coraje de decirle a la gente lo que ningún político se atreve a decirle: que *sois inferiores *y que cualquier progreso en vuestras vidas que consideráis normal, se lo debéis al esfuerzo de *hombres mejores que vosotros*”.
> 
> ...



El secreto de la felicidad consiste en comprender que lo mismo que te hace "feliz" te puede hacer infeliz, en ser consciente de la grandeza de tu naturaleza y en poder mandar a la mierda al primer listillo que te dice que eres inferior a no se quién y que le debes no se qué.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Oct 2013)

me había perdido esas "sabias" palabras de roark, menudo infeliz :XX:

con ese tipo de ideas qué se pude esperar. Ideas de robot, de esclavo. Luego un subnormal que es capaz de disfrutar dando palmas tiene una felicidad más profunda que estos ombliguistas psicópatas.

Edito: por si no había quedado claro la catadura moral de este individuo, va y la casca


----------



## H. Roark (26 Oct 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> me había perdido esas "sabias" palabras de roark, menudo infeliz :XX:
> 
> con ese tipo de ideas qué se pude esperar. Ideas de robot, de esclavo. Luego un subnormal que es capaz de disfrutar dando palmas tiene una felicidad más profunda que estos ombliguistas psicópatas.
> 
> Edito: por si no había quedado claro la catadura moral de este individuo, va y la casca



Sunwukung, sinceramente cada día te veo más tonto, que ya es decir. Estás llegando al punto de no ser capaz de articular dos frases inteligibles seguidas con el teclado. Tómate la pastilla de B12 que se te está quedando el _cerebelo_ como un queso Gruyère francés de tanto comer hierba y empiezas a dar pena.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Oct 2013)

.


> El secreto de la felicidad está en satisfacer los instintos con los que has nacido



para enmarcar, la frase filosófica del año :XX: 

mentalidad materialista=mentalidad de esclavo. y las personas que piensan así se creen libres.

Pa no echar gota.


----------



## eck (26 Oct 2013)

venga va, que llegamos a las 1000 respuestas! un empujoncito.


----------



## astinini (26 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2, yo no tengo mucho simpatía por el objetivismo, pero me gusta conocer los planteamientos con los que estoy en desacuerdo.

Has hablado de pintura y cine, pero me gustaría saber si existe la música objetivista.

Por cierto, no sé si conoces la película Gattaca. Creo que te puede gustar.


----------



## chaber (26 Oct 2013)

> “El sistema económico ideal es el capitalismo laissez faire, porque en él los hombres tratan unos con otros no como amos y esclavos, sino como comerciantes, mediante intercambio libre y voluntario, en beneficio mutuo, y sin que ninguno pueda obtener nada de otro mediante el uso de la fuerza”.



Juasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuasjuas


----------



## burbufilia (26 Oct 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> [/COLOR]Yo creo que la crítica más dura que puede hacerse a Rand es que ningún humano nunca ha conseguido ser feliz teniendo la razón como meta, y por eso mismo ella fue tan desgraciada. La razón es una herramienta útil a nuestra disposición para alcanzar objetivos, pero nuestros objetivos vitales son plenamente irracionales. Si la buena señora de Rand se hubiera dedicado a simplemente tener un par de hijos y algunos nietos habría sido más feliz, y habría tenido una existencia más plena, con ese modesto logro, de lo que nunca lo fue consiguiendo fama y riqueza mediante sus novelas. El secreto de la felicidad está en satisfacer los instintos con los que has nacido, y estos no se elijen mediante un calculo racional, ni los valores que conllevan, como pretende ella en la construcción de su sistema filosófico, sino que vienen de serie y como mucho pueden descubrirse, no cambiarse.



Lo que dices, salvo que matices, es una patochada. Todo lo que hacemos y todo lo que sucede se debe a alguna razón. Lo que dices sobre los hijos parte de una premisa falsa: la premisa de que intentas ignorar tus instintos y de ahí reprimir tus deseos, lo cual te llevan a la infelicidad por no satisfacer tus necesidades innatas en la vida. Estoy seguro de que Rand no tuvo hijos porque no quiso, ya que la pareja de por vida la tenía, y la quiso hasta el final (aun cuando se estaba calzando a otro). 

Lo que creo que quieres decir es que, por la experiencia empírica, un cani matao con cabeza de serrín no se arrepiente de tener hijos y aunque su vida sea una mierda, sus hijos le han hecho feliz. Eso es porque probablemente se haya dejado llevar por los instintos y no se haya parado a pensar en las consecuencias. Pero que la jugada le salió bien. Pues eso. Tuvo suerte en el sentido de que si se hubiera parado a pensar racionalmente, habría tomado la misma decisión. Pero eso no quiere decir que lo irracional sea lo que deba mover a las personas. 

Qué es para ti un objetivo vital irracional?
-- Enamorarse perdidamente de alguien y querer envejecer con ella? Adapta ese instinto (amor-química) a tu escala racional, qué te aporta esa persona, por qué puede hacerte feliz, por qué no la aborrecerás ni te cansarás de ella, etc. Es decir, que "cazar" a esa persona que por instinto quieres no quiere decir que sea el instinto tu guía. Has de verificar, que ese deseo no entra en contradicción con la razón. Si te enamoras de un putón, no has de guiarte por el instinto; si es una persona formidable, disfruta y sé romántico....porque no hay contradicciones, y echa el freno cuando pudiera haberlas "verificando las premisas" como diría Rand. 

-- Tener hijos como conejos. Vale que querer echar un kiki es una necesidad biológica básica. Pero hablamos de hacer prole. Aquí entra nuestro patrimonio como persona: dejar un legado después de tu muerte, porque los niños los tienes con esa pareja a la que admiras, construir a una persona desde su nacimiento, desarrollar valores nobles de protección y de sacrificio pero porque quieres y no porque te lo impongan, recibir a cambio ternura, confianza, agradecimiento hasta el fin de tus días por parte de alguien que para ti lo es todo

Oh wait! Así que detrás de lo que parecía un instinto, había razones tangibles para llevar a cabo ese propósito "instintivo". En la parte final de La Rebelión de Atlas, uno de los personajes de la parte irracional caricaturizada (el presidente Taggart) se viene abajo cuando descubre la razón real por la que sus sentimientos son los que son. 



Sí que te hago una pregunta. Rand acabó siendo una desgraciada? Pregunto, eh? No lo sé, me gustaría conocer tu fuente.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2013 at 22:58 ----------




ferengi dijo:


> Deconstruyendo a Ayn Rand (Hada madrina de Greenspan, Reagan y Tatcher)
> 
> a Ayn Rand le surgen enemigos... algo lleva el agua cuando suena...



He aquí un juicio de valor del autor:

_como tuvo ocasión de comprobar ella misma, cuando incapaz de controlar sus sentimientos, expulsó del movimiento objetivista a su amante, mucho más joven que ella y número dos de la organización, Nathaniel Branden, por engañarle con otra dama, pese a ser “una mujer racional, que sólo desea objetivos racionales, persigue valores racionales y encuentra su alegría en acciones racionales”._

Probablemente lo echó porque fue engañada, al contrario que su marido oficial, que no lo fue.

Y aquí otra posible causa racional de que lo echara "a patadas":

_Si debiésemos elegir entre una sociedad colectivista en la que nadie es libre pero nadie padece hambre, y una sociedad individualista en la cual todos son libres pero un puñado de personas perecerán de hambre, yo sostendría que la segunda sociedad, es moralmente preferible”._

Ese argumento es indignante desde cualquier perspectiva; incluso desde el objetivismo se diría que nadie perecería de hambre porque los individuos por sí solos lucharían contra el hambre de quienes no se pueden valer por sí mismos. El fundamento del egoísmo en el objetivismo no es "ayudar a los demás es malo" o "el altruismo [tal y como lo entendemos] es malo", sino "el altruismo no existe cuando me obligan a serlo", o "me cago en el altruismo si me obligan a ser altruista"


----------



## Kozak (27 Oct 2013)

astinini dijo:


> AYN RANDiano2, yo no tengo mucho simpatía por el objetivismo, pero me gusta conocer los planteamientos con los que estoy en desacuerdo.
> 
> Has hablado de pintura y cine, pero me gustaría saber si existe la música objetivista.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé si conoces la película Gattaca. Creo que te puede gustar.



¿Conoce al grupo Rush?

[YOUTUBE]UWHEcIbhDiw[/YOUTUBE]

Tienen varios discos inspirados por el pensamiento objetivista, entre ellos su _opus magnum_ 2112.



burbufilia dijo:


> Lo que dices, salvo que matices, es una patochada. Todo lo que hacemos y todo lo que sucede se debe a alguna razón. Lo que dices sobre los hijos parte de una premisa falsa: la premisa de que intentas ignorar tus instintos y de ahí reprimir tus deseos, lo cual te llevan a la infelicidad por no satisfacer tus necesidades innatas en la vida. Estoy seguro de que Rand no tuvo hijos porque no quiso, ya que la pareja de por vida la tenía, y la quiso hasta el final (aun cuando se estaba calzando a otro).
> 
> Lo que creo que quieres decir es que, por la experiencia empírica, un cani matao con cabeza de serrín no se arrepiente de tener hijos y aunque su vida sea una mierda, sus hijos le han hecho feliz. Eso es porque probablemente se haya dejado llevar por los instintos y no se haya parado a pensar en las consecuencias. Pero que la jugada le salió bien. Pues eso. Tuvo suerte en el sentido de que si se hubiera parado a pensar racionalmente, habría tomado la misma decisión. Pero eso no quiere decir que lo irracional sea lo que deba mover a las personas.
> 
> ...



Verá, como en todo, se trata al final de la vieja dicotomía entre libertad y seguridad. El objetivismo valora más la primera que la segunda. La inmensa mayoría de la Humanidad, lo contrario.



panqueque dijo:


> Lo de la inyección, dicho literalmente por mi profesor de navegación aérea, piloto de Ryanair.
> 
> Que existen de inyección, por supuesto. Que hay más de carburación en aviación general, es cierto.
> 
> De hecho yo no he montado ninguna cessna con inyección.



Pues sí que monta en Cessnas viejas, porque desde hace unos años todas montan motores Lycoming IO o TIO. Tres intentos le doy para que averigüe qué significa la I.


----------



## astinini (27 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Conoce al grupo Rush?



Por lo que veo, su objetivismo se refleja en las letras. 

¿Pero existen estilos de música afines al objetivismo? ¿Es, por ejemplo, la música clásica o el jazz más afín al objetivismo que el pop? ¿O no hay relación entre estilos musicales y el objetivismo?


----------



## latiendo (27 Oct 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> ¿Entonces para ti la verdad no es verdad? Me recuerdas a Anguita cuando dijo que "hay que negar la realidad" y "las cosas son como son es un concepto de derechas"
> 
> Según tu criterio Aristóteles no sería un filósofo.



Sin duda alguna, has observado que muchas de tus fallas a nivel académico corresponden a la limitación de no comprender realmente lo que un texto o una pregunta nos quiere decir. Por lo general pensamos y respondemos de acuerdo a nuestros propios criterios y olvidamos que es necesario tener en cuenta la intencionalidad, el contexto y el tipo de texto que se nos plantea...

Comprension Lectora - Investigaciones - Joango


----------



## Kozak (27 Oct 2013)

astinini dijo:


> Por lo que veo, su objetivismo se refleja en las letras.
> 
> ¿Pero existen estilos de música afines al objetivismo? ¿Es, por ejemplo, la música clásica o el jazz más afín al objetivismo que el pop? ¿O no hay relación entre estilos musicales y el objetivismo?



No creo, la verdad. Aunque creo que el pop y el jazz son más difíciles de maridar que el rock sinfónico, aunque solo sea por el frikismo de este último género, que es compatible con el frikismo irredento de la ideología objetivista.



Marechal dijo:


> USA (aunque Ayn Rand fuese rusa judía) vs. España. Ahí tenemos la visión germánica protestante, la ética del trabajo frente al catolicismo, la picaresca mediterránea. Ambos modelos tienen su lado bueno y malo. Cada quien que elija cual prefiere.
> 
> La poesía de Quevedo está llena de maldad, pesimismo y negatividad: Es decir, de realidad. Curioso que un filo objetivista caiga en ese idealismo.
> 
> ...



Si sigue leyendo verá que yo mismo comparto ese discurso adolescente, pero no puedo dejar de reconocer que es por mis propias limitaciones y porque mi madurez intelectual es escasa (no creo que llegue jamás a ser un adulto pleno, la verdad).

Prost y Djokovic son odiados porque son el rival más fuerte del "bueno oficial". Senna y Nadal respectivamente. Son los malos que nos encanta odiar, como Drazen Petrovic era el malo oficial frente al buenazo de Sabonis. Gente a la que se la sudaba ser "un ejemplo para la juventuz", solo querían ganar y pasarlo bien. Y no pedían disculpas por ello. Si Prost quería tirarse a la mujer de su compañero de equipo se la tiraba, al fin y al cabo eran adultos. Si a Djokovic le gusta parodiar a sus compañeros del circuito ATP lo hace. Si Petrovic usaba tanto o más los codos que las muñecas en un partido, lo hacía, que el árbitro pite personal o antideportiva que para eso es su trabajo, Drazen solo hacía el suyo. Y si se encaraba con el público, reconozcamos al menos que nos encantaba llamarlo "Hijoputa".

---------- Post added 27-oct-2013 at 18:41 ----------




latiendo dijo:


> Sin duda alguna, has observado que muchas de tus fallas a nivel académico corresponden a la limitación de no comprender realmente lo que un texto o una pregunta nos quiere decir. Por lo general pensamos y respondemos de acuerdo a nuestros propios criterios y olvidamos que es necesario tener en cuenta la intencionalidad, el contexto y el tipo de texto que se nos plantea...
> 
> Comprension Lectora - Investigaciones - Joango



¿Qué, que otra vez te han pillado con el carrito de los helados y no sabes cómo salir del atolladero?


----------



## latiendo (27 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> ¿Qué, que otra vez te han pillado con el carrito de los helados y no sabes cómo salir del atolladero?
> 
> Si sigue leyendo verá que yo mismo comparto ese discurso adolescente, pero no puedo dejar de reconocer que es por mis propias limitaciones y porque mi madurez intelectual es escasa (no creo que llegue jamás a ser un adulto pleno, la verdad).



Tranquilo, si sigues la flecha puede que salgas.


----------



## Kozak (27 Oct 2013)

latiendo dijo:


> Tranquilo, si sigues la flecha puede que salgas.



Juas juas juas, qué jocoso.

Ya he llegado a la fase de feto, Eva Hache. Dudo que Vd. la alcance por cierto.


----------



## astinini (28 Oct 2013)

Estuve pensando que quizá el punk (por ser intrínsecamente rudimentario y tender a posiciones izquierdistas), la música tradicional (que no folk) y el noise (por ser "destructivo") podrían ser estilos musicales no afines al objetivismo.

Aunque supongo que hay objetivistas que simplemente escuchan la música que les agrada, y punto.

Los países socialista han tendido a denostar la mayoría de estilos musicales, por considerarlos "burgueses", "capitalistas", "occidentales", etc. Básicamente los estilos musicales oficiales y aceptados eran algunas corrientes de la música clásica, la música tradicional y los cantautores. 

Me gustaría que algún objetivista aclarara esto. ¿El objetivismo rechaza algunos estilos musicales (y artísticos) por no ser afines en sus planteamientos al objetivismo? ¿Es posible ser objetivista mientras te gusta el cubismo, Wagner y la música punk? ¿Para el objetivismo todo arte debe ser realista romántico, o es posible disfrutar el arte por el arte?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Oct 2013)

Musicalmente hablando, el objetivismo sólo rechaza a Mozart, porque era un rojo.


----------



## Kozak (28 Oct 2013)

astinini dijo:


> Estuve pensando que quizá el punk (por ser intrínsecamente rudimentario y tender a posiciones izquierdistas), la música tradicional (que no folk) y el noise (por ser "destructivo") podrían ser estilos musicales no afines al objetivismo.
> 
> Aunque supongo que hay objetivistas que simplemente escuchan la música que les agrada, y punto.
> 
> ...



Lo del punk podemos discutirlo largo y tendido. De hecho hasta que los Clash lo "secuestraron" el punk era nihilista con tendencias paleoconservadoras (por ejemplo los Ramones eran en su mayoría pro-republicanos).

La propia Ayn Rand era coleccionista de arte contemporáneo y abstracto, y su retrato más famoso es de influencia cubista:









Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Musicalmente hablando, el objetivismo sólo rechaza a Mozart, porque era un rojo.



Pero era un ilustrado. Los que rechazamos a Mozart (no su música, sino su mensaje) somos los reaccionarios, no los objetivistas libertarios. Ese mensaje de que el ser humano es bueno, que es el no ser libre lo que le lleva al mal y demás patochadas masónicas son un montón de mierda. Resultado: escuchar sus oberturas, algún que otro aria como el _Son già mille e tre_ o el trío _Soave sia il vento_, y pasar tres kilos de la bosta ilustrada de relleno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo del punk podemos discutirlo largo y tendido. De hecho hasta que los Clash lo "secuestraron" el punk era nihilista con tendencias paleoconservadoras (por ejemplo los Ramones eran en su mayoría pro-republicanos).
> 
> La propia Ayn Rand era coleccionista de arte contemporáneo y abstracto, y su retrato más famoso es de influencia cubista



Perdón pero Ayn Rand ECHABA PESTES de todo el cubismo y del arte abstracto.

Y no sé que hay de "conservador" en el Punk, que es Nihilismo puro:



















Yo fui Punk antes que Objetivista.

Yo llevé greñas, cazadoras de cuero negro roñosas, botas militares de caña alta y camisetas de Eskortubo o de The Exploited o de Taxi Driver (fue hace mucho tiempo de esto).

YO CONSIDERO AQUELLOS AÑOS COMO "OTRA VIDA".

Aún escucho a Eskorbuto de vez en cuando porque eran muy buenos y porque parte de la mala uva de sus canciones aún es vigente para mí. 



> nihilista con tendencias paleoconservadoras



_Contradictio in terminis._

Si eres nihilista es que no quieres "conservar" nada.


----------



## antinazi1 (29 Oct 2013)

El cuadro del spoiler, el del tío en pelotas, el camino y las dos columnas...desprenden un tufazo...

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 18:28 ----------

¿Han mandado este hilo a guardería?

Que fuerte.


----------



## Kozak (30 Oct 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Perdón pero Ayn Rand ECHABA PESTES de todo el cubismo y del arte abstracto.
> 
> Y no sé que hay de "conservador" en el Punk, que es Nihilismo puro:
> 
> ...



No hay nada más "paleo" que querer volver a la esencia animal del humano. Pues eso es el nihilismo, el rechazar cualquier principio superior, cualquier concepto abstracto rector de la existencia. Es animalismo.


----------



## sexy titty milk (30 Oct 2013)

Rand en su coyuntura y con sus ansias de influencia hizo una vuelta de tuerca retorica que permite a la derecha y al capital darse un nuevo nombre de 'libertarian'.

La primera vez que oigo el t'ermino 'nihilismo' es de adolescente discutiendo con catolicos de mi catequesis. Como solo nos ensenyaban cosas de derechas, todo lo dem'as era nihilismo. Y tampoco tenia yo registros con los que defenderme de tal acusacion. En las grandes narraciones, la palabra nihilista se utiliza de manera nihilista.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Oct 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> No hay nada más "paleo" que querer volver a la esencia animal del humano. Pues eso es el nihilismo, el rechazar cualquier principio superior, cualquier concepto abstracto rector de la existencia. Es animalismo.



la esencia del ser humano es algo más que la animalidad (que pertenece a la esfera física), existen necesidades emocionales (parte son animales, y parte no) y la esfera de lo mental y espiritual, la necesidad de trascender, de crear, el disfrute intelectual (a ver cómo se explica evolutivamente esto, que es hasta contraproducente para la supervivencia inmediata en muchos casos)...

En el paleolítico ni sabemos qué tipo de espiritualidad tenían, no lo sabemos ni en los animales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> Arte antiobjetivista: Ilya Glazunov
> 
> Sin embargo guarda ciertas similitudes en lo estético.



Meramente superficiales en estilo.

Observe la COMPOSICIÓN: Estos murales son un CAOS de figuras supersupuestas sin orden ni concierto.

Compare con el preciso ORDEN de las obras objetivistas.

Una obra de arte caótica lleva implícita la idea del artista de que el mundo mismo es caótico.



astinini dijo:


> Por lo que veo, su objetivismo se refleja en las letras.
> 
> ¿Pero existen estilos de música afines al objetivismo? ¿Es, por ejemplo, la música clásica o el jazz más afín al objetivismo que el pop? ¿O no hay relación entre estilos musicales y el objetivismo?



Según Ayn Rand la música terminó con la música clásica (y aún así Wagner, Beethoven y otros muchos estaban "malditos").

El Jazz sería antiobjetivistas (creo yo) por su carácter "casual", pese a que a mis oídos refleje un "sense of life" (filosofía implícita) alegre y positivo. NO CONOZCO JAZZ TRISTE/MALEVOLENTE, la verdad.

El Pop era no-música para la Sra. Rand.

Paradójicamente, a la señora Rand le gustaba lo que ella llamaba "tiddlywink music":

[YOUTUBE]fNZSjSOOVxQ&list=PLufx6N0CaVwqyyS7VJVQhsW7QJMhRSHmH[/YOUTUBE]

...que era el Pop del año 1900.

EN ESTO yo a la Sra. Rand no le hago mucho caso. 



Kozak dijo:


> No hay nada más "paleo" que querer volver a la esencia animal del humano. Pues eso es el nihilismo, el rechazar cualquier principio superior, cualquier concepto abstracto rector de la existencia. Es animalismo.



Volver al "animalismo" ES DEJAR DE SER HUMANOS.

Los apóstoles de lo "paleo" y de lo "étnico" olvidan este detalle.



sexy titty milk dijo:


> La primera vez que oigo el t'ermino 'nihilismo' es de adolescente discutiendo con catolicos de mi catequesis. Como solo nos ensenyaban cosas de derechas, todo lo dem'as era nihilismo



Falso: Un Marxista por ejemplo es cualquier cosa menos "nihilista".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Nov 2013)

H. Roark dijo:


> Yo creo que la crítica más dura que puede hacerse a Rand es que ningún humano nunca ha conseguido ser feliz teniendo la razón como meta, y por eso mismo ella fue tan desgraciada. La razón es una herramienta útil a nuestra disposición para alcanzar objetivos, pero nuestros objetivos vitales son plenamente irracionales



Tremenda confesión de toda una vida mal montada.



H. Roark dijo:


> Quién lo dude que se pregunte qué demonios hace escribiendo en este foro, qué tiene eso de racional, y qué instintos biológicos innatos está inconscientemente buscando satisfacer al hacerlo.



Yo escribo aquí porque:

*Me divierte presentar mis ideas.

* Escribiendo mis ideas las desarrollo.

* La crítica de los demás "pule" mis ideas.

* Aprendo cosas.​
Este foro es UN ÁGORA. ¿Para que bajar al ágora?: para compartir tu vida con otros seres humanos.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 18:02 ----------




astinini dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si conoces la película Gattaca. Creo que te puede gustar.



Conozco GATTACA. Sí que tiene un cierto trasfondo objetivista:

[YOUTUBE]fHsKdnRiCU8[/YOUTUBE]



> Deconstruyendo a Ayn Rand (Hada madrina de Greenspan, Reagan y Tatcher)



Jojojojo...los de "kaos en la red" hablando de Ayn Rand. Insuperable espectáculo:

_ Y con tanto ímpetu se aplicaron a ello, que no vacilaron en exterminar a los pieles rojas, esclavizar a los negros, practicar la segregación racial y arrebatar a Méjico más de la mitad de su territorio (Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, Nuevo Méjico, Tejas y Utah), utilizando a los marines como aguerridos agentes comerciales del imperio del bien. Creación de riqueza a lo bestia que chocaba frontalmente con su principio de que “la moralidad termina donde empieza la pistola”, pero que bien merecía hacer una excepción en beneficio de tan noble causa._​
Cuando AR llegó a USA hacía DÉCADAS de esto.

Es como si yo criticase a la URSS por los progrom ocurridos en época de los zares.


----------



## astinini (6 Nov 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El Jazz sería antiobjetivistas (creo yo) por su carácter "casual", pese a que a mis oídos refleje un "sense of life" (filosofía implícita) alegre y positivo. NO CONOZCO JAZZ TRISTE/MALEVOLENTE, la verdad.



Es cierto que el jazz tiende a ser alegre. Pero también existe jazz triste, que ha sido empleado en un gran número de películas de hace décadas con el objetivo de transmitir una idea de soledad y de confusión por vivir en la "gran ciudad".

Jazz Urbaine - Love Theme From Blade Runner - YouTube

Theme from Taxi Driver - Bernard Herrmann (Smooth Jazz Family) - YouTube

Ten en cuenta que el jazz tiene una historia de más de 100 años (si entendemos el término "jazz" en un sentido amplio). Se han hecho cosas muy variadas


----------



## H. Roark (6 Nov 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Volver al "animalismo" ES DEJAR DE SER HUMANOS.
> 
> Los apóstoles de lo "paleo" y de lo "étnico" olvidan este detalle.



Los humanos *somos* animales por definición, es algo _objetivo_, ya que estamos hablando de _objetivismo_.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tremenda confesión de toda una vida mal montada.
> 
> Yo escribo aquí porque:
> 
> ...



No me ha entendido, dígame, ¿por qué _le divierte_ presentar sus ideas, discutir sobre ellas, interactuar con otros seres humanos, aprender cosas? ¿Se lo ha preguntado alguna vez?

*¿Le divierte como resultado de un cálculo racional tras el cuál ha escogido que hacer eso le va a generar como respuesta diversión?*

¿O resulta que está programado biológicamente para divertirse aprendiendo -por el mismo mecanismo por el cual disfrutamos con un cuento desde niños, y por el que lo hacemos más cuando niños-, interactuar con otros humanos, etc. porque entre nuestros antepasados quienes aprendían y formaban lazos con otros humanos tenían más posibilidades de sobrevivir y extender sus genes y *usted ha heredado esos genes supervivientes que le impelen irracionalmente a actuar así estimulando sus centro de recompensa del cerebro cuando actúa como ellos quieren que actúe*?

Usted resume ese proceso en "porque me divierte", pero eso no es la causa última sino un medio, le divierte hacer eso y no le divierte, sino que le producen asco y rechazo, otras cosas (como por ejemplo ingerir excrementos), porque usted y yo somos animales. A las abejas también les produce placer o "les divierte" recoger polen, pero la "diversión" es un medio por el que los genes consiguen que hagan lo que ellos quieren, no la causa de por qué lo hacen. Tenemos objetivos vitales plenamente irracionales por mucho que pretendamos enmascararlos y aunque podamos servirnos de la razón en mayor medida que otros animales como *herramienta* para alcanzarlos, pero como herramienta, no como fin.

Pero más allá aún, gran parte del que a usted le divierta y disfrute estando aquí en este foro escribiendo el tipo de hilos que escribe -muchos de muy buena calidad- no sólo responde a impulsos irracionales sino además de ello *altruistas*. 

Usted siente placer debatiendo, llegando tanto en solitario como colectivamente mediante ese debate a conclusiones que usted considera cercanas a la realidad, y convenciendo a lo que su cerebro- lo sepa usted o no- percibe como su tribu, de esta realidad, porque hacer tal cosa beneficiaba a su tribu; y en el ambiente en el que sus antepasados evolucionaron, compuesto por pequeños grupos muy genéticamente cercanos entre sí, quien beneficiaba a su tribu estaba beneficiando a sus propios genes, que compartía con estos de forma multiplicada.

Usted puede escoger unos objetivos vitales u otros, y acertar o fallar en su elección. Pero los objetivos vitales correctos, que le harán sentirse pleno, realizado y ocasionalmente feliz, ya están escogidos desde antes de su nacimiento, y no tienen nada de racional.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 16:06 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Cuando AR llegó a USA hacía DÉCADAS de esto.
> 
> Es como si yo criticase a la URSS por los progrom ocurridos en época de los zares.



«Puedo decir, y no como un mero patrioterismo, sino con el conocimiento completo de las necesarias raíces metafísicas, epistemológicas, éticas, políticas y estéticas, que Estados Unidos de América es el más grande, noble y, en sus principios fundadores originales, el único país moral en la historia del mundo». Ayn Rand


----------



## Greco (6 Nov 2013)

Ponga un gurú en su vida, es lo primero que me hace pensar la información contenida en ese spoiler...


----------



## burbufilia (7 Nov 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que quien tuviese como pretensión estar vivo y tener un sumo conocimiento debería saber que lo que pretende es dejar de ser humano... La "felicidad" es algo de lo humano, que explicaría la psicología... Y sólo siendo humano se puede buscar.
> 
> Tener un hijo no tiene porque ser racional si en lo que pensamos es en terminos de "mi vida dura 80 años y un hijo es un gasto de energía que consume mi tiempo y mis esfuerzos"... La felicidad que un hijo puede dar (y como esto tantas cosas que no "sirven" para nada) está relacionada con la propia realidad humana... Una realidad que no puede alcanzar el sumo conocimiento, que es en sí misma irracional... ¿o alguien controla sus deseos?... Lo más que puede hacer es intentar negarlos, pero negarlos es negar la propia naturaleza humana, por lo que al negarlos está produciéndose a su vez consecuencias que tampoco va a poder controlar...



Creo que estás confundiendo racionalismo con materialismo. Como si algo de valor inmaterial fuera irracional

Algo tan sencillo como llevarse al niño a montar en bici probablemente no se plantee racionalmente. Pero todo tiene un motivo. 
-Es para que aprenda a que coja una afición, que sepa valorar la naturaleza, que tenga afición a hacer deporte. 
Por qué? 
-Es una pequeña pieza para que encuentre momentos de felicidad. Es una actividad saludable. 
Por qué vas tú también con él? 
-Quiero compartir momentos con él
Por qué haces eso? 
-Porque le quiero. 
Por qué le quieres? 
-Porque es parte de mí. Me llena de orgullo cuando me corresponde y cuando crece. Y es un amor recíproco 
Entonces tú querías tener un hijo? 
-Sí. 
Por qué? 
-Es parte de mí, es una prolongación de mi vida, es un enorme reto convertir en alguien feliz y orgulloso de sí mismo a una persona desde la nada, que además es de mi sangre. Quiero compartir el crecimiento de esa persona con la mujer a la que quiero, etc, etc


Como ves, ningún propósito material. Pero el comportamiento de tener un hijo y criarlo se deriva siempre de una razón.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Nov 2013)

> A las abejas también les produce placer o "les divierte" recoger polen, pero la "diversión" es un medio por el que los genes consiguen que hagan lo que ellos quieren



este tipo de frases son ridículas, acaso los genes son una especie de cerebro de las células? están vivos? o son más bien herramientas de las células?

además de que no explica nada de manera absoluta, porque todavía podríamos preguntarnos por qué los genes "actúan" de esa manera, cuándo aparecieron, etc, vamos el problema clásico de si existe la causa última etc.

Y puesto que no es posible explicar de manera absoluta la vida a través de los genes (y no solo porque no se conocen todavía en toda su profundidad), no se pude funcionar de manera reduccionista, pensarse como si solo fuéramos reservorios de genes (casi parecen parásitos), cuando, además, el funcionamiento de la mente presenta tantas contradicciones con esa visión súmamente simplista y parcial.

Es en todo lógicamente equivalente a pensar, porque dios lo quiso.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 17:35 ----------

Y tanto una forma como la otra de pensar tienen consecuencias nefastas sobre las decisiones y el desarrollo de un individuo.

Lo limita, y por lo tanto causa infelicidad.

La razón tiene limitaciones intrínsecas, casi se reduce al ámbito descriptivo, útil pero no completo, el verdadero entendimiento solo se puede producir si media la experiencia directa más allá de lo razonable.


----------



## Lízien (7 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Y puesto que no es posible explicar de manera absoluta la vida a través de los genes (y no solo porque no se conocen todavía en toda su profundidad), no se pude funcionar de manera reduccionista, pensarse como si solo fuéramos reservorios de genes (casi parecen parásitos), cuando, además, el funcionamiento de la mente presenta tantas contradicciones con esa visión súmamente simplista y parcial.



A ver, a ver, que aquí y ahora, actualmente, no se pueda explicar todo a través de los genes, no significa que la genética no sea _potencialmente _un vehículo capaz de explicarlo. Es como si me dice _Homo Neanderthalensis_ que la ciencia no es capaz de explicar los efectos de la ley de la gravedad. Hoyga, es que no se conocía la ley.

La «gracia» precisamente está en la combinación de los genes, no en su mera existencia.

Por otro lado creo yo que la limitación está precisamente en pensar que eso limita. ¿Qué va a limitar? Para mí es un aliciente brutal a ir hacia adelante.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Nov 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> A ver, a ver, que aquí y ahora, actualmente, no se pueda explicar todo a través de los genes, no significa que la genética no sea _potencialmente _un vehículo capaz de explicarlo. Es como si me dice _Homo Neanderthalensis_ que la ciencia no es capaz de explicar los efectos de la ley de la gravedad. Hoyga, es que no se conocía la ley.
> 
> La «gracia» precisamente está en la combinación de los genes, no en su mera existencia.
> 
> Por otro lado creo yo que la limitación está precisamente en pensar que eso limita. ¿Qué va a limitar? Para mí es un aliciente brutal a ir hacia adelante.



desgraciada o afortunadamente todo indica que la vida nunca podrá ser reducida (explicada completamente) a partir de principios fisico químicos discretos, como las matemáticas no es reducible a un número finito de axiomas y sus teoremas.

No es el mismo caso que la gravedad, que explica además un conjunto muy limitado de fenómenos y solo descriptivamente.

Por ejemplo resulta que la célula, no sé en qué casos, pero es capaz de elegir la clave de decodificación de una serie de bases, por ejemplo, AGTTGTT, puede leerlo como AGT, TGT o comoGTT y GTT, dando lugar a dos pares distintos de aminoacidos para el mismo conjunto de bases.

Así que quíen utiliza a quién. Es que además la interpretación clásica del genoma es errónea y lleva a pensarse de manera muy pobre, exactamente igual que pensar que el cerebro genera la mente (aún siendo todavía una hipótesis).


----------



## H. Roark (8 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> desgraciada o afortunadamente todo indica que la vida nunca podrá ser reducida (explicada completamente) a partir de principios fisico químicos discretos, como las matemáticas no es reducible a un número finito de axiomas y sus teoremas.
> 
> No es el mismo caso que la gravedad, que explica además un conjunto muy limitado de fenómenos y solo descriptivamente.
> 
> ...



Das vergüenza ajena con tus magufadas de siempre y tu exhibición de ignorancia, Sunwukung. 

Ponte a retomar la ESO, y deja hablar a los mayores, porque leer las tonterías que dices en un tono pedante sobre temas que desconoces tan profundamente es _demigrante_.



> este tipo de frases son ridículas, acaso los genes son una especie de cerebro de las células? están vivos? o son más bien herramientas de las células?



¿Conoces el significado de la palabra metáfora? Busca un diccionario, vas a descubrir un nuevo mundo de color.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Nov 2013)

y tú sabes de qué va un foro? tono pedante :XX: dice el robotín?

yo solo he transmitido una información que leí de un biólogo, si tienes otros conocimientos al respecto o sabes que no es cierto (me aportas las referencias si te place), pues lo compartes y en caso contrario te vas a tratar de tu síndrome de tourette y de tu soberbia, que falta te hace.

Mucha prepotencia y mucho insulto pero te falta humildad para reconocer lo obvio, necesitas tener la licenciatura de biología para ver que la vida está muy lejos de estar científicamente explicada como muchos biólogos y científicos ven claramente o qué?

Yo solo he sugerido que verse como un saco de instintos es una visión muy reduccionista, pobre y amargada de verse a uno mismo, además de casi trivialmente falsa y para nada demostrada por la ciencia ni por la razón, al contrario de lo que piensas.

Si no te gustan mis aportaciones (que para eso es un foro, oh sorpresa), puesto que no te he citado explícitamente, mejor no te dirijas a mi persona.


----------



## H. Roark (9 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y tú sabes de qué va un foro? tono pedante :XX: dice el robotín?



De soltar estupideces sobre un tema que los que tenemos un mínimo conocimiento de la cuestión notamos a la legua que no entiendes cuando tratas torpemente de articularlas en frases con un por ello doblemente ridículo tono sentencioso te aseguro que no va el foro. Y sin una coma ::

Pero descuida, si me entero de que Calópez monta un foro dedicado a hacer públicamente el ridículo te aviso 

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 03:13 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Si no te gustan mis aportaciones (que para eso es un foro, oh sorpresa), puesto que no te he citado explícitamente, mejor no te dirijas a mi persona.



Me lo tomo al molestia de establecer de forma rápida que eres un ignorante de la cuestión por si confundes o engañas a algún pobre ingenuo que pase por aquí con tus desvaríos y magufadas New Age sobre la mente, bastante daño haces con las mentiras que repites incansablemente, aunque se te han desmentido 100 veces, sobre el vegetarianismo.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 03:15 ----------

Por cierto, ayer te volví a leer lo del intestino que te hemos demostrado falso 4 ó 5 veces entre Wodans y yo, a mí me daría vergüenza, pero ya sé que en tu caso es como pedir peras al olmo.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Nov 2013)

así que usar frases enunciativas afirmativas es ser pretencioso, joder, pues no sé cómo cojones hay que escribir entonces, a lo mejor es que hay que dirigirse a su persona con apelativos tipo su ilustrísima eminencia, y demás mierda servil.

Es el problema que tiene ir de supremacista..., que quieren que todo el mundo se la chupe, a ver si va a ser otra cosa lo que tiene esta gente (y sí, esto en concreto sí que te lo puedes tomar todo lo mal que quieras de manera justificada;D)

Nadie ha demostrado nada con el intestino, soy el único que ha puesto un estudio al respecto. Mi postura es bien clara en el tema de la nutrición humana y para nada es extrema ni acientífica, el que quiera comer como los esquimales, allá él.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 03:31 ----------

Y fíjate que solo te he insultado cuando tú me has insultado previamente, está claro quién es el pretencioso, pero también que este foro es más una vía de escape a la frustración personal de muchos que otra cosa, y como es común, las emociones negativas se hacen notar mucho más que las positivas.

Si fueras profesor, castigarías al que levantara la mano para opinar o hacer una pregunta? le fusilarías por "estúpido"?

Realmente no es necesario convencer a nadie, solo compartir información y puntos de vista, si no te gustan los míos, pues no los leas, yo no puedeo evitar aprender incluso de los que están en las antípodas de mi pensamiento y experiencia, lo demás no tiene la más mínima importancia, y esto objetivamente hablando.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 03:38 ----------

y ya que el hilo va del objetivismo y mi área de interés fundamental es la espiritualidad, agradecería a Ayndrandiano que comentase cuál es la postura al respecto de Aynd Rand.

Existe una metafísica objetivista? una espiritualidad? prácticas espirituales? qué piensan de la vida después de la muerte como posibilidad?


----------



## H. Roark (9 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> así que usar frases enunciativas afirmativas es ser pretencioso



He escrito sentencioso, no pretencioso. Vuelve a buscar un diccionario.

Sentenciar que lo que está es discusión (cuando no ya directamente disparates pseudocientíficos de los tuyos) es X y sin presentar para más inri ningún tipo de evidencia de ello, se ajusta exactamente a la definición de sentencioso.

Frase sentenciosa:



> desgraciada o afortunadamente todo indica que la vida nunca podrá ser reducida (explicada completamente) a partir de principios fisico químicos



Disparate pseudocientífico:



> Por ejemplo resulta que la célula, no sé en qué casos, pero es capaz de elegir la clave de decodificación de una serie de bases, por ejemplo, AGTTGTT, puede leerlo como AGT, TGT o comoGTT y GTT, dando lugar a dos pares distintos de aminoacidos para el mismo conjunto de bases.



La célula no "elige" nada, la célula sintetiza las proteínas en función de los genes y de cómo esté la célula programa por esos mismos genes para reaccionar en función de los estímulos ambientales que reciba.



> Así que quíen utiliza a quién.



:ouch:

Combo frase sentenciosa + estupidez pseudocientífica basada en magufadas de las tuyas:



> Es que además la interpretación clásica del genoma es errónea y lleva a pensarse de manera muy pobre,





> exactamente igual que pensar que el cerebro genera la mente



Y tu mensaje anterior más de lo mismo.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Nov 2013)

ah, se me olvidaba que hay que seleccionar a los científicos según coinciden con los prejuicios de uno. En fin.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 04:48 ----------

No majín, pretendes dar otro significado a la palabra sentencioso, porque confundes enunciado con sentencia, no hay otra manera de escribir que mediante afirmaciones las propias conclusiones, o la información que se ha leído de otras fuentes.

Pero todo sea por insultar y alimentar el propio complejo de superioridad, que a saber que esconde.

Porque si yo soy sentencioso, entonces tú qué seráS ::

o es que no se puede escribir ni una coma sin poner una referencia, aunque sea de autores afines ideológicamente?


----------



## Kozak (9 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung es prueba de que el cerebro no genera el pensamiento.

Cerebro seguramente tenga, pero es incapaz de pensar.


----------



## Lízien (9 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo solo he transmitido una información que leí de un biólogo,



Ahí está la clave, yo también hablo por interpretación de lo que he escuchado en boca de biólogos, y de hecho creo que la biología es la disciplina clave para explicar el funcionamiento del ser humano a todos los niveles (como individuo y colectividad, pero obviando el componente cultural, que ahí ya tengo mis dudas - ojo, dudas simplemente - de que pueda llegar a ofrecer alguna explicación algún día).

La biología no es matemática. Ni es física, o química, ni siquiera es bioquímica. Es una amalgama de todas las disciplinas que sirven para explicar fenómenos complejos. Y los explican: evidentemente yo me pierdo con el asunto de la genética (¿que por qué eligen leer XXX en lugar de YYY o XYX en un momento determinado? me aventuraría a decir que la respuesta viene de parte de los factores externos que están interactuando en ese contexto determinado, por cierto), pero hay cosas que no se pensaba nunca que serían explicables y lo han sido. 

Y, ojo, está lejos de ser explicada y de poder ser explicada a corto plazo, como tú dices, pero lo que yo decía más arriba es que es potencialmente capaz de explicarlo algún día.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Nov 2013)

la base de la ciencia son las matemáticas (y la lógica), y por supuesto la física y la química, la biología moderna no es más que un esfuerzo para reducir la vida a principios físico-químicos (en realidad la química es física).

Así que los límites del método necesariamente son heredados por la disciplina que los utiliza, por eso pienso que la vida jamás podrá ser reducida a principios físico-químicos, por límites intrínsecos al pensamiento lógico-formal que ya han sido demostrados por la metalógica.

También existen límites a la experimentación, y estos también creo que influyen decisivamente en lo que podremos saber o no.

Pero más allá de eso, es que la evidencia sugiere fuertemente otro tipo de interpretaciones más allá del determinismo mendeliano, se queda corto para explicar lo que es el genoma o cómo funciona.

La biología está en pañales, y basar ideologías y complejos de superioridad en una ciencia que está por hacerse y que no tiene conclusiones absolutas de prácticamente nada, como que no me parece muy racional o sensato.

Pero cada loco con su tema


----------



## Kozak (10 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la base de la ciencia son las matemáticas (y la lógica), y por supuesto la física y la química, la biología moderna no es más que un esfuerzo para reducir la vida a principios físico-químicos (en realidad la química es física).
> 
> Así que los límites del método necesariamente son heredados por la disciplina que los utiliza, por eso pienso que la vida jamás podrá ser reducida a principios físico-químicos, por límites intrínsecos al pensamiento lógico-formal que ya han sido demostrados por la metalógica.
> 
> ...



Un tal Aristóteles de Estagira tendría unas "amables palabritas" con Vd.


----------



## Lízien (12 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la base de la ciencia son las matemáticas (y la lógica), y por supuesto la física y la química, la biología moderna no es más que un esfuerzo para reducir la vida a principios físico-químicos (en realidad la química es física).
> 
> Así que los límites del método necesariamente son heredados por la disciplina que los utiliza, por eso pienso que la vida jamás podrá ser reducida a principios físico-químicos, por límites intrínsecos al pensamiento lógico-formal que ya han sido demostrados por la metalógica.
> 
> ...



Si por «reducir» entendemos simplificar algo complejo para que podamos entenderlo cognoscitivamente, de acuerdo, reduce la vida para poderla poner en un papel y que lo leamos y nos entendamos más allá de ver la naturaleza y limitarnos a sentir extrañamiento o asombro.

El resto del mensaje es que se me escapa. El pensamiento lógico-formal tiene límites que implican que la vida no se puede explicar mediante lenguaje matemático. ¿Es eso lo que estás diciendo? Porque para empezar no veo esos límites. El lenguaje no tiene los límites, los límites los tenemos nosotros en caso de que no podamos comprender todas las leyes internas de éste. :


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2013)

Lízien dijo:


> Si por «reducir» entendemos simplificar algo complejo para que podamos entenderlo cognoscitivamente, de acuerdo, reduce la vida para poderla poner en un papel y que lo leamos y nos entendamos más allá de ver la naturaleza y limitarnos a sentir extrañamiento o asombro.
> 
> El resto del mensaje es que se me escapa. El pensamiento lógico-formal tiene límites que implican que la vida no se puede explicar mediante lenguaje matemático. ¿Es eso lo que estás diciendo? Porque para empezar no veo esos límites. El lenguaje no tiene los límites, los límites los tenemos nosotros en caso de que no podamos comprender todas las leyes internas de éste. :



es que ya partes de una premisa errónea, el lenguaje tiene límites intrínsecos, el significante y el significado nunca son una y la misma cosa.

Es muy fácil verlo, si tú no supieras andar en bicicleta, yo podría darte la explicación más elaborada del mundo que tú jamás aprenderías automáticamente a andar en bicicleta sin una experiencia propia directa, con sus ensayos y errores, de por medio.

El lenguaje se muestra insuficiente. La poesía es otra muestra clara de como el lenguaje no puede dar cuenta de todos los eventos de la realidad.

En el proceso de reducción, de simplificación, perdemos "información", perdemos conocimiento, cuando una persona te cuenta sus vacaciones, por muy colorida y literaria que sea su narración, jamás te va a transmitir las emociones exactas y las imágenes exactas que esa persona experimentó.

Todavía más simple, cuál es la única manera de definir la palabra manzana? exacto, mediante una experiencia directa con la realidad de la fruta manzana, y de ninguna otra forma. Luego toda categoría abstracta es una referencia más o menos indirecta a realidades directas, ya sean del ámbito de los sentidos o del ámbito de la mente (por esto mismo una realidad con categoría ontológica propia ya a priori). Por ejemplo para entender el concepto de átomo, como no podemos experimentarlo directamente, debemos estudiar todas y cada una de los objetos, procedimientos y conceptos intermedios a partir de los que se construye el concepto átomo y a los que hace referencia indirectamente (y aún así el cuadro que pinta es incompleto e insuficiente).

Pues resulta que algo parecido pasa incluso con las matemáticas.

El teorema de Gödel viene a demostrar que ninguna teoría expresada mediante un lenguaje formal y siguiendo la lógica (la que sea, pero el teorema se refiere a la lógica empleada comúnmente en matemáticas, bivalente) podrá explicar completamente las matemáticas, siempre existirán "fenoménos" (teoremas válidos en ese sistema formal) que no pueden ser deducidos a partir de los axiomas finitos que tenemos, con lo que habrá que ampliarlos para tener en cuenta ese nuevo fenómeno y así para cada nuevo fenómeno válido pero indecidible que vaya apareciendo en un proceso infinito si queremos explicar todas las matemáticas, luego nunca se podrán explicar completamente en un momento dado.

1.- Con la biología se perfila algo parecido, puesto que descomponer un ser vivo en partes es matarlo, y entonces dejamos de estudiar un ser vivo y solo estamos estudiando lo que tiene de común un organismo con lo inorgánico, pero ya hemos perdido "información".

2.- Por otro lado un organismo vivo funciona de tal manera que todas las partes están necesariamente interconectadas entre sí (si afectas una, afectas en mayor o menor medida todas las demás simultánea y automáticamente), luego es totalmente necesario un conocimiento completo para poder interferir sin efectos secundarios inesperados y aleatorios, y para empezar tenemos el problema de ser capaces de observar in vivo las partes del ser vivo en acción.

3.- Otro problema es que la lista de las partes no está cerrada, se conocen miles de sustancias químicas y estructuras, emisiones de todo tipo, pero faltan muchas más por conocerse. Y tendremos el problema de la complejidad, estamos hablando literalmente de trillones de variables que hay que tener en cuenta a la vez por el punto 2 si queremos tener garantías en nuestras interferencias.

4.- luego está por ver, y aquí enlaza con el teorema de gödel, si un número finito de axiomas o partes biológicas y sus leyes puede dar cuenta de todo lo que allí ocurre, empezando porque hay partes intrínsecas del ser vivo, como la consciencia y los procesos mentales que no parece que vayan a poder ser reducidos a símbolos de algún tipo.


----------



## Kozak (12 Nov 2013)

No falla: cuando alguien menciona a Gödel fuera de su ámbito estricto de aplicación (la teoría de conjuntos), es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Nov 2013)

que fácil es echar la cagadita y luego limpiarse las manos.


----------



## Kozak (13 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que fácil es echar la cagadita y luego limpiarse las manos.



Menos mal que lo reconoces.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Nov 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Menos mal que lo reconoces.



Y todavía te crees listo, si no ves la más que posible relación que tiene el teorema de Gödel (que ni dios suele mentar, así que tu premisa es falsa, en este foro de premios Nobel nadie lo ha hecho en el tiempo que estoy aquí) con las limitaciones que pueda tener toda teoría científica, que a la postre se trata de expresar en un sistema formal los fenómenos que se estudian, pues mal vas.

Ahora echa otra cagadita, que despreciar es muy fácil también.


----------



## H. Roark (13 Nov 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Sí que te hago una pregunta. Rand acabó siendo una desgraciada? Pregunto, eh?



Su biografía indica que sí. No sólo esto, sino también otras cosas más amargas si cabe, pero esta me parece especialmente explicativa de lo que decía anteriormente y el porqué:



> She carried on an increasingly toxic sexual affair with a married disciple 25 years her junior; when he had his own affair with a younger woman, Rand slapped him, excommunicated him, and falsely accused him of embezzlement.



Este es un ejemplo en el que inventaba una realidad tal y como le gustaría que fuera, una _realidad_ que no tiene nada de _objetiva_.



> “Tell me what a man finds sexually attractive,” Rand wrote, “and I will tell you his entire philosophy of life.”



Por supuesto (según ella) a los hombres con los valores _objetivamente correctos_ les debe atraer el tipo de mujer _correcta_, de ahí que necesariamente cuando su amante la dejó por otra más joven, pero _objetivamente _de menor _categoría_ según su filosofía, no la estaba traicionando a ella sino que demostraba no ser un verdadero _objetivista_ ya que el _objetivismo_ dictaba que si lo era debía encontrarla a ella más sexualmente atractiva que a la modelo de 24 años por la que la dejó.

El origen de esa sentencia de Rand por supuesto no tiene nada de _objetivo_ por mucho que pretenda racionalizarlo. Podemos rastrear su origen hasta el hecho de que las mujeres tienden a considerar su hipergamia innata -que les lleva a sentirse atraídas por el tipo humano por el cual ella considera _correcto _sentirse atraído- como _lo correcto_, y extrapolarla al sexo masculino, que sin embargo tiene otros muy distintos instintos sexuales tan _correctos_ para su sexo como aquellos para el contrario.

Las hembras de nuestra especie -y de muchas otras- sienten una atracción natural hacia machos de alta jerarquía, dominantes, fuertes y buenos proveedores. Porque eso es lo óptimo para la perpetuación de sus genes. Lo óptimo para la perpetuación de tus genes si eres un hombre es en cambio un tipo muy distinto de pareja(s): joven, fértil, maternal, púdica, con una buena proporción cintura/cadera, pechos alimenticios, con aversión al riesgo, etc.

La realidad propinó un duro golpe de realidad a la filósofa del _realismo filosófico_, y lo hizo porque partía de premisas falsas escogidas ad hoc como hace varias veces en temas relacionados con la naturaleza humana. Aún así mi opinión sobre esta es bastante buena, parecida a la del ex-amante que debería haberle hecho, como solía decir ella, "revisar sus premisas":



> "Ayn Rand tenía una increíble visión que ofrecer. En muchos aspectos una visión radiantemente racional. Estoy convencido de que hay errores en esa visión, y elementos que deben ser cambiados, eliminados, modificados o añadidos y ampliados, pero estoy asimismo convencido de que de que gran parte de esa visión soportará la prueba del tiempo. Su visión es muy alentadora, muy inspiradora. No te dice que tu mente es impotente. No te dice que estás corrupto y que no puedes hacer nada. No te dice que tu vida es absurda. No te dice que estás condenado. No te dice que tu vida carece de significado. Te dice justo lo contrario. Te dice que tu problema principal es que no has aprendido la naturaleza de tu propio poder, y, por lo tanto, de tus propias posibilidades. te dice que tu mente es y puede ser eficaz, que eres competente para comprender, y que el éxito y la felicidad son posibles" Nathaniel_Branden



Por cierto, acabo de leer algo curioso, parece que Rand creía que el consenso científico sobre los daños del tabaco era un hoax (como el VIH para AynRandiano, no entro en si con razón o no en este caso) y seguía fumando 2 paquetes de tabaco diarios. A los 69 años tuvo que someterse a una cirugía por cáncer de pulmón.


----------



## Kozak (13 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Y todavía te crees listo, si no ves la más que posible relación que tiene el teorema de Gödel (que ni dios suele mentar, así que tu premisa es falsa, en este foro de premios Nobel nadie lo ha hecho en el tiempo que estoy aquí) con las limitaciones que pueda tener toda teoría científica, que a la postre se trata de expresar en un sistema formal los fenómenos que se estudian, pues mal vas.
> 
> Ahora echa otra cagadita, que despreciar es muy fácil también.



Despreciar es fácil, pero hablar de lo que no se conoce es aún más sencillo. Y alguien que considera que las vacunas no previenen nada, sencillamente demuestra no tener ni puta idea de ciencia, así en general.


----------



## Lízien (13 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que ya partes de una premisa errónea, el lenguaje tiene límites intrínsecos, el significante y el significado nunca son una y la misma cosa.



Mira que aquí sé de lo que hablo y has hecho que me pierda con tu frase. El lenguaje no es quien tiene el límite, en todo caso lo tendría la lingüística. Imagino que te estás refiriendo a Saussure cuando dijo que para cada significante hay un significado. ¿Qué dices tú? ¿Que el lenguaje tiene límites porque para un único significante hay más de un significado (polisemia)? Primero, eso no es una limitación, segundo, en todo caso sería una limitación de la lingüística, tercero, ahí falla la definición de significante, que va más allá del conjunto de letras y fonemas e incluye sus combinaciones sintácticas, paradigmáticas y sintagmáticas (recuerdo como verbo y recuerdo como sustantivo son dos significantes distintos, porque forman paradigma con diferentes unidades lingüísticas, no estamos para dar una clase de lengua aquí, pero te estás equivocando de pleno). Y por supuesto no son la misma cosa porque si no, no estaríamos hablando de lenguaje simbólico, estaríamos hablando de iconos o indicios (sería interesante que leyeras a Peirce).



Sunwukung dijo:


> Es muy fácil verlo, si tú no supieras andar en bicicleta, yo podría darte la explicación más elaborada del mundo que tú jamás aprenderías automáticamente a andar en bicicleta sin una experiencia propia directa, con sus ensayos y errores, de por medio.
> 
> El lenguaje se muestra insuficiente. La poesía es otra muestra clara de como el lenguaje no puede dar cuenta de todos los eventos de la realidad.
> 
> En el proceso de reducción, de simplificación, perdemos "información", perdemos conocimiento, cuando una persona te cuenta sus vacaciones, por muy colorida y literaria que sea su narración, jamás te va a transmitir las emociones exactas y las imágenes exactas que esa persona experimentó.



ES QUE ESO NO ES LO QUE PRETENDE EL LENGUAJE, Y NO ES LO QUE PRETENDE LA POESÍA. 

Perdona por las mayúsculas, pero es que me acabas de volver loca. ¿Desde cuándo la poesía pretende dar cuenta literal de la realidad? Es que ni Aristóteles dijo eso. Si yo leo un poema de amor no quiero que me transmita un polvo, para eso me acuesto con mi pareja, si leo un poema busco otra cosa. Pero, ¿qué tiene que ver eso con la capacidad del lenguaje para EXPLICAR un evento? (De nuevo has reducido para irte a tu terreno: como la poesía es limitada, el lenguaje es limitado... ¿es que el lenguaje es sólo poesía?).

Yo quiero que la ciencia me explique la estructura del benceno, no que me convierta en un hidrocarburo. Y la ciencia lo hace. De hecho, por ahí avanza. Te digo lo del benceno porque es lo más reciente que he leído, pero, vaya, el hecho de que no se descubriese hasta hace cuatro días no significa que no existiera ni que la ciencia no fuera capaz de explicarlo. Claro que lo fue, cuando se dieron las circunstancias para que así pudiera suceder. 

Y, volviendo a mi terreno (con una filóloga has topado, lo siento), a veces lo que hace la literatura es enriquecer. Precisamente antes de ayer a propósito de una novela sobre unas vacaciones nos enteramos de que históricamente paisaje es un término que viene directamente del arte. Tú eres capaz de apreciar un paisaje en tanto que paisaje bello porque se parece al arte, no al revés, que es lo que intuitivamente pensamos. Si Azorín retrata Castilla y yo me emociono es gracias al lenguaje, porque esa descripción lo mismo está remitiendo a una imagen real mucho más colorida pero que me inspira la misma emoción estética que una piedra (y nunca mejor dicho). Esta es una discusión que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, pero es que de verdad no entiendo dónde pretendes llegar con lo del lenguaje y la poesía.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Todavía más simple, cuál es la única manera de definir la palabra manzana? exacto, mediante una experiencia directa con la realidad de la fruta manzana, y de ninguna otra forma. Luego toda categoría abstracta es una referencia más o menos indirecta a realidades directas, ya sean del ámbito de los sentidos o del ámbito de la mente (por esto mismo una realidad con categoría ontológica propia ya a priori). Por ejemplo para entender el concepto de átomo, como no podemos experimentarlo directamente, debemos estudiar todas y cada una de los objetos, procedimientos y conceptos intermedios a partir de los que se construye el concepto átomo y a los que hace referencia indirectamente (y aún así el cuadro que pinta es incompleto e insuficiente).



¿Cuál es la manera más simple de EXPERIMENTAR el referente manzana? Comerse una manzana.
¿Cuál es la manera más simple de DEFINIR el referente? Mediante el lenguaje. Una patata no se puede definir a sí misma. Estamos hablando de definir, ¿no?
¿Cuál es la manera más simple de DEFINIR una PALABRA? Mediante la gramática: «"manzana" es un sustantivo porque es susceptible de ocupar la posición de sujeto en una oración» (por ejemplo).

Y aquí estamos en las mismas: el lenguaje no es el que está limitado, ni siquiera la lingüística como ciencia es una limitación. Los que estaban limitados eran los estructuralistas, que fueron superados por los generativistas, que también tenían sus limitaciones y fueron superados. Pero la limitación no está en el abstracto, está en las personas concretas que con sus herramientas han tratado de ofrecer un modelo para explicar una parcela del mundo (el lenguaje en este caso). Hace 200 años Sunwukung habría dicho en el Ateneo de Madrid que el lenguaje estaba limitado porque la lingüística no podía explicar las relaciones entre el mensaje y el receptor, y un par de siglos después llegaría el cognitivismo y la pragmática para demostrarte que sí podía ofrecer explicaciones a esos fenómenos. ¿Quién estaba limitado? ¿Saussure o la lingüística?

Como no sé matemáticas no te puedo refutar lo que has dicho de Gödel, pero las matemáticas me ofrecen muchísimo más respeto y veneración que la lingüística, así que imagino que un matemático tendrá argumentos muchísimo más poderosos que los que yo he utilizado para refutarte lo del lenguaje pero para refutar que la matemática tiene limitaciones (de nuevo la limitación la tiene el matemático que en un momento determinado de la historia no ha descubierto X cosa).


----------



## cabreado1 (15 Nov 2013)

Felicidades por este gran post. Conocí a Ayn Rand hace poco, a través del discurso filibustero del senador Ted Cruz en contra de la reforma sanitaria. Desde entonces no he parado de indagar y de interesarme por la la filosofía de Ayn Rand. He visto Atlas I, Atlas II y el manantial. Me he leído en monólogo de John Galt con detenimiento: es impresionante. Yo soy liberal objetivamente, porque creo que la libertad individual es la base del progreso y de la innovación. Ahora he descubierto un código ético y moral que lo justifica. 

La filosofía de Ayn Rand es un giro copernicano a nuestra mentalidad. Su enemigo no es Marx, es Kant, como ella dice en una entrevista. La realidad existe, no es una imaginación ni una ilusión, y la moral no es una voz impostada. A es A. Y nuestro único instrumento para conocerla es la razón. 

El arte objetivista impresiona por los valores que representa, no por su calidad artística. Por cierto y para desmentir lo que se dice, no es una filosofía elitista; es una filosofía en que todas las personas, independientemente de nuestras capacidades, tienen una obligación con su prójimo y con ellos mismos: usar su mente.

Gracias compañero por compartir tu trabajo con nosotros.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Nov 2013)

> Si yo leo un poema de amor no quiero que me transmita un polvo, para eso me acuesto con mi pareja, si leo un poema busco otra cosa



.

Pues esto mismo (nadie ha dicho que el amor sea lo mismo que follar, por cierto), la función de la poesía es transmitir ciertas experiencias que como, a la postre, se manifiestan indescriptibles, se intenta sugerir mediante la poesía lo que se sintió, al final el poema muere en el mismo acto de la creación, para el autor, expresa en ese momento para él exactamente lo que siente o sintió (porque lo rememora, lo reexperimenta), pero ni para él mismo después ni para otros representará al ser leído EXACTAMENTE la experiencia que lo motivó.

Es decir, un poema nace de una experiencia real y esa experiencia no puede ser transmitida a otra persona que lee el poema, entonces aquí el lenguaje muestra su limitación como medio de comunicación, no se comunica la experiencia del autor, sino que el poema genera una experiencia propia en el lector. Si ha habido comunicación es a través de otro medio y de otra cosa. 

Es un medio por el cual compartimos exactamente ¿qué?, porque parecido ocurre cuando intentamos explicar lo que es un mamey, por ejemplo, objetos de los que no se ha tenido experiencia directa, podría si se encontrase con otros objetos muy similares identificarlos unívocamente en base a las explicaciones dadas solamente?.

puede ser respondida la pregunta cómo se anda en bicicleta de manera completa? o no debería servir la respuesta para que la persona que recibe el mensaje ya supiese andar en bicicleta? 

Es que en realidad es muy trivial, experimentar - Definición - WordReference.com, si vamos al diccionario para mirar un verbo, por ejemplo, que no conocemos, se define siempre a través de otro verbo, y así hasta el infinito, si se diera el caso de que no conocemos ninguno de los verbos sucesivos empleados para definir el verbo original, nos quedamos a dos velas, porque la única manera de definir completamente un verbo es experimentándolo, por eso el significado de las palabras concretas reside últimamente en palabras concretas y éstas en la experiencia directa a través de los sentidos.

Se ve en el foro constantemente, todo el día usando el lenguaje y nunca nadie se pone de acuerdo en nada, y hay continuos malentendidos.

Ya se ve lo unívoco y comunicativo del lenguaje.



> definir
> 
> tr. y prnl. Fijar con claridad y exactitud la significación de una palabra, enunciando las propiedades que designan unívocamente un objeto, individuo, grupo o idea:
> al definir no se debe incluir lo definido en la definición.



Porque del lenguaje científico se espera que sea exactamente repetible cuando se describe un experimento y su resultado.

Cualquiera que curse una asignatura experimental en una carrera de ciencias se percatará de la enorme dificultad de expresar mediante un lenguaje, el científico, la lógica formal, el fenómeno objeto de estudio, hasta el punto de que tenemos que describir aquello que podemos y descartar lo que no podemos describir, luego al final hemos reducido un fenómeno a una parte del él, y esto se debe a la dificultad de medir, de generar variables mensurables.

La idea que tenemos de la realidad es una versión simplificada, a menudo contradictoria, que no es la auténtica por incompleta, para empezar. Podría darse el caso, a menudo se da, de que no podemos definir ningún tipo de medida, entonces no podemos estudiar el fenómeno desde el lenguaje (científico-matemático), entonces que hacemos? negar el fenómeno? es lo que hacen los partidarios de la hipótesis sin demostrar de la mente como epifenómeno.




> Como no sé matemáticas no te puedo refutar lo que has dicho de Gödel, pero las matemáticas me ofrecen muchísimo más respeto y veneración que la lingüística, así que imagino que un matemático tendrá argumentos muchísimo más poderosos que los que yo he utilizado para refutarte lo del lenguaje pero para refutar que la matemática tiene limitaciones (de nuevo la limitación la tiene el matemático que en un momento determinado de la historia no ha descubierto X cosa).



es que el teorema de gödel es metalógica, es la demostración de que en matemáticas, y en todo lenguaje que utilice sistemas formales de segundo orden, tienen una limitación intrínseca. No es que lo diga yo. Y tampoco es rebatible porque es un teorema cierto de la lógica.

Lo debatible es su interpretación, yo solo he manifestado la mía.


----------



## H. Roark (16 Nov 2013)

Relacionado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eciacion-del-legado-artistico-occidental.html

---------- Post added 16-nov-2013 at 03:37 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> Pues resulta que algo parecido pasa incluso con las matemáticas.
> 
> El teorema de Gödel viene a demostrar que ninguna teoría expresada mediante un lenguaje formal y siguiendo la lógica (la que sea, pero el teorema se refiere a la lógica empleada comúnmente en matemáticas, bivalente) podrá explicar completamente las matemáticas, siempre existirán "fenoménos" (teoremas válidos en ese sistema formal) que no pueden ser deducidos a partir de los axiomas finitos que tenemos, con lo que habrá que ampliarlos para tener en cuenta ese nuevo fenómeno y así para cada nuevo fenómeno válido pero indecidible que vaya apareciendo en un proceso infinito si queremos explicar todas las matemáticas, luego nunca se podrán explicar completamente en un momento dado.





Sunwukung dijo:


> .
> es que el teorema de gödel es metalógica, es la demostración de que en matemáticas, y en todo lenguaje que utilice sistemas formales de segundo orden, tienen una limitación intrínseca. No es que lo diga yo. Y tampoco es rebatible porque es un teorema cierto de la lógica.
> 
> Lo debatible es su interpretación, yo solo he manifestado la mía.



Deberías haberte tomado esto como una advertencia y no hacer más el ridículo hablando de lo que no comprendes, me recuerda a lo que hacéis los magufos con la física cuántica entremezclándola con vuestras supercherías cósmicas:



Kozak dijo:


> No falla: cuando alguien menciona a Gödel fuera de su ámbito estricto de aplicación (la teoría de conjuntos), es que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.



El teorema de Godël no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con las chorradas que has soldado. Aunque, como con la física cuántica, los magufos hagáis un uso espureo del mismo engañar a incautos. A ver si queda claro, en un lenguaje sencillito:



> Qué *no* dice el teorema de Gödel.
> 
> *El teorema de Gödel no establece un dominio de la realidad que sea inaccesible a la mente humana.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Arkangel (16 Nov 2013)

Solo puedo decir que no tengo ni idea de Aynd Rand, solo por un capitulo de cuando era chavalin de los simpson en el que dice Lisa que el manantial es una obra de cabecera de la derecha. Con el paso el tiempo, me parecio raro siendo una serie de la fox, y no se por que, es una de las escenas de los simposon que siempre he recordado.

De cualquier manera, pillo sitio para buscar y leer mas sobre su obra. No porque me cuadre o me descuadre, sino por conocerla. 

Este o no de acuerdo con lo que ella y su obra digan, gracias por el hilo.


----------



## cabreado1 (16 Nov 2013)

A raíz de la calidad y el interés que ha suscitado este hilo, por mi parte, me gustaría proponer a todos los objetivistas, a aquellos que se sientan interesados por conocer algo más de esa filosofía, o simplemente a aquellos les guste el cine quieran pasar una tarde diferente, lo siguiente:

*Cine forum Atlas Shrugged I i II. *

Consistiría en el visionado de las películas atlas shrugged I i II, en una o dos sesiones, con una introducción de un experto en cine y de alguno de vosotros experto en la filosofía objetivista. Al finalizar la película se podría hacer un pequeño coloquio y después si queremos ir a cenar por ahí.

Se organizaría en bcn y por el sitio no hay problema, en principio se podría hacer uso de una sala que esta situada en el centro sin demasiada dificultad.

Con que hayan entre 5 y 10 interesados comprometidos se podría organizar sin problemas!


----------



## Kozak (16 Nov 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece una soberana estupidez es llamar al objetivismo no como una filosofía, sino como "la filosofía" :-D... Contra viento y marea, me recuerda a los espiritistas, que también decían que lo suyo era "la filosofía" :-D...
> 
> A parte que ¿hay algún ensayo sobre este sistema?... No hablo de novelas, hablo de libros donde se exponga punto a punto en qué consiste todo este sistema,* porque es muy fácil ponerse a cargar contra algo sin presentar lo propio, sin presentarlo con la debida critica se entiende*.



Pues al Nietzsche ese lo seguimos estudiando en las escuelas más de un siglo después de que palmara.


----------



## cabreado1 (16 Nov 2013)

Es que el sistema resultante del objetivismo no sería un sistema. Dado que las relaciones entre personas se establecerían siempre voluntariamente, espontáneamente. Lo único que sería parte del pequeño estado serían los tribunales. 

Pero a ver.. El objetivismo no es un tratado de ciencia política. Es algo personal, una inspiración, *un código ético y moral*. A donde debemos ir, una línea en el horizonte. Luego cada uno en su día a día no va a ser 100% objetivista, ni 100% comunista, ni 100% demócrata. Elegir una película cuando vas con tu pareja al cine un domingo es imposible si lo tratas de hacer democráticamente y no tenéis los mismos gustos!


----------



## H. Roark (16 Nov 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece una soberana estupidez es llamar al objetivismo no como una filosofía, sino como "la filosofía" :-D... Contra viento y marea, me recuerda a los espiritistas, que también decían que lo suyo era "la filosofía" :-D...
> 
> A parte que ¿hay algún ensayo sobre este sistema?... No hablo de novelas, hablo de libros donde se exponga punto a punto en qué consiste todo este sistema, porque es muy fácil ponerse a cargar contra algo sin presentar lo propio, sin presentarlo con la debida critica se entiende.



Aquí puedes encontrar un bibliografía para aburrir sobre el tema: Bibliography of Ayn Rand and Objectivism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Nov 2013)

yo nunca he afirmado que el teorema de gödel sea estrictamente aplicable a la realidad NO MATEMÁTICA (sí, las matemáticas, como la mente, son partes de la realidad, si negáis esto os basáis en un prejuicio), pero sí establece un límite al conocimiento en esa rama (no existe el sistema formal completo, si eso no es un límite cuando tira por tierra el programa de Hilbert, Russell y compañía, a ver qué es), y los otros fenómenos que he mostrado en relación al lenguaje, igual que existen resultados en la física o en la biología que suponen límites al conocimiento de esas disciplinas, muestran que el conocimiento formal y el científico (ambos comparten muchos rasgos del lenguaje) tiene limitaciones intrísecas.

Douglas Hofstadter igual no puede ser acusado de magufo tan a la ligera como yo, y es precisamente él, así como otros científicos, los que hablan de las limitaciones intrínsecas al conocimiento científico.

Andáis estancados en el pensamiento decimonónico.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2013 at 20:40 ----------

en definitiva, esa crítica no parece enterarse de lo que significa el teorema de gödel, que impone un límite en las matemáticas, y además se basa en un prejuicio al negarle categoría ontológica a las matemáticas porque se la niega a la mente, asunto por demostrar.

No sé quién será más magufo y falto de imaginación.


----------



## Kozak (17 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo nunca he afirmado que el teorema de gödel sea estrictamente aplicable a la realidad NO MATEMÁTICA (sí, las matemáticas, como la mente, son partes de la realidad, si negáis esto os basáis en un prejuicio), pero sí establece un límite al conocimiento en esa rama (no existe el sistema formal completo, si eso no es un límite cuando tira por tierra el programa de Hilbert, Russell y compañía, a ver qué es), y los otros fenómenos que he mostrado en relación al lenguaje, igual que existen resultados en la física o en la biología que suponen límites al conocimiento de esas disciplinas, muestran que el conocimiento formal y el científico (ambos comparten muchos rasgos del lenguaje) tiene limitaciones intrísecas.
> 
> Douglas Hofstadter igual no puede ser acusado de magufo tan a la ligera como yo, y es precisamente él, así como otros científicos, los que hablan de las limitaciones intrínsecas al conocimiento científico.
> 
> ...



Aparte de decirlo como si fuera algo malo... se lo dice a gente que usa regularmente en su trabajo métodos numéricos de cálculo (como el de los elementos finitos), informática y lenguajes de programación como C o Python que no tienen ni 50 años de edad (C cumplió los 40 este año).

A cagar a la vía, quieres ir de ilustrado y no eres más que un mentecato letroso que trata de vender motos a gente que conoce de lo que hablas mucho mejor que tú.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Nov 2013)

> A cagar a la vía, quieres ir de ilustrado y no eres más que un mentecato letroso que trata de vender motos a gente que conoce de lo que hablas mucho mejor que tú



:XX: cómo era eso? ah, sí habló de puta la taconas.

yo nunca he ido de eso, el caso es que la vida os va ha hacer recordar alguna cosa de las que he dicho, ya lo veréis, vuestra soberbia os va a traer consecuencias muy divertidas.

ala, a más ver "sabios" :XX:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Nov 2013)

> Andáis estancados en el pensamiento decimonónico



¿Qué tiene el paso del tiempo que afecte a la verdad o a la mentira?.

¿Acaso los pensamientos "caducan"?.

¿Los planetas no se muven como decía Kepler porque kepler murió hace 5 siglos?.

¿Es incorrecto el cálculo diferencial porque fue concebido hace 350 años?.

¿Las chorradas de los Postmodernos de los años 1980 son acaso más "ciertas" por ser más recientes que -digamos- Aristóteles?.

¿Las imbecilidades de cualquier "filósofo" oficial son más ciertas si las publica en el 2013 por estar publicadas en el 2013?.

¿Es usted tonto y en su casa no se lo han dicho?.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (20 Nov 2013)

> ¿Qué tiene el paso del tiempo que afecte a la verdad o a la mentira?.
> 
> ¿Acaso los pensamientos "caducan"?.
> 
> ...



Las ideologías dejan de ser ciertas según evoluciona la sociedad. 

El pensamiento tomista era cierto y perfecto para su momento histórico, ahora está desfasado y es inaplicable.

El proto-fascismo victoriano (superioridad moral, intelectual y derecho de conquista de Inglaterra sobre los incivilizados) era completamente cierto.... hasta 1914.

El pensamiento randiano habría estado bien en 1780. En su momento ya estaba desfasado. Y ser objetivista en 2013 es como ser Caballero Hospitalario.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Nov 2013)

joder, con lo cultos que sois y no sabéis a qué se refiere la expresión pensamiento decimonónico en el contexto en el que lo he usado, me he referido a que el optimismo en el progreso, el progreso todo lo puede y demás subnormalidades prepotentes, el programa de Russel y los demás matemáticos de principio del siglo XX que pretendían reducir todas las matemáticas a un conjunto finito de axiomas del que lógicamente se podrían deducir, la idea de Turing y demás gente de que el pensamiento se podría reducir a puros algoritmos informáticos se ha mostrado todo como falso.

El progreso, al menos absoluto, es un mito, solo conduce al afán de intervenciónr desde una necesaria ignorancia (conocimiento incompleto), de manera premeditada (por afán de lucro, por poder, porque puedo, por curiosidad malsana) y sin una observación completa de la realidad.

Lo gracioso es que el Aynrandiano lo pone bien en evidencia con sus post. 

Claro que ahora veo que esto le desmonta parte del chiringuito a la Aynd Rand, y esto explicaría la respuesta de su ilustrísima.

No es que me interesase demasiado una respuesta de sus "magnificiencias", y menos a estas alturas, pero no pensé que el insulto directo e inmediato fuera ninguna forma de argumentar ni que Aynrandiano fuese uno más de la panda de amargados ególatras del foro :XX:

un foro es lo que es y sirve para lo que sirve, cada vez veo más claro que la prepotencia y los insultos desvirtúan su significado y lo convierten en una consulta de psiquiatra. Van terminando mis días por aquí, afortunadamente.



> foro s. m.
> 1 Plaza central, en las ciudades de la antigua Roma, situada en el cruce de las dos vías más importantes (el cardo y el decumano), que constituía el gran centro cívico, administrativo y judicial de la localidad y en torno a la cual se ubicaban los edificios más representativos.
> *2 Reunión de personas para tratar un asunto ante un público que también puede expresar su opinión.
> *3 Fondo del escenario de un teatro, que está más alejado de los espectadores.
> 4 Contrato por el cual una persona cede a otra el dominio de una cosa, como una finca, a cambio del pago de una renta.


----------



## Kozak (20 Nov 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> joder, con lo cultos que sois y no sabéis a qué se refiere la expresión pensamiento decimonónico en el contexto en el que lo he usado, me he referido a que el optimismo en el progreso, el progreso todo lo puede y demás subnormalidades prepotentes, el programa de Russel y los demás matemáticos de principio del siglo XX que pretendían reducir todas las matemáticas a un conjunto finito de axiomas del que lógicamente se podrían deducir, la idea de Turing y demás gente de que el pensamiento se podría reducir a puros algoritmos informáticos se ha mostrado todo como falso.
> 
> El progreso, al menos absoluto, es un mito, solo conduce al afán de intervenciónr desde una necesaria ignorancia (conocimiento incompleto), de manera premeditada (por afán de lucro, por poder, porque puedo, por curiosidad malsana) y sin una observación completa de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Cuidado que al salir no te dé la puerta en el culo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Las ideologías dejan de ser ciertas según evoluciona la sociedad.
> 
> El pensamiento tomista era cierto y perfecto para su momento histórico, ahora está desfasado y es inaplicable.
> 
> El proto-fascismo victoriano (superioridad moral, intelectual y derecho de conquista de Inglaterra sobre los incivilizados) era completamente cierto.... hasta 1914.



Las ideas correctas son correctas para siempre.



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> El pensamiento randiano habría estado bien en 1780. En su momento ya estaba desfasado. Y ser objetivista en 2013 es como ser Caballero Hospitalario.



Yo -francamente- preferiría ser Caballero Hospitalario sobre las "opciones de vida modernas" que se nos ofrecen:

El que un plan de vida sea "de otro tiempo" no lo hace erróneo, ni el que sea "moderno" lo hace correcto.

Por ejemplo el plan de vida "moderno" es este...



















...puestos a elegir yo prefiero ser caballero hospitalario:













...o mejor mi propio ideal:







Que mi ideal sea de ahora, de hace 100 o de hace 1000 años me es perfectamente indiferente.

Es curioso como en esto coincido con un fascista filosófico como Évola, que defendía el ser un hombre de otro tiempo (un hombre asincrónico, totalmente DE OTRA ÉPOCA) si tal cosa era necesaria.







A Ayn Ran le dijeron que "El Manantial" no tenía público.

Ella contestó:

Lo tendrá.

Quizas dentro de 100 años, quizás después de mi muerte. Pero lo tendrá...​
Los que nos sabemos en lo cierto no tenemos problema alguno en vivir fuera de lo "moderno". 

A veces hago o digo cosas que sé perfectamente que son de otra época, sólo para subrayar que YO NO SOY HIJO DE MI TIEMPO, y que si me da la gana no tengo problema alguno en abrazar ideas "decimonónicas" (sin con correctas y racionales).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Nov 2013)

> Las ideas correctas son correctas para siempre.



Las ideas correctas lo son en su momento Las relaciones humanas (y las "ciencias sociales") son, por definición, contingentes en el tiempo. No existe ninguna ideología válida en cualquier momento y lugar, a lo sumo, vagas ideas, que se pueden resumir en el ideal utilitarista de "haz lo que sea necesario cuando sea necesario". esa es, quizás, la única regla inamovible, si es que tal cosa existe.



> El que un plan de vida sea "de otro tiempo" no lo hace erróneo, ni el que sea "moderno" lo hace correcto.



Cada cosa a su tiempo. Ser un eugenista, racista, machista, genocida y conquistador era correcto en 1840, si eras británico (y rico, dicho sea de paso). Ahora no lo es.



> A Ayn Ran le dijeron que "El Manantial" no tenía público.
> 
> Ella contestó:
> Lo tendrá.
> ...



Considerando lo que vende, y el inexistente trato que se le da en el mundo, pues lo siento, pero Rand ha fracasado, como casi todos los filósofos y pensadores de la historia: han sido absorbidos por la Historia, y han muerto sin lograr nada.



> Los que nos sabemos en lo cierto no tenemos problema alguno en vivir fuera de lo "moderno".
> 
> A veces hago o digo cosas que sé perfectamente que son de otra época, sólo para subrayar que YO NO SOY HIJO DE MI TIEMPO, y que si me da la gana no tengo problema alguno en abrazar ideas "decimonónicas" (sin con correctas y racionales).



Si miramos la historia, tan sólo podemos extraer una regla, una norma que ha tenido validez siempre, en todo lugar: haz lo que mas te convenga cuando más te convenga. Eso incluye toda clase de tropelias, falsedades, crímenes y ataques.

Los abusos modernos, los vicios, no son más que asuntos circunstanciales y accesocios. La verdad, si existe, es que el mundo se ha regido, se rige y se regirá por un utilitarismo brutal (algo muy alejado del Objetivismo o de cualquier ideología que crea que existe algo bueno en el ser humano).

El Objetivismo parte de una base falsa, infantil y absurda: que gente como Victoria, como los directivos de Monsanto, como la media docena de holdings que controlan el 90% del negocio financiero del mundo.. desaparecerán si de repente eiliminamos las reglas que ellos mismos han creado. Como si la no-existencia de barreras fuese a impedirles hacer lo que hacen.

Y todo porque Rand no llegó a entender algo que es obvio: hay un contexto porque alguien lo crea, hay un Estado porque un empresario (o un grupo de ellos) desea que tal exista. Ver al Estado (y a lo público) como algo ajeno al comercio y no como la consecuencia lógica de la existencia de empresas y gente con talento es mas propio de alguien del s. XVII, y no del XX.

Aunque una persona que crea que existe algo bello en "la humanidad", así en general, que si dejamos libres a las personas van a crear rascacielos en vez de buscar la forma más eficiente de asesinar a la competencia, alguien que no entiende que Stalin era un empresario (quizás el de mayor éxito de la historia); no puede idear nada que funcione más que dentro de una pequeña secta.


----------



## Scire (22 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Las ideas correctas lo son en su momento Las relaciones humanas (y las "ciencias sociales") son, por definición, contingentes en el tiempo. No existe ninguna ideología válida en cualquier momento y lugar, a lo sumo, vagas ideas, que se pueden resumir en el ideal utilitarista de "haz lo que sea necesario cuando sea necesario". esa es, quizás, la única regla inamovible, si es que tal cosa existe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alto ahí. Estás mezclando la ética con otras ramas del saber. Por supuesto que no hay una ideología válida para todos los tiempos, porque los tiempos y los pueblos cambian; pero las leyes de física, por ejemplo, no cambian, y hasta que no lo hagan, seguirá habiendo proposiciones correctas, las enuncien los griegos o los newage del XXI.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Nov 2013)

Scire dijo:


> Alto ahí. Estás mezclando la ética con otras ramas del saber. Por supuesto que no hay una ideología válida para todos los tiempos, porque los tiempos y los pueblos cambian; pero las leyes de física, por ejemplo, no cambian, y hasta que no lo hagan, seguirá habiendo proposiciones correctas, las enuncien los griegos o los newage del XXI.



La señora Rand pretendía establecer una suerte de "leyes naturales" del comportamiento humano (sólo quien se porta así está haciendo lo correcto), y eso es una barbaridad.


----------



## Scire (22 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> La señora Rand pretendía establecer una suerte de "leyes naturales" del comportamiento humano (sólo quien se porta así está haciendo lo correcto), y eso es una barbaridad.



No he dicho nada de la señora Rand. Su filosofía, por descontado, me parece superficial y ridícula.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (22 Nov 2013)

> No he dicho nada de la señora Rand. Su filosofía, por descontado, me parece superficial y ridícula.



Es obvio que estamos sujetos a las leyes materiales. Pero más allá de eso, todo sistema que pretenda establecer leyes sociales (se entiende, no jurídicas), es un religioso, y nada más. 

Si un sistema ideológico te dice "este es el único camino correcto", es una religión, por más disfraces que le quieran poner.


----------



## Scire (22 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Es obvio que estamos sujetos a las leyes materiales. Pero más allá de eso, todo sistema que pretenda establecer leyes sociales (se entiende, no jurídicas), es un religioso, y nada más.
> 
> Si un sistema ideológico te dice "este es el único camino correcto", es una religión, por más disfraces que le quieran poner.



Estamos hablando, de nuevo, de ética. Establecer unas normas universales que deban seguir todos los hombres de todas partes y de todos los tiempos es algo que no se ha logrado, y mucho menos desde la razón.

Respecto a las leyes de la naturaleza, etc. es otra historia. Las operaciones matemáticas válidas hace dos mil años siguen siendo válidas hoy.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Cada cosa a su tiempo. Ser un eugenista, racista, machista, genocida y conquistador era correcto en 1840, si eras británico (y rico, dicho sea de paso). Ahora no lo es.



Entonces según usted lo "correcto" para un joven alemán de 1934 era afiliarse a las SS o a las SA.

¿No es así?.




MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Considerando lo que vende, y el inexistente trato que se le da en el mundo, pues lo siento, pero Rand ha fracasado, como casi todos los filósofos y pensadores de la historia: han sido absorbidos por la Historia, y han muerto sin lograr nada.



Ayn Rand no es "inexistente": Vende libros a millones todos los años y en USA sólo la Biblia es más influyentes.

Millones de personas viven bajo principios más o menos objetivistas: ESO ES INFLUENCIA.

Muy al contrario: Son los filósofos quienes absorben la Historia. Stalin jamás hubiese llegado a donde llegó sin Kant-Hegel-Marx, ni Hitler sin Nietzsche.

*Los filósofos "abonan" la mente de la gente para que luego crezca en la Historia tal o cual semilla.*



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Stalin era un empresario (quizás el de mayor éxito de la historia)



Una boutade ingeniosísima y muy divertida por su valor de shock, pero totalmente falsa a todos los niveles.

Stalin no vendía nada a nadie.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (23 Nov 2013)

> Entonces según usted lo "correcto" para un joven alemán de 1934 era afiliarse a las SS o a las SA.
> 
> ¿No es así?.



Por duro que suene, si.



> Ayn Rand no es "inexistente": Vende libros a millones todos los años y en USA sólo la Biblia es más influyentes.
> 
> Millones de personas viven bajo principios más o menos objetivistas: ESO ES INFLUENCIA.
> 
> Muy al contrario: Son los filósofos quienes absorben la Historia. Stalin jamás hubiese llegado a donde llegó sin Kant-Hegel-Marx, ni Hitler sin Nietzsche.



Ibañez ha vendido más libros, no fastidie. Santo Tomás vende más libros al día.

No existen ideas genuinamente objetivistas en el devenir normal de la vida. Empezando porque todo lo que escribió esta señora ya estaba dicho para el s. XX. [/QUOTE]





> Una boutade ingeniosísima y muy divertida por su valor de shock, pero totalmente falsa a todos los niveles.
> 
> Stalin no vendía nada a nadie.



El PCUS era un partido político. Los partidos políticos son empresas. Stalin, como líder y dueño de facto del PCUS era empresario.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Por duro que suene, si



Era una pregunta con trampa.

Los SA fueron purgados en la Noches de los Cuchillos largos.

Los SS terminaron muchos así:







Un ALEMÁN actuó POR PRINCIPIOS: H.J. Eysenck.

Siendo un adolescente le asqueaba el NAzismo, así que emigró a UK antes del estallido de la guerra.

Se convirtió en el más gran psicólogo científico del siglo XXI y vivió hasta una edad muy avanzada:







https://www.google.com/search?q=h+j...k4HgCA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=676&dpr=1

El querer "aprovecharse" de un sistema irracional como el Nazi sólo lleva a cometer irracionalidades y morir.

Actuar POR PRINCIPIO es lo más "práctico" a largo plazo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Nov 2013)

> Era una pregunta con trampa.



Y?

Una cosa es lo correcto en el presente y otra lo correcto visto con las consecuencias a largo plazo.

Vender todas las acciones en Agosto de 1929 era malo, malo de cojones. En dos meses sería la mejor opción posible. La verdad es contingente en el tiempo.



> El querer "aprovecharse" de un sistema irracional como el Nazi sólo lleva a cometer irracionalidades y morir.
> 
> Actuar POR PRINCIPIO es lo más "práctico" a largo plazo.



El Nazi era un sistema igual de irracional que la inglaterra victoriana, solo que uno salió ganando y otro perdiendo (y algunos, ni eso, Alfred Krupp estuvo dos años en la cárcel... y recuperó todo su imperio industrial, no está mal para todo lo que hizo).

A los que cometieron un auténtico genocidio en la India bajo las órdenes de Victoria, se les castigó con más riquezas de las que ninguno de nosotros tendrá jamás, toda clase de honores oficiales (que aún se mantienen, por cierto) y morir tranquilos en la cama, dejando un legado de prosperidad a sus hijos. Vaya porquería que trae la irracionalidad, verdad?

Elegir irracionalidad es sólo malo si eliges la perdedora


----------



## sexy titty milk (24 Nov 2013)

Videoclip de Merche en Marina d'Or® - Canción "Vive" - YouTube

Arte randiano.

Todos trabajamos para tu felicidad, quien diga que no es es irracional y es expulsado del paraiso.

Merche, como todas las derechas despues de la segunda guerra mundial, intenta hacer ver que el capital, la derecha de toda la vida, no es discutible, que es un absoluto, que es la razon.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Era una pregunta con trampa.
> 
> Los SA fueron purgados en la Noches de los Cuchillos largos.
> 
> ...



No era una pregunta trampa, por supuesto que no. Inglaterra siempre fue muy antisemita, por no decir Irlanda. Siempre, hasta el siglo XX, se expulsaban a judios de todos sitios. Y lo solian hacer los reyes, los aristocratas, los religiosos, la gente con poder, de derechas, porque los judios solian ser de izquierdas y, cuando eran de derechas y conseguian oro, creaban sus propias sectas.

Lo tuyo es hustlin'.

KATT WILLIAMS: Every Day I'm Hustlin' - YouTube

Entras en un salon, solo esta la pared pero seguro que sigues con la cantinela.

No hay rotura milagrosa que limpia a Rand de ser una fascista, como no la hay que limpia a los comunistas de hoy ser los Lenins de ayer. Llevamos uno o dos siglos con dos ideas, la derecha con su idea deflacionaria del valor en el trato entre las personas, y la izquierda con su idea inflacionaria. En la derecha se desinfla el dinero y nos dedicamos a ser mayordomos de los demas, en la izquierda se infla la pasta para que haya menos mayordomos. Algunos en la derecha estan empenyados en cambiar todo para no tener que cambiar nada, como decia Lampedusa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Nov 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Y?
> 
> Una cosa es lo correcto en el presente y otra lo correcto visto con las consecuencias a largo plazo.



La Racionalidad siempre es la elección correcta a largo plazo. 

La Irracionalidad siempre es incorrecta a largo plazo.



sexy titty milk dijo:


> No hay rotura milagrosa que limpia a Rand de ser una fascista



¿Cómo va a ser "fascista" quien escribió esto?:

_Whatever may be open to disagreement, there is one act of evil that may not, the act that no man may commit against others and no man may sanction or forgive. So long as men desire to live together, no man may initiate—do you hear me? no man may start—the use of physical force against others.

To interpose the threat of physical destruction between a man and his perception of reality, is to negate and paralyze his means of survival; to force him to act against his own judgment, is like forcing him to act against his own sight. Whoever, to whatever purpose or extent, initiates the use of force, is a killer acting on the premise of death in a manner wider than murder: the premise of destroying man’s capacity to live.

Do not open your mouth to tell me that your mind has convinced you of your right to force my mind. Force and mind are opposites; morality ends where a gun begins. When you declare that men are irrational animals and propose to treat them as such, you define thereby your own character and can no longer claim the sanction of reason—as no advocate of contradictions can claim it. There can be no “right” to destroy the source of rights, the only means of judging right and wrong: the mind.

To force a man to drop his own mind and to accept your will as a substitute, with a gun in place of a syllogism, with terror in place of proof, and death as the final argument—is to attempt to exist in defiance of reality. Reality demands of man that he act for his own rational interest; your gun demands of him that he act against it. Reality threatens man with death if he does not act on his rational judgment; you threaten him with death if he does. You place him in a world where the price of his life is the surrender of all the virtues required by life—and death by a process of gradual destruction is all that you and your system will achieve, when death is made to be the ruling power, the winning argument in a society of men.

Be it a highwayman who confronts a traveler with the ultimatum: “Your money or your life,” or a politician who confronts a country with the ultimatum: “Your children’s education or your life,” the meaning of that ultimatum is: “Your mind or your life”—and neither is possible to man without the other._

Physical Force &mdash;Ayn Rand Lexicon​
La condena de Ayn Rand al inicio de la fuerza es total.

¿Cómo se puede llamar "fascista" a esta persona? :.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2013)

Scire dijo:


> Estamos hablando, de nuevo, de ética. Establecer unas normas universales que deban seguir todos los hombres de todas partes y de todos los tiempos es algo que no se ha logrado, y mucho menos desde la razón



Le demostraré a usted que sí se ha hecho cuando abra hilo con el meollo de este libro:









MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Si un sistema ideológico te dice "este es el único camino correcto", es una religión, por más disfraces que le quieran poner.



Si el camino correcto está basado en la Razón, eso es una FILOSOFÍA, no una Religión.


----------



## sexy titty milk (26 Nov 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a ser "fascista" quien escribió esto?:
> 
> _Whatever may be open to disagreement, there is one act of evil that may not, the act that no man may commit against others and no man may sanction or forgive. So long as men desire to live together, no man may initiate—do you hear me? no man may start—the use of physical force against others.
> 
> ...



Bueno porque una clase de judo o karate tambien dice que son clases de defensa personal, pero en la practica las cosas no son asi.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Do not open your mouth to tell me that your mind has convinced you of your right to force my mind. Force and mind are opposites; morality ends where a gun begins.



Eso no es una suficiente explicacion del origen de toda violencia.

La violencia ocurre en muchos mas sitios en el dia a dia. Hay muchas mas perspectivas.

Incluso es preocupante que Rand se pasaba toda la vida diciendo que tenia ella la razon, que era ella la que sabia donde ocurria la violencia y donde habia causa para utilizarla en defensa propia.

Yo lo que creo es que una vez que ocurrieron las ideologias del siglo veinte y se extremaron las derechas y las izquierdas, entraron en un post-periodo largo de negacionismo donde para conseguir radicalidad habia que negar que se estaba siendo radical. Por ejemplo, Franco un fascista que dice serlo, el Rey Juan Carlos lo niega. Kim Jong Il un comunista que lo admite, IU uno que lo niega. etc.


----------



## Kozak (26 Nov 2013)

sexy titty milk dijo:


> Bueno porque una clase de judo o karate tambien dice que son clases de defensa personal, pero en la practica las cosas no son asi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es... ¿Quién pone las etiquetas buenas buenas?


----------



## H. Roark (28 Nov 2013)

El progre de guardia Chusto me ha recordado hoy mucho a un pseudofilósofo de una de las novelas de Rand (aunque en versión analfabeto):



chusto dijo:


> El concepto de raza o especie superior en biologia no existe. No existen especies superiores a otras, porque *superior o inferior son conceptos subjetivos como bueno o malo, bonito o feo, de los que no se puede obtener nada valido .*
> 
> Los seres vivos son resultado del azar y la seleccion natural y perviven en el tiempo porque tienen la capacidad de replicarse. Es decir, hacer copias parecidas a ellas mismas. Las que logran replicarse perviven en el tiempo, las que no desaparecen. Esto ni es bueno ni malo, ni superior ni inferior, es lo que hay.
> 
> ...


----------



## H. Roark (29 Nov 2013)

Existe una tradición, quizás en el marco de lo que C.P. Snow llamaba "las dos culturas" (cultura de ciencias frente a humanidades o "letras") de autores científicos que se dedican a desmitificar a nombres prestigiosos de la filosofía, autores oscuros y supuestamente "profundos", difíciles de entender, tomando como lema siempre el cuento de Andersen "El traje nuevo del emperador"; el tal emperador iba desnudo, pero lo que se decía es que estaba hecho de un material que los ignorantes no podían ver.

Así, podemos recordar a Mario Bunge cuando arremete contra Heidegger, y sus frases del tipo "el mundo mundea, la nada nadea" como absurdas y vacías de contenido; o a Peter Medawar cuando arremetía contra las obras del P. Teilhard de Chardin, como "El fenómeno humano". Para estos científicos, para los que la máxima claridad posible es una obligación, es lógico que no vieran con muy buenos ojos todo lo que sea estilo oscuro, presuntamente "profundo", que no se entiende, etc. El mismo Medawar lo expresó diciendo: "El que escribe de forma oscura, o no sabe de lo que habla, o intenta alguna canallada".

Dentro de esta corriente se encuentra el físico Alan Sokal, cuya batalla personal es contra la filosofía e ideología que se ha dado en llamar "posmodernismo". Es difícil definir este concepto, y tal vez otros términos se adecuarían mejor; por tal se entiende normalmente "corriente intelectual que supuestamente ha suplantado al pensamiento racionalista moderno" (p. 201). Sokal limita su análisis a la filosofía y a las ciencias sociales posmodernas, no dice nada sobre arte o literatura posmoderna.

Concretamente, esta crítica al pensamiento "moderno", racionalista de la Ilustración tiene aspectos positivos, el desengañarse sobre la existencia de un progreso lineal indefinido, etc. Lo que se critica no es esto, sino su versión "radical", caracterizada por: "la fascinación por los discursos oscuros, el relativismo epistémico unido a un escepticismo generalizado respecto a la ciencia moderna, el interés excesivo por las creencias subjetivas independientemente de su veracidad o falsedad, y el énfasis en el discurso y el lenguaje, en oposición a los hechos a que se aluden, o, peor aún, el rechazo de la idea misma de existencia de unos hechos a los que es posible referirse". (p. 202)

"Imposturas intelectuales", de Alan Sokal y Jean Bricmont


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2013)

sexy titty milk dijo:


> Bueno porque una clase de judo o karate tambien dice que son clases de defensa personal, pero en la practica las cosas no son asi.



El Karate (su nombre completo es Karate-*do*) y el Ju_*do*_ no son "defensa personal", sino _*Do*_s, esto es, _*Caminos*_ de autoconocimiento y autosuperación personal.

La defensa personal es apenas un 10% del Karate (que es lo que yo practico).

Nuestro _sensei_ insiste una y otra vez en que lo mejor es evitar los líos...y acto seguido nos explica cómo salir de ellos a golpes si no queda más remedio.



sexy titty milk dijo:


> Rand se pasaba toda la vida diciendo que tenia ella la razon, que era ella la que sabia donde ocurria la violencia y donde habia causa para utilizarla en defensa propia.



Ayn Rand insistía y requeteinsistía que lo mejor era delegar la defensa de los prios derechos a los tribunales. 

Esto si uno vivía en una sociedad semi-racional.

Si no, lo mejor era emigrar (lo que hizo ella, por cierto).

Otro asunto es defenderse ante un ataque en el momento presente. Ahí dijo que los mismos argumentos que condenaban el inicio de la violencia exigían moralmente la violencia defensiva.



sexy titty milk dijo:


> Franco un fascista que dice serlo,



Franco aborrecía al fascismo.

No hay nada más NO fascista que un cautísimo Franco, pensando y repensando cada movimiento y moviéndose con una cautela increíble aún cuando nos invadió el moro en Ifni.

Franco era tan anti-totalitario que comunistas detenidos por la policía (Tamames, por ejemplo) no tuevieron problemas para terminar su carrera y terminar siendo economistas del estado. Esto sería inconcebible en la Italia de Mussolini.

Franco era un católico autoritario y conservador, a años luz del "futurismo revolucionario" del fascismo.

La gran ironía es que SIN QUERERLO Franco sí revolucionó por completo a España con el desarrollo económico desde 1959.


----------



## Kozak (4 Dic 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> La masonería también entiende que el camino correcto está basado en la razón y no por ello deja de ser una secta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es más que otra fe, la fe en que la razón es El Camino.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (4 Dic 2013)

> Si el camino correcto está basado en la Razón, eso es una FILOSOFÍA, no una Religión.



La razón no puede llevarnos a pensar que existe un único camino, valido siempre y en todo lugar. La creación de reglas morales absolutas y perfectas es cosa de la religión. Y toda filosofía que hace eso, no es mas que otro credo.

Si de verdad el objetivismo estuviese basado en la razón y no en creencias, usted podría demostrar empíricamente, a ser posible de forma matemática, que su "filosofía" es cierta.

Puede demostrar, sin atisbo de duda, que el objetivismo es EL CAMINO? Entonces no es más que otro religioso.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Dic 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> No es más que otra fe, la fe en que la razón es El Camino.




:ouch: más diez caracteres


----------



## Kozak (4 Dic 2013)

Sunwukung dijo:


> :ouch: más diez caracteres



Es que el ser humano debe creer en algo. Si no, corre el riesgo de acabar creyendo cualquier cosa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Dic 2013)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Puede demostrar, sin atisbo de duda, que el objetivismo es EL CAMINO?



Por supuesto que puedo.

A ver si saco tiempo para crear hilo sobre el libro que les mostré en mi post anterior.



Marechal dijo:


> La masonería también entiende que el camino correcto está basado en la razón y no por ello deja de ser una secta



La Masonería Simbólica es (Según ella misma. NO entro en el tema de qué es _realmente_ la Masonería) un sistema moral basado en el simbolismo y en las enseñanzas de muchas tradiciones religiosas.

No puede usted decir que entiende que "el camino correcto está basado en la razón" en un sistema lleno de referencias a la Biblia y a "misterios" que se van "desvelando" de forma ritual.

La Razón es TRANSPARENTE Y EXOTÉRICA, la Masonería Simbólica es OCULTISTA y ESOTÉRICA.

Gran parte del sistema simbólico de la Masonería me resulta muy atractivo y sugerente, pero ni de broma es un "culto a la Razón":


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Dic 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Es que el ser humano debe creer en algo. Si no, corre el riesgo de acabar creyendo cualquier cosa.



_"Algo"_ = _"Cualquier cosa"_.

Su sentencia es una TAUTOLOGÍA. 

Su frase equivale a escribir:



Kozak dijo:


> Es que el ser humano debe creer en YHVH. Si no, corre el riesgo de acabar creyendo en YHVH.



Por cierto: "Creer" = Dar algo por cierto sin tener pruebas el respecto.

_Creer_ es un vicio intelectual gravísimo, se crea en lo que se crea y por el motivo que se aduzca.


----------



## Kozak (7 Dic 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _"Algo"_ = _"Cualquier cosa"_.
> 
> Su sentencia es una TAUTOLOGÍA.
> 
> ...



Me expresé mal. Cuando hablo de "algo" me refiero a "algo serio". La razón, el Papa, la ciencia, alguna cosa de esas. Si no se corre el riesgo de acabar creyendo en el Libro de Mormón, la homeopatía o Marx.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2013)

la imaginación y la inspiración son FUNDAMENTALES para descubrir axiomas y principios, luego la lógica se usa para darles forma, aceptarlos o descartarlos,¿ es la imaginación objetiva?¿ la fuente del objetivismo es subjetivo?

Además de que la lógica hay que seguirla hasta sus últimas consecuencias, no hasta que me parezca bien. 

Descartar todo un ámbito de la realidad de manera gratuita e injustificada es pura creencia, religión, magufería, fe, llámese como se quiera, porque se basa en principios hipotéticos no demostrados, una actitud que es, supongo, contraria al objetivismo.

Espero los insultos ::


----------



## ferengi (10 Dic 2013)

Otro intento de meterse con La rebelión de atlas.. todavia no me he leido entero pero.. vamos XD

El Frikinomikon: La Rebelion de Atlas, una fábula neoliberal.

Cuando ha dicho que Ozymandias es objetivista.. (cuando curiosamente es el personaje mas colectivista de Watchmen estaba por los suelos... :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX


----------



## ferengi (11 Dic 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Colectivista Ozymandias?... Situémonos... CONTEXTO NUCLEAR... Ozymandias en una posición privilegiada en la sociedad.
> 
> Ozymandias si actúa como actúa no es por la HUMANIDAD, actúa por la HUMANIDAD en tanto el es parte de esta y le afecta personalmente dicho contexto... ¿De que le sirve a Ozymandias tener voluntad de hacer o de ser sin la humanidad... Sin leyes que lo protejan, sin ciudades, sin estados, sin bancos, sin hombres que retroalimenten su estilo de vida... La voluntad no es nada, el contexto político/economico/social/tecnológico lo es todo...
> 
> Em otro contexto socioeconómico una persona como Rand en vez de dedicarse a escribir libros tendria que dedicarse a curtir pieles o criar cerdos... Y seria a lo maximo que podria aspirar por mas voluntad y empeño que le pusiese... :-D



De hecho si lee, su base esta en el polo norte, vamos que podria vivir perfectamente aislado de la sociedad de hecho es que *vive* aislado de la sociedad, (a la cual ya no necesita) refugiandose ahi, solo hace ese plan por un acto de "altruismo".










Esta viñeta en especifico, nos deja bien claro, que plan era para los demás, su gran objetivo de paz del mundo.

Ozymandias me recuerda a esos catedraticos que no han pisado un barrio obrero con 50% de economia sumergida, pero que quiere inflación por el bien común.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Dic 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Me expresé mal. Cuando hablo de "algo" me refiero a "algo serio". La razón, el Papa, la ciencia, alguna cosa de esas. Si no se corre el riesgo de acabar creyendo en el Libro de Mormón, la homeopatía o Marx.



En La Razón no se "cree".

Si "crees" en la Razón no eres Racional, eres...un creyente.



Marechal dijo:


> Y tú crees en el objetivismo.



No.

Yo he analizado el Objetivismo, lo he intentado criticar intelectualmente y considero que el 95% es correcto y lógicamente inatacable.

Por esa razón lo acepto (menos el 5% que considero no racional).

Me he comprado incluso libros anti-objetivistas y he leído a críticos del objetivismo, para ver si otros han encontrado fisuras que yo no he encontrado. No ha encontrado ninguna fisura importante.

Decirme que "creo en el Objetivismo" es como decirme que "creo en la electricidad". No necesito "creer" en la electricidad porque constato que existe. Lo mismo con el Objetivismo.


----------



## burbufilia (14 Dic 2013)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Franco aborrecía al fascismo.
> 
> No hay nada más NO fascista que un cautísimo Franco, pensando y repensando cada movimiento y moviéndose con una cautela increíble aún cuando nos invadió el moro en Ifni.
> 
> ...




Uf, qué dolor. En realidad es la única diferencia. Eso y que el régimen franquista era más tradicionalista. 

Que Franco tuviera una personalidad muy diferente a Hitler no quiere decir que no fuera fascista. Como mucho, se puede decir que no era nazi. En cualquier caso, era objetivamente un dictador militar. Y el régimen era abiertamente fascista:

- nacionalismo exacerbado
- culto irracional al líder
- estructura jerárquica piramidal
- dictadura
- desprecio al comercio internacional, régimen autárquico. Lo único que los nancys para que su autarquía funcionara, necesitaban anexionar territorios. Franco defendió lo indefendible: que nosotros solos nos apañaríamos. Fueron los años más negros de España del s XX sólo superados por la propia guerra civil. 

La recuperación 1959- fue sencillamente porque Franco se quitó de enmedio. en los 60 se dedicó básicamente a las cacerías en su casa-palacete y a vivir del cuento.


----------



## Kozak (14 Dic 2013)

burbufilia dijo:


> Uf, qué dolor. En realidad es la única diferencia. Eso y que el régimen franquista era más tradicionalista.
> 
> Que Franco tuviera una personalidad muy diferente a Hitler no quiere decir que no fuera fascista. Como mucho, se puede decir que no era nazi. En cualquier caso, era objetivamente un dictador militar. Y el régimen era abiertamente fascista:
> 
> ...



Stalin, los Kim y Fidel Castro, esos fachorros.


----------



## burbufilia (14 Dic 2013)

Kozak dijo:


> Stalin, los Kim y Fidel Castro, esos fachorros.



Los liberales sabemos que fascismo y comunismo son muy parecidos. No tenemos la memoria selectiva de los progres y conservadores de ignorar sus totalitarismos ideológicos con el "ytúmás"

No obstante, la diferencia de los totalitarismos marxistas con los fascistas es que en el marxismo el colectivo a defender es la clase proletaria triunfante, mientras que en el fascismo es la raza y la patria. 

Por cierto, hablando de raza y patria:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raza_(película)

Aynrandiano: Franco no revolucionó nada. Se le dio un ultimátum de renunciara su economía fascista trasnochada o se cae todo el tinglado. Amputó, el país levantó cabeza en el 59, y eso le permitió morir en su cama. Hasta el hijoputa de Pinochet tuvo la dignidad de ceder el poder al heredero legítimo. Es que comparar a Franco con Primo de Rivera o De Gaulle, perdona que te diga, pero me da la risa. Aquí el campechano tuvo que esperar a la muerte del militar, y por los huevos del militar cuartelero este, no ostentó la corona su padre


----------



## ferengi (15 Dic 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya... ¿y que consiguio?... Porque en esa viñeta el no lo dice, ahi se escuchan de fondo palabras de periodistas y politicos :-D... De esa viñeta lo que se saca es de que hay PAZ... Pero no es tampoco una paz cualquiera... Es la paz donde hay un orden capitalista y un orden comunista frente un tercero en discordia... Pero ni desaparece el orden capitalista ni el sovietico, siguen estando ahi...
> 
> Si los sovieticos hubiesen aplastado a los americanos tambien traerian la "paz"... la paz que exigiria ampliar las fronteras de la utopia comunista... Y a la inversa, si EEUU barriera a la Union Sovietica su "paz" consistiria en exportar democracias y mercado...
> 
> ...




Exacto la paz es su objetivo, pero para la humanidad, humanidad donde el no respeta los derechos individuales y trata a los ciudadanos como meras herramientas por "el bien común" decir que no es colectivista alguien que planifica sociedades, que se cree con el derecho a los demas a decidir, que es lo mejor o lo peor, que impone SU sociedad a los demas, que engaña a los demas por su bien, decir que eso no es colectivista, es una muestra de cinismo,esa viñeta habla mas la cara que los dialogos, solo hay que ver como la expresión del objetivo largamento buscado, de ver como gracias a el, "llega la sociedad ideal" que el tanto desea, 

y sobre que necesita a lo demás solo hay que ver como esta solo y aislado ya no se relaciona con la sociedad a la que quiere un bien superior

Por ultimo es muy interesante que nombre lo de Ozymandias como dios, Ozymandias es la traducción de Ramses, faraón que se hizo adorar como dios Con esto nos demuestra Alan moore, que Colectivistas se consideran mejor que lo demas dioses que pueden decidir el destino de los demas, aunque sean simples humanos, si es un simple humano.... pero es el peor humano de todo... el que se considera un Dios...y el mas peligroso


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Dic 2013)

Interesante pregunta que me toca mucho en lo personal:



Marechal dijo:


> Aynrandiano, ¿en tu opinión la película "2001: Odisea en el espacio" tiene un trasfondo objetivista?



UNA PARTE SÍ:

2001 presenta magistralmente "de lo que el hombre es capaz".

Yo antes de ser Objetivista vi "algo" en 2001 que me hizo cambiar de mi anterior forma de estar en el mundo (anarco punk marginal) a otra "etapa" de vida (con un "aire" científico-militar).

Hay algo muy atrayente en las impecables personalidades de los tripulantes de la "Discovery":



















Es tal el poder del Arte que SIN ENTENDER POR QUÉ "2001" me metamorfoseó desde ser un punketa greñudo a una cuidada estética de impecable ropa para-militar y botas negras pulidas hasta brillar. 

Me hice con las fotos de entrada del cine de "2001" y las enmarque y puse en mi dormitorio:







Me releí y subrayé a dos colores esta edición de "2001": Era mi libro de cabecera antes de dormir.







Conseguí música de Bach interpretada con Clavicordio...

[YOUTUBE]hUt4PP_kQW8[/YOUTUBE]

...y la escuchaba porque era lo que escuchaba Bowman en su soledad en la Discovery.

"2001" me hizo pasar de (pseudo) Punk a una *"tribu urbana" unipersonal*: Los "cientifistas extremos" (para cualquiera que me viese parecía un Nazi y punto...de hecho en esos años me preguntaron varias veces si era Nazi).

Años más tarde leí este libro...







...y entendía el por qué "2001" pudo transformarme así: La estética es un reflejo de la ética.​
OTRA PARTE NO:

"2001" presenta a los humanos como "juguetes de los dioses".







"2001" en el fondo CRITICA a los impecables astronautas científico-militares al presentarlos hablando intrascendencias totales durante los primeros 60 minutos de película.

"2001" presenta al final una "trascendencia" lisérgica que quita importancia al mundo real:





Como nadie me obliga a "asumir" toda "2001" yo me quedo con lo que me gusta y paso del resto.


----------



## Kozak (26 Dic 2013)

Marechal dijo:


> La película por excelencia "anarco punk marginal" de ciencia ficción es Blade Runner. De hecho se encuadra en el subgénero llamado Cyberpunk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.
> 
> ¿Fue entonces cuando te hiciste comunista y simpatizante de IU? *Es curioso que a la mayoría de los comunistas en Occidente lo que les atrae del mismo es el igualitarismo, la filosofía del "arriba parias de la Tierra", etc.* Sin embargo imagino a raíz de este hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-imagenes-y-videos-de-guerra-fria-urss.html (con cierto aire objetivista tecnófilo similar al de 2001) que lo que a ti te atrajo de la URSS fue el militarismo, la jerarquía, el orden, la disciplina, el carácter "científico" del marxismo.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de los autoproclamados comunistas de Occidente son una panda de niñatos que quieren dárselas de rebeldes y a quienes verdaderos comunistas formados en la disciplina de partido y la lucha obrera correrían a hostias. Del mismo modo que la mayoría de neonazis serían apalizados por los nazis de verdad por inadaptados sociales y débiles mentales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es lo del "heroe objetivista" y ponéis a Batman... Digo yo que si un hombre se dedica a perseguir criminales con ayuda de la tecnologia, sin superpoderes y exponiéndose a situaciones donde puede morir... Automáticamente pasa a ser irracional... Y a parte teniendo Ayn Randiano hilos sobre los peligros de ir en moto... Donde hay una gran preocupacion por la muerte.



La pasión de Batman es perseguir criminales, como la de Howard Roark es construir edificios.

Además:

* Batman no tiene Superpoderes: Todo lo que puede hacer es fruto de mucho trabajo y de la Ciencia:













Christian Bale Workout – Dark Knight Batman Workout Secrets | Bully Extreme | Xtreme | Bullworker Alternative | Isometric Exercise Equipment | Isometrics



















* Batman es millonario:







Podría vivir como el Playboy que simula ser:







...pero prefiere llevar una vida OCULTA (por seguridad) al servicio de sus ideas.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2013)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si según tú entonces tanto cazar criminales, como construir edificios es igual... (el peligro de muerte por lo visto pasa a ser para ti irrelevante)... ¿entonces por qué no decir lo mismo de las motos argumentando que la pasión de un hombre es vivir al límite sobre una moto?... Es que es exactamente lo mismo...
> 
> Él mismo se está exponiendo continúamente a la muerte, no entiendo como podéis decir que éste es un hombre racional y los que van en moto no... :rolleye:



La diferencia es el FIN de ambas actividades.

* Dedicar tu vida a perseguir criminales ES UN FIN RACIONAL Y PRODUCTIVO para una persona, lo haga porque es policía o lo haga _pro bono_ siendo millonario.

* Dedicar tu vida a "las sensaciones que da la moto" NO es un fin racional y productivo. No produces nada ni haces nada útil...es una ACTIVIDAD VACÍA, como follar con prostitutas o meterte drogas.​
Si quieres ponerme en aprietos  pregúntame por los _*Motoristas profesionales*_







En estos señores ya no podría decirte tan radicalmente que su vida es no-racional, ya que:

* Se ganan la vida con su práctica deportiva.

* Se lo toman en serio como carrera.

* Generan beneficios económicos en forma de Publicidad.​
Un piloto de motos profesional ya no me atrevo a condenarle, ya que ciertamente está desarrollando una actividad profesional. Sui generis, sí, pero actividad profesional a fin de cuentas.

Lo que es totalmente irracional es jugarse el tipo "por las sensaciones que te da la moto" en carretera abierta:



















No recuerdo qué piloto profesional de motos dijo:

_Sólo piloto motos en circuito.

La carretera y la calle es demasiado peligrosa: Hay coches, guardaraíles, peatones, perros...

En el circuito somos sólo motos y rodeados de pilas de neumáticos usados y pacas de paja. _​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Él mismo se está exponiendo continúamente a la muerte, no entiendo como podéis decir que éste es un hombre racional y los que van en moto no...



Lo gracioso es que Batman va en moto ...



















Indicentalmente, el caracter "randiano" de Batman no es sólo cosa mía...

Batlas Shrugged: Batman, Gotham's Libertarian Hero, and his Unlikely Nemeses - Forbes

Boston Indymedia

Not PC: Batman Shrugged

Batman is an Atlas Shrugged-loving ass and Superman is a commie pinko | Haire of the Dog | Charleston City Paper

Boycott the Batman: Batman Shrugged | American Everyman

The Dark Knight Shrugged
douche-bag


----------



## H. Roark (2 Ene 2014)

A mí también me parece bastante arbitraria la coletilla de racional que Rand es dada a poner a las cosas. Pero Batman tiene algunos puntos en común con un héroe randiano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2014)

Marechal dijo:


> ¿Fue entonces cuando te hiciste comunista y simpatizante de IU? Es curioso que a la mayoría de los comunistas en Occidente lo que les atrae del mismo es el igualitarismo, la filosofía del "arriba parias de la Tierra", etc. Sin embargo imagino a raíz de este hilo http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-imagenes-y-videos-de-guerra-fria-urss.html (con cierto aire objetivista tecnófilo similar al de 2001) que lo que a ti te atrajo de la URSS fue el militarismo, la jerarquía, el orden, la disciplina, el carácter "científico" del marxismo



Exactamente.

En mi adolescencia ochentera veía toda la cutrez de la postmodernidad y la "Movida" y (en mi ignorancia) la URSS me parecía un faro de Orden y Ciencia:

























Curiosamente siempre veo un tono "siniestro" en toda la iconografía soviética, muy lejos del optimismo puro de las iconografías USA correspondientes (que desaparecieron en los años 1960, como supe muchos años después).

Pero bueno, era lo que tenía como dique mental contra vivir en la España de los 80:

[YOUTUBE]N0w49DyvXjs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]swST5pA0_8U[/YOUTUBE]

En 1983 vi "Firefox":







...y quedé fascinado por la (ficticia) potencia tecnológica de la URSS:







El "Soviet Military Power" lo compraba para ALEGRARME de lo "potente" que era la URSS:







Era todo una fantasía: Propaganda USA de consumo interno para justificar los estratosféricos déficits de la era Reagan:













También consumía literatura de la Editorial Mir que mi padre compraba en Rubiños:







Para mí la Ciencia y el Orden estaban en la URSS.

Luego me hice Nihilista y Punkarra y Okupa.

Hasta que la estética de 2001 me "rescató" a una visión de la vida más racional.

El problema es que se me educó como Católico, y sin ningún "repuesto" filosófico si abandonaba el catolicismo.

Cuando dejé el catolicismo el hueco había que llenarlo con "algo".

Algunos dirán que llenar una vida sin rumbo con "2001" es un absurdo.

Yo veo más absurdo llenar la vida con folleteos sin sentido, drogas y "sensaciones", que es lo que hace tanta gente.


----------



## Thepunisher85 (6 Ene 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya... ¿y que consiguio?... Porque en esa viñeta el no lo dice, ahi se escuchan de fondo palabras de periodistas y politicos :-D... De esa viñeta lo que se saca es de que hay PAZ... Pero no es tampoco una paz cualquiera... Es la paz donde hay un orden capitalista y un orden comunista frente un tercero en discordia... Pero ni desaparece el orden capitalista ni el sovietico, siguen estando ahi...
> 
> Si los sovieticos hubiesen aplastado a los americanos tambien traerian la "paz"... la paz que exigiria ampliar las fronteras de la utopia comunista... Y a la inversa, si EEUU barriera a la Union Sovietica su "paz" consistiria en exportar democracias y mercado...
> 
> ...



en Watchmen, el objetivista por excelencia es Roschard. El colectivista ozzimandias.


----------



## H. Roark (6 Ene 2014)

Marechal dijo:


> Batman es altruista (herejía para el objetivismo).



Altruismo/egoísmo son fáciles de definir inequívocamente a nivel biológico, a nivel filosófico no tanto. 

¿Si realizas una acción altruista porque te produce placer, te hace sentir realizado, etc. estás siendo egoísta o altruista?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2014)

> La filosofía es un saber de segundo grado, que presupone, por tanto, otros saberes previos, «de primer grado» (saberes técnicos, políticos, matemáticos, biológicos...)



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Error!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :8: :ouch::´(ehhh:abajo:.

Sin Filosofía la Ciencia y la Técnica son IM-PO-SI-BLES-

La Ciencia presupone un Universo ordenado con leyes definidas y sin "dioses", y un hombre capaz de descubrir las leyes del Universo. Esta presuposición es FILOSOFÍA PURA.



Marechal dijo:


> Batman es altruista (herejía para el objetivismo).



Batman hace lo que hace NO principalmente para "salvar" a las víctimas de delitos SINO para salvarse (psicológicamente) a sí mismo.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Ene 2014)

tampoco se puede confundir a una persona altruista con una persona mártir.

siempre hay un bien, para una parte, para la otra, o para ambas, lo que diferencia el puro egoísmo de conductas altruistas, empáticas o como se quieran llamar es que la persona egoísta percibe el mismo bien INDEPENDIENTEMENTE de que ello implique un sufrimiento para la otra parte, mientras que una persona altruista o compasiva o empática, o entera, no.

Y la empatía no es una mero reflejo de las neuronas espejo que interpretan la actitud de la otra persona, es una percepción muchísimo más amplia a todos los niveles, el que no es capaz de sentir el sufrimiento ajeno, es que carece de ciertas capacidades de percepción, está castrado, incompleto, al menos para ciertos objetivos como son el conocimiento más completo posible de la realidad.

---------- Post added 11-ene-2014 at 02:55 ----------

Quién denigre la filosofía, que estudie física cuántica, o física en general, su fundamento es pura filosofía.


----------



## Kozak (12 Ene 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Error!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :8: :ouch::´(ehhh:abajo:.
> 
> *Sin Filosofía la Ciencia y la Técnica son IM-PO-SI-BLES*-
> 
> ...



Depende de lo que defina como "Filosofía".

Sin sofismas la ciencia y la técnica no es que sean posibles, es que los sofismas las matan. Ya he dicho por otros lados mi opinión de la Filosofía (un sucedáneo barato de la religión propio de diletantes sin alma), y la sostengo.

Viendo su autobiografía ideológica (muy interesante, por cierto) me queda claro que en Vd. confluyen una tendencia natural a la espiritualidad y una formación religiosa que ha dejado poso. Nada que objetar, su adscripción al objetivismo se produce porque da respuestas que satisfacen a su espíritu. Pese a basarse en la ciencia y la lógica racional, todos los grandes logros según el objetivismo son logros del espíritu humano, no es una ideología materialista más.


----------



## Kozak (12 Ene 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No se si te interesara mas o menos pero continuamente la gente esta realizando planteamientos filosóficos... (sin haber leido libros de filosofia de ninguna clase)... Si alguien dice que no le interesa y despues resulta que discute sobre el aborto, sobre politica, sobre moral, sobre la guerra, la pena de muerte, la democracia, sobre lo que es la ciencia, sobre periodismo, sobre el origen de la religion, sobre el conocimiento, sobre la felicidad, etc... Coño... ¿En que quedamos?... Si Aynrandiano dice que no le interesa la filosofia y despues resulta que habla de moral, entonces lo que no quiere es que se discuta lo que el entiende por moral... Al igual que un cristiano no quiere que se le discuta las fuentes de la revelación. :rolleye: ... Es gracioso que Ayn Rand dijese que hay que revisar las premisas cuando ella no revisa nunca las suyas... :: ... Ya no se trata además de una serie de postulados inofensivos, son postulados en los que el entendimiento puede moverse si se aceptan.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo... Dices...
> 
> ...



No es eso. Es que se engloba en la "filosofía" una serie de cosas (ética, derecho, epistemología) que tienen una existencia autónoma y al margen de las escuelas filosóficas. Aunque sea cierto que los filósofos se han metido en esos temas, pero por ser de simple interés humano. También un abogado opina sobre el tráfico o el tiempo y eso no le hace urbanista o meteorólogo. Pero por alguna razón se considera que esos son temas en los que los filósofos son voces autorizadas.


----------



## Kozak (13 Ene 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es que el filosofo no pretende ser jurista, ni químico ni meteorólogo... Pero dentro de estas disciplinas se dan problemas filosóficos, porque son precisamente estos "especialistas" quienes salen del campo de su disciplina... Un filosofo no tendra nada que decir a estas afirmaciones "la ley orgánica x dice que hay derecho a tener propiedades"... "este metal se funde a x temperatura"... "hay probabilidades de que llueva mañana"... Respecto a esto el filosofo no pinta nada...
> 
> Si en cambio un jurista dice que el derecho se funda en la buena voluntad humana... Un químico dice que "todo es química" son ellos quienes hacen filosofía... Si por etica te refieres a leyes y a organismos, a x libros sobre ética o incluso a la formacion de algunos seres humanos no hay nada que discutir, si hablamos de los fundamentos el asunto ya es otro...
> 
> Por poner algun ejemplo, cuando en derecho se habla de reinserción ¿No se esta presuponiendo que tal reinserción es posible?... (¿No deberian esto afirmarlo Neurocientificos, pedagogos y psicologos y no juristas?... ¿Quien es ahi el propio filosofo sino quien ha elaborado esas leyes o quien bebe de la idea de que la cárcel permite "reinsertar" y "reeducar" a cualquier individuo?... O cuando se habla de soberania del "pueblo" ¿Que es el pueblo?.... Y asi otras tantas... Esto dentro de las propias leyes... Los "derechos humanos"... Cuando cientificos hablan de teorias de cuerdas o incluso de "Dios", cuando un psicólogo habla de "curar" (¿Que es lo que cura y con respecto a que?)... Es la gente la que se empeña en hacer filosofía... Dejan de ser juristas, químicos y neurocientificos para ser filósofos y como a tales se los trata.



Dejando a un lado el insulto que supone meter a los juristas y psicólogos en el mismo saco que científicos y demás gente respetable, no es que esa gente "se meta en el campo de la Filosofía". Se trata de que al llegar a cierto punto de complejidad en su disciplina Vd. dice que se han metido en honduras filosóficas. Cuando el químico dice que "todo es química" puede que diga algo con implicaciones metafísicas, pero es que la metafísica se engloba en la filosofía así por las bravas. Aparte de ser erróneo, todos sabemos que la química no es más que Física aplicada


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Ene 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Dejando a un lado el insulto que supone meter a los juristas y psicólogos en el mismo saco que científicos y demás gente respetable, no es que esa gente "se meta en el campo de la Filosofía". Se trata de que al llegar a cierto punto de complejidad en su disciplina Vd. dice que se han metido en honduras filosóficas. Cuando el químico dice que "todo es química" puede que diga algo con implicaciones metafísicas, pero es que la metafísica se engloba en la filosofía así por las bravas. Aparte de ser erróneo, todos sabemos que la química no es más que Física aplicada



para enmarcar, frase todolosé.

Espero que no seas de los que deduces NADA de conceptos como el CI (que se elaboran solos por otra parte).

Ya se te ve el plumero, solo sirve lo que te sale del culo a tí, lo demás es "inferior".

Ni puta idea.


----------



## Kozak (14 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> para enmarcar, frase todolosé.
> 
> Espero que no seas de los que deduces NADA de conceptos como el CI (que se elaboran solos por otra parte).
> 
> ...



Lo guardo. Me reprocha que solo me sirva "lo que me sale del culo" y luego me despacha con un "ni puta idea". Con la leve diferencia de que yo explico mi postura y Vd. no.

Si es leguleyo o piscólojo y le ha dolido, coma ajo, beba agua y use resina.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 Ene 2014)

vaya, ahora he pillado de buenas al erudito.

Yo también tenía en menos valía la psicología, hasta que he visto lo que un buen profesional puede hacer.

Si algún día tienes un hijo con algún trastorno del desarrollo, o autista, o con problemas de comportamiento, te puedo asegurar que llevarlo a un buen profesional hará un mundo, para él en primer lugar.

Ahora puede que pienses que son chorradas o que lo puedes hacer tú mismo, jeje, pues nada, luego nos lo cuentas que tal te fue con la pequeña fiera, a ver cuánto le jodes la vida.

Yo he visto a guajes que no sabían hacer la o con un canuto, que parecían subnormales, empezar a leer al cabo de unas sesiones, y es algo que depende de la competencia de la persona, del psicólogo, así como su buena mano, claro.

Te falta experiencia directa para emitir una opinión con algo de fundamento.


----------



## Kozak (15 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> vaya, ahora he pillado de buenas al erudito.
> 
> Yo también tenía en menos valía la psicología, hasta que he visto lo que un buen profesional puede hacer.
> 
> ...



Mira, chaval, precisamente de psicólogos no me falta experiencia directa, porque me han tratado en primera persona. Y no me han curado un carajo. Así que a otro con ese argumento de mierda. Si me sobra algo es experiencia de primera mano con psicólogos.

Otra cosa son los psiquiatras. Ahí uno bueno te puede convertir en un ser semifuncional. Pero claro, esos van con "artillería pesada".


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Ene 2014)

y tu experiencia es una muestra estadística significativa..., de todas formas yo he hablado de psicología infantil y de buenos profesionales, que malos los hay en todas las profesiones.


Yo de los que correría es de los psiquiatras, precisamente, más de uno conozco que ha renunciado al uso de psicofármacos (para superemergencias, vaya).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Depende de lo que defina como "Filosofía".



Como me la definieron en Bachillerato: _*Amor al Saber.*_



Kozak dijo:


> Ya he dicho por otros lados mi opinión de la Filosofía (un sucedáneo barato de la religión



Yo creo que es al contrario: La Religión es un intento primitivo de hacer Filosofía.

la _*Religión sería a la Filosofía*_ lo que la _*Alquimia es a la Química*_ o la _*Astrología a la Astronomía*_. 



Kozak dijo:


> en Vd. confluyen una tendencia natural a la espiritualidad y una formación religiosa que ha dejado poso.



Esto es cierto. 



Kozak dijo:


> Nada que objetar, su adscripción al objetivismo se produce porque da respuestas que satisfacen a su espíritu. Pese a basarse en la ciencia y la lógica racional, todos los grandes logros según el objetivismo son logros del espíritu humano, no es una ideología materialista más.



Esto también.

Para mí hay algo _espiritual_ en conducir mi coche o mirar la hora en mi reloj: Puedo hacer takes cosas gracias al esfuerzo y la inteligencia de millones de seres humanos competentes y trabajadores.

Y les digo mentalmente "gracias" cada vez que arranco mi coche o miro la hora.

Para mí vivir es una maravilla contínua, porque sé perfectamente que vivimos en un mundo de maravillas técnicas.


----------



## Kozak (17 Ene 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Para mí hay algo _espiritual_ en conducir mi coche o mirar la hora en mi reloj: Puedo hacer takes cosas gracias al esfuerzo y la inteligencia de millones de seres humanos competentes y trabajadores.
> 
> Y les digo mentalmente "gracias" cada vez que arranco mi coche o miro la hora.
> 
> Para mí vivir es una maravilla contínua, porque sé perfectamente que vivimos en un mundo de maravillas técnicas.



Me ha recordado una discusión que tuve allá por mis tiempos del Bachillerato con un profesor. Discusión en el sentido de dialogar con ideas, no de gritarnos.

Él es de una formación en Humanidades y yo siempre he sido un cabeza cuadrada de ciencias, aunque con gusto por la Historia y la Literatura. Él argumentaba que le sorprendía cómo la gente de ciencias puede vivir sin sentido de lo "mágico". Cualquiera puede ver la belleza de un cielo azul, pero él se preguntaba si el saber por qué es azul no detrae algo de esa belleza.

Yo le contestaba que en absoluto: el goce estético es el mismo, pero a ese se suma una satisfacción intelectual por comprender las maravillas que hacen posible que el cielo sea azul. O que un avión vuele. O que ahora mismo podamos escribir nuestros pensamientos de modo instantáneo y comunicarnos con personas a miles de kilómetros de distancia.

Saber el por qué no quita mérito al qué. Se lo suma.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Él argumentaba que le sorprendía cómo la gente de ciencias puede vivir sin sentido de lo "mágico"



¡¡¡¡¡Es todo lo contrario!!!!!.

Saber que no hay "magia" sino leyes naturales y tecnología hace AÚN MÁS SATISFACTORIO el vivir en un entorno natural o tecnológico.

Los enamorados de la "magia" pierden también de vista que el mundo "mágico" es TERRORÍFICO.

Esto es: 

Si no sabes qué es el Rayo, el Rayo te va a llenar de ESPANTO.







Si no sabes qué es la lluvia te vas a pasar la vida haciendo el tonto para que llueva:







Si no sabes porqué "sale" y "se pone" el Sol puedes terminar haciendo sacrificios humanos para "ayudar" al Sol a seguir "saliendo" por la mañana:







Si no entiendes como funciona el automóvil, el automóvil será una "black box" de la cual obtendrás 1/100 del placer que puede dar a quien entiende cómo funciona y por qué es como es.​
Tener Conocimiento es 1^100 veces mejor que no tenerlo. A mí me asombra que haya que explicar esa obviedad a personas con estudios (aunque sean "de letras").


----------



## LDK (19 Ene 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> > Mucho manantial y mucha hostia pero el edificio del cuadro es Constructivismo Soviético puro y duro. ::::::


----------



## Kozak (19 Ene 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡Es todo lo contrario!!!!!.
> 
> Saber que no hay "magia" sino leyes naturales y tecnología hace AÚN MÁS SATISFACTORIO el vivir en un entorno natural o tecnológico.
> 
> ...



Corríjame esto, por Dios, que se van a pensar lo que no es...



LDK dijo:


> AYN RANDiano2 dijo:
> 
> 
> > > Mucho manantial y mucha hostia pero el edificio del cuadro es Constructivismo Soviético puro y duro. ::::::
> ...


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Me ha recordado una discusión que tuve allá por mis tiempos del Bachillerato con un profesor. Discusión en el sentido de dialogar con ideas, no de gritarnos.
> 
> Él es de una formación en Humanidades y yo siempre he sido un cabeza cuadrada de ciencias, aunque con gusto por la Historia y la Literatura. Él argumentaba que le sorprendía cómo la gente de ciencias puede vivir sin sentido de lo "mágico". Cualquiera puede ver la belleza de un cielo azul, pero él se preguntaba si el saber por qué es azul no detrae algo de esa belleza.
> 
> ...



asociar un concepto como la longitud de onda o la frecuencia a la percepción del azul NO es saber ni desentrañar el misterio del azul.

La gente cree que la ciencia explica en un sentido profundo, pero lo único que hace al final es describir y generar posibilidades técnicas.

Por cada respuesta generada en la ciencia se crean, o incluso se parten, de muchas preguntas que no podrán resolverse satisfactoriamente jamás.

Habláis como si la ciencia no tuviera límites.


----------



## Kozak (19 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> asociar un concepto como la longitud de onda o la frecuencia a la percepción del azul NO es saber ni desentrañar el misterio del azul.
> 
> La gente cree que la ciencia explica en un sentido profundo, pero lo único que hace al final es describir y generar posibilidades técnicas.
> 
> ...



No. Hablamos como si aún no hubiéramos alcanzado esos límites y, por tanto, no podemos saber si existen.

Lo cual, por cierto, es la situación real.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2014)

Pues muchos ven como evidente que la ciencia tiene serios y profundos límites experimentales, para empezar. 

Por ejemplo, en biología no se pueden estudiar realmente sistema vivos, partir en trozos un ser vivo es matarlo, por lo tanto deja de estar vivo y ya no estamos estudiando lo que queremos estudiar, y es un problema que no se ha resuelto en biología o en muchas otras ramas.

Es fe pura el creer que no hemos llegado a esos límites o que no están ya condicionando la labor científica.

Y si no hemos llegado a esos límites, ¿cómo es que seguimos usando prácticamente la misma tecnología en casi todo (por ejemplo para generar energía eléctrica no pasamos prácticamente de la turbina y del generador eléctrico para producir la mayoría de la energía)? solo hemos desarrollado sus posibilidades (en informática se dice que estamos a punto de llegar al límite de desarrollo y o inventamos el ordenador cuántico o se acabó el progreso), a menos que pienses que efectivamente hay tecnología que no ha sido publicada basada en fenómenos nuevos, que podría ser.


----------



## Kozak (19 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pues muchos ven como evidente que la ciencia tiene serios y profundos límites experimentales, para empezar.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en biología no se pueden estudiar realmente sistema vivos, partir en trozos un ser vivo es matarlo, por lo tanto deja de estar vivo y ya no estamos estudiando lo que queremos estudiar, y es un problema que no se ha resuelto en biología o en muchas otras ramas.
> 
> ...



Por partes, que te estás pasando de frenada.

Una cosa es llegar a los límites de la ciencia (esto es, desentrañar todos los misterios del Universo) y otro el llegar a los límites de la tecnología.

Al lego le pueden parecer lo mismo, pero no lo son. Unos son límites epistemológicos. Los otros son límites ontológicos. Por usar terminología letrosa.

No pasamos de la tecnología basada en la turbina y el generador eléctrico porque no conocemos nada que trascienda de las Leyes de la Termodinámica y las de Maxwell. Eso es todo. Igual existe, igual no. No es eso de lo que se ocupa la tecnología, sino de que con los conocimientos existentes realizar el trabajo requerido.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Ene 2014)

pues es precisamente de límites epistemológicos de los que hablo, pero ya sé que no estarás de acuerdo conmigo, los límites del lenguaje son los de la ciencia, si se descubren más fenómenos, se amplia la capacidad para manipular la realidad desde una perspectiva técnica, pero eso no quiere decir que se entiendan realmente más allá de una potencia puramente descriptiva o que los límites de manipulación impuestos por la propia materia se puedan superar.

Ese optimismo infinito en la ciencia, que opino ya ha sido puesto en cuestión desde varias disciplinas muy seriamente, es algo que no podría compartir del objetivismo, lo cual no implica tirar la ciencia a la basura, sino buscar un equilibrio entre la ciencia y otras posibles formas de conocimiento, que de hecho siempre están y han estado ahí.


----------



## Chevette (20 Ene 2014)

Interesante Hilo !!! Muy buenas las aportaciones !!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Ene 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Los extremeños se tocan.



Un poco sí...



















...no olvidemos que Ayn Rand era...rusa.

No olvidemos tampoco que todo el vanguardismo Constructivista se fue al traste con Stalin y su espantosor estilo de "repostería" arquitectónica:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> asociar un concepto como la longitud de onda o la frecuencia a la percepción del azul NO es saber ni desentrañar el misterio del azul.



¿Y cuál es "el misterio del azul"? : : :

Si se pone usted a INVENTARSE "misterios" seguro que la Ciancia no puede resolverlos jamás.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es "el misterio del azul"? : : :
> 
> Si se pone usted a INVENTARSE "misterios" seguro que la Ciancia no puede resolverlos jamás.



sin entrar en el detalle de que en realidad es incomprensible (visualizable) que en el vacío se desplace una onda, una cosa es la longitud de onda y otra la percepción de la misma, el color. 

Nadie puede reproducir la sensación que yo o cualquiera tiene de un a tonalidad de azul, nadie puede saber si esa sensación es exactamente igual al azul que experimenta otra persona, si acaso nos podemos poner de acuerdo en qué llamar azul y a qué rojo.

Ahora me vendrás con que la consciencia la crea el cerebro y tal, eso tendrás que demostrarlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Nadie puede reproducir la sensación que yo o cualquiera tiene de un a tonalidad de azul, nadie puede saber si esa sensación es exactamente igual al azul que experimenta otra persona, si acaso nos podemos poner de acuerdo en qué llamar azul y a qué rojo.



¿Y dónde está el "misterio" en esa perogrullada?.

Sí, ya sé que el Aul lo pueden ver diferente diferentes personas. ¿Y el "misterio" cuál es? : : :


----------



## John Lennon (31 Ene 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sin entrar en el detalle de que en realidad es incomprensible (visualizable) que en el vacío se desplace una onda, una cosa es la longitud de onda y otra la percepción de la misma, el color.
> 
> Nadie puede reproducir la sensación que yo o cualquiera tiene de un a tonalidad de azul, nadie puede saber si esa sensación es exactamente igual al azul que experimenta otra persona, si acaso nos podemos poner de acuerdo en qué llamar azul y a qué rojo.
> 
> Ahora me vendrás con que la consciencia la crea el cerebro y tal, eso tendrás que demostrarlo.



La fisica si que lo puede explicar.


----------



## Kozak (31 Ene 2014)

John Lennon dijo:


> La fisica si que lo puede explicar.



Ni lo intente. Sunwukung es "fisólofo" désos.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Feb 2014)

Y yo que te creía más agudo, AYnd, va a ser que no. Eso que he dicho tiene consecuencias bien importantes en relación al problema mente-cerebro, ah, que eres de los que piensa que no existe tal problema, lo dicho, muchas ínfulas para tan poca profundidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Feb 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ...problema mente-cerebro, ah, que eres de los que piensa que no existe tal problema....



Desconozco tal problema.

Edúqueme, por favor...


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2014)

http://digital.csic.es/bitstream/10261/10309/1/Mente y cerebro.pdf

aquí tiene un resumen del problema, con referencias a neurocientíficos en cada uno de los bandos posibles. 

Aunque en realidad es evidente que el problema no está resuelto dado el alto grado de desconocimiento que tenemos de como funciona, no ya el cerebro, sino la vida en general.

A poco que pienses un poco, la base del problema de considerar cierta (casi axiomáticamente en muchos casos además) la hipótesis de que la mente está generada por el cerebro (y no solo influenciada) se hace evidente.

Hoy por hoy la hipótesis emergentista no está demostrada en ninguna de sus versiones, tampoco que la mente no esté generada por el cerebro, y se perfila una tercera opción al estilo teorema de Gödel, que no podamos resolver el problema de manera científica.

De todas formas podrían existir pruebas puramente empíricas de que la mente es un fenómeno meramente asociado al cerebro y no generado por el mismo. Aquí cada cual descartará a priori o no según su (carencia) de experiencias y su fe particular, claro está.


----------



## H. Roark (7 Feb 2014)

Frank Schirrmacher


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2014)

H. Roark dijo:


> Frank Schirrmacher



Es asombroso como pueden elogiar tanto a una persona que dice tantas tonterías:



> Todo el mundo conoce los infiernos de la cadena de montaje y de la eficiencia de la época de Ford.



El "infierno" de Ford pagaba un salario mucho más alto que cualquier otra industria análoga.

Había TORTAS por entrar en Ford.

Además Ford se preocupaba de verdad por mejorar la seguridad de los trabajadores e instalaba jaulas de protección de elementos peligrosos, elementos de seguridad "a prueba de tontos", etc.



> El egoísmo racional no implica que uno desee el máximo sino que está dispuesto incluso a sacrificar sus propios intereses si mantiene la ventaja frente al otro



_*Joderse por joder*_ es lo más irracional que hay.



> El tiempo de las teorías y los modelos ha quedado atrás: los modelos cobran vida como el Golem



Ese es un bonito símil que me guardo.

En España tenemos uno de tales Golem campando por sus respetos: El Protocolo VIOGEN.


----------



## H. Roark (24 Feb 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _*Joderse por joder*_ es lo más irracional que hay.



Me parece que habla desde el contexto de la competición en teoría de juegos, donde la opción racional para ganar a veces es perjudicarse si con ello se perjudica más al adversario (sacrificar un alfil para comer una torre).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Feb 2014)

Ford no dijo algo así como que para llevar una empresa hay que maximizar ingresos, minimizando gastos pagando lo máximo a los trabajadores...


----------



## Kozak (25 Feb 2014)

cesard dijo:


> Ford no dijo algo así como que para llevar una empresa hay que maximizar ingresos, minimizando gastos pagando lo máximo a los trabajadores...



Algo así.

Ford pensaba que si podía producir un coche lo bastante barato como para que sus empleados pudieran permitírselo, se aseguraría una masa de consumidores potenciales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Mar 2014)

H. Roark dijo:


> Me parece que habla desde el contexto de la competición en teoría de juegos, donde la opción racional para ganar a veces es perjudicarse si con ello se perjudica más al adversario (sacrificar un alfil para comer una torre).



Lo que pasa es que la Vida Real NO es Ajedrez.

En Ajedrez si uno gana es porque el otro pierde, y no hay más opciones.

En la Vida Real podemos ganar todos (o perder todos).

El mundo es muy grande y la inteligencia y el trabajo humanos tienen potencialidades ilimitadas...si se les permite trabajar.

El ajedrez sería un buen símil del mundo en las mentes de los Marxistas y "progresistas": 

* Piezas inmutables: El Alfil es Alfil, el Obrero es Obrero, el Caballo es caballo, el Burgués es Burgués...

* Juego de suma cero: Si uno gana es a costa del otro.

* "Guerra de clases inevitable": La razón de ser del tablero de ajedrez es la destrucción mutua de ambos bandos.

* Un bando "bueno" (el Blanco) y el otro "malo" (el Negro).

* Piezas ("recursos") fijas. No se pueden fabricar nuevas piezas ni salirse de las reglas de la partida (Determinismo Histórico).

* La "Vanguardia Proletaria" es el Jugador de Ajedrez, que está FUERA DEL TABLERO y manejando a las DÓCILES PIEZAS ("Centralismo Democrático").

* "Victoria del Proletariado" que "termina con la Historia": Captura del Rey Negro y fin d ela partida.​
El Ajedrez es una pésima metáfora del mundo real, precisamente porque es una estupenda metáfora del mundo según Marx.

"Casualmente" en la URSS el ajedrez era asunto de estado:







Category:Chess in the Soviet Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Russia (USSR) vs Rest of the World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2014)

> El tiempo de las teorías y los modelos ha quedado atrás: los modelos cobran vida como el Golem





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ese es un bonito símil que me guardo.
> 
> En España tenemos uno de tales Golem campando por sus respetos: El Protocolo VIOGEN.



Excelente simil.

Ya lo he usado, y más que lo usaré:







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-viogen-pantallazo-app-deteccion-viogen.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Mar 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Algo así.
> 
> Ford pensaba que si podía producir un coche lo bastante barato como para que sus empleados pudieran permitírselo, se aseguraría una masa de consumidores potenciales.



La historia del precio del T es realmente fascinante:



> Price[edit]
> The standard 4-seat open tourer of 1909 cost $850;[28] in 1913, the price dropped to $550 and $440 in 1915. Sales were 69,762 in 1911; 170,211 in 1912; 202,667 in 1913; 308,162 in 1914; and 501,462 in 1915.[23] In 1914, an assembly line worker could buy a Model T with four months' pay.[23]
> By the 1920s, the price had fallen to $260[13] because of increasing efficiencies of assembly line technique and volume.
> 
> Ford Model T - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



En este sentido el Ford T es una ilustración perfecta de lo que decía Ayn Rand: Los Industriales realmente buenos pueden convertir un "juguete de ricos" en un lujo al alcance de todos...SI SE LES DEJA.

Hoy Ford sería atacado por "destruir a los pequeños fabricantes" (los barrió) y por "distorsionar el mercado" (¡vive Dios que lo hizo!).


----------



## H. Roark (8 Mar 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que la Vida Real NO es Ajedrez.
> 
> En Ajedrez si uno gana es porque el otro pierde, y no hay más opciones.



Por supuesto, por eso él habla y yo he dicho claramente "en el contexto de la competición en teoría de juegos". No estoy pretendiendo tampoco defender al tipo, simplemente me pareció que su entrevista guardaba relación con este hilo y es raro encontrarse a gente hablando por ahí de "egoísmo racional" aunque sea en un sentido distinto del de Rand.

Respecto a lo otro no hay que caer en la repetitiva falacia común entre algunos liberales de la rama más bien neocon (y menos liberal-libertaria, aunque estos también caen a veces) de sugerir que el que una situación no sea un juego de suma cero lo convierte necesariamente en un juego de suma positiva absoluta. Para que algo no sea un juego de suma cero basta con que uno gane 1.01 por cada 1 que otro pierde. El libre mercado no es un juego de suma cero, pero tampoco uno en el que la ganancia de unos no supone ninguna pérdida en absoluto para otros. Y desde luego la economía está plagada de ejemplos de situaciones en las que lo que uno gana otro lo pierde.

También la interpretación política del ajedrez que haces está muy cogida con pinzas y como ajedrecista aficionado casi me ofende. Ni el dirigente está fuera del tablero manejando dóciles piezas sino tan en el tablero y pringándose como se puede estar en un juego de mesa -y más que en ninguno- representado por el Rey. Ni hay piezas inmutables pues el más humilde peón puede convertirse en la pieza más poderosa, ni las reglas representan ningún determinismo mayor del que pueda representar la Ley de la Gravedad o la Genética, etc. 

Como _boutade_ está bien, pero se podría hacer una igual de infundada interpretando el ajedrez como un juego capitalista porque la competición juega un papel central en este, el peón que se corona es el _self-made man_, es plenamente racional, la reglas nos recuerdan a las reglas de la naturaleza que hay que obedecer para dominarla y dentro de estas hay libertad absoluta y ni siquiera es realmente necesario un árbitro o juez o autoridad superior externa, requiere disciplina y se gana por mérito y tomar decisiones acordes a la razón y no ha lugar a simpatías morales en él, hay división del trabajo y especialización junto con jerarquía, etc.


----------



## H. Roark (11 Mar 2014)

La ficción hecha realidad: 

Musk, el hombre que quiere ser Iron Man - Blogs de No me creas



> Su objetivo era y sigue siendo la fabricación de una nave capaz de salir del planeta y regresar sin sufrir daño alguno,de modo que pueda ser inmediatamente reutilizada. Un verdadero transbordador espacial. Y no está lejos de conseguirlo. De hecho, según datos de la propia compañía, el coste de fabricación de sus modelos ya es la mitad que los de la NASA.
> 
> Curiosamente, SpaceX no patenta ni una sola de sus muchas innovaciones. ¿El motivo? Que Musk no se fía de los gobiernos (en concreto, del suyo). Después de todo, el principal competidor de SpaceX es la agencia aeroespacial norteamericana. ¿Quién le dice a él que sus diseños no irán directamente desde la oficina de patentes hasta la sala de ingenieros de la NASA?


----------



## Zawer74 (11 Mar 2014)

.......

.......


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Mar 2014)

H. Roark dijo:


> La ficción hecha realidad:
> 
> Musk, el hombre que quiere ser Iron Man - Blogs de No me creas



Un Hank Rearden real.

Voy a estudiar más su vida...es fascinante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Abr 2014)

Wodans dijo:


> La verdad es que siempre me da dado mala espina el objetivismo, pese a que tengo puntos en común, su trasfondo instintivamente me levanta sospechas, como si fuera un amable y simpático oficial de las SS o algo así, no sabría como describirlo exactamente. También me evoca a esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted confunde el rigor del Objetivismo con el rigor Nazi/Comunista, la estética objetivista con su (superficial) símil con la estética Nazi/Comunista.

Es como si desconfiase usted de todos los hombres con bigote porque Hitler y Stalin llevaban bigote o de todos los hombres con corbata porque Hitler y Lenin la llevaban.

Si va usted más allá de las primera apariencias verá que el Objetivismo nada tiene que ver ni con el Nazismo ni con el Comunismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Abr 2014)

y punto pelota dijo:


> Y al realismo socialista que ya ha mencionado Kozak.
> 
> Llegó el siglo XX, y quisimos crear un hombre nuevo.
> 
> ...



En realidad el "hombre nuevo" no es una concepto del Siglo XX.

El Cristianismo también pretendió crearlo: En los primeros siglos de Cristianismo se pretendía que la conversión y el bautismo creaban una nueva personalidad para el individuo y un nuevo orden social.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Abr 2014)

y punto pelota dijo:


> Y al realismo socialista que ya ha mencionado Kozak.
> 
> Llegó el siglo XX, y quisimos crear un hombre nuevo.
> 
> ...



Exactamente.

Para Ayn Rand lo bueno es lo que mejora la vida del hombre individual como ser racional y Libre.

Para el Comunismo lo bueno es lo que avanza la causa Comunista, y para el Nazismo lo que avanza la causa Nazi.

Nazismo y Comunismo son colectivistas: El individuo para el Nazismo no es más que una emanación del colectivo racial. para el Comunismo es una pieza intercambiable de la gran maquinaria social.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Abr 2014)

¿y cómo se puede mejorar la vida delser humano negando su parte espiritual? es que no me acaba de quedar claro si el objetivismo tiene algún tipo de espiritualidad o es otro materialismo mal entendido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y cómo se puede mejorar la vida delser humano negando su parte espiritual? es que no me acaba de quedar claro si el objetivismo tiene algún tipo de espiritualidad o es otro materialismo mal entendido.



El Objetivismo no niega la Espiritualidad.

Ayn Rand reivindicó que había que rescatar conceptos como "espiritualidad", "redención", "éxtasis"...de las religiones, que tienen "secuestrados" estos términos dentro del contexto religioso.

Puede haber perfectamente una espiritualidad Objetivista.

Ahora no tengo tiempo, pero le invito a que explore el Lexicon Objetivista para entender el punto de vista del Objetivismo:

Conceptual Index â€”AynÂ Rand Lexicon


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Abr 2014)

estaba hojeando el enlace de los términos: Mysticism â€”AynÂ Rand Lexicon

No parece que Aynd Rand tenga una opinión positiva del misticismo, por ejemplo, ni objetiva, ya parece que lo reduce a una mera postura psicológica, casi asimilándolo a lo que sería la religión institucional.

Hay afirmaciones que son exactamente las opuestas de lo que un místico o el misticismo es, no hay personas más humildes que los verdaderos maestros y practicantes, hasta el punto de que en la mayoría de los casos ni aceptan ni tienen discípulos y muchas veces son ilocalizables pues se dedican a su cultivo y desaparecen del mundo ordinario.

En algo tiene razón, si una persona intenta imponer su consciencia sobre la tuya, como dice Aynd Rand, y busca convencerte, no es un auténtico místico, ya que el misticismo es ante todo empírico en todos y cada uno de sus aspectos (no son invencionees de su mente, habla de los aspectos de la mente reproducibles por cualquier mente capaz de ello). Un sabio indica el camino que tú tienes que recorrer, nada más, te da las herramientas y poco más.

Ya la definición que se da al principio de misticismo es contradictoria:



> What is mysticism? Mysticism is the acceptance of allegations without evidence or proof, either apart from or against the evidence of one’s senses and one’s reason.
> 
> Mysticism is the claim to the perception of some other reality—other than the one in which we live—whose definition is only that it is not natural, it is supernatural, and is to be perceived by some form of unnatural or supernatural means



se lían demasiado, misticismo no es más que el darse cuenta de que existen fenómenos o aspectos de la realidad que no pueden ser conocidos por la razón y la lógica, la realidad es esencialmente misteriosa, luego ya se descubren métodos para acceder a esa parte de la realidad que no son la razón, que nunca se deja de lado. Y todo esto no entra en contradicción ni con la ciencia ni con la lógica misma, sobre todo a partir de los últimos desarrollos de la edad moderna, por ejemplo, Aynd habla todo el tiempo de que la razón se deriva solamente de una única ley: la ley de la identidad, pues resulta que en el ámbito de los fenómenos cuánticos funciona una lógica trivalente donde se dan situaciones en que no hay estados definidos o dos estados son el mismo, ¿no sería eso un ejemplo en la que no se cumple la ley de la identidad? ¿o sí se cumpliría porque podemos asignar un valor lógico a ese estado entrelazado indefinido?

Otro caso de la cuántica es el principio de indistinguibilidad absoluta de las partículas con el mismo estado cuántico. No podemos estar seguro si A es A del todo.

Está interesante la página para hacerse una idea más cabal del pensamiento de Aynd Rand sin meterse en lecturas extensas, se agradece.


----------



## >Wasp< (23 Abr 2014)

Me he registrado al ver este hilo, así que lo justo es dedicarle mi primer mensaje. No creo en la parte "comercial" del objetivismo, en los métodos para cambiar la vida, el secreto del éxito y ese tipo de mensajes de autoayuda que ha inspirado la obra de Ayn Rand, pero su filosofía del individualismo me fascina. Es un placer encontrar a quien aprecie su obra y casi una obligación dar las gracias por este maravilloso hilo. :Aplauso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2014)

>Wasp< dijo:


> Me he registrado al ver este hilo, así que lo justo es dedicarle mi primer mensaje. No creo en la parte "comercial" del objetivismo, en los métodos para cambiar la vida, el secreto del éxito y ese tipo de mensajes de autoayuda que ha inspirado la obra de Ayn Rand, pero su filosofía del individualismo me fascina. Es un placer encontrar a quien aprecie su obra y casi una obligación dar las gracias por este maravilloso hilo. :Aplauso:



Bienvenido al foro y gracias por sus amables palabras.

Yo he de decirle que la parte "comercial" del Objetivismo también me inspira mucha cautela: Esas ardientes soflamas pro Israelís de Leonard Peikoff, los "cismas" dentro del Objetivismo... no me gusta nada, pese a que algunos libros de Peikoff me parecen magistrales.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (27 Abr 2014)

AynRandiano, no se si esto se ha dicho porque, la verdad, no me apetece leerme ciento y pico de páginas, pero tras ver las imágenes iniciales del hilo me parece que la arquitectura objetivista inspirada por Ayn Rand no es sino arquitectura Art Decó propia de la época.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2014)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> AynRandiano, no se si esto se ha dicho porque, la verdad, no me apetece leerme ciento y pico de páginas, pero tras ver las imágenes iniciales del hilo me parece que la arquitectura objetivista inspirada por Ayn Rand no es sino arquitectura Art Decó propia de la época.



Bueno, el art decó tiene un refinamiento estético y una _joie de vivre_ que ciertamente coinciden con el Objetivismo.

Pero ni el art decó es objetivista per se ni el objetivismo asume que el art decó sea su estilo artístico.

Fíjese por favor en que Frank Lloyd Wright (el inspirador de Howard Roark) NO hacía edificios art decó en absoluto:







Yo he de confesarle que veo edificios art decó (no importa lo modestos que sean) y me pongo _contento._..


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 May 2014)

Atlas Shrugged 2

[YOUTUBE]gsx-PhoeU5g[/YOUTUBE]

Me gustaba mucho más la Dagny Taggart de la primera parte...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2014)

Interesante debate, ¿es una "herejía" o no considerar a Norman Rockwell como "Arte Objetivista"?:

An Objectivist Art Tour of the Smithsonian's Norman Rockwell Exhibit - Arts Desk

Es un debate muy interesante, porque Rockwell era bastante "progre":







Este cuadro creo que no lo he puesto:







Interview: Linda Cordair on the Importance of Art in the Workplace - The Objective Standard

https://www.google.es/search?q=obje...zIHwAg&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1228&bih=812&dpr=0.83


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2014)

Cómic anti-Jihad:

Art Against Jihad: An Interview with Bosch Fawstin Creator of The Infidel and Pigman | Capitalism MagazineCapitalism Magazine

Divertidísima crítica al "arte moderno":







Philosophy in Action: NoodleFood : On Modern Art


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 May 2014)

"Carmina" versus las mujeres del Arte Objetivista:

La visión de la mujer a imitar, según _Pikara_ y el Gobierno Vasco:











La visión de la mujer a imitar, según nosotros los Objetivistas:











El Gobierno Vasco patrocina a las forofas de "Carmina".

A los seguidores de Ayn Rand nos banea.

En este embrollo,* ¿quién defiende de verdad a las mujeres?*. ¿Las de Pikara o yo?. Decidan ustedes​
Escojan ustedes qué modelo prefieren.

De mi hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...da-g-vasco-estar-de-acuerdo.html#post11639959


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2014)

"Sinfonías Tecnófilas" publicitarias que -a mi juicio- son Arte Objetivista:

[YOUTUBE]jmQ19Zn-oNQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]862mVWBrI6k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5m_x1MlMR-Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VqWEPi5NiHc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RK9Aap7e8lA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jun 2014)

Más "sinfonías" tecnófilas:

[YOUTUBE]d7KV00dr7DE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yX2qG-YGRWs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UiXNGz7Akbg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3GS_j9YpDOs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XtRBy58wzPM[/YOUTUBE]

Si nos hacemos realmente conscientes de lo que supone conducir un coche o encender la luz vamso a disfrutar enormemente de esos "simples" actos de la vida cotidiana..."simples" sólo porque nos hemos habituado a ellos.

Yo aún recuerdo la expectación y el entusiasmo el día que desembalé mi primer ordenador personal (un Amstrad CPC 6128). 

Se trata de intentar conservar esa frescura al ver las cosas.

Estos anuncios transmiten un entusiasmo por el producto que creo que deberíamos cultivar para disfrutar más del extraordinario mundo en el que vivimos.


----------



## dick jones (1 Jun 2014)

Thepunisher85 dijo:


> en Watchmen, el objetivista por excelencia es Roschard. El colectivista ozzimandias.



Y aqui esta la inspiracion que tomo Moore para Rorschach

Mr.A 







Que tambien calo en Frank Miller, el de 300 o Sin City, amen de guionista y dibujante de Batman. Por supuesto en la genesis de Sin City, tiene su aportacion todo el Hard Boiled y especialmente Mickey Spillane, que no se si encaja o no con el objetivismo de alguna manera.

Interesante hilo pero los ejemplos pictoricos no me gustan nada, flaco favor le hacen al objetivismo usando sus temas para composiciones tan limitadas en lo tecnico. Me molesta ver que usas a Bacon como ejemplo de lo que no deberia ser el arte, por mucho que sus temas sean oscuros, por mucho que su vida fuera un caos, Bacon les da mil patadas a cualquiera de estos como pintor.

El cuadro que plantas esta inspirado en este de Velazquez.







Que sin idealizar en absoluto, representa al cien por cien lo que la pintura (objetivista o no) deberia representar: la obra de alguien dedicado a pintar bien.

Por las mismas razones, considero que son mucho mejores ejemplos de cine cualquiera de las peliculas de Kubrick que las poco inspiradas adaptaciones que se han posteado. Nada que decir de los anuncios, bueno si, que son cojonudos :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Jun 2014)

dick jones dijo:


> ...especialmente Mickey Spillane, que no se si encaja o no con el objetivismo de alguna manera...



Qué bueno.

Ayn Rand escribió muy positivamente sobre Spillane:

_Day of the Guns	Mickey Spillane	Review, The Objectivist Newsletter, October 1964 
The Girl Hunters	Mickey Spillane	Letters of Ayn Rand, 600
"Mickey Spillane," The Ayn Rand Column, 36-37 
The Long Wait	Mickey Spillane	"Mickey Spillane," The Ayn Rand Column, 36 
One Lonely Night	Mickey Spillane	The Art of Fiction, 132-134
"Mickey Spillane," The Ayn Rand Column, 36
"Basic Principles of Literature," The Romantic Manifesto, 95_

What Ayn Rand Read​
¡Hasta llegaron a conocerse!:

_*Mickey and Ayn
Spillane’s effectiveness at tailoring that political message for the masses made him the envy of intellectual conservatives and won him affection from another best-selling novelist who also endured critical skewering: Ayn Rand.
Spillane smiles when the writer of “The Fountainhead” and “Atlas Shrugged” is mentioned. “We were good friends,” he says. Rand was an atheist and Spillane was devoutly religious, but they found common cause in their opposition to communism, a theme they agreed should be championed in literature. Rand also liked Spillane because her concept of an ideal man was similar to the Mike Hammer character: tough, strong-willed, independent. She admired the way Spillane dramatized themes of moral absolutism in his detective plots. In 1961, partly as a publicity stunt, their publisher helped arrange a dinner meeting between them in New York. Spillane still recalls the affair: “It lasted four hours,” he says. Later, Rand wrote to Spillane privately, explaining what happened when she got home: “I wish I could have brought you in with me that night, after our meeting, because you might have been pleasantly shocked, as I was: When I entered my apartment, six young people (my students and close friends) were there, with my husband, waiting for me — and had been waiting for several hours — to hear what Mickey Spillane is like in person. The news that I was going to meet you had spread through our own grapevine — and there they were.
“All of them are enthusiastic admirers of yours — all of them (including me) had been disappointed too often, when meeting famous people — and so it was an enormous pleasure for all of us that I could give them a report on you (on any publicly reportable issues) which, for once, confirmed and raised, rather than lowered, our enthusiasm. You are the only modern writer with whom I do share the loyalty of my best readers — and I am proud of this.”
Rand appreciated Spillane’s precision as a writer, and in an essay on literature (which appears in her book “The Romantic Manifesto”) quotes from Spillane’s description of New York at night as an example of his skill — “The rain was misty enough to be almost foglike, a cold gray curtain that separated me from the pale ovals of white that were faces locked behind the steamed-up windows of the cars that hissed by. Even the brilliance that was Manhattan by night was reduced to a few sleepy yellow lights off in the distance” — and then compares it to a passage by Thomas Wolfe — “The city had never seemed as beautiful as it looked that night. For the first time he saw that New York was supremely, among the cities of the world, a city of night. There had been achieved here a loveliness that was astounding and incomparable, a kind of modern beauty, inherent to its place and time, that no other place nor time could match.”
To Rand, “there is not a single emotional word or adjective in Spillane’s description; he presents nothing save visual facts; but he selects only those facts, only those eloquent details, which convey the visual reality of the scene and create a mood of desolate loneliness.” Wolfe, she argued, used only estimates, “and in the absence of any indication of what aroused these estimates, they are arbitrary assertions and meaningless generalities.”
Rand’s letters to Spillane (reprinted in the book “Letters of Ayn Rand”) appear to indicate she was taken with more than just his writing. On one occasion, she mailed him a gift and wrote, “I am waiting eagerly to see you again. As you say, ‘Time ran out on us the other evening.’ But is there any reason why time should run us, rather than the other way around? Love, Ayn.” Later, when Rand missed seeing Spillane after “The Girl Hunters” was published, she wrote to him: “Why have you vanished? I was hoping to hear from you when you were in New York, but I understand that you have been rushing in and out of the city and that one can never catch you. If you want me to be a ‘Spillane Hunter’ — take this as part of the pursuit.”
When asked whether Ayn Rand had a crush on him, Spillane just smiles. “I really liked her,” he says, noting that much of their camaraderie came from an “us against them” view of the critics. “They hate us, don’t they?” Spillane would say to her.*_

Mickey Spillane interview – “The best inspiration is an empty bank account.” | Commandrine's Weblog​
Yo supe de Spillane leyendo a Ayn Rand.

Más tarde hubo no sé qué novela de Spillane que no gustó a Ayn Rand y este "cayó en desgracia" a sus ojos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2014)

dick jones dijo:


> Interesante hilo pero los ejemplos pictoricos no me gustan nada, flaco favor le hacen al objetivismo usando sus temas para composiciones tan limitadas en lo tecnico. Me molesta ver que usas a Bacon como ejemplo de lo que no deberia ser el arte, por mucho que sus temas sean oscuros, por mucho que su vida fuera un caos, Bacon les da mil patadas a cualquiera de estos como pintor.
> 
> El cuadro que plantas esta inspirado en este de Velazquez.



Bacon era muy expresivo...pero lo que expresaba era el HORROR de vidas atrapadas y sin sentido:







Perdón pero el _*Cómo*_ puede ser muy bueno, pero el _*Qué*_ es espantoso.

Hace poco tuve una sorpresa con Bacon: Resulta que le encanta y sirve de inspiración a...Christopher Nolan, el director de la la Trilogía de Batman:

[YOUTUBE]u1R4CFUxj9c[/YOUTUBE]

...en realidad sí hay algo "Baconiano" en la películas de Nolan...

[YOUTUBE]C_ILdrNn1kQ[/YOUTUBE]

...pero Nolan utiliza el Horror Baconiano como CONTRAPUNTO a los valores positivos de sus protagonistas.

El problema es que la pintura de Bacon es SÓLO ESE HORROR, no es contrapunto a nada. Es un mundo pictórico angustioso y sin salida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2014)

Otras sinfonías tecnófilas publicitarias:

[YOUTUBE]VojePSOrnYw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XgxsUiY_n0w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]12B63umLkWU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]s6_6qzkDiJU[/YOUTUBE]

Ver estos anuncios ayuda a disfrutar de la tecnología que nos rodea.


----------



## RalphWiggum (14 Jun 2014)

Interesante:

Ayn Rand Really, Really Hated C.S. Lewis | First Thoughts | First Things


Un video parecido a los anteriores, pero nada de coches:

[YOUTUBE]1-ac-72vRms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## H. Roark (16 Jun 2014)

The Dark Enlightenment, by Nick Land | The Dark Enlightenment


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Jun 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Interesante:
> 
> Ayn Rand Really, Really Hated C.S. Lewis | First Thoughts | First Things



Ah, el "Ayn Rand Marginalia".

Lo tengo  . Es uno de los libros "randianos" más raros y originales: Una colección de notas en el margen de Ayn Rand en todo tipo de libros, de Ludwig Von Mises (a quien criticaba respetuosamente) a John Rawls (a quien destrozaba intelectualmente en el margen de sus propios libros).

Una imagen de las cabreadas notas a C.S.Lewis:







Ayn Rand realmente entendía las terribles consecuencias de esta perniciosísimas ideas, por eso se cabreaba tanto y escribía tales palabrotas contra quienes la gente consideraría "inocuos intelectuales".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Jun 2014)

H. Roark dijo:


> The Dark Enlightenment, by Nick Land | The Dark Enlightenment



Este es uno de los talones de Aquiles de la Filosofía de Ayn Rand: La señora rand no vivió lo suficiente como para empaparse de toda la crítica científica a la ingenuidad progresista de la Ilustración.

La señora Rand es una hija intelectual del siglo XIX, y por lo tanto siguió creyendo toda su vida la ingenuidad ilustrada de que si "explicas" las cosas a la gente esta aceptará las ideas racionales.

He escuchado horas de conferencias de la Sra. Rand, y su amargura y sus berrinches al descubrir que la gente prefiere creer irracionalidades es una consecuencia de la educación Ilustrada que recibió de joven.

Si una Ayn Rand II hubies enacido en 2005 haría una síntesis fabulosa de todo lo que hemos descubierto sobre el hombre en los últimos 100 años (la "Ilustración Oscura").


----------



## Kozak (30 Jun 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Este es uno de los talones de Aquiles de la Filosofía de Ayn Rand: La señora rand no vivió lo suficiente como para empaparse de toda la crítica científica a la ingenuidad progresista de la Ilustración.
> 
> La señora Rand es una hija intelectual del siglo XIX, y por lo tanto siguió creyendo toda su vida la ingenuidad ilustrada de que si "explicas" las cosas a la gente esta aceptará las ideas racionales.
> 
> ...



Lo malo no es que una hija del XIX creyera en el positivismo.

Lo malo es que lo único que aporta progreso real y conocimiento válido en este Occidente de cantamañanas, es decir los científicos "duros", siguen creyendo en él. Y así les va, tratando de "explicar" racionalmente lo que descubren en lugar de "venderlo" mercantilmente, que es lo que funcionaría. Y viéndose aplastados y utilizados por los leguleyos, marketineros y letrosos varios.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jun 2014)

> If culture is phenotype, then it’s reasonable to expect that the well-being of any culture is affected, positively and negatively, by changes in the aggregate genotype of its host population



otros gurús creyendóse lo más de lo más, primero habrá que demostrar, otra vez, que la cultura está generada, y no solo condicionada (la segunda parte es hasta trivialmente cierta), por el genoma, el cual, a su vez, habrá que saber qué es exactamente y no partir de trocitos más o menos aislado de información.

La idea de progreso (material) es falsa desde que se sabe a ciencia cierta que la ciencia y el conocimiento racional tienen limitaciones absolutas, es así de simple.

kozak no se entiende tu postura, ¿qué es eso de venderlo mercantilmente? en el abuso precipitado de la tecnología está buena parte de los problemas de la humanidad, y las razones de tal abuso están enraizados precisamente en las posturas hipermaterialistas y acientíficas (por no demostradas científicamente) que sostenéis muchos en el foro (los del núcleo erudito mayormente, mucha lectura...)


----------



## Kozak (30 Jun 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> otros gurús creyendóse lo más de lo más, primero habrá que demostrar, otra vez, que la cultura está generada, y no solo condicionada (la segunda parte es hasta trivialmente cierta), por el genoma, el cual, a su vez, habrá que saber qué es exactamente y no partir de trocitos más o menos aislado de información.
> 
> La idea de progreso (material) es falsa desde que se sabe a ciencia cierta que la ciencia y el conocimiento racional tienen limitaciones absolutas, es así de simple.
> 
> kozak no se entiende tu postura, ¿qué es eso de venderlo mercantilmente? en el abuso precipitado de la tecnología está buena parte de los problemas de la humanidad, y las razones de tal abuso están enraizados precisamente en las posturas hipermaterialistas y acientíficas (por no demostradas científicamente) que sostenéis muchos en el foro (los del núcleo erudito mayormente, mucha lectura...)



Cuando hablo de "vender" no hablo del sentido crematístico, sino del sentido de la importancia de las artimañas para convencer a la gente de que tienes razón y, más aún, que les conviene hacerte caso. Todas las ideologías se basan en eso, en vender una postura. La ciencia al pretender estar por encima de la ideología gana en independencia y aplicabilidad, pero pierde en poder real de influencia.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Jun 2014)

sí, está claro que la mayoría de las personas no tienen la formación, la capacidad o el interés suficiente para comprender muchos aspectos de la ciencia y de la tecnología y sus consecuencias o pertinencia.

Pero no creas que muchos científicos están a ese nivel, como digo, la gran mayoría de los descubrimientos científicos y la tecnología derivada se han usado de manera masiva antes de comprender mínimamente sus consecuencias a medio o largo plazo.

¿crees que esto ha sido siempre a pesar de las voces de advertencia de los científicos? 

Yo creo que no.


----------



## Kozak (1 Jul 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sí, está claro que la mayoría de las personas no tienen la formación, la capacidad o el interés suficiente para comprender muchos aspectos de la ciencia y de la tecnología y sus consecuencias o pertinencia.
> 
> Pero no creas que muchos científicos están a ese nivel, como digo, la gran mayoría de los descubrimientos científicos y la tecnología derivada se han usado de manera masiva antes de comprender mínimamente sus consecuencias a medio o largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Tener formación científica es condición necesaria para comprender las consecuencias de la ciencia, pero no suficiente.

Dicho de otro modo: uno "de ciencias" puede comprender o no. Uno "de letras" no puede. Sin embargo los que redactan las leyes son en su gran mayoría "de letras".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jul 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo malo no es que una hija del XIX creyera en el positivismo.
> 
> Lo malo es que lo único que aporta progreso real y conocimiento válido en este Occidente de cantamañanas, es decir los científicos "duros", siguen creyendo en él. Y así les va, tratando de "explicar" racionalmente lo que descubren en lugar de "venderlo" mercantilmente, que es lo que funcionaría. Y viéndose aplastados y utilizados por los leguleyos, marketineros y letrosos varios.



¿Y cómo tendrían que "venderlo"?.

La Ciencia tiene su lenguaje y sus formalismos, que hay que respetar si quieres que otros científicos te tomen en serio.

Creo que te refieres a los científicos que por un lado han hecho ciencia y por otro han hablado directamente al gran público.

Un ejemplo: Peter Duesberg.

El Sr. Duesberg ha cumplido todos los formalismos científicos para decir "No hay Virus del SIDA":

http://www.pnas.org/content/86/3/755.full.pdf​
...pero también ha hablado al gran público en un lenguaje muy mediático y divertido:

[YOUTUBE]otQgZynL8vo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EcypP7PYNng[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WqHdgrDXnuE[/YOUTUBE]​
Duesberg domina ambos lenguajes: El del científico formal y el del showman que tiene que presentar su caso al público en un lenguaje ameno y comprensible. Es un maestro en AMBOS registros. 

¿Es esto lo que dices que deberían hacer los científicos?.


----------



## Kozak (2 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y cómo tendrían que "venderlo"?.
> 
> La Ciencia tiene su lenguaje y sus formalismos, que hay que respetar si quieres que otros científicos te tomen en serio.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo.

O lo que hacía Asimov. Los datos son la razón, pero en este mundo traidor lo que importa es que te la den, más que tenerla.


----------



## H. Roark (8 Jul 2014)

Hay una relación entre la tendencia a sentir vergüenza, sentimientos de culpa, y el individualismo y colectivismo que puede ser interesante: Evo and Proud: The origins of guilt: Darwin and Freud

(Sólo recordar que la primera ley de la genética conductual es que todos los rasgos de la personalidad son al menos en parte genéticos y hereditarios)

La sociedades con más tendencias biológicas hacia el individualismo (Occidente) tienden también a depender en mayor medida de los sentimientos de culpa, mientras las de tendencias más colectivistas (Oriente) lo hacen de los sentimientos de vergüenza.


----------



## fulmine (8 Jul 2014)

120 páginas este hilo, pero bueno, ya se ve que el tema ha cambiado, porque arte lo que se dice arte...ilustraciones salchicheras de máquina de pinball. Tampoco creo que a Ayn Rand le importase el arte lo más mínimo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2014)

fulmine dijo:


> 120 páginas este hilo, pero bueno, ya se ve que el tema ha cambiado, porque arte lo que se dice arte...ilustraciones salchicheras de máquina de pinball. Tampoco creo que a Ayn Rand le importase el arte lo más mínimo



Pues mire usted. Entre esto...







The Geeky Nerfherder: Movie Poster Art: Flash Gordon (1980)













...y el "arte moderno", yo me quedo con las ilustraciones de Pinball, francamente.

Entre un Rothko, un Warhol o una buena ilustración de Pinball, yo me quedo con la ilustración de Pinball.


----------



## yomismoyo (12 Jul 2014)

Excelente hilo, de lo mejor que he visto en burbuja, muchas gracias.


----------



## RalphWiggum (17 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oTf6NK0wsiA[/YOUTUBE]


Al intentar activar los subtítulos, te dice que el vídeo está en alemán. Debe ser por el acentazo ruso


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Jul 2014)

Hilo relacionado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...superacion-que-hayais-visto-vuestra-vida.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Al intentar activar los subtítulos, te dice que el vídeo está en alemán. Debe ser por el acentazo ruso



Hay una interesante reflexión sobre el acentazo ruso de la señora Rand.

Dice que la señora rand fue incapaz de aprender a pronunciar un Inglés aceptable por su terrible individualismo, que la incapacitaba para "abrirse" a algo ajeno a ella como era el acento del inglés USA.

Veo el mismo fenómeno en otros "cerebrines" como *Isaiah Berlin* (otro judío ruso exiliado), que es sencillamente INCOMPRENSIBLE hablando inglés:

[YOUTUBE]PhrEYmVfm9Y[/YOUTUBE]

Es asombroso como personas que escribían tan bien y tan claro en Inglés luego lo pronunciasen tan mal.

Hay una entrevista con Mike Wallace de Ayn Rand que tiene que preguntarle lo que dice:

_*AR* ...prozess of zot...

*Wallace:* Of Thought?

*AR:* Yes, zot..._​
Curiosamente veo que la gente a la que se le "pegan" acentos con más facilidad no son precisamente muy inteligentes.


----------



## Kozak (23 Jul 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay una interesante reflexión sobre el acentazo ruso de la señora Rand.
> 
> Dice que la señora rand fue incapaz de aprender a pronunciar un Inglés aceptable por su terrible individualismo, que la incapacitaba para "abrirse" a algo ajeno a ella como era el acento del inglés USA.
> 
> ...



No es eso.

He comprobado que hay personas muy inteligentes con gran facilidad para los acentos... siempre y cuando tuvieran una mente "literario-verbal". Las personas con una mente "imago-conceptual" tienden a ver más claramente los conceptos y las relaciones lógicas, pero una vez se acostumbran a un patrón fónico no lo cambian ni a tiros.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Jul 2014)

O es que tenía mal oído. Es que decir que una persona a la que se le pegan los acentos es poco inteligente, es como decir que un políglota es poco inteligente. 

También puede ser que nunca se puso a estudiar al fonética en serio, por falta de motivación o lo que sea.


----------



## RalphWiggum (25 Jul 2014)

AYNRANDiano2, tengo dos preguntas, si es tan amable.

El "Objectivist Research CD-ROM", ¿contiene todo lo editado en las publicaciones "Objectivist Newsletter", "The Objectivist", "Ayn Rand Newsletter" etc, o sólo lo que luego se seleccionó en sus libros recopilatorios?

Creo que Ayn Rand desaprobaba a Freud. ¿Por qué usted recomienda su lectura (y de paso la de Wilhelm Reich)?


PS, no sólo era la palabra "thought". También es casi indistinguible el "face" del "faith"


----------



## Kozak (27 Jul 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> AYNRANDiano2, tengo dos preguntas, si es tan amable.
> 
> El "Objectivist Research CD-ROM", ¿contiene todo lo editado en las publicaciones "Objectivist Newsletter", "The Objectivist", "Ayn Rand Newsletter" etc, o sólo lo que luego se seleccionó en sus libros recopilatorios?
> 
> ...



Porque hay que conocer al enemigo. Del mismo modo que un objetivista que no haya leído a Gramsci y si es posible a Adorno estará "cojo" intelectualmente al enfrentarse a los progretrasados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jul 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Porque hay que conocer al enemigo. Del mismo modo que un objetivista que no haya leído a Gramsci y si es posible a Adorno estará "cojo" intelectualmente al enfrentarse a los progretrasados.



A mí Wilhelm Reich me gusta mucho y creo que explica muchas cosas.

Estaba loco, lo sé, pero a veces sólo los locos ven ciertas cosas. O igual los locos somos todos los demás...

Freud terminó por expulsarlo de la Sociedad Psicoanalítica al mismo tiempo que el Partido Comunista lo expulsaba.

Terminó refugiado en USA y pensando que agentes de Moscú infiltrados en el gobierno USA querían hacerle daño, pero que el Presidente Eisenhower sabía de su trabajo y le protegía... es imposible no sentir interés y simpatía por una persona así, metida en asuntos tan extremos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> El "Objectivist Research CD-ROM", ¿contiene todo lo editado en las publicaciones "Objectivist Newsletter", "The Objectivist", "Ayn Rand Newsletter" etc, o sólo lo que luego se seleccionó en sus libros recopilatorios?



Sale TODO, absolutamente todo lo escrito por la señora Rand, lo hubiese publicado donde lo hubiese publicado.


----------



## H. Roark (14 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...557-que-belleza-importante-roger-scruton.html


----------



## fulmine (14 Ago 2014)

"Si le gusta quizás la Filosofía de Ayn Rand sea lo que necesita"

Aynrandiano vendiendo su "religión"

Lo que necesita...¿para qué?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ago 2014)

fulmine dijo:


> "Lo que necesita...¿para qué?



Para vivir como un ser humano.

la mayor parte de los Homo Sapiens Sapiens no llegan a ser seres humanos. Es un proceso volitivo y requiere de una compleja "programación cultural" el llegar a ser _Hombres_ en el sentido estricto del término, ¿sabía usted?.


----------



## Kozak (17 Ago 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Para vivir como un ser humano.
> 
> la mayor parte de los Homo Sapiens Sapiens no llegan a ser seres humanos. Es un proceso volitivo y requiere de una compleja "programación cultural" el llegar a ser _Hombres_ en el sentido estricto del término, ¿sabía usted?.



No me parafrasee a la matriarca del feminazismo Beauvoir con lo de "uno no nace humano, se llega a serlo".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ago 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> No me parafrasee a la matriarca del feminazismo Beauvoir con lo de "uno no nace humano, se llega a serlo".



Pues Ayn Rand dijo exactamente eso:

_*Man has to be man—by choice*_

Morality &mdash;Ayn Rand Lexicon​
Uno nace Homo Sapiens, pero uno debe llegar a hacerse propiamente Humano...por elección.

La mayor parte de la gente no llega a este punto, y permanecen toda su vida como seres humanos _potenciales_ que nunca llegan a _realizarse_.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (24 Ago 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues Ayn Rand dijo exactamente eso:
> 
> _*Man has to be man—by choice*_
> 
> ...



Una politoxicómana es "humana", según usted?


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ago 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues Ayn Rand dijo exactamente eso:
> 
> _*Man has to be man—by choice*_
> 
> ...



Parece similar a la idea del ser humano auténtico del taoísmo, que en realidad está en cualquier doctrina mística y hasta la idea de la necesidad de salvación se puede interpretar de esa manera.


----------



## RalphWiggum (24 Ago 2014)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/rydsea_Y8xI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Hacia el final de la entrevista, dice "si, aunque sólo durante cinco minutos, creyera que tras la muerte iba a encontrarme de nuevo con Frank, cometería suicidio en ese mismo momento"

Y todavía hay quien la llama inhumana y carente de sentimientos.

Por cierto, y esta no la puedo traducir sin que pierda mucho, me encantó la frase:

Do not let your fire go out, spark by irreplaceable spark in the hopeless swaps of the not quite, the not yet, and the not at all. Do not let the hero in your soul perish in lonely frustration for the life you deserved and have never been able to reach. The world you desire can be won. It exists. It is real. It is possible. It is yours.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ago 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/rydsea_Y8xI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Hacia el final de la entrevista, dice "si, aunque sólo durante cinco minutos, creyera que tras la muerte iba a encontrarme de nuevo con Frank, cometería suicidio en ese mismo momento"
> 
> Y todavía hay quien la llama inhumana y carente de sentimientos



En esa misma entrevista también dice _*"mi tiempo es ya muy limitado"*_. Y lo dcie con toda tranquilidad, pese a no creer en la vida después de la muerte. _*A es A*_. Soy mortal. Hay que aceptarlo...impresionante.

En una de sus cartas privadas explica que la vida después de la muerte -aunque existiese- no le interesa, ya que su interés es la vida en este mundo.

Y además: _*"¿Qué interés puede tener para mí una vida después de la muerte si no puedo saber nada sobre ella?"*_. Una frase DESARMANTE para todos los místicos de este mundo, obsesionados con _*"el otro lado del velo"*_.


----------



## H. Roark (27 Ago 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues Ayn Rand dijo exactamente eso:
> 
> _*Man has to be man—by choice*_
> 
> ...



Eso ya viene de los filósofos de la antigua Grecia.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ago 2014)

Lo de que no se puede saber nada de nada de lo que hay "detrás del velo", lo dice ella, fruto de su limitada experiencia vital y ciertos prejuicios sobre lógica. 

Lo cual puede que no le quite su coherencia personal, otra cosa es saber si la procesión va por dentro o no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ago 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo de que no se puede saber nada de nada de lo que hay "detrás del velo", lo dice ella, fruto de su limitada experiencia vital y ciertos prejuicios sobre lógica.



Lo curioso es que un tal Rudolf Steiner (Antroposofía) dijo que el conocimiento sobre "el otro lado" podía ser tan cien´tífico como la Física o las Matemáticas.

La Sra. Rand por lo demás era coherente: Simplemente no le interesaba "el otro lado" y no le dedicaba tiempo. Habla a su favor que incluso expresase la posibilidad de que podía existir, pero que simplemente no le interesaba, lo mismo que un estudiante de Ingeniería no niega que exista Filología Hebráica, sino que simplemente no le interesa a él.


----------



## xavi-tennis-and-music (29 Ago 2014)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/rydsea_Y8xI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Hacia el final de la entrevista, dice "si, aunque sólo durante cinco minutos, creyera que tras la muerte iba a encontrarme de nuevo con Frank, cometería suicidio en ese mismo momento"
> 
> ...



Que te parece esta traducción, he intentado conservar el radiante optimismo y la espléndida energía del párrafo:

No dejes que se extinga el fuego que hay en ti, que no se pierda ninguna de esas chispas únicas en los cambalaches del "no exactamente" del "todavia no" o del "no en absoluto". No permitas que el heroe que habita tu alma perezca en la solitaria frustración de no haber alcanzado la vida que merecías. El mundo que deseas puede ser conquistado, existe, es real, es posible, es tuyo.


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Ago 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo curioso es que un tal Rudolf Steiner (Antroposofía) dijo que el conocimiento sobre "el otro lado" podía ser tan cien´tífico como la Física o las Matemáticas.
> 
> La Sra. Rand por lo demás era coherente: Simplemente no le interesaba "el otro lado" y no le dedicaba tiempo. Habla a su favor que incluso expresase la posibilidad de que podía existir, pero que simplemente no le interesaba, lo mismo que un estudiante de Ingeniería no niega que exista Filología Hebráica, sino que simplemente no le interesa a él.



Algo totalmente respetable, ya me cae mejor la mujer.

Precisamente el taoísmo tiene ese enfoque empirista y protocientífico, como poco, que es lo que me atrae, porque además no descuida las cuestiones terrenales que tanto le interesaban a Aynd Rand, aunque las subordina al propósito primordial (para ellos).


----------



## Kozak (29 Ago 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La "Filosofia" es inutil y ha quedado anquilosada.



Corregido 

La filosofía no es más que un entretenimiento de diletantes con la vida resuelta. Un sustituto de la fe para los pueblos bárbaros sin alma, como los pederastas de los griegos clásicos o los anormales de los alemanes. Poco importa que nos hagamos pajas mentales sobre "categorías", "apriorismos" y demás palabras rimbombantes. La realidad existe (eso le concedo a la señora Rosenbaum) y ponerse a hablar de cosas como la paradoja de Aquiles y la tortuga sólo revela un tremendo desprecio por dicha realidad. Claro que la filosofía tiene lemas. No tiene otra cosa de hecho. "Sapere aude". "Todo fluye". Etcétera. Es al renunciar a ellos con una pretensión de hacerse aún más "pura" que ha quedado patente para cualquiera más inteligente que un catedrático de filosofía (o sea, cualquiera con un CI superior a 70) que todo es una inmensa farsa.

No recuerdo quién dijo que la política es el arte de seguir las ideas de filósofos que llevan muertos siglos. Y lamentablemente tenía razón, como demuestra el vergonzoso estado de la política. Es hora ya de enterrar a ese cadáver hediondo. O mejor de quemarlo en plaza pública y esparcir sus cenizas malsanas a los cuatro vientos.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Ago 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esto es como si alguien dice que el conocimiento sobre los extraterrestres puede ser tan científico como conocimiento sobre las plantas sin tener el objeto de la ciencia: el extraterrestre. ::
> 
> O decir que Dios puede ser objeto de alguna ciencia positiva cuando Dios por su propia definicion rebasaría toda metodología científica... "trascendente" al Mundo... El conocimiento humano estaria limitado a la hora de entender... Incluso el propio entendimiento requiere de un marco mínimo de condiciones... El "sumo entendimiento" de Dios, un entendimiento "holistico" no seria mas que una mera proyeccion humana.
> 
> Spinoza aqui hacia varias distinciones: entre el ser humano, el conjunto de ideas/conceptos contenidos en la "humanidad" en un instante dado... Y habria una tercera que seria un despliegue deterministico de todo esto... Pero el unico entendimiento seria el humano, con todas sus carencias y limitaciones (fisiologicas, metodologicas, historicas) que tengamos delante una biblioteca con 100.000 libros no significa que exista un humano capaz de moverse "libremente" entre sus volúmenes.



dios no es una idea, o el origen de dios es un hecho empírico. Que no os dáis cuenta, Steiner ofrece el método para comprobar sus afirmaciones, por eso dice que es una ciencia.

El taoísmo, el budismo, el yoga, toda doctrina mística (por llamarla de alguna forma) ofrecen el método para verificar lo que afirman. No es el método científica propiamente dicho, según su visión reduccionista, no está garantizado el éxito (la medida, algo que también pasa muchas veces en biología, por ejemplo), pero sí es sistemática.

Lo que pasa que es más fácil hablar sin tener ni un minuto de experiencia real en ese conjunto de fenómenos a los que se refieren las doctrinas místicas, ni intencionadamente ni por casualidad.

De esta manera, intentando huir del agnosticismo sincero, por orgullo supongo, caéis en un ateísmo integrista e irracional.

En este sentido, finalmente Aynd Rand demostró mucha más coherencia y cordura.


----------



## Kozak (30 Ago 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hombre, si para ti la "filosofia" es hablar de la tortuga pues *haya tu* en tu ignorancia ::... Eso si, como despues te pongas a aplaudir o a hablar de moral, politica o a citar frases de generales muertos y politicos entonces ya sera que hablas en verso y no lo sabes... Dices "la realidad existe"... Pero las ciencias se dan a escala historica, embriones habra habido siempre pero para poder conceptualizarlos es necesario un cierto desarrollo tecnológico / economico.... *¿Que se quiere decir entonces con que la realidad existe si el ser humano se mueve en funcion de las "coordenadas" de las que dispone?*... Tampoco hables de tendencias sociales teniendo en cuenta tales tendencias desbordan a las leyes naturales.
> 
> Lo que es la repanocha es lo de los diletantes con la vida resuelta , *porque tu mismo estarias manifestando en este foro que has gastado tiempo en actividades inútiles si atendemos a tu propia supervivencia o tu capacidad para medrar socialmente. Tiempo tirado totalmente*. ... Con lo que habria que concluir que por el patrimonio de tu familia o las ayudas del estado has tenido tiempo para perder en "tonterias" (parecidas a las de la tortuga) (la velocidad a la que vuela un F18 o si Churchill bebía orujo de hierbas al desayunar)



1) Ay dios qué dolor.

2) Coordenadas en las que rara vez hace falta la filosofía para saber dónde se está. De hecho normalmente una sabia ignorancia de los prejuicios y dogmas filosóficos permite ampliar las fronteras del conocimiento. Ver Sokal, Alan.

3) Efectivamente. Y lo admito. Si no fuera por la mejora de condiciones de vida traídas por el progreso tecnológico y el poco capitalismo que se permite en España (la oligarquía financiera progre-opusina castucil es corporativista) no habría tenido tiempo de dedicarme al estudio. De hecho he tenido que compaginarlo con el trabajo aun así, si bien uno menos duro que el que tuvieron que realizar mis antepasados.

P.S. Ayudas del Estado solamente el haber construido una biblioteca en mi pueblo de chico. El resto me lo he tenido que pagar, ya sea con el dinero de mi familia hasta cumplir los 18, ya sea con el mío propio.


----------



## Siskel (30 Ago 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Corregido
> 
> La filosofía no es más que un entretenimiento de diletantes con la vida resuelta. Un sustituto de la fe para los pueblos bárbaros sin alma, como los pederastas de los griegos clásicos o los anormales de los alemanes. Poco importa que nos hagamos pajas mentales sobre "categorías", "apriorismos" y demás palabras rimbombantes. La realidad existe (eso le concedo a la señora Rosenbaum) y ponerse a hablar de cosas como la paradoja de Aquiles y la tortuga sólo revela un tremendo desprecio por dicha realidad. Claro que la filosofía tiene lemas. No tiene otra cosa de hecho. "Sapere aude". "Todo fluye". Etcétera. Es al renunciar a ellos con una pretensión de hacerse aún más "pura" que ha quedado patente para cualquiera más inteligente que un catedrático de filosofía (o sea, cualquiera con un CI superior a 70) que todo es una inmensa farsa.
> 
> No recuerdo quién dijo que la política es el arte de seguir las ideas de filósofos que llevan muertos siglos. Y lamentablemente tenía razón, como demuestra el vergonzoso estado de la política. Es hora ya de enterrar a ese cadáver hediondo. O mejor de quemarlo en plaza pública y esparcir sus cenizas malsanas a los cuatro vientos.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ago 2014)

Y yo que pensaba que la filosofía era el amor a la sabiduría, casi sinónimo de pensar, de hacerse preguntas, de indagar en la esencia de la realidad y de esa actitud salía todo lo demás, incluidas las ciencias tal y como se entienden hoy en día.


----------



## Siskel (31 Ago 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que la filosofía era el amor a la sabiduría, casi sinónimo de pensar, de hacerse preguntas, de indagar en la esencia de la realidad y de esa actitud salía todo lo demás, incluidas las ciencias tal y como se entienden hoy en día.



Como dice Engels, muchos científicos se declaran a ellos mismos enemigos de la filosofía, cuando en realidad al no formarse debidamente sobre filosofía lo que hacen es caer víctimas de unas y otras corrientes filosóficas, sin ser conscientes de que la mayoría de esas corrientes perjudican gravemente sus investigaciones científicas.


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (31 Ago 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Es que el ser humano debe creer en algo. Si no, corre el riesgo de acabar creyendo cualquier cosa.



Cada vez que me pongo a reflexionar sobre el libre albedrío me convenzo más de que vivimos en un universo determinista. Sin embargo, cuando dejo de reflexionar sobre el asunto, me levanto y casi siempre me tropiezo con la esquina de mi mesa. Siempre que me golpeo con la mesa suelo maldecirla. Es bastante curioso que justo después de afirmar mis creencias deterministas a traves de la reflexión sea capaz de maldecir a un objeto inanimado . Que cosa más contradictoria. ¿Que significará?


----------



## Siskel (31 Ago 2014)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Cada vez que me pongo a reflexionar sobre el libre albedrío me convenzo más de que vivimos en un universo determinista. Sin embargo, cuando dejo de reflexionar sobre el asunto, me levanto y casi siempre me tropiezo con la esquina de mi mesa. Siempre que me golpeo con la mesa suelo maldecirla. Es bastante curioso que justo después de afirmar mis creencias deterministas a traves de la reflexión sea capaz de maldecir a un objeto inanimado . Que cosa más contradictoria. ¿Que significará?



Puede significar dos cosas:

1) Que eres gilipollas
2) Que ya va siendo hora de cambiar la mesa de sitio.

Nota: las dos opciones no son incompatibles.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ago 2014)

la filosofía incluye una actividad súmamente importante, que es las metareflexión (metalógica, metalingüística, metaciencia o filosofía de la ciencia), el pensar acerca de la propia actividad, sirve para no perder el norte.

Por eso en realidad la filosofía, en el sentido más amplio, es la base de cualquier ciencia, o incluso de cualquier actividad sistemática, racional o empírica.


----------



## Kozak (31 Ago 2014)

Siskel dijo:


>



Otro "fisólofo" rebotado. Pena de avatar, por cierto (tengo esa camiseta, es la caña).



Sunwukung dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que la filosofía era el amor a la sabiduría, casi sinónimo de pensar, de hacerse preguntas, de indagar en la esencia de la realidad y de esa actitud salía todo lo demás, incluidas las ciencias tal y como se entienden hoy en día.



Esa es la basura que nos inoculan en el Bachillerato, la definición oficial y canónica y por lo tanto probablemente falsa. De hecho, falsa.

Puede que en origen fuera así, cierto. Pero ha acabado por suponer un sustituto barato de la religión lleno de palabrería huera y que no sirve para aclarar una mierda de la realidad. Puede que fuera útil en su tiempo, pero repito, este cadáver ya hiede.



Siskel dijo:


> Como dice Engels, muchos científicos se declaran a ellos mismos enemigos de la filosofía, cuando en realidad al no formarse debidamente sobre filosofía lo que hacen es caer víctimas de unas y otras corrientes filosóficas, sin ser conscientes de que la mayoría de esas corrientes perjudican gravemente sus investigaciones científicas.



Engels también era creyente en el "ricitosdeorismo" mal llamado hegelianismo o materialismo dialéctico. Sí, todas las ideas de los ilustrados alemanes y sus herederos las copiaron de los hermanos Grimm.



señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> Cada vez que me pongo a reflexionar sobre el libre albedrío me convenzo más de que vivimos en un universo determinista. Sin embargo, cuando dejo de reflexionar sobre el asunto, me levanto y casi siempre me tropiezo con la esquina de mi mesa. Siempre que me golpeo con la mesa suelo maldecirla. Es bastante curioso que justo después de afirmar mis creencias deterministas a traves de la reflexión sea capaz de maldecir a un objeto inanimado . Que cosa más contradictoria. ¿Que significará?



Pues que a nivel consciente pensamos una cosa pero nuestros instintos tienden a personificar el entorno. Y dichos instintos se disparan ante la presencia de dolor o miedo.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La filosofía no es una ciencia, pero cada ciencia estaría acotada a campos, por eso es la filosofía la necesaria al hablar de "ciencia y filosofía" para buscar relaciones entre las diversas ciencias positivas... Por dar un ejemplo más claro, nada tiene que decir la filosofía de una explicación sobre un proceso neuronal o un proceso biológico pero sí cuando de ese proceso neuronal se quieran extraer conclusiones que desborden al campo de esa ciencia positiva. Por ejemplo al hablar del hombre en general, nadie está negando la utilidad que tiene la Historia, la Física, la Biología, la Antropología... Lo que delimita la filosofía es precisamente el "alcance" de las reflexiones de físicos, historiadores, biólogos y antropólogos... Es decir, diverso estudios si bien dirían algo del ser humano no son capaces de reducirlo a su propio campo, aquí es donde estaría el principal problema.
> 
> Es decir, que serían estos "científicos" quienes acaban siendo filósofos sin querer admitirlo, pero de la peor condición y revestida con la capa de "ciencia"... Precisamente ésta es una de las funciones de la filosofía.
> 
> ...



Coño al menos algo de humildad. Bienvenido sea.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Sep 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Una politoxicómana es "humana", según usted?



¿Puede usted explicar la "politoxicomanía" de Ayn Rand?.

Ayn Rand fumana y tomaba anfetas.

Pero dejó ambas drogas inmediatamente cuando se lo ordenó el médico, probando que no había "toxicomanía" alguna.

Más aún: Tanto las anfetas como el tabaco estaban "normalizados" cuando Ayn Rand los consumía.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Sep 2014)

es que la filosofía, el pensar, nunca carece de material, está la propia mente y la observación de tu interior y de tu realidad más inmediata.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 18:29 ----------

Hombre, lo de que hay mucha palabrería en la filosofía te lo concedo, y que si la función principal de la filosofía es establecer relaciones entre las distintas parcelas de la realidad, entonces para ser filósofo hoy en día se necesita mucha mayor formación que en el principio de la misma, también.

Aunque incluso los primeros filósofos griegos tenían una formación básica en áreas como las matemáticas, de ahí seguramente provienen ideas como el atomismo (una posibilidad lógica de las matemáticas aplicada a la realidad).

Yo veo la filosofía más como una herramienta menos reduccionista y más fundamental que el método científico y la lógica.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Sep 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Yo veo la filosofía más como una herramienta menos reduccionista y más fundamental que el método científico y la lógica.



La filosofía ES EL ORIGEN tanto del método científico como de la lógica.

Sin Filosofía no hay ni Ciencia ni Lógica.

No es casualidad que la Ciencia primitiva se llamase "Filosofía Natural". 

La FILOSOFÍA DE LA CIENCIA es una rama del saber cada vez más necesaria para distinguir Ciencia de PseudoCiencia. Yo por ejemplo no sería disidente del SIDA si no hubiese leído a Popper:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nd-versus-timosida-no-hay-virus-del-sida.html

No tendría herramientas intelectuales para haberme hecho Disidente en 1999. Popper equipa a uno con el sano escepticismo necesario para DUDAR DE TODO y "pedir los papeles" a todo el "conocimiento" que se nos presente.

Parte de nuestros problemas vienen de que la gente no sabe buena Filosofía, y por lo tanto es incapaz de distinguir entre lo verdadero y lo falso.

Lo más triste es que las falacias en las cuales la gente cae una y otra vez en pleno Siglo XXI fueron ya descubiertas y catalogadas y refutadas en tiempos de la Roma Imperial.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Puede usted explicar la "politoxicomanía" de Ayn Rand?.
> 
> Ayn Rand fumana y tomaba anfetas.
> 
> ...



Consumir varias drogas implica politoxicomanía, por muy normalizadas que estuviesen. O acaso un fumador de opio inglés no era un drogadicto por ser algo común en el s.XIX

Pero no me ha respondido: mientras Rand escribía sus obras y era drogadicta, era humana, o no?


----------



## martos (6 Sep 2014)

has aguantado bien mi embiste.


----------



## Kozak (6 Sep 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La filosofía ES EL ORIGEN tanto del método científico como de la lógica.
> 
> Sin Filosofía no hay ni Ciencia ni Lógica.
> 
> ...



Eso partiendo de la base de que exista la "buena filosofía". Si suponemos que tal cosa existe, que es mucho suponer, podemos al menos estar de acuerdo en que lo que se enseña en las escuelas y las Universidades no es eso. De hecho lo que se suele enseñar son chorradas. No veo más que pensamiento mágico y lógica falaz en todo lo sancionado en el currículo, disfrazado eso sí con un barniz de ateísmo para pretender que la filosofía no es otra religión. Apriorismos, apriorismos everywhere.

Si hay algo que salve a la filosofía objetivista es que al menos se basa en una verdad, que aunque suene a perogrullada y obviedad, estamos tan ofuscados por el platonismo de baratillo y el posmodernismo chorras que hace falta recordarla: "la existencia existe". Hay una verdad objetiva ahí afuera, una realidad, a la que le importan muy poco nuestras pajas mentales tratando de negarla.



martos dijo:


> has aguantado bien mi embiste.



En todo caso sería "envite". Vale que no tengas ni puta idea de ortografía, pero al menos de cartas o de algo tendrás que saber.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Sep 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Consumir varias drogas implica politoxicomanía, por muy normalizadas que estuviesen. O acaso un fumador de opio inglés no era un drogadicto por ser algo común en el s.XIX



A ver, ¿toma usted café, te, alcohol, chocolate o nicotina?.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Sep 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Si hay algo que salve a la filosofía objetivista es que al menos se basa en una verdad, que aunque suene a perogrullada y obviedad...



Como dijo Goethe:

_*Lo más difícil de ver es lo que tienes delante de los ojos.*_​
El Platonismo ha hecho pensar a la gente que "la verdad" es algo arcano, recóndito y escondido, o inexistente.

Como dijo Leonard Peikoff:

_*La Historia de la Filosofía es una serie de notas a pie de página al debate Platón-Aristóteles*_​
Los ejes son los siguientes:

*Platón-San Agustín-Kant-Hegel-Marx-Postmodernos

Aristóteles-Santo Tomás-Ayn Rand*​


----------



## RalphWiggum (19 Sep 2014)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Sep 2014)

Los objetivistas "odiamos a la gente". Hay que joderse:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...y-deja-denuncias-y-acusaciones-de-estafa.html


----------



## dino Coppola (19 Sep 2014)

yo soy lo que en estados unidos llaman "libertarian". Aynd Rand me ayudo a introducirme en el liberalismo.


----------



## ferengi (21 Sep 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3zYpXnBHnk

Una critica de rothbard a Ayn rand, todavia no he termino de verlo pero me ha hecho algo de gracia, he pensando que pegaria en este hilo, aunque sea una critica...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Sep 2014)

ferengi dijo:


> Una critica de rothbard a Ayn rand, todavia no he termino de verlo pero me ha hecho algo de gracia, he pensando que pegaria en este hilo, aunque sea una critica...



Yo me he desternillado varias veces viendo ese vídeo.

El tipo nervioso y delgado es una parodia de Leonard Peikoff:

Health Care Is Not a Right [Part 1 of 3] - Leonard Peikoff - YouTube

Si no puedes reírte de los aspectos ridículos de tu propia base existencial es que eres un fanático.

Ayn RAnd decía que reirse de tus valores era como escupirte a la cara. Yo creo que reírse de los risible en Ayn Rand y su círculo es saludable, ya que no te ríes de los valores randianos, sino sólo de lo impostado y ridículo en el "Colectivo" Randiano.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Sep 2014)

¿Qué tipo delgado?, el que va a la entrevista es el propio Rothbard (pajarita, ha escrito tuna carta superelogiosa a propósito de una de sus novelas... lo único que no encaja es que es mucho más alto que el Rothbard real), el que ya está allí puede ser Peikoff, pero yo diría que es más bien Nathaniel Branden o incluso George Reisman (que fue el que le comunicó que lo habían expulsado del objetivismo por casarse con una católica); ¿la otra chica quién es, por cierto?

Y ya como bonus randiano, he estado curioseando por la wikipedia para ver si encontraba una lista con mujeres objetivistas que pudieran ser y la que he visto es de filósofos que Rand consideraba especialmente perniciosos y me ha sorprendido encontrar ahí a Herbert Spencer, ¿sabéis por qué?, ¿es un error de la wikipedia? Yo no recuerdo haberle leído nada sobre eso.


----------



## ferengi (26 Sep 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svIMqEOhPD4

Curiosas anecdotas de mr. Friedman.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2014)

ZHU DE dijo:


> He encontrado algo de su vieja, menuda elementa.
> 
> “los nativos americanos eran salvajes, por lo que los colonizadores europeos tenían derecho a apoderarse de sus tierras porque las tribus nativas no reconocían los derechos individuales”.



Con su permiso pego su mensaje en el hilo correcto, que NO es este.


----------



## ferengi (20 Oct 2014)

Cuentos de Titanes y Hobbits « Mises Hispano | Cooperación voluntaria, coexistencia pacífica

Atlas vs sr de los anillo


----------



## Alcazar (22 Oct 2014)

Gracias este hilo, me leí El Manantial. Me encantó y el mismo dia que lo terminé me metí con La Maldición de Atlas. El problema es que esté último libro me parece lento y coñazo, tanto que abandoné su lectura cuando llevaba un 8% leido, aunque tres meses después la volví a retomar estimulado por una referencia al libro que leí en alguna parte.

Actualmente voy por el 20% y me está costando forzarme a leerlo. Lo veo demasiado extenso y que nunca pasa nada. Lo leo en un kindle y en inglés (voy mas lento por ello), y cuesta horrores que el marcado de lectura suba un 1%.

Hace poco leí lo de la inauguración de la línea John Galt, que se narra el estado anímico de Dagny Taggart intercado con escenas del trayecto, y fue un suplicio. 

Creo que tarde cerca de un hora en leerlo, cuando con cuatro paginas se podría haberse resuelto la papeleta de forma mas airosa para la novela. 

Además la autora se repite mas que el ajo (supongo que por no escribir en su lengua materna), y estoy hasta los huevos de leer formas verbales de glow, descripción de paisajes con neblinas (la autora sentía fascinación por la luminosidad y la oscuridad, por lo que veo), whys a punta pala en los diálogos o expresiones como lay still.

Mi pregunta es: ¿me recomendais que siga?. ¿Van a pasar cosas interesantes que justifiquen la lectura o va a seguir todo tan lento por abuso de recreación en la descripción de ambientes, climas y paisajes como hasta ahora?.

Al ritmo que llevo, veo que voy a terminar el libro bien entrado el año próximo (siempre leo dos libros a la vez y a este me cuesta meterle mano).

PD: No spoliers, please! Lo único que me faltaba.


----------



## ferengi (23 Oct 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Gracias este hilo, me leí El Manantial. Me encantó y el mismo dia que lo terminé me metí con La Maldición de Atlas. El problema es que esté último libro me parece lento y coñazo, tanto que abandoné su lectura cuando llevaba un 8% leido, aunque tres meses después la volví a retomar estimulado por una referencia al libro que leí en alguna parte.
> 
> Actualmente voy por el 20% y me está costando forzarme a leerlo. Lo veo demasiado extenso y que nunca pasa nada. Lo leo en un kindle y en inglés (voy mas lento por ello), y cuesta horrores que el marcado de lectura suba un 1%.
> 
> ...



A mi me encanto a partir de la mitad del libro. aunque reconozco que tarda bastante en arrancar...


----------



## Decimus (23 Oct 2014)

Cual es la vision del altruismo por parte de Ayn Rand?


No hubieramos llegado aqui si no hubiese sido por al altruismo desinteresado hacia el otro....

Es un tema espinoso, me gustaria que se me aclarara


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2014)

Decimus dijo:


> Cual es la vision del altruismo por parte de Ayn Rand?



Si sabe usted Inglés Ayn Rand misma le contesta desde su corpus escrito:

Altruism &mdash;Ayn Rand Lexicon


----------



## Fran Bueso (24 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si sabe usted Inglés Ayn Rand misma le contesta desde su corpus escrito:
> 
> Altruism &mdash;Ayn*Rand Lexicon



No me convence lo de_ "do not confuse altruisim with kindness"_, es una tautología.

Prefiero la explicación de Richard Dawkins:

_when an individual sacrifices its own life to protect the lives of kin, it is acting in the interest of its own genes._​
Es decir, los genes que se sacrifican por genes similares tienen mejores expectativas de preservarse en el futuro.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/n8C-ntwUpzM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​
Por qué somos amables con los extraños? Porque el "_gen amable_" (*) evolucionó con el hombre viviendo en pequeños grupos donde todos eran parientes. Los receptores de nuestra amabilidad eran, con toda probabilidad, nuestros propios genes y no hacía falta aplicarla selectivamente. Una vez instalado el "_chip_" ya no se puede quitar y funciona con propios y extraños indistintamente. Quizas sea un fallo que se vaya corrigiendo con el tiempo, tanta amabilidad indiscriminada puede tener consecuencias darwinistas, por ejemplo, nuestra actitud hacia los inmigrantes puede acabar por extinguir los genes de los "amables" por sustitución poblacional.

_(*) Licencia literaria para referirse a toda la genética involucrada en comportamientos altruisitas._


----------



## H. Roark (24 Oct 2014)

En la blogosfera de biodiversidad humana se refieren a lo que acabas de explicar como altruismo patológico. Por contra también existe un altruismo bien adaptativo, que es el que también has explicado.

Esta clasificación del altruismo y el egoísmo es más clara y objetiva, a diferencia la de Rand que es bastante confusa y subjetiva.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2014 at 19:01 ----------

Pathological Altruism | American Renaissance


----------



## Decimus (24 Oct 2014)

AYN que libro me recomiendas para introducirme en la filosofia de Ayn Rand. 


¿Un libro que sea suyo directamente? ¿Una revision sistematica de su filosofia por otro autor?

¿En que orden me recomiendas leer sus libros?

Y sobre todo, la mas importante.

¿Como te introdujiste en la filosofia de A.Rand?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2014)

> AYN que libro me recomiendas para introducirme en la filosofia de Ayn Rand.



"El Manantial" (Novela) y "Filosofía, ¿quién la necesita?" (Ensayo)

Ambos están en castellano en ediciones baratas ("Grito Sagrado"). En Casa del Libro te las traen bajo pedido en unos días.

Leer en el orden que se prefiera uno u otro libro según "enganche".

También se puede ver "El Manantial" (película de Gary Cooper) como introducción. No daña en lo más mínimo la lectura del libro.

Si sabes Inglés el Ayn Rand Lexicon es también muy bueno como introducción.



> ¿En que orden me recomiendas leer sus libros?



Los citados ad libitum.

Luego seguiría con los ensayos: "Para el Nuevo Intelectual" y "El Manifiesto Romántico". 

"La Rebelión de Atlas" es muy buena pero algo más "difícil". La película es una buena introducción...¡y el audiolibro!.

"Los que vivimos" es demasiado deprimente para mi gusto.



> ¿Como te introdujiste en la filosofia de A.Rand?



Curiosamente leyendo a...un _*Culturista muerto*_.

Allá por el 2003 estuve aburrido delante del ordenador y s eme ocurrió hacer una búsqueda "absurda" en Google: "Dead Bodybuilders". Por simple morbo de ver si la palmaban antes que el resto o qué.

Entre los "dead bodybuilders" me encontré con Mike Mentzer.

Me parecieron tan interesantes sus ideas sobre Culturismo (¡pese a que había muerto de un infarto a los 50 años :8 que pedí varios libros suyos a USA.

En sus libros Mike Mentzer citaba asíduamente a Ayn Rand. Me parecía tan interesante lo que decía que me piqué con EL AUTOR (pensaba inicialmente que era un hombre :...y el resto es historia...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2014)

> Por qué somos amables con los extraños? Porque el "gen amable" (*) evolucionó con el hombre viviendo en pequeños grupos donde todos eran parientes. Los receptores de nuestra amabilidad eran, con toda probabilidad, nuestros propios genes y no hacía falta aplicarla selectivamente



Ayn Rand misma elogia la amabilidad y la benevolencia general a priori ante extraños.

Una cosa es ser amable y benevolente...otra muy distinta es SACRIFICARSE por los demás. Y el Altruísmo lo que pide son SACRIFICIOS, no amabilidad ni benevolencia.

Se lo digo de otra forma:

Cae un niño de alguien que no conozco a un río.

Si puedo salvarlo SIN PELIGRO para mí, DEBO salvarlo.

Si el salvarlo arriesga mi vida, NO DEBO salvarlo.​
Así es la ética Objetivista, que NO prohíbe en absoluto ayudar a los demás siempre y cuando esa ayuda no ponga en riesgo nustro propio proyecto vital.


----------



## H. Roark (30 Oct 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand misma elogia la amabilidad y la benevolencia general a priori ante extraños.
> 
> Una cosa es ser amable y benevolente...otra muy distinta es SACRIFICARSE por los demás. Y el Altruísmo lo que pide son SACRIFICIOS, no amabilidad ni benevolencia.
> 
> ...



Ya, y si salvarlo implica un 5% de posibilidades de que mueras, ¿debes salvarlo según la ética objetivista? ¿Un 10%? ¿Un 50%? ¿Un 1%? La ética objetivista tiene muy poco o nada de objetiva, empezando porque ni siquiera define claramente cuando se está siendo altruista o egoísta.


----------



## Foramontano (2 Nov 2014)

Recomiendo ver el vídeo de este reportaje que salió en su día en ABC y El Comercio:

Arte elctrico - ABC.es
Arte elctrico. El Comercio

Esa pareja de padre e hijo de Joaquín Vaquero Palacios y Joaquín Vaquero Turcios tienen diseñadas muchas centrales hidroelétricas y térmicas de Asturias como obras de arte.

https://www.google.es/search?q=vaqu...a=X&ei=2XdTVJO3IpLe7AactYHYCg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2014)

Podría parecer arte objetivista pero...no lo es.

¿Por qué no lo es?: Porque el ADORNAR POR ADORNAR fue condenado por la Sra. Rand en "El Manantial".

Howard Roark explica que poner frisos o adornos en una fachada es como poner hojas de acanto debajo de las orejas a un hombre o un florero en el techo a un coche.

Esto tiene su interés...



















...pero NO es Objetivista.

Objetivista sería por ejemplo la sobria solemnidad de la Presa Hoover:


----------



## Foramontano (3 Nov 2014)

Hombre, es distinta la intención. La presa Hoover es una presa que no creo que se construyese sin más intenciones que ser una presa. Cosa distinta es que luego a posteriori la gente piense que la arquitectura industrial puede ser vista como toda una obra de arte en sí misma. En cambio esas otras centrales están pensadas para ser museos, es decir continentes de obras de arte moderno, además de centrales, fueron diseñadas pensando explícitimamente en ello. Y como museos que son el público las puede visitar, si no me equivoco. Eso sí, creo que hay unos días concretos porque hay que tener en cuenta que son también centros de trabajo. Esas consolas antiguas de relojes que se ven por ahí siguen en uso, no están ahí puestas sólo como exposición.

Central Hidroeléctrica GRANDAS DE SALIME - YouTube

Supongo que es lo que pasa cuando tienes una pareja de padre e hijo que son arquitectos y además pintores. XD

O sea hay que ver esto más como el Museo del Prado u otro museo, que como unos adornos en un edificio. Por tener cuadros colgados de las paredes, no se va a equiparar tampoco al Museo del Prado (cuyo edificio más conocido no se proyectó además en principio para albergar un museo de arte sino el Real Gabinete de Historia Natural) a un coche con un florero encima, porque esos cuadros no deben verse como un adorno, sino como contenido que sirve para mostrar en un lugar dedicado para ello. Aquí con estas centrales pasa algo parecido. 

De todas formas, ojo, tampoco quería decir que fuera arte objetivista, sino que se asemejaba en algunas cosas a algunas muestras que pusiste al ser una manipulación de la naturaleza por el hombre, pero que aún así encaja a su manera, ser algo moderno, tener relación con la industria y el progreso y cosas así.

Para ver algo más parecido a lo que dices, supongo que habría que ir al Ecomuseo de Samuño:

Visita al ECOMUSEO MINERO VALLE DE SAMUÑO (2013) - YouTube

Pero tampoco. Además de que es un estilo arquitectónico más antiguo, quizás más para amantes del steampunk o algo así, en este caso aunque es la instalación industrial sin cuadros ni murales ni nada, ya no está en uso industrial, ahora es un mero museo para que la gente lo vea. Ya no tiene ese componente de uso industrial en activo de antaño.

Un saludo.


----------



## Scire (3 Nov 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Podría parecer arte objetivista pero...no lo es.
> 
> ¿Por qué no lo es?: Porque el ADORNAR POR ADORNAR fue condenado por la Sra. Rand en "El Manantial".
> 
> ...



Concuerdo con que hay obras que, por su propia naturaleza, imponen, mientras que hay otras cuya decoración es ridícula, como las de las primeras imágenes.

Sin embargo, ¿la función decorativa no es, acaso, una función tan válida como la de bombear agua? ¿Por qué algo no puede servir únicamente al goce estético, tal como un sofá sirve para dar acomodo?


----------



## Alcazar (11 Nov 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Gracias este hilo, me leí El Manantial. Me encantó y el mismo dia que lo terminé me metí con La Maldición de Atlas. El problema es que esté último libro me parece lento y coñazo, tanto que abandoné su lectura cuando llevaba un 8% leido, aunque tres meses después la volví a retomar estimulado por una referencia al libro que leí en alguna parte.
> 
> Actualmente voy por el 20% y me está costando forzarme a leerlo. Lo veo demasiado extenso y que nunca pasa nada. Lo leo en un kindle y en inglés (voy mas lento por ello), y cuesta horrores que el marcado de lectura suba un 1%.
> 
> ...



Me auto cito para decir que continué con la lectura y a partir de lo del motor la cosa se empieza a poner interesante.

Actually, veo muchas similitudes entre lo que se narra en el libro y la realidad actual.

Pablo Iglesias = Wesley Mouch? :8:


----------



## DONK (16 Nov 2014)

El objetivismo es la ausencia de pasion y por tanto de la felicidad,que cosa mas sosa en general,hay cosas que estan bien pero no me extraña que estuviera considerado una secta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Nov 2014)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Pablo Iglesias = Wesley Mouch? :8:



Sí.

Y los Podemitas son los _Looters and Moochers_.

Pero si quiere usted ver un país aún más parecido a los USA distópicos de "Atlas Shrugged" estudie cómo esta Venezuela a día de hoy.


----------



## H. Roark (16 Nov 2014)

Novedades de Peter Frost sobre la tendencia genética hacia el altruismo e individualismo, y una mayor empatía emociaonal, entre los europeos respecto a otra poblaciones más basadas en las relaciones de parentesco donde esos rasgos eran en cambio contraproducentes y no se fueron extendiendo por selección natural, o lo hicieron menos:

Evo and Proud: We are not equally empathic

---------- Post added 16-nov-2014 at 17:10 ----------




Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Me auto cito para decir que continué con la lectura y a partir de lo del motor la cosa se empieza a poner interesante.
> 
> Actually, veo muchas similitudes entre lo que se narra en el libro y la realidad actual.
> 
> Pablo Iglesias = Wesley Mouch? :8:



Yo lo identificaría mucho más con Ellsworth Monkton Toohey.


----------



## Kozak (16 Nov 2014)

El Cuidador dijo:


> El objetivismo es la ausencia de pasion y por tanto de la felicidad,que cosa mas sosa en general,hay cosas que estan bien pero no me extraña que estuviera considerado una secta.



Las sectas se basan precisamente en la sentimentalidad y el irracionalismo. Sin ser yo objetivista (me parece excesivamente progre) considero que el marxismo es más merecedor de la consideración de secta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Dic 2014)

En "Los Enemigos de El Comercio" Antonio Escohotado recuerda (Tomo II) que Marx hablaba explícitamente de su movimiento como una *"Religión Política"*.


----------



## Kozak (2 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En "Los Enemigos de El Comercio" Antonio Escohotado recuerda (Tomo II) que Marx hablaba explícitamente de su movimiento como una *"Religión Política"*.



Recordemos a qué se dedicaba el abuelo paterno de Marx.


----------



## Bizarro Man (2 Dic 2014)

*De los pocos Hilos de la Guarderia que mereceria la pena leerse enteros. Lo mejor del Foro Esta aqui.* 


Desgraciadamente, no he podido leerlo entero. 



Dicho lo cual, me gustaria saber que pensaria la pequeña *Ayn Rand *del Mundo Actual.... de Apple, Calatrava, el Porno de hoy en dia tan variado como infinito, de las Revueltas Raciales...... y por que no, de estas imagenes. .....

Si he de ser reportado, y llegado el caso, baneado por ello, no dude un segundo en hacerlo, en mi infinita Vulgaridad de Ser Humano que deberia haber aprovechado mi Potencial Humano 1.000 veces mas lo asumire con Soledad y Justicia. Y cual Justo Castigo.


----------



## Farmatón (2 Dic 2014)

Bizarro Man dijo:


>



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D0wv2021oI


----------



## individualina (2 Dic 2014)

Decimus dijo:


> AYN que libro me recomiendas para introducirme en la filosofia de Ayn Rand.
> 
> 
> ¿Un libro que sea suyo directamente? ¿Una revision sistematica de su filosofia por otro autor?
> ...



Yo te recomendaría El Manifiesto Romántico antes que alguna de sus novelas.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 21:58 ----------

Me subo a este hilo sumamente interesante, amigos


----------



## ferengi (4 Dic 2014)

Nathaniel Branden 1930-2014 | James Peron

Creo que viene bien ponerlo en este hilo.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (4 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> Y los Podemitas son los _Looters and Moochers_.
> 
> Pero si quiere usted ver un país aún más parecido a los USA distópicos de "Atlas Shrugged" estudie cómo esta Venezuela a día de hoy.



Los personajes de sus novelas son tan simples que no lograréis encajar un ser humano real en ninguno de ellos. El la vida no hay nadie bueno buenísimo ni nadie malo malísimo, menudo maniqueísmo que se gastaba la muy diva. Ya puestos podríais intentar encajar personajes de actualidad con el universo Disney.

Y por cierto, la estética funcional ya existía antes de que Ayn Rand naciera, igual que el resto de su "filosofía", la pobre estaba ausente el día que hablaron de Aristóteles en la escuela y pensó: ¿Cómo puedo ser tan lista que nadie se haya dado cuenta de esto? 

Pésima novelista y un fraude de filósofa.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2014 at 12:53 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El objetivismo, si su máxima consiste en "ser útil" (a grandes rasgos) no seria una filosofía de vida, seria una ideología... Pues una filosofía requeriría una praxis... Praxis ligadas a circunstancias históricas/socioeconómicas... La praxis consistiría en el hecho de que seamos útiles para los demas... No es un derecho ser util, es el resultado de una serie de causas externas al indivoduo.
> 
> Las uvas de la ira... Ese es un ejemplo de lo que estoy diciendo. Los ciudadanos buscando trabajo e incapaces de encontrarlo.



Coño pero es que comparar a Steinbeck con Ayn Rand es como comparar a Cervantes con Tolkien. Uno refleja una realidad palpable y la otra una fantasía muy personal.


----------



## Kozak (4 Dic 2014)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Los personajes de sus novelas son tan simples que no lograréis encajar un ser humano real en ninguno de ellos. El la vida no hay nadie bueno buenísimo ni nadie malo malísimo, menudo maniqueísmo que se gastaba la muy diva. Ya puestos podríais intentar encajar personajes de actualidad con el universo Disney.
> 
> Y por cierto, la estética funcional ya existía antes de que Ayn Rand naciera, igual que el resto de su "filosofía", *la pobre estaba ausente el día que hablaron de Aristóteles en la escuela* y pensó: ¿Cómo puedo ser tan lista que nadie se haya dado cuenta de esto?
> 
> ...



Pues para estar ausente, bien que lo cita y lo pone por las nubes (ella misma decía que el objetivismo no es más que aristotelismo puesto al día):



> *If there is a philosophical Atlas who carries the whole of Western civilization on his shoulders, it is Aristotle.* He has been opposed, misinterpreted, misrepresented, and—like an axiom—used by his enemies in the very act of denying him. Whatever intellectual progress men have achieved rests on his achievements.
> 
> Aristotle may be regarded as the cultural barometer of Western history. *Whenever his influence dominated the scene, it paved the way for one of history’s brilliant eras; whenever it fell, so did mankind.* The Aristotelian revival of the thirteenth century brought men to the Renaissance. The intellectual counter-revolution turned them back toward the cave of his antipode: Plato.
> 
> ...



Y después sigue babeando sobre ese cáncer del pensamiento occidental, como todos los filósofos.


----------



## Scire (4 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Y después sigue babeando sobre ese cáncer del pensamiento occidental, como todos los filósofos.



Mira que suelo respetar todos tus comentarios, pero si así calificas a Aristóteles, o tienes una razón que todo el mundo desconoce para descalificarlo o es que no has leído de él ni una sola página, sino que lo conoces, a lo sumo, por alguna triste referencia de Carl Sagan.


----------



## ferengi (6 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfUJ7w8Sw8o


----------



## Kozak (6 Dic 2014)

Scire dijo:


> Mira que suelo respetar todos tus comentarios, pero si así calificas a Aristóteles, o tienes una razón que todo el mundo desconoce para descalificarlo o es que no has leído de él ni una sola página, sino que lo conoces, a lo sumo, por alguna triste referencia de Carl Sagan.



He leído más de lo que debería. Pero no de Aristóteles, o de su maestro, o de Filosofía, sino en general. Tengo la mente ya totalmente destrozada de toda la mierda que he leído, y sólo me medio recupero cuando hallo un Nietzsche o un Wittgenstein que me dan una colleja y me derriban esos falsos ídolos. Pero vamos, no es más que el tomarme otra cerveza más para quitarme la resaca, un alivio temporal que en realidad agrava el problema.

Simplemente la Filosofía es toda ella un mal sucedáneo de la religión para pueblos sin alma. La gente decente cuando se quiere poner trascendental abandona toda pretensión de que la mente racional sea capaz de aprehender la realidad. Pero vinieron los señoritos griegos, y nos trajeron la Filosofía, que junto con la democracia y los coñazos homéricos deberían haber sido relegados al vertedero de la Historia hace mucho, y su supervivencia no es más que un argumento en favor de los que piensan que el ser humano es estúpido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> He leído más de lo que debería. Pero no de Aristóteles, o de su maestro, o de Filosofía, sino en general. Tengo la mente ya totalmente destrozada de toda la mierda que he leído



¿Y por qué le parece una mierda Aristóteles?

Al Estagirita se le ha llamado "Río de Oro". ¿Qué ha encontrado usted tan malo en sus escritos?

---------- Post added 06-dic-2014 at 23:24 ----------




ferengi dijo:


> Nathaniel Branden 1930-2014*|*James Peron
> 
> Creo que viene bien ponerlo en este hilo.



Oh, Dios.

Ha fallecido Nathaniel Branden.

El Sr. Branden fue amante y "heredero intelectual" de Ayn Rand durante unos 15 años.

Una persona encantadora y altamente inteligente, y "amable" donde Ayn Rand tenía "aristas".

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkJRCvItQ9c

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KZUKJjgCqg

He leído tanto de y sobre el Sr. Branden que es casi como si se me hubiese muerto un conocido. 

Descanse en paz.


----------



## UsuarioDeBurbuja (7 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> He leído más de lo que debería. Pero no de Aristóteles, o de su maestro, o de Filosofía, sino en general. Tengo la mente ya totalmente destrozada de toda la mierda que he leído, y sólo me medio recupero cuando hallo un Nietzsche o un Wittgenstein que me dan una colleja y me derriban esos falsos ídolos. Pero vamos, no es más que el tomarme otra cerveza más para quitarme la resaca, un alivio temporal que en realidad agrava el problema.
> 
> *Simplemente la Filosofía es toda ella un mal sucedáneo de la religión para pueblos sin alma.* La gente decente cuando se quiere poner trascendental abandona toda pretensión de que la mente racional sea capaz de aprehender la realidad. Pero vinieron los señoritos griegos, y nos trajeron la Filosofía (Diógenes Laercio en "Vidas, opiniones y sentencias de los filósofos más ilustres" indica que algunos griegos sostenían que la Filosofía tuvo su origen entre los bárbaros, aunque el propio autor se opone a esta opinión), que junto con la democracia (hecho curioso: tanto Aristóteles como Platón criticaron la Democracia) y los coñazos homéricos (la obra de Homero es la base de la Civilización Occidental...) deberían haber sido relegados al vertedero de la Historia hace mucho, y su supervivencia no es más que un argumento en favor de los que piensan que el ser humano es estúpido.



La Filosofía no, la Metafísica. Fijáte en la obra (que nos ha llegado) de Aristóteles:



> 1. Lógica
> 
> (1a) Categorías (Categoriae)
> (16a) De la interpretación (De interpretatione)
> ...



Quítale su tratado de Metafísica (del griego μετὰ φυσική, «más allá de la física») y te darás cuenta de que el resto pertenece a la Ciencia (social o pura según que caso). Lo mismo para el caso de los demás filósofos de la antigüa Grecia. Solo dedicaban una parte de su tiempo a divagar de asuntos metafísicos. La Metafísica pretende ser la Ciencia de lo que pueda haber más allá de lo material, lo que trasciende la fisis o naturaleza. 

Como buena parte del método científico consiste en demostrar las hipótesis que pretenden constituirse como Ciencia; y puesto que las elucubraciones metafísicas son por definición indemostrables (en tanto en cuanto sus vicisitudes no tienen conexión alguna con el mundo sensible) no se le considera Ciencia sino pseudociencia. Al mismo nivel que la astrología, por ejemplo.



Spoiler






> Comprobamos como ya Newton especificaba su propia obra como "Filosofía *Natural*" (Ciencia, en este caso Física (naturaleza) porque hay una diferencia significativa entre Filosofía Natural (Ciencia) y Filosofía sobrenatural o Metafísica. Y Newton y sus contempóraneos la tenían bien entendida. Esto no quiere decir para nada que Newton y todos los ilustrados despreciaran de algún modo la Metafísica, precisamente algunos de ellos fueron muy religiosos.
> 
> Para los antigüos griegos la Filosofía englobaba lo Natural y lo Sobrenatural. Ciencia más Metáfisica. Razón más Mito.







— Si a la Filosofía (ιλος (/philos/=amor) y σοφος (/sofos/=sabiduría)) de hace 2 milenios le quitas la Metafísica (que hoy día reconocemos como pseudociencia) te queda como resultado las distintas Ciencias actuales. Destacando la Física, la Lógica y la Matemática, siendo todas estas áreas de la Ciencia, entre muchas otras, cultivadas por Filosófos de la Antigüedad.

— Si a lo que en tiempos presentes llamamos Filosofía le quitas la Metafísica no te queda nada. Todo el discurso del ser, la nada, etcétera.

Tanto la Filosofía como la Religión se sirven de la Metafísica. 

— Si a una Religión en concreto le quitas la Metafísica te quedan un sistema de valores (deontología o ciencia de la moral), una Filosofía Práctica. Una moral determinada. Si acaso, aunque esto es ya opinión personal, la mejor opción sería escoger ser Agnóstico en temas metafísicos (existencia de Dios, etc) a la vez que se mantiene una moral tradicional, que, a diferencia de la Metafísica (muy variable dentro de las distintas religiones), suele poseer una misma estructura universal a través de la Historia.

— Si a las degeneradas Religiones de hoy día les quitas la metafísica no te queda nada, debido a la carencia de moralidad subyacente. Decadencia de Occidente lo llaman. En todo caso el residuo no es más que una moralidad amoral y una cultura de la Muerte. Una contradicción en sí misma.

Kant ya discutió este mismo tema en su "*Prolegómenos a toda metafísica futura que pueda presentarse como Ciencia*" en 1783. Todavía hoy seguimos a la espera de una metafísica que pueda presentarse como Ciencia.

Ayn Rand, al igual que todos los materialistas contemporáneos, se opuso a la Metafísica.

El debate entre filósofos metafísicos y antimetafísicos está a la orden del día. La metafísica filosófica ha seguido un desarrollo paralelo al de la teología religiosa. Cada vez son más quienes las critican, ambas se encuentran en franca decadencia respecto al popular materialismo antimetafísico. La metafísica religiosa en general es constantemente ridiculizada por gran parte de los ateos y filósofos por el carácter pseudocientífico que se le atribuye. 

Sin embargo, no pocos han sido los que han visto la causa de los actuales problemas de falta de moralidad y natalidad en el mundo entero, pero especialmente en Occidente (que de continuar en esta línea terminará por desaparecer), precisamente en la ausencia de la moral tradicional propia de la Religión. Y de cualquier manera hay que reconocer que esto es verdad por mucho que la razón de uno se oponga a la Metafísica. 

Aunque realmente la moralidad y Metafísica sean (como señalé anteriormente) partes independientes de la Religión, ambas son atacadas por parte de los enemigos de Occidente, particularmente. El fin parece ser la destrucción de los eurodescendientes. Y en esta situación más vale no criticar la Religión de las familias tradicionales europeas, por muy negativo que sea el critero que uno tenga acerca de la Metafísica y lo estúpido que le parezcan sus creencias; debido a su labor de apoyo a nuestra civilización. Al fin y al cabo ellos la mantienen y perpetuan más que los que solo usan la Razón en su vida. Por eso abogo por la tenencia de hijos así como el respeto hacia los cristianos.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2014)

Es que los asuntos trascendentales no se razonan, se indagan mediante la práctica teniendo a la razón como mero asistente, y las herramientas hay que buscarlas casi que exclusivamente en otras tradiciones, que las han conservado más aunque no sean propiedad de ellas solamente.


----------



## RBU o madmax (7 Dic 2014)

He dejado de leer aqui:



> ¡Qué liberación!: Se acabaron los perniciosísimos eslóganes de "el amor es ciego", "me enamoré a primera vista", "soy desafortunado en amores", "la chica de mi vida no se fija en mí", "nunca me abandones", "te querré siempre hagas lo que hagas", "el amor es incondicional" y VIRUS MENTALES similares que "secuestran" su "sistema operativo" y no le permiten a usted vivir su vida.
> 
> Toda esta BASURA MENTAL es la que nos hace sufrir en el amor. El Objetivismo será el Antivirus que depure su Sistema Operativo emocional de todos esos troyanos y que ponga su "ordenador emocional" a trabajar PARA usted, no CONTRA usted.



No es mas que un mecanismo de supervivencia para no aceptar la realidad: Que jode no poder disfrutar de el verdadero nectar de la vida (chicas en la flor de calidad maxima como La Pechotes) por que son geneticamente basura no tienen ningun estatus social para poder atraer a mujeres de ese calibre genetico.
Si no pueden mantener relaciones sexuales sin proteccion con diosas de 18 suicidense.






Ayn Rand: Objetivamente un vendehumos.


----------



## Kozak (7 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué le parece una mierda Aristóteles?
> 
> Al Estagirita se le ha llamado "Río de Oro". ¿Qué ha encontrado usted tan malo en sus escritos?
> 
> ...



Descanse en paz.

A Aristóteles lo que le encuentro de malo es más que sus cagadas (que las tuvo y muchas), el hecho de que sus fanboys retrasaran el desarrollo de la ciencia durante casi 2000 años. La gente le echa la culpa al cristianismo, pero en realidad los que acabaron con ese atraso fueron Copérnico (un cura católico) y Galileo (un devoto de misa y comunión diarias). Es el aristotelismo lo que nos ha retrasado. Y con esto no me declaro platónico, que es peor aún. Simplemente en la disputa entre platonismo y aristotelismo éste fue el que ganó, los platónicos me hieden aún más y deberían ser prohibidas sus obras, en vez de meramente exorcizadas de los currículos.



Usu-Ario dijo:


> La Filosofía no, la Metafísica. Fijáte en la obra (que nos ha llegado) de Aristóteles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que yo ataco a la Metafísica en tanto que cáncer que ha sustituido a la moralidad tradicional, destruyéndola. Yo no abogo por meramente destruir la Metafísica, ya digo que es sólo un sucedáneo de la religión. Y para mierda de metadona, nos metemos opiáceos de los buenos. A base de Metafísica sólo se consiguen coñazos de Heidegger y chorradas posmodernas, con la religión se levantan la catedral de Burgos, la oda a la vida retirada, la Giralda y la Misa del Papa Marcelo.


----------



## UsuarioDeBurbuja (7 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Es que yo ataco a *la Metafísica en tanto que cáncer que ha sustituido a la moralidad tradicional, destruyéndola*. Yo no abogo por meramente destruir la Metafísica, ya digo que es sólo un sucedáneo de la religión. Y para mierda de metadona, nos metemos opiáceos de los buenos. A base de Metafísica sólo se consiguen coñazos de *Heidegger* y chorradas posmodernas, con la religión se levantan la catedral de Burgos, la oda a la vida retirada, la Giralda y la Misa del Papa Marcelo. (Sí, pero la Metafísica y Religión son inseparables, la Religión incluye la Metafísica)



Hagamos un par de distinciones temporales:

En el pasado:

Distintas metafísicas según la Religión o Filosofía de cada pueblo o persona.
Una moral tradicional más o menos universal en toda la Historia.
Hoy día:

Antimetafísica. Rechazo total a cualquier creencia sobrenatural por no ser científica. No hay corpus teologico ni ontológico actual. Está todo negado de base. Nihilismo extremo.
Relativismo moral. Ya no existe ninguna verdad absoluta y por tanto la moralidad anterior no es aceptable. Reemplazo de esta por la degeneración ininterrumpida que sufrimos. 


Spoiler



La corrupción de la moralidad es un proceso continuo, y por ello lo que hoy conocemos por moralidad actual no será la misma que haya dentro de unos años. 

Poco a poco avanzamos hasta lo que no hace mucho era impensable. Por ejemplo, la pedofilia ya está empezando a verse con buenos ojos por parte de los que apoyan la moralidad degenerada. Los comentarios que se hacen en algunos hilos son prueba de ello. El argumento principal de estos enemigos de la especie humana es la libertad.




La "Metafísica actual" no puede tener culpa alguna de la actual situación moral de Occidente porque no existe tal cosa, es Antimetafísica pura.

Las metafísicas de toda la vida no pueden tener culpa de la moralidad prevalente puesto que las doctrinas metafísicas siempre fueron un buen complemento para una moral positiva común, por lo que no cabe que la "Metafísica haya sustituido a la moralidad tradicional, destruyéndola". No se entiende una Metafísica ortodoxa destruya la moral con la que siempre ha ido codo con con codo.

Ninguno de los conceptos que podamos tener de la Metafísica puede tener culpa alguna de la moral contemporánea. Esta última es un terrible invento de pertubadas mentes.

Los filósofos que tanto critican la Metafísica son los mismos que luego critican la moral y viceversa. Están en contra de ambos, son mayoritamente ateos. Me refiero a los materialistas filósoficos, con especial mención a Nietzsche. 

De él (entre todos los materialistas) surgió el germen más tajantamente antimetafísico (y en consecuencia, antireligioso, aunque él parece ser que solo centró sus esfuerzos en denigrar el cristianismo) que indirectamente llevó a la Escuela de Frankfurt. Toda esa letanía de pseudointelectuales creadores de la Teoría Crítica le debían tanto a Marx como a Nietzsche, aunque este último apenas lo reconocieran.

Otro forero ya señaló este hecho. Nietzsche profería algo así como que el cristianismo surgía del error de la metafísica dogmatica de Parménides. Así que destruyamos el cristianismo por ser metafísico-dogmatico e instauremos el ateísmo ¿no? Pero (y aquí viene la pega) se da la circunstancia de que toda la civilización Occidental tiene bases metafísicas. Arrebátaselas y destruirás Occidente y a los occidentales. Quizás Nietzsche no lo pretendiera directamente pero su pensamiento ayudó mucho a los enemigos de su "superhombre" ateo y germánico. Los marxistas de todo tipo no dudan en definirse orgullosamente como nihilistas.

Respecto a Heidegger cabe decir que en el vemos el intento más reciente de refundación de la Metafísica, dado que fue de los pocos filósofos que desde la Ilustración tuvo en buena consideración la Metafísica.

De Heidegger se suele conocer sobre todo la influencia que sobre él tuvo Nietzsche. Pero hay una diferencia gigantesca entre ambos. Heidegger apoyaba la Metafísica e intentó crear una Metafìsica válida en tanto que Nietzsche no. Me atrevería a decir que fue uno de los pocos filósofos modernos que abordo la Metafísica a lo largo de la Historia criticándola y denostando la tradición filosófica para definir una más oportuna Metafísica según sus ideas (que en todo lo demás son similares a las de Nietzsche).



Spoiler



*Necesidad de una destrucción de la Historia de la Metafísica​*
La historia de la metafísica se caracteriza porque no tiene en cuenta la diferencia ontológica entre ser y ente, y por su olvido de la pregunta por el ser. 

Heidegger pretende retrotraerse a la experiencia originaria de la que parte ese olvido del ser, lo que le obliga a volver a Aristóteles. A partir de él, el olvido del ser se perpetúa en la reformulación escolástica de la ontología griega, en la filosofía del cogitocartesiano, en la filosofía trascendental kantiana y en el sujeto absoluto de Hegel.

Si queremos plantear por fin la pregunta por el ser, será necesario destruir todas “las capas” de las que se ha ido recubriendo paulatinamente la tradición. Esta destrucción es, tal como la entiende Heidegger, una de las etapas del método fenomenológico, y no tiene un sentido meramente negativo, sino que consiste en una reconstrucción crítica de los conceptos ontológicos heredados de la tradición.

Sólo mediante este diálogo crítico con la tradición se hará posible el intento de una auténtica ontología; en concreto, el de la ontología fundamental. A su vez, para llevar a cabo esta averiguación histórica es necesario un momento previo en que se dé cuenta de la temporalidad e historicidad del Dasein: sólo así éste podrá apropiarse de forma productiva de la tradición.

*Fuente:* http://pendientedemigracion.ucm.es/centros/cont/descargas/documento9937.pdf



Por último... Unos años más tarde, la acertada visión de Gramsci de que para instaurar el comunismo en Occidente hace falta destruir sus fundamentos (religión, patria, familia, etc), más el Marxismo Cultural (culmen de la Teoría Crítica, la Antimetafísica y el materialismo filosófico), dos guerras mundiales por en medio que ganaron los 'modernistas', un financiamento a espuertas para la difusión de doctrinas dañinas para Occidente, unos férreros medios de manipulación masiva, un adoctrinamiento desde la infancia hasta la muerte en tesis destructivas, un relativismo moral que conlleva una degeneración mora continua sin precendentes, inmigración masiva, propaganda de todo tipo menos buena... Y aquí estamos.



Spoiler


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Dic 2014)

Ya van varias veces que leo a gente en principio inteligente, despreciarlo revelando o bien no haberlo entendido o valorado ni ponderado quién fue Aristóteles.

Padre del empirismo y la inducción, del estudio de la biología, de la estructura social de los animales, de las constituciones y las formas de gobernarse, de la lógica formal...

Na hombre, poca cosa.

Aristóteles es Occidente.


----------



## Kozak (7 Dic 2014)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ya van varias veces que leo a gente en principio inteligente, despreciarlo revelando o bien no haberlo entendido o valorado ni ponderado quién fue Aristóteles.
> 
> Padre del empirismo y la inducción, del estudio de la biología, de la estructura social de los animales, de las constituciones y las formas de gobernarse, de la lógica formal...
> 
> ...



Todo eso eran cosas que tomó de otros, simplemente no sobrevivieron sus textos. La lógica formal, Pitágoras y Tales. El empirismo y la inducción, son anteriores también, la contribución de Aristóteles es la nociva idea de la mente como palimpsesto, como _tabula rasa_. El estudio de la Biología... no me joda, un tipo que fue incapaz de contarle los dientes a su mujer (so much for empiricism) y estuvimos 1000 años creyendo que ellas tenían menos piños que nosotros. Por no hablar de la circulación de la sangre, no se le llegó a ocurrir calcular cuánta sangre hay que generar a lo largo del día.

En cuanto a las constituciones y formas de gobernarse, gran contribución la suya: todavía no sabemos cómo carajo hacerlo. Ni sabremos, porque con estos mimbres sólo da para hacer un mal canasto.

Aristóteles será Occidente, sí. Su parte peor, junto con su maestro Platón y todos los demás sofistas. Pues eso son los filósofos, todos y cada uno de ellos: sofistas, vendedores de humo y charlatanes que no tienen "skin in the game".


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Todo eso eran cosas que tomó de otros, simplemente no sobrevivieron sus textos. La lógica formal, Pitágoras y Tales. El empirismo y la inducción, son anteriores también, la contribución de Aristóteles es la nociva idea de la mente como palimpsesto, como _tabula rasa_. El estudio de la Biología... no me joda, un tipo que fue incapaz de contarle los dientes a su mujer (so much for empiricism) y estuvimos 1000 años creyendo que ellas tenían menos piños que nosotros. Por no hablar de la circulación de la sangre, no se le llegó a ocurrir calcular cuánta sangre hay que generar a lo largo del día.
> 
> En cuanto a las constituciones y formas de gobernarse, gran contribución la suya: todavía no sabemos cómo carajo hacerlo. Ni sabremos, porque con estos mimbres sólo da para hacer un mal canasto.
> 
> Aristóteles será Occidente, sí. Su parte peor, junto con su maestro Platón y todos los demás sofistas. Pues eso son los filósofos, todos y cada uno de ellos: sofistas, vendedores de humo y charlatanes que no tienen "skin in the game".



Lugares comunes+principio de la vulgarización (y alguno más) goebbelsiano a tope de power+falsedades

Así no lo vas a bajar del puesto que ocupa en la historia del pensamiento humano


----------



## Kozak (7 Dic 2014)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Lugares comunes+principio de la vulgarización (y alguno más) goebbelsiano a tope de power+falsedades
> 
> Así no lo vas a bajar del puesto que ocupa en la historia del pensamiento humano



No pretendo redactar un tratado de Filosofía (convirtiéndome hipócritamente en aquello que detesto). Me conformo con ir sembrando dudas y que por sí solas al cabo del tiempo hagan que las personas de bien se den cuenta de la mierda que es el pensamiento filosófico.

Quiá, me conformo hasta con que los fanboys de algún charlatán de estos no nos deje otra vez dos milenios atrasados.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> No pretendo redactar un tratado de Filosofía (convirtiéndome hipócritamente en aquello que detesto). Me conformo con ir sembrando dudas y que por sí solas al cabo del tiempo hagan que las personas de bien se den cuenta de la mierda que es el pensamiento filosófico.
> 
> Quiá, me conformo hasta con que los fanboys de algún charlatán de estos no nos deje otra vez dos milenios atrasados.



Es que Aristóteles no es el filósofo al uso. No es Zenon de Citio ni Epicuro. Tampoco es Platón.

La virtud de Aristóteles es la de descubrir la _tekné_ de mucho. Los mecanismos y las relaciones de causalidad que se dan en la política, en la retórica, de la poética, de la comedia, de la biología, de la ética o de la lógica. 

Decir que el primer biólogo/politólogo/lógico de verdad de la Historia no vale porque no le contó el número de piezas dentales a la mujer en el boquino es como decir que Newton era un don nadie como científico por dedicarse durante décadas a una patraña como la alquimia.


----------



## Kozak (7 Dic 2014)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Es que Aristóteles no es el filósofo al uso. No es Zenon de Citio ni Epicuro. Tampoco es Platón.
> 
> La virtud de Aristóteles es la de descubrir la _tekné_ de mucho. Los mecanismos y las relaciones de causalidad que se dan en la política, en la retórica, de la poética, de la comedia, de la biología, de la ética o de la lógica.
> 
> Decir que el primer biólogo/politólogo/lógico de verdad de la Historia no vale porque no le contó el número de piezas dentales a la mujer en el boquino es como decir que Newton era un don nadie como científico por dedicarse durante décadas a una patraña como la alquimia.



Es que como científico Newton no era gran cosa: todo lo realmente bueno que hizo lo robó o lo descubrieron otros al mismo tiempo que él, como Leibniz. Aparte de que sólo publicó lo que descubría por dinero o por joder a otros.

En suma, un perfecto hijoputa inglés.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> El estudio de la Biología... no me joda, un tipo que fue incapaz de contarle los dientes a su mujer (so much for empiricism) y estuvimos 1000 años creyendo que ellas tenían menos piños que nosotros



Nadie ha dicho que Aristóteles fuese infalible.

Edison estuvo intentando construir una máquina para hablar con los muertos. ¿Les resta eso mérito a la Bombilla o al Gramófono?

Steve Jobs era un egocéntrico insoportable. ¿Es por eso el Macintosh de 1984 un hito menor?​
Y una cosa es Aristóteles y otra cosa son los abusos del Aristotelismo, que se convirtió en dogma durante milenios...pero es no es culpa deAristóteles.


----------



## JuanNoElbautista (10 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que Aristóteles fuese infalible.
> 
> Edison estuvo intentando construir una máquina para hablar con los muertos. ¿Les resta eso mérito a la Bombilla o al Gramófono?
> 
> ...



Aristoteles y d+ ralea eran pedófilos, abusaban de menores y de su poder

yo ahora le enseño cosas a mi vecinito de 13 años y aunque aprenda conmigo me llevan preso

vaig a la merda, si las espanyas fueran un estat democratic a la preso estarias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kozak (10 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que Aristóteles fuese infalible.
> 
> Edison estuvo intentando construir una máquina para hablar con los muertos. ¿Les resta eso mérito a la Bombilla o al Gramófono?
> 
> ...



Edison fue otro que no inventó nada, sino que supo aprovecharse del sistema de patentes (en suma, del poder del Estado) para sajar vivos a otros que fueron los que realmente los inventaron. La bombilla la inventó Swan (en este caso tuvo tan poca base la patente de Edison que tuvo que tragar y montar una sociedad en comandita, la Ediswan), el gramófono es de Emil Berliner... lo único que realmente inventó Edison fue la silla eléctrica.

El Macintosh tampoco introdujo nada nuevo: todo había sido inventado ya por la Xerox. Hay una escena de Piratas de Silicon Valley muy ilustrativa entre Jobs y Gates (otro que tal). El Macintosh era tan solo un juguete bonito con el que hacer cosas era aparentemente sencillo, pero ay de ti como quisieras verle las tripas a tu tostadora beis.

Mucho mayor hito es el Unix de Bell Labs de 1969-70. Un par de programadores con tiempo libre quisieron portar un juego a una "minicomputadora" que tenían abandonada en un rincón. Y acabaron creando la base de la computación moderna, el lenguaje de programación C, los paradigmas de "todo es un archivo" y "cada programa debe hacer una sola cosay hacerlo bien".

A base de tratar de ganar dinero con el software sólo se han inventado los pantallazos azules y las bombitas de Mac.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por "dinero" de un modo o de otro estan cruzados la mayor parte de las genialidades del ser humano... Algo se descubrió porque alguien tenia un interes comercial, politico, economico... Y en ese contexto, que nada tiene que ver con "el placer del saber" u otras bobadas se da lugar a algo "nuevo" que revoluciona lo que hay... *Si en la industria automovilística no hubiese accionistas, dividendos, no se produciria cambio de ningun tipo*... O si no hubiese algun tipo de "necesidad" politica en un sistema de economia centralizada mas de lo mismo... Porque si no se produce nada.
> 
> Colon descubrió America buscando especias... (le interesaba un cojon tanto a el como a Magallanes "probar" nada)... Y esas expediciciones no podrian producirse si no hubiese intereses economicos detrás.



Precisamente el anquilosamiento de la industria se produce en el momento en que hay que andarse con los accionistas, dividendos y tal. Cuando los MBA desplazan a los pioneros (lo que dichos MBA llaman "madurez del mercado") está todo el pescado vendido.

No voy a ser tan gilipollas de defender el "saber por el saber". Pero quien hace las cosas para hacerse millonario rara vez innova. El que innova suele ser el que se conforma con ganarse bien la vida haciendo aquéllo que le divierte. Daimler o Benz no querían establecer un monopolio de la automoción, sino crear los mejores motores posibles. Royce no quería hacerse millonario, quería hacer el mejor coche que el dinero pudiera comprar, sin compromisos. Ford se hizo millonario, pero jamás hizo pública su compañía: tenía una visión muy concreta de qué clase de coche necesitaba el pueblo de los EEUU y para ello tener que lidiar con financieros era un obstáculo. Ya le habían echado de dos empresas que él había fundado (una de las cuales se acabó convirtiendo en la Cadillac).


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Dic 2014)

Kozak ya se habló del tema, la tirria que le tienes a la filosofía es tu problema, si no has generado tu propia visión coherente y práctica de la realidad la culpa no la tienen los filósofos o pensadores que hayas leído, y si la has generado, no tienes razón alguna pra guardarles rencor, todo lo contrario.

No sé porqué te amargas. 

En una cosa si andas bien encaminado, demasiada verborrea sin conexión con la realidad acaba convirtiéndose en un mojón mental que no vale para nada, pero eso, si se da, es sobre todo en los filósofos modernos, no precisamente en loas antiguos de toda época y lugar.


----------



## H. Roark (12 Dic 2014)

Un par de links sobre el altruismo que igual te interesan, Aynrandiano:

Altruismo patológico. Cuando la ayuda hace daño | Cultura 3.0

Altruismo sesgado y altruismo patológico, conceptos e implantaciones


----------



## Kozak (12 Dic 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Kozak ya se habló del tema, la tirria que le tienes a la filosofía es tu problema, si no has generado tu propia visión coherente y práctica de la realidad la culpa no la tienen los filósofos o pensadores que hayas leído, y si la has generado, *no tienes razón alguna pra guardarles rencor, todo lo contrario.*
> 
> No sé porqué te amargas.
> 
> En una cosa si andas bien encaminado, demasiada verborrea sin conexión con la realidad acaba convirtiéndose en un mojón mental que no vale para nada, pero eso, si se da, es sobre todo en los filósofos modernos, no precisamente en loas antiguos de toda época y lugar.



Tengo toda la razón para guardárselo por el tiempo desperdiciado, que jamás recuperaré, y la cantidad de gente a la que siguen engañando, con los que tengo que lidiar mal que me pese.

Y los filósofos antiguos lo único que tenían era que al menos sabían escribir. En los modernos al menos ves que están diciendo soplapolleces por lo abstruso que es todo. Pero en los antiguos su falsía está oculta por una capa de aparentes claridad y concisión.


----------



## Fetuccini (12 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _*Dune*_. Reto a cualquiera a encontrar unos "buenos" de película más serios y más impecables que los de esta película:
> 
> Para colmo el misticismo de Dune es...¡tecnológico!. El protagonista _doma_ a los gusanos de arena y construye _aparatos_ para destruir a distancia. Toda la película gira alrededor de una substancia _industrialmente necesari_a para los viajes interestelares.



Reconozco que no he visto la peli, pero en el libro la melange no es eso ni de lejos. Es poco más que una droga súperpotente que tiene al universo esclavizado.

Si algo hace el protagonista es volver atrás en la tecnología: se va con una tribu que poco menos que son salvajes, luchan con cuchillos, no usan escudos, tienen creencias arcaicas. Salvajes muy adaptados tecnológicamente al desierto, sí, pero poco más.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Tengo toda la razón para guardárselo por el tiempo desperdiciado, que jamás recuperaré, y la cantidad de gente a la que siguen engañando, con los que tengo que lidiar mal que me pese.
> 
> Y los filósofos antiguos lo único que tenían era que al menos sabían escribir. En los modernos al menos ves que están diciendo soplapolleces por lo abstruso que es todo. Pero en los antiguos su falsía está oculta por una capa de aparentes claridad y concisión.



esto me recuerda a algunos compañeros de equipo que se enfadaban cada vez que perdíamos y ni siquiera eran disciplinados con el entrenamiento, cuando ganábamos parecían muy felices, como si se lo merecieran.

O cuando hablaba con otros deportistas que entrenaban horas y les decía que si creían razonable esforzarse tanto para que sólo cuente el ganar la medalla, ¿y todas esas horas de esfuerzo, qué pasa con ellas, son tiempo perdido?

Para mí ese tipo de actitudes no tienen sentido. Es como pensar que sólo el dinero genera avances del tipo que sea, es una visión incompleta y sesgada.

Y no digo que asumir los propios errores o consecuencias inesperadas y desagradables de nuestros actos sea fácil.


----------



## Kozak (13 Dic 2014)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esto me recuerda a algunos compañeros de equipo que se enfadaban cada vez que perdíamos y ni siquiera eran disciplinados con el entrenamiento, cuando ganábamos parecían muy felices, como si se lo merecieran.
> 
> O cuando hablaba con otros deportistas que entrenaban horas y les decía que si creían razonable esforzarse tanto para que sólo cuente el ganar la medalla, *¿y todas esas horas de esfuerzo, qué pasa con ellas, son tiempo perdido?*
> 
> ...



Si tu meta es ganar, sí.

Si tu meta es mantenerte sano, no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Dic 2014)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Reconozco que no he visto la peli, pero en el libro la melange no es eso ni de lejos. Es poco más que una droga súperpotente que tiene al universo esclavizado.
> 
> Si algo hace el protagonista es volver atrás en la tecnología: se va con una tribu que poco menos que son salvajes, luchan con cuchillos, no usan escudos, tienen creencias arcaicas. Salvajes muy adaptados tecnológicamente al desierto, sí, pero poco más.



En la película la Especia Melange permite "doblar el espacio y el tiempo". No exactamente que "esclavice", sino que DA PODERES, lo mismo que la tecnología que nos rodea nos da poder...o nos "esclaviza", depende de cómo quieras leer nuestra situación actual: Vivimos más y menor que nunca pero casi todos moriríamos en el pellejo de un cazador-recolector, ya que somos perfectamente inútiles como cazadores o recolectores (incluidos los cazadores federados, que no son nada sin sus armas).

Los "salvajes" aprenden las técnicas de "poder interno" que les enseña Moabdib. hay una SIMBIOSIS entre la adaptación al medio de los Fremen y las enseñanzas del extraño que viene a liderarlos con conocimientos nuevos del mundo exterior.


----------



## H. Roark (15 Dic 2014)

Steven Pinker and Rebecca Newberger Goldstein: The long reach of reason | Talk Video | TED.com


----------



## ferengi (17 Dic 2014)

Interesante articulo del juan de marichi..

Instituto Juan de Mariana: Nathan Branden, 1930-2014


----------



## H. Roark (19 Dic 2014)

Más sobre el altruismo:

The Myth of the Expanding Circle or You Can


----------



## Scire (20 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Tengo toda la razón para guardárselo por el tiempo desperdiciado, que jamás recuperaré, y la cantidad de gente a la que siguen engañando, con los que tengo que lidiar mal que me pese.
> 
> Y los filósofos antiguos lo único que tenían era que al menos sabían escribir. En los modernos al menos ves que están diciendo soplapolleces por lo abstruso que es todo. Pero en los antiguos su falsía está oculta por una capa de aparentes claridad y concisión.



¿Y en qué te basas para afirmar que la filosofía ha atrasado la ciencia? Es una opinión muy común de cientifistas, desde luego infundada. Según estos cientifistas, Platón y Aristóteles frenaron el desarrollo de la ciencia que Leucipo y Demócrito, con su teoría atómica, habían iniciado. Esto es absolutamente falso. Primero, quienes afirman esto no han leído nada de lo poco que queda de estos filósofos; y segundo, el modo de filosofar de estos no era científico, sino puramente especulativo. Aristóteles fue quien abrió el camino a la ciencia empírica y a la lógica.

De hecho, la prueba de que la filosofía no ha sido un freno para la ciencia es que es Europa, siendo el continente donde más filosofía ha habido, es donde se ha generado más ciencia.


----------



## Kozak (20 Dic 2014)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Y en qué te basas para afirmar que la filosofía ha atrasado la ciencia? Es una opinión muy común de cientifistas, desde luego infundada. Según estos cientifistas, Platón y Aristóteles frenaron el desarrollo de la ciencia que Leucipo y Demócrito, con su teoría atómica, habían iniciado. Esto es absolutamente falso. Primero, quienes afirman esto no han leído nada de lo poco que queda de estos filósofos; y segundo, el modo de filosofar de estos no era científico, sino puramente especulativo. Aristóteles fue quien abrió el camino a la ciencia empírica y a la lógica.
> 
> De hecho, la prueba de que la filosofía no ha sido un freno para la ciencia es que es Europa, siendo el continente donde más filosofía ha habido, es donde se ha generado más ciencia.



Falacia cum hoc ergo propter hoc si fuera cierta. Que no lo es porque están China y la India. Simplemente como desconocemos la mayor parte de lo que han hecho, salvo a Confucio, Valmiki y Lao Tsé (si acaso) nos creemos que somos unos filósofos de la polla.


----------



## Kozak (20 Dic 2014)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El colmo no es que Kozak odie la "filosofia" (como un bloque compacto), ademas es que sus afirmaciones en muchos casos tendrian tambien un carácter filosófico. Si alguna vez Kozak ha hablado del futuro, ha hablado de causas concisas, ha hablado de politica, de economia, de moral... Ya esta filosofando... Da igual que no nombre a Aristóteles, porque remiten siempre tales cuestiones a los mismos problemas... Si habla de Dios, ya hay que hablar de que hay que entender por existencia, por causa y por Dios, si habla de moral o de politica hay que ver las circunstancias materiales que rodean a aquello de lo que habla.
> 
> Dentro de una novela hay filosofia a tomar por culo... En una serie de televisión o una pelicula. En las palabras globalización, imperio, nación o persona.



Venga, todo es filosofía. Un plato de cocido también es filosofía.

Muchachos, la filosofía es lo que es. El arte, la ciencia, la política o la religión no son filosofía. Especialmente esto último, o me decís que la filosofía se define por contraposición a lo religioso o me decís que la filosofía tiene componente religiosa, pero las dos cosas a la vez no. Y eso no es filosofía, es lógica.

Venga, ciao. A filosofar a la vía.


----------



## Scire (20 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Falacia cum hoc ergo propter hoc si fuera cierta. Que no lo es porque están China y la India. Simplemente como desconocemos la mayor parte de lo que han hecho, salvo a Confucio, Valmiki y Lao Tsé (si acaso) nos creemos que somos unos filósofos de la polla.



Falacia ad falaciam.

Que en Europa se ha desarrollado una filosofía muy superior a la es un hecho. En Japón, que conozco bien, no se estudia la filosofía oriental, sino los clásicos europeos, porque son muy superiores.

Todavía no he visto ni un argumento tuyo que demuestre que Platón y Aristóteles fueran una rémora para la ciencia. Y seguramente no lo demuestres porque, sencillamente, no es posible.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2014 at 17:14 ----------




Kozak dijo:


> Venga, todo es filosofía. Un plato de cocido también es filosofía.
> 
> Muchachos, la filosofía es lo que es. El arte, la ciencia, la política o la religión no son filosofía. Especialmente esto último, o me decís que la filosofía se define por contraposición a lo religioso o me decís que la filosofía tiene componente religiosa, pero las dos cosas a la vez no. Y eso no es filosofía, es lógica.
> 
> Venga, ciao. A filosofar a la vía.



La filosofía no se contrapone por contraposición a lo religioso. ¿Quién ha dicho eso? ¿Qué concepto de la filosofía tienes? La filosofía tradicionalmente engloba todo saber, aunque hoy en día haya quedado marginada a tratar solo sobre Ética, Epistemología, etc.

Hasta hoy, por cierto, la Lógica sigue siendo estudiada en profundidad en la Filosofía.


----------



## Kozak (20 Dic 2014)

Scire dijo:


> Falacia ad falaciam.
> 
> Que en Europa se ha desarrollado una filosofía muy superior a la es un hecho. En Japón, que conozco bien, no se estudia la filosofía oriental, sino los clásicos europeos, porque son muy superiores.
> 
> ...



Pues menos mal que la estudian, porque lo que demuestra el asunto Sokal es que le hacen muy poco caso.

Mi concepto de la Filosofía es básicamente eso de la ética y la epistemología y todas esas chorradas para diletantes que hay que poner en mayúscula como si fueran ciencias serias. No es necesario poner matemáticas o física en mayúsculas (aunque tampoco está de más) porque sabemos que son conocimiento serio y sirven para conocer la realidad. La filosofía en cambio es un lujo, un ornamento del saber, y para colmo uno de escayola con purpurina. La prueba es que rara vez un filósofo descubre nada nuevo. Si acaso se aprovecha de los descubrimientos realizados por los científicos de verdad para refreírlos y justificar a la luz de ellos sus manías y parafilias particulares. Hobbes, toda la patulea ilustrada rousseauniana, Lacan... Excelentes vendedores de humo.


----------



## Scire (21 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Pues menos mal que la estudian, porque lo que demuestra el asunto Sokal es que le hacen muy poco caso.
> 
> Mi concepto de la Filosofía es básicamente eso de la ética y la epistemología y todas esas chorradas para diletantes que hay que poner en mayúscula como si fueran ciencias serias. No es necesario poner matemáticas o física en mayúsculas (aunque tampoco está de más) porque sabemos que son conocimiento serio y sirven para conocer la realidad. La filosofía en cambio es un lujo, un ornamento del saber, y para colmo uno de escayola con purpurina. La prueba es que rara vez un filósofo descubre nada nuevo. Si acaso se aprovecha de los descubrimientos realizados por los científicos de verdad para refreírlos y justificar a la luz de ellos sus manías y parafilias particulares. Hobbes, toda la patulea ilustrada rousseauniana, Lacan... Excelentes vendedores de humo.



Otra vez evadiendo la respuesta a la pregunta de en qué ha perjudicado la filosofía a la ciencia. Aunque de poco vale insistir, porque no lo puedes hacer.

Descartes, Leibniz, Russell, Wittgenstein, cuyos aportes aún perduran, no son Lacan, Freud y demás pseudociencia.

El concepto de científico hasta hace poco equivalía al de filósofo, hasta que el campo de la filosofía, que antes englobaba a todas las ciencias, fue reduciéndose a lo antes citado, entre otras cosas porque culpa de la excesiva especialización. Hasta el siglo XIX un filósofo lo estudiaba todo: Matemáticas, Física, etc. El mismo Kant adelantó que el Sistema Solar se produjo de una gran nube de gas; su cultura era muchísimo más amplia que la de muchos Nobel de nuestros días, que los sacan de su campo y se ahogan.

Que en el currículum académico de hoy en día sean incompatibles matemáticas y sociología no es tanto culpa de la filosofía como, repito, de la especialización. Un filósofo, una persona que quiere entender el mundo, y que se precie, debería prepararse no solo en Ética y demás cosas que, de tan revueltas, ya nada tienen que ver con los hechos, sino en todas las disciplinas. Entre otras cosas también para que cuatro ingenieros, arrodillados ante la fe de lo que saben de matemáticas, no se dediquen a despotricar sobre cosas que les quedan grandes, y cuando salen de su pequeño mundo no se atrevan a meter en el mismo saco a Aristóteles y Lacan.


----------



## Kozak (22 Dic 2014)

Scire dijo:


> Otra vez evadiendo la respuesta a la pregunta de en qué ha perjudicado la filosofía a la ciencia. Aunque de poco vale insistir, porque no lo puedes hacer.
> 
> *Descartes, Leibniz, Russell, Wittgenstein, cuyos aportes aún perduran, no son Lacan, Freud y demás pseudociencia.*
> 
> ...



Lo que perdura de ellos es la aportación que hicieron a la ciencia. De Descartes eso del genio maligno nos sirve como a un pez una bicicleta, lo que nos sirve es su representación del espacio en 3 coordenadas. De Leibniz el noúmeno ese nos la sopla, lo que perdura son las integrales. Russell, la lógica, no sus cruzadas morales. Wittgenstein, ídem.

Por supuesto que no meto en el mismo saco a Aristóteles que a Lacan. Aristóteles al menos sabía escribir. Pero era igualmente un vendedor de humo que decía una cosa para el populacho y otra para los iniciados.


----------



## Kozak (22 Dic 2014)

Para volver al tema del hilo, aquí hay una crítica acendrada contra el objetivismo randiano:

How Ayn Rand Helped Turn the U.S. Into a Selfish, Greedy Nation | Alternet


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> Para volver al tema del hilo, aquí hay una crítica acendrada contra el objetivismo randiano:
> 
> How Ayn Rand Helped Turn the U.S. Into a Selfish, Greedy Nation | Alternet



Error de base.

Los USA viven de la impresora y los poortaviones, en las antípodas del ideal Objetivista de productividad y racionalidad.


----------



## Kozak (25 Dic 2014)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Error de base.
> 
> Los USA viven de la impresora y los poortaviones, en las antípodas del ideal Objetivista de productividad y racionalidad.



Efectivamente. Pero creo que la crítica va por el lado del pueblo americano, no de sus políticos. Al fin y al cabo una cosa es lo que uno cree votar y otra distinta lo que hacen aquéllos a los que elige (si a los votantes del PSOE de 1982 les llegan a decir que el PSOE les iba a meter en la OTAN, cerrar y nacionalizar industrias, permitir las teles privadas y los contratos temporales y a meternos en las guerras del Golfo y Yugoslavia, les da un algo).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Dic 2014)

Kozak dijo:


> ...una cosa es lo que uno cree votar y otra distinta lo que hacen aquéllos a los que elige...



En USA no "eligen" a nadie.

Su PPSOE lleva gobernándolos ininterrumpidamente desde hace casi 2 siglos, que es el tiempo que llevan ganando las elecciones o los Dems o los Reps.

El sistema electoral mayoritario por estado "winners takes it all" impide que haya opción real alguna.

En la URSS tenían UN partido.

En USA tienen DOS, casi idénticos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2014)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Y en qué te basas para afirmar que la filosofía ha atrasado la ciencia? Es una opinión muy común de cientifistas, desde luego infundada



Lo divertido es que la Ciencia es una rama de la Filosofía.

Para hacer Ciencia parte usted de lo siguiente:

* A es A. las cosas son como son y no cambian mágicamente o por encantamientos o intervención divina.

* El ser humano puede conocer como son las cosas si sigue unos procedimientos rigurosos definidos por una rama de la Filosofía llamada Epistemología, de la cual deriva el Método Científico.​
Los dos puntos son pura Filosofía, y son la piedra angular de la Ciencia. 

El problema de los cientifistas es que no leen Filosofía, o al menos "Filosofía de la Ciencia".


----------



## ferengi (31 Dic 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCVoFiUPmRg

Un video que animara a la gente a leer atlas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ene 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> si a los votantes del PSOE de 1982 les llegan a decir que el PSOE les iba a meter en la OTAN, cerrar y nacionalizar industrias, permitir las teles privadas y los contratos temporales y a meternos en las guerras del Golfo y Yugoslavia, les da un algo



Les "cocieron" poco a poco aesos ilusionados Felipistas de 1982, subiendo gradualmente la temperatura del agua desde 1982.

Como la rana de la parábola.

Mi tío (QEPD) descorchó champán tras las elecciones del 82.

En 1996 echaba babas y se le hinchaba la vena de la frente cada vez que González salía por la TV. Estaba tan cabreado que pedía "una guerra para limpiarlo todo".

Sería fascinante que los Podemitas de hoy pudiesen viajar a un Universo Alternativo de una España gobernada por Podemos...con billete de vuelta, eso sí, no deseo la muerte de nadie por hambre, guerra o por asesinatos callejeros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ene 2015)

ferengi dijo:


> Interesante articulo del juan de marichi..
> 
> Instituto Juan de Mariana: Nathan Branden, 1930-2014



Joder, y estos son los "liberales" españoles .

Con "amigos" como estos, ¿quién necesita enemigos?

Un ejemplo:



> *Ayn Rand desprecia lo que llama ideas de segunda mano, ese conocimiento compartido, heredado y no racionalizado que nos permite, sencillamente, vivir. "Revisa tus premisas", era el dictum preferido de Rand, que contiene la pretensión de que todo conocimiento es susceptible de ser juzgado por una razón independiente y clara.*



Una Apología del Misticismo. ¡Vaya "liberales!

En fin, como dijo Ayn Rand:

_*A veces los peores y más peligroso enemigos del capitalismo son algunos de sus supuestos defensores*_​


----------



## Kozak (5 Ene 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo divertido es que la Ciencia es una rama de la Filosofía.
> 
> Para hacer Ciencia parte usted de lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



No me considero cientifista, pero como se me ha insultado con ese término, me doy por aludido: precisamente lo único que he leído de filosofía (o parecido) y me ha parecido realmente revelador es Popper y Bunge, que caen exactamente en lo que se considera filosofía de la ciencia. También me gusta la epistemología de Bueno, aun asumiendo que toda epistemología no deja de ser un pálido reflejo de la verdadera _episteme_, un esqueleto descarnado y yermo.


----------



## H. Roark (6 Ene 2015)

> Murray argued that the world's per capita progress in the sciences and especially the arts have declined, usually starting sometimes in the nineteenth century. In part this is due to diminishing returns. In the final chapters he abandons empirical analysis, writing "I cannot supply quantitative measures", and the analysis is "less quantitative, more speculative, and definitely more opinionated." He argued, based on Aristotle in the Nicomachean Ethics, that innovation is increased by beliefs that life has a purpose and that the function of life is to fulfill that purpose; by beliefs about transcendental goods and a sense of goodness, truth and beauty; and by beliefs that individuals can act efficaciously as individuals, and a culture that enables them to do so. Murray argued that there is an absence of this in the current secularist and nihilist society which has caused the decline.



Human Accomplishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vagodesigner (6 Ene 2015)

Buen post, te has mirado el Futurismo italiano?
y muy buena pelicula la de metropolis
pd:yo soy mas de la Bauhaus


----------



## Kozak (6 Ene 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Human Accomplishment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sobre el progreso en las artes (o mejor dicho el retroceso) estoy de acuerdo, pero no así en las ciencias. En las de verdad, por el efecto multiplicador que tiene el conocimiento acumulado, el progreso se hace más sencillo y acelerado siempre y cuando los hallazgos científicos permanezcan abiertos y disponibles. Ya saben, la famosa frase de Newton de "estar a hombros de gigantes".


----------



## dino Coppola (6 Ene 2015)

¿Ayn Randiano2 no crees que somos un poco blandos? entre que somos 4 gatos y encima nos llevamos mal, asi nos va. 

Eso si tenenemos (los liberales) la culpa de todo y la union europea es el paraiso de lo liberal y neoliberal. para 4 que somos hay que ver lo bueno que somos


----------



## grovestr (11 Ene 2015)

Creo que ya lo habran dicho pero me estoy pasando el bioshock y tiene multitud de mensajes de esta filosofia (en el juego es muy criticada ya que termina siendo una utopia ). Pero a los interesados del tema les puede gustar mucho.


----------



## H. Roark (12 Ene 2015)

Inevitable que me haya recordado este hilo ver esta imagen:


----------



## Barley Reloaded (12 Ene 2015)




----------



## chusto (17 Ene 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Inevitable que me haya recordado este hilo ver esta imagen:



Hitler hubiera hecho un hombre mucho peor. Primero porque era una artista pesimo. En segundo lugar porque partian de unos conceptos cientificos erroneos. Y por ultimo, porque todo el nazismo de mierda se basa en la homosexualidad. No es casualidad que Hitler esculpa un hombre en bolas porque Hitler era bastante maricon.


----------



## Kozak (17 Ene 2015)

chusto dijo:


> Hitler hubiera hecho un hombre mucho peor. *Primero porque era una artista pesimo*. En segundo lugar porque partian de unos conceptos cientificos erroneos. Y por ultimo, porque todo el nazismo de mierda se basa en la homosexualidad. No es casualidad que Hitler esculpa un hombre en bolas porque Hitler era bastante maricon.



Pues bajo el realismo socialista hubiera triunfado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ene 2015)

chusto dijo:


> Hitler hubiera hecho un hombre mucho peor. Primero porque era una artista pesimo



Cierto.

Era incapaz de dibujar a las personas correctamente:


----------



## Heinrich (22 Ene 2015)

chusto dijo:


> Hitler hubiera hecho un hombre mucho peor. Primero porque era una artista pesimo. En segundo lugar porque partian de unos conceptos cientificos erroneos. Y por ultimo, porque todo el nazismo de mierda se basa en la homosexualidad. No es casualidad que Hitler esculpa un hombre en bolas porque Hitler era bastante maricon.



¿Te das cuenta de que empiezas el mensaje diciendo que Hitler no dibujaba bien hombres y luego lo acabas diciendo que era homosexual, admitiendo que Hitler no ha hecho esa estatua pero que "no es casualidad que la haga"? :XX::XX::XX: ¿Y de qué conceptos científicos erróneos estás hablando? Chusto, en los últimos tiempos te estás convirtiendo en una parodia de ti mismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Los progres en general tienen una obsesión extrañísima con los gays, además de un discurso esquizofrénico:
> 
> - Gays buenos, es más, mejores que el resto, unas pobres víctimas seres de luz y uno de nuestros grupos todo bondad oficialmente protegidos.
> 
> - Homosexualidad sana, natural y una elección



La gran ironía es que para los commies hace sólo 40 años la Homsosualidad era una "denegeración burguesa" y uno de los vicios del Caopitalismo.


----------



## RalphWiggum (2 Feb 2015)

Por cierto, en El Manifiesto Romántico, dice que sólo la imagen es universal y directa. Que una pieza musical transmitirá cosas distintas en culturas distintas.

Pero yo, como fan del violín y del registro agudo en general, no estoy muy de acuerdo...


[YOUTUBE]O69NSkmvVXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## H. Roark (2 Feb 2015)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Por cierto, en El Manifiesto Romántico, dice que sólo la imagen es universal y directa. Que una pieza musical transmitirá cosas distintas en culturas distintas.
> 
> Pero yo, como fan del violín y del registro agudo en general, no estoy muy de acuerdo...
> 
> ...



Todo trasmite cosas distintas, música, imagen y hasta palabras, en culturas distintas, en razas distintas y en individuos distintos. No hay dos cerebros iguales. No creo que haya dos seres humanos a los que esa pieza transmita exactamente lo mismo, ni siquiera gemelos monocigóticos.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (2 Feb 2015)

A todos los AynRandistas, que tienen como biblia El Gen egoísta, adoradores de Milton Fridman y otros psicópatas vais a disfrutar con esta película:







Para vosotros va a ser un ejemplo de hombre hecho a sí mismo.


----------



## Kozak (2 Feb 2015)

Rescato estos vídeos que me parecen maravillosos ejemplos de "sinfonías tecnológicas". El primero es una promoción, al son de la Guerra de los Mundos de Jeff Wayne, del SAAB 9000 Turbo (una maravilla de automóvil). El segundo es otro ejemplo de pericia tecnológica y de conducción.

[YOUTUBE]Ov8m8gJNeGA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JROCSmSsjow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Feb 2015)

Sturmgewehr dijo:


> A todos los AynRandistas, que tienen como biblia El Gen egoísta, adoradores de Milton Fridman y otros psicópatas vais a disfrutar con esta película:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nightcrawler Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Jake Gyllenhaal Movie HD - YouTube

No, no lo es.

Puede parecerlo al observador superficial, pero no lo es.

TAREA PARA USTED: Piense porque este hombre NO es el "hombre objetivista".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Feb 2015)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Por cierto, en El Manifiesto Romántico, dice que sólo la imagen es universal y directa. Que una pieza musical transmitirá cosas distintas en culturas distintas.
> 
> Pero yo, como fan del violín y del registro agudo en general, no estoy muy de acuerdo...



Disiento.

En realidad creo que es muy difícil preveer qué emoción suscitará una pieza musical fuera de su cultura.

Un musicólogo dijo que para una persona que jamás hubiese oído música occidental cualquier Sinfonía sonaría a marcha militar, dado lo estrico del ritmo y la melodía en la música clásica.

Igualmente, la música hindú o china nos resulta aburridísima a los occidentales, que echamos en falta el esquema planteamineto-nudo-desenlace al que estamos acostumbrados.

Mi padre tiene un CD de música griega de la época clásica (reconstruida aún no entiendo cómo). Me resulta insufribe, y juro por Zeus que he intentado aclimatarme a ese CD...imposible, pero parece que los griegos disfrutaban de esa música.


----------



## Señor Calopez (7 Feb 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Rescato estos vídeos que me parecen maravillosos ejemplos de "sinfonías tecnológicas". El primero es una promoción, al son de la Guerra de los Mundos de Jeff Wayne, del SAAB 9000 Turbo (una maravilla de automóvil). El segundo es otro ejemplo de pericia tecnológica y de conducción.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ov8m8gJNeGA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JROCSmSsjow[/YOUTUBE]




Joder.... qué bonito... y qué maestría... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Gurney (7 Feb 2015)

Esta tarde me he comprado "Los que vivimos" de Ayn Rand. 
Ha sido el primer título que he visto al empezar a mirar en una librería de 2ª mano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Feb 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Rescato estos vídeos que me parecen maravillosos ejemplos de "sinfonías tecnológicas". El primero es una promoción, al son de la Guerra de los Mundos de Jeff Wayne, del SAAB 9000 Turbo (una maravilla de automóvil)



Ah...aún recuerdo el SAAB 9000 nuevecito, con placas provisionales, que vi en 1986.

Reluciente al sol del otoño, pintura inmaculada gris metalizado...parecía un objeto de otra civilización más avanzada. Para aumentar el exotismo tenía tapicería de cuero color burdeos.

Siempre he visto un poco de aquel SAAB en todo SAAB subsiguiente...lamenté mucho la quiebra de SAAB.

Sic transit... me resulta muy triste ver SAAB en mnalas condiciones, porque siemopre recuerdo aquel SAAB "mágico" de 1986.

Costaba 5.000.000 de pesetas, de las de entonces.


----------



## Kozak (11 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ah...aún recuerdo el SAAB 9000 nuevecito, con placas provisionales, que vi en 1986.
> 
> Reluciente al sol del otoño, pintura inmaculada gris metalizado...parecía un objeto de otra civilización más avanzada. Para aumentar el exotismo tenía tapicería de cuero color burdeos.
> 
> ...



Todos los amantes del motor lo lamentamos. Culpa de General Motors, que quiso convertirla en una especie de BMW pero con la finura y enfoque típicos de los grandes conglomerados oligopólicos (o sea cero).

SAAB nunca fue un coche para presumir como un BMW o un Mercedes. Era un coche bien hecho, con una peculiar idiosincrasia y un absoluto desprecio a los convencionalismos. Un "coche de ingenieros". Porque no eran un coche normal, sino lo que diseñaban ingenieros aeronáuticos en su tiempo libre (en eso se parecía a la Vespa). Sixten Sason es una figura roarkiana a mi entender.


----------



## CrisalidaVerde (13 Feb 2015)

No es exactamente Objetivista pero si muy bonito, exposicion de arte academicista en Madrid:

El canto del cisne. Pinturas acadÃ©micas del SalÃ³n De ParÃ­s. Colecciones MusÃ©e dÂ´Orsay


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nightcrawler Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Jake Gyllenhaal Movie HD - YouTube
> 
> No, no lo es.
> 
> ...



SE LO EXPLICO:

No es el "hombre objetivista" por el sencillo motivo de que tanto los medios como los fines de su carrera como foto-periodista carroñero son NO racionales.

La dedicación y la competencia no bastan para ser objetivista. Además FINES Y MEDIOS han de ser racionales. Si no, no vale.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2015)

CrisalidaVerde dijo:


> No es exactamente Objetivista pero si muy bonito, exposicion de arte academicista



Esto es pintura romántica, precisamente el estilo que defendía Ayn Rand.

El Museo del Orsay (cuya visita recomiendo vivamente) es una recopilación de tal pintura "academicista", que durante décadas se escondió en los sótanos de los museos por estar "obsoleta".


----------



## señor_Seat_Marbella (22 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> SE LO EXPLICO:
> 
> No es el "hombre objetivista" por el sencillo motivo de que tanto los medios como los fines de su carrera como foto-periodista carroñero son NO racionales.
> 
> La dedicación y la competencia no bastan para ser objetivista. Además *FINES* Y MEDIOS han de ser *racionales*. Si no, no vale.



¿Fines racionales? 

Puedes explicármelo, por favor. Con tres líneas me llegan.


----------



## CrisalidaVerde (24 Feb 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esto es pintura romántica, precisamente el estilo que defendía Ayn Rand.



Cuadros con motivos mitologicos, (faunos, Venus, la Virgen Maria,....) ¿pueden ser considerados objetivistas? ienso:ienso:


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Feb 2015)

ahora se me acaba de ocurrir que reconocer y aceptar una necesidad la puede convertir en un fin racional, luego objetivista, ¿no?. Aunque dicha necesidad no se medible sino solamente reconocida por muchos individuos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Feb 2015)

señor_Seat_Marbella dijo:


> ¿Fines racionales?
> 
> Puedes explicármelo, por favor. Con tres líneas me llegan.



Fines acordes a un plan racional de vida, un plan que busque el desarrollo personal y productivo de cada persona sin violentar derechos de otras personas. 

La historia de la película comentada NO presenta tal plan racional de vida, ya que el protagonista pone en peligro su vida y la de terceros, y además "maquilla" los accidentes para hacerlos más "vendibles".

Fines racionales son los acordes a la Ëtica Objetivista:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Mar 2015)

Franquismo dijo:


> Todo lo que rodea a Ayn Rand, incluyendo el uso obsesivo del simbolismo, parece más propio de una religión que de una filosofía



La Sra. Rand explicaba como las religiones se había APROPIADO (indebidamente) de toda la vida espiritual, haciendo "religiosos" términos como...

espíritu
elevación
esperanza
alma
renacimiento
inmortalidad​
...y también el "simbolismo" del que usted habla.

la Sra. rand decía que los humanistas tenían que RECUPERAR el uso de estos términos, quitándole la "exclusividad" de su uso a la religión.


----------



## Kozak (2 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fines acordes a un plan racional de vida, un plan que busque el desarrollo personal y productivo de cada persona sin violentar derechos de otras personas.
> 
> La historia de la película comentada NO presenta tal plan racional de vida, ya que el protagonista pone en peligro su vida y la de terceros, y además "maquilla" los accidentes para hacerlos más "vendibles".
> 
> Fines racionales son los acordes a la Ëtica Objetivista:



No puedo evitar despreciar todo lo que mencione la "autoestima". Estamos sobrados de autoestima y de ego, la autoestima es lo que necesita la gente que no ha logrado nada verdaderamente grande. La gente grande tiene logros en su haber.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Mar 2015)

por fin pones algo sobre la postura de Aynd Rand sobre lo espiritual.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Mar 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> por fin pones algo sobre la postura de Aynd Rand sobre lo espiritual.



Se acusa frecuentemente a Ayn Rand de ser una "materialista reduccionista" al estilo de los Marxistas soviéticos. 

Nada más lejos de la realidad: Ayn rand defendía apasionadamente una INTENSA VIDA ESPIRITUAL SIN DIOS, un concepto que por lo inusual que es es difícil de entender por muchas personas.

Cierto: La religión ha "secuestrado" la espiritualidad. Hemos de luchar por recuperar una espiritualidad atea, como nos invitó a hacerlo Ayn Rand.


----------



## Kozak (7 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se acusa frecuentemente a Ayn Rand de ser una "materialista reduccionista" al estilo de los Marxistas soviéticos.
> 
> *Nada más lejos de la realidad: Ayn rand defendía apasionadamente una INTENSA VIDA ESPIRITUAL SIN DIOS, un concepto que por lo inusual que es es difícil de entender por muchas personas.*
> 
> Cierto: La religión ha "secuestrado" la espiritualidad. Hemos de luchar por recuperar una espiritualidad atea, como nos invitó a hacerlo Ayn Rand.



Pecamos de eurocentrismo.

Poca gente hay más espiritual que los budistas o taoístas, que son ateos. Simplemente para los euros y los semitas nos resulta extraño cuando no antinatural disociar la espiritualidad de la divinidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Mar 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Pecamos de eurocentrismo.
> 
> Poca gente hay más espiritual que los budistas o taoístas, que son ateos. Simplemente para los euros y los semitas nos resulta extraño cuando no antinatural disociar la espiritualidad de la divinidad.



Hombre, los budistas creen en "dioses" con minúsculas:







El ateísmo budista es sólo para el "Gran Dios", pero creer creen en una miríada de divinidades jerarquizadas.


----------



## spamrakuen (13 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La Sra. Rand explicaba como las religiones se había APROPIADO (indebidamente) de toda la vida espiritual, haciendo "religiosos" términos como...
> 
> espíritu
> elevación
> ...



Las religiones no se han apropiado, los han creado. Y el objetivismo es una secta mas, lleno de chorradas pseudo filosóficas como lo de a=a.

Tan solo hay que ver este hilo y el 'arte sacro' que tan laboriosamente has recopilado


----------



## Kozak (13 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hombre, los budistas creen en "dioses" con minúsculas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No en el budismo zen, eso es más bien en el tibetano, muy influido por el confucianismo.


----------



## Æmilius (13 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hombre, los budistas creen en "dioses" con minúsculas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los dioses domésticos romanos también serían válidos.
Dioses domÃ©sticos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Mar 2015)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Y el objetivismo es una secta mas, lleno de chorradas pseudo filosóficas como lo de a=a



A = A no es ninguna chorrada. Es el PRINCIPIO DE IDENTIDAD: Las cosas son lo que son.

Sin este principio no es posible la Ciencia, ni la Agricultura, ni la ganadería.

Sin este principio estaríamos perdidos en el mundo de la magia, los hechizos y la "realidad difusa" de los primitivos, en el cual un árbol puede ser un árbol, o un hechizo o un antepasado arborificado post mortem, o un dios...o todo a la vez.

Es el mundo de los que toman LSD.

Fíjese usted qué "chorrada" es A = A

¿Tiene usted coche de gasolina?. Si no cree en A = A póngale gasóleo. Total es más barato y le dará a usted igual, ¿no?


----------



## Kozak (16 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A = A no es ninguna chorrada. Es el PRINCIPIO DE IDENTIDAD: Las cosas son lo que son.
> 
> Sin este principio no es posible la Ciencia, ni la Agricultura, ni la ganadería.
> 
> ...



O en el mundo del "arte moderno".

An Oak Tree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Mar 2015)

> *Craig-Martin considered "the work of art in such a way as to reveal its single basic and essential element, belief that is the confident faith of the artist in his capacity to speak and the willing faith of the viewer in accepting what he has to say".[3]
> 
> The Catholic Herald compared the work to the Roman Catholic doctrine of Transubstantiation and the Real Presence.[5]*



Fantástico.

El Arte como Parque Temático de la Fe y de las Subjetividades de todo pichichi.







Realmente desde el orinal de Duchamp o la caca enlatada ya no les queda mucho más que inventar.

Como dijo Ayn Rand (cito de memoria)



> *Los Románticos no tenemos límite, porque hacia arriba no hay límite.
> 
> Los "artistas Modernos" tienen el problema de que siempre van hacia abajo, y una vez que estas en las alcantarillas ya no puedes ir más hacia abajo.*



Desde el punto de vista filosófico este "artista" ha conseguido algo que parecía muy difícil: Ir más abajo que el de la caca enlatada...



> https://www.google.es/search?q=arti...ei=6fgNVfe9FYjYU9H9gsgJ#q=artist+shit+manzoni



...que es casi inocente en comparación con el *atentado frontal a la Racionalidad* que es "Oak Tree".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Mar 2015)

Excelente imagen firma de un forero:







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/curioso-impertinente.html


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Mar 2015)

Albert Rivera citando a Ayn Rand: Interesante.







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zcas-explicados-10-segundos.html#post13799804


----------



## Kozak (25 Mar 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Excelente imagen firma de un forero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ingrid Bergman es lo mejor que ha dado Suecia junto con el smörgasbord y los SAAB.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Ingrid Bergman es lo mejor que ha dado Suecia junto con el smörgasbord y los SAAB.



Lo curioso es que la imagen es AMBIVALENTE para un Objetivista:

ARENA

* Presenta a un ser humano arrodillado. Anatema para un Objetivista.

* Un ser humano ofreciéndose en actitud se sacrificio. Doble anatema.

* En lo que parece ser un templo religioso. Triple anatema​
...pero...

CAL

* La imagen es de un rigor compositivo, una SERIEDAD tal que INSPIRA a un objetivista.​
Me recuerda a estas imágenes de _*Mishima*_:













Estas imágenes dramatizan una conjura de fascistas anti-liberales que traman un golpe de estado.

...pero los presnetan de una forma tan bella, tan pura, que uno (que estaría entre los ASESINADOS por estos fascistas japos) no puede sino conmoverse ante esta belleza artística.

Es lo que Ayn Rand decía que un crítico artístico podía hacer: *"Approving the how while disaaproving the what"*.

Esto es simplemente maravilloso...

Mishima: A Life In Four Chapters - YouTube

...pese a ser la dramatización de un intento de golpe de estado fascista y antiliberal.

1:15, escena del juramento anticapitalista:

Mishima A Life In Four Chapters The Criterion Collection] [1985] Paul Schrader - YouTube

Desapruebo el _*qué*_.

El *cómo* es sencillamente maravilloso por su estilizaciñon y belleza plástica.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Ayn, deberías echarle un vistazo al movimiento Neorreaccionario/Ilustración Oscura



"Neorreacionario" es ANTITÉTICO con "ilustración".

Estoy a favor de quitar la CANDIDEZ as la Ilustración: La "tabula rasa", la "igualdad" de los seres humanos (aparte de la Jurídica, que debería ser intocable), el "Buen salvaje"... hay que limpiar todos esos mitos de la Ilustración y -sí- ser Ilustrado pero "manteniendo la pólvora seca".

Hay que hacer como Los Boy Scouts y añadir un undécimo "mandamiento ilustrado":

_*El Ilustrado no es tonto.*_​
...el undécimo mandamiento scout es "el scout no es tonto", para matizr los buenistas 10 mandamientos scouts. 

Neorreacionarios son fascistas geniales (pero fascistas) como Evola:

Men Among the Ruins - Julius Evola - Chapter I: Revolution, Counter-revolution, Tradition - YouTube

Evola me puede parecer interesante y provocador...pero yo NO estoy en su misma trinchera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Abr 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Dado que la mayoría de los ilustrados más notables ni eran demócratas (de hecho a la mayoría la democracia les horrorizaba), ni creían en la igualdad de razas, sexos, e individuos; y que lo que se entiende ahora por _Ilustración_ es una degeneración progresista ("whig")



Me estás recordando el lema ilustrado que me enseñaron en la EGB...

_*Todo para el pueblo pero sin el Pueblo*_​
...que condensa la profunda desconfianza de los Ilustrados hacia el pueblo.

Creo que este lema podría ser el lema de Singapur:

*La mayoría defienden algo más cercano a Singapur*​
Tengo libros sobre Singapur y he leído bastante sobre ese paisito.

Es fascinante como una minúscula ex-colonia británica con diferentes razas y religiones puede convertirse en un riquísimo centro internacional de finanzas e industria.

Sería estupendo que alguien se pusiese a *estudiar casos como Singapur o Suiza* para *intentar trasladar lo trasladable de sus "recetas"* a otros países, en vez de intentar copiar lo que ya se sabe que NO funciona (Cuba, Venezuela, Corea del Norte...)


----------



## Kozak (17 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Me estás recordando el lema ilustrado que me enseñaron en la EGB...
> 
> _*Todo para el pueblo pero sin el Pueblo*_​
> ...que condensa la profunda desconfianza de los Ilustrados hacia el pueblo.
> ...



Desconfianza que estaba plenamente justificada entonces y lo sigue estando ahora.

Dar la misma voz al productor y al parásito es pedir un Estado predatorio. Singapur funciona porque no ofrece voz, sino huida, igual que Suiza.


----------



## RalphWiggum (17 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * En lo que parece ser un templo religioso.




Ajedrezado y columnas... será de una "religión elitista" entonces...


----------



## H. Roark (17 Abr 2015)

Como en Singapur, la receta es sencilla. Una población de alto IQ (en el caso de Singapur el 75% de su población es de etnia Han, y buena parte del resto seleccionados a través de una muy exigente política de inmigración), capitalismo en lo económico pero con cierto dirigismo del poder político en sectores clave y una autoridad firme que evite la formación de oligarquías corruptas; y disciplina en lo moral para con la masa.

No es inventar nada nuevo, los objetivos de la política europea corriente durante el siglo XIX y hasta mediados del XX.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Abr 2015)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Ajedrezado y columnas... será de una "religión elitista" entonces...



Uhmmmm....













Curiosamente me atrae y me fascina la parafernalia y simbología Masónica.

SÉ PERFECTAMENTE QUE NO SON TRIGO LIMPIO, pero me atrae su atrezzo pese a todo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Dar la misma voz al productor y al parásito es pedir un Estado predatorio



Tocqueville ya advirtió que la Democracia se terminaría cuando los politicastros empezasen a comprar votos con le dinero de los impuestos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Abr 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> No exactamente, neorreacionario y reaccionario a secas son cosas distintas, y desde luego también el fascismo.



El fascismo curiosamente era revolucionario.

En "nuestra" guerra falangistas y carlistas eran grupos enfrentados entre sí, que compartieron trinchera sólo porque los "Hotros" querían matarlos a ambos.

Ahora la gente asimila "fascista" con "carca", cuando en realidad los fascistas eran la "nueva ola" del siglo XX.

Fascinantemente la gente asocia "progresismo" con Comunismo o Socialismo, que son ideologías del siglo...XIX, muy anteriores al nazismo y al fascismo.

El Opus Magnum del "filósofo nazi" se titula...







https://www.google.es/search?q=rose...ei=gRo6VbrHOZCf7gb-mYAg&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAA&dpr=1​
...el mito del siglo XX.

Hemos olvidado que el nazismo/fascismo son "Innovaciones" del siglo XX, mientras que el Comunismo/Socialismo son decimonónicos.

Es muy divertido cuando un Commie te llama "antiguo" mientras él lleva una chapita con Marx/Engels, que son unos señores que llevan 150 años siendo polvo.

Me pongo un post it mental con esto de la Ilustración Oscura, que quizás sea *justo lo que necesitamos: Racionalidad e Ilustración...pero SIN INGENUIDADES.*


----------



## Kozak (24 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El fascismo curiosamente era revolucionario.
> 
> En "nuestra" guerra falangistas y carlistas eran grupos enfrentados entre sí, que compartieron trinchera sólo porque los "Hotros" querían matarlos a ambos.
> 
> ...



Por ir acotando: Voltaire bueno, Rousseau caca.


----------



## victrix (25 Abr 2015)

Muy interesante el hilo y útil la información sobre Rand. Acabé de leer hace poco "La Rebelión de Atlas" y me gustó mucho. Y sí, vaya chorrada lo de A=A, pero ese principio, el de identidad, es la clave de bóveda que soporta todo el conocimiento humano.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Abr 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Por ir acotando: Voltaire bueno, Rousseau caca.



Excelente resumen en una sola frase.

Voltaire dejó escritas frases como...

_*Dejaremos este mundo tan tonto y malo como nos lo encontramos al llegar*_​
...que denotan su nula confianza en el ser humano, algo muy de "ilustrado oscuro".

Rousseau era un PROTO-PROGRE que alababa al "buen salvaje", echaba la culpa de todo a la "sociedad corrupta" e iba dejando abandonados (para morir) a varios hijos ilegítimos.

Cuando empecé a leer a José Antonio Primo de Rivera en los años 1980 me llamó la atención las invectivas que lanzaba contra Rousseau ("ese hombre nefasto"). A mi tierna edad aquello me pareció una salida de pata de banco de José Antonio...décadas después aprendí que José Antonio ESTABA EN LO CORRECTO en sus diatribas contra Rousseau.

Ayn Rand es igualmente vitriólica contra Kant.

Tanto José Antonio como Ayn Rand se tomaban las ideas en serio, de ahí sus diatribas contra autores murtos siglos atrás, que tan raras resultan al no iniciado.


----------



## Kozak (26 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Excelente resumen en una sola frase.
> 
> Voltaire dejó escritas frases como...
> 
> ...



José Antonio estaba en lo cierto en más cosas que los marxistas. Si viviera hoy estaría entre lo más florido del pensamiento neorreaccionario.

Kant... lo menos cruel que se puede decir de él es que era un paleto provinciano que quiso hacer una ética universal sin haber salido de su pueblo. De ahí tantísimas asunciones de la moral kantiana que se basan en condiciones (nunca explicitadas pero necesarias) propias tan sólo de su época, lugar, origen étnico y cultura religiosa.


----------



## Kozak (26 Abr 2015)

Si eres opuesto al objetivismo... ¿entonces defiendes que no existe una realidad objetiva a la que le importa muy poco tu subjetividad?

Por ir aclarando conceptos.


----------



## Kozak (26 Abr 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> En cuanto a la metafísica tengo una visión bastante panteísta, de modo que no creo que exista una realidad - al menos una que me afecte - ajena a mí. Creo que toda la realidad está irremediablemente inter-afectada. Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el A=A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy técnico. Las pajas mentales no me sirven para hacer mi trabajo. Por tanto, objetivizo. Sin A=A no hay civilización posible, no al menos una tecnificada en la que al abrir el grifo salga agua.

Considero requisito necesario para rechazar el A=A el ser de letras y por tanto ajeno a la realidad del mundo material. Y para ser panteísta hay que haber vivido en una burbuja en la que no haya dolor, sufrimiento ni muerte.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Abr 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Por eso me extraña que el señor *Ayn Randiano*, al que admiro por sus elaborados e interesantes post, sea seguidor de su doctrina. Porque creo haber leído en alguno de ellos que todo lo que exponía lo hacía para advertir a los foreros de peligros que tal vez desconocían y que de no hacerlo, no se quedaba tranquilo.
> 
> No asimilo esta conducto como un rasgo característico de un objetivista individualista



Foreo como hobby, como "vicio" intelectual y porque forear al primero que me sirve es a mí para "poner en limpio" lo que pienso.

El foro es para mí una especie de "diario intelectual".

Muchas veces he releído hilos viejos míos con enorme interés...dado que se me había olvidado lo que había escrito, y me parecía de lo más interesante  (esto va 100% en serio)

De paso también aprendo de comentarios ajenos, bien a favor o bien en contra.

El foro es para mí la charla de café en la cual no puedo participar, y mi diario intelectual personal.

Además forear me ha espoleado a profundizar en muchos temas, ya que uno estudia "para rebatir" a alguien o "parar crear un hilo".


----------



## Kozak (27 Abr 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> *Oiga pues dícese de Einstein que era un panteísta confeso y parece que eso no fue óbice para su trabajo científico...
> *
> 
> Yo me dedico a la producción y te aseguro que produzco una escandalosa cantidad de unidades - aunque de muy escaso valor unitario - y a día de hoy, creo que no he conseguido una igual a otra. Bien sea basándome en sus cualidades físicas como en su valor virtual.
> ...



Es que Einstein era físico teórico. No técnico, que es lo que soy yo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Abr 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> En cuanto a la metafísica tengo una visión bastante panteísta, de modo que no creo que exista una realidad - al menos una que me afecte - ajena a mí.
> 
> Creo que toda la realidad está irremediablemente inter-afectada



La "INTER" afectación sólo puede darse entre ALTERidades (entes DIFERENTES).

Si A "inter afecta" a B es que A y B son diferentes y ajanos el uno al otro hasta la "inter afectación".


----------



## Kozak (28 Abr 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La "INTER" afectación sólo puede darse entre ALTERidades (entes DIFERENTES).
> 
> Si A "inter afecta" a B es que A y B son diferentes y ajanos el uno al otro hasta la "inter afectación".



Exacto.

Si no somos exactos con el lenguaje jamás seremos precisos con el pensamiento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Cuando la vi por primera vez, su discurso ya me dejó caer pistas de todo esto.
> 
> Mi psicoanálisis de esta mujer fue que, si en verdad se creía todo lo que predicaba era bastante probable que hubiese sido un ser muy desgraciado, sobretodo en su parte familiar y amorosa - su autorrealización como mujer - y se fue autoconvenciendo de todo esto al comprender que el alcanzar ciertas metas estaba un poco fuera de su alcance



Este libro narra todas las intimidades de la Sra. Rand (_warts included_):







https://www.google.es/search?q=the+...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=GGBCVfqEC4XuUPrHgOgE

En efecto, la Sra. Rand fue -globalmente- bastante desgraciada. No siempre, tuvo momentos de felicidad y triunfo...pero también depresiones severas (tras "parir" Atlas Shrugged, una curiosísima "depresión postparto"...intelectual) y con el tormentosísimo affair con Nathaniel Branden.

Lo crea o no, la Sra. Rand dejó por escrito como a una muy temprana edad renunció conscientemente a la maternidad por considerar más importante su labor intelectual, que estimaba incompatible con la maternidad.


----------



## Crispín Klander (30 Abr 2015)

Pregunto desde la mas completa mezcla de ignorancia:



Porque se puede /debe/ asociar un arte en particular a una corriente filosofica en particular ? 

porque han sido creados en la misma fecha ?

Porque aunque estoy bastante de acuerdo con la filosofia AynRandiana , el arte ese "objetivista" me parece una reputisima mierda. 

es como decir que el Barroco es arte "Absolutista" , o el Dorico es arte "platonico" .

no lo veo muy claro.


----------



## Kozak (30 Abr 2015)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Pregunto desde la mas completa mezcla de ignorancia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que el barroco era absolutista, y el rococó ni hablemos. Los principios de jerarquía, orden y dramatismo, la presentación del mundo como un lugar de brutales contrastes, la exaltación religiosa y de los goces mundanos al tiempo que se ignora la política (salvo para retratar en toda su fastuosidad a los reyes, como gobernantes por la Gracia de Dios)...

El arte está imbuido por los ideales que el artista quiere plasmar. El barroco es absolutista como el realismo soviético, nazi o kemalista es socialista, o el arte abstracto socialburócrata.


----------



## Kozak (1 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> En ese caso me gustaría que me explicase, en el aspecto que estamos tratando, el tipo de relación existente entre una mujer y el feto que lleva en su vientre.



Muy sencillo: son dos seres distintos.

Claro que según los mantras progres de "nosotras parimos nosotras decidimos" y la excusa para no considerar el aborto como un asesinato (no me meto en si es justificable en ciertos casos, también la pena de muerte es un asesinato y la defiendo en ciertos casos) resultará difícil de aceptar.


----------



## unedfederico (1 May 2015)

¿Formando una secta?


----------



## Kozak (2 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> No, no iban por ahí los tiros. Mejor no mezclar temas.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que son dos seres diferentes, pero ¿son ajenos?



Sí como individuos, no como partes de la familia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2015)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Pregunto desde la mas completa mezcla de ignorancia:
> 
> Porque se puede /debe/ asociar un arte en particular a una corriente filosofica en particular ?



Porque qué se representa en una obra de arte y cómo se representa responde inevitablemente a una filosofía, sea esta implícita o explícita.

La persona (Bacon) que ha pintado esto...







...tiene una filosofía general de la vida completamente diferente a Manet, quien pintó "El almuerzo sobre la hierba"...







Hay que tener muy mala idea de la vida y del hombre para ser Lucian Freud y pintar este horror:







Inversamente, uno tiene que creer que hay algo bueno en el ser humano para pintar esto otro:







Lucian Freud podría pintar El Juramento de los Horacios presentándolos como unos gilipollas estúpidos. Hay que estar muy averiado filosóficamente para hacerlo.

Igualmente David resucitado (lleva 2 siglos muerto) podría pintar a la Reina de Inglaterra presentándola como un ser excelso y digno de imitar, como ya lo consiguió (rara hazaña) con el Hijo de Puta de Napoléon:







El que Napoléon fuese un indeseable es secundario. David consiguió imprimir a su retrato su propia visión positiva de la vida y del mundo.

Lucian Freud consigue imprimir su propia visión de enfermo mental a cualquier retrato que pinte, sea este de quién sea:







Ojo: Lucian Freud es un artista de un extraordinario talento (su cómo es muy bueno), pero aplicado a plasmar su espantosa visión de la vida (su qué es de echar la pota).

¿Responde esto su pregunta?


----------



## Kozak (3 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> *La familia da igual: eso es un concepto humano.*
> 
> 
> El feto no existe per se, si no es cohabitando la existencia de la mujer. Por tanto no son ajenos.
> ...



Coño, los bonobos, los elefantes y las abejas son humanos y yo sin enterarme.

Para el panteísmo de baratillo ya tengo a Leibniz, que al menos inventó las integrales con lo que se le perdona su execrable filosofía.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 May 2015)

Es que kozak se quedó en la ciencia decimonónica, no puede concebir nada más allá de modelos mecanicistas visuales y reduccionistas. Pareciera que esto no puede tener consecuencias, pero negar todo un ámbito de la realidad en el cual está su propia mente no creo que sea muy sano a largo plazo.

Por esto mismo la biología está estancada igual que todas las disciplinas derivadas de ella, con consecuencias funestas sobre la salud colectiva e individual.


----------



## Kozak (3 May 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Es que kozak se quedó en la ciencia decimonónica, no puede concebir nada más allá de modelos mecanicistas visuales y reduccionistas. Pareciera que esto no puede tener consecuencias, pero negar todo un ámbito de la realidad en el cual está su propia mente no creo que sea muy sano a largo plazo.
> 
> Por esto mismo la biología está estancada igual que todas las disciplinas derivadas de ella, con consecuencias funestas sobre la salud colectiva e individual.



Me quedo en la ciencia que funciona, eso es todo. Si la biología no avanza no es por eso, sino porque está ideologizada con chorradas progres. La sociología por ejemplo está viciada con la premisa falsa de que los seres humanos somos iguales y las desigualdades de resultado son siempre de índole cultural debidas a una "opresión" del que es desigual por abajo por parte del que es desigual por arriba.


----------



## H. Roark (3 May 2015)

La Biología no sólo no está estancada sino que está entrando en una Edad de Oro de la mano de la genética o la bioingeniería, y se habla del siglo XXI como el siglo de la Biología de la forma en la que el XIX lo fue de la Física. Y ello pese a las enormes trabas ideológicas que se le ponen. 

En China, donde no tienen nuestra moralina progre, incluso están teniendo avances dirigidos hacia la selección de embriones pese a estar en general tecnológicamente más atrasados. Si en Occidente hubiera libertad de investigación el campo explotaría.

China Is Engineering Genius Babies | VICE | United States

Why Are Some People So Smart? The Answer Could Spawn a Generation of Superbabies | WIRED



> Some people are smarter than others. It seems like a straightforward truth, and one that should lend itself to scientific investigation. But those who try to study intelligence, at least in the West, find themselves lost in a political minefield. To be sure, not all intelligence research is controversial: If you study cognitive development in toddlers, or the mental decline associated with Alzheimer’s disease, “that’s treated as just normal science,” says Douglas Detterman, founding editor of Intelligence, a leading journal in the field. The trouble starts whenever the heritability of intelligence is discussed, or when intelligence is compared between genders, socioeconomic classes, or—most explosively—racial groupings.





---------- Post added 03-may-2015 at 21:44 ----------




Kozak dijo:


> Me quedo en la ciencia que funciona, eso es todo. Si la biología no avanza no es por eso, sino porque está ideologizada con chorradas progres. La sociología por ejemplo está viciada con la premisa falsa de que los seres humanos somos iguales y las desigualdades de resultado son siempre de índole cultural debidas a una "opresión" del que es desigual por abajo por parte del que es desigual por arriba.



"We should worry that the spirit of pragmatism—the spirit of winning, of doing what wins—is gone, replaced with the slavish adherence to a creed that has empirically provided little but decay; for history tells us that those who prioritize keeping the faith of the state over winning lose. We should also worry that there are people who think it’s unethical to make an entire generation of people healthier, happier, and brighter because science is involved and science scares them and reminds them of Hitler."

Chinese Eugenics and Why Losers Don't Win | Thedening the West


----------



## Sunwukung (4 May 2015)

En una edad de oro, lo que hay que leer, a cualquier cosa lo llaman tecnología.
Joder. 

Estos materialistas recalcitrantes se acaban convirtiendo en anticiencia.

Nadie habla de moralinas, sino de los peligros inherentes a manipular la materia, y la mente, con un método limitado como es el empírico y el científico-formal, que todos estamos padeciendo en mayor o menor medida.

Aunque igual es que creéis en otra teoría conspirativas más, la conspiración Elisyum.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 May 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los peligros inherentes a manipular la materia, y la mente, con un método limitado como es el empírico y el científico-formal, que todos estamos padeciendo en mayor o menor medida



Yo lo "padezco" con mi mera existencia.

Sin las "manipulaciones" científicas no hubiese muerto antes de nacer.

Mi parto fue con placenta previa, detectada con el primer ecógrafo en servicio en España.

Nací por cesárea, una intervención "satánica" que no pudo hacerse hasta el siglo XIX.

Me "sacaron" siendo sietemesino. Sobreviví gracias a la incubadora.​
Sin todas estas "satánicas" intervenciones científicas ahora sería sólo una inscripción de un recién nacido muerto en el panteón familiar. No quedarían de mí ni los huesos (que en los recién nacidos desaparecen en las tumbas al ser muy cartilaginosos).


----------



## Sunwukung (4 May 2015)

Ya tuvo que salir la falacia de cómo esto de la medicina funciona (porque en ese caso está justificado el uso de un enfoque puramente mecanicista), entonces no existe el 90% que sistemáticamente no funciona.

Y si a mí no me hubieran vacunado hubiera tenido una vida muy distinta y mucho más productiva, no te jode.

La verdad es que dudo mucho que cuando saquen las milagrosas vacunas genéticas seas tú de los primeros en correr a ponérsela.


----------



## Kozak (5 May 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ya tuvo que salir la falacia de cómo esto de la medicina funciona (porque en ese caso está justificado el uso de un enfoque puramente mecanicista), entonces no existe el 90% que sistemáticamente no funciona.
> 
> *Y si a mí no me hubieran vacunado hubiera tenido una vida muy distinta y mucho más productiva, no te jode.*
> 
> La verdad es que dudo mucho que cuando saquen las milagrosas vacunas genéticas seas tú de los primeros en correr a ponérsela.



No le eche la culpa a las vacunas del retraso: venía de serie.

De hecho lo más probable es que sin vacunas una viruela o una polio lo hubieran matado.


----------



## NXVI (5 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo lo "padezco" con mi mera existencia.
> 
> Sin las "manipulaciones" científicas no hubiese muerto antes de nacer.
> 
> ...



Quiza el estilo de vida de esta epoca, el aire, los quimicos, el estress y otros fueron lo que causaron los problemas iniciales.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 May 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> No le eche la culpa a las vacunas del retraso: venía de serie.
> 
> De hecho lo más probable es que sin vacunas una viruela o una polio lo hubieran matado.



Se me acaba de caer un mito, y yo que te tenía por una persona inteligente :XX:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 May 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Y si a mí no me hubieran vacunado hubiera tenido una vida muy distinta y mucho más productiva, no te jode.
> 
> La verdad es que dudo mucho que cuando saquen las milagrosas vacunas genéticas seas tú de los primeros en correr a ponérsela.



Lamento mucho que las vacunas le jodiesen la vida. De verdad.

La Medicina Moderna tiene una parte que funciona y otra que jode al paciente.

Yo tuve buena suerte. Usted mala. Lo siento.

Yo lo que sé es que la mortalidad bruta en España hasta los años 1920 era superior a la de la Guerra Civil :8:, debido a que las condiciones higiñenicas y sanitarias eran realmente lamentables.

Y esté usted seguro de que las "vacunas genéticas" yo no me las pondré jamás, lo mismo que la "vacuna contra el SIDA", la "vacuna contra el ébola", la "vacuna contra la caries" o la mierda que quieran sacar. 

Cuando tenga edad declinaré los "tests de cáncer de próstata", lo mismo que ahora declino los de cáncer de colon.


----------



## La española (5 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lamento mucho que las vacunas le jodiesen la vida. De verdad.
> 
> La Medicina Moderna tiene una parte que funciona y otra que jode al paciente.
> 
> ...




A mi me jodieron el oido, los dos oidos.

De milagro oigo por uno. Pero me pusieron muchas vacunas. Y eso afectó al nervio auditivo. Por tanto estoy en contra de ellas. En aquella epoca nos ponían un montón de inyecciones. Intervenir en el cuerpo de los niños, con todo eso, no creo que sea del todo realmente en su beneficio. No sabes cual puede ser el resultado después de años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> "We should worry that the spirit of pragmatism—the spirit of winning, of doing what wins—is gone, replaced with the slavish adherence to a creed that has empirically provided little but decay; for history tells us that those who prioritize keeping the faith of the state over winning lose. We should also worry that there are people who think it’s unethical to make an entire generation of people healthier, happier, and brighter because science is involved and science scares them and reminds them of Hitler."
> 
> Chinese Eugenics and Why Losers Don't Win | Thedening the West



La paradoja es que esta lección igual nos la dan...los Chinos, que se suponen más estatistas quye nadie.

Creo que la ventaja china está en que no son cristianos.


----------



## H. Roark (8 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La paradoja es que esta lección igual nos la dan...los Chinos, que se suponen más estatistas quye nadie.
> 
> Creo que la ventaja china está en que no son cristianos.



Es que el colocar un eje liberalismo-intervencionismo sin más como se hace en ambientes liberales no representa bien la realidad. 

Nazismo, fascismo, comunismo a la china (cercano al fascismo pero sin la _espiritualidad_), el modelo comunitarista de Singapur (idem), son todos representados como muy estatistas porque tienen un Estado fuerte (excepto Singapur que algunos liberales se lo intentan apuntar como éxito propio sin serlo), pero en realidad todos ellos tienen un % menor de la economía bajo su control, menores impuestos y regulaciones que cualquier democracia-liberal.

Sobre los dos primeros casos, que son los que alguien podría discutir:

Page not found | Pseudoerasmus

Page not found | Pseudoerasmus


----------



## Kozak (8 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La paradoja es que esta lección igual nos la dan...los Chinos, que se suponen más estatistas quye nadie.
> 
> Creo que la ventaja china está en que no son cristianos.



No es que no sean cristianos, es que son ateos. El concepto abrahámico de un Dios personal les resulta absolutamente ajeno. Sus religiones tradicionales normalmente no tienen dioses en el sentido occidental como el budismo y el taoísmo. Su énfasis suele estar en la praxis y en la jerarquía que permita una sociedad armónica, más que en una vida eterna. Son en suma la gente más pragmática del mundo, como reveló el aforismo de uno de sus políticos más influyentes, Deng Xiaoping: "Tanto da que el gato sea blanco o negro mientras cace ratones".


----------



## Heinrich (9 May 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Es que el colocar un eje liberalismo-intervencionismo sin más como se hace en ambientes liberales no representa bien la realidad.
> 
> Nazismo, fascismo, comunismo a la china (cercano al fascismo pero sin la _espiritualidad_), el modelo comunitarista de Singapur (idem), son todos representados como muy estatistas porque tienen un Estado fuerte (excepto Singapur que algunos liberales se lo intentan apuntar como éxito propio sin serlo), pero en realidad todos ellos tienen un % menor de la economía bajo su control, menores impuestos y regulaciones que cualquier democracia-liberal.
> 
> ...



Un dato que no sé contrastar, pero que es muy relevante:

"Real hourly wages grew only by 6% or so between 1932 and 1939, with weekly earnings rising more than 25% as a result of working longer hours per week. Yet Germany’s GDP per capita rose by 60% between 1932 and 1939 [source]. Where did the rest of the growth go ? By default, it went to the capital share of national income, whose effect can be seen here

(...)

Update/Addendum #2: Originally I could not find the measured factor shares of income for Germany in the 1930s, so I only posted the rate of return on capital. But now I’ve found it. According to Barkai, the labour or compensation share of German national income dropped by 5 points between 1932 and 1936. That’s quite drastic for such a short period ! Also see similar estimates for real wages & labour share from Braun but larger estimates for the drop in the labour share from Overy."

y

"The Great Depression spurred a small wave of nationalisations of private enterprises in the industrial countries, including Germany prior to 1932. But the Nazis reversed this trend. Enterprises privatised by the Nazis include: Germany’s largest banks controlling up to 40% of banking assets; the railways (which were one of the largest state-owned enterprises in the world); as well as ship-builders, shipping lines, public utilities, mining companies, and a steel works which was Germany’s second largest company. None of this was done with principle in mind, but with a view toward gaining support from industrialists. See “Against the Mainstream: Nazi privatisation in 1930s Germany“

Dudo de mi capacidad para interpretarlos correctamente, porque tengo mis limitaciones, pero muy interesante. Y en este foro he defendido lo contrario.


----------



## H. Roark (9 May 2015)

Heinrich dijo:


> Un dato que no sé contrastar, pero que es muy relevante:
> 
> Dudo de mi capacidad para interpretarlos correctamente, porque tengo mis limitaciones, pero muy interesante. Y en este foro he defendido lo contrario.



El artículo está bien, pero el autor hay cosas que no entiende bien/no tiene en cuenta. 

Por ejemplo que en un período en el que se está creando masivamente empleo, millones de puestos de trabajo añadidos en pocos años, es imposible que el salario medio por hora también suba mucho (los nuevos empleos siempre tienen un salario medio menor que los antiguos, aunque aún así subió). Para que su cálculo fuera correcto debería contabilizar al calcular su media anterior a los millones de parados con unos ingresos de 0. 

El segundo error es no tener en cuenta las ayudas sociales (pagadas con los impuestos de a esas mismas empresas) a la vivienda y la natalidad principalmente, que son una forma de aumento de ingresos a los trabajadores.

Pero el fondo, que sus políticas fueron pro-empresa y pro-propiedad privada, es correcto.


----------



## Sunwukung (9 May 2015)

El taoísmo es bastante personalista en cuanto que la salvación se la tiene que ganar uno personal e individualmente con su trabajo. Y lo de la vida eterna tampoco es correcto del todo, porque sí se aspira a extender la longevidad, incluso después de la muerte del cuerpo físico, aunque por razones puramente pragmáticas, para tener tiempo para alcanzar esa "salvación".

Los chinos se van a a dar miles de hostias como panes, llevan cargándose su entorno miles de años, lo de la genética es la puntilla, que es un tipo de manipulación nada armónico y opuesto a los principios taoístas o budistas, por cierto. Están en una gran huida hacia delante, en realidad como todos, no veo nada de consciencia colectiva en su actuar.

---------- Post added 09-may-2015 at 17:31 ----------

Por otro lado pragmatismo y espiritualidad no tienen porqué estar reñidos.


----------



## Kozak (9 May 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El taoísmo es bastante personalista en cuanto que la salvación se la tiene que ganar uno personal e individualmente con su trabajo. Y lo de la vida eterna tampoco es correcto del todo, porque sí se aspira a extender la longevidad, incluso después de la muerte del cuerpo físico, aunque por razones puramente pragmáticas, para tener tiempo para alcanzar esa "salvación".
> 
> Los chinos se van a a dar miles de hostias como panes, llevan cargándose su entorno miles de años, lo de la genética es la puntilla, que es un tipo de manipulación nada armónico y opuesto a los principios taoístas o budistas, por cierto. Están en una gran huida hacia delante, en realidad como todos, no veo nada de consciencia colectiva en su actuar.
> 
> ...



No he dicho que no sean espirituales, sino que no son religiosos. No es lo mismo. Aunque para un occidental se confundan debido a la influencia semítica en nuestro pensamiento.


----------



## ferengi (9 May 2015)

[youtube]tAdfyfqZtvk[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 May 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> No he dicho que no sean espirituales, sino que no son religiosos. No es lo mismo. Aunque para un occidental se confundan debido a la influencia semítica en nuestro pensamiento.



Ayn Rand coincide con usted en que la religión ha "secuestrado" la espiritualidad, exigiendo un esfuerzo extra el pensar en palabras como "exaltación", "pureza" o "vida interior" fuera del contexto religioso.

Mucha gente es incapaz de tal esfuerzo intelectual, y simplemente NO CONCIBEN una espiritualidad arreligiosa. Ellos se lo pierden.

Lo gracioso es que quien denuncia esta "contaminación" es...una judía étnica.


----------



## Kozak (11 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand coincide con usted en que la religión ha "secuestrado" la espiritualidad, exigiendo un esfuerzo extra el pensar en palabras como "exaltación", "pureza" o "vida interior" fuera del contexto religioso.
> 
> Mucha gente es incapaz de tal esfuerzo intelectual, y simplemente NO CONCIBEN una espiritualidad arreligiosa. Ellos se lo pierden.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que quien denuncia esta "contaminación" es...una judía étnica.



Hombre, teniendo en cuenta de que fueron judíos étnicos los que introdujeron esa confusión entre los gentiles (pero no para uso interno)...


----------



## Æmilius (12 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand coincide con usted en que la religión ha "secuestrado" la espiritualidad, exigiendo un esfuerzo extra el pensar en palabras como "exaltación", "pureza" o "vida interior" fuera del contexto religioso.
> 
> Mucha gente es incapaz de tal esfuerzo intelectual, y simplemente NO CONCIBEN una espiritualidad arreligiosa. Ellos se lo pierden.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que quien denuncia esta "contaminación" es...una judía étnica.



Judía étnica ienso:

No sé yo si existe dicha étnia: Los judíos se han mezclado con todas las razas del mundo. En Europa, sobre todo centro europa y el este, no es raro encontrar trazas en sus genes de éste, en mi opinión, dotado *"pueblo"*.



> Un genio es un genio, independientemente del número de imbéciles que pertenezcan a la misma raza – y un imbécil es un imbécil, independientemente del número de genios que compartan su origen racial.



_*“Racismo”, La Virtud del Egoísmo*_

Racismo -Objetivismo.org


----------



## H. Roark (12 May 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Judía étnica ienso:
> 
> No sé yo si existe dicha étnia: Los judíos se han mezclado con todas las razas del mundo. En Europa, sobre todo centro europa y el este, no es raro encontrar trazas en sus genes de éste, en mi opinión, dotado *"pueblo"*.



Los judíos asquenazíes son uno de los grupos étnicos más genéticamente cohesionados que existen. Son todos como primos terceros/cuartos y descendientes de unos pocos cientos de individuos de la Europa de entorno a siglo XI que emigraron hacia el Rin desde Italia. Pasaron de ser unos 400 individuos a 15 millones en 9 siglos (hay otros casos parecidos de ese tipo de explosiones demográficas, basta con que sobrevivan 3 hijos por generación). Ese "efecto fundador" es el causante de su gran similitud genética. Gregory Cochran ha escrito bastante sobre esto en su web https://westhunt.wordpress.com/, un libro y varios estudios.

Otros grupos de judíos ya están más alejados, son más "normales" y no tienen las características tan peculiares de los asquenazíes (de alto IQ a múltiples enfermedades genéticas fruto de la endogamia, pasando por rasgos de la personalidad extremos, como hiper-etnocentrismo, escasa empatía y alta agresividad y neuroticismo).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 May 2015)

¿Y cómo sabe usted que Ayn Rand era Askenazí y no Kazhar o "auténtica" Judía de las de tiempos de Jesucristo?

Es que hay varios "sabores" de Judíos.


----------



## H. Roark (18 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabe usted que Ayn Rand era Askenazí y no Kazhar o "auténtica" Judía de las de tiempos de Jesucristo?
> 
> Es que hay varios "sabores" de Judíos.



Rosenbaum es un apellido judeo-alemán. Además los judíos rusos son la práctica totalidad asquenazíes. En general casi todos los judíos notables lo son, con alguna significativa excepción, como Spinoza. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que el IQ medio del resto de judíos está a niveles norafricanos, hay un gap de IQ entre los de origen europeo y el resto de unos 10-15 puntos. 

En Israel, donde los asquenazíes son aproximadamente la mitad de la población judía, la gran mayoría de los líderes políticos y económicos pertenecen a este grupo y hay una brecha notable en rendimiento académico. Parecida a la que hay en Alemania entre alemanes y turcos, pero no tan grande como la que hay entre blancos y negros en los USA.


----------



## Kozak (19 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Y cómo sabe usted que Ayn Rand era Askenazí y no Kazhar o "auténtica" Judía de las de tiempos de Jesucristo?
> 
> Es que hay varios "sabores" de Judíos.



Porque su apellido no era Cohen, Kagan, Kahane, Kogan o similar.


----------



## Æmilius (19 May 2015)

Voy a aprovechar para subir éste genial y de obligada lectura, post para preguntar si existe algún tipo de música "objetivista ". 

Puedo suponer que Ayn Rand escuchaba música clásica pero no he encontrado ninguna información que lo corrobore o algún libro que hable de sus gustos musicales. ¿qué puede aportar al respecto,AYNRANDiano2?


----------



## H. Roark (19 May 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Voy a aprovechar para subir éste genial y de obligada lectura, post para preguntar si existe algún tipo de música "objetivista ".
> 
> Puedo suponer que Ayn Rand escuchaba música clásica pero no he encontrado ninguna información que lo corrobore o algún libro que hable de sus gustos musicales. ¿qué puede aportar al respecto,AYNRANDiano2?



Esto no es objetivista, pero el otro día me cruce con ello por Youtube y me recordó a su estética:

[youtube]gBrDNY7M4EA[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 May 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Voy a aprovechar para subir éste genial y de obligada lectura, post para preguntar si existe algún tipo de música "objetivista ".
> 
> Puedo suponer que Ayn Rand escuchaba música clásica pero no he encontrado ninguna información que lo corrobore o algún libro que hable de sus gustos musicales. ¿qué puede aportar al respecto,AYNRANDiano2?



Ayn Rand detestaba a Wagner o Beethoven...cosas suyas. En el "Movimiento" uno era "sospechoso" si decía que le gustaba Beethoven, había "algo mal" en uno ::

Le gustaban especialmente la música popular alegre de hace 100 años:

Music With An Ayn Rand Connection

...que a mi juicio era la "Música pop" de cuando el término aún no estaba inventado.

Por supuesto que el Pop es "anatema" en el "randismo" ortodoxo.

Detestaba también el Jazz:

What's Wrong with Bebop? Reflections on Ayn Rand and Jazz

Personalmente creo que la música es algo tan personal que es absurdo hablar de "música objetivista".

Por ejempo a mí me fascina esta pieza de música "marcialista" (léase "nazi" cara al vulgo)...

The Superior Ideal - Yukio Mishima - YouTube

...o esta pieza Pop New Romantic:

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Maid Of Orleans - YouTube

...o la marcha fúnebre de Sigfrido, que considero un tributo (¡Herejía!) a los Howard Roark de este mundo que son aplastados por las circunstancias, pero que aún así entran en un _*"Valhala Objetivista"*_...

Excalibur's symphonic ending - YouTube

...o que "duermen" en la Isla Mística de Avalon, esperando despertar un día y recuperar del Lago la Espada Excalibur de la racionalidad plena y coherente, que será el el Rey que un día gobernará el mundo.

Todo esto es "anatema" para el _Objetivismo Oficial_ (Joder, soy Disidente hasta del Objetivismo, no sólo del SIDA )

Curiosamente la señora Rand se permitía a sí misma este tipo de "indungencias místicas". Su cuadro preferido:







Francamente prefiero a un Howard Roark en sueño místico en Avalon a un Howard Roark crucificado.

Para completar mi "herejía" añado que me encanta el himno de la RDA:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1CyPjQQTAM


----------



## Æmilius (20 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand detestaba a Wagner o Beethoven...cosas suyas. En el "Movimiento" uno era "sospechoso" si decía que le gustaba Beethoven, había "algo mal" en uno ::
> 
> Le gustaban especialmente la música popular alegre de hace 100 años:
> 
> ...




Entonces seguro que le gustan algunas canciones de Laibach: 

<iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5nfStPqa5WQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Æmilius (21 May 2015)

Más arte objetivista:


----------



## Kozak (21 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand detestaba a Wagner o Beethoven...cosas suyas. En el "Movimiento" uno era "sospechoso" si decía que le gustaba Beethoven, había "algo mal" en uno ::
> 
> Le gustaban especialmente la música popular alegre de hace 100 años:
> 
> ...



Creo que a Ayn Rand le gustaba la música con "sense of purpose" y le disgustaban los lamentos sin esperanza, así como las complejidades por el gusto de ser complejos. Beethoven, al romper el canon clásico y enlazar con el romanticismo es "sospechoso". El jazz, y especialmente el bebop, es todo él floritura sin apenas sentido, como el arte abstracto. Rajmáninov le gustaba a Rand porque, aparte de compartir cultura y orígenes, componía con "sense of purpose", aunque fuera técnicamente muy exigente. No me extrañaría que a Rand le disgustara por contra Stravinsky, salvo en su época neoclásica, porque le faltaba ese sentido de trascendencia que a Rajmáninov o Scriabin les salían naturalmente.

El himno de la RDA o las composiciones de Aleksándrov, por más que fueran propaganda comunista de la vertiente más dura, están transidas de "sense of purpose". En palabras de John Dolan, el único arte realmente relevante del siglo XX han sido los realismos socialista, fascista, kemalista y objetivista. El resto han sido pajas apuntándose a la boca.



Æmilius dijo:


> Entonces seguro que le gustan algunas canciones de Laibach:
> 
> <iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5nfStPqa5WQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Bueno, esa es de Opus... la versión que hicieron los Laibach del One Vision de Queen es la repolla, de canto a Martin Luther King pasa a algo deliciosamente siniestro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 May 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Entonces seguro que le gustan algunas canciones de Laibach:
> 
> <iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5nfStPqa5WQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Un guilty pleasure mío es que me gusta esta canción y vídeo, similares EMMO al que has puesto:

Rammstein - Stripped(oficial video)_HD 720 - YouTube


----------



## H. Roark (24 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un guilty pleasure mío es que me gusta esta canción y vídeo, similares EMMO al que has puesto:
> 
> Rammstein - Stripped(oficial video)_HD 720 - YouTube



Esa canción la uso yo para hacer deporte  Es mucho mejor que la original.

---------- Post added 24-may-2015 at 18:45 ----------

Una nueva web neorreaccionaria escindida de More Right | Questioning Modernity que igual os interesa:



> No man has a right to be an amateur in the matter of physical training. What a disgrace it is for a man to grow old without ever seeing the beauty and strength of which his body is capable.



The Future Primaeval


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 May 2015)

Esta paisaje desolado jamás sería "objetivista".

¿Por qué?:

* Porque no hay obra humana alguna. Para el objetivismo un paisaje puramente natural carece de interés.

* Porque para colmo está reseco y desolado. En un paisaje de muerte.​
¿Porqué considera usted "objetivista" este cuadro?


----------



## Æmilius (30 May 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esta paisaje desolado jamás sería "objetivista".
> 
> ¿Por qué?:
> 
> ...



No me pregunte a mí, fué el resultado que me dió google al introducir arte objetivista ::

---------- Post added 30-may-2015 at 02:36 ----------








Esta es la imagen de cabecera de la web objetivismo.org







Aquí también vemos un "paisaje muerto" y es considerado arte objetivista : 
http://objetivismo.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/salvador-dali-clock.jpg







_*Tiempo*, Salvador Dalí_








*AYNRANDiano2*, aquí encontré el poster "objetivista" del paisaje muerto: Objectivism Posters for Sale :ienso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Jun 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> *AYNRANDiano2*, aquí encontré el poster "objetivista" del paisaje muerto: Objectivism Posters for Sale :ienso:



Muchos de ellos no son "randianos" ni de coña. ¡Pero si hasta hay cuadros Abstractos! (¡Sea anatema!)


----------



## Æmilius (2 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Muchos de ellos no son "randianos" ni de coña. ¡Pero si hasta hay cuadros Abstractos! (¡Sea anatema!)



He comprobado que algunas de las pinturas/ esculturas creadas en regímenes fascistas (Alemán e Italiano) podrían tener cierta esencia _objetivista_
*
¿Qué le parecen?*





















*Arno breker
*

























*Albert Speer*

http://www.divertinajes.com/nueva/images/parrafos/121025Arquitectura-fascista.jpg













Construidos bajo el mandato de *Benito Mussolini *


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2015)

Ayn Rand despreciaba este tipo de arquitectura como "repostería neoclasicista" (parece una tarta de bodas).

En "El Manantial" se ríe sin piedad de estos edificios, que pretender ser de mármol cuando en realidad son de hormigón armado.

Curiosamente Ayn Rand amaba a este otro arquitecto...



















https://www.google.es/search?q=lloyd+wright&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=0slwVY6NEYLyUNytgCg

Arquitectura a la medida del hombre y de su vida, en las antípodas de la ampulosidad estatista Nazi.


----------



## Æmilius (5 Jun 2015)

Torres Blancas

Considerado por muchos el símbolo de la arquitectura española del siglo XX. Edificio de viviendas inspirado por Le Corbusier y la torre Price de *Frank Lloyd Wright*. Un rascacielos que parece crecer orgánicamente, como un árbol de cemento

20 obras maestras de la arquitectura española del siglo XX >> El Viajero Astuto >> Blogs EL PAÍS


----------



## Kozak (5 Jun 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Torres Blancas
> 
> Considerado por muchos el símbolo de la arquitectura española del siglo XX. Edificio de viviendas inspirado por Le Corbusier y la torre Price de *Frank Lloyd Wright*. Un rascacielos que parece crecer orgánicamente, como un árbol de cemento
> 
> 20 obras maestras de la arquitectura española del siglo XX >> El Viajero Astuto >> Blogs EL PAÍS



¡Satán es mi Señor!



SOY dijo:


> Ayn Rand se considera a sí misma, en tanto que ser humano en relación con su entorno, separada de los demás seres humanos, es por ello que condena el altruismo y lo considera irracional. Y a Ayn Rand no le faltaría razón al pensar que el altruismo es algo irracional si no fuera porque, racionálmente, no podemos poner límites físicos a la extensión de un cuerpo humano. *La Física ha demostrado que la materia macroscópica es una ilusión, en la mente del observador, y que en el fondo todo está hecho de lo mismo y no hay separación real entre las cosas más allá de la separación que creamos en nuestra mente*. Es decir, que el cuerpo de cada persona abarca en realidad el universo entero pues ambos son inseparables. Es en este punto cuando todo el castillo de naipes filosófico, apoyado sobre la existencia de cuerpos humanos separados e independientes, se viene abajo *estrepitósamente.*
> 
> La razón no está del lado de Ayn Rand en ese punto. Y ese punto es primordial. Un cuerpo humano es al mundo lo que una ola es al océano. No hay separación real. La aparente separación es sólo imaginaria.
> .
> ...



La misma idea de Física que de ortografía.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Jun 2015)

SOY dijo:


> Ayn Rand se considera a sí misma, en tanto que ser humano en relación con su entorno, separada de los demás seres humanos



Ayn Rand jamás dijo eso.

Ayn rand sabía que el ser humano sólo alcanza su desarrollo en Sociedad, pero en una Sociedad RAcional que respete los derechos individuales.

En ese contexto dijo que era mucho más seguro y deseable vivir en una isla desierta uno solo que vivir en la URSS.

Pero ella no se fue a una isla desierta: Se fue a vivir a una de las mayores aglomeraciones de seres humanos del planeta, *Nueva York*.

La Sr. Rand se aburría en su chalet de California:

https://www.google.es/search?q=ayn+...G15VaS5Bcv-UJbNgZgI#q=ayn+rand+richard+neutra



















...desgraciadamente esta casa fue demolida en los años 1970 :´( :´( :´( :´( :´(​
Pese a la vida "de estrella de cine" que adquirió en California, ardía en deseos de vivir en NYC, y allí volvió y vivió hasta la muerte.

Curiosamente fue Unabomber el que eligió vivir en una cabaña perdida en el monte, pero a la Sra. Rand "le iba la marcha" de esta rodeada de millones de seres humanos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2015)

> ¡Satán es mi Señor!



Un respeto con Torres Blancas, hoygah.

Es arquitectura "orgánica", con cemento visto y con una técnica constructiva originalísima.

Los espacios creados son muy interesantes y utilizables.

Se lo crea usted o no yo en Madrid dediqué una tarde en exclusiva a disfrutar de ese edificio, que está muy cerca de la estación de buses de Avenida de América.

Hubiese sido un edificio "digno de Howard Roark": Audaz, con respeto por los materiales y con cero toques historicistas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jun 2015)

Unas citas de la señora Rand para animar el cotarro:


----------



## Kozak (13 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Un respeto con Torres Blancas, hoygah.
> 
> Es arquitectura "orgánica", con cemento visto y con una técnica constructiva originalísima.
> 
> ...



Orgánico con cementaco visto es como decir "historicista" con acero, vidrio y Pladur.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jun 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Orgánico con cementaco visto es como decir "historicista" con acero, vidrio y Pladur.



El cementaco visto es lo más orgánico que hay.

El cementaco visto (_*Beton brute*_ queda más _fisno_) es el material más sincero que hay, y lo más cercano que conozco al ideal expresado por Ayn Rand de edificios que parezcan casi como árboles surgidos naturalmente del terreno.

Para mí un puente de autopista...







...es el complemento estético perfecto para un bonito paisaje natural.

Es el toque Humano y Humanizante, pero puramente técnico, mucho más bello que cualquier edificio de Calatrava (por decir un nombre)


----------



## Kozak (22 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *El cementaco visto es lo más orgánico que hay.*
> 
> El cementaco visto (_*Beton brute*_ queda más _fisno_) es el material más sincero que hay, y lo más cercano que conozco al ideal expresado por Ayn Rand de edificios que parezcan casi como árboles surgidos naturalmente del terreno.
> 
> ...



Yo debo de haber estudiado otra Química...


----------



## Æmilius (24 Jun 2015)

Releyendo el libro de "*La Virtud del Egoísmo*" de Ayn Rand me apetece compartir este párrafo: 


> Cuando a un gobierno, sea un monarca o un parlamento "democrático" , se lo considere un proveedor de servicios gratuitos, será sólo cuestión de tiempo que comience a ampliar sus servicios y la esfera de lo gratuito (hoy en día este proceso se denomina crecimiento del "sector público de la economía") hasta convertirse, como necesariamente tiene que hacerlo, en instrumento de la lucha entre grupos de presión, entre grupos económicos antagónicos que se roban unos a otros.



_*Ayn Rand*, Febrero de *1964*. La virtud del egoísmo. _ (pag. 220)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jun 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Esto es un offtopic y luego lo borro. Pero, ¿sabrías decirme a qué es el fuerte olor característico de los botes de vitaminas de Solgar, Ayn Randiano (o cualquiera, le pregunto a él porque sé que los usa)? Es una tontería pero me gustaría identificarlo.



Ni idea.

Pero ciertamente _apestan_...a mí me echan el bronzaco cada vez que abro un bote o ingiero las píldoras, que es todos los santos días 

La VM 75 huele muy fierte. Cierto.


----------



## autsaider (28 Jun 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ni idea.
> 
> Pero ciertamente _apestan_...a mí me echan el bronzaco cada vez que abro un bote o ingiero las píldoras, que es todos los santos días
> 
> La VM 75 huele muy fierte. Cierto.



La vitamina C solo funciona cuando va acompañada de flavonoides y rutina. Tú la tomas sola.

¿Es que no lo sabías?

La vitamina C la desinfectan con variadas cosas que no declaran en la etiqueta. Dos cosas que siempre lleva son cloro y radiación.

Quizá se deba a alguna de esas cosas el mal olor que desprenden.

¿Es que no lo sabías?


----------



## Kozak (28 Jun 2015)

Tico dijo:


> La vitamina C solo funciona cuando va acompañada de flavonoides y rutina. Tú la tomas sola.
> 
> ¿Es que no lo sabías?
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base de que "llevar radiación" es como "llevar luz" o "llevar sonido" (la radiación se emite, se irradia o se absorbe, por ejemplo) mal empezamos.

Lo segundo es que hay muchos tipos de radiación. Y un tipo de radiación que son los rayos X o la radiación gamma lo único que hacen a sustancias no vivas es desinfectarlas. En todo caso no provocarían el mal olor, sino que matarían a las bacterias responsables del mismo.


----------



## Æmilius (29 Jun 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Esto es un offtopic y luego lo borro. Pero, ¿sabrías decirme a qué es el fuerte olor característico de los botes de vitaminas de Solgar, Ayn Randiano (o cualquiera, le pregunto a él porque sé que los usa)? Es una tontería pero me gustaría identificarlo.



..................................................

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 12:18 ----------




Tico dijo:


> La vitamina C solo funciona cuando va acompañada de flavonoides y rutina. Tú la tomas sola.
> 
> ¿Es que no lo sabías?
> 
> ...



............................................................................

---------- Post added 29-jun-2015 at 12:19 ----------




Kozak dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que "llevar radiación" es como "llevar luz" o "llevar sonido" (la radiación se emite, se irradia o se absorbe, por ejemplo) mal empezamos.
> 
> Lo segundo es que hay muchos tipos de radiación. Y un tipo de radiación que son los rayos X o la radiación gamma lo único que hacen a sustancias no vivas es desinfectarlas. En todo caso no provocarían el mal olor, sino que matarían a las bacterias responsables del mismo.



.................................................................................

Para no desvirtuar el hilo, podéis seguir con el debate de la Vitamina C y suplementos varios aquí:*El Milagro de la Vitamina C – UNA EXPERIENCIA REAL *– http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/605377-milagro-de-vitamina-c-experiencia-real.html


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (29 Jun 2015)

Retrasado reflota hilo.


----------



## Æmilius (29 Jun 2015)

Pobre de solemnidad dijo:


> Retrasado reflota hilo.


----------



## Æmilius (29 Jun 2015)

*Fotos biográficas de Ayn Rand: *

*Ayn Rand’s Biographical Timeline
*

Ayn Rand’s Biographical Timeline &mdash;Ayn Rand Lexicon
*
1869* Father, Zinovy Zakarovich Rosenbaum, born in Breslitovsk, Russia (November 18)
*1880 *Mother, Anna Borisovna Kaplan, born in St. Petersburg (October 15)
*
1900*












*1904 * Parents married (May 3)
*1905* Born in St. Petersburg (February 2; or, January 20 on the Julian calendar)












*1911* Teaches self to read
*1912 * Family moves to an apartment on Nevsky Prospekt at Znamenskaya Square
*1913 * Attends first motion picture exhibition in St. Petersburg
*1914* Reads first romantic fiction, The Mysterious Valley; decides to become a writer
*1917 * Witnesses first shots of February revolution
*1918* Discovers writings of Victor Hugo
To escape civil war, family moves to Ukraine (fall) and then Yevpatoria, Crimea (spring) 
*
1920*












*1920* Discovers Aristotle’s works in high school
*1921* Graduates from Yevpatoria High School #4 (June 30)
Family returns to Petrograd
Enrolls in Petrograd State University (circa August 24)
Discovers the works of Nietzsche (1921–22)
*1924* Discovers Viennese operettas
Graduates from Leningrad State University (October 13)
Enrolls in State Technicum for Screen Arts (October 15)
*1925* “Pola Negri” pamphlet published in Moscow and Leningrad
Receives permission to leave USSR (October 29)
*1926* “Hollywood: American Movie City” pamphlet published in Moscow and Leningrad
Departs Leningrad (January 17)
Sails from Le Havre, France, for America on the De Grasse
(February 10)
Arrives in Manhattan (February 19)
Resides in Chicago with relatives (February–August)
Arrives in Hollywood (September 3)
Hired as movie extra by Cecil B. DeMille (September)
Meets Frank O’Connor on set of The King of Kings (September)
*1927* Hired by DeMille as junior screen writer (circa June 11)
*1929* Marries Frank O’Connor (April 15)
Hired by RKO wardrobe department







*1931 * Becomes U.S. citizen (March 13)
*1932* Sells “Red Pawn” to Universal Pictures (September 2)
*1934* Makes first entry in philosophic journal (April 9)
Writes Ideal
First play, Woman on Trial, opens in Hollywood (October 2)
Moves to New York City (November)
*1935 * Night of January 16th (formerly, Woman on Trial) opens on Broadway (September 16)
Makes first notes for The Fountainhead (December 4)
*1936* We the Living published (April 18)
*1938* Anthem published in England (circa May 7)
*1939 * Receives last communication from parents in USSR (circa January)







Ayn Rand, Talbot photograph The Fountainhead cover
*1940 * Works for the Wendell Willkie presidential campaign
The Unconquered (We the Living adaptation) opens on Broadway (February 13)
*1942* Delivers The Fountainhead manuscript to Bobbs-Merrill (December 31)
*1943* The Fountainhead published (May 8)
Begins writing “The Moral Basis of Individualism” (August 18)
Moves to California to write The Fountainhead screenplay (November 25)
*1944 *Moves into Von Sternberg house designed by Richard Neutra (July)
Writes screenplay for Love Letters (September)
*1945* Makes first notes for Atlas Shrugged (January 1)
Guest of Frank Lloyd Wright at Taliesin East (February 3–4)
The Fountainhead reaches #6 on New York Times best-seller list (August 26)
First installment of “illustrated” Fountainhead begins in Hearst newspapers nationwide (December 24)
*1946 * First U.S. edition of Anthem published (circa July)
*1949* The Fountainhead film opens (June 23)






*1951 * Moves back to New York City (October 23)
*1955* Finishes writing “Galt’s Speech” (October 13)
*1957* Finishes writing Atlas Shrugged (March 20)
Atlas Shrugged published (October 10)
*1958* Begins teaching fiction writing class (January 18)
Presents first campus talk, at Queens College (March 6)






*1960* Delivers first major campus talk, “Faith and Force: Destroyers of the Modern World,” at Yale University (February 17)
*1961* For the New Intellectual published (March 24)
Presents first Ford Hall Forum talk, “The Intellectual Bankruptcy of Our Age” (March 26)
*1962 * First issue of The Objectivist Newsletter published (January)
Nathaniel Branden Institute opens (January)
Weekly column begins in the Los Angeles Times (June 17)
*1963 * Receives honorary doctorate from Lewis and Clark University (October 2)
*1964* The Virtue of Selfishness published (December)
*1966* First installment of “Introduction to Objectivist Epistemology” published in The Objectivist (July)
*1967 * Makes first appearance on the Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson (August 16)
*1968* Nathaniel Branden Institute closes (May)
*1969 * Begins teaching nonfiction writing course (March 8)
Witnesses launch of Apollo 11 (July 16)
Presents first epistemology workshop (October 11)
*1974* Presents “Philosophy: Who Needs It” talk at West Point (March 6)
Nora Drobysheva (Ayn Rand’s sister) arrives for visit from USSR (April 14)
Attends White House dinner for Alan Greenspan swearing-in (September 4)
*1976 *Publishes last article in The Ayn Rand Letter (January–February)
Attends White House dinner honoring Malcolm Fraser (July 27)
*1977 * Ford Hall Forum holds luncheon in her honor (April 10)
Outlines screenplay for Atlas Shrugged television miniseries (September)
*1979* Introduction to Objectivist Epistemology published by New American Library (April)
Frank O’Connor dies (November 9) 
*1980*





*1981 * Delivers last Ford Hall Forum lecture, “The Age of Mediocrity” (April 26)
Delivers last public lecture, “The Sanction of the Victims,” in New Orleans (November 21)
*1982* Writes her last page of “Atlas Shrugged” teleplay (January 1)
Dies in New York City (March 6


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Jun 2015)

> Delivers last public lecture, “The Sanction of the Victims,” in New Orleans (November 21)



No quería ir. Estaba enferma y deprimida por la muerte de su marido.

¿Saben cómo la convenció el que montó la conferencia, que era admirador suyo y la conocía muy bien?

Le prometió pagarle la conferencia no con Notas de la reserva Federal (dejaron de ser dólares al eliminar Nixon la convertibilidad a oro en 1971), sino pagarle CON ORO. 

Eso fue suficiente para convencerla.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jul 2015)

> Hired as movie extra by Cecil B. DeMille (September)



Ayn Rand llegó a los estudios y no sabía orientarse en ellos.

Así que preguntó a un señor dónde tenía que ir...el serñor era Cecil B. DeMille en persona, a quien casualmente Ayn Rand preguntó.

Ayn Rand (una jovencita que apenas chapurreaba inglés) despertó las simpatías de DeMille que le dio un tour por los estudios y le consiguio trabajo como extra en "Rey de reyes":

Ayn Rand meets Cecil B. DeMille - Dr. Michael S. Berliner - YouTube


----------



## Æmilius (5 Jul 2015)

Tengo curiosidad en profundizar en el por qué de la _"enemistad"_ de* M. Friedman y A. Rand. *

<iframe width="426" height="270" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/NoeOAxFcLbg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="426" height="270" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/svIMqEOhPD4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jul 2015)

Ayn Rand detestaba a los "pragmáticos" como Friedman y hasta criticaba en privado a Ludwig von Mises por ser demasiado "pragmático" en temas económicos.

El problema es el siguiente: Economistas como Friedman o Mises carecían de base filosófica y habían construido sus ideas basándose simplemente en "lo que funciona" (esto es, lo que genera riqueza).

Ayn Rand insistía mucho en que la Economía tenía que estar basada en la Ética, y esta a su vez en la Epistemología, y esta a su vez en la Metafísica.





Friedman o Mises llegaron más o menos a las mismas conclusiones que Ayn Rand, pero por trayectorias intelectuales completamente diferentes. 

Ayn Rand necesitaba ser un poquito más COMPRENSIVA con el "background" académico y vital de cada persona, que podía ser muy, muy diferente al suyo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Jul 2015)

> 1914 Reads first romantic fiction, The Mysterious Valley; decides to become a writer



Una especie de "Tintín" muy del gusto de la época:







Se han hecho reediciones y traducciones para seguidores de Ayn Rand.

Es fascinante como UNA lectora ha salvado del olvido más absoluto a una publicación infanto-juvenil de hace un siglo. 

https://www.google.es/search?q=miel...mNAoHcUY7-rxg#q="mysterous+valley"+"ayn+rand"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ayn Rand detestaba a los "pragmáticos" como Friedman y hasta criticaba en privado a Ludwig von Mises por ser demasiado "pragmático" en temas económicos



...pero luego aconsejaba "voto útil" a Nixon 

Esto es una debilidad típica del Objetivismo: EXIGENCIA DE PUREZA a los que estan cercanos (y excomunión si no son "perfectos", léase Libertarianos e incluso Liberales Clásicos) y luego "voto útil" a personajes como Nixon o Bush.

Es alucinógeno escuchar a Peikoff emitir sus _*Fatwas*_ contra los Objetivistas no afiliados a su instituto (los de David Kelley, The Objectivist Center), contra los Libertarianos y contra todo grupo que simpatice con Ayn Rand pero no tenga el sello peikoff de aprobación.

Y después de la Fatwa... Peikoff te dice que hay que votar a Bush :vomito:, y que Israel es el "Howard Roark de Oriente Medio" :: y que por eso hay que respaldarlo.


----------



## Kozak (13 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...pero luego aconsejaba "voto útil" a Nixon
> 
> Esto es una debilidad típica del Objetivismo: EXIGENCIA DE PUREZA a los que estan cercanos (y excomunión si no son "perfectos", léase Libertarianos e incluso Liberales Clásicos) y luego "voto útil" a personajes como Nixon o Bush.
> 
> ...



Peikoff será objetivista por elección, pero es un judío étnico y la sangre tira.


----------



## Æmilius (18 Jul 2015)

Volviéndo al tema incial del hilo: 




















Las dos primeras pinturas son de José manuel Capuletti, autor del que Ayn Rand poseía varias obras. 

https://www.google.es/search?sclient=psy-ab&biw=1600&bih=761&q=Jos%C3%A9+Manuel+Capuletti++ayn+rand&oq=Jos%C3%A9+Manuel+Capuletti++ayn+rand&gs_l=serp.3...383984.383984.1.384133.1.1.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..10.4.1567.V2bBsjRXdZs&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.&bvm=bv.98197061,d.d24&ech=1&psi=DzyqVcCkIISAU-HJqLAO.1437219833182.5&ei=JjyqVbn3DYvbUZaUocAO&emsg=NCSR&noj=1


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Jul 2015)

Este cuadro a mi juicio NO es objetivista.

* La mujer esta sentada en el suelo. Algo impropio.

* Hay basura en la acera. ¿acaso la basura es tan importante como para que el artista decida incluirla en su cuadro?

* Los árboles están secos y las casas son horribles.

* No hay nadie, ni hay acción alguna en la calle.​
Parece más bien uno de esos cuadros oníricos de Giorgio de Chirico:


----------



## El Jeringuillas (23 Jul 2015)

Esto no es objetivista. Es claramente realismo socialista, pero me intriga muchísimo, podría decir que me cautiva. Siento ensuciar el hilo, pero como veo que dos de las mentes preclaras del foro participan habitualmente quizá me podrían indicar de qué va esto. 

Lo que he podido saber por mi cuenta con mis conocimientos de cirílico: El autor es Alexei Pavlovich Solodovnikov (Алексей Павлович Солодовников) y el cuadro al parecer de 1955, el título lo desconozco pero al parecer representa un juicio. 

Me encanta la mirada del hombre, señalando el plano elevado donde se encuentra el juez, que no aparece en el cuadro.

Cosas que me intrigan:

1. El hombre en primer plano no parece en absoluto un criminal ni alguien al que se pretenda denostar, antes bien parece dar una muestra de extrema dignidad y sosiego ante el veredicto, que al juzgar por la reacción de lo que podrían ser sus familiares en segundo plano, no ha sido precisamente exculpatorio. A pesar de la calma con la que se lo toma, parece plenamente consciente de la situación.

2. Si el juicio es durante el socialismo, por qué se presenta al hombre como una especie de ejemplo de dignidad ante una sentencia quizá injusta.


3. El público asistente parece entre preocupado e indignado por el veredicto.


A ver si me dan alguna pista de la intención del autor y la relevancia del cuadro. ¿Podría ser que la acusada es la señora que aparece de pie tras el segundo banco y que el hombre es sólo el abogado o algo así? Aún así las preguntas permanecen.







*Edito*, he encontrado un comentario en ruso:

Почему-то советская изобразительно-культурологическая, литературно-художественная, etc традиция не любила мужчин с усиками. Усы - любила. Усики - ненавидела. С усами были вожди - от Сталина и Будённого до всяких красных командиров, включая легендарного Чапаева, тогда как усики считались принадлежностью жуликов, брачных аферистов, стиляг, мещанствующих эстетов (точнее - эстетствующих мещан), а также - шпионов. Все они носили тонкие и ухоженные «шнурочки» или ещё какие вариации на тему усиков. Если на экране вдруг появлялся лощёный мужчина, к примеру, в светлом плаще и с предательскими усишками, всё - мы знали, что этот господинчик уж точно ...будет гадить главному герою (открытому и честному парню в кепке), бросит жену с ребёнком или девушку (беременную!), а ещё он любит джаз, а завтра...! Родину продаст! Я бы могла об этом писать ещё долго, приводя примеры из фильмов и повестей, но лучше покажу шикарную и малоизвестную картину 1955 года. Сразу видно, какой гад перед нами!

En Googleano apenas entiendo algo:

De alguna manera la tradición fina culturales, literarias y artísticas, etc Soviética no le gustaban los hombres con bigotes. Bigote - me encantó. Antenas - odiado. Con un bigote eran los líderes - Stalin y Budyonny a todos los comandantes rojos, incluyendo el legendario Chapaiev, mientras que las antenas eran considerados miembros de ladrones, estafas matrimonio, dandis, los estetas de la pequeña burguesía (o más bien - clase arty medio), y - espías. Todos ellos eran delgadas y bien mantenidas "cuerdas" o incluso algunas variaciones sobre el tema de las antenas. Si la pantalla de repente apareció el hombre loschёny, por ejemplo, un impermeable ligero y usishkami traicionera, todo - sabíamos que este gospodinchik duda ... se echan a perder el protagonista (un chico abierto y honesto en la tapa), para dejar a su esposa e hijo Mujer (una embarazada!), y sin embargo le encanta el jazz, pero mañana ...! Va a vender la patria! Podría escribir sobre ello durante mucho tiempo, citando ejemplos de películas y novelas, pero es mejor para mostrar el elegante y un cuadro poco conocido en 1955. Uno puede ver un zorrillo en frente de nosotros!

Усики debe ser bigotitos (por contraposición a Усы, bigotazo de toda la vida) que aquí traducen por antenas con poca fortuna.

A ver si vamos a tener frente a nuestros ojos un juicio por abandono del hogar y le están cantando las cuarenta al hombre. Quizá se convierta, ligeramente reinterpretado, en un cuadro representativo de los juicios genáricos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2015)

> Si el juicio es durante el socialismo, por qué se presenta al hombre como una especie de ejemplo de dignidad ante una sentencia quizá injusta



No descartaría una velada crítica al sistema.

En no recuerdo qué película de Einsestein (¿Octubre?, ¿Acorazado Potemkin?) los revolucionarios salen pateando y estropeando un piano, y un campesino brutísimo dormita durante las sesiones de discusión parlamentaria cuando hablan los mencheviques pero aplaude como un subnormal cuando hablan los bolcheviques.

Todo esto puede entenderse como una celebración de lo "popular" que "no tiene prejuicios burgueses"...pero también como una crítica velada al Comunismo que no respeta ni la Cultura ni los argumentos del adversario.


----------



## Varelse (27 Jul 2015)

¿Puedo utilizar este hilo para hacerte una pregunta AYN RANiano2?

Creo que puedo conseguir las obras completas de Ayn Rand publicadas por Grito Sagrado. ¿Por dónde me recomiendas empezar? Ya leí en su día parte de La rebelión de Atlas, pero hace tiempo, así que sería volver a empezar de cero. Mi idea es aproximarme con tres lecturas (tres libros) y el resto si me interesa ya indago yo por mi cuenta.

Y otra cosa: ¿hay algún libro que no merezca la pena tener? En realidad los pido para una librería y de ahí me compraré lo que me interese y lo que no se quedará a la venta. Si tiene algo MALO, prefiero no traerlo, claro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Jul 2015)

Varelse dijo:


> ¿Puedo utilizar este hilo para hacerte una pregunta AYN RANiano2?
> 
> Creo que puedo conseguir las obras completas de Ayn Rand publicadas por Grito Sagrado. ¿Por dónde me recomiendas empezar? Ya leí en su día parte de La rebelión de Atlas, pero hace tiempo, así que sería volver a empezar de cero. Mi idea es aproximarme con tres lecturas (tres libros) y el resto si me interesa ya indago yo por mi cuenta.
> 
> ...



Yo empezaría por "Filosofía, ¿Quién la necesita?" y por "Para el nuevo intelectual".

"Objetivismo" es también muy recomendable:







Objetivismo. La filosofía de Ayn Rand

Libros "malos" de Ayn Rand no hay ninguno...le problema es que "introducción a la epistemología objetivista" -por ejemplo- es un libro bastante "difícil" para casi todo el mundo.


----------



## Varelse (27 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo empezaría por "Filosofía, ¿Quién la necesita?" y por "Para el nuevo intelectual".
> 
> "Objetivismo" es también muy recomendable:
> 
> ...



Gracias. Pedidos para mí esos y el resto en camino, a ver si nos convertimos en la primera librería española que tenga las obras completas de esta señora.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Jul 2015)

Varelse dijo:


> Gracias. Pedidos para mí esos y el resto en camino, a ver si nos convertimos en la primera librería española que tenga las obras completas de esta señora.



Le sugiero que ponga citas de Ayn Rand sobre las portadas de los libros como cuadros.

Venderá más.


----------



## Æmilius (28 Jul 2015)

Yo empecé con *"El Manatial"* seguido de* "La Rebelión de Atlas"* y posteriormente *"La virtud del egoismo"* y *"Capitalismo: El ideal desconocido".* Me faltan algunos de Ayn Rand que iré adquiriendo en breve.

Éste foro también es miy interesante: Objetivismo.org - Razón - Egoísmo - Capitalismo

Seguro que AynRandiano2 conoce otros sites en inglés interesantes. 

Por otro lado, en la la Universidad Francisco Marroquín imparten un máster sobre el objetivismo: M.A. en FilosofÃ­a Objetivista | Escuela de Posgrado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jul 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Yo empecé con *"El Manatial"* seguido de* "La Rebelión de Atlas"* y posteriormente *"La virtud del egoismo"* y *"Capitalismo: El ideal desconocido".* Me faltan algunos de Ayn Rand que iré adquiriendo en breve



El mismo orden que yo seguí.

"El manantial" me parece mucho más accesible que Atlas, ya que es una novela mucho más compacta (600 páginas versus 1000) y con un esquema mucho más escueto:



> Howard Roark: El hombre que tiene valores y SÍ lo sabe.
> 
> Wynand: El hombre que tiene valores y NO lo sabe (descubre que los tiene defendiendo a Howard Roark, y suicidándose al constatar su profundo fracaso)
> 
> ...



Encontré este esquema entre los apuntes de Ayn Rand (hay libro sobre sus papeles personales) y me parece magistral...revela mucho sobre la estructura interna del libro.

AR se pasó AÑOS escribiendo El Manantial. Una lectura simple no permite ver todo el trabajo oculto que hay en sus páginas.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (29 Jul 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Libros "malos" de Ayn Rand no hay ninguno*...le problema es que "introducción a la epistemología objetivista" -por ejemplo- es un libro bastante "difícil" para casi todo el mundo.



Es usted un cachondo. :XX:

Una parte de mis obras favoritas, en este caso de Vela Zanetti. Me gustaría saber si le encuentra alguien su punto objetivista, en el tema más que en las formas por supuesto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Ago 2015)

A primera vista el cuadro de Zanetti puede parecer "Objetivista".

NO LO ES. No lo es porque:

* La obra que crean es COLECTIVA, no individual.

* El tono general del cuadro es de tristeza.​
Este sería un cuadro similar pero Objetivista de verdad:







Para colmo el cuadro de Zanetti está lleno de referencias simbólicas masónicas/NOW (la plomada, el mapa mundi plano)


----------



## H. Roark (3 Ago 2015)

Una simulación de lo que ocurre cuando 4 estrategias compiten: egoísta-individualista, traicionera, humanista-universalista y etnocéntrica:

The Evolutionary Dominance of Ethnocentric Cooperation

PD: Gana la etnocéntrica


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Ago 2015)

no me jodas, una simulación de ordenador que parece basada en el comportamiento de las hormigas, sí, muy extrapolable a las sociedades humanas.

Es que ni para los perros.


----------



## Kozak (3 Ago 2015)

H. Roark dijo:


> Una simulación de lo que ocurre cuando 4 estrategias compiten: egoísta-individualista, traicionera, humanista-universalista y etnocéntrica:
> 
> The Evolutionary Dominance of Ethnocentric Cooperation
> 
> PD: Gana la etnocéntrica



Traducido al modernés:

CHINA WINS. FATALITY.


----------



## H. Roark (4 Ago 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Traducido al modernés:
> 
> CHINA WINS. FATALITY.



China, los judíos, algún otro.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2015 at 00:46 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> no me jodas, una simulación de ordenador que parece basada en el comportamiento de las hormigas, sí, muy extrapolable a las sociedades humanas.
> 
> Es que ni para los perros.



No está basado en el comportamiento de hormigas, pero imagino que es mucho pedir leer antes de sentar cátedra como de costumbre. Es un problema de teoría de juegos.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Ago 2015)

pasa en realidad con todos los estudios, pero con este más, no sé qué pretendes demostrar dando el resultado de un estudio que para refutarlo o no hay que profundizar mucho más de lo que permite el contexto de un foro.

En un contexto global una actitud etnocéntrica no deja de ser una actitud reduccionista y egoísta, por cuanto es la especie la que vive en el mismo ecosistema global al cual hemos llevado a una situación extrema. La colaboración, si fuéramos capaces de ello, es evidentemente la estrategia suprema.

Por cierto la definición de cooperación es un tanto equívoca, Providing a benefit to another agent at a cost to oneself., esto no es otra cosa? cómo representan una relación de mutuo beneficio, más cercano a la realidad?


----------



## El Jeringuillas (4 Ago 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A primera vista el cuadro de Zanetti puede parecer "Objetivista".
> 
> NO LO ES. No lo es porque:
> 
> ...



Ese puente colgante que aparece en el cuadro tampoco es una obra individual. Es una obra colectiva colosal, donde más allá del diseño (que tampoco es jamás cosa de uno solo) lo que prima es un esfuerzo organizativo y logístico impresionante poniendo de acuerdo a miles de trabajadores.

Las obras "objetivistas" suelen tener en mí el efecto de criticar la validez del objetivismo. Igual que en aquella estatua "Hombre hecho a sí mismo" en otro hilo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Ago 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Ese puente colgante que aparece en el cuadro tampoco es una obra individual. Es una obra colectiva colosal, donde más allá del diseño (que tampoco es jamás cosa de uno solo) lo que prima es un esfuerzo organizativo y logístico impresionante poniendo de acuerdo a miles de trabajadores



Los miles de trabajadores no salen en el cuadro porque su contribución es totalmente secundaria e intercambiable.

Miles de trabajadores sin un Ingeniero jamás construirán un puente.

Tuvi que aparecer el Ingeniero en la escena de la historia humana para que empezasen a surgir puentes de metal o de hormigón.


----------



## Æmilius (8 Ago 2015)

Un buen Wallpaper :Baile:


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Ago 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los miles de trabajadores no salen en el cuadro porque su contribución es totalmente secundaria e intercambiable.
> 
> Miles de trabajadores sin un Ingeniero jamás construirán un puente.
> 
> Tuvi que aparecer el Ingeniero en la escena de la historia humana para que empezasen a surgir puentes de metal o de hormigón.



si nos ponemos en esas, la mayoría de los ingenieros son intercambiables, por otros ingenieros, una vez establecidos los descubrimientos hay un grupo grande de personas que pueden aprender a aplicarlos.

El individuo sin el entorno no llega a ser alguien. 

Incluso los obreros son intercambiables por otros obreros, puesto que la experiencia en cualquier ámbito no es en balde, un grupo de ingenieros saben dirigir, pero pocos harían lo que un obrero experimentado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ago 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> si nos ponemos en esas, la mayoría de los ingenieros son intercambiables, por otros ingenieros, una vez establecidos los descubrimientos hay un grupo grande de personas que pueden aprender a aplicarlos.
> 
> El individuo sin el entorno no llega a ser alguien



Los individuos propiamente dichos son los que primero hacen los descubrimientos.

Hasta que Brunel (un INDIVIDUO con mayúsculas) no apareció en escena nadie tuvo visión, conocimiento ni agallas para hacer esto:







En 1864 esto era una LOCURA...pero funcionó:







Sin Brunel nadie se hubiese atrevido a hacer esto...ni siquiera lo hubiesen podido concebir.







_*SUSPENSA VIX VIA FIT, "The road becomes barely suspended"; Latin inscription atop Leigh Woods pier expressing the amazement of Victorian travellers on first seeing the bridge*_​
Esta era la solución propuesta por los hombres del montón para el problema que resolvió Brunel:







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifton_Suspension_Bridge

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isambard_Kingdom_Brunel







Es el forero ZParo reincidente  ::


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Ago 2015)

https://books.google.com.mx/books?i...lgantes de hierro en la antigua china&f=false

a otros, o al menos a otro, se le ocurrió esa idea también. Las ideas no son patrimonio de nadie, tal parece que los individuos son solamente instrumentos de canalización de las mismas, que no se sabe de dónde salen, y tal parece también que en una época y entorno cultural dado las mismas ideas tienden a expresarse allá donde se den las mismas o parecidas condiciones. Y esto se puede decir especialmente de las ideas científicas, que se suponen universales y objetivas.

Por ejemplo, la teoría de la relatividad no es una teoría que sólo pudiera tener Einstein, estaba en el aire en la ciencia del momento, fue incluso intuida en cierta medida por sabios anteriores y los tiempos estaban maduros para que callese ante el peso de los resultados experimentales y la corriente de las ideas.

Si el individuo es sobresaliente por sus ideas exclusivamente, me temo que no son propiedad de nadie, y ser el primero en algo no me parece suficiente mérito para merecer más dinero, poder o posición social o cualquier otro premio que parece que deban merecer los primeros en algo, según a veces se desprende de tus palabras acerca del objetivismo. Reconocimiento de la valía personal, sí, pero eso es otra cosa.

La genialidad es algo que se puede cultivar dadas las condiciones adecuadas tanto como otras cualidades, en mi opinión.


----------



## El Jeringuillas (13 Ago 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los miles de trabajadores no salen en el cuadro porque su contribución es totalmente secundaria e intercambiable.
> 
> Miles de trabajadores sin un Ingeniero jamás construirán un puente.
> 
> Tuvi que aparecer el Ingeniero en la escena de la historia humana para que empezasen a surgir puentes de metal o de hormigón.



Siento decepcionarte pero en el diseño de un puente y mucho menos en el de un edificio, no interviene un único ingeniero ni arquitecto sino varios, e incluso varias decenas de ellos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ago 2015)

El Jeringuillas dijo:


> Siento decepcionarte pero en el diseño de un puente y mucho menos en el de un edificio, no interviene un único ingeniero ni arquitecto sino varios, e incluso varias decenas de ellos.



En los proyectos realmente innovadores es la mente individual de un genio la única que tiene visión y atrevimiento para hacer lo que nadie se atrevía.

Véase el caso de Brunel con sus puentes o sus túneles o de los edificios visionarios de Frank Lloyd Wright que los contratistas no querían hacer porque "se iban a caer" (Casa de la Cascada o edificio Jonhson Wax en Racine, Wisconsin).







Nadie quería construir estas columnas porque "se iban a caer".

Wright tuvo que construir una y cargarla con X10 su carga proyectada para demostrar que NO se iba a caer. Al final la columna falló---con 12 0 13 veces la carga prevista.

Los proyectos rutinarios pueden ser colectivos, pero los grandes hitos nunca lo son.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Ago 2015)

sigues sin entender que el genio también es producto de un contexto, sin contexto, sin sociedad, no hay genio, ese futuro genio criado por lobos nunca pasará de la capacidad intelectual de un niño de 3 años.

Y la cualidad de genio tampoco es exclusiva de un único individuo (primero no es igual a único). Se podría decir que las ideas flotan en el aire en un tiempo y contexto cultural determinados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Ago 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sigues sin entender que el genio también es producto de un contexto, sin contexto, sin sociedad, no hay genio, ese futuro genio criado por lobos nunca pasará de la capacidad intelectual de un niño de 3 años.
> 
> Y la cualidad de genio tampoco es exclusiva de un único individuo (primero no es igual a único). Se podría decir que las ideas flotan en el aire en un tiempo y contexto cultural determinados.



El "contexto" está creado por la suma de contribuciones de genios a lo largo de los siglos.

Hay 2 tipos de seres humanos: Los que aportan algo positivo y los que no.

Sólo los que aportan cuentan para algo a largo plazo.

Brunel pudo hacer su genial puente de hierro porque otros genios anteriores posibilitaron que hubiese hierro de calidad, abundante y barato para construirlo.

Es la típica frase de Newton de _"Vi lejos porque me aupé en hombros de gigantes"_.

El currela básico de obra es esencial -nadie lo niega y Ayn Rand le rinde tributo en "el Manantial"- pero NO ES EL AUTOR de la obra, por más que la construya con sus manos.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Ago 2015)

ah, claro, la madre del genio, es prescindible sino es un genio.

Ese tipo de pensamiento es, además de oligárquico y aristocrático (porque el genio nace, no se hace, no?), antiorgánico, antivida y emocionalmente muy poco inteligente.

En la calle, entre los obreros despreciados, hay más de uno y dos "genios" si hubieran tenido las circunstancias un poco adecuadas. Incluso los hay que desecharon esa opción, esos no valen?

No sé, una cosa es el individualismo y otra el personalismo, que raya en la idolatría.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Ago 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> En la calle, entre los obreros despreciados...



Le sugiero que se lea El Manantial.

Hay obreros heróicos en la novela.

Cuando Howard Roark se va a la obra -por ejemplo- se gana el respeto y la amistad de un currela de base al que Ayn Rand describe con las mejores palabras, ya que es un obrero trabajador, competente y que ama su trabajo.

El decir que el obrero no es el creador último de la obra no implica despreciarlo, lo mismo que el decir que el autor de los cuadros de Velázquez fue Velázquez no supone desprecio alguno a los artesanos que fabricaron los pigmentos, lienzos y pinceles que usó.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Ago 2015)

entonces va a resultar que los supremacistas elitistas no pueden utilizar a Aynd Rand como fundamento ideológico para despreciar según el criterio del mérito, la inteligencia, la fortuna..., en todo caso sólo deberían catalogar según la pereza.

Mi mensaje está motivado porque muchos foreros acaban haciendo apología de las sociedades estratificadas, donde la base de la pirámide son poco más que esclavos de los escalafones superiores en base a lo más variopintos criterios, y al fin y al cabo todos tenemos las mismas necesidades biológicas más o menos.

Y por otro lado la línea que separa a un creador de un constructor es fina y no infranqueable.


----------



## INE (25 Ago 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La genialidad es algo que se puede cultivar dadas las condiciones adecuadas tanto como otras cualidades, en mi opinión.



La genialidas sólo se puede cultivar si ya existe previamente, ya sabe, si uno hace tonto, tonto será, o en plan pedante, "Quod natura non dat, Salmantica non præstat".
En Matemáticas ha habido genios que han surgido en situaciones penosas, con vidas cortas y miserables, por ejemplo Abel o Galois, otros muchos con problemas mentales, como Gödel,
y si hablamos de genios puros no podemos dejar de citar a Ramanujan. Me viene a la cabeza también Perelman.

Las condiciones se pueden mejorar, pero eso no va a servir para car un salto cualitativo y
crear un genio. El cerebro de los genios es diferente y eso no se puede simular si no se tiene,
es duro admitir la propia mediocridad y falta de talento real pero al final se supera.

PS: espero no desviar el tema del hilo.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Ago 2015)

No has entendido nada, debe de ser tu mediocridad no asumida, hablo de que el potencial de la mayoría de las personas no está manifestado, ni se puede medir al momento, por lo que no se sabe si alguien puede ser "un genio" o no, porque es perfectamente posible que esa genialidad sea truncada.

Que haya casos de "genios" que se manifestaron con unas condiciones mínimas (al menos sobrevivieron hasta cierta edad y con cierta salud), no quita para que pueda haber millones jodidos y mediocrizados por el ambiente, o incluso que no quieran desarrollarse en su área de excelencia por decisión propia.

Pongo genio entre comillas porque incluso los descubrimientos (toda "genialidad" es siempre en parte un descubrimiento, con todo lo que ello implica) de los genios que indicas son hijos de su tiempo, y si no hubieran sido ellos los pioneros, hubieran sido otros, sobre todo en esta era en que hay multitud de gente estudiando lo mismo en prácticamente en cada área.

El absolutismo genético, eso sí que es una idea mediocre.


----------



## INE (25 Ago 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No has entendido nada, debe de ser tu mediocridad no asumida, hablo de que el potencial de la mayoría de las personas no está manifestado, ni se puede medir al momento, por lo que no se sabe si alguien puede ser "un genio" o no, porque es perfectamente posible que esa genialidad sea truncada.
> 
> Que haya casos de "genios" que se manifestaron con unas condiciones mínimas (al menos sobrevivieron hasta cierta edad y con cierta salud), no quita para que pueda haber millones jodidos y mediocrizados por el ambiente, o incluso que no quieran desarrollarse en su área de excelencia por decisión propia.
> 
> ...




Ah ya, el famoso todo el mundo es un genio hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, de risa. Evidentemente es imposible de refutar así que su idea es inservible, cómo vamos a probar que alguien no es un genio pero que quizás quizás lo habría podido ser si, si, si,... 
Penoso. Admita su mediocridad, no pasa nada, si no es usted como Gauss o como Ramanujan no se frustre, a su madre le seguirá pareciendo el más guapo. Además en el medio está la virtud, que decía aquel.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Ago 2015)

INE dijo:


> Ah ya, el famoso todo el mundo es un genio hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario, de risa. Evidentemente es imposible de refutar así que su idea es inservible, cómo vamos a probar que alguien no es un genio pero que quizás quizás lo habría podido ser si, si, si,...
> Penoso. Admita su mediocridad, no pasa nada, si no es usted como Gauss o como Ramanujan no se frustre, a su madre le seguirá pareciendo el más guapo. Además en el medio está la virtud, que decía aquel.



de verdad, no te esfuerces "genio" :ouch:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Sep 2015)

> Admita su mediocridad, no pasa nada



Dentro de la mediocridad puede haber rasgos de genio.

Yo he visto a agricultores sin estudios crear ingeniosas soluciones de riego o para espantar pájaros o a mecánicos del automóvil resolver a base de ingenio problemas muy complejos sobre como soltar una pieza rota (de pesadilla, hoyga, y lo consiguen al final) o como diagnosticar un problema eléctrico intratable.

Hay chispas de genio hasta en los oficios más humildes. Yo no desprecio a nadie.

Ayn rand presenta en El Manantial con tintas muy positivas a unos humildes paletas que trabajan competentemente con Howard Roark en la obra. 

Al contrario, el malvado máximo de la novela es un intelectual refinado, que dedica su intelecto al mal.


----------



## Kozak (2 Sep 2015)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sobre la genialidad...tu puedes hacer que un burro sea rapido pero no vas aconvertirlo nunca en un caballo de carreras. Con los niños pasa otro tanto de lo mismo... Hay caballos de carreras y burros al margen de las condiciones en las que estén.



¡Rasista de los equinos!


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Sep 2015)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sobre la genialidad...tu puedes hacer que un burro sea rapido pero no vas aconvertirlo nunca en un caballo de carreras. Con los niños pasa otro tanto de lo mismo... Hay caballos de carreras y burros al margen de las condiciones en las que estén.



esto es tu hipótesis, ¿de verdad crees que se puede mirar a un niño y asegurar algo acerca de su potencial?

A un niño que no tienen problemas cognitivos diagnosticados, que es en realidad para lo que han mostrado su utilidad los tests psicológicos, que ni mucho menos se reducen al CI.

Incluso a estos se les niega un potencial que se desconoce.

Es lo que tiene la inteligencia, que no es una cualidad ni de lejos semejante a una capacidad física dada por la especie (porque tu ejemplo es falaz ya en este punto).


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Sep 2015)

hay un veneno muy gordo en vuestro pensamiento genonazi, ¿para qué esforzarme en mejorar en nada, por mucho que me apasione y lo disfrute, si a tal edad o según x baremos no doy la talla?

¿para qué hacer pesas y mejorar MI fuerza si no tengo tal constitución y estoy por encima del promedio?

¿para qué estudiar matemáticas aunque tenga los medios para ello (tiempo, dinero y, sobre todo, pasión) si a los 18 no estoy regurgitando teoremas susceptibles de una medalla Fields?

¿para qué entrenar duro si luego cuando compita y pierda sentiré que he perdido el tiempo?

¿hay algo más mediocre que esta forma de pensar?

mediocre, y lo que es infinitamente más importante, enferma e emocionalmente oligofrénica. 

Pero claro, la inteligencia emocional (básicamente la capacidad de ser feliz) es un mito :fiufiu:

Y enlazando con el hilo, sería interesante saber qué opinaba Aynd Rand precisamente de esto, de la inteligencia emocional, de la felicidad. Por lo que viene exponiendo randiano, o al menos su interpretación de la filosofía de la buena señora, no parece que pensara de una manera tan mediocre como la genonazi.


----------



## ferengi (3 Sep 2015)

Æmilius dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad en profundizar en el por qué de la _"enemistad"_ de* M. Friedman y A. Rand. *
> 
> <iframe width="426" height="270" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/NoeOAxFcLbg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="426" height="270" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/svIMqEOhPD4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Siempre he pensando que Friedman "era demasiado gradual" , el tenia claro que si se querian poner medidas liberales (o tan liberales) , habia que hacerlo a fuego lento, y que a veces hay que dar un paso atras , para dar dos adelante, 

No puedes sacar a la gente de su zona de comfort donde estan acostumbrados y meterles en otro sitio de repente...

Murray rothbard tambien critico a Friedman, pero como dijo Friedmn, yo tambien estoy en contra de la reserva federal, pero al menos he conseguido que se siga una normal de crecimiento estable...que es mejor que el keynesianismo desbocado.. de antes.


----------



## ferengi (4 Sep 2015)

Ayn randiano

No se si lo has visto antes, pero aquie uno del juan de mariachi hace criticas a varios liberales... entre ellos a los objetivistas, que te parecen

[youtube]YUMGjTKVVNY[/youtube]

A partir del minuto 7


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> hay un veneno muy gordo en vuestro pensamiento genonazi, ¿para qué esforzarme en mejorar en nada, por mucho que me apasione y lo disfrute, si a tal edad o según x baremos no doy la talla?



La "talla" a llegar no es ningún absoluto de genio brillante de mente superior.

La talla real a llegar es ser lo máximo que uno puede ser.

Ayn Rand ya dijo que una persona de inteligencia mediocre que fundase -digamos- un restaurante popular y consiguiese hacerlo un éxito en servir comida sana y barata le merecía más respeto que un hijo de fundador de multinacional que se limitase a asistir a los consejos de administración y sacar grados en universidades.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sería interesante saber qué opinaba Aynd Rand precisamente de esto, de la inteligencia emocional



El concepto aún no existía en vida de la Sra. Rand.

Hablando del "Genonazismo": la Sra. Rand era abiertamente ANTIracista.


----------



## Turgot (21 Sep 2015)

¿Soy el único que nota lo que FALTA en estas dos imágenes?


----------



## RalphWiggum (21 Sep 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que nota lo que FALTA en estas dos imágenes?



"I don't like to look up at the stars. I'm not impressed by them. You know what I like to look at? Skyscrapers! *Things that are MAN-made*. That's what impresses me."


[YOUTUBE]6N4KbLbGYgk[/YOUTUBE]

7:04


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Sep 2015)

> Things that are MAN-made



Man en inglés designa tanto al hombre como a la mujer...como en Castellano, por cierto.


----------



## RalphWiggum (23 Sep 2015)

Yo me refería a animales y plantas, no quería decir que no hubiera mujeres.

P.S. no me gustaría que se me pasara el hilo de Franco ocultista, cuando lo tenga anúncielo a bombo y platillo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2015)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Yo me refería a animales y plantas, no quería decir que no hubiera mujeres.
> 
> P.S. no me gustaría que se me pasara el hilo de Franco ocultista, cuando lo tenga anúncielo a bombo y platillo



Jojojo...pues yo también pensé en las mujeres.

Le avisaré aquí del hilo del Franco ocultista.

Mire: Franco INVOCANDO a un muerto, cosa prohibida estrictamente en el Antiguo Testamento.

segundo entierro de jose antonio primo de rivera en el valle - YouTube

Palabras Franco en el entierro de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera - YouTube

Franco habla -invocándolo- a un José Antonio que lleva más de 10 años muerto.

La invocación termina con un estremecedor "Presente", fórmula clásica del falangismo para simbolizar el "servicio después de la muerte" de los "caídos":













En los mítines de Falange se invocaban uno a uno a los Caídos en el cortinón negro del fondo:







Lo grandiosamente terrible es que cada asistente (vivo) al mitín sabía que en el siguiente mitín él mismo podría haber pasado "al otro lado" y tener su nombre inscrito en el cortinón negro.

Aún hoy puede usted ir a la Complutense y encontrar pintadas "frescas" que dicen:

_*"Matías Montero. !Presente!"*_​
Invocan a una persona que murió asesinada en...1934

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matias_Montero

Lea el cara al Sol:

_*Cara al Sol con la camisa nueva,
que tú bordaste en rojo ayer,
me hallará la muerte si me lleva
y no te vuelvo a ver.

Formaré junto a mis compañeros
que hacen guardia sobre los luceros,
impasible el ademán,
y están presentes en nuestro afán.

Si te dicen que caí,
me fui al puesto que tengo allí.*_

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cara_al_sol​
Aquí tiene usted la idea del servicio postmortem.







Aquí tiene usted al Falangista de guardia pensando en cuando haga guardia Postmortem "Sobre los Luceros":













José Antonio "Capitán de Luceros": Siguen postmortem Capitaneando a falangistas caídos.







Todo esto es magnífico en su grandiosidad macabra pero -por supuesto- es NO Cristiano...pero parece que nadie se dio cuenta de la contradicción.

¿Y qué tiene que ver el Embalsamamiento con esto?: Según el Ocultismo, al descomponerse el cuerpo físico tras la muerte, se descomponen también cuerpos más sutiles.

Por eso se INCINERA a los muertos en ciertos ritos funerarios: Para ACELERAR la disgregación de esos cuerpos sutiles.

Pero por eso también se EMBALSAMA a los muertos, para conseguir el efecto contrario: RETARDAR la disgregación de los cuerpos sutiles...los que "servirán a España" tras la muerte.

Franco está Embalsamado con Formaldehido, y según los radiestesistas las condiciones geológicas en el Valle de los Caídos son tales que probablemente siga prácticamente igual que cuando se le enterró en 1975. Algo" reseco" pero íntegro.







La devoción de Franco por las reliquias de Santa Teresa de Jesús refuerzan mi impresión de que Franco creía que los restos momificados conservan parte de la personalidad del difunto y de su "energía".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que nota lo que FALTA en estas dos imágenes?



A veeeeeeeeeer, ¿qué faltaaaaaaaaa? ienso:


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Sep 2015)

falta obreros?


----------



## Kozak (27 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Jojojo...pues yo también pensé en las mujeres.
> 
> Le avisaré aquí del hilo del Franco ocultista.
> 
> ...



¡Cuidado! Pasar olímpicamente de los preceptos del Antiguo Testamento es precisamente una de las características del cristianismo, en especial el católico y ortodoxo. Comemos cerdo y si nuestras hermanas se casan con extranjeros no las tomamos como esclavas, por ejemplo. Invocar a los muertos es algo que se hace continuamente en las oraciones a los santos para que intercedan ante Dios por nosotros pecadores (salvo el profeta Elías, la carne mortal de todos los santos ha perecido). La creencia en que los restos de los difuntos conservan parte de la "energía" del mismo es netamente católica, se llaman "reliquias de primer grado". Es un resto del culto heroico indoeuropeo, sincretizado dentro del cristianismo. Y efectivamente se considera que las reliquias de las partes del cuerpo relacionadas con la profesión de un santo son más "poderosas" que otras. Así el brazo de san Esteban de Hungría (rey guerrero) es especialmente venerado, o el cráneo de santo Tomás de Aquino.

P.S. Las pinturas de Sáenz de Tejada son otra muestra de lo que digo del realismo del siglo XX, en este caso el realismo falangista. Cualquier póster de propaganda socialista, comercial o fascista se mea en todo el arte "vanguardista" abstracto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Sep 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> ¡Cuidado! Pasar olímpicamente de los preceptos del Antiguo Testamento es precisamente una de las características del cristianismo



Del Antiguo Y DEL NUEVO.

De adolescente tuve ocasión de pasmarme al leer todo lo que decía el NT.

* Las mujeres en la Ecclesia estarán con velo, sin joyas y en silencio.

* Los creyentes no necesitan de médicos como los paganos. Cuando enferman rezan y se curan.

* Los obispos han de ser honrados maridos de una sola mujer.​
...etc.

La Biblia es como los Cristianos como las obras de Marx para los Comunistas: Un adorno en la estantería que ni se lee ni se sigue.


----------



## Turgot (29 Sep 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> falta obreros?



¡Din, din, din, din!

Los puentes y las casas se levantan por los santos cojones de los superemprendedores Aynrandianos.

Por eso tienen derecho a quedarse con todo lo que producen (en su mente) y a que pueda ponerles ningún límite.


----------



## Kozak (29 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Del Antiguo Y DEL NUEVO.
> 
> De adolescente tuve ocasión de pasmarme al leer todo lo que decía el NT.
> 
> ...



Lo del velo y las joyas ha sido así hasta que la Masonería (en forma de la Logia P2) y el progresismo/comunismo se infiltraron en la Iglesia católica con el Concilio Vaticano II. La peineta y mantilla eran la vestimenta de las españolas para ir a misa.

Los creyentes necesitan de médicos igual que los paganos para sanar el cuerpo, salvo intervención directa de la Gracia divina. Otra cosa es salvar el alma, que sólo puede hacerlo Dios.

Y los obispos así como los demás sacerdotes no han de ser maridos de una sola mujer, sino casados no más de una vez. O sea, pueden ser célibes, o estar casados una vez, pero nunca en segundas nupcias. Eso es de la 2ª de Pablo a los Tesalonicenses, si mal no recuerdo.

Hay más cristianos que han leído la Biblia o el Catecismo en proporción que comunistas que han leído a Marx.


----------



## I. de A. (29 Sep 2015)

Y los liberales tienen la telebasura, que es su testamento o testimonio de voluntad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Oct 2015)

Turgot dijo:


> ¡Din, din, din, din!
> 
> Los puentes y las casas se levantan por los santos cojones de los superemprendedores Aynrandianos.
> 
> Por eso tienen derecho a quedarse con todo lo que producen (en su mente) y a que pueda ponerles ningún límite.



Si fuera por los paletas viviríamos en chozas.

El paleta es muy bueno en lo suyo, pero la creación de los materiales y técnicas que usa le es totalmente ajena.

Decir que el paleta es el "creador" del edificio o puente es como decir que el currela ensamblador de FASA alencia es el "creador" del automóvil.

No, no lo es: Es un simple montador.

La falta de relieve del paleta es precisamente uno de los LOGROS de la sociedad industrial: Ya no es necesario un ARTESANO o un PROFESIONAL para crear obras maravillosas, basta con un paleta, al cual los medios modernos se lo ponen muy, muy fácil.

Lo sé porque YO HAGO DE PALETA siempre que puedo , y me he encontrado que -por ejemplo- con tubos de cobre modernos un lego en fontanería como yo puede hacer instalaciones perfectamente funcionales que hace 50 años eran coto exclusivo del "plomero" su soplete y sus conocimientos de toda una vida trasteando con tubos.

Hoy con esto...

















...YO (un mero paleta-fontanero) puedo montar una isntalación de agua a presión pese a que no sé soldar.

YO no he "creado" la instalación, claro. La han creado los que han facilitado con su trabajo mental los medios para montar una instalación, que ya no depende de la habilidad y expericencia del paleta a pie de obra.

Hace no muchos años trabajar con tubos de calefacción/agua/desagues era coto de profesionales especialistas, dado lo primitivo de los materiales.

Hoy no, hoy cualquier paleta aficionado como yo es capaz de montar tubos de agua bajo presión o de calefacción o desagues gracias al trabajo de los creadores de los materiales modernos de fontanería, los Howard Roark del ramo a los que yo doy un "Gracias" mental cada vez que cambio una válvula de radiador o arreglo una bajante de PVC.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Oct 2015)

I. de A. dijo:


> Y los liberales tienen la telebasura, que es su testamento o testimonio de voluntad.



Ajem...¿puede usted aclarar eso? :


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Oct 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> P.S. Las pinturas de Sáenz de Tejada son otra muestra de lo que digo del realismo del siglo XX, en este caso el realismo falangista. Cualquier póster de propaganda socialista, comercial o fascista se mea en todo el arte "vanguardista" abstracto.



Hay una extraña conexión subterránea entre Arte Objetivista-Arte Nazi/Fascista y Realismo Socialista:



































































Quizás sea porque las 3 son ideologías "totalistas" que pretenden explicar vida y mundo y dar un sentido total positivo a la vida.

La diferencia -por supuesto- es que...

* El Nazismo es declaradamente Irracionalista.
​* El Comunismo pretender ser racionalista, sin serlo.

* El Objetivismo pretende ser racionalista, siéndolo (EMO)​


----------



## Kozak (11 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay una extraña conexión subterránea entre Arte Objetivista-Arte Nazi/Fascista y Realismo Socialista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente las tres comparten un sustrato, que es la pretensión filosófica de que existe una realidad, y que ésta es aprehensible por el ser humano, sea de modo irracional (nacional-socialismo, cartelismo publicitario, iconografía religiosa tradicional), de modo pseudorracional (socialismo comunista o baaz-kemalista) o racional (objetivismo) por seguir con su símil.

Son ideologías imbuidas de "sense of purpose", de sentido de la existencia. El abstracto es expresión de relativismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Oct 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Efectivamente las tres comparten un sustrato, que es la pretensión filosófica de que existe una realidad, y que ésta es aprehensible por el ser humano, sea de modo irracional (nacional-socialismo, cartelismo publicitario, iconografía religiosa tradicional), de modo pseudorracional (socialismo comunista o baaz-kemalista) o racional (objetivismo) por seguir con su símil.
> 
> Son ideologías imbuidas de "sense of purpose", de sentido de la existencia. El abstracto es expresión de relativismo.



Cierto.

Un buen Nazi, un buen Comunista y un bien Objetivista son las personas más ocupadas y con la existencia "llena".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo del velo y las joyas ha sido así hasta que la Masonería (en forma de la Logia P2) y el progresismo/comunismo se infiltraron en la Iglesia católica con el Concilio Vaticano II. La peineta y mantilla eran la vestimenta de las españolas para ir a misa



Mi madre me cuenta como hasta los años 1970 le prohibieron entrar en templos católicos por...llevar los brazos al descubierto.

En los años 50 llegaban a repartir manguitos y chales para que las mujeres se cubriesen en misa en verano.

Eran otros tiempos...creo que _mejores_.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Oct 2015)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El taoísmo es bastante personalista en cuanto que la salvación se la tiene que ganar uno personal e individualmente con su trabajo. Y lo de la vida eterna tampoco es correcto del todo, porque sí se aspira a extender la longevidad, incluso después de la muerte del cuerpo físico, aunque por razones puramente pragmáticas, para tener tiempo para alcanzar esa "salvación".
> 
> *Los chinos se van a a dar miles de hostias como panes, llevan cargándose su entorno miles de años, lo de la genética es la puntilla, que es un tipo de manipulación nada armónico y opuesto a los principios taoístas o budistas*, por cierto. Están en una gran huida hacia delante, en realidad como todos, no veo nada de consciencia colectiva en su actuar.



Lo que he leido es que los chinos platean la SELECCIÓN EMBRIONAL, una intervención eugenésica prohibida en la CEE :´ouch: pero bastante "light" y segura.

Consiste en seleccionar a los embriones que vayan a ser más inteligentes.

Suponga que un chino de CI 110 puede tener un rango de hijos con CI desde 95 hasta 125. 

Se trataría de que sólo tuviese hijos de 125, sin "tocar" nada más que seleccionar los embriones.

Explique por favor qué hay de malo en esto (aparte del dilema ético de destruir embriones humanos)


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Oct 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que he leido es que los chinos platean la SELECCIÓN EMBRIONAL, una intervención eugenésica prohibida en la CEE :´ouch: pero bastante "light" y segura.
> 
> Consiste en seleccionar a los embriones que vayan a ser más inteligentes.
> 
> ...



1. dudo que haya el conocimiento exacto que permita saber con un 100% de acierto el CI del futuro bebé, partiendo de la base que el CI no funciona de esa manera y la inteligencia no es fruto solo del CI.

2. La selección de embriones implicará en algún momento matar a embriones perfectamente viables en base a criterios de dudosa certidumbre, y aunque sea para conseguir efectos estadísticos. Aunque habrá a quien no le parezca mal esto.

3. Queda la duda de cómo se llevará a cabo la prueba para reconocer a los supuestos embriones con más CI, la cual podría ser perjudicial en sí misma, con los normales efectos indeseables de toda manipulación biológica.

Si la selección se hace en función de inseminaciones in vitro, peor me lo pones.

Es otra vez la pretensión de arreglar el coche sin tener idea exacta de cómo funciona, pero encima no es precisamente una máquina lo que se pretende manipular.

De locos y sobre todo, de personas estúpidas por mucho CI que tengan.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2015 at 00:25 ----------

En el taoísmo existen técnicas de mejora de la raza humana, o eugenesia positiva, mucho más efectivas a largo plazo, pero esas las sumen en la mierda.

pretenden elegir embriones "inteligentes" y luego vacunan masivamente a la población, más imbéciles no pueden ser.


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (25 Oct 2015)

Los ricos son los oprimidos y las clases marginadas los opresores?

Creo que es un camino peligroso para tomar.

La vida suele ser un poco mas compleja que eso. Se puede ser pobre y bueno, pobre y malo; adinerado y bueno, adinerado y malo.

Paso de las ideas de Rand quien, en sus ultimos dias, cobro la seguridad social.

Ridiculing Mercy, Love and Faith: An Ayn Rand Dystopia - Catholics in Alliance for the Common Good


----------



## 47M4N (25 Oct 2015)

Yadda_Yadda_Yadda dijo:


> Paso de las ideas de Rand quien, en sus ultimos dias, cobro la seguridad social.



En todo caso ella se cobró del estado lo que el estado le sacó durante toda su vida mediante tasas e impuestos, no existe hipocresía en eso, se puede estar en contra de que el estado te drene a impuestos pero a la vez utilizar los servicios públicos creados con ellos porque al final los has financiado tú.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Oct 2015)

47M4N dijo:


> En todo caso ella se cobró del estado lo que el estado le sacó durante toda su vida mediante tasas e impuestos, no existe hipocresía en eso, se puede estar en contra de que el estado te drene a impuestos pero a la vez utilizar los servicios públicos creados con ellos porque al final los has financiado tú.



Ayn Rand aconsejaba pedir todos los "benefits" posibles, ya que así:

* Se recupera parte de lo robado.

* Se acelera el hundimiento del "estado del bienestar", disfrazándose de _*leproso con campanilla*_ (la expresión es suya) y pidiendo uno su limosna.​


----------



## H. Roark (27 Oct 2015)

Book Review On Objectivism's Sweeping Theory Of History: The DIM Hypothesis - Social Matter


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2015)

> Grand sweeping theories of history aren’t so popular these days. Neither are Objectivists. So it’s not surprising that a grand theory of history based on the tenets of Objectivism has been virtually ignored.
> 
> The DIM Hypothesis claims to offer such a theory, and is the product of over ten year’s work by Leonard Peikoff, the founder of the Ayn Rand Institute and the man anointed by Rand as her “intellectual heir.”
> - See more at: Page not found - Social Matter



Fantástico: El Sr. Peikoff ofreciuendo una Teoría de la Historia, algo que ya sólo los MArxistas se atreven a hacer.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Nov 2015)

Yadda_Yadda_Yadda dijo:


> Los ricos son los oprimidos y las clases marginadas los opresores?



Es más complejo.

En las novelas de la Sra. Rand hay ricos colectivistas y pobres individualistas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Dic 2015)

Ayn Rand:













Estado Español:













https://stop-radicalismos.ses.mir.es/stop/FormServlet​
Sociedad: MINISTERIO INTERIOR: "STOP RADICALISMOS. En esta página podrá comunicar radicalización/extremistas/intransigentes"


----------



## ferengi (15 Dic 2015)

Este finde he tenido algo de tiempo libre y he aprovechado para ver la tercera parte de la rebelión de atlas

Aqui dejo una escena que me llamo la atención







Aunque no soy muy bueno interpretando arte o escenas, a mi esta escena me parecio como John Galt, se eleva por el resto de los hombre-masa al decir que no a la propuesta de los herederos de la fabrica en la que trabajaban.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Dic 2015)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Dic 2015)

ferengi dijo:


> Este finde he tenido algo de tiempo libre y he aprovechado para ver la tercera parte de la rebelión de atlas



Vaya, van ya por la III...

Atlas Shrugged III: Who Is John Galt? Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Ayn Rand Sequel Movie HD - YouTube

¡¡¡Una tercera Dagny!!! :8:


----------



## El mago de Oz (19 Dic 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, van ya por la III...
> 
> Atlas Shrugged III: Who Is John Galt? Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Ayn Rand Sequel Movie HD - YouTube
> 
> ¡¡¡Una tercera Dagny!!! :8:



Con el gran Ray Wise, el inmemoriable padre de Laura Palmer en Twin Peaks, y un actorazo de primera y muy cómico-dramático en todas las películas que he visto de él.


----------



## Karmageddon (1 Ene 2016)

Si el objetivismo fuera objetivo ¿por qué necesita presentar a los capitalistas superhombres nietzscheanos? ¿Por qué aparecen hombres musculosos e idealizados como dioses (el mismo Deus ex Machina podemita que criticaste) en las portadas de sus libros y en el arte objetivista? No son el prototito del capitalista medio. En las citas que has puesto Ayn Rand detesta el misticismo y el irracionalismo, pero ésto demuestra que su ideología es mística e irracional. Incluso llega a comparar a John Galt con Jesucristo crucificado.

El objetivismo comparte con el marxismo el mesianismo, el pseudo racionalismo y la tecnofilia. Este vídeo del Himno de la URSS con imágenes idealizadoras de la misma, hecho por un marxista me parece muy similar a los vídeos de arte objetivista que has puesto:

[YOUTUBE]OMxRX8zWlnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2016)

> El objetivismo comparte con el marxismo el mesianismo, el pseudo racionalismo y la tecnofilia



¿Y en qué es "pseudo" nuestro racionalismo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ene 2016)

Karmageddon dijo:


> Si el objetivismo fuera objetivo ¿por qué necesita presentar a los capitalistas superhombres nietzscheanos?



Porque tales hombres existen y son modelos a imitar.

El Arte Objetivista se llama REALISMO ROMÁNTICO.

REALISMO porque presenta cosas como pueden ser.

ROMÁNTICO porque presenta cosas como deben ser.


----------



## Kozak (7 Ene 2016)

Karmageddon dijo:


> Si el objetivismo fuera objetivo ¿por qué necesita presentar a los capitalistas superhombres nietzscheanos? ¿Por qué aparecen hombres musculosos e idealizados como dioses (el mismo Deus ex Machina podemita que criticaste) en las portadas de sus libros y en el arte objetivista? No son el prototito del capitalista medio. En las citas que has puesto Ayn Rand detesta el misticismo y el irracionalismo, pero ésto demuestra que su ideología es mística e irracional. Incluso llega a comparar a John Galt con Jesucristo crucificado.
> 
> El objetivismo comparte con el marxismo el mesianismo, el pseudo racionalismo y la tecnofilia. *Este vídeo del Himno de la URSS con imágenes idealizadoras de la misma, hecho por un marxista me parece muy similar a los vídeos de arte objetivista que has puesto:*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OMxRX8zWlnQ[/YOUTUBE]



Lo dice como si fuera algo malo. Lo mejor de las ideologías totalitarias del siglo XX ha sido su arte, eso lo saben hasta los hebreos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Ene 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo dice como si fuera algo malo. Lo mejor de las ideologías totalitarias del siglo XX ha sido su arte, eso lo saben hasta los hebreos.



Cierto.

Hay arte soviético muy bueno:


----------



## ferengi (23 Ene 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Vaya, van ya por la III...
> 
> Atlas Shrugged III: Who Is John Galt? Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Ayn Rand Sequel Movie HD - YouTube
> 
> ¡¡¡Una tercera Dagny!!! :8:



Yo me quedo con la primera







Tiene un aire de mujer decidida a conseguir lo que quiere que le pega muy bien al personaje no como las otros dos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2016)

> Tiene un aire de mujer decidida a conseguir lo que quiere que le pega muy bien al personaje no como las otros dos



Exacto, esta tía ES DAGNY TAGGART:







LAS OTRAS NO DAN EL TIPO.

Curiosamente se parece a la Srta. Francon:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Feb 2016)

> 1. dudo que haya el conocimiento exacto que permita saber con un 100% de acierto el CI del futuro bebé, partiendo de la base que el CI no funciona de esa manera y la inteligencia no es fruto solo del CI.



Claro que no se puede saber.

El CI depende en parte de la interacción con el medio.



> 2. La selección de embriones implicará en algún momento matar a embriones perfectamente viables en base a criterios de dudosa certidumbre, y aunque sea para conseguir efectos estadísticos. Aunque habrá a quien no le parezca mal esto.



La mayor parte de los embriones mueren de forma natural, siendo expulsados sin más en la siguiente regla.



> 3. Queda la duda de cómo se llevará a cabo la prueba para reconocer a los supuestos embriones con más CI, la cual podría ser perjudicial en sí misma, con los normales efectos indeseables de toda manipulación biológica.



Falacia del argumento ad ignorantiam.



> Si la selección se hace en función de inseminaciones in vitro, peor me lo pones.



¿Ah sí?

¿por qué?



> Es otra vez la pretensión de arreglar el coche sin tener idea exacta de cómo funciona, pero encima no es precisamente una máquina lo que se pretende manipular.



Digamos más bien TUNEAR el coche para sacarle más CV.

No queda más remedio que EXPERIMENTAR, lo mismo que hemos experimentado como especie al inventar la Agrucultura, la Ganadería, la Arquitectura o la Escritura.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Feb 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Claro que no se puede saber.
> 
> El CI depende en parte de la interacción con el medio.
> 
> ...



qué precisamente tú digas eso tiene tela, cuando estás continuamente mostrando los ENORMES problemas que genera la iatrogenia, que se derivan exclusivamente de ese experimentar a lo loco sin saber suficiente sobre lo que se pretende "mejorar" o, peor aún, teniendo dogmas completamente falsos acerca de la vida y el organismo humano.

Por mí que experimenten, pero con los hijos del vecino, que degeneren ellos más rápido si cabe gracias a esos intentos ciegos, irresponsables e ignorantes para "mejorar".

La genética es otro fraude, igual que las vacunas, la terapia contra el cáncer y demás.

De conocimientos tan incompletos no se puede sacar nada de provecho en tan poco tiempo.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2016 at 06:17 ----------

añado que la mayoría de los embriones abortados son embriones no viables, yo hablaba de que ciñéndose a un criterio tan reduccionista terminarán por matar embriones perfectamente viables, aunque tuvieran supuestamente un CI futuro bajo.

A mí todo lo genético me parece una cortina de humo. Anda que no queda por experimentar.


----------



## Daniel Díaz Carrasco (20 Feb 2016)

Yo soy más de Robert Anton Wilson.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Feb 2016)

Metraje de la MIR:

Missão a MIR / Mission to Mir - IMAX(1997) - YouTube

Ausencia total de AsstronOTS pelopincho con permanente a lo Jackson Five y riéndose como imbéciles drogadas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Feb 2016)

Daniel Díaz Carrasco dijo:


> Yo soy más de Robert Anton Wilson.



Joder, qué empanada mental:

_*Economic thought

Wilson favored a form of basic income guarantee; synthesizing several ideas under the acronym RICH. His ideas are set forth in the essay "The RICH Economy" found in The Illuminati Papers.[32] In an article critical of capitalism Wilson self-identifies as a "libertarian socialist", saying that "I ask only one thing of skeptics: don’t bring up Soviet Russia, please. That horrible example of State Capitalism has nothing to do with what I, and other libertarian socialists, would offer as an alternative to the present system."[33]*_

Robert Anton Wilson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
¿Puede explicarme usted qué es eso del "socialismo libertario"?

Libertarianismo: Respeto total a la libertad.

Socialismo: Prohibiciones económicas.

¿Cómo se come eso? :


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (21 Feb 2016)

Hazme un resumen, anda , que yo me quedé en Platón.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2016)

capcom dijo:


> Hazme un resumen, anda , que yo me quedé en Platón.



Le explico.

Hay 2 ejes básicos en Filosofía, el Platónico (no podemos fiarnos de los sentidos, el mundo visible es irreal) y el Aristotélico (justo lo contrario).

De la metafísica Platónica y Aristotélica (exactamente opuestas) salen 2 ejes:

Platón --> San Agustín --> Kant --> Hegel --> Marx

Arsitóteles --> Santo Tomás --> Ayn Rand

Como dijo Leonard Peikoff:



> *La historia de la Filosofía son meras notas a pie de página al conflicto funfadamental planteado entre Platón y Aristóteles.*


----------



## RalphWiggum (25 Feb 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que no acepto de Ayn Rand es:
> 
> * Las _boutades_ tipo "una mujer no puede ser presidente USA".
> 
> ...




Recupero porque iba a preguntarle acerca de varias cosas a las que responde usted en esta cita.


Me queda la curiosidad de preguntarle acerca de lo siguiente:

-Qué opina acerca de los aspectos acientifistas en el sistema objetivista. Por ejemplo, si no recuerdo mal, se dice que el universo ha existido desde siempre. También, en "El Manantial" se llama al océano "la extensión de espacio más inútil que existe" o algo parecido. Soy un enamorado de la biología y de la astronomía y me chirrían ambas cosas. Puede que haya más.

-Qué opina de que nieguen la presencia de instintos en el hombre.

-Cómo conjuga el "universo benevolente" con los temas de arcontes y conspiraciones, en los que pareciera que "han ganado antes siquiera de empezar".

-Más frívolamente, qué opina de aquellas partes en las que Ayn Rand escribe para autojustificar sus actos (la luz en el extremo del cigarrillo, por ejemplo). 


Un saludo, y gracias.


----------



## H. Roark (7 Mar 2016)

[youtube]0EEytmP6uVg[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Mar 2016)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Recupero porque iba a preguntarle acerca de varias cosas a las que responde usted en esta cita.
> 
> 
> Me queda la curiosidad de preguntarle acerca de lo siguiente:
> ...



Uf, vaya post.

Eso merece toda una serie de posts pormenorizados para contestar.

Resumo las líneas de lo que responderé: la Sr. Rand era inteligentísima (un genio rarísimo, de lo s aparecen una vez al siglo) y una apasionada de sus ideas, vio mucho más lejos que casi todos los demás...


...pero no era perfecta y era hija de su tiempo. Por eso hay que saber "expurgar" sus obras de chorradas tales como su elogio al Apolo 11 (un timoi estatista).

Si ella viviese me "excomulgaría", pero -parafraseando a Aristóteles- digo: _Soy amigo de Ayn Rand, pero soy aún más amigo de la verdad._


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Mar 2016)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> -Cómo conjuga el "universo benevolente" con los temas de arcontes y conspiraciones, en los que pareciera que "han ganado antes siquiera de empezar".



Por lo que deduzco parece que los Arcontes nos dejan bastante libertad individual.

Como dice Freixedo el ser humano individual puede conquistar un espacio de relativa libertad.

El que está condenado a ser ganado es el hombre-masa, el que sigue a las multitudes y a las "grandes tendencias".

Me fascinan las Biografías de Einstein y de H.J. Eysenck. Ambos evitaron ser soldados en la I y II Guerras Mundiales, ya que "VIERON VENIR" la que se venía encima. la masa no vio venir nada y aceptaron ser soldados.


----------



## soyelmejor (11 Mar 2016)

Cual es el mejor libro que se puede encontrar en el que se expliqye completamente su filosofia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Mar 2016)

soyelmejor dijo:


> Cual es el mejor libro que se puede encontrar en el que se expliqye completamente su filosofia









leonard peikoff objectivism the philosophy of ayn rand pdf - Buscar con Google

Todo desde cero y explicado (palabras del autor) _*"para que lo entienda un chaval de 14 años espabilado, como debería de estar escrita toda filosofía"*_.

Pero, ¿lee usted bien Inglés? :

Si no, habré de darle otras alternativas.


----------



## Crispín Klander (12 Mar 2016)

joder, por una vez que decido leer algo sobre la filosofía de AynRand ( me refiero a la filósofa , no al pecular forero )

y ha sido leer exáctamente 9 palabras

_*"Objectivism's central tenets are that reality exists independently of consciousness" 
*_

y dejar de leer. Para cualquier apasionado de la mecánica cuántica , la anterior frase es *tan* ridícula que me impide seguir leyendo. 

Lo siento , porque por lo que tengo entendido , comparto al 100% sus posturas economico-politicas.


----------



## soyelmejor (12 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> leonard peikoff objectivism the philosophy of ayn rand pdf - Buscar con Google
> 
> Todo desde cero y explicado (palabras del autor) _*"para que lo entienda un chaval de 14 años espabilado, como debería de estar escrita toda filosofía"*_.
> 
> ...



Para leer un articulo en ingles si, pero como para leer un libro entero no :´(
si me pudiera facilitar informacion en español seria de agradecer.

He visto alguno videos en YT entrevistas a esta señora, y es simplemente impresionante !


----------



## Kozak (13 Mar 2016)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> joder, por una vez que decido leer algo sobre la filosofía de AynRand ( me refiero a la filósofa , no al pecular forero )
> 
> y ha sido leer exáctamente 9 palabras
> 
> ...



Pues valiente gilipollez. Precisamente lo que nos dice la mecánica cuántica es que sus leyes existen desde mucho antes de ser descubiertas. Podemos de hecho describir la realidad como aquello que sigue existiendo aunque se ignore. O se niegue.


----------



## ferengi (15 Mar 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Todo desde cero y explicado (palabras del autor) _*"para que lo entienda un chaval de 14 años espabilado, como debería de estar escrita toda filosofía"*_.



[youtube]4mV1KZmCxDw[/youtube]

Me gusta la idea de expresar las ideas de la forma mas sencilla posible.. Es lo que decia Bastos, muchas veces se nota que se expresan ideas de forma compleja por esnobismo, aunque por mi parte, hay otro motivo.. si algo se explica de forma muy sencilla es más facil rebatirlo y luchar contra ello...si lo explicas de forma compleja, poniendo muchos numeros etc etc...siempre será más dificil rebatirlo...y de hecho siempre sera más facil ocultar datos (al hacerlo tan complejo) por eso los profesores universitario y demás intelectuales, intenta ponerlo todo de forma muchas más compleja, para que sea más dificil rebatirlo... 

Una cosa que me asusta ultimamente es el acusar a algo de "argumento cuñado" cuando dices algo.. y rapidamente te vienen con "lo que pasa es que no entiendes X e y elevado a la nose cuanta potencia" parece un ataque a las explicaciones sencillas.


----------



## Kozak (15 Mar 2016)

ferengi dijo:


> [youtube]4mV1KZmCxDw[/youtube]
> 
> Me gusta la idea de expresar las ideas de la forma mas sencilla posible.. Es lo que decia Bastos, muchas veces se nota que se expresan ideas de forma compleja por esnobismo, aunque por mi parte, hay otro motivo.. si algo se explica de forma muy sencilla es más facil rebatirlo y luchar contra ello...si lo explicas de forma compleja, poniendo muchos numeros etc etc...siempre será más dificil rebatirlo...y de hecho siempre sera más facil ocultar datos (al hacerlo tan complejo) por eso los profesores universitario y demás intelectuales, intenta ponerlo todo de forma muchas más compleja, para que sea más dificil rebatirlo...
> 
> Una cosa que me asusta ultimamente es el acusar a algo de "argumento cuñado" cuando dices algo.. y rapidamente te vienen con "lo que pasa es que no entiendes X e y elevado a la nose cuanta potencia" parece un ataque a las explicaciones sencillas.



Tengo por ciertas pocas cosas en esta vida. Una de ellas es que si no eres capaz de describir tu trabajo a tu abuela o a un niño de 5 años, no es un trabajo de verdad. Pues extrapolando, podemos establecer que cuantos más números y neologismos debas meter, menos vale tu teoría.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Mar 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> ...cuantos más números y neologismos debas meter, menos vale tu teoría.



Pero es que si tu teoría es una mierda, puedes camuflarlo con la _*"estrategia del calamar"*_ (oscurecer el asunto con más y más...tinta)

La "teoría de género" está llena de tal "tinta":

Los bio-hombres cis-género presentan una identidad social que coincide con su identidad subjetiva, que es fruto de un programación psico-social alienante y represora de la diversidad de las expresiones afectivo-sexuales.​
Escriben así de mal porque tienn el cerebro lleno de mierda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Mar 2016)

Puedo admitir la Nueva Objetividad (Neue Sachlichkeit) como movimiento artístico, pero nunca ese pastiche que intentáis etiquetar con eso de "objetivismo", de calidad artística tendente al más excelso de los ceros.


----------



## ferengi (21 Mar 2016)

[youtube]k64p1Do3f9w[/youtube]

Aunque al chaval se le nota un poco nuevo en esto de las entrevistas es un punto interesante del objetivismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2016)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Puedo admitir la Nueva Objetividad (Neue Sachlichkeit) como movimiento artístico, pero nunca ese pastiche que intentáis etiquetar con eso de "objetivismo", de calidad artística tendente al más excelso de los ceros.



Razone su nota.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Mar 2016)

Ahora dan "Batman Begins" por NEOX.

"Batman Shrugged" se llamó en círculos objetivistas a esta peli cuando salió.


----------



## El mago de Oz (27 Mar 2016)

¿Qué piensas del hecho de que las salas de cine estén plagadas de películas de Marvel y A todo gas XXXXX...?

455 millones en un sólo fin de semana lleva recaudado Batman vs Superman. Eso no lo recauda ni la Semana Santa en todos los países en los que se celebra.


----------



## ferengi (28 Mar 2016)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> ¿Qué piensas del hecho de que las salas de cine estén plagadas de películas de Marvel y A todo gas XXXXX...?
> 
> 455 millones en un sólo fin de semana lleva recaudado Batman vs Superman. Eso no lo recauda ni la Semana Santa en todos los países en los que se celebra.



Yo viendo los railer parece que batmas vs superman es bastante interesante

Todavia no lo he visto, pero asi en general

Superman, es el hombre beteado, el hombre masa, el hombre que podria ser MUCHISIMO mas de lo que es, podria estar volando bajo el sol (normalmente se considera volar estar por encima de los demas) y se despierta por la mañana para hacer un trabajo donde tiene un jefe que le grita,ya que su objetivo es ser "como todo el mundo" ya que le han educado en reprimirse,y en ser normal y en no destacar...no cuestiona a su familia que siempre le ha dicho que tiene que portarse bien,y ser como todo el mundo, el mero hecho de que tenga que cambiarse de ropa es como decir, me averguenzo de ser mas que vosotros. Lo mas curioso es ver se ve a superman sonreir muchisimo mas que a Clark Kent... Solo usa sus poderes el bien de los demás 
, creo que parte de su exito es que mucha gente se como clark kent gente que podria ser muchisimo mas, pero se ven reprimidos pues desde pequeños le dijeron en ser como "el resto"

Mientras que Superman obedece a su familia, y Batman para empezar no tiene, entrena y ser esfuerza en conseguir un objetivo hay una motivacion personal y un deseo de acabar con el mal, mas por satisfación propia que el bien de los demas, Batman incluso da sus propios motivo para juzgar que a los demás de proque el otro es malo...


----------



## El mago de Oz (28 Mar 2016)

Es incompatible lo que dices con el liberalismo pues todo tu texto se basa en "le dijeron que...", "la sociedad le inculcó que...", pues en ningún momento a nadie obligan a hacer nada y siempre el individuo tiene la última palabra.

Culpar a los demás, como es tu texto, es infantilismo (y de los peores, del tipo "progre") y nada que ver con el objetivismo.

Salvo que te apunten con una pistola en la cabeza.

De todas maneras, yo hablaba más del hecho del "fin del cine y del séptimo arte" y el desfile de todas estas pantomimas infantiles.


----------



## Kozak (28 Mar 2016)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> ¿Qué piensas del hecho de que las salas de cine estén plagadas de películas de Marvel y A todo gas XXXXX...?
> 
> 455 millones en un sólo fin de semana lleva recaudado Batman vs Superman. Eso no lo recauda ni la Semana Santa en todos los países en los que se celebra.



Todo refritos de tebeos. Una película de superhéroes está bien. Copar las carteleras de ellas no tanto. Habla a las claras de la infantilización de la cultura occidental, paralela a la que sufren los aquejados de demencia senil.

El cine, que parecía más o menos inmune a la degeneración de la "alta cultura" al menos en sus géneros más populares, se ha revelado como también vulnerable. De hecho es el medio por el que se propagan los memes culturales en los que la masa debe creer. Hay un buen artículo en el que toma la gala de los Oscar como simbólica de ésto.

The 2016 Oscars Showed Us Which Lies The Hollywood Elite Wants Us To Believe


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Mar 2016)

Curioso dato y aún más curioso mass mierda que lo publica:



> Recuerden que se trataba de una España, cerca de nada y alejada de todo. En 1954, cuando se estrenó en Madrid, en los cines Palace y Pompeya, el filme El manantial de King Vidor, basado en la novela de Ayn Rand, los jóvenes arquitectos españoles, recién acabada la carrera, vieron que frente al para ellos provecto y execrable clasicismo que se enseñaba en la escuela, estaba el moderno ideal del protagonista del film: los arquitectos anhelaban ser profetas de la arquitectura, héroes de la modernidad, frente a quienes trataban de imponer lo clásico y lo comercial. Howard Roark, el protagonista, sostenía en uno de sus diálogos que modernidad era igual a integridad y clasicismo, a corrupción. El viejo maestro Henry Cameron decía al protagonista que la forma debía de adaptarse a la función o que los nuevos materiales exigían nuevas formas. Fue un discurso análogo al que impartió Frank Lloyd Wright en Taliesin 2 West al grupo de arquitectos españoles que le visitaron en 1957.
> 
> Modernidad norteamericana en el arte y el franquismo. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Mar 2016)

> Tres hermanos de mi abuelo murieron en la Guerra Civil



Lo siento mucho.

Pero es que actualmente temeos mucha más libertad y movilidad que durante la Guerra Civil.

De cualquier forma, toda persona con 2 dedos de frente, movilidad y un poco de dinero pudo hacer lo LÓGICO en la España de 1936: Esto es, LARGARSE al extranjero.

Y a 1936 no llegamos de golpe. Se "vio venir" lo que venía.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Mar 2016)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> ¿Qué piensas del hecho de que las salas de cine estén plagadas de películas de Marvel y A todo gas XXXXX...?
> 
> 455 millones en un sólo fin de semana lleva recaudado Batman vs Superman. Eso no lo recauda ni la Semana Santa en todos los países en los que se celebra.



Si la nueva de Batman es como Batman Begins me parece estupendo.

Señal de que el público en el fondo ANSÍA VALORES al ir al cine, no espectáculos vacíos ni autoparodias del estilo de la de Superman de 1978 o la Batman de 1988, películas hechas para REIRSE de los personajes, no para tomárselos en serio.

Precisamente a las Batman de Nolan se las criticó porque "se tomaban en serio" a Batman. ¡De eso se trata, imbéciles! ¡De tomarse en serio los valores!


----------



## ferengi (3 Abr 2016)

El mago de Oz dijo:


> Es incompatible lo que dices con el liberalismo pues todo tu texto se basa en "le dijeron que...", "la sociedad le inculcó que...", pues en ningún momento a nadie obligan a hacer nada y siempre el individuo tiene la última palabra.
> 
> Culpar a los demás, como es tu texto, es infantilismo (y de los peores, del tipo "progre") y nada que ver con el objetivismo.
> 
> ...



De hecho en mi texto critico a superman por "no cuestionarse" lo que dice la familia...yo al menos y me cuestionara las cosas y mas cuando eso que me ha inculcado muchas veces "no funciona con la realidad" (cosa que suele ser un capitulo recurrente de series y comics de superman) 

una cosa que me parece bastante triste...y si superman en cierta manera me parece un personaje algo infantil, un personaje que hace "lo que se supone" que esta bien para la sociedad... pero que describa al personaje. no quiere decir que lo apruebe.

igual que constatar la realidad no quiere decir que me guste.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2016)

Música "Nazi" y -ciertamente- mística....pero extrañamente atrayente para mi psique:

Legionarii - Return to Aldebaran - YouTube

Es María Orsic, musa de la Sociedad Thule y del "Vril". Según la leyenda esotérica nazi huyó a Aldebarán en 1945 en un Platillo Volante Nazi (¿¡!?)

Ah, para colmo Thule es...Atlantis:

MARIA ORISC y la sociedad Vril.las cronicas de lobo negro cavernario - YouTube

El Atlantis que luego reutilizó Ayn Rand en Atlas Shrugged.

La pieza musical de Legionarii es de la música más ultraterrena que haya escuchado nunca. Muy, muy, muy atractiva. A uno le dan ganas de invocar a los Platillos Nazis para que se lo lleven de aquí...hasta que uno cae que si existiesen los platillos nazis lo racional sería alejarse de ellos. 

María Orsic genera extrañas imágenes en Google:































Los seguidores de Legionarii son abiertamente Nazis:

Legionarii - Europa Nazione (Anthem) - YouTube

Pero -curiosísimamente- terminan usando como símbolo el "Atlas" de Nueva York:

Legionarii - Disciples of the State (Full Album) - YouTube

_*"Discípulos del Estado"*_...qué *gran ironía estética* que los Objetivistas y los Colectivistas terminemos en el "Atlas", *¿verdad?*:

John Galt Full Speech - Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2016)

Las paradojas estético-ideológicas no terminan ahí:

Grupo con simpatías (al menos estéticas) con el Nazismo de fondo a un desfile...Nor Coreano.

Von Thronstahl // We Walked in Line (North Korean Mix) - YouTube

Hay que reconocer que "pega" estéticamente...y que los Norcoreanos desfilan muy bien.

Toma del Frasco, Carrasco: Lenin, el amado Lidl de Corea del Norte...y Évola y el Sol Negro Nazi:

Von Thronstahl - Respect The Hierarchy (Exclusive Version) - YouTube

Von Thronstahl - Bellum, Sacrum Bellum - YouTube

Y lo curioso es que la estética me resulta atractiva...pese a que la ideología es exactamente la contraria a la mía.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Abr 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya sabes que yo me sigo del MF en gran medida. A este tipo de documental se le podrían poner todo tipo de pegas desde esa perspectiva...



¿Qué es el MF?

Ese documental lo vi hace más de 15 años por TV y me fascinó.

Me fascinó tanto que hice lo imposible por grabarlo, comprarlo luego en DVD y ahora tengo en el teléfono versiones en MP3, tanto en castellano como en Inglés.

Hay fondos de audio de ese documental en otras canciones de este estilo:

Legionarii - Ahnenerbe - YouTube

El locutor de fondo está sacado del documental. hay más.


----------



## H. Roark (13 Abr 2016)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Abr 2016)

> De ahí la frase de "Quien no cree en Dios puede creer en cualquier cosa"



En realidad creer en Dios es creer en cuaqluier cosa, siendo Dios de imposible definición.

Los teistas no comprenden que el problema está en CREER no en QUÉ CREES.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Abr 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ...e ha recordado a la sensación que me produjo hace años este documental...



A mí el documental me produce una momentánea ENVIDIA por tener un "programa existencial" completo, con todas las cuestiones resueltas y un canal establecido para gastar lkas energías.

La envidia se me va cuando recuerdo en qué terminó todo (en desastre absoluto) y que para empezar yo no estaba invitado (no soy "Ario").

Pewro es cierto que el ser humano busca PROGRAMAS TOTALES de vida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo hasta diría más... La parafernalia nazi, el discurso, la propaganda, todos los rituales, la mitología tiene una potencia emotiva que no puede tener ninguna construcción racional...



Eso lo reconocía el Judío Marxista Wilhelm reich en su "Psicología de masas del fascismo": El nazi-fascismo conecta mucho mejor con los estratos más profundos de la psique humana.


----------



## cusbe11 (21 Abr 2016)

Además de los motivos ya expuestos, una de las razones por las que hay tanta afinidad artística entre objetivistas, nazis y comunistas, es que esos tres movimientos defienden la existencia de un arquetipo de ser humano ideal con características atractivas y/o deseables.

Para el objetivismo, tenemos a John Galt y todo lo que ello implica. En menor medida, también el resto de héroes que pululan por las novelas de Ayn Rand, que manifiestan las cualidades de ese "humano ideal" que el objetivismo describe. En el nazismo, tenemos a la "raza aria", estrechamente relacionada con las mitologías nórdicas de "seres de luz" de naturaleza divina. Y en el comunismo, tenemos al "nuevo hombre soviético":

New Soviet man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Y claro, si hay que representar artísticamente la perfección del ser humano, es normal que se recurra al arte clásico (que también buscaba representar esa perfección física), y a imágenes estilizadas e idealizadas de gran atractivo visual, como las que se pueden ver en este hilo.

Esto no quiere decir que los objetivistas sean ideológicamente afines a los comunistas, pero sí que persiguen ese ser humano ideal de acuerdo a cada ideología concreta: John Galt tiene poco o nada que ver ideológicamente con el nuevo hombre soviético, pero ambos son vistos como arquetípicos de acuerdo a las ideologías que representan. En ese sentido, la principal coincidencia entre objetivismo, nazismo y comunismo sería esa búsqueda del ser humano "perfecto", y para representar esa "perfección" recurren a una imaginería muy similar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Abr 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Además de los motivos ya expuestos, una de las razones por las que hay tanta afinidad artística entre objetivistas, nazis y comunistas, es que esos tres movimientos defienden la existencia de un arquetipo de ser humano ideal con características atractivas y/o deseables



Exacto: Son 3 sistema TOTALISTAS en el sentido de que son ABSOLUTOS en qué es bueno y qué es malo.


----------



## ferengi (25 Abr 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Además de los motivos ya expuestos, una de las razones por las que hay tanta afinidad artística entre objetivistas, nazis y comunistas, es que esos tres movimientos defienden la existencia de un arquetipo de ser humano ideal con características atractivas y/o deseables.
> 
> Para el objetivismo, tenemos a John Galt y todo lo que ello implica. En menor medida, también el resto de héroes que pululan por las novelas de Ayn Rand, que manifiestan las cualidades de ese "humano ideal" que el objetivismo describe. En el nazismo, tenemos a la "raza aria", estrechamente relacionada con las mitologías nórdicas de "seres de luz" de naturaleza divina. *Y en el comunismo, tenemos al "nuevo hombre soviético"*:
> 
> ...



No podria decir que es un objetivista, porque tampoco los conozco tanto, de hecho todavia no he conocido a nadie en persona, que sea objetivista (solo en internet) pero al menos a mi me parece que un objetivista no nace... SE HACE... vamos que si alguien quiere ser objetivista tendra que poner de su parte, en cierta medida, tambien hay algo parecido en el nuevo hobre sovietico, solo que la diferencia, es que al nuevo sovietico lo hace el estado ,el partido o el colectivo progre , (no me atrevo a decir la sociedad) y el objetivista se hace a si mismo se construye, aunque el objetivista creo que parte de unas premisas mas intuitivas. (derechos individuales) y desde luego menos invasivas... que otros hombres nuevos.

Obviamente para el desarrollo de esos hombre nuevos tal vez se necesite esas imagenes artisticas que puedan ser modelo. 

Lo cual tambien me invita hacerme una pregunta al igual que se intento el nuevo hombre sovietico, y acabo en el homo sovieticus... hay objetivistas que se quedan en homo objetivicus (seudoobjetivistas) ?

Homo sovieticus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Kozak (25 Abr 2016)

El objetivismo, el comunismo y el NS son prometeístas, cada uno a su manera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2016)

> aquellos individuos que viviendo en la confluencia turbulenta de diferentes esferas culturales, religiosas, &c. (tal como esta confluencia puede tener lugar en la gran ciudad cosmopolita), no logran identificarse con ninguna de tales esferas ni con la intersección de algunas, y permanecen «alienados»



Ese era Hitler antes de entrar en el NSDAP.

Era un "outsider" total, un "estudiante eterno" sin trabajo que iba al gallinero de la ópera y luego dormía en el albergue de vagabundos. 

Es fascinante que tal persona construyese SU esfera propia y arrastrase a todo un país (¡y un gran país!) a ella, destruyéndolo después.

Salvador Freixedo dice que tal cosa sólo es posible porque fue CONTACTADO por los arcontes, que lo usaron como medium para sus fines, pero que Hitler por sí mismo era un inútil.


----------



## ferengi (1 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ese era Hitler antes de entrar en el NSDAP.
> 
> Era un "outsider" total, un "estudiante eterno" sin trabajo que iba al gallinero de la ópera y luego dormía en el albergue de vagabundos.
> 
> ...



Hayek explica, en camino a la servidumbre, que el sistema ya estaba sembrado... Hitler solo tuvo que recoger. lo sembrado por otros en este caso los socialistas de izquierda...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 May 2016)

ferengi dijo:


> Hayek explica, en camino a la servidumbre, que el sistema ya estaba sembrado... Hitler solo tuvo que recoger. lo sembrado por otros en este caso los socialistas de izquierda...



La "Sincrinización" económica Nazi d elos años 30 era Socialismo puro.

Le preguntaron a Hitler:



> ¿Y no va usted a nacionalizar las empresas?



Contestó:



> No es necesario. En Alemani hemos nacionalizado a la gente.



Ironía final: En UK las nacionalizaciones del Laborismo de posguerra fueron posibles gracias al "Socialismo de Guerra" del esfuerzo militar 1939-45.

En UK hasta hubo "tipos estándard" nacionales de muebles, para ahorrar materiales. Tras la guerra fue muy sencillo pasar al Socialismo.

Como dijo Rothbard:



> La Guerra es la salud del estado.


----------



## Æmilius (16 May 2016)

> “La guerra es la salud del estado”.



Creo que la frase es de Randolph Silliman Bourne

Bourne, sobre la guerra :: Instituto Mises


----------



## Kozak (16 May 2016)

ferengi dijo:


> Hayek explica, en camino a la servidumbre, que el sistema ya estaba sembrado... Hitler solo tuvo que recoger. lo sembrado por otros en este caso los socialistas de izquierda...



La oposición a Hitler más efectiva y activa de hecho vino SIEMPRE de la derecha, en especial católica. Stauffenberg, la Rosa Blanca... Incluso gente que a priori pueden parecer proto-nazis como Jünger o Spengler no llegaron a ser nazis. Es conocida la aversión de Stefan George, mentor de Stauffenberg, por Hitler, que consideraba que había "secuestrado" el simbolismo de la esvástica (George la usaba en sus poemarios desde 1907 o así) y cuyo populismo casaba mal con la "aristocracia del espíritu" que él propugnaba y cuyo testigo tomaron luego gente como Julius Evola o Erik von Kuehnelt-Leddihn.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 May 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> La oposición a Hitler más efectiva y activa de hecho vino SIEMPRE de la derecha, en especial católica



Sería de católicos INDIVIDUALES.

La Iglesia como institución se amoldó a las mil maravillas al "Orden Nuevo Europeo", con los pactos lateranenses en Italia y con la doctrina general de "obedecer a las autoridades legítimas".

Los Nazis fueron a la guerra con el "Gott Mit Uns" en las hebillas de los cinturones:


----------



## Kozak (23 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sería de católicos INDIVIDUALES.
> 
> La Iglesia como institución se amoldó a las mil maravillas al "Orden Nuevo Europeo", con los pactos lateranenses en Italia y con la doctrina general de "obedecer a las autoridades legítimas".
> 
> Los Nazis fueron a la guerra con el "Gott Mit Uns" en las hebillas de los cinturones:



Cuando se firman los pactos de Letrán en 1929 el NSDAP ni siquiera es el partido de la oposición más votado.







Las zonas de mayoría católica corresponden sospechosamente con las zonas donde el NSDAP obtuvo peor resultado en 1933. Otro fallo en Matrix.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Cuando se firman los pactos de Letrán en 1929 el NSDAP ni siquiera es el partido de la oposición más votado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues Roma dejó "abandonados" a sus valientes fieles: La colaboración de Roma fue casi total con el III Reich, aún después de las Leyes de Nuremberg.

la doctrina católica es que hay que obedecer a las "autoridades legítimas".

Tengo amarillentos libracos católicos de los años 30 y 40 con sus Nihil Obstat e Imprimitur. da rubor leerlos hoy.

"Iglesia y estado nuevo" es el más gore de todos, es de circa 1940 y detalla cómo la Iglesia Católica estaba encantada con el nazi-fascismo.

Si Hitler hubiese ganado la guerra el Papa hubiese mantenido excelentes relaciones con el nazismo, ¡no faltaba más!


----------



## FoSz2 (25 May 2016)

[Youtube]lNI07egoefc[/Youtube]
[Youtube]ryA8PafooQ4[/Youtube]

Por si os parece interesante.

No todos los videos de esa universidad son buenos.


----------



## Masateo (3 Jun 2016)

Holas, a mí me dió hace unos meses por interesarme en la filosofía y he decidí empezar por el Objetivismo. Me parece muy "exótico" por lo rompedor del lenguaje, pero también "me cuadran" algunas ideas. Supongo que como ingeniero y de fan de Spock, siempre me han atraído la razón y el pensamiento crítico, aunque de momento me cuesta (a uno le puede gustar el deporte, pero ser un manta practicándolo). 

El caso es que este hilo me inspiró, y me decidí a hacerme con un par de cuadros de Larsen. Supongo que mi reciente paternidad también tuvo algo que ver al escoger esos de entre tantos, ya que ahora me gustan más otros -del mismo autor-. Helos aquí:



Spoiler












Por supuesto, no he pagado la burrada que piden en la galería esa. Además, son pequeñitos, "para consumo propio". Lo que hice fue descargarme las imágenes de muestra, gimpearlas un poco para quitar la marca de agua y hacer que me los pasaran a lienzo. 

Creo que salió todo por unos 15 euros (2 lienzos montados y gastos de envio) había una oferta de 2x1 en los cuadros, que supongo que es permanente aunque a mí me ponía que solo disponía de unas cuántas horas para aprovecharla). Por si alguien se anima a hacer lo mismo, he de decir que pese a que le dí un poco de alegría a los colores, han salido más oscuros de lo que deberían. Si lo vuelvo a hacer, habrá que mandarla las imágenes con más brillo.

Por su puesto, lo bonito de haberme hecho con esos cuadros de forma poco ortodoxa es que se origina un debate ético de rabiosa actualidad, en torno a la siguiente cuestión: *¿Es éticamente aceptable el que yo coja unas imágenes, que no estaban dedicadas a tal fin, las transforme y las cuelgue en mi casa para mi solaz?*

Para mí, personalmente, no es que esté bien o mal, es que es irrelevante, porque me la sopla. Me gustaban los cuadros, no tenía dinero (ni ganas) como para pagar no se cuántos miles de dollars por el original, así que hice mi propia copia.

Sin embargo, voy a intentar un pequeño ejercicio para alejarme de una mentalidad anticonceptual. Para el que quiera participar, mis razones están en el spoiler y las críticas objetivistas a las mismas son bienvenidas:


Spoiler





Se trata de unas imágenes que estaban disponibles de forma pública. La intención era que fueran una muestra para poder juzgar si se compra el cuadro o no.


Para reforzar esa intención, las imágenes publicadas son de una resolución que no permitiría reproducir el cuadro en sus dimensiones originales ya demás llevan una marca de agua con un letrero de copyright.


No obstante, la intención con que se publicasen no cambia el hecho de que las imágenes son públicas. Aquí habría que definir qué significa público. Para mí significa que cualquiera puede acceder a esas imágenes. Dada la tencología usada para difundirlas, cualquiera no sólo puede acceder a ellas, sino que también puede almacenarlas y modificarlas. De ahí que se hayan incluido mecanismos que intentan (sin éxito) obstaculizar el almacenaje y modificación. Por lo que entiendo que *para el publicador de las imágenes, "público" no significa lo mismo que para mí*. No sé quién tiene razón, pero de lo poco que sé del Objetivismo es que *eso de que las cosas tengan significados distintos en función de quién las interprete es de las mayores aberraciones que pueden existir.*


Además entran en juego las leyes de copyright, que no sé qué dicen al respecto, pero que seguramente sea un mamotreto legal que no permite hacer lo que yo he hecho. Lo cual tampoco determina la bondad o maldad de mis actos, ya que los actos no son buenos o malos porque una ley lo diga.

Yo creo que he cogido un material que me estaba disponible, he invertido una cantidad de dinero y trabajo para transformarlo según mis necesidades y recursos y encima lo he hecho buscando el enriquecimiento personal. Lejos de hacer algún daño al autor, promuevo su obra públicamente. No sé si Larsen o los dueños de la galería estarían de acuerdo con esto. De todas formas, creo que jamás gastaría tanto dinero en un cuadro, aunque lo tuviera disponible.

Por tanto, veo en mi acción:

Esfuerzo y habilidad: tuve que retocar las imágenes. Hay que saber cómo hacerlo.

Inversión de tiempo y dinero: LLeva tiempo retocar y me ha costado dinero la parte que yo no sabía hacer, que es pasar a lienzo. Para eso ha tenido que existir una empresa que lo hiciera y que me ofertase el servicio a un precio que estaba dispuesto a pagar.

Búsqueda de mejora personal: Eso procuro hacerlo siempre y resulta que es uno de los pilares objetivistas. Parafraseando a Rand, yo lo entiendo como selfishness *with[/N] a self.*





*

Estas son mis razones, recuerden que estoy empezando. Llevo la L, pero la que tiene fondo azul. Mi "formación objetivista" consiste en las cuatro cosas que he podido leer en éste foro, la mitad del "Atlas shrugged" y unas 60 páginas de "Philosophy, who needs it?".

Por cierto, que por unos 25 euros, estas Navidades me regalé una supercolección de libros, en inglés y de segunda mano - comprados en "el armazón", como yo digo. De momento, debido a que apenas tengo tiempo de lectura, me está resultando difícil de digerir, pues leo unos cuantos párrafos, pasan unos días y los tengo que leer de nuevo. Ser papá y pretender leer es muy divertido. Pero bueno, poco a poco. No me molesta en absoluto, es lo que tiene tener niños.

La "supercolección". Para 2021 espero haber leído la mayor parte ::


Spoiler











*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2016)

Jejjejejejeje...esos libros valen 1000 veces más de lo que cuestan.



> Por cierto, que por unos 25 euros, estas Navidades me regalé una supercolección de libros, en inglés y de segunda mano - comprados en "el armazón", como yo digo



Pruebe biblio.com

Están aún más baratos que en Amazon.

Si combina usted a comprarlos varios en 1 librería salen baratísimos.

Por 50€ tiene usted en 1 mes (por el anvío "barato") en su casa un cajón de libros interesantísimos traídos de USA, muchos con marcas y tarjetas de tal o cual biblioteca de Dade County (FL) o de Orange County (CA) o con un folleto de la NRA dentro (si es sobre armas).

Uno compra un cajón completo de "Americana", interesante, con "carácter" y por un dinero que en España compraría 2 libros en tapa dura de Lucía Etxeberría.

Una de las "joyas" de los "cajones" que pido de vez en cuando:


----------



## Kozak (5 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues Roma dejó "abandonados" a sus valientes fieles: La colaboración de Roma fue casi total con el III Reich, aún después de las Leyes de Nuremberg.
> 
> la doctrina católica es que hay que obedecer a las "autoridades legítimas".
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Jun 2016)

> La doctrina católica es que hay que hacer lo correcto aunque esto te valga persecución por las autoridades



¿Puede usted dar fuente para esa afirmación?

¿Es correcto participar en guerras injustas? Porque ningún Papa ha prohibido a ningún católico participar en ninguna guerra injusta (Guerra de Irak 1991, V.gr.)


----------



## reekoner (8 Jun 2016)

que clase de psicópata egolatra habla de si mismo en 3° persona?


----------



## Alt64 (8 Jun 2016)

O me parece a mi, o lo es, pero creo que este hilo esta Objetivamente Descontextualizado de la realidad foril.

El marcador de paginas esta en 161 y el último post esta en la pagina 158, aunque puede ser que burbuja.info siempre ha sido poco Ayn-Randiano y vaya por libre..


----------



## Kozak (8 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Puede usted dar fuente para esa afirmación?
> 
> ¿Es correcto participar en guerras injustas? Porque ningún Papa ha prohibido a ningún católico participar en ninguna guerra injusta (Guerra de Irak 1991, V.gr.)



San Agustín. En su Ciudad de Dios habla de la diferencia entre la Ciudad de Dios y la del Hombre. Ésta última es la del Poder. El católico, cada vez que se vea en la disyuntiva, debe elegir la de Dios.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2016)

> El católico, cada vez que se vea en la disyuntiva, debe elegir la de Dios



1991.

El papa indica que la Guerra del Golfo es injusta.

¿POr qué entonces ningún católico se negó a perticiparn en ella?

En realidad el Catolicismo está completamente "en la cama" con el Poder mundano.


----------



## Kozak (11 Jun 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> 1991.
> 
> El papa indica que la Guerra del Golfo es injusta.
> 
> ...



En 1991 no había Papa. No lo hay desde 1963 al menos.

No si nos atenemos al Derecho canónico y al Catecismo.


----------



## Æmilius (14 Jun 2016)

Pula a un colectivista y usualmente encontrará un medievalista.

Ayn Rand. Capitalismo: El ideal desconocido


----------



## Æmilius (14 Jun 2016)

Capítulo 24 del libro que lleva AynRandiano2 en su avatar: REQUIEM POR EL HOMBRE. Hace un interesante análisis (y repaso) de la encíclica de Pablo IV "Populorum Progressio".

Me pareció de los capítulos más interesantes.


----------



## Kozak (15 Jun 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> Pula a un colectivista y usualmente encontrará un medievalista.
> 
> Ayn Rand. Capitalismo: El ideal desconocido



Lo dice como si fuera algo malo. El Medievo duró un milenio y el sistema feudal demostró ser viable durante siglos, cosa que ya es más de lo que puede decirse de la democracia liberal.


----------



## Æmilius (15 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo dice como si fuera algo malo. El Medievo duró un milenio y el sistema feudal demostró ser viable durante siglos, cosa que ya es más de lo que puede decirse de la democracia liberal.



La época clásica no llega a un milenio pero es la base fundamental de nuestra civilización, de gran parte de las bases del Derecho Continental y de nuestro idioma. Me atrevo a decir que había más libertad individual en la época clásica que en el medievo.


----------



## Kozak (16 Jun 2016)

Æmilius dijo:


> La época clásica no llega a un milenio pero es la base fundamental de nuestra civilización, de gran parte de las bases del Derecho Continental y de nuestro idioma. Me atrevo a decir que había más libertad individual en la época clásica que en el medievo.



Pues fue al contrario. La economía clásica era esclavista. En la mayor parte del medievo lo máximo a lo que se llegaba era a la servidumbre, que proporciona más libertades (y más responsabilidad al señor). Si el latín es el origen de nuestro idioma, sin el Medievo éste no existiría.

En cualquier caso eso sólo probaría la validez de la era clásica pero no la inferioridad del medievo respecto a lo que sea que tengamos ahora. El único progreso que hemos tenido es material (y lo agradezco) pero en lo político y lo moral no hemos pasado de populares, optimates y yihad.


----------



## Æmilius (16 Jun 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Pues fue al contrario. La economía clásica era esclavista. En la mayor parte del medievo lo máximo a lo que se llegaba era a la servidumbre, que proporciona más libertades (y más responsabilidad al señor). Si el latín es el origen de nuestro idioma, sin el Medievo éste no existiría.
> 
> En cualquier caso eso sólo probaría la validez de la era clásica pero no la inferioridad del medievo respecto a lo que sea que tengamos ahora. El único progreso que hemos tenido es material (y lo agradezco) pero en lo político y lo moral no hemos pasado de populares, optimates y yihad.



La mayoría del pensamiento occidental nace en la época clásica.

También un esclavo podía ser liberto y posteriormente tener propiedades; en el medievo el sistema estaba más "castificado", un vasallo era un vasallo y además estaba "anclado" a su feudo.


----------



## H. Roark (16 Jun 2016)

La movilidad social en la Edad Media era parecida a la de ahora. Leed a Gregory Clark.


----------



## Æmilius (17 Jun 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> La movilidad social en la Edad Media era parecida a la de ahora. Leed a Gregory Clark.



Le echaré un vistazo. Gracias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jun 2016)

Megalomania : El Proyecto Atlantropa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## mahawk (13 Ago 2016)

Tim Huhn gran descubrimiento tiene una linea muy objetivista-alegórica dedicada a los logros morales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Ago 2016)

Es sensacional.


----------



## H. Roark (2 Sep 2016)

Viendo esto me he acordado de que Rand no comprendió que el Quijote era una crítica, o burla, y no una defensa, al idealismo:

JesÃºs G. Maestro - Las Novelas ejemplares de Cervantes - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Sep 2016)

El Quijote tiene muchas interpretaciones.

Luego tienes a Unamuno diciendo que Cervantes no supo entender a Don Quijote...

Es prácticamente imposible saber qué quería decir Cervantes. hay hasta hermeneutas que quieren ver en el Quijote un tratado de heterodoxias y ocultismo disfrazado de novela de consumo (que es lo que era cuando se escribió)


----------



## mildiez (25 Oct 2016)

Ayer ví una película sobre Edward Snowden, dirigida por -el creo que poco randiano- Oliver Stone. 
.
En ella se muestra a Snowden como un genio, un hombre hecho a sí mismo, un fuera de serie. Curiosamente, en una entrevista de trabajo, Snowden cita como influencia en su vida a Ayn Rand, y el entrevistador le responde con una cita de "La rebelión de Atlas".


----------



## Turgot (25 Oct 2016)

Los últimos podrían ser propaganda soviética perfectamente, solo falta añadir algún martillo que otro.


----------



## EvaristoLPR (1 Nov 2016)

Mi foto preferia de Ayn Rand.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Nov 2016)

La mía es esta:


----------



## ferengi (29 Nov 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> Viendo esto me he acordado de que Rand no comprendió que el Quijote era una crítica, o burla, y no una defensa, al idealismo:
> 
> JesÃºs G. Maestro - Las Novelas ejemplares de Cervantes - YouTube




En el mundo anglosajon siempre ha sido muy habitual ver al Quijote como un tio que tuvo el coraje de ser idealista..







Aqui el ejemplo de Will Eisner, supongo que la cultura hace interpretar la obra de distinta manera, siempre he visto mas interpretaciones como "el idealista" que se atrevio, en el mundo anglosajon.


----------



## NoRTH (29 Nov 2016)

Alt64 dijo:


> O me parece a mi, o lo es, pero creo que este hilo esta Objetivamente Descontextualizado de la realidad foril.
> 
> El marcador de paginas esta en 161 y el último post esta en la pagina 158, aunque puede ser que burbuja.info siempre ha sido poco Ayn-Randiano y vaya por libre..



eso es por que algun forero que participo en este hilo se dio de baja y eliminaron sus mensajes


----------



## Sunwukung (29 Nov 2016)

el quijote tampoco es solamente una burla del idealismo, porque en la segunda parte Sancho se vuelve más idealista y el Quijote menos.

Es una obra que probablemente trasciende los objetivos iniciales del propio autor.


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La mía es esta:



Hombre pero si lleva al dólar encima como si fuera una vulgar...






















Esto también dice mucho sobre el randianismo, al igual que la invisibilización de los obreros.


----------



## ferengi (1 Dic 2016)

Turgot dijo:


> Hombre pero si lleva al dólar encima como si fuera una vulgar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]bJlOdlB-Olg[/youtube]


----------



## hunter_pro (1 Dic 2016)

Un tío tan listo y cultivado, con esta puta mierda...

No caigas en la mitomanía, no vives en una novela de Dan Brown. Ayn Rand era una egoísta de mierda, una lacra que busca la autogestión, sí; pero dentro de ese sistema que tanto odias.

Anda ya, menuda mierda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Dic 2016)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el quijote tampoco es solamente una burla del idealismo, porque en la segunda parte Sancho se vuelve más idealista y el Quijote menos.
> 
> Es una obra que probablemente trasciende los objetivos iniciales del propio autor.



Es la tesis de Unamuno, que reprochaba a Cervantes no haber entendido bien a su propio personaje...como si el Quijote fuese un arquetipo preexistente "descubierto" y no inventado por Cervantes.


----------



## Gurney (7 Dic 2016)

Claramente el Quijote ES un arquetipo.
Son ideas que nos superan, pasan a través de nosotros, somos sus instrumentos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2016)

hunter_pro dijo:


> Un tío tan listo y cultivado, con esta puta mierda...
> 
> No caigas en la mitomanía, no vives en una novela de Dan Brown. Ayn Rand era *una egoísta* de mierda, una lacra que busca la autogestión, sí; pero dentro de ese sistema que tanto odias.
> 
> Anda ya, menuda mierda.



El egoísmo es bueno:







Es ocuparse de los propios asuntos y de asotenerse uno a sí mismo.


----------



## Sunwukung (12 Dic 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El egoísmo es bueno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿de verdad crees que te sostienes a tí mismo y no dependes de otros?

me parece que no entiendes lo que significa la palabra egoísmo.


----------



## ferengi (28 Dic 2016)

[youtube]2-MFd_hCogY[/youtube]

Un debate objetivista muy interesante.


----------



## outzider (31 Dic 2016)

Formidable la película _The Fountainhead_, todo el argumento muy en la línea del pensamiento de Ayn Rand, sin embargo hay algo que me chirría, en el minuto 50 aproximadamente Howard Roark le dice a Dominique Francon que la ha amado desde el primer momento que la vio. Esto no es muy objetivista no?

Por cierto es tremendo que este riquísimo hilo lleno de ideas esté en guardería.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Ene 2017)

> en el minuto 50 aproximadamente Howard Roark le dice a Dominique Francon que la ha amado desde el primer momento que la vio. Esto no es muy objetivista no?



No, ciertamente. Buena observación.

Ayn Rand era como Trevijano: Muy aficionada a hacer "juicios morales" a base del aspecto físico.

Por ejemplo Trevijano te dice que a PIT "se le ve" que es "mala persona" en base a sus ojos, su chepa o su físico derroido.

Ayn Rand decía como Marx "llevaba barba" para "ocultarse".

Por la misma, Ayn Rand te podría haber dicho que Roark se enamora de Dominique al momento porque en su actitud, su ropa y su mirada "ve" la clase de mujer superior que es.

Yo no me hago ilusiones con mi capacidad de "ver" tanto en le físico de los demás, así que espero a conocer más a la gente. Ayn Rand (o Trevijano) sí creía posible tal "lectura".


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Ene 2017)

Todavía no me ha quedado claro del todo si la tan objetivista, casi siembre, Aynd Rand, afirmaba que todo es inteligible o conocía los límites de la razón, de la lógica y de la ciencia.

Porque más allá está el mundo de lo invisible, y hay otras formas de lidiar con ello. Es decir, hay pensamiento más allá del objetivismo.

Poco a poco van saliendo los defectos de la buena señora.


----------



## ferengi (4 Ene 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, ciertamente. Buena observación.
> 
> Ayn Rand era como Trevijano: Muy aficionada a hacer "juicios morales" a base del aspecto físico.
> 
> ...



Eso hace que me venga a la mente: Lectura en frío - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Personalmente no niego que se puede hacer ese tipo de "adivinaciones" pero tambien es cierto que hay mucha gente que sabe que se juega con eso y mucha gente sabe vestir de la forma adecuada para engañar a los que hacen la "lectura en frio", mas de uno se las apaña para ser etiquetado de una forma adecuada...


----------



## ferengi (5 Mar 2017)

[youtube]lNhi9wlyDVw[/youtube]

Una defensora del arte moderno... que por cierto le suelta una puya al objetivista al final del video...

De paso dejo este objetivista heterodoxo

Hablando de la psicologia objetivista

[youtube]3im20G-GyWM[/youtube]


----------



## ferengi (11 Mar 2017)

Aparte de las novelas de Ayn Rand. hay mas novelas objetivistas?


----------



## JPMI (21 May 2017)

Te pongo cinco estrellas, porque no me dejan ponerte más.


----------



## ferengi (2 Ago 2017)

[youtube]KElmPCSbUAM[/youtube]


----------



## Turgot (6 Ago 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, ciertamente. Buena observación.
> 
> Ayn Rand era como Trevijano: Muy aficionada a hacer "juicios morales" a base del aspecto físico.
> 
> ...



Esa es una actituda irracional a la enésima potencia


----------



## H. Roark (7 Ago 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Esa es una actituda irracional a la enésima potencia



De hecho no, hay rasgos del rostro que correlacionan con rasgos de la personalidad, y no digamos ya el lenguaje corporal y la postura.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Ago 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> De hecho no, hay rasgos del rostro que correlacionan con rasgos de la personalidad, y no digamos ya el lenguaje corporal y la postura.



sería un hilo hilarante el pone fotos y que los "expertos" en fisiognomía sentaran cátedra, para después desvelar quiénes fueron los representados en las fotos.

Las risas están aseguradas con los caretos que hay en la historia de la ciencia, del arte, de la política, etc.


----------



## ferengi (29 Sep 2017)

[youtube]KjMc2KA5BoY[/youtube]

Dejo esta batalla entre superman y Batman basada en el comic de Frank Miller con una clara influencia randiana (en el comic literalmente la ciudad de Gotham se apaga igual que New york se apaga en la rebelión de atlas) 

Un hombre enfrentandose a un dios que literalmente trabaja para el estado.


----------



## Turgot (29 Sep 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> De hecho no, hay rasgos del rostro que correlacionan con rasgos de la personalidad, y no digamos ya el lenguaje corporal y la postura.



Traducción: los feos son malos y los guapos buenos, como en el Señor de los Anillos


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Sep 2017)

Turgot dijo:


> Traducción: los feos son malos y los guapos buenos, como en el Señor de los Anillos



una subnormalidad como un piano, anda que no hay gente inteligente fea, de hecho la mayoría, porque la mayoría de la gente es más bien fea.

Correlación no es causación, y en un asunto así no sirve de nada si la correlación no es del 99%.

La correlación con la cultura sí es prácticamente una causación, en muchos aspectos.


----------



## H. Roark (30 Sep 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> sería un hilo hilarante el pone fotos y que los "expertos" en fisiognomía sentaran cátedra, para después desvelar quiénes fueron los representados en las fotos.
> 
> Las risas están aseguradas con los caretos que hay en la historia de la ciencia, del arte, de la política, etc.



La inteligencia artificial os va a dar muchos palos en el futuro, ya está empezando: Face-reading AI will be able to detect your politics and IQ, professor says | Technology | The Guardian

---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 18:18 ----------

Que la correlación sea o no causación es totalmente indiferente a la hora de usarla para identificar.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Sep 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> La inteligencia artificial os va a dar muchos palos en el futuro, ya está empezando: Face-reading AI will be able to detect your politics and IQ, professor says | Technology | The Guardian
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2017 at 18:18 ----------
> 
> Que la correlación sea o no causación es totalmente indiferente a la hora de usarla para identificar.



Si la identificación tiene un porcentaje de error es muy relevante el porcentaje de correlación.

Cuando la fisiognomía sea una ciencia exacta, nos avisas. 

También salió un estudió de unos japoneses que afirmaban poder leer las imágenes del cerebro y se trataba de una mera recreación elaborada a partir de una correlación entre imágenes y señales cerebrales conseguida a través de una muestra de personas, es decir, preguntaban a la persona qué había soñado y luego correlacionaban lo que contaban con las señales que habían registrado.

Totalmente ridículo. Igual que llamar a lo que hace un programa inteligencia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Mar 2018)

La falsedad de siempre sobre el Objetivismo:

La religión de AynRandiano es satanismo?

Y mi respuesta:



> El Satanismo no respeta los derechos ajenos.
> 
> El Objetivismo sí.
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Mar 2018)

> Face-reading AI will be able to detect your politics



Es el problema de Winston Smith en "1984": Que su rostro le delate como criminal mental.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ago 2018)

Materiales hilo:

extrañísimo desequilibrio en homicidios por sexos

Homicide statistics by gender - Wikipedia

es "fake news" decir que hay millones de africanos

http://www.deia.eus/2018/08/06/soci...erno-vasco-debe-crear-los-recursos-necesarios

a hilo sobre delito alemania

Germany: Migrants 'may have fuelled violent crime rise' - BBC News


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2018)

Guardo para no perder enlace:

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/a...nos-hay-mas-muertas-viogen-2018-q-1998-a.html


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

Como decía Herman Hesse;
Si acepto algo como verdadero, también debo aceptar como verdadero su contrario.
Dudo que podamos ser completamente objetivos.
Aún así prefiero la razón a la creencia ciega.


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

Kozak dijo:


> Lo dice como si fuera algo malo. El Medievo duró un milenio y el sistema feudal demostró ser viable durante siglos, cosa que ya es más de lo que puede decirse de la democracia liberal.



Además en aquellos tiempos las asambleas de los pueblos regulaban un montón de cosas, no el rey. No eran reyes absolutistas. Había un montón de tierras propiedad de las comunidades, que luego expoliaron gente como Mendizabal para regalárselas a sus colegas.


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por lo que deduzco parece que los Arcontes nos dejan bastante libertad individual.
> 
> Como dice Freixedo el ser humano individual puede conquistar un espacio de relativa libertad.
> 
> ...



Los arcontes nos dejan elegir, quizá porque hay una ley universal de libre albedrío que ni siquiera ellos puede saltar. Pero, nos manipulan todo lo que pueden y más. Aún así, ciertamente la elección de seguir al rebaño o no, en último término es nuestra.
Si decidimos pasar del rebaño, descubrir la verdad por nosotros mismos, la conciencia, la razón y la intuición me parecen inestimables compañeros de camino.


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2020)

¿Quién era Ayn Rand y qué es el objetivismo?

El gran libro sobre el objetivismo, la filosofía de Ayn Rand

Objetivismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Cormac (8 Nov 2020)




----------



## Kurten (8 Nov 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 481786



España desde hace muchos años...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Dic 2020)

Vivir de las rentas es producir.

Eres capaz de invertir tu dinero.


----------



## galdubat (27 Ene 2021)

amarillo.slim_borrado dijo:


> me gustan especialmente estas dos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que tal Edward Hopper?
hopper paintings - Buscar con Google

ME ha parecido que ha tenido mucha influencia en peliculas de Hitchock, Carpenter o Lynch.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2021)

Hay cierto parecido superficial.

Pero los cuadros de Hopper (que me encantan) de fondo tiene la premisa del Universo Malevolente.

Los habitantes d elos cuadros de Hopper estan angustiados, como atrapados en no se sabe qué cárcel metafísica:


----------



## Pastor Aleman (1 Feb 2021)

Llego 11 años tarde a este hilo, es una pena que tantas imágenes estén caidas en muchos de tus hilos.


----------



## RalphWiggum (24 Mar 2021)

Siempre me pareció curioso que en la intro de Doraemon se mostrasen las *estructuras de construcciones*, o los *diseños de Leonardo:*








(Qué aspecto más europeo tiene esa luna. Muy apropiado para los dibujos de Leonardo).
.
.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (24 Mar 2021)

Papelera y lefazo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Mar 2021)

Cierto.

Por eso yo he creado el OBJETIVISMO OSCURO:






OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso.


OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. Mi síntesis de SALVACIÓN PERSONAL Les presento en este hilo mi SÍNTESIS DE SALVACIÓN PERSONAL. Léanlo y serán salvos...bueno, al menos bajo el "sabor" concreto de salvación que yo tengo que ofrecer. Tengo un...




www.burbuja.info





Objetivismo con Kevlar y botas.


----------



## Tanque (29 Abr 2022)

Hace años abriste un hilo sobre la Guerra Fría. Como no lo encuentro pongo esto aquí.








¿Qué tienen en común ambas banderas? La estrella de cinco puntas. ¿Pentáculo?

Dijo el filósofo Olavo de Carvalho "la Guerra Fría fue, en gran parte, puro fingimiento, un velo ideológico para uso de las multitudes: la élite Occidental competía con el comunismo sin hacer nada para destruirlo"


----------



## ragnarok777 (29 Abr 2022)

Curioso, no conocía este hilo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Abr 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> ¿Qué tienen en común ambas banderas? La estrella de cinco puntas. ¿Pentáculo?



Tanque USA WW2







Idem URSS:







Soldado japonés WW2









Hiroo Onoda - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tanque (1 May 2022)

Me gusta el arte objetivista y me gustaron las dos primeras películas de "La rebelión de Atlas" pero estoy en contra del libre mercado. ¿Se puede ser objetivista y estar en contra del libre mercado?


----------



## Tanque (1 May 2022)

En otros hilos comparaste a Napoleón con Hitler. Verstrynge lo hizo en un capítulo de este libro: "Frente al imperio: (guerra asimétrica y guerra total)"


----------



## angek (2 May 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> Me gusta el arte objetivista y me gustaron las dos primeras películas de "La rebelión de Atlas" pero estoy en contra del libre mercado. ¿Se puede ser objetivista y estar en contra del libre mercado?



Al igual que ser de izquierdas y estar en contra de los monopolios.

Como yo.


----------



## Cens0r (2 May 2022)

angek dijo:


> Al igual que ser de izquierdas y estar en contra de los monopolios.
> 
> Como yo.



La izquierda monopoliza sistemáticamente.


----------



## angek (2 May 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> La izquierda monopoliza sistemáticamente.



Bien visto.


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

te ensucio hilo, o enriquezco?
piensa que soy howard roark... y tu de mollera dura


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

7 del 6 del 11*2 , jhon galt tiene una pitillera de madera y marfil, esta vez no viene el $ en el cigarrillo, sino que es de liar con papel RAW made in Spain.


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tanque (6 Jul 2022)

Tema jenaro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...portamientos-que-antes-eran-normales.1783652/

según la ideología de jenaro, lo que antes (años 90) no era abuso ahora sí lo es. Y que no se daba cuenta. ¿Las miradas lascivas serán abuso en 2030? ¿Hasta dónde van a llegar?


----------



## ferengi (26 Nov 2022)

Bueno estoy viendo una serie, ultra secretos, la persona se llama reagan rand..(curioso juego de palabras) el padre monta una estatua de atlas... las referencias al objetivismo(para criticarlo) son aplastastes...


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Nov 2022)

La judia esa era egoista y Mala como un dolor. El colectivo le daba miedo porque es una de las grandes pesadillas que tiene la gente de su comunidad : recibir una buena somanta de palos a lo Fuenteovejuna y quemar sus casas si se portan mal por un grupo con déterminado y bien cohesionado colectivamente.
Desde entonces nuestros queridos narigudos van creando ideologias para atomizar a los Goys para que seais débiles y esteis solos para que asi su Pueblo sea fuerte y se pueda imponer. Pero la penya con el prepucio intacto acaba dandole una buena somanta de palos cuando se despierta de la hipnosis, es decir cada 50-70 anos.


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Nov 2022)

Filosofía para logias de rotonda, Randy.


----------

